#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-27
<Misiur> ctrl+alt+strzałki FTW
<Drathir> Wirtualne pulpity?
<Misiur> no te, obszary robocze czy jak im tam
<Misiur> bardzo je polubiłem
<Drathir> To swietna sprawa
<dwe11er> strzałki ssą
<dwe11er> super + cyferki
<m477> jak przeczytac 'satysfied', 'satysfajd' ?
<dwe11er> można
<Misiur> satysfekszyn
<m477> ;d
<m477> czanel
<Misiur> WTF
<Misiur> nacisnąłem ctrl+alt + F1
<Misiur> można odpalić pare display'ów?
<Misiur> ¼
<dwe11er> :D
<Misiur> któro to + cyferki?
<dwe11er> xorg to serwer, możesz ich odpalić ile da radę
<dwe11er> sprawdza się przy graniu w lineage 2
<Misiur> '
<Misiur> :D
<Misiur> dobra, po 3 dniach bez resetu się przyda
<Misiur> brb
<m477> lol, czasem uptime mi pokazuje ponad 2 tygodnie ~~
<dwe11er> ja na notebooku miałem uptime 27 dni max
<dwe11er> bez usypiania ani hibernacji
<dwe11er> wyłączyłem jak mi sie miejsce na dysku skończyło ;f
<m477> a co ma miejsce na dysku do tego
<m477> winter: o/
<dwe11er> m477: łącz fakty
 * m477 za 6h ma egzamin
<dwe11er> duzy uptime i miejsce na dysku
<m477> O_o jedyne co mi sie kojarzy to zapchany swap
<dwe11er> nowe słowo, szybki internet
<m477> przynajmniej ja tak mialem
<m477> pf
<m477> no ale i tak co ma do tego reset
<dwe11er> kto powiedział że zrobiłem reset? :>
<m477> wynika to z kontekstu?
<dwe11er> nie
<dwe11er> mogłem go równie dobrze wyłączyć
<dwe11er> swoją drogą musze na tamtym dysku zrobić czystke
<dwe11er> bo na nowe backupy nie ma miejsca
<m477> bron boze to nie oznacza tego samego
<m477> jakbyscie przeczytali 'spatial' ? :>
<m477> spaszal?
<PoKrAk> jo
<lisu> re
<PoKrAk> er
<lisu> tak tak, er, kurde od rana latanie i szukanie prądów
<PoKrAk> a ja looz
<lisu> macherzy zaje**
<lisu> w piątek coś porobili fazy nie ma, przedlicznikowe wyjeb* w kosmos, ... teraz "to nie my" myśmy nic nie zrobili
<lisu> do 15 w piątek było ok, teraz kuźwa rano czlowiek przychodzi i bó
<lisu> upsy z raków dead, dobrze ze serwy mają swoje zasilanie
<PoKrAk> czyli piknie jednym słowem
<lisu> jeszcze windows coś pitolii jak to w poniedziałki bywa, kuźwa jak ja nie lubie poniedziałków
<jacekowski> lisu: kiedys sie spotkalem z miejscem gdzie w takiej szeregowce ze sklepami
<jacekowski> lisu: koles mial zwarcie pomiedzy fazami
<jacekowski> lisu: a ze to wspolna skrzynka z bezpiecznikami byla
<jacekowski> lisu: to co jakis czas ktos to wlaczyl
<jacekowski> lisu: i palilo bezpiecznik w transformatorze
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> lisu: żyjesz?
<Wizard> :>
<Matan[M]> bry
<Morfeusz> cześć
<lisu> zyje
<gjm> Bry
<lisu> bry
<lisu> kurde znowu
<lisu> zjeść spokojnie nie dadzą
<Wizard> no, gnome3 zrobione również na pracowym laptoku
<Wizard> świeży powiew
<gjm> łe tam
<Wizard> i nie ma to jak się pomylić w chsh jako root :/
<lisu> Wizard: dalej "krzaki" pokazuje zamiast ikon?
<lisu> Wizard: mówie o gnomcu 3
<gtriderxc> e
<gtriderxc> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<gtriderxc> jakiego se kliJenta ftp zamontowac varto?
<Wizard> lftp
<Wizard> albo gftp
<gjm> FileZilla?
<gtriderxc> dziełki
<Wizard> lisu: nie, ładnie wygląda wszystko
<gtriderxc> :) ale dalej nie wiem:)
<gtriderxc> filezilla mi sie zle kojarzy
<gtriderxc> bo mi mozilla ff wysypuje ubuntu
<gtriderxc> i mialem fajną wtyczke do FF otwierającą klienta w zakladce
<gtriderxc> ale sie musze pozegnac z FF
<gtriderxc> z resztą teraz już mi sie całkiem FF wysypał
<gjm> no nie wiem
<gtriderxc> gftp ładnie sie nazwa
<shpaq> mornin'
<gtriderxc> morgen
<Wizard> gtriderxc: godzilli też już nie będziesz oglądał? :D
<gjm> hłe hłe
<Wizard> ziew
<bart1> witam
<bart1> nie wiem jak u was ale cos nie moge zaistalowac nowego firefoxa 5 z ppa:mozilla-team
<bart1> pisze ze repozytorium nie posiada dziennika - czy cos w tym stylu
<Wizard> zrobiłeś apt-get update po dodaniu repo?
<bart1> tak
<bart1> taki komuniakt jest w menadzerze aktualizacji
<Wizard> hmm, nie wiem, nie używam menedżera aktualizacji :>
<bart1> spoboje przez przez synaptica
<bart1> heh cos widze ze przez synaptica pojdzie
<Wizard> nie wiem, ja mam firefoksa 5 z ppa gnome3
<bart1> spoko dziala
<dwe11er> Wizard: i co fajnego ma ten z gnome3? ;s
<bart1> :)
<Wizard> hmm, wszystko
<Wizard> ciekawy pomysł na gui
<dwe11er> show me
<PoKrAk> poka poka
<lisu> Wizard: masz jakies screeny tego gnome3? bo ja nie tak dawno dłubałem g3, ale strasznie brzydko wyglądało, moze cos poprawili od tamtego czasu
<Admc> nic nie poprawili
<lisu> to ciulowo z ich strony
<Wizard> :D
<gtriderxc> nie umiem albo nie mam siły skonfigurować gftp
<gtriderxc> uzywa ktos tego?
<lisu> gtriderxc: nope dude
<beesel> witam
<gjm> beesel: jur łelkam
<gjm> poszedłem wczoraj spać ;p
<beesel> no a ja testuje putty na symbianie
<gjm> s2putty ?
<beesel> tak
<gjm> używałem ale mi się znudziło
<gjm> poza tym nie mam już telefonu z symbianem
<beesel> miło siedzieć w pracy i klepac w normalnej pracy a nie dodatkowej
<gtriderxc> qrde a gftp ktos z was uzywal?
<beesel> w dodatkowej to jest normalny putty
<gtriderxc> a jesli nie toi jakiego klienta najlepiej zainstaowac?
<gjm> beesel: no co ty?
<beesel> gadasz jak baba
<gjm> beesel: to fajnie
<beesel> dobra spadam wpadnę później
<Misiur> cześć i ratujcie :D
<Wilczek> Hej :)
<Guest76338> wywaliłem jakoś nm-applet
<Wilczek> I?
<Guest76338> jak się połączyć z wifi wpa2 przez konsole?
<Guest76338> mam jakieś wpa_supplicant
<Guest76338> ale nic sie nie dzieje
<BlessJah> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wifi#Part_II:_Wireless_management
<Wilczek> A nie możesz zainstalować z powrotem?
<BlessJah> Wilczek: zgaduję że on pisze z windowsa
<Guest76338> thanks
<Wilczek> *spowrotem
<Guest76338> owszem, w nocy mi poszło jak reboota zrobi\lem
<Guest76338> jakiegoś keyringa wywalałem i razem z nim też nm
<Wilczek> O.o
<BlessJah> gnome-keyring
<Guest76338> indeed
<Wilczek> Z tego co wiem, to to jakoś odpowiada za hasła
<BlessJah> Wilczek: tak jakoś
<Wilczek> Nie masz płytki z Ubuntu?
<Guest76338> no własnie jakby tak to by było łatwiej
<PoKrAk> jest jakiś soft do edycji flaszów dla linuxa za free
<Wizard> Guest76338: czy ja nie pisałem ci wczoraj, żebyś nie wywalał gnome-keyring? smoq napisał "gnome-keyring czy jakoś tak"
<Guest76338> Owszem Wizard, ty pisałeś xD
<Guest76338> ale o jakąś minutę za późno
<Morfeusz> cześć
<Guest76338> bo to powiązania też wywaliło
<Guest76338> dobrydzie
<BlessJah> nie mozesz po kablu sie polaczyc po prostu?
<Wizard> no to też pisałem
<Guest76338> nie mogę njestety
<Guest76338> ale dobra, tylko rozkminie jak przemycić spację w SSID i zadziała
<BlessJah> Guest76338: weż ssid w cudzysłowy
<Wizard> http://wklej.org/id/553396/
<Wizard> nie to, że nie ostrzegałem
<Guest76338> widzisz, 3 minuty rożnicy
<Wizard> ale się nie słucha Wizarda, tylko robi na pałę, to się potem ma :>
<Guest76338> no dobra, minuta
<Wizard> się*
<Guest76338> No suitable AP found. Mimo że mam ssid="Dom M" a znajduje 0: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx ssid='Dom M'
<Guest76338> jak biore pojedyncze ' to nie działa w ogóle
<Guest76338> http://wiki.eeeuser.com/howto:wpawithspaces dobra, coś znalazłem
<Wizard> i teraz to samo robisz, Guest76338
<Wizard> szukasz na jakiś stronach, zamiast przeczytać many i zajrzeć do /usr/doc
<Guest76338> szukałem wczoraj 2 godziny po resourcach offline
<Misiur> phew
<Misiur> usb przydatne
<bart80> luisers
<bart80> y
<bart80> BYE
<Wilczek> Jak ja kocham te przypadkowe frazy padające ni stąd, ni z owąd na kanale...
<boss_> quit
<boss_> exit
<gjm> loool
<Wilczek> ?
<gjm> boss_
<Wilczek> Ale śmieszne -.-
<dweller> lansuje sie
<Wilczek> http://tech.wp.pl/kat,1009785,title,Milionowe-straty-przez-nowe-logo-Googlea,wid,13520196,wiadomosc.html lol
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6kyfa55> (at tech.wp.pl)
<BlessJah> wp.pl - twoja poranna porcja newsół ze świata IT
<Wilczek> Wiem, tam chyba 5 letnie dzieci piszą, ale nieważne, chodzi o sam temat :D
<BlessJah> na czym stanęła akcja z porzucaniem openoffice etc?
<BlessJah> co teraz jest wspierane (open i libre) i przez kogo?
<Admc> open - apache
<Admc> libre - document fundation
<BlessJah> apache?
<BlessJah> whoah
<BlessJah> to ja bardzo nie w temacie
<Dreadlish> o/
<Admc> ta, oracle przekazało do apache
<Admc> najlepiej by było jakby się połączyły
<BlessJah> ostatnio to ja slyszalem ze oracle porzuca
<BlessJah> no najlepiej, bo libre jest jakby nie bylo forkiem
<Dreadlish> oracle porzuca wszystko
<Dreadlish> i jest do dupy
<Dreadlish> tylko swoją żulawe pilnuje
<Dreadlish> mogliby ją zoptymalizować
<Dreadlish> a nie
<Dreadlish> zrobią sobie język programowania który wpieprza 20mb ramu na starcie
<Admc> libre office 3.4.0 śmiga już w miarę szybko
<Admc> i ładnie się integruje z GTK
<Dreadlish> ale mi chodzi o jave
<Admc> bo wprowadzili wyświetlanie za pomocą cario
<Dreadlish> nie o lo
<Admc> i przepisali dużo mechanizmów z javy do C++
<Admc> między innymi przepisano mechanizm otwierania i zapisywania plików odt
<Admc> dlatego teraz otwierają się bardzo szybko
<Admc> pamięta ktoś który plik w androidzie odpowiada za konfigurację systemowego taskkillera?
<Admc> bo gnój ubija mi htc sense że niby jest mało ramu
<Wizard> Admc: nie ten kanał
<Wizard> nikt nie pamięta
<Wizard> kklimonda^: ping
<Misiur> Dobra, podejście drugie. Jak dostać się po lanie do netbooka na którym jest odpalony damn small linux z usb ?
<BlessJah> Misiur: sprawdź czy DLS ma sshd
<Misiur> wgląda na to że ma, ale wymaga konfigruacji
<BlessJah> defaultowa nie pójdzie???
<Misiur> krzyczy że could not load host key (tutaj 3 linijki /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key | ssh_rsa_key | ssh)host_dsa_key)
<BlessJah> google
<BlessJah> wygenerowac klucz musisz sobie
<Misiur> nom
<Misiur> czynie to
<Nerihsa> mhm
<Misiur> ok, mam sshd
<Dreadlish> no ja też
<Dreadlish> na każdym kopmie w domu
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> nawet na tunerze do tv mam sshd *lol*
<Misiur> ...
<Nerihsa> good for you
<Dreadlish> serwer mpd = normalka
<Dreadlish> asus = czasami trzeba z telefonu
<Dreadlish> pc = normalka
<Dreadlish> dead = normalka
<Dreadlish> router = normalka
<Dreadlish> firewall = normalka
<Dreadlish> tuner = nie chce mi sie po menu grzebać
<Dreadlish> telefon = no to już obsesja jest
<Admc> uwielbiam jak robi się aplikację linuxową poprzez opakowanie wersji na windows w wine
<Admc> i nagle wersja na linuxa już dostępna!
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> aka teamviewer
<Admc> jest wersja na mac osx to mogli by ją portnąć
<Dreadlish> tia
<Dreadlish> z osxa blisko do bsd
<Dreadlish> i do linucha
<Admc> pewnie bez większych problemów, w końcu mac osx to unix
<Dreadlish> freebsd
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> z machem
<Admc> z tym że wykastrowany unix
<Admc> :P
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> może teraz zamkne pcta
<Dreadlish> bo jakoś z tą moją prowizorką nie chciał mi sie zamknąć
<Dreadlish> o zamknął sie
<dudi> Witam -  możecie polecić jakiś program do ochrony pliku/katalogu hasłem?
<shpaq> gpg
<BlessJah> dudi: truecrypt
<Wizard> Admc: portowanie z os x na linux jest niemal nierealne
<Wizard> wymaga mnóstwa pracy i najczęściej przepisania gui
<dudi> BlessJah, na linuxa?
<BlessJah> tak
<dudi> o to nie wiedziałem :)
<dudi> a słyszałem że dobry jest
<BlessJah> tylko szyfrowanie calego dysku tak zeby haslo przed bootowaniem trza bylo podac nie dziala
<BlessJah> to tylko z windowsem
<Morfeusz> dudi, jeden z lepszych
<BlessJah> ale można to obejść :>
<Misiur> O, właśnie, komuś się udało połączyć instrukcje grub'a i TC na mdr?
<Misiur> s/mdr/mbr
<dudi> nie no całego dysku mi nie zależy chce tylko poszczególne katalogi
<dudi> Po za tym najlepszym rozwiązaniem jeśli nie chcemy aby ktokolwiek  miał dostęp do naszych danych wystarczy zalać lapka ciekłym azotem :)
<Wizard> hmm, to nie kojarzę takiego programu :)
<Wizard> dudi: lol
<Nerihsa> ja dawno temu korzystalem z tc
<Nerihsa> tzn byl grub na linux ale jak chcialem windows to moglem wejsc
<dudi> Wizard, no nie powiesz dobre rozwiązanie
<Wizard> niedobre
<dudi> Nerihsa, a na co zamieniłeś?
<Wizard> co jak potem ty chcesz te dane?
<dudi> nie no po co Ci skoro ty masz je na pendrive?
<Nerihsa> dudi: normalnie system saszyfrowalem na windowsie, potem skopiowalem mbr truecrypta do jakiegos pliku, a w grubie chainloader then plik
<BlessJah> Wizard: spod lina odczyasz
<PoKrAk> hmmm moze windowsowo ??
<Wizard> nie mam chyba żadnego kompa z kilkoma systemami
<Wizard> a nie, jedenego, ale tam linux jest do zabawy ;)
<PoKrAk> był sobie profil co została mu zmieniona nazwa z pracownik na nazwa_usera działał sobie kilka lat
<PoKrAk> a tu nagle profil nazwa_usera przestał korzystac z kaltalogu pracownik a założył sobie nazwa_usera
<PoKrAk> ki pies
<BlessJah> zmiena nazwe katalogu
<PoKrAk> kopiuje zawartos narazie
<lyczkowski> Witam
<Morfeusz> cześć
<lyczkowski> Korzysta ktoś z xfce?
 * shpaq 
 * mati75 
<lyczkowski> Głupia sprawa bo nie wiem jak ustawić żeby ikony na pulpicie wyświetlały się z pełną nazwą pliku
<lyczkowski> Xfce domyślnie skraca nazwę
 * shpaq nie używa ikon na pulpicie
<shpaq> to gejowskie
<Admc> zna ktoś jakąś grę typu boulder dash/diging jim na linuxa?
<lyczkowski> Ale ja jestem gejem i używam
 * mati75 też nie używa ikon
<lyczkowski> Wiem że wy wszystko robicie w konsoli
<lyczkowski> Nawet interface nie jest wam potrzebny :D
<Morfeusz> lyczkowski, wątpie, aby ktoś tutaj pomógł w tej sprawie
<lyczkowski> Spoko :)
<lyczkowski> Poprostu zainstalowałem Puppy Linuxa i na XFCE
<lyczkowski> I to skracanie nazw plików mnie irytuje nieco
<Wizard> lyczkowski: spytaj na #xfce, tam czasem ktoś jest
<Wizard> btw, to jest kanał ubuntu, nie jakiegoś ciapi linuksa
<lyczkowski> :D
<lyczkowski> Gdybym nie wspomniał że XFCE zainstalowałem na tym distro..
<lyczkowski> To nic byś nie powiedział
<lyczkowski> :)
<lyczkowski> A na xubuntu jest tak samo.
<lyczkowski> XFCE skraca :P
<lyczkowski> W każdym razie dziękuję :)
 * PoKrAk wlasnie istaluje serwerowo debiana bo ubuntu serwer posiakał dysk :/
<Wilczek> xDDD
<Psotnick> nie wie ktoś czy cfdisk obsługuje ext4 i jeśli tak to jak go nazywa
<Psotnick> ?
<Wizard> Psotnick: cfdisk nie rozumie nic na temat systemów plików
<Psotnick> już go olałem :)
<Wizard> być może jakoś analizuje początki partycji, żeby sprawdzić co tam jest naprawdę, ale mało go to interesuje
<Wilczek> Wie ktoś jak rozpakować archiwum RAR składające się z 28 partów i jednego rar'a?
<Wizard> powinieneś ustawić typ na 82 (albo 83, nie pamiętam)
<Wizard> Wilczek: unrarem
<kklimonda^> Wizard: pong
<Wilczek> Wizard: michal@Acer:~/Cop.Out.2010.PL.BDRiP.XViD-ER$ rar e er-cout.xvid.rar
<Wilczek> RAR 4.00 beta 3   Copyright (c) 1993-2010 Alexander Roshal   17 Dec 2010
<Wilczek> Shareware version         Type RAR -? for help
<Wilczek> er-cout.xvid.rar is not RAR archive
<Wilczek> No files to extract
<Wizard> unrar x, o ile pamiętam
<Wilczek> unrar x daje to samo
<Wilczek> unrar e również
<Wizard> aha
<kklimonda^> Wilczek: to problem jest z archiwum
<kklimonda^> normalnie unrar x działa
<Wizard> ale powinno działąć
<Wizard> kklimonda^: pm
<Wilczek> kklimonda^: Archiwum z torrent'a, sprawdzałem jeszcze, ludzie ściągają i działa.
<kklimonda^> Wilczek: hmm - sprawdziłeś poprawność archiwum z plikiem sfv? svf? jak mu tam?
<Wilczek> kklimonda^: Jest taki plik, ale co z nim zrobić?
<kklimonda^> Wilczek: zainstaluj program cfv
<kklimonda^> i z jego pomocą, korzystając z tego pliku, możesz sprawdzić sumy kontrolne
<Wilczek> michal@Acer:~/Cop.Out.2010.PL.BDRiP.XViD-ER$ cfv
<Wilczek> I don't recognize the type of er-cout.xvid.sfv
<Wilczek> 0 files, 0 OK, 1 chksum file errors.  0.001 seconds, 0.0K/s
<kklimonda^> a pokaż jak wygląda ten plik
<kklimonda^> i przy okazji odpal w programie, w którym ściągałem, sprawdzanie poprawności.
<Wilczek> W Transmission sprawdzanie nic nie wykazało, a zawartość er-cout.xvid.sfv to same kwadraciki
<kklimonda^> no to coś jest nie tak z torrentem
<kklimonda^> plik sfv powinien być tekstowy
<Wilczek> Hmmm... Podziękowało: 1 - czyżby dziękowali za popsuty torrent :D ?
<Wilczek> Dobra, mówi się trudno, dzięki za chęć pomocy :)
<Enlik> Mieliscie tak, ze Pidgin zamiast literków pokazywal prostokąty i krzyczał cos  o czcionce i assertion fejld?
<kklimonda^> Enlik: miałem tak, że coś pokazywało prostokąty i krzyczało o czcionce. Sprawdź czy masz w pidginie dobrą czcionkę ustawioną
<Enlik> kklimonda^: sprawdzę, o ile mi się nie wysypie w trakcie (ta o ktorej pluje to DejaVu Sans bodajze Bold)
<Enlik> Na swoim bug trackerze piszą, że to błąd w cairo (IIRC)
<mati75> 2.33 ma błąd
<kklimonda^> tzn. tak się może stać jak ustawiłeś w programi czcionkę A a potem czcionka zniknęła z systemu
<kklimonda^> ew. coś przy kompilacji popsułeś
<kklimonda^> albo program linkuje z dziwnymi wersjami bibliotek
<kklimonda^> gentoo? arch?  ;)
<Enlik> kklimonda^: Sabayon, czyli mozna powiedziec Gentoo - na bugzilli Gentoo ktos juz tak mial, wiec poniekad specyficzny blad dla dystrybucji ;)
<shpaq> sabayon to nie gentoo
<Enlik> Jedyne wlasciwe roznice to inne wersje w niektorych miejscach / zmodyfikowane ebuildy
<Enlik> No ale mniejsza, sprobujemy z tą czcionką
<Enlik> Nie za bardzo widzę opcję do zmiany tego, moze w .cfg :)
<kklimonda^> Enlik: jak nie ma to korzysta z ustawień Gtk+ i powinno "po prostu działać" ;)
<Enlik> kklimonda^: ano, zmienilem w .gtkrc-2.0 na inną żeby sprawdzić, ale nadal pluje o dejavu, trzeba pokombinować może
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: pink
<Skrzyp> ej ludzie!
<Skrzyp> Pomozcie...
<Skrzyp> Jest problem
<Skrzyp> zaczalem instalowac fetore, a ten mi w polowie waywala I/O error
<Skrzyp> wiec teraz siedze na glupim liveusb
<Skrzyp> i nawet nie mam jak czegos postawic
<kklimonda^> Skrzyp: a nie da się przez internet z tego usb zainstalować?
<Skrzyp> nei
<Skrzyp> bo on sobie kopiuje image na dysk
<Skrzyp> a tam rozpakowywuje
<kklimonda^> a możesz się zalogować na live?
<Skrzyp> no jestem zalogowant
<Skrzyp> y*
<Skrzyp> w jakims dziwnym gnome3
<kklimonda^> a masz drugiego pena?
<Skrzyp> nie :P
<Skrzyp> jakbym mial, to by nie bylo problemu
<kklimonda^> no to musisz jakoś zainstalować system.. hmm..
<kklimonda^> debiana/ubuntu możesz spróbować zainstalować korzystając z debootstrapa
<Skrzyp> na ale cos moze jakis bootstapring?
<Skrzyp> o, wlasnie
<Skrzyp> zobaczmy
<kklimonda^> fedora prawdopodobnie ma coś podobnego, ale nie znam za bardzo redhatowatych
<Skrzyp> febootstrap
<kklimonda^> lol
<kklimonda^> nie wysilili się z szukaniem nazwy ;)
<Enlik> Haha
<Enlik> kklimonda^: o, wylaczylem w ustawieniach Xfce antyaliasing i nie ma prostokątów… rzadkość dóbr? :)
<Skrzyp> kklimonda^: sie cos popipcialo
<Misiur> Czy nadanie /var/www/domains chmodów 777 ujdzie?
<Skrzyp> uwaga, fkleyam
<Skrzyp> [liveuser@localhost ~]$ cd /mnt/deboot/
<Skrzyp> [liveuser@localhost deboot]$ debootstrap wheezy ./ http://pl.debian.org/debian
<Skrzyp> E: Couldn't work out current architecture
<Skrzyp> [liveuser@localhost deboot]$
<Skrzyp> Misiur: raczej tak
<kklimonda^> Enlik: to faktycznie masz jakiś problem z bibliotekami, albo ustawieniami
<Skrzyp> dopoki ci kowalski nie siadzie przed kompem
<Enlik> kklimonda^: co ciekawe problem występuje tylko w Pidginie
<Skrzyp> kklimonda^: jakby to powiedziec... mamy problem? :P
<Misiur> pidgin... na 2.8 czekałem 3 miesiące, na 2.9 tydzień?
 * Skrzyp woli empathy
<kklimonda^> Skrzyp: deboostrap --arch=i386 albo --arch=amd64 zobacz
<Skrzyp> kklimonda^: no podaje mu arch=amd64
<Enlik> O, mozna wlaczyc antialiasing ale wygladzanie podpikselowe zmienic z „pełne” na dowolne inne lub brak
<Skrzyp> a ten to samo
<kklimonda^> Skrzyp: zobacz feboostrap, deboostrap jest pewnie zbyt do debiana przywiązany
<Enlik> Albo zmienic uklad subpikleli… hmm, dziwne
<kklimonda^> Enlik: było nie kompilować pango i cairo z dziwnymi flagami ;)
<Skrzyp> kklimonda^: juz mam
<Skrzyp> bylo zmienic kolejnosc parametrow
<Skrzyp> :D
<kklimonda^> Skrzyp: ach, no tak
<Enlik> kklimonda^: nie kompilowałem, mam binarki :)
<Skrzyp> getoptsy im szaleja
<Skrzyp> a jakis mirror debiana?
<Skrzyp> szybki
<kklimonda^> no, w debianie zawsze szaleją ;)
<kklimonda^> pl.debian.org jest szybki
<kklimonda^> a nie, nie ma go ;)
<Skrzyp> a dokladny adresik mozna?
<kklimonda^> ftp.icm.edu.pl ?
<Skrzyp> no wiem
<Enlik> A nie, nie ma tak dobrze jak sie wylaczy i wlaczy
<Skrzyp> ale co? http://ftp.icm.edu.pl/debian nie hula
<kklimonda^> debootstrap --arch amd64 squeeze /mnt http://ftp.pl.debian.org/debian
<Skrzyp> Jeeest!
<Skrzyp> zatrybilo
<Skrzyp> a stamtad ewakuacja na...
<Skrzyp> no wlasnie, na co
<Skrzyp> cos z szybkimi pakietami, ladna instalacja, ladnie wygladajace, nie syfiaste i nie mulaste, z gnome2/3/openbox w zestawie
<Enlik> Mageię, cobyś zdał relację, jak się sprawuje
<kklimonda^> Skrzyp: ubuntu? ;)
<Skrzyp> cos co nie wymaga duzej konfiguracji
<kklimonda^> ubuntu! ;)
<Skrzyp> ubuntu podpada pod syfiaste
<Skrzyp> i mulaste
<Skrzyp> :P
<kklimonda^> kurde, masz tu złotówkę i kup sobie porządny komputer ;)
<Skrzyp> Enlik: dobra, masz ode mnie ta mageue
<kklimonda^> serio, mój laptop ma już ze 4 lata i ubuntu śmiga
<Enlik> \o/
<Enlik> kklimonda^: zobacz, siła argumentów
<Skrzyp> kklimonda^: :P mam 2x2,3 ath64, 4gb ram, hdd 250, ati hd4570 1gb
<kklimonda^> Enlik: wiesz, ciężko mi ubuntu argumentować tym, że nikt nie używał i nie zdawał relacji ;)
<Skrzyp> nie taki slaby
<Enlik> kklimonda^: hehe
<kklimonda^> Skrzyp: to ja nie wiem co ci muli poza Fx ;)
<Skrzyp> kklimonda^: ubuntoo jest syfiaste
<Skrzyp> z deczka
<Skrzyp> indykator indykatora indykatorem indykowany
<termi> http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=1659565410 co sadzicie o tym lapku i jego cenie?
<kklimonda^> termi: kupisz takiego laptopa za taką cenę i za rok będziesz kleił obudowę taśmą ;)
<Wilczek> termi: Jak dla mnie super
<termi> dlaczego?
<kklimonda^> termi: bo na czymś trzeba oszczędząć, jak się nie oszczędza na bebechach, to trzeba na obudowie
<Skrzyp> kklimonda^: ta fetora live jest zrypana
<Skrzyp> ze nawet ff nie opdala
<Skrzyp> *odpala
<kklimonda^> Skrzyp: no jak masz błędy i/o to cud, że ci się w ogóle załadowała ;)
<Skrzyp> kklimonda^: wszystko przeciw mnie
<kklimonda^> termi: do czego ci będzie potrzebny laptop?
<Skrzyp> nawet debian sie obrazil
<Skrzyp> 50% [4 Packages xz 0 B] [Connecting to ftp.us.debian.org (128.30.2.36)]/usr/bin/xz: (stdin): File format not recognized
<Skrzyp> Get:5 http://ftp.us.debian.org wheezy/main Translation-en [4653 B]
<Skrzyp> 60% [5 Translation-en xz 0 B]/usr/bin/xz: (stdin): File format not recognized
<Skrzyp> Fetched 23.3 kB in 0s (78.2 kB/s)
<Skrzyp> Reading package lists... Error!
<kklimonda^> hmm
<Skrzyp> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Skrzyp> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.us.debian.org_debian_dists_wheezy_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<Skrzyp> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Skrzyp> root@localhost:/#
<kklimonda^> Skrzyp: squeeze, nie wheezy
<Skrzyp> o, o dwie za duzo
<qermit> Skrzyp: kurde łosiu, takie rzeczy się wkleja na wklej.org
<Skrzyp> ja tu chce dobrze dla ludzkosci
<qermit> kklimonda^: kopaj go
<termi> to nie dla mnie dla kumpeli
<Skrzyp> qermit: odpal mi na tym ff
<Admc> testował ktoś ubuntu 11.10?
<kklimonda^> termi: a do czego ona go będzie używać?
<Admc> bo ja zauważyłem nowy ficzer!
<termi> www pierdoly w sumie
<termi> :)
<Admc> jak wciśniesz ^C to ci iksy wywali
<Admc> :D
<Admc> przynajmniej ja tak mam
<Enlik> Admc: czad, zamiennik za ctrl-alt-bkspc
<kklimonda^> Admc: to już było w 10.10, tylko nie ^C a enter ;)
<Skrzyp> :D
<Skrzyp> spacja lepiej
<Skrzyp> albo C-a-F1
<kklimonda^> termi: no to ogólnie trochę overkill. A ona go w domu postawi, czy będzie nosić?
<termi> w domu
<kklimonda^> to może po prostu złóż jest komputer?
<kklimonda^> jej*
<kklimonda^> termi: ale jak chcesz koniecznie notebooka to szukaj raczej czegoś bez karty graficznej "zewnętrznej", w podobnej cenie
<Skrzyp> Enlik: dostaniesz ode mnie ten review Magei
<kklimonda^> Skrzyp: "do niczego" ? ;)
<Enlik> Skrzyp: czekamy ;)
<Skrzyp> na bloga wrzuce (jak zrobie)
<Enlik> Tylko najpierw zainstaluj!
<Skrzyp> Enlik: najpierw sie wyplacze z Fetory
<Skrzyp> i z debiliana
<Skrzyp> bo robie debootstrasza
<Skrzyp> i musze jeszcze bloga postawic
<Skrzyp> i fajny motyw wybrac...
<kklimonda^> i dziecko spłodzić, dom zbudować, drzewo zasadzić ;)
<Enlik> Szo? Miałesz pszeszesz
<Skrzyp> a mialem sie przez ten tydzien Railsow uczyc
<Skrzyp> kklimonda^: :P To tez
<Skrzyp> ale w swoim czasie
<kklimonda^> Skrzyp: widzisz, dlatego przed instalacją sprawdza się sumę kontrolą obrazu, a potem tego co na usb ląduje ;)
<Skrzyp> kklimonda^: mam nauczke
<Skrzyp> ja zawsze jade dd if=... of=.... bs=8m conv=sync
<Skrzyp> kklimonda^: i znowu ten glupi error, teraz przy squeeze
<Skrzyp> --- uwaga, wklejam --
<Skrzyp> [ ERR] Reading package lists
<Skrzyp> W: GPG error: http://ftp.us.debian.org squeeze Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<Skrzyp> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Skrzyp> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.us.debian.org_debian_dists_squeeze_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<Skrzyp> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Skrzyp> E: Couldn't rebuild package cache
<Skrzyp> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Skrzyp> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.us.debian.org_debian_dists_squeeze_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<Skrzyp> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<kklimonda^> Skrzyp: kurde
<Skrzyp> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Skrzyp> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.us.debian.org_debian_dists_squeeze_main_binary-amd64_Packages
<kklimonda^> ja pier...
<Skrzyp> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Enlik> /j #flood
<kklimonda^> gdzie moje hasło do nicka
<Skrzyp> --- koniec wklejania ---
<kklimonda^> Skrzyp: bez jaj
<Skrzyp> kklimonda^: a jak ja ci wkleje na wklej,org?
<smoq> Skrzyp: wklej.org / wklej.to
<Skrzyp> jak mi nawet ten zkichany firefox nie rusza?
<kklimonda^> kurde, jaki mam burdel
<smoq> skrzyp: links
<Enlik> Skrzyp: wget http://wklej.org/m/apps/wklej-0.2.0.tar.gz
<Enlik> + piwo za ochrone przed kickiem =)
<Enlik> (za ten tip)
<Skrzyp> Enlik++
<kklimonda^> kurde, kick by był ale ja znów zgubiłem hasło do nicka
<kklimonda^> i muszę zresetować ;)
<Enlik> A bo jak sie domyslam kombinujesz z tymi haslami, ustaw proste np. w stylu $NICK i problem zapominania z głowy!
<kklimonda> Enlik: taa..
<Skrzyp> dobra, co jak co
<Skrzyp> ale co jest z tym debianem?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: mówię, możliwe, że na fedorze coś się sypie ;)
<Skrzyp> mam pomysl
<Enlik> Zobacz przez dmesg czy znowu jakies bledy IO nie wystapily
<Skrzyp> zasse mageie na dysk
<Enlik> (najlepiej bez wklejania calosci na kanal :P)
<Skrzyp> i zrobie dd na maksa
<Skrzyp> (wczesniej odpinajac pena)
<Skrzyp> tylko...
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: jak odepniesz pena to prawdopodobnie system się zawiesi ;)
<Skrzyp> jak ja do cholery wejde na strone magei
<kklimonda> links
<kklimonda> lynx
<Skrzyp> odpialem :P
<kklimonda> telnet
<Skrzyp> nic sie nie stalo :P
<kklimonda> jeszcze
<kklimonda> spróbuj odpalić jakiś program, którego nie odpalałeś ;)
<Skrzyp> yum
<Skrzyp> dziala
<Enlik> Netcat
<Nerihsa> init 0
<kklimonda> cicho, bo chyba go wywaliło ;)
<Skrzyp> nie
<Skrzyp> dziala :P
<kklimonda> damn
<kklimonda> ciekawe ile w ram się wrzuciło
<Skrzyp> sie zobaczy
<Skrzyp> jednak sie sypie
<Skrzyp> to ja sie w takim wypadku zrebutuje
<Skrzyp> O KURDE
<Skrzyp> juz wiem co zrobie
<Skrzyp> ale o tym nie powiem
<Skrzyp> re
<Skrzyp> Enlik: A jak Mageia bedzie z GNOME, to ujdzie?
<Enlik> Skrzyp: nom
 * Enlik nie wie jaka jest domyślna
<Skrzyp> Enlik!
<Enlik> Co zepsulem?
<Wilczek> Mam urządzenie wielofunkcyjne Lexmark X2310. Po podłączeniu zainstalował niby drukarkę (nie mam jak sprawdzić, bo nie mam tuszu), ale zależałoby mi na skanerze. Wie może ktoś czy da się go zainstalować? P.S. Środowisko KDE
<Skrzyp> Moze byc to GNOME w recenzji?
<Skrzyp> Czy musi byc KDE?
<Enlik> Skrzyp: jak Ci pasuje ;)
<Skrzyp> Enlik: bo mageia na skriszotah jest KDE
<Skrzyp> A nie wiem, jak lemingi zareguja...
<Skrzyp> LOL
<Skrzyp> Ja zasysam 4GB
<Enlik> Ciekawe jak generalnie sie system sprawuje,najlepiej w por. do jakiejs nowej Mandrivy
<Skrzyp> a tu sie okazuje, ze mamy netinstall.
<Skrzyp> To sie nazywa nie doczytac strony do konca
<Enlik> Wilczek: rozumiem, ze sprawdzales i skanowanie nie dziala?
<Wilczek> Enlik: Tak, uruchomiłem LO Draw, wybrałem "Wybierz urządzenie" i nie pokazuje żadnego skanera
<Enlik> Oczywiscie podlaczona i wlaczona (zdarza sie zapomniec)
<Wilczek> Tak
<Wilczek> :P
<Enlik> Co pokazują: sane-find-scanner oraz scanimage -L?
<Enlik> Dawno to bylo jak mialem problem ze skanerem (nie bylo sterownikow jeszcze wtedy bodajze) ale zobaczymy
<Wilczek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/633654/
<Enlik> Wilczek: to teraz sprobuj to drugie polecenie z roota/przez sudo
<Wilczek> To samo
<Enlik> No to najprostszy scenariusz odpadł
<Enlik> Jakos malo o niej w internetach
<Enlik> Na moje oko cos slaby ten support dla lexmarkow
<Wilczek> Dla Lexmarków rzeczywiście jest słaby support
<Enlik> Przynajmniej jesli chodzi o skanery…
<Enlik> (skanowanie)
<Dreadlish> 5re
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: pinka chciałeś
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: btw. robie to samo co ty ok 15.
<Dreadlish> jak będziesz to rpzeczytaj
<Dreadlish> bo ci nie daruje
<gjm> re
<julek> czesc
<lisu> re
<gjm> venge
<Dreadlish> ya?
<lisu> kurde, jak zrobić, aby ekran mi blokował się z pytaniem o hasło na screen saverze pod gnome, a w zasadzie pod fluxboxem i gnome-settings-daemon ?
<lisu> jak narazie tylko wygasza ładnie ekran (nie robi się czarny, tylko wyłącza ekran i to chciałbym zostawić)
<Szatan> lisu: xscreensaver?
<lisu> Szatan: mam gnome-screensaver, który podobno jest juz odpalony razem z gnome-settings-daemon, ale... jak pod gnome mam te same ustawienia to przy "budzeniu" pyta o hasło, a tutaj pod fluxboxem nie pyta.
<lisu> z xscreensaverem próbowałem swego czasu jeszcze za 10.10, ale wtedy robiło coś takiego: zamiast wyłączać ekran tylko go zaczerniało, ale znowu o hasło pytało...
<cna_> siema
<gjm> cna_: sieniema
<cna_> :)
<gjm> cna_: co tam?
<cna_> to zalezy :)
<cna_> widze dyskusja pekna geba :)
<cna_> pelna*
<lisu> cna_: a o czym tu gadac?
<cna_> z jednej strony dobrze ze nikt problemow nie ma :)
<lisu> cna_: każdy ma, ale zeby sie z tym afiszować zaraz ;)
<cna_> hyhyhyh
<cna_> w sesie z systemem :)
<cna_> :P
<cna_> jesli zyciowe to raczej nie ten irs  :P
<gjm> cna_: sensie*
<cna_> t irc*
<gjm> nie ten kanał*
<cna_> oj czepiacie sie
<gjm> jak jest czego to czemu nie?
<cna_> rzadko korzystam z takich rzeczy
<gjm> widać
<cna_> no co zrobic
<cna_> smutno tu strasznie
<lisu> cna_: widze, ze chetny do pomocy jesteś... mam gnome-screensaver + gnome-settings-daemon i odpalam fluxboxy, ekran wyłącza, (nie zaczernia, tylko wyłącza fizycznie ekran), kwestia taka, ze nie pyta o hasło po ruszeniu myszą
<gjm> lisu: podejrzewam że nie trafiłeś z pytaniem
<lisu> gjm: a widzisz tam gdzieś "?" ?
<winter> o/
<gjm> teraz już tak :D
<lisu> siemka winter
<lisu> gjm: zmien dilera albo bierz połowę x)
<lisu> gjm: ... albo napisz co dobrego piłeś x) :D
<gjm> lisu: dobra, kiepskie mm ostatnio żarty. '...albo podziel się'
<lisu> dobra piernicze, xscreensavera uruchomiłem.
 * lisu testuje xscreensaver o/
<gjm> lisu: a próbowałeś xdg-screensaver'a?
<lisu> nie
<lisu> kurde nie działa ;/
<Szatan> lisu: x11-misc/xscreensaver-app masz coś takiego?
<lisu> Szatan: szukam
<lisu> niestety
<lisu> Szatan: ale mam ~/.xscreensaver
<Szatan> * x11-misc/xscreensaver-app Available versions:  2.3 (~)2.3-r1 Homepage:            http://xscreensaverapp.sourceforge.net/ Description:         XScreenSaver dockapp for the Window Maker window manager.
<Szatan> lisu: ^
<lisu> xscreensaver 5.12 jwz.org/xscreensaver -> oto mój aktualny
<Szatan> lisu: to jest klikacz :)
<lisu> wiem, ale może beje działać
<Szatan> * x11-misc/xscreensaver Available versions:  5.12 (~)5.12-r1 (~)5.13 (~)5.14 {jpeg new-login opengl pam suid xinerama} Homepage:            http://www.jwz.org/xscreensaver Description:         A modular screen saver and locker for the X Window System
<cna_>  5.11-1+b1 jakos z tym problemow nie ma
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> LOL?
<Dreadlish> split?
<gjm> nie split tylko szel
<lisu> kurde, jeszcze nie lockuje
<termi> jechal ktos ostatnio a4 wroclaw katowice albo odwrotnie?
<redas24> hehe czy ktoś stąd pamięta jeszcze czasy ubuntu 4.10 czy już raczej nie ma nikogo takiego tutaj :)
<jacekowski> ja pamietam
<jacekowski> a co
<jacekowski> hmm, a moze to 5.04 bylo
<jacekowski> ale cos w tych okolicach
<redas24> jacekowski:  a nic na wspomnienia dawne naszło sporo czasu minęlo a dość długo tu nie zaglądałem
<Dreadlish> ja 5.10 byłem
<redas24> pamiętam jeszcze pabloescobar tu przesiadywał swego czasu mogę się mylić co do nicka ale wydaję mi się że dobrze napisałem
<Dreadlish> jest czasem
<jacekowski> zle napisales
<Dreadlish> przyłazi, banuje, wyłazi
<jacekowski> ale bywa czasami
<Dreadlish> Pabl0Escobar
<redas24> dzięki za poprawkę
<Dreadlish> nie ma za co
<redas24> cisza tutaj coś
<redas24> swego czasu to tutaj pamiętam się troszkę działo
<Dreadlish> no wiesz
<Dreadlish> jak 90% to ludzie afkujący
<Dreadlish> reszta to nolify albo coś w tym stylu
<redas24> jacekowski:  a ciebie to pamiętam
<redas24> :P
<redas24> ale ty gentoo :P
<jacekowski> dawno temu
<jacekowski> teraz to windows
<Dreadlish> gjm by wpadł "WYPLUJ TO SŁOWO"
<redas24> 7
<redas24> Dreadlish: każdy wybiera to co potzrebuję
<Dreadlish> redas24: wiesz - tylko on jest taki troche wiesz ;d
<redas24> ja mam na jednym 7 laptopie
<redas24> a na drugim gentoo :)
<Dreadlish> ja na piecu linucha od dzisiaj
<Dreadlish> bo tak to tu stoi widnows
<Dreadlish> reszta to arch albo gentoo
<redas24> hehe
<Dreadlish> a tu fedora i windowsik
<redas24> fedora nigdy nie trawiłem
<jacekowski> w ogole, dostalem firmowa jezyne
<redas24> wow
<Dreadlish> wiesz no - ja też nie trawie
<Dreadlish> ale nic innego nie chciało mi sie po pxe stawiać
<Dreadlish> a miałem pod ręką initrd i vmlinuza
<Dreadlish> ;d
<redas24> hehe
<Dreadlish> był arch ale 10 min po instalacji go zwaliłem =.=
<Dreadlish> pięknym repo testing
<redas24> a ja gentoo od stage 2 stawialem trochę się pomęczyłem ale to było piękne
<Dreadlish> ja gentoo mam na serwerze mpd
<redas24> a jak doszedłem do X-ow co ty było za uczucie
<redas24> :d
<Dreadlish> do xorga to nawet szybko
<Dreadlish> sam xorg sie ślimaczy
<redas24> ech nie jest tak źlę
<Dreadlish> zależy jeszcze od konfiguracji kompa ;d
<Dreadlish> jak masz tam celerona d aka pii lub coś w tym stylu to będzie sie ślimaczyć
<redas24> kurde muszę sobie conky dopracować
<Dreadlish> ja musze w ogóle zrobić
<redas24> http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/sony-vaio-vpcsb1x9e-s-13-3-laptop-silver-08702348-pdt.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3rgvp9z> (at www.pcworld.co.uk)
<redas24> mój lapek
<Dreadlish> asus 1015pe - mój raz, hp nc4000 - serwer mpd, acer extensa 5630ez - wół niezbyt działający
<Dreadlish> aka syf
<beesel> dobry
<beesel> jak do jasnej ciasnej sprawdzic ludzi na kanale pod irssi ?
<Nerihsa>  /names
<ntat> :]
<Dreadlish> mater dej
<Dreadlish> takich rzeczy nie wiesz?
<beesel> thx
<beesel> http://static3.blip.pl/user_generated/update_pictures/1991777.jpg
<Wilczek> Mam drobny problem
<Wilczek> Do łączenia z komputerem przez SSH na telefonie używam programu MidpSSH
<Wilczek> Ustawiłem w nim jako terminal xterm-color i wszystko jest dobrze, oprócz tego, że nie ma polskich znaków. Zarówno na tym, jak i innych terminalach
<Wilczek> W .bashrc dodałem:
<Wilczek> case "$TERM" in
<Wilczek>     xterm-color) color_prompt=yes;;
<Wilczek>     *)
<Wilczek> 	export LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8;;
<Wilczek> esac
<Wilczek> I nic
<Wilczek> Co można zrobić z tym fantem?
<lisu> Wilczek: ustaw w swoim programie kodowanie ;[
<Wilczek> lisu: Nie ma wyboru
<Ciaho> nie ma?
<Wilczek> Ni ma -.-
<Wilczek> A nie znam innego klienta SSH na telefon, w Javie
<lisu> Wilczek: ja używam w fonie... chwila
<Ciaho> no to sie musisz pogodzić że nie masz polskich znaków
<Ciaho> bo toto nie ma utf
<lisu> putty :D, ale pod symbian s60v2
<Wilczek> No tak :/
<lisu> a ty co za skrobaczke masz nie telefon, ze możesz natywnych appsów zainstalować tylko javą się bawisz?
<beesel> putty na symbianie ma pl literki mozna ladnie ustawic \
<lisu> beesel: dobrze mówisz, ustawiasz utf8, i ładnie smiga
 * lisu nie uzywa polskich znaków w telefonie
<beesel> dokladnie w pracy sie bawile m
 * Ciaho używa
 * Ciaho używa t9
<lisu> beesel: no ładnie, w pracy zabawa, niech no tylko szef przeczyta x)
<beesel> phiii
<beesel> sef ma omnie i sie bawil w co innego
<beesel> jeziu szef ...
<lisu> beesel: omnia? to to jeszcze działa? myślałem, ze to juz padło śmiercią naturalną
<beesel> to wszystko przez to ze padam na twarz
<lisu> to idź spac
<beesel>  zartujesz kawa
<beesel> tzn kawe sobie zrobilem
<beesel> lisu: a omnia dzial
<beesel> dziala
<beesel> jak tam wole moja stara nokie
<beesel> e51 :P
<lisu> e51 nie jest na symbianie?
<lisu> przypadkiem?
<beesel> jest
<lisu> e nie chwila to e52 jest na symbianie i to v3 czy cóś.
<beesel> przecierz pisalem ze mam putty na symbianie :D
<beesel> e51 tez :D
<lisu> o kurde, ja tez chyba przemęczony, to który to ma problem?
<beesel> ktos tam wyzej :D
<beesel> mi smiga az milo
<lisu> Wilczek ma problem... hehe, zmień Wilczek komórke [solved] ;]
<beesel> ale lisu jak chcesz mozesz mi stopy wymasowac :D
<Wilczek> lisu: Chęci są, kasy nie ma
<Wilczek> :D
<lisu> beesel: chyba sobie jaja robisz
<beesel> lisu: zgadles :D
<Wilczek> beesel: Operacja zmiany płci?
<beesel> Wilczek: ?
<Wilczek> <lisu> beesel: chyba sobie jaja robisz
<Wilczek> <beesel> lisu: zgadles :D
<lisu> beesel: ty to he or she?
<beesel> HE
<lisu> to bierz połowe zmień dilera, albo napisz co piłeś
<beesel> nie pije nie cpam nie uprawialem seksu od 28 lutego ;(
<Wilczek> O.O
<Wilczek> Jak wywołać menu w Midnight Commander'ze?
<lisu> Wilczek: f9
<gjm> F10 /
<gjm> a nie
<gjm> jak lisu napisał
<Wilczek> lisu: thx
<Wilczek> :)
<lisu> kurde, jak w tym pierpszonym chromium wyczaić który plik to flasz sobie kaszuje?
<gjm> Dreadlish: o jakie słowo chodziło?
<Stirlitz> uch apokalipsa, http://prace.ovh.pl/vms/index_rbx.html
<Dreadlish> gjm: wyndołz
<lisu> Stirlitz: wth is this?
<gjm> Dreadlish: fuj
<Stirlitz> nic wygląda ze w ovh to super ekologiczne chłodzenie padło :>
<Dreadlish> tia :D
<lisu> poniedziałek, na kacu byli, ktoś wyciągnął wtyczkę,... tylko zapomniał którą x)
<foreste> http://polskiwolfenstein.pl/index.php
<foreste> podbije ]ktos licznik wejsc ? ;d
<Admc> da się jakoś przejść do drugiej kolumny w mocpie czy mc innym klawiszem niż tab?
<Admc> bo nie mam taba na klawiaturze telefonu
<Dreadlish> foreste: na co?
<Admc> nie mam też F1 itd. ale to rozwiązałem za pomocą Esc+1
<foreste> czym wiecej tym lepiej ;p
<beesel> ma ktos hosting na 1and1 ??
<Szatan> 1und1?
<beesel> 1and1.pl
<beesel> http://pl.cam4.com/_PussyPower :)
<beesel> cyckow brak :P
<foreste> beesel: oj  dostaniesz prezent
<foreste> kklimonda:  jestes ?
<foreste> albo Stirlitz
<foreste> dajcie nagrode ;]
<beesel> foreste: jaki ?
<beesel> kick ? ban ?
<foreste> true ;d
<beesel> no ... :(
<Wizard> co wy tu za bezeceństwa wklejacie?
<beesel> oj gole dupy :/
<Wizard> nieładnie
<bastetmilo> przeciez tu mogą być dzieci....
<beesel> oj tam nie ladnie ... fap fap fap
<beesel> nie widaje mi sie by byly tu dzieci
<Ciaho> jak jest tu ktoś <15 to jesteś przestępcą, terrorystą!
<bastetmilo> w gimnazjum są jeszcze dzieci
<Dreadlish> je tam
<Wizard> no właśnie tan
<Wizard> tam*
<Ciaho> spodziewaj sie abw na chacie
 * Wizard już dzwoni
<Dreadlish> i co mi zrobią?
<bastetmilo> a tu AFAIK jest sporo gimnazjalistów...
<Dreadlish> coś zrobiłem?
<Wizard> to nie on, to beesel
<beesel> :/
<foreste> cos specnaz spi ;p
<beesel> http://pokazywarka.pl/gyhmkj/ e tam policja mnie scigalo sony pictures za ....
<beesel> udostepnianie filmu na torrentach
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> trzeba było odpisać im tak, jak kolesie z TPB
<beesel> admin mojej sieci wyslal mi to ...
<beesel> bo dostal najpier on ...
<beesel> mail potem przekazal mi
<beesel> moze wiecie gdzie mozna za free ogladac tvn24 bo moje poprzednie zrodlo podalo
<bastetmilo> http://www.tvn24.pl/
<beesel> haha
<beesel> dodam ze za FREE
<Wizard> beesel: w telewizji
<Ciaho> mo wejdź i oglądaj
<Wizard> chociaż nie
<beesel> nie mam tv ...
<foreste> beesel:  cyfra + lub n ;p
<Ciaho> cp też ma
<Wizard> no ale to płatne
<Ciaho> albo telewizja na karte
<Wizard> w sumie
<beesel> nie mam telewizora
<foreste> no pirate live ;p
<bastetmilo> beesel, no to nie oglądaj
<bastetmilo> po co ci?
<bastetmilo> na stronie i tak to samo jest :)
<beesel> lubie szklo kontaktowe
<julek> heh... szklo kontaktowe...
<julek> beesel: tv24.tk?
<Ciaho> fajna strąka
<julek> crusty:
<crusty> julek:
<julek> asdf
<crusty> a ekg to ukradli? :D
<julek> hmm...
<cna_> Tv klamie :)
<julek> rastaman nie klamie
<cna_> yhyhyhyh
<julek> byla taka piosenka, wlasnie sobie sluchalem ostatnio...
<julek> nie moj klimat, ale kupilem plyte za zlotowke to nie narzekam;)
<Skrzyp> Glupia netinstalka Magei
<Skrzyp> ma niedorobione DHCP
<cna_> julek, ostatnio zmuszony jestyem sluchac utworow mojego 2,5 letniego syna  :)
<cna_> kolorowe kredki  ....   itp  :)
<Skrzyp> :P
<crusty> ogórek, ogórek
<Skrzyp> kielbasa i zurek
<cna_> witaminki  :)
<cna_> ponadczsowe utworki kukulskiej  :) tata dal mi psa :)
<cna_> yhyhyhyh
<gjm> haha
<cna_> metalica poszla w odstawke   :)
<Stirlitz> zainwestuj w teletubisie :)
<julek> a ja ostatnio w radio slyszalem cos takiego: "jajecznica z szesciu jaj, tato, tato chlebka daj..."
<Stirlitz> kredki ida w odstawkę
<julek> meczylo mnie caly dzien
<julek> hipnotyzuje jak tanczace parabole
<cna_> yhyhyhyhyh
<Wizard> лол
<cna_> tego nie slyszalem  :)
<Wizard> добрый вечер о/
<cna_> z rosyjskiego 4 mialem ale do dzis ani slowa nie rozumiem :)
<julek> здраствуй визард
<Skrzyp> wezcie mi nie krzaczcie
<Stirlitz> uja tam dobry leżą mi 3 serwery, ale bedzie jazda :)
<cna_> nie chce sie mi translatora odpalac
<Skrzyp> "Jak spatchowac KDE2 pod FreeBSD?" :P
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Skrzyp: posłuchaj sobie, jak Juszczenko odpowiada na to pytanie w programie na żywo
<Skrzyp> wiem, wiem
<Skrzyp> widzialem
<Wizard> to było na żywo, btw?
<Skrzyp> Ten gruzinski tez
<Skrzyp> To bylo na jakims czacie
<julek> bylo?
<julek> czy mialo byc?
<Skrzyp> a ja vim
<Skrzyp> na wikipedziu widzialem
<Wizard> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%B0%D0%BA_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%87%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C_KDE2_%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%B4_FreeBSD%3F
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/yuczzm> (at ru.wikipedia.org)
<Wizard> uh
<Dreadlish> jak spaczować kde2 na freebsd ;d
<Skrzyp> en0x:
<Skrzyp> tfu
<Skrzyp> Enlik:
<Enlik> Skrzyp:
<Skrzyp> Enlik: Moge ci powiedziec, ze Mageia ma zrypany netinst
<Wizard> co to jest Mageia?
<Skrzyp> Nie laczy z netem po dhcp
<gjm> Wizard: nowa Mandriva
<gjm> tzn. odłam
<Skrzyp> i nie laczy po statyku z dnsem
<Enlik> Skrzyp: a jakbys recznie dhcpcd/dhclienta załączył
<Enlik> (chociaz nie wiem dokl. jaki problem, taka mysl)
<Skrzyp> gjm: to jest cos "nowego", troche bardziej odmiennego od mandzia
<Skrzyp> Enlik: nie ma tam dehacepe klienta
<Skrzyp> jakos magicznie sie laczy
<gjm> Skrzyp: wiem, ale nie chciało mi się rozpsywać
<gjm> rozpisywać*
<Enlik> Skrzyp: nie zainstalowales wiec?
<Wizard> po co takie badziewia instalujecie?
<gjm> dla jajców
<Wizard> mandrake było fajne, jak miało kde1
<Wizard> pamiętam taką fioletową tapetę z kapeluszem :)
<julek> Wizard: bez przesady... imo mandrake najlepsze bylo tak w okolicach 9-10
<julek> jak mialo kde3
<julek> wtedy nie bylo jeszcze ubuntu, a mandrake jeszcze sie rozwijalo;)
<julek> potem przestalo...
<julek> przemianowali sie i tylko paczki aktualizowali
<cna_> pamietam jak koles red-hata meczyl :)
 * Skrzyp z rpeemowcami ma niemile przezycia
<cna_> wszysko z palucha
<cna_> :)
<cna_> pamietam pol dnia walki zeby myszka dzialala :)
<julek> ja redhata nie mialem nigdy
<julek> ale mialem auroksa 8.0
<julek> to byl redhat+jakies spolszczenia domyslnie, juz nie pamietam
<Wizard> a pamiętasz gmc i electric eyes?
<julek> bazowal na redhacie 8.0
<beesel> re
<Skrzyp> Enlik: sie zasysa livedvd 4GB
 * Skrzyp auroxa widzial raz - w ruskiej kafejce internetowej
<Skrzyp> co chodzil "klatkowo" na jakich 486DX pewnie
<cna_> yhyhyhyh
<winter> co tam ludki
<Skrzyp> co tam ludku?
<buharin> hej
<buharin> mam debiana i nie zauważyłem dużej różnicy między ubuntu
<winter> a
<winter> pogram chyba w coś
<buharin> o co chodzi?
<cna_> j\w sqeeza
<cna_> ale roznica jest duza :)
<Skrzyp> winter: majnkraft
<winter> sfa3
<Skrzyp> winter: mamy wlasny serw z Dreadlish
<Skrzyp> em
<winter> gratz
<winter> nie lubię minecrafta
<Skrzyp> wlasnie... <shout>GRAA KTOOOS NAA SAALI W MAJNKRAFTAA?</shout>
<cna_> buharin, to zalezy , powiem Ci ze debuiaz jeszcze ani razu nic nawet nie zawiesilo z ubuntu juz tak kolorowo nie bylo :)
<cna_> *debianie
<buharin> ;)
<majster> Mam do napisania skrypt w bashu, który co jakiś czas będzie sprawdzał czy na podanej na wejściu stronie coś się zmieniło, i monitorować ją będzie co jakiś czas. Wiem że mam używać do tego pare pętli oraz curla i diffa i wiem też że ktoś z was mi juz kiedyś podesłał link z podobnym skryptem. Pytanie jest o tego linka bo reinstalla robiłem
<Wizard> panowie, dyskusje o debianie proponuję przenieść na #debian-pl
<Wizard> majster: nie zwykłem odrabiać prac domowych za leniwych studentów ;)
<buharin> Wizard, sesja już się kończy
<Wizard> wiem, sam ją mam
<Wizard> właśnie się uczę do egzaminu
<Wizard> ;P
<buharin> Wizard, heheheh ; D
<gjm> widać
<Dreadlish> a z czego jak można wiedzieć? D:
<majster> Wizard: nie jestem leniwy, mam terminy na głowie i skrypt również
<Wizard> gjm: powtarzam w pamięci teraz
<Wizard> na szczęście niedługo przychodzą praktykanci z polibudy do pracy
<buharin> Wizard, ja właśnie skryptowanie zacznę w następnym roku :S
<Wizard> dostałem dwóch
<majster> mam w środę ciężki egzamin z systemów operacyjnych
<Wizard> mają przerąbane, nieroby po gimnazjum
<buharin> Wizard, hehehe ;D
<buharin> Wizard, ja jako jedyny korzystam ze znajomych z linux'a więc co się dziwić
<Wizard> majster: a co jest ciężkiego w egzaminie z systemów operacyjnych?
<Wizard> macie na kartce zaprojektować stronnicowanie?
<majster> Wizard: masa teorii i pokomplikowane zadania związane z tej tematyki
<Wizard> mhm
<Wizard> to słabo
<majster> no dużo siedzenia, jednak prosiłem tylko o linka. Tydzień temu wysłały mi go dwie osoby jednocześnie
<majster> miałem się wzorować na tym skrypcie i zrobić po swojemu
<majster> ale tłukąc od zera to nie pośpie dzisiaj
<buharin> majster, musisz częściej się zajmować hakerką bo bedzie lipa
<Wizard> majster: przykro mi, nie widziałem
<Wizard> a z góglaniem będziemy mieli obaj tyle samo roboty
<majster> gógluje i wygoglować nie mogę -.-
<Wizard> pomija fakt, że to jest jednolinijkowy skrypt
<majster> ...
<Wizard> :P
<majster> Nie mogę sobie przypomnieć ich nicków
 * Skrzyp by uzyl man bash ; man dif ; man curl
<Wizard> dlaczego ja nigdy nie musiałem pisać skryptów na zaliczenie? :<
<majster> bo pare razy rzucałeś studia :P?
<Wizard> tylko jakieś metody probablistyczne i inne gówniane matematyki?
<Skrzyp> Dlaczego nam nie kaza w szkole pisac skryptow?!
<Skrzyp> Tylko jakies logo pierdolone
<buharin> Skrzyp, nie ma manow do tego
<Wizard> majster: nie rzuciłem nigdy
<majster> Wizard: jeśli dobrze pamiętasz, rozmawialiśmy około miesiąca temu
<Skrzyp> buharin: do basha jest
<Skrzyp> do koorla tez
<Skrzyp> do diffa tym bardziej
<buharin> Skrzyp, nie ma co corla
<Wizard> hmm
<buharin> Skrzyp, ani do diffa
<Skrzyp> jak to nie?!
<Wizard> aa, pamiętam
<Skrzyp> buharin: apdejtuj se many
<Skrzyp> sam przecie czytalem
<gjm> są!
<buharin> Oo
<Skrzyp> zgadzam sie z przemowca
<gjm> chyba że usunął /usr/share/man*
<Wizard> ziew
<buharin> Wizard, tak w ogóle z czego się uczyliście?
<Skrzyp> ej, mozna wgetem zatrzymac jakies pobieranie i rozpoczac od tego samego miejsca, ale innego mirrora?
<gjm> nie
<Skrzyp> kur!
<buharin> bo ja pobrałem jakieś podręczniki z komendami i pisaniem skryptów
<gjm> z komendami. lol
<Skrzyp> bo mi w brazylii gdzies po 3gb zmulilo okrutnie
<buharin> :O
<majster> Stirlitz: prawododobnie wysyłałeś mi tego linka
<Carnophage> majster: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=simple+webpage+changes+monitoring+bash ;-)
<buharin> gjm, w stylu jak działą find ls itp. i pisanie skrytpów
<Wizard> Skrzyp: można chyba, -C albo -c
<Skrzyp> buharin: "Linux to takie mahiczne komendy co sie na forach je szuka i wpisuje i sie czuje jak jakis mag"
<Skrzyp> albo cos w tym stylu
<Skrzyp> cytat za bash.org.pl
<Wizard> :)
<Stirlitz> rosliny doniczkowe może będą lepsze, tam nie trzeba tak szybko
<Skrzyp> .win 11
<majster> Carnophage: dzięki, to nie ten link, ale pomoże na pewno
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RpoWKpAL9Q LoL
<buharin> każdy mądry a jak przyjdzie co do czego do pipa
<Wizard> dobranoc
<Skrzyp> Wizard: zadzialalo
<buharin> kozio to był programista
<buharin> duzo zrobil dla wolnego oprogramowania
<buharin> ;)
 * buharin #calculate-ru
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Piiiing!
<gjm> Skrzyp: hehe. serwer padł?
<Skrzyp> gjm: nie
<Skrzyp> debil przyszedl prawie by spawna spalil
<beesel> ehh
<Skrzyp> jest jakis sposob, zeby dd nie zmulalo w polowie do 1MB/s ?
<beesel> nie nawidze linuxa za to ze nie moge pograc w CS ...
<Skrzyp> beesel: mozesz
<Skrzyp> CS ma Platinum w WINE
<beesel> wine ?
<gjm> lol
<gjm> nie wytzymie
<beesel> nie dobijaj mnie chodzi to jak ruski traktor
<gjm> virtualbox?
<Skrzyp> wine dobre jest
<beesel> gjm: wole miec winde do tego tak czy siak :D
 * Skrzyp na wine ciupie w heroes, the sims 3 i tmnf
<Skrzyp> i dobrze mu dziala
<winter> Skrzyp: jest natywna implementacja heroes 3
<beesel> widac te gry nie wymagaja fps :P
<beesel> i porzadnej obslugi opengl by miec WuHacza :P
<beesel> hahah
<Skrzyp> TMNF nie wymaga opengl?
<Skrzyp> TheSims3 tez nie?
 * Skrzyp nagrywa mageie
<Skrzyp> Wrezcie
<beesel> a ile tam wyciagasz fps :P 10 czy 20
<beesel> co nagrywasz ?
<gjm> Mageia
<gjm> fork Mandrivy
<Skrzyp> beesel: kilkaset
 * gjm jest głodny
<Skrzyp> niech gjm odwiedzi /dev/lodowka
<Enlik> mv gjm /dev/lodowka
<Enlik> :>
<Skrzyp> mv: command not found
<Skrzyp> insmod legs
<winter> chcesz go zamknąć w lodówce?
<Enlik> A ja
<Enlik> *a jak inaczej
<Skrzyp> mount /dev/lodowka /mnt/lodowka
<Dreadlish> jestem
<Skrzyp> ls /mnt/lodowka | grep flags=fastfood
<Dreadlish> coś mnie ominęło?
<winter> Dreadlish: bastetmilo pokazała cycki
<Skrzyp> cp /mnt/lodowka/ser /home/gjm/table
<Skrzyp> cp /mnt/lodowka/bulka /home/gjm/table
<Dreadlish> winter: NO SHIT SHERLOCK!
<beesel> Skrzyp: ha ha ah
<Skrzyp> cd ~gjm
<Dreadlish> nie pokazała
<winter> dzieciaki
<Skrzyp> make bulkazserem
<winter> Dreadlish: tobie nie
<Dreadlish> osz ty
<Dreadlish> dai!
<Dreadlish> cziz do skrota
<winter> :-)
<beesel> `g cycki
<Przekliniak> beesel: YouTube - Cycki: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ395KaG5Hw>
<Skrzyp> :PP
<Dreadlish> m/w success
<Skrzyp> `g dupa
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: Urban Dictionary: dupa: <http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=dupa>
<Skrzyp> lol
<Skrzyp> JEST NAGRANA MAGEIA!!!
<beesel> `g cycki bastetmilo
<Przekliniak> beesel: Kuchnia orientalna w Jaworze | Jawor - Miasto Chleba i Pokoju ...: <http://jawor.bastetmilo.pl/kuchnia-orientalna-w-jaworze/>
<Skrzyp> juppi!
<Skrzyp> LOL
<Dreadlish> http://start.fedoraproject.org/
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> nie to
<Dreadlish> co mi skopiowało
<Stirlitz> beesel, daruj już sobie
<Dreadlish> http://i.imgur.com/qUZCQ.jpg
<beesel> Stirlitz: tak jest :D
<Dreadlish> a co najśmieszniejsze
<Dreadlish> ekran się kończy w połowie suwaka allegro
<Dreadlish> ten na którym jest etrm ;d
<Dreadlish> term*
<beesel> Dreadlish: sliczne pieski na allegro :D
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> poprostu sie allegro odpaliło
<beesel> nie przesadziles z rozdzielczoscia ?:
<beesel> ?
<beesel> 2304x1024 :P
<Dreadlish> 1280x1024 + 1024x768
<beesel> ajjjjj
<beesel> ide spac ....
<Dreadlish> idź
<Dreadlish> ja se allegro pooglądam
<gjm> idź
<bastetmilo> winter: ale sobie grabisz.
 * beesel daje nowe grabie winter 
<winter> bastetmilo: :-D
 * beesel mowi dobranoc wszystkim ... 
<gjm> no idź już
<Dreadlish> http://allegro.pl/monitor-samsung-syncmaster-710n-17-i1686730864.html
 * Dreadlish sie rozpłakał
<gjm> ?
<Dreadlish> MAJNE MONITOR KORWEN
<winter> Dreadlish: mój monitor
<Dreadlish> bo trzeba mi monitor z matrycą takiej samej wielkości (i wysokości) co mój 710v
<Dreadlish> http://allegro.pl/monitor-17-samsung-710v-starogard-gdanski-i1682161388.html
<Dreadlish> i masz babo swój monitor :D
<winter> 2nd
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> zaliczyłem 1sta :D
<Stirlitz> mój pierwszy plaskaty monitor
<Dreadlish> mój pierwszy płaskaty monitor sie nazywa belinea
<Dreadlish> modelu nie pamiętam to było 101 i trzy cyfry
<Stirlitz> 1600 prawie mnie kosztował
<Dreadlish> był kupiony za 1200zł
<Dreadlish> 14"
<Stirlitz> Dreadlish, ale dokładnie taki samsung :)
<Stirlitz> ale wypas był wtedy ;)
<Dreadlish> ja dokładnie takiego samsunga kupiłem za 380zł
<Dreadlish> nówke
<Stirlitz> chyba przepłaciłem :/
<Dreadlish> http://i.imgur.com/D8Vff.jpg - dwa komendanty dzisiejszego melanżu razem
<Stirlitz> resync = 99.1% (304443904/307199872) finish=1.0min speed=44969K/sec
<Stirlitz> chwalmy pana!
<Stirlitz> ovh sie ugotowalo podobno od "upałów"
<Stirlitz> a jeszcze lipca nie ma
<Dreadlish> Stirlitz: bo francuzi zawsze trzęsą dupami
<Dreadlish> i wszystko im pada
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> co tak wszyscy włażą i wyłażą?
<Stirlitz> moze maja serwery w ovh
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> mój stoi koło mojej lewej nogi
<Dreadlish> więc nie padnie dopóki go nie kopne ;d
<Stirlitz> no ten też ale obok prawej, zdecydowanie wiecej natomiast u żabojajców
<abbus> lco pada nic nie pada
<abbus> ja tam dalej dzialam
<Stirlitz> i oczywiście nawet wzmianki nie ma, a naforach az huczy
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: no nie wiem
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: u mnie dziala wszystko w ovh
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, http://screenshooter.net/2369186/ajvobqq
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: to nie tylko ovh tak pada od ciepla
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: hmm, dwa lata temu jak bylo takie w chu** gorace lato
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: to w londynie serwerownia level3 ( a level3 jest dosyc duze i powazne )
<jacekowski> tez nie wyrabiala z chlodzeniem
<jacekowski> do tego stopnia ze straz pozarna przyjechala i lala woda im po tych zewnetrznych modulach klimatyzatorow
<czesmir> defcon 3
<winter> czesmir: ?
<m477> winter: o/
<winter> m477: \o
<m477> co tam
<winter> nic. organizuję lanparty
<m477> :(
<m477> po co Ci te lamparty :-(
<winter> 4 fun
<winter> granie i chlanie całą noc
<m477> ;]
<m477> wóda dziwki polibuda
<winter> w doborowym towarzystwie
<m477> chelb mózyka politechnika
<winter> ty masz musk
<m477> not yet
<m477> ;o
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-28
<qermit> mózyka?
<qermit> m477: sie ryczy - seks muzyka politechnika, piwo/dziwki wóda polibuda,
<m477> aha
<m477> przepraszam ale ja krzycze inaczej
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> zna sie ktos moze na obsludze dyskow w windzie?
<winter> odcięło mnie od neta :-/
<winter> m477: ping
<m477> winter: mysallem ze umarales ale to bez roznicy
<m477> serce stanelo mi w gardle
<m477> akies polskie filmy z dobra obsada poprosze :)
<m477> o//
<lisu> powitać
<m477> powitawszy
<lisu> ciekawa sprawa: http://www.geekweek.pl/ufo-nad-londynem/331369/
<PoKrAk> jo
<m477> nie czytam nawet
<m477> przeciez to polskie f16
<lisu> f16 nie są polskie, tylko amerykańskie robione przez lockheed-martin jeśli sie nie myle, a my je tylko kupiliśmy i robimy z tego szum
<PoKrAk> zebyn odwrocic uwage od sowieckiej agresji w smolensku
<PoKrAk> :D
<lisu> amerykanie mają duzo bardziej zaawansowane maszynki
<m477> a gdzie ja napisalem ze poslka produkuje f16 :|
<m477> zniszczyles wlasnie moj swiatopoglada jako by polska byla swiatowym mocarstwem tochnologicznym :(
<lisu> swego czasu, jak podpisywali umowę przeglądałem parametry różnych maszyn i z tego wychodzi, ze f16 wcale takie eksta nie są, za niewiele więcej można by mieć np greepena szwedzliego, który chyba zasięg miał nieco mniejszy, ale za to chyba zwrotniejszy i szybszy, udźwig chyba ten sam nawet, ale już nie pamiętam
<m477> przeciez f16 kupilismy po to aby wejsc w dupe usa
<lisu> m477: wlecieć x)
<m477> nie serwisowanymi samolotami
<lisu> f16 to konstrukcja z końca wojny w vietnamie, a greepen dość świeża, samo to mówi za siebie
<m477> no i co
<lisu> poza tym do szwecji bliżej w razie problemów z samolotami, ale nie... rzad wie najlepiej, rwał pies nać
<m477> Ty wiesz lepiej
<m477> ;]
<m477> jak masz z tym problem mozesz zmienic obywatelstwo na inne i bedzie z glowy
<lisu> m477: to tylko moje zdanie, i tak pare osób przytaknie i wsadzi sobie to w dupe.
<lisu> m477: co ty mi tu z obywatelstwem wyjezdzasz? co ma piernik do wiatraka, po prostu wyraziłem swoją opinię, mam do tego prawo.
<m477> rowniez
<spass> lisu: od wojny bebechy f16 zmieniały się z 10 razy, a poza tym to najpopularniejsza konstrukcja na świecie i dostępność części i serwisu jest nieporównanie większa niż jakiegokolwiek myśliwca
<spass> f16 w polu wyląduje i wiejski kowal go naprawi
<lisu> spass: mam pytanie, czy kiedykolwiek nawet dotykałeś takiego myśliwca bądź jego części?
<m477> wiejski kowal lol, troche zbyt mocna metafora
<spass> lisu: a to niezbędne do wypowiedzi tutaj ?
<m477> ja dotknalem i co mam wyzszosc glosu?
 * m477 dotkniecie f16 czyni go znawca mysliwcow
<spass> m477: jak cię dotknę to też będe się znał ?
<m477> tak
<m477> niemylem tej reki od tamtego wydarzenia
 * spass touch m477
<lisu> nie, chodzi o to, ze miałem w ręce łopatki od turbiny, precyzja z jaką zostały wykonane jest porażająca, wieć nie wyjeżdzaj mi tu z kowalem
<spass> lisu: metafora
<lisu> wiem co znaczy metafora ;f
<spass> lisu: każdy kraj ma f16 a greepen ?
<lisu> a co greepen?
<m477> precyzja lulz
<spass> w ilu krajach mają ?
<spass> polecisz do iraku i przy pierwszej usterce nazad do francji
<m477> no i co polaczki mysla ze zawladna europa majac 40 sztuk f16?
<spass> nie... ale przynajmniej mają coś lepszego niż mig21
<lisu> spass: a co to ma do rzeczy w ilu mają?
<spass> serwis, serwis serwis :)
<m477> jest jeszcze cos takeigo jak przewaga liczebna
<lisu> spass: to nie samochód, ze jedziesz za granicę i pierwszy lepszy mechanik naprawi
<spass> nie, ale serwis to jest koszt który nie można bagatelizować
<lisu> zgadzam się, dlatego bliżej chyba do szwecji niż usa ;) ale chyba zadbali w umowie i o serwis
<spass> Samoloty 50% czasie w serwisie spędzają, parametry to myślenie połowiczne
<spass> s/czasie/czasu
<m477> lisu: no chyba wlasnie nie
<spass> przez ileś lat coś tam podpisali
<m477> winszuje
<spass> ale głowy nei dam
<lisu> głowy/ręki, ani paznokcia x)
<m477> http://panda.unm.edu/flash/viscosity.phtml
<jacekowski> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2008069/Elderly-patient-dies-Polish-man-refused-air-ambulance-land.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5tbhg4f> (at www.dailymail.co.uk)
<jacekowski> do roboty trza wstawac
<m477> sesje nakurwiam o/
<m477> ludzka glupota 1;0 ludzkie zycie ;]
<lisu> m477: kurde niezłe.
<m477> jacekowski: orientujesz sie czy midi to jedyne urzadzenie ktoro bedzie w stanie sygnal elektryczny przetworzyc mi na sygnal dziwiekowy?
<jacekowski> m477: midi to protokol
<m477> chodzilo mi o kontroler midi
<jacekowski> kontroler midi nie generuje dzwiekow
<jacekowski> syntetyzator sie to nazywa
<m477> albo interface ? :>
<jacekowski> ogolnie, potrzebujesz jakis syntetyzator
<jacekowski> niekoniecznie z interfejsem midi
<jacekowski> ale te sa najpopularniejsze
<m477> bo te interfacy sa drogie ( 150zl)
<jacekowski> 150pln za sam interfejs midi to malo
<m477> jak wpisze w google, syntezator midi to wyskakuja same te klawiatury
<jacekowski> zreszta, syntetyzator to ci wyjdzie z 1-2kpln
<m477> no a mi chodiz zeby bylo jak najtaniej
<jacekowski> to komputer uzyj
<m477> to oprocz interface'u
<m477> w sensie karty dzwiekowej?
<jacekowski> ta
<m477> czy usb
<jacekowski> karta dzwiekowa + kawalek softu
<m477> a nie jest to za wolny port?
<m477> + jak zrobie rozpoznanie sygnalu
<jacekowski> ale co ty robisz?
<jacekowski> skad masz twoj sygnal
<jacekowski> i gdzie go chcesz wypuscic
<m477> perkusje elektroniczna
<m477> sygnal z piezoelektrykow
<m477> i chce wpuscic to na koncu na glosnik najlepiej przez kompa
<jacekowski> no to potrzebujesz cos to przerobi na jakis akceptowalny sygnal dla jakiegos urzadzenia
<jacekowski> midi jest najlepszym wynalazkiem do tego
<jacekowski> ale ja ide
<jacekowski> do roboty zebrac sie musze
<m477> znalazlem cos takiego http://edrum.info/schematics.html
<m477> czy to na tym schemacie nie jest ten caly interface midi?
<m477> jacekowski: ? :P
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> cześć
<PoKrAk> spolszczenie iceweasel 5 jak dla debiana ktos robił
<PoKrAk> ???????
<Wizard> PoKrAk: spytaj na #debian
<PoKrAk> tu predzej ktos odpowie :D
<AdmcPL> PoKrAk, a pakiet językowy z firefoxa nie będzie działał?
<mati75> PoKrAk: z ff bierz
<PoKrAk> to jest paczka czy addon ?
<mati75> addon
<PoKrAk> pamietacie nazwe ?
<mati75> do iw nawet na gicie nie ma
<AdmcPL> PoKrAk, ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/5.0/linux-i686/xpi/pl.xpi
<PoKrAk> o dzieki akurat 64 ale juz mam
<PoKrAk> o i działa nawet
<Wizard> byś miał ubuntu, to by nie było pytania w ogóle
<PoKrAk> ubuntu to zuo
<Wizard> PoKrAk: mylisz się, młody padawanie
<PoKrAk> zuo zuo
<PoKrAk> po upgrejcie server na najnowszy dusk padł
<PoKrAk> wczesniejsze ubuntu rozjechało mi prawie dysk na lapku
<lisu1> PoKrAk: to nie pytam do czego ty to wykorzystujesz x)
<PoKrAk> na swerwerze to sie nudził
<Wizard> jakieś mitologie z tymi dyskami :D
<Wizard> jak się dłubie bez sensu, to tak jest
<Wizard> ubuntu jest do pracy, nie do zabawy
<PoKrAk> wlasnie nic nie grzebane było
<PoKrAk> błąd ubuntu z obsługą dysków to akurat był nawet niezle udokumentowany
<spass> PoKrAk: chyba o parkowanie głowicy chodziło
<PoKrAk> dokładnie
<spass> przy pracy na baterii za często ubu parkowało głowice, a dyski około 400k parkowań wytrzymują
<spass> raczej do tego czasu już to rozwiązane jest... tzn problem z roku 2k7.
<PoKrAk> re
<PoKrAk> fsck.ext3: Bad magic number in super-block podczas próby otworzenia /dev/sdb
<PoKrAk> jakies pomysły jak odpalić dfiagnoze z naprawą
<PoKrAk> oki juz zrobiłem
<Wilczek> ?
<Matan[M]> bry
<Wilczek> Hej :)
<PoKrAk> mi ubuserwer dysk zrył :/
<Wilczek> ^^
<Wilczek> Ja bym postawił serwer na Debianie
<bialy663> a ja postawiłem mc na archu
<PoKrAk> juz jest na debianie na nowym dysku
<Wilczek> ;)
<PoKrAk> jak stawiałem wtedy serwer nie chciało zaskovczyc 64 bit z netinstall
<mati75> PoKrAk: poszło 5.0 do experimentala czyli dzisiaj albo jutro będzie oficjalny language pack
<PoKrAk> qwa ale dysk głośno sie naprawia :/
<Wilczek> Jak dyskietka :D?
<PoKrAk> no prawie
<Wilczek> Czyli nie jest aż tak źle ;P
<Dreadlish> o/
<Wilczek> \O
<Admc>  ◕ ‿‿ ◕
<gjm> Bry
<Wilczek> Witoj!
<PoKrAk> jak zamontowac lvm ?
<mati75> `g mount lvm
<Przekliniak> mati75: How can I mount LVM partition in ubuntu?: <http://tinyurl.com/y87b8l8>
<Wilczek> :D
<gjm> mati75: :)
<lisu1> PoKrAk: bierzesz śrubokręt, 2 wkręty...
<lisu1> ;)
<PoKrAk> :)
<Wilczek> :)
<Dreadlish> :)
<Dreadlish> lisu1: to aż musi być na wkrętach?
<Admc> :)
<Dreadlish> ale tychnologia?
<lisu1> można młotkiem i na 1 gwoździu, ale będzie się chybać ;)
<PoKrAk> coś znalazłem zobaczym czy styknie
<Dreadlish> lisu1: albo zrób jak ja i na skrętce ;d
<gjm> ja tam wszystko na izolację daje
<Wilczek> lol
<lisu1> taśma klejąca twoim przyjacielem
<Dreadlish> mi sie właśnie wtedy izolacyjna skończyła ;d
<lisu1> Dreadlish: to klejącą przezroczystą
<gjm> do dupy jest
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> a na skrętce sie lepiej trzyma niż trzymało się na taśmie
<lisu1> gjm: to nie pchaj do dupy
<Wilczek> lol
<gjm> ale jest tak faaajnie
<Wilczek> Wazeline masz?
<gjm> nie :<
<lisu1> czy wolisz bez?
<lisu1> LOL
<gjm> mam mydło
<lisu1> ... w płynie
<PoKrAk> daje cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb1 crypt1 haslo
<PoKrAk> i wywala
<PoKrAk> Urządzenie /dev/sdb1 nie jest prawidłowym urządzeniem LUKS.
<lisu1> sdb2 moze?
<Dreadlish> bo luks != lvm
<PoKrAk> fdisk -l  daje: /dev/sdb1   *           1       30370   243946993+  8e  Linux LVM
<lisu1> dobra ide, bo coś cza dzis porobić
<Dreadlish> poszukaj coś o lvmach
<Dreadlish> najlepiej na wiki archa
<Dreadlish> bo tam jest dobry poradnik
<lisu1> cn=lisu,dc=urwać,dc=mać,st=idle
<PoKrAk> qna jak to badziewie zamontowac ?? ;/
<gjm> jak najszybciej </joke>
<Dreadlish> aż przerwe se gre w majnkrafta i ci znajde
<Dreadlish> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LVM
<Dreadlish> czytaj se kurde
<gjm> ale to jest po angjelskiemu :(
<Dreadlish> to było sie go uczyć
<Dreadlish> ;d
<gjm> hłe hłe
<PoKrAk> ze po angielskiemu to nie problem
<PoKrAk> tu akurat pisza o tworzeniu lvm`a
<Admc> OMG
<Admc> jak oni to zrobili
<Admc> Android 2.3.3 z Sense działa mi szybko na 520 MHz
<Admc> bez podkręcania procesora :D
<PoKrAk> oki znalazłem jakis sensowny opis lecz narazie znowu naprawa dysku leci bo zaczoł fiksowac :
<gjm> zaczął*
<Skrzyp> Enlik: !
<Skrzyp> jednak Ci tej Magei nie napisze
<Skrzyp> po nocce dalem sobie siana
<Skrzyp> jest tak zrypana, ze sie na razie nie nadaje do uzytku
<Skrzyp> nawet fglrx przeszedl samego siebie, prawie rozwalajac mi matryce
<Admc> O.o
<Wilczek> Są jacyś userzy Gentoo?
<gjm> Wilczek: Dreadlish
<Wilczek> Warto go zainstalować?
<gjm> Wilczek: a na czym Ci zależy?
<Dreadlish> co
<gjm> Dreadlish:
<gjm> 13:17 < Wilczek> Są jacyś userzy Gentoo?
<Dreadlish> no są
<Wilczek> Głównie na szybkości
<gjm> to tak
<Dreadlish> szybkość samego systemu ok
<Dreadlish> szybkość instalcji paczek już nie ;d
<gjm> :)
<Dreadlish> nie dostajesz zbędnego shitu
<Dreadlish> wybierasz sam co chcesz
<Admc> Wilczek, jak ty Debiana stawiałeś dwa dni
<Dreadlish> i można całkowicie wydupczyć narzędzie szatana
<Admc> a się za Gentoo zabierasz
<Admc> :P
<Dreadlish> #define narzędzie_szatana pulseaudio
<Wilczek> Admc: Kiedy dwa dni???
<Wilczek> Wieczorem zacząłem
<Wilczek> Rano skończyłem
<Wilczek> Bo serwery były obciążone
<Admc> Wtedy jak powiedziałeś idę stawiać debiana, będę za 20 minut a nie było cie 2 dni na ircu
<Admc> :P
<Wilczek> I paczki ściągały się z prędkością 100KB/s
<Dreadlish> używanie więcej niż dwóch znaków zapytania bądź wykrzykników źle wpływa na moją nerwice
<Dreadlish> więc ich nie używam
<Dreadlish> i ty też nie używaj...
<Caemyr> ano
<Admc> Wilczek, jak zmieniasz distro co miesiąc nie wiadomo po co to nie stawiaj gentoo, nie opłaca stawiać się na miesiąc
<Dreadlish> Admc: ja swego czasu zmieniałem distro co tydzień :D
<Dreadlish> i to na 650MHz
<Admc> ale po co
<Admc> to jest bez sensu
<Dreadlish> szukałem czegoś optymalnego co mi pasuje ;d
<Admc> no to od tego jest LiveUSB
<Dreadlish> sratatata
<Dreadlish> stawiaj system na liveusb
<Dreadlish> na kompie bez bootowania z usb...
<Dreadlish> i w ogóle bez stacji dyskietek ;d
<Admc> taki złom to tylko do muzeum oddać
<Admc> po co ci stacja dyskietek?
<Caemyr> dla epeena
<Dreadlish> do tego żeby zbootować z usb?
<Admc> ktoś tego w ogóle używa (oprócz zusu)?
<Wilczek> A, właśnie, muszę PC'ta rozkręcić i sprawdzić czemu FDD mi nie działa
 * Dreadlish do kompów bez jakiegokolwiek napędu lub zwalonym kanałem ide
<Admc> Wilczek, wypierdol FDD i wstaw czytnik kart pamięci
<Dreadlish> i mam tylko jedną dyskietke
<Admc> bardziej sie przyda niż FDD
<Wilczek> Po co mi drugi???
<Dreadlish> podpisaną PXEBOOT
<Wilczek> *?
<Dreadlish> Admc: ta - tylko to jest na usb...
<Admc> myslałem nie masz :P
<Wilczek> :P
 * Dreadlish idzie wydębić 10zł na monitor
<Admc> O.o
<Wilczek> O.O
 * Dreadlish wydębił
<Wilczek> O.O^n
<Ciaho> 10zł?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> bo mam 200zł
<Wilczek> O.o
<Dreadlish> tylko mi dychy brakuje ;d
<Wilczek> To chyba na CRT
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> lcd
<Dreadlish> tylko nie jakiś mega wypas shit hade
<Caemyr> 15"
<Caemyr> :P
<Dreadlish> 17"
<Caemyr> uu
<Caemyr> szau
<Dreadlish> poprawka - używany
<Dreadlish> teraz zrozumisz?
<Caemyr> tzn wypalony?
<Dreadlish> tzn. nie
<Ciaho> a 16 kolorów
<Dreadlish> aweśspierdoloy
<Wilczek> Można żętu wrzucić na pendrive przez unetbootin?
<Skrzyp> Wilczek: po co?
<Skrzyp> mozna
<Skrzyp> ale dd lepsze
<Skrzyp> albo wypakowac wszystko
<Skrzyp> i syslinux.exe
<Wilczek> Dobra, znalazłem czyste CD
<Skrzyp> Uau
<Skrzyp> a nie lepiej pena?
<Wilczek> xD
<Wilczek> <rotfl>
<Wizard> iks de
<Skrzyp> Wilczek ja mialem wczoraj: Arcza Fedore Debiana Mageie i dzisiaj znowu Fedore
<Skrzyp> :P
<Wizard> :Ж
<Admc> O.o
<Wizard> Skrzyp: zainstaluj ubuntu
<Admc> linuxa co chwile instalują
<Skrzyp> Wizard: co y tak wszyscy z tym ubuntu? :P
<Wizard> gnome3 jest w repo też
<Admc> nolify jebane!
<Wilczek> Skrzyp: Mageie???
<Skrzyp> Wizard: ale ubuntu podpada pod syfiaste_mulaste[]
<Wizard> Skrzyp: bo się bawicie w jakieś badziewie, zamiast zainstalować dobry, działający system
<Skrzyp> Wilczek: dla Enlika
<Wizard> poza tym, jestem na #ubuntu-pl, to promuję ubuntu i tępię niedoróby
<Skrzyp> Wizard: zabije cie
<Skrzyp> w polowie instalacji fedory
<Wizard> to jest groźba karalna
<Skrzyp> narobiles mi smaka na ubuntu
<Skrzyp> :P
<Wizard> powiem więcej, Skrzyp, w ubuntu jest też gnome3
<Skrzyp> kurde...
<Skrzyp> a w fedorze tez
<Wizard> w repo jest jakieś starsze, a jest półoficjalne ppa ze świeżutkim
<Wizard> a w fedorze mp3 nie działają :>
<Skrzyp> JAK TO NIE?!
<Skrzyp> TERAZ MI TO MOWISZ?!
<Stirlitz> nie i już ;)
<Wizard> Skrzyp: trzeba jakieś repo dodawać dziwne
<Skrzyp> \plask/
<Ciaho> albo flaków i ogg słuchać :D
<Skrzyp> flaków, lol
<Nerihsa> tak samo w ubuntu
<Nerihsa> ale teraz latwo dodac mp3 do w/w dystrybucji
<Stirlitz> nie, w ubuntu sie pyta i instaluje samo
<Skrzyp> Nerihsa: w ubu teraz tylko nonfree do sources dodajesz
<Skrzyp> czy cos w tym stylu
<Skrzyp> Stirlitz: no, przy instalacji
<Skrzyp> ewentualnie moge zrobic ubuntu arch way
<Skrzyp> czyli minimalinstall
<Skrzyp> jak ustawic keymape w konsoli z palca?
<Admc> Coś mi się MOC psuje
<Wilczek> xD
<Admc> zamiast nazwy odtwarzanego pliku na playliście wyświetla mi ?^T^F
<Wilczek> Gdybym nie wiedzia0142 o co chodzi...
<Skrzyp> :P
<Wilczek> :P
<Skrzyp> wez uruchom ponownie :
<Admc> zaznaczam że nie używam tagów bo szkoda mi czasu
<Admc> już to zrobiłem
<Admc> wczoraj coś grzebałem w configu, pewnie dlatego
<Skrzyp> Wizard: w sumie racja
<Skrzyp> ubuntu u mnie mialo najwiekszy procent trzymania sie
<Admc> Wilczek, ustaw utf8
<Admc> dobra naprawiłem moca
<Admc> wywaliłem cały plik konfiguracyjny, zostawiłem tylko SoundDriver = ALSA i działa :D
<Wilczek> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<|WD40|> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<|WD40|> ? ? ? ? ? ? :)
<|WD40|> trzeba kodowanie zapodac
<Dreadlish> ?
<Dreadlish> utf-8
<|WD40|> też
<Admc> Idzie się załamać, ledwo 17 lat mam a już mam żylaki
<Admc> wiedziałem że będę miał ale nie w takim wieku
<Dreadlish> widzisz
<Admc> na szczęście to można leczyć operacyjnie
<Wilczek> Dreadlish: Jaka litera służy do zmiany istniejącej partycji w fdisk?
<Dreadlish> cfdiska nie masz?
<winter> o/
<Killos> witam
<Wilczek> Hej :)
<Nerihsa> dobry wieczor
<Wilczek> Dreadlish: A mke2fs obsługuje ext4?
<Wilczek> Bo ext3 to troszkę stare chyba jest...
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> mkfs.ext4
<Wilczek> Wykonałem mkfs -T ext4 /dev/sdb1 i nie wyświetliło błędów, tak też może być?
<Dreadlish> t.
<Dreadlish> tylko że małe t
<Dreadlish> zrób
<Dreadlish> mkfs -t ext4 /dev/sdb1
<Wilczek> Dobra, już mam :)
<Wilczek> A dla /home trzeba dawać specjalnego chmod'a?
<Dreadlish> a po co
<Killos> wiecie może przypadkiem czy nowe jadro (i które ?) obsługuje już Realtek RTL8192S ? to jest wifi z N.
<Wilczek> Nie wiem tylko czy mam poprawny czas. Wg. date jest 12:24, narazie jest w UTC, a przypadkiem teraz w UTC nie jest 13:24?
<Dreadlish> UTC = GMT
<bialy663> teraz jest 12:27 w utc
<Dreadlish> a jest 14:28
<Dreadlish> czyli jest dobrze
<julek> Killos: to jest na usb, czy pci?
<Wilczek> Czyli poprawna, dzięki :)
<Killos> julek, USB
<julek> Killos: ja mam rtl8192se na pci i dziala, byl tu juz ktos z tym na usb i mial problemy
<Killos> julek, he he, właśnie mi nie działa, naweet przez Ndiswrapper z sterownikiem od xp
<Killos> julek, a któer masz jądro ?
<Wizard> uptime
<Wizard> uh, nie tu
<winter> `uptime
<Przekliniak> winter: I have been running for 12 weeks, 2 days, 16 hours, 38 minutes, and 45 seconds.
<winter> `seen Wizard
<Przekliniak> winter: Wizard was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 minutes and 52 seconds ago: <Wizard> uh, nie tu
<julek> Killos: 2.6.38 ale to i tak nie sa "kernelowe" sterowniki
<julek> tylko jakies z ich strony, trzeba sobie skompilowac modul do kernela
 * Wizard ziewa
<Wilczek> Dreadlish: Lepiej  wybrać profil /desktop czy /desktop/gnome?
<Dreadlish> ja nigdy go nie zmieniam ;d
<Wizard> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yawn
<Killos> julek, ktoś mnie uszczęśliwił RTL8192S via USB i tu problem, moja stara karta RTL8187 Wireless USB pracuje wyśmienicie za z ta same problemy.
<Wizard> sprzedaj :)
<Wilczek> Ile średnio trzeba czekać na koniec kompilacji kernela?
<lisu> Wilczek: zalezy jakie parametry zapodałeś
<Admc> A wyłączyłeś zbędne moduły?
<Wilczek> Raczej włączyłem ;P
<Admc> lol
<Admc> U mnie dość dogłębnej konfiguracji nad którą spędziłem kilka godzin kernel kompilował się około 4 godziny na moim prehistorycznym procu
<Admc> ale i tak nie działał :D
<Wilczek> Jaki procesor?
<Admc> Celeron M 410
<Admc> nie było obsługi UART (cokolwiek to znaczy)
<Wilczek>  A taktowanie?
<Admc> 1,46 GHz
<Wizard> hmm, po co kompilujesz kernel, Wilczek?
<Admc> ale ty włączyłeś moduły a nie wyłączyłeś więc zejdzie ci dłużej
<Wilczek> Mój laptop, z którego piszę: ATI Radeon Mobility 16MB, Intel Pentium III 1.3GHZ oraz 256MB RAM'u - kto mnie pobije ;P?
<Wilczek> Wizard: żętu :)
<Wizard> i gentoo na tym stawiasz?
<Wizard> wybacz, że przklnę, ale ochujałeś?
<Admc> nie, on stawia na stacjonarnym ;P
<Wilczek> xD
<Wizard> ehh, gentoo jest dla masturbantów
<Wizard> już mi przeszło
<Wilczek> Moment, tylko się pozbieram z podłogi :D
<Admc> leżysz na podłodze i piszesz na laptopie?
<Wizard> ja często tak robię, mam takie styropianowe pufy :)
<Wilczek> XD^n-tej
<Wizard> które kot regularnie obszczywa
<dwe11er> XD uzywaja gimbusy
<dwe11er> tak nawiasem
<Wilczek> Czemu by nie zainstalować jednak żętu na lapku :]
<Wilczek> Za rok będzie gotowe :D
<Admc> Wilczek, na takiego lapka to albo DSL albo Puppy
<Wizard> śnisz? jeszcze drugie tyle na konfigurację
<Wizard> Admc: albo ubuntu :S
<Admc> najlepiej by chodziło
<Wizard> też dobrze będzie chodzić, tylko warto jakiegoś openboksa zapodać
<dwe11er> co wy gadacie, mi postawienie gen2 na pentiumie 266mhz i 160mb ramu zajeło raptem tydzień :<
<Admc> Wizard, zapomniałeś dodać że z netinstalla i z fluxboxem
<Wizard> no
<Wilczek> <Wizard> ehh, gentoo jest dla masturbantów
<Wilczek> <Wizard> już mi przeszło
<Wilczek> Co dokładnie? To pierwsze, czy to drugie :D ?
<Wizard> oba
<Wilczek> O.O
<Wilczek> A przepraszam
<Wilczek> Żonę znalazłeś :D
<Wizard> nie "znalazłem", tylko "wybrałem"
<Wilczek> <rotfl>
<Admc> patrzcie na to: http://wklej.to/mOtbX
<Admc> a chciałem sprawdzić co ja dokładnie mam na routerze
<Wizard> :)
<Killos> Wilczek, ..."kto mnie pobije" - ja, dell 8100 z P3 1 GHz reszta podobna :)
<Admc> a tam praktycznie nic nie ma: http://wklej.to/2M6Qm
<Admc> da się coś zrobić oprócz pisania w vi?
<Wizard> Admc: spróbuj busybox --help
<Wizard> może jest, tylko nie wystawione jako polecenie
<Admc> nie ma nic takiego: http://wklej.to/6YwDT
<Admc> dobra, ja się zwijam, będę potem
<Admc> pa wszystkim
<Wizard> pa ci
<totalizator> na zakupach byłem ostatnio http://www.wykop.pl/link/795105/sonic-po-polsku-np-z-pieczarkami-se-ga/
<krzakx> witam, czy jest cos rownie godnego na linuxa
<krzakx> jak notepad ++
<krzakx> ma on np. swietna opcje automatycznego uploadowania na serwer
<BlessJah> krzakx: bash też ma taka opcje
<gjm> krzakx: gedit?
<krzakx> nie jestem az tak dobry w terminalach
<termi> a notepadd ++ po wine nie idzie?
<krzakx> eee no chcialbym cos natywnego
<BlessJah> krzakx: geany
<krzakx> moze to glupie, ale chodzi o komfort psychiczny :D
<BlessJah> krzakx: a jak html to bluefish
<krzakx> BlessJah: geany ma taka opcje? az sprawdze
<krzakx> nie tylko html, bo rowniez css
<termi> http://grigio.org/pimp_my_gedit_was_textmate_linux
<termi> i bedzies zmial jak notrepad ++
<BlessJah> nie wiem czy ma
<BlessJah> krzakx: html css php JS
<BlessJah> krzakx: bluefish
<krzakx> no o k,szkoda tylko ze nie jest to skonfigurowane out of box ten geedit
<krzakx> bluefish ? sprawdze
<termi> bluefish ci styknie
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: ping
<BlessJah> pong
<BlessJah> widzisz ze jestem
<Skrzyp> jak sie nazywaja te ikonki
<Skrzyp> z BDE?
<Skrzyp> te monochromatyczne
<krzakx> geany nie ma opcji automatycznego uplaodu pliku
<Skrzyp> i czy maja duzo aplikacjuff
<Skrzyp> wspieranych
<BlessJah> bardzo duzo
<Skrzyp> to jak sie nazywa ten icon theme?
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: to nie jest icon theme
<BlessJah> set ikon
<BlessJah> recznie przerabiałem
<Skrzyp> a... :P
<BlessJah> ecqlipse 2
<BlessJah> http://chrfb.deviantart.com/art/quot-ecqlipse-2-quot-PNG-59941546
<Skrzyp> 1~znalazlem se
<Skrzyp> dobry
<BlessJah> bede musial to jeszcze raz przerobic
<Skrzyp> mi nawet ujdzie taki z cieniem
<Skrzyp> nieprzerobiony
<BlessJah> i byc moze zapaczkuję to jakoś w deba i tar.xz
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: jezeli pytasz o ikony ze screenow z blessjah.tk/de to tam pisze
<BlessJah> ecqlipse 2 icon set
<Skrzyp> jest port do ikonpakażera
<BlessJah> ja zrobiłem kopie jakiegos bardziej napakowanego setu dla gnome i recznie podmienialem
<Skrzyp> http://linkz57.deviantart.com/art/Syzygy-A-work-in-progress-129297185
<Skrzyp> wersja zmaczkowana
<BlessJah> duzo ikon
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: moge ci powrzucac do zmodyfikowania jeszcza pare innych
<Skrzyp> i skleisz w calosc
<BlessJah> duzo roboty, nie wiem czy mi sie bedzie chcialo
<Skrzyp> ale jakie efekty!
<BlessJah> to jest reczna dlubanina
<Skrzyp> http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/icons/os/nix/?order=9&offset=72#/d1nhkgi
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3g69tbn> (at browse.deviantart.com)
<Skrzyp> o, albo to mozna inversowac
<winter> NightWish`: ping
<Skrzyp> http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/icons/os/nix/?order=9&offset=72#/d3ci2ho
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3g69tbn> (at browse.deviantart.com)
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: powoli, to jest naprawde reczna dlubanina
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: no, popodmieniac, a potem dżimpować
<Skrzyp> i jeszcze zindeksować i zapakować
<BlessJah> dżimpować?
<Skrzyp> no wypoprawiać no
<BlessJah> tam nie ma nic do poprawiania
<Skrzyp> tak przegladam sobie repo devianta
<Skrzyp> duzo takich jest
 * Skrzyp idzie stawiac ubuntoo - gz Wizard 
<BlessJah> duzo
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: czego dużo
<Nerihsa> ktos umie C jako tak? ;f
<Nerihsa> chce wczytac plik i zmienic jedna literke w srodku
<gjm> dobra, tu jest więcej ludzi. da się odpalić jakoś instalator z podmontowanego iso?
<Dreadlish> nope.
<Dreadlish> instalator siedzi w initrd ;d
<gjm> a jakoś inaczej mogę to zrobić?
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: a musi być to C?
<Nerihsa> BlessJah: ew. C++
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: podejrzewam ze przez przypadek wyslalem ktoras z poprzednich linijek
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: a czemu akurat c/cpp, jak to mozna w php zrobic
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: tabfail? bo nie wiem ocb?
<Nerihsa> czy w php mozna latwo przemielic 20gb plik?
<Dreadlish> nope.
<gjm> w php nic nie można łatwo
<gjm> tzn. można
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: taki tabfail ale w wykonaniu PuTTY
<gjm> wk*rwić się
<BlessJah> gjm: powiem tak, rano myslalem ze nie znam php
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: co sie okazalo? poradzilem sobie z php?
<gjm> i co? teraz nie znasz siebie? :D
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: poradziłeś sobie.
<BlessJah> gjm:
<BlessJah> argh
<BlessJah> gjm: ale przyznaje ze jezyk porabany z lekka
<gjm> noo
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: co to za plik i co chcesz zmieniac
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: bo byc moze wystarczy zwykly sed czy nawet tr
<Nerihsa> o hmm
<Nerihsa> BlessJah: dopisalem do kontenera tc N losowych bajtow na koncu pliku i chce je teraz usunac
<BlessJah> znasz N?
<Nerihsa> jakas szybka metoda
<Nerihsa> tak
<winter> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/202559/apsik.html OMGLOL
<BlessJah> dd lub split
<BlessJah> najszybsze
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: sprawdz ile bajtow ma kontener, odejmij N i splitem jedź
<Nerihsa> BlessJah: thx
<dKc> czesc, wiecie moze co to jest? jak uruchamiam slackware'a to wyskakuje mi, ze jest jakisblad, wiec pyta o haslo roota, poadje je i jak chce zrobic startx to mi pisze, ze nie mozna zrobic czegos w katalogu /tmp bo system jest w trybie tylko do odczytu
<dKc> jak go zrobic, zeby byl tez do zapisu?
<lisu> dKc: po pierwsze zmienić kanał, bo tutaj to jest o ubuntu a nie o slackware.
<lisu> dKc: po wtóre który slack, live czy moze instalowany na dysku?
<dKc> na dysku
<dKc> na skalckware-pl nikt nei siedzi :(
<winter> idź na #slackware
<winter> tylko nie mów nic o czarnuchach bo cię zbanują
<dKc> lisu: wiesz cos? miales jakis podobny problem kiedys?
<dKc> na slackware  z kolei milczą :>
<Dreadlish> dKc: co masz w fstabie?
<lisu> dKc: miałem... zainstalowałem slacka x]
<Dreadlish> miałek kiedyś slacka więc co masz w fstabie ;d
<lisu> dKc: wszystko robić od początku to nie na moje nerwy, po instalacji ubuntu wszystko mi śmiga, odpalam skrypt i mam drukarki podlaczone, skaner wsio smiga od razu. W slacku tak wesoło nie było.
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: sprawdźcie czy nie zabrakło mu miejsca na dysku
<Dreadlish> najpierw fstab ;d
<dKc> chwila :)
<dKc> no nie zabraklo miejsca na dysku
<dKc> 3 gb chyba starczy?
<Dreadlish> ta spokojnie
<Dreadlish> jak na wojnie
<dKc> ooo
<dKc> fstab mi pokazuje, ze partycja / jest inna niz powinna byc ;>
<dKc> to jak to teraz zmienic
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> normalnie
<Dreadlish> przemontować
<Dreadlish> pamięta ktoś jak sie przemontowywało?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: o ile nie są to bloki zarezerwowane dla superusera
<dKc> a nie moge po prostu w tym pliku pozabuieac liter po sda?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: ojtam ojtam - bedzie działać ;d
<dKc> pozamieniac?:)
<BlessJah> nie będzie
<Nerihsa> -o remount
<BlessJah> dKc: po pierwsze -o remount,rw
<Dreadlish> mount -o remount,rw /
<dKc> mount -o remount,rw / ?
<Dreadlish> TAK
<dKc> to ostatnie slowo?
<Dreadlish> z ruta
<dKc> kto da wiecej?
<Dreadlish> mount -o remount,rw /
<Dreadlish> tyle
<dKc> co to ,rw robi?
<Dreadlish> Read-Write mode
<Dreadlish> panie...
<dKc> o
<Dreadlish> RO = Read-Only
<dKc> słodko
<Dreadlish> i wtedy pan edytuj fstaba
<dKc> a juz to nie powinno zadzaialac
<dKc> i umozliswic mi
<Dreadlish> TAK
<dKc> dostepu do startx?
<Dreadlish> masz fs zamountowany w rw
<BlessJah> potrzbuję zmiany
<BlessJah> kde?
<Dreadlish> dawaj
<BlessJah> mam słabe łącze
<BlessJah> ciekawe ile mega
<BlessJah> może gnome3 spróbuję?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> gnome3 bierze pulse
<BlessJah> hum...
<BlessJah> moze da sie bez
<BlessJah> zreszta czysta alsa czasami mi się biesi
<Dreadlish> właśnie że paczkowane nie
<BlessJah> nie mam pojecia czemu
<BlessJah> whoah
<BlessJah> 80MB update
<Dreadlish> w gentoo da sie wypieprzyć
<Dreadlish> ale na reszcie nie widziałem
<winter> obiad przyjechał!
<Dreadlish> obiat?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: archlinux
<Dreadlish> w archu nie idzie
<Dreadlish> niestety
<Dreadlish> trza paczki edytować ;d
<Dreadlish> ale da sie wyrąbać z paczki
<BlessJah> zabawne
<BlessJah> do pobrania zaledwie 47 mega (gnome3)
<BlessJah> co znacz yze czesc gnome mam jako zaleznosci juz dossane
<Dreadlish> a zależności?
<Szatan> Dreadlish: nie wywalaj gentoo!
<Dreadlish> e?
<Dreadlish> o co ci torrencik chodzi?
<Szatan> Dreadlish: bo za kilka dni będziesz stawiać gentoo znowu
<Dreadlish> ale że co
<Dreadlish> bo nie kapuje
<Szatan> dobra nvm
<Dreadlish> czy mówiłem coś o wywalaniu gentoo?
<BlessJah> Szatan: mówił o wywalaniu pulseaudio z gnome3
<dKc> sprobowalem tego mount -o remount, tw /
<dKc> re*
<Dreadlish> i?
<dKc> rw**
<dKc> no i pokazało mi okienko
<Szatan> tak to jest jeśli nasuwa się 80 km rowerem
<Dreadlish> dKc: że?
<dKc> wszystko byloby wporzadku gdyby to nie było okienko z błędem :)
<winter> Szatan: jechałeś 80km rowerem?
<Dreadlish> JAKIE OKIENKO/
<Dreadlish> wpisz mount
<Dreadlish> i daj loga
<Dreadlish> mi na prv np.
<BlessJah> e, chwila, pacman nie ma symulacji???
<winter> kozak, ja najwięcej przejechałem 40 z ciężkim plecakiem
<BlessJah> wtf?
<Dreadlish> ma
<Dreadlish> paczki robi na fakeroocie :D
<dKc> jakis blad z siecią
<Dreadlish> JAKI
<Dreadlish> TREŚĆ
<Szatan> winter: tak
<dKc> i żeby wpisać (none) w /etc/hosts
<Dreadlish> jezus miara
<Dreadlish> wpisz cokolwiek do /etc/hostname
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: chodzi mi o symulacje instalacji kde, zebym widzial ile mam do sciagania, bez przerywania upgrade
<Dreadlish> najlepiej localhost
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: 433 mega...
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: niestety - nie ma
<BlessJah> to ja sie na razie gnome3 zadowolę...
<dKc> a i od razu mi po tym zawiesilo, nie moglem myszka ruszac ani entera wcisnac
<Dreadlish> ja czekam na monitor
<Dreadlish> dKc: no bo xorga nie skonfigurowałeś
<Dreadlish> i nie masz hala
<Dreadlish> zrób xorg.conf
<Dreadlish> i do serverlayout dopisz
<Dreadlish> Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"
<BlessJah> dKc: tak właściwie, umiesz slacka?
<dKc> xorg.conf mam pusty
<Dreadlish> no to se zrób
<Dreadlish> X -configure
<dKc> ale mam xorg.conf-vesa zapelniony
<Dreadlish> ale zrób xorg.conf
<Dreadlish> X -configure
<Dreadlish> zrobi ci sie plik xorg.conf new
<Dreadlish> xorg.conf.new
<Dreadlish> przrzuć go do xorg.conf
<dKc> a spoko
<Dreadlish> i w serverlayout wpisz to co napisałem
<dKc> ale czemu ma nie dodawac urzadzen? co to da?
<Dreadlish> AUTOAddDevices
<Dreadlish> bo to pieprzy całą sprawę
<Dreadlish> próbuje dowalać niestworzone drivery
<dKc> i dlatego mi myszke zacina?
<Dreadlish> tka
<dKc> a w /etc/hostname juz cos jest
<dKc> to zostawic tak?
<Dreadlish> no to reboopt
<Dreadlish> tylko w /etc/hostname wpisz localhost
<dKc> tylko to?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> tylko
<Dreadlish> i wyłącznie
<Dreadlish> samo localhost
<Dreadlish> dla normalnych ludzi
<Dreadlish> localhost\r\n
<Dreadlish> to jest dla tych którzy parsują newline ;d
<dKc> bedzie bez entera
<Dreadlish> no tam
<Dreadlish> byle by było localhsot
<Dreadlish> localhost*
<dKc> mniej bajtow do przetworzenia:)
<dKc> ok
<dKc> no to ribut
<dKc> tylko cos poczytam o konfiguracji Xa:)
<BlessJah> dKc: jeżeli mi umknęło, to przepraszam
<BlessJah> ale mam wrażenie że nie odpowiedziałeś na pytanie
<BlessJah> znasz slacka, albo czytasz jego dokumentację?
<dKc> jakbym wszystko wiedzial to bym nie pytal to chyba oczywiste
<dKc> a dokumentacje czytalem pare razy
<BlessJah> ja nie pytam czy wiesz wszystko
<BlessJah> o archu wszystkiego nie wiem, mimo to moge powiedziec ze go znam
<dKc> ale nie cala rzecz jasna
<BlessJah> a czego nie wiem, moge latwo znalezc na wiki
<BlessJah> do znudzenia bede powtarzal, ze wiki archa jest swietne, tylko handbook freebsd jak do tej pory je przebija
<dKc> jest po poslkiemu?
<BlessJah> dKc: a nie umiesz po angielskiemu?
<dKc> wolalbym po polskiemu...
<BlessJah> dKc: a nie umiesz po angielskiemu?
<dKc> umiem
<BlessJah> to czytaj po angielskiemu, dokumentacja w 90% przypadkach dużo lepsza i świeższa
<Skrzyp> Ludzie
<Skrzyp> Da sie zrobic screenshota w konsoli?
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: framebuffer?
<BlessJah> fbgrab bodajze
<BlessJah> community/fbgrab 1.0-5 A framebuffer screenshot grabber
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: ale na plytce instalacyjnej ubundoo
<Skrzyp> mam niezle jajo
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: apt-get install fbgrab
<BlessJah> jakie jajo?
<Skrzyp> o, jest
<BlessJah> hm...
<Skrzyp> http://dead.is-a-geek.org/~skrzyp/ale-sie-zbuforowalo.png
<BlessJah> gdzie jest haczyk?
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: ale co?
<BlessJah> no jajo
<Skrzyp> nie rozumiem cie
<BlessJah> jaka jest idea wykonania tego screena
<Skrzyp> no, ze sie bootloader fajnie zbuforowal i wyplul na tty1
<Skrzyp> raz tak mialem z grubem, to byl jeszcze wikeszy ubaw
<BlessJah> nie rozumiem
<Skrzyp> po prostu caly grub a na dole linija "brzoza login:"
<BlessJah> rozumiem
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: za duzo krzaczkow tam bylo, wiec nie rozumiales :P
<Skrzyp> wlasciwie czemu ramka sie przeksztalcila w takie krzaki?
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: ten bootloader jest jak dla mnie po prostu zbyt podobny do AIF
<BlessJah> kodowanie pewno sie rozlozylo
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: to jest syslinux
<Skrzyp> jeden z najlepszych na nosniki wymiennie
<Skrzyp> wszystkie distra to maja
<BlessJah> nom
<beesel> bry
<m477> winter: o/
<abbus> bry
<winter> m477: \o
<m477> jezu syneczku gdzies Ty sie podziewal
<m477> ;-(
<winter> była awaria sieci. najpirw ispa potem mojej.
<m477> i co robiles? ;o
<winter> poszedłem spać
<m477> ;d
<m477> ja wlasnie wstalem o/
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> czasy senne userów (nie(ubuntu
<m477> wut
<winter> idę na trochę przed blok
<winter> o/
<m477> mowie sie na dzielnie albo tak zwana oś
<przemo_> witam
<przemo_> widzial ktos dzisiaj zblakanego?
<BlessJah> `seen zblakany
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: zblakany was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 8 weeks, 1 day, 13 hours, 13 minutes, and 22 seconds ago: <Zblakany> spać nie możesz? :-D
<przemo_> zaniemogl czy jak;P
<czesmir> moze turki go odcieli od internetu
<przemo_> chinole zwineli kabel
<winter> ruskie os sprzedali
<m477> ;o
<krzakx> pomoze mi ktos w zaimpletowaniu jquery ?
<krzakx> http://keith-wood.name/countdown.html
<winter> m477: wróciłem z żubrem
<m477> :)))
<m477> iloma
<BlessJah> krzakx: a ile placisz za godzinę?
<winter> jednym tylko bo tylko na tyle miałem
<m477> uu
<m477> przypau
<m477> w ogole zubr to bardzo chujowe piwo :(
<krzakx> BlessJah: 20zł, na szczescie podpowiedz ktorej szukam nie zjamie dluzej niz 5 min
<winter> parzypał by był jak by mi mandat wstawili za picię na dworze ale zrezygnopwałem
<krzakx> dal kogos kto zna temat
<m477> ja dzisaj jeszcze nic nie jadlem
<bastetmilo> krzakx: a jakiś problem masz z tym skryptem?
<m477> i zastanawiam sie co kupic mam ;o
<BlessJah> krzakx: zasadniczo, gdybyś zadał pytanie, to łatwiej byłoby ci znaleźć kogoś kto ci chce pomóc
<Wizard> bu
<winter> m477: ja zjadłem 2 kotlety schabowe, michę ziemniaków i michę pomidorów w śmietanie z cebulą
<BlessJah> krzakx: "don't ask to ask" i takie tam
<m477> ;-(
<krzakx> ok, rozumiem,
<Wizard> cześć, noobki :*
<bastetmilo> krzakx: ale tam masz w 3 krokach opisane co i jak.
<winter> hmm
<krzakx> tak i 3 nie lapie,
<krzakx> więc, $(selector).countdown({until: liftoffTime});
<krzakx> Co to jest ten selektor ? Skrypt ten chce umiescic w
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: płaci 20 za godzinę
<winter> chyba przinstaluję wszystkie pakiety w moim debianie
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: z klientem sie nie dyskutuje
<krzakx> <div class="time
<BlessJah> winter: a ci sie nudzi?
<winter> BlessJah: czasami mnie od neta odcina
<winter> od pół roku
<bastetmilo> krzakx: kłaniają się podstawy html/css i jquery
<winter> i trzeba rebootować
<BlessJah> winter: wyszpieguj przyczyne, nie reinstaluj pakiety
<m477> winter: doradz mi co moge dobrego do jedzenia kupic, majac rozjebana lodokwe :<
<BlessJah> winter: próbowałeś restart dhcpcd?
<winter> domyślam się, że jakiś plik jest uszkodzony
<krzakx> wierze :D ale nigdy nie bylem dobry w modelach ksiazkowych,
<winter> BlessJah: oczywiście
<krzakx> wiec ten selektor to generalnie ="costam" ?
<Misiur> Cze :D
<winter> restartuje sieć a po 7 minutach znowu nie ma neta i muszę reboot
<bastetmilo> krzakx:  $(div.time).countdown({until: liftoffTime}); w twoim przypadku
<krzakx> ooo nice, dziekuje bardzo
<Misiur> mam problem - chce dodać do libgweather swoje miasto... Z tym że plik locations.xml jest wielgachny
<bastetmilo> lub samo .time krzakx
<BlessJah> winter: rób co chcesz
<krzakx> łee kurde ale robilem samo .time, musze znalezc blad
<winter> 881 paczek
<bastetmilo> może nie masz diva z klasą time?
<BlessJah> winter: nie masz ich w cache?
<Wizard> o boże, html
<winter> nie
<winter> robiłem clear jakiś czas temu
<winter> ale łącze znośne mma to szybko pójdzie
<winter> muszę tylko się zebrać na odwagę
<krzakx> bastetmilo: mam te klase,
<krzakx> ma byc tak <div class="time"><script>$(.time).countdown({until: liftoffTime});</script>
<krzakx> ? ?
<Wizard> pokodowałbym w gtk
<bastetmilo> krzakx: LOL. Nie.
<BlessJah> winter: a konczylo ci sie miejsce na dysku?
<krzakx> to ja nie iwem
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: on chyba z php myli
<winter> BlessJah: kiedyś tak
<winter> 1.5 roku temu
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: on nie umie używac jquery
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: i uzywa go jak php
<krzakx> no dobra :D to jak go mam uzyc :D obiecuje ze sie naucze
<bastetmilo> krzakx: ja za ciebie tego nie zrobię. idź do dokumentacji jquery
<BlessJah> winter: czyszczenie cache pakietow, o ile ci sie miejsce nie konczy, to jedna z glupszych rzeczy
<krzakx> bo coraz czesciej jest mi potrzebny
<BlessJah> krzakx: to tak nie dziala
<winter> BlessJah: wybacz, ten dysk ma 10gb
<BlessJah> winter: no to to nie jest glupie
<bastetmilo> krzakx: http://jquery.com/
<BlessJah> ale ja czyscilem cache raz na jakis czas na moim półterabajtowym dysku i sie przejechalem
<winter> cache się przydać może
<BlessJah> bo nie mialem mozliwosci downgrade, musialem archiwalne repo szukac
<winter> BlessJah: do archa to masz arm
<BlessJah> winter: mam
<Wizard> BlessJah: mi się kiedyś udało zrobić downgrade (częściowo i z mizernym skutkiem)
<BlessJah> Wizard: na archu?
<Wizard> niee, nie używam tego
<BlessJah> na debianie?
<Wizard> na ubuntu
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> to tak sie da?
<Wizard> znaczy, na debianie tak samo się robi
<BlessJah> ja bym sie bał
<Wizard> jest taka magia aptowa z priorytetami
<Wizard> że się ustawia, że repozytorium np lucid jest ważniejsze
<BlessJah> ubuntu bardzo nie lubi, bardzo bardzo nie lubi, jak user usiłuje zrobić coś, co ne zostalo przewidziane przez developera
<Wizard> problemy są, jak się zmieniają nazwy paczek albo zależności paczek pomiędzy wersjami, a w ubuntu takich zmian jest dużo
<Stirlitz> magia zwana apt pinning
<Wizard> mhm
<Wizard> Stirlitz: robiłeś to kiedyś?
<Wizard> bo ja raz
<Stirlitz> robiłem
<Wizard> i dostałem taki netbook remix, że mi się odechciało na dłużej ;p
<winter> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Wizard> белка
<BlessJah> Wizard: remix :D
<BlessJah> trafnie dobrane słowo
<Stirlitz> uch ale siki ten Lech
<winter> uwielbiam dziewczyny w grach typu bijatyka
<Stirlitz> są jeszcze prawdziwe, miętkie takie
<Stirlitz> spróbuj kiedyś
<m477> nie znam
<winter> na razie gram ryu ale potem muszę przypomnieć sobie karin
<przemo_> zna ktos dobry program do analizy pca
<Matan[M]> winter: w super smash bros brawl pograj
<przemo_> ?
<Nerihsa> ?
<Nerihsa> tzn
<przemo_> chodzi mi o analize głównych składowych
<Nerihsa> lshw
<przemo_> ok dzieki
<przemo_> troche nie o to mi chodzilo
<beesel> kobiety to zlo ...
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: idioto, on teraz pójdzie z baseballem i sprawdzi te wszystkie chwyty i combosy z mortal kombata
<beesel> napisalem mojej ze jak bedzie miala racje czy cos w tym stylu ... bede milczec na gg ... no i teraz mam spokoj z nia bo nie musze odpowiadac a ona sie dowartosciowuje :D
<BlessJah> beesel - człowiek, który wie jak zadowolić kobietę
<przemo_> dobry sposob, musze tak zrobic ze swoja ;P
<beesel> chyba z zachwutu dam sie na basha :D
<BlessJah> przemo_ - człowiek, który podchwycił ideę i też pochwalić się posiadaniem dziewczyny
<Wizard> beesel: lol
<beesel> 17:58 < beesel> kobiety to zlo ...
<beesel> 17:59 < BlessJah> Stirlitz: idioto, on teraz pójdzie z baseballem i sprawdzi te wszystkie chwyty i combosy z mortal kombata
<beesel> 18:00 < beesel> napisalem mojej ze jak bedzie miala racje czy cos w tym stylu ... bede milczec na gg ... no i teraz mam spokoj z
<beesel>                 nia bo nie musze odpowiadac a ona sie dowartosciowuje :D
<Wizard> BlessJah: tera o mnie, tera o mnie
<beesel> 18:00 < BlessJah> beesel - człowiek, który wie jak zadowolić kobietę
<beesel> 18:00 < przemo_> dobry sposob, musze tak zrobic ze swoja ;P
<beesel> 18:01 < beesel> chyba z zachwutu dam sie na basha :D
<beesel> 18:01 < BlessJah> przemo_ - człowiek, który podchwycił ideę i też pochwalić się posiadaniem dziewczyny
<beesel> 18:01 < Wizard> beesel: lol
<beesel> eee sorki
<beesel> sorki za wklejke
<BlessJah> beesel - człowiek, który za chwilę wyleci za flood
<lisu> Stirlitz: ++
<Wizard> BlessJah: człowiek szybszy od światła
<winter> już poleciał
<Admc> hah
<beesel> przepraszam :(
<Admc> beesel, :*
<Wizard> Stirlitz: czemu go kopnąłeś, przecież nieudolnie przeprosił
<lisu> Wizard: dla zasady.
<Stirlitz> mam się tłumaczyc jeszcze :>
<BlessJah> Wizard: u mnie obie linie są z jednym timestampem, ale moja najpierwsza
<beesel> Stirlitz: jest ciety na mnie za gole babeczki wczoraj ...:(
<BlessJah> Wizard: znaczy do was doszlo z opoznieniem
<Stirlitz> cos mi tak migało gdzieś z boku
<Wizard> BlessJah: wiń ircd
<winter> migawka
<Stirlitz> ja tam juz gołą babę widziałem, nie jestem cięty
<beesel> Stirlitz: ale chodzilo oz "dzieci" :P
<beesel> Stirlitz: na przyszlosc wysle ci na prv :D
<Stirlitz> uhm spróbuj
<beesel> czytam tak ale czuje ze nie :P
<Admc> No dobra: http://wklej.to/gJHjN
<Admc> co mogę zrobić z moim routerem
<Admc> oprócz pisania w vi
<Stirlitz> masz kill!
<Admc> ma 16 MB ramu
<Admc> i jakiś tam procesor ARM
<Stirlitz> zabij go
<Wizard> Admc: możesz tam skompilować libreoffice
<beesel> ha ha
<beesel> moze jakis update ??
<beesel> cosik do grac :D
<beesel> choc by irc :D
<BlessJah> Admc: jak mozesz podpiac do niego jakiegos pena czy cos, to mozesz np sciagac przez noc torrenty
<Admc> dupa, nie ma usb
<Admc> torrenta to ja sobie mogę na telefonie postawić
<BlessJah> Admc: serwer mailowy?
<beesel> Admc: ja nawet potrafie usiasc na telefonie :D
<Admc> hmm
<Admc> a nie, chyba jest post usb
<Admc> bo jest interfejs usb0 w ifconfig
<BlessJah> Admc: mam na mysli port fizyczny
<Admc> właśnie nie wiem
<Admc> bo dawno nie patrzyłem co tam jest z tyłu routera
<Admc> :D
<Admc> najlepsze jest to że mój router myśli że jest 2000 rok
<Admc> ~ $ date
<Admc> Sat Jan 15 09:39:53 MET 2000
<Admc> mimo że ustawiłem synchronizację z serwerami ntp rządowymi
<Wizard> no to widocznie rząd myśli
<Admc> próbowałem z innymi i też dupa
<Admc> cały czas 2000 rok
<Admc> mogę wpisać poweroff i wkurzyć brata
<Admc> o, jest iptables
<BlessJah> Admc: ntpd -qg
<Admc> jakim poleceniem się sprawdzało iptables?
<BlessJah> -qb?
<BlessJah> -qg
<BlessJah> Admc: iptables -h
<Stirlitz> -L -v
<Wizard> lv426
<Admc> BlessJah, nie ma ntpd
<Admc> jest tylko jakiś msntp
<Wizard> microsoft ntp
<Wizard> :D
<Admc> lol
<Admc> ale nie działa
<Wizard> spróbuj time.microsoft.com
<Admc> lol
<Wizard> ;D
<Admc> nie reaguje na msntp --help
<Admc> ani na -h
<Admc> hmm
<Admc> jest 4MB pamięci ROM
<Admc> z czego większość to pewnie system
<Admc> nie ma za bardzo co z tym robić
<Admc> strasznie wykastrowany ten linux
<Admc> to już nawet android jest mniej wykastrowany
<BlessJah> Admc: busybox, czego chcesz
<BlessJah> Admc: masz roota?
<Admc> mam
<BlessJah> to sie ciesz
<BlessJah> na androidzie nie masz
<beesel> ha ha ha
<Admc> mam na androidzie roota
<Admc> :P
<Admc> odblokowałem sobie
<en0x> jestes pro
<en0x> :)
<BlessJah> Admc: gwarancja?
<Wizard> o nie, en0x, ta maruda
<Admc> BlessJah, a jaki to problem zflashować oryginalny ROM jak się coś zepsuje?
<Wizard> jak tam, złapałeś już wiruska enio?
<en0x> jaka maruda :(
<en0x> Wizard: jakiego wiruska?
<en0x> ;)
<Wizard> no jakiego, ma maczka :)
<en0x> Wizard: nie ma wiruskow na maczki ;D
<en0x> Wizard: sa trojany jak juz :P
<Wizard> khm, tak sobie tłumacz
<BlessJah> Admc: jak wyobrazasz sobie flashowanie oryginalnego romu jak sie cos zepsuje?
<Admc> en0x, macdefender
<BlessJah> Admc: programatorem czy coś?
<Admc> BlessJah, normalnie
<en0x> Admc: to nie wirus
<Admc> wrzucam rom na sdcard i uruchamiam bootloader
<BlessJah> Admc: jest bootowanie z sd?
<Wizard> hmm
<Admc> a coś ty myślał
<BlessJah> to po co flashowac?
<Wizard> en0x: czy ty widzisz co ta archowa chołota tu wyprawia?
<Wizard> romy będą flashować
<Admc> z sd uruchamiasz "instalator" co ci flashuje
<termi> :)
<BlessJah> Admc: ale po co flashowac
<BlessJah> zainstalowac system na sd
<BlessJah> i z sd jechac
<Admc> i zajebać sd po pół roku
<Wizard> cześć termi
<en0x> Wizard: sam mam zrootowanego androida :P
<Admc> po za tym sd jest wolniejsza niż pamięć wewnętrzna
<termi> cześć
<BlessJah> Admc: jak zajebac, tak czesto android cos pisze tam/
<BlessJah> ?
<Admc> musisz mieć ext2/3/4 żeby mieć rom na karcie pamięci
<Admc> a ten system plików nie jest dobry dla kart
<Admc> BlessJah, można mieć dualboota, ale po co?
<BlessJah> ext2
<BlessJah> Admc: dla flashy niezdrowe są ext3/4
<Admc> sam mam partycję ext2 na karcie i jeszcze działa
<Admc> :D
<Admc> zmodyfikowałem sobie żeby zamiast mdtblocka montował tą partycję jako /data
<Admc> i trzymam tam aplikację
<Admc> w pamięci telefonu miałem 128 MB na aplikacje, a tak mam 512 MB
<Admc> o lol
<Admc> na routerze jest alternatywna konsola
<Admc> podobna do dosowej
<Admc> co oni nie wymyślą
<Wizard> tę partycję
<Wizard> ludzie
<Wizard> nauczcie się wreszcie
<abbus> W pomieszczeniu uczelni temperatura powietrza nie może być niższa niż
<abbus> ?
<abbus> 18 czy 20?
<Ciaho> 15?
<abbus> ja pierdole
<Ciaho> czy nie? bo strzelam
<Ciaho> a nie
<Ciaho> chyba 18
<Nerihsa> a po uj, sa wakacje
<Ciaho> abbus, a czemu pytasz?
<abbus> borozwiazywalem test z BHP :P
<abbus> sorka za spacje
<termi> 1515
<abbus> ale juz rozwiazalem 25/25
<termi> 25 lol
<abbus> 25 pytan
<Ciaho> a to ile w końcu ma być?
<Ciaho> 18C nie?
<Nerihsa> 18 kulombow :?
<Ciaho> 18ºC
<Ciaho> *°C
<winter> i chuj
<winter> po lanp[arty
<Wizard> winter: nie klnij ;)
<Admc> wtf
<Admc> przypadkowo sobie przeniosłem listę kanłów na prawo i teraz nie mogę dać spowrotem
<Admc> *facepaw*
<abbus> hehe
<Admc> o, udało się :D
<Wizard> fish++
<Misiur> Próbuję zainstalować php do nginx'a. Wziałem żeby bindowało /tmp/php.socket ale jak próbuje restartować to mi krzyczy że port 9k already in use
<Misiur> jak zwolić port?
<BlessJah> Misiur: port 9k? cos ci sie pomylilo
<soee> sa pod KDe jakies aplikacje do konwertownia plikow wideo ?
<Misiur> 9000
<BlessJah> soee: ffmep
<soee> BlessJah, jakies gui ?
<BlessJah> Misiur: wiem, chodzi mi o to, ze najpewniej php proboje startowac fcgi na porcie 9000 nie na sockecie
<BlessJah> Misiur: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NginX#Method_two_.28Third-party-wrapper.29
<Szatan> soee: winff
<Szatan> soee: http://winff.org/html_new/downloads.html
<soee> jest w repo kubuntu
<Szatan> jest tak piszą
<BlessJah> Misiur: jak startujesz php?
<winter> kto z kujawsko pomorskiego hętny na lanparty?
<winter> chętny*
<Misiur> BlessJah: sudo /etc/init.d/php-fastcgi start
<BlessJah> a co w configu php-fastcgi?
<Misiur> widzę żę w htopie jest odpalony php5-cgi
<Misiur> jakaś wklejka (z tej strony co podesłałeś old method)
<BlessJah> Misiur: ubij php5-cgi
<BlessJah> i zrob configa ktory bedzie korzystal z socketa
<Wizard> ehh
<Misiur> http://wklej.to/7C9wG
<Misiur> dokładnie tak
<Misiur> jednak nie to co tam
<BlessJah> nie masz tego co dalem w repo?
<Misiur> zaraz to obcykam
<Misiur> musze pgp ponaprawiać
<przemo_> wlasnie przejrzalem blisko 1000 zdjec z absolutoriow
<przemo_> oczy mi mdleja
<BlessJah> jak misiur wroci, ja sie zmywam, niech podąża za wiki archa
<Morfeusz> cześć
<Stirlitz> http://www.pcworld.pl/news/372156/Ubuntu.zamiast.Windows.Dzien.1.nie.bac.sie.Linuksa.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6ax2ol2> (at www.pcworld.pl)
<Stirlitz> do tego wakacje, przybędzie nam zdaje się :>
<Morfeusz> czy jest jakaś wersja instalatora Ubuntu, w której można wybrać co ma być zainstalowane ?
<Wizard> bałwany z pcworlda nawet nie potrafią pisać po polsku, a się biorą za poważne tematy
<Wizard> @ Stirlitz
<Stirlitz> nie ma, ale jest miniiso ~10MB
<Wizard> Morfeusz: niestety nie ma
<Morfeusz> lipa
<bialy663> Morfeusz: nie ma, ale możesz spróbować debiana
<Stirlitz> z miniiso instalujesz co chcesz
<Morfeusz> bialy663, myślę nad fedorą, ale nie wiem jak tam jest z przeskokami do nowych wersji
<Stirlitz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bialy663> ja przeskoczyłem na archa i jestem hapi
<Stirlitz> o troche spuchło juz 20MB
<Wizard> Morfeusz: prawie tak samo słabo, jak w ubuntu
<Wizard> ale imo ubuntu jest bardziej przewidywalne
<Wizard> bialy663: z debianem proszę iść na #debian
<Wizard> z archem na #arch
<Wizard> Stirlitz: AÅ» 20 MB?!
<Morfeusz> bo aktualnie mam windows, ale jakoś tak nie pasuje redaktor o linuksach używający windows
<Stirlitz> no kiedys 8 ważyło
<bialy663> :( już mnie wyganiają
<winter> tej ile pamięci wspiera windows xp 64 bit?
<Wizard> winter: spytaj na #windows
<Wizard> naprawdę, ludzie, wy nie widzicie nazwy kanału i co w /topic jest napisane?
<Wizard> freenode jest pełne kanałów dla archowców, fedor, windziarzy i innych
<Morfeusz> winter, do 8 GB jak się nie mylę
<bialy663> Windows XP Professional x64 Edition obsługuje w chwili obecnej pamięć o wielkości do 128 gigabajtów
<Wizard> tam powiedzą wam lepiej
<bialy663> za wiki
<winter> właśnie szukałem na angielskiej wiki i nie mogłem znaleźć
<Morfeusz> bialy663, dzięki za sprostowanie :)
<Wizard> lol, Stirlitz, te zjeby z pcworlda skarżą się na wubi, którego nikt normalny nie używa :D
<Wizard> i że pod jakimś niszowym win7 nie działa :D
<Wizard> lolololol
<Stirlitz> to podobnie jak tutaj, nikt nie używa a wszyscy pierdolą jakie to ubuntu zue
<Wizard> Stirlitz: złożyłem podanie o opa tu
<Stirlitz> a własnie przeskoczyło już?
<Wizard> co przeskoczyło?
<Stirlitz> jea  21:50:19 up 1001 days, 10:58,  5 users,  load average: 1.14, 0.47, 0.31
<Stirlitz> ubuntu :)
<Wizard> ah
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> gratki
<Morfeusz> Stirlitz, server ?
<Wizard> i load nawet jakiś taki, że coś się tam dzieje
<Stirlitz> on w dupe tam 3 lata dostaje ze chej do 15tej to ma średnio 5 ;)
<Stirlitz> hej*
<Wizard> a co to jest?
<Wizard> www jakieś z javą?
<Stirlitz> uhm www juz nie ma ale java jest
<julek> ja sobie mysle czy by nie zmontowac jakiegos serwerka w piwnicy, zeby prad komuna oplacala;)
<majster> Przepraszam, czy znajdę tutaj kogoś, kto by mi pomógł dopracować skrypt w bashu? Nie znam gramatyki basha za dobrze... Proszę tylko zanim zaczniecie rzucać kamieniami że jestem leniem, odpowiedzcie na pytanie
<julek> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> julek: cześć
<Wizard> majster: to co wczoraj?
<Stirlitz> julek, poskladaj na atomie i nie bedziesz musiał, 19W średnio watomierzem mierzone
<Wizard> Stirlitz: serio?
<majster> Wizard: nie podołałem wczoraj
<Wizard> ja kupiłem arma w tym celu
<Stirlitz> Wizard, serio
<Wizard> ale nie mam jeszcze zasilacza od 3 miesięcy ;P
<julek> Stirlitz: nie zamierzam inwestowac, poskladalbym troche starych gratow
<Stirlitz> nie wiem czy to wielka inwestycja ja sie zmieściłem w 3 stówach ze wszystkim
<Wizard> julek: a nie zrobili ci w piwnicy jakiegoś zaislania 24V?
<Wizard> DaZ: weno się opanuj
<julek> Wizard: sa normalne zarowni itp...;)
<Wizard> mhm, to czad
<julek> bardziej martwi mnie troche wilgoci;)
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> możesz zainwestować w pochłaniacz :D
<julek> Wizard: wlasnie, kiedy wpadniesz na popijawe?;)
<Stirlitz> ehehe "normalne" pamietam jak elektryk zapierdalał na 50metrowa wieże ciśnień co by tę dla samolotów wymienić
<Stirlitz> i zabrał 24V a było... wiadomo
<Stirlitz> a jest co gibac po tych drabinkach
<Stirlitz> ale za drugim razem mial 3
<majster> ponawiam pytanie- pomógłby mi ktoś pomóc z dopracowaniem skryptu (prostego) pisanego w bashu?
<Stirlitz> my dobrze widzimy jeszcze
<julek> majster: na ##kamil ci pomoga
<majster> prostując- jeśli jutro przed egzaminem go nie oddam, facet mnie nie dopuści do niego
<Wizard> huh?!
<Wizard> majster: tak szczerze, to jak byłem na dziennych, to nie lubiłem takich ludzi
<majster> nie daje rady po prostu, to źle gdy prosze o pomoc?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> ale ty nie prosisz o pomoc, tylko o gotowca
<Wizard> mogę ci go napisać za gratis w 10 minut
<Wizard> chcesz?
<majster> mam gotowca zrobionego, by me wczoraj, potrzbuje poprawić pare pierdół ale nie wiem jak
<julek> majster: pokaz ten niedzialajacy skrypt to znajdziemy blad
<majster> Wizard: nie
<majster> Wizard: nie wiem dlaczego się spinasz
<Wizard> nie spinam się
<Wizard> po prostu nie lubię studiów, które kładą nacisk na jakieś gówno i nie ma czasu robić przydatnych rzeczy
<Wizard> mówisz, że będąc studentem informatyki nie masz czasu napisać skryptu na zaliczenie, co jest śmieszne, tragiczne i dobrze rokuje na moje zarobki
<Wizard> :D
<majster> bo nie znam gramatyki, a terminy tak mi na dupie siedzą że nie mogę sobie pozwolić na to
<majster> Wizard: takie studia już są
<Wizard> no, są do bani
<jacekowski> zna ktos niejakiego m1s13k
<winter> jacekowski: tak a co
<winter> jacekowski: jest chyba na freenode i na pircu
<jacekowski> na jakich kanalach wiesz?
<winter> dawno go nie widziałem, nie pamiętaj
<winter> jacekowski: ale jest na bank na jkimś gentoo-wiki-pl na pircu czy jakoś tak
<jacekowski> ktos go na mnie naslal
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, /whois ci nie działa?
<jacekowski> i nie wiem skad
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: dobrze wiesz ze whois na freenode nie dziala
<winter> wylistuj sobie kanały na pircu pewnioe dużo ich nie ma
<Stirlitz> [22:07]  ircname  | m1s13k
<Stirlitz> [22:07]  channels | #jakilinux
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: pokazuje ci tylko kanaly ktore masz wspolne z userem
<winter> 22:08 [freenode] -!-  ircname  : m1s13k
<winter> 22:08 [freenode] -!-  channels : #debian-pl
<winter> jacekowski: no to masz już 2 + możesz privować
<Stirlitz> a! znaczy nie wiem
 * Wizard ziewa
<Wizard> kurczę, 22 i już mi się tak spać chce
<winter> a mi się niestety nie chce
<beesel> 22.18
 * beesel potwierdza ze kobieta to zlo ( przynajmniej moja ) pora zmienic model ... 
<Stirlitz> DaZ był coś wyrwać na archlinux widać
<Stirlitz> czytaliśta? http://www.wykop.pl/artykul/795289/test-darmowego-internetu-od-aero2/
<Nerihsa> mhm
<beesel> czytalem ...
<beesel> intersujace ale do wawy daleko by to brac
<Nerihsa> w sumie to narazie tylko w wawie jest
<beesel> mam STARY modem sony ericsson gc89 w lapku dzieki niemu mam wifi na nim ...
<beesel> w sumie firma tam jest a net ma byc wszedzie ..
<beesel> zreszta szybkosc 30 kilo to na irca starczy :d
<beesel> ale z tego co czytalem tak ze na wykopie to jakis tam urzad ma sie zajac to firma ... za to ze karta jest na kuucje itd itp
<Stirlitz> Strężyńska jest skuteczna raczej
<Misiur> udało się komuś odpalić punkbustera pod wine? Widzę tylko tematy w necie z 2007
<Morfeusz> przy instalacji Ubuntu z minimala można wybrać jakie oprogramowanie może być zainstalowane :)
<winter> drakhan: ping
<Stirlitz> Morfeusz, uhm apt-get install...
<Morfeusz> Stirlitz, wolę mieć wszystko z instalacji systemu wybrane
<Morfeusz> i wtedy wsiadam już na gotowy system
<Stirlitz> to już karwia nie wiem czego chcesz
<Morfeusz> nie było póki co tematu
<Stirlitz> chcesz wybierac wybieraj chcesz gotowe normalne iso
<Morfeusz> już wszystko mam co chciałem
<drakhan> winter,  pong
<beesel> to mi sie podoba pod linuxem dziennie jakis update :D
<beesel> wczoraj 5 dzis 7 :P
<beesel> a winda raz na miesiac 1 czy 2 :P
<jacekowski> wolisz system w ktorym codziennie sie cos psuje
<jacekowski> zamiast raz na miesiac
<beesel> jacekowski: a kto powiedzial ze sie psuje ??
<jacekowski> dobrze wiem ze sie psuje
<winter> drakhan: może chce ci się porzyjechać do kuj-pom na lanparty
<beesel> winter: mi lanparty kojrzy sie tylko z graniem czy dobrze mysle ?
<winter> dobrze myślisz
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, nie psuje się
<winter> beesel: chociaż hakerzy słyszałem organizują lanparty też w innych celach
<winter> przynajmniej kiedyś tak było
<Stirlitz> pod warunkiem używania LTSów
<beesel> ide zobaczyc czy haxow na cs nie ma ... bana dzis zadnego nie dalem :P
<drakhan> winter, jakieś szczegóły
<drakhan> ?
<winter> drakhan: a o jakie pytasz?
<drakhan> dokładnie o co chodzi z tym :f
<winter> lanparety, zjeżdża się lud z kompami, robimy sieć i gramy całą noc
<Misiur> Z tym że w międzyczasie linuxowcy po kolei skanują kompy :D
<winter> i odpalają exploity :-D
<winter> żarty żartami
<drakhan> winter, raczej odpadam (: a jaki termin?
<winter> 23 lipca
<drakhan> Dziewczyna wtedy u mnie będzie
<Stirlitz> oO dziewczynę mają
<drakhan> Stirlitz, nie jestem informatykiem (;
<drakhan> winter, wybierasz się na Woodstock?
<winter> drakhan: raczej nie
 * |B|enedyktXVI rozmarzył się o dziewczynach
 * |B|enedyktXVI *dziewczyneczkach
<Stirlitz> no tak
<Stirlitz> jakos mnie nie dziwi
<drakhan> winter, jedź na woodstock (; napijemy się razem
<winter> drakhan: może jak będę miał z kim
<beesel> winter: ze tak spytam z czystej ciekawosci w co gracie na lanie ?
<termi> beesel: kolejny fan csa :)
<beesel> termi: no a jak :D
<termi> jaki serwer masz?
<winter> beesel: jeszcze nie wiem w co
<winter> idę spać
<winter> o/
<beesel> gra.3s.pl tam gram ... tam mam adma na cs i moda na forum :P\
<termi> nie znam
<termi> pewnie nonstim
<termi> ;)
<beesel> ja ?? czy serwer ?
<termi> serwer
<beesel> to i to se
<beesel> steam i non steam
<termi> łeee to poziom pewnie z dupki
<termi> 3x zabijesz kogos i bedzie wyzywanko cziter!
<termi> :)
<beesel> czasem
<Ciaho> w 1.6 to spora część to serwery ns
<Ciaho> jak tak czasem gram to mało kiedy trafiam na steam
<beesel> Ciaho: prywatne tak te publiczne jak puchatek i inne sa spoko
<termi> ta bo stemowcy graja na swoich i jest malo serwerow oraz wiecej ludzi ma nonsteam niz steam wiec ci co robia serwery zeby zwiekszyc grywalnosc robia to plus to
<beesel> kluczyk do cs mozna kupic za 10 wiec sie dziwie
<termi> no ja tez
<Ciaho> ale może vac zbanować jak sie ciśnie na wh
<termi> ale niestety po co kupowac jak mozna za free grac
<Ciaho> :D
<termi> ilez ludzi tak mysli
<termi> i na dopalaczach jak mowi Ciaho :)
<Wilczek> beesel: O.o gdzie? Najtaniej na alle-gro kupiłem za 28.50
<beesel> zaraz ci znajde
<beesel> chwilka
<termi> po 10 zl to pewnie status VAc Banned :)
<beesel> nie wlasnie nowki chyba za tyle miesiac temu staly
<Ciaho> tf2 na steam jest za free
<beesel> http://allegro.pl/counter-strike-1-6-klucz-steam-cd-key-24-7-i1689869706.html
<Ciaho> dzieciarnia sie tam zleci grać
<Dreadlish> matkaboska
<beesel> Ciaho: do kiedy i na jak dlugo testowka czy normalnie full ?
<Ciaho> normalnie
<Dreadlish> 8zł?
<Dreadlish> ja za 5 kupiłem :D
<beesel> haha
<beesel> kupie 10 i bede sprzedawac jak beda po 20 pln :d
<Ciaho> zrobili free i premium płatne
<termi> nie kupil bym takiego
<beesel> Ciaho: a do kiedy ??
<Ciaho> na wieki
<beesel> oo to jutro sobie pobiore :D \
<Ciaho> http://store.steampowered.com/app/440/
<termi> ja tam wierny csowi jestem
<termi> i pewnie tak jak wy nie trawie css i małpich ruchów :)
<beesel> haha
<Ciaho> :D
<Ciaho> css fajny jest
<Ciaho> nie da sie tak fajnie walić przez metrowe betonowe ściany
<termi> :)
<beesel> e tam pewno wallbanged czy jak to sie pisze tez jest
<beesel> ogladam z nudy star wars epizod 1 :P masakra ...
<Wilczek> telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<termi> Wilczek: w holandi siedzisz?
<beesel> Wilczek: a login i haslo ?
<termi> :)
<Wilczek> beesel, bez
<Wilczek> termi: nieee... a co?
<beesel> zieff
<termi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g988n9zEltQ&feature=related
<termi> dla fanow csa :)
<beesel> ehh ... dal bym dole dupy ale Stirlitz by mnie sKOPAŁ
<Wilczek> O.o
<fi9o> termi: http://youtu.be/YbxRp6Dg_VQ to tez dobre, dot. CS'a
<beesel> oo nowy fredy
<Misiur> http://webhosting.pl/Darmowy.Internet.bezprzewodowy.w.Polsce.Juz.tak.ale.czemu.na.takich.warunkach
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3sl94bl> (at webhosting.pl)
<termi> fi9o: fajny ten htc ;)
<Wilczek> termi: Jaki HTC?
<termi> ten co w reklamie byl przed filmikiem co dal fi9o :)
<jacekowski> Misiur: to szybko padnie
<jacekowski> Misiur: ludzie sie rzuca
<jacekowski> Misiur: a oni tylko 20% sieci maja na to przeznaczac
<jacekowski> Misiur: wiec bedzie coraz wolniej
<Misiur> jacekowski: więc teraz działają prospołecznie, dając dostęp tylko "elicie"? :D
<m477> jacekowski: odnosnie tego co rano napisalem to mialem racje?
<Misiur> Noobowskie pytanie nr 9001: Czy da się edytować plik (xml w tym wypadku) nie otwierając go? Chcę dodać swoje miasto w gweather, ale plik jest tak wielki że zawiesza mi nano/gedit/netbeans
<jacekowski> m477: nie wiem co pisales
<jacekowski> Misiur: nie, dzialaja bo UKE im kazalo
<jacekowski> Misiur: ze 20% sieci maja dawac za darmo
<Misiur> jacekowski: w zamian za wyłączność na tych pasmach
<jacekowski> Misiur: jak sie ludzie rzuca na to to bedziesz mial 20% pojemnosci sieci zajmowane przez kupe ludzi
<Misiur> ale te 20% starają się ukryć jak się da (pewnie nawet nie rezerwują, tylko dynamicznie przydzielają)
<jacekowski> ale to nie o to chodzi
<jacekowski> chodzi o to ze to 20% sie zapcha
<jacekowski> i nie bedzie 256kbit internetu za darmo
<jacekowski> tylko bedzie 25.6kbit internet za darmo
<jacekowski> ide spac
<m477> jacekowski: pytalem sie czy ten schemat realizuje interface midi http://edrum.info/schematics.html
<jacekowski> m477: tak jakby
<jacekowski> m477: specyfikacja midi wymaga optycznej izolacji interfejsu
<m477> jest to wmiare do zlozenia dla kogos kto nie ma duzego dos. w lutowaniu?
<m477> w jakim sensie 'optycznej izolacji'
<m477> na stronce oni to na plytce pcb robia
<jacekowski> m477: no optyczna izolacja
<jacekowski> separacja galwaniczna
<jacekowski> no ale to nie ma nic do rzeczy czy na plytce czy nie
<jacekowski> to bedzie dzialalo, ale jest niezgodne ze specyfikacja
<m477> co jest nie zgodne?
<jacekowski> to urzadzenie
<jacekowski> bo laczy masy przez interfejs
<m477> nie rozumiem, specyfikacja czego
<jacekowski> MIDI
<m477> i?
<jacekowski> no i laczy masy
<jacekowski> przy urzadzeniach audio to jest zle
<jacekowski> bo powoduje ze sie petle masy robia
<qermit> Misiur: to ja wolę już freem
<m477> nie moj poziom, czyli uklad na stronie jest zly?
<jacekowski> m477: bedzie, dzialal
<m477> ale jest nie zgodny z jakims tam standardem?
<m477> zgrubsza
<jacekowski> tak
<beesel>  /away sen
<Misiur> http://android.com.pl/news/rozne/2605.html
<m477> jakby nie dzialal to by chyba nie dawali go na strone i tak :P
<beesel> branoc
<jacekowski> m477: czy masz cos do zaprogramowania tego procesora tam?
<jacekowski> i plytke zrobic
<m477> mowisz o jakims adapterze?
<m477> no plytki nie mam pojecia w ogole jak sie robi
<m477> bym robil przestrzennie czy jak to sie mowie
<jacekowski> w pajaku
<jacekowski> bez szans
<m477> ta
<m477> czemu
<jacekowski> za duze to
<jacekowski> nozki sie potem urywaja
<m477> rly pogybie sie?
<m477> pogubie*
<m477> hm
<jacekowski> nie, pajaki takie duze maja tendencje do nie dzialania
<m477> aha
<m477> a ten mikrokontroler to ja bym go musial jeszcze z kompa zaprogramowac?
<jacekowski> tak
<m477> bo on jakis interface ma po to ten led
<m477> http://edrum.info/firmware.html
<m477>  ale to faktycznie chyba trzeba cos wgrac :<
<jacekowski> no mowie
<m477> czyli musze kupic gotowy interface raczej? ;/
<jacekowski> ty nie chcesz interfejsu
<jacekowski> ty chcesz kontroler midi
<jacekowski> tak sie to prawidlowo nazywa
<m477> nie znalazlem czegos takiego do kupienia
<m477> jak 'kontroler' tylko interface
<m477> przynajkmniej to co jest na allegro to jakies kosmiczne ceny ksoztuje http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search?sg=0&string=kontroler+midi
<jacekowski> interfejs laczy komputer z urzadzeniem midi
<jacekowski> kontroler generuje nutki
<jacekowski> m477: watpie ze ktos robi gotowe kontrolery ktore z jednej strony maja midi a z drugiej polaczenie do perkusji
<jacekowski> m477: raczej sprzedaja gotowe urzadzenia
<m477> noi tak
<jacekowski> m477: jedyne co masz to co pokazales tego edrum
<m477> ale bym przerobil piezo -midi wejscie
<m477> i potem to do kompa
<m477> zeby dziwek puuszczac
<m477> bedzie zle?
<jacekowski> skad masz w ogole perkusje z czyms takim?
<m477> nie mam
<m477> w ogole tuj est jeszcze schemat na output z piezo http://edrum.info/schematics.html
<m477> na dole
<jacekowski> to co robisz?
<jacekowski> masz perkusje
<jacekowski> z piezo
<jacekowski> czy nie masz
<m477> nie mam, chce zrobic
<m477> pad z piezo prosto zrobic
<m477> http://edrum.info/pads.html
<m477> jedynie twin mam :P
<m477> akurta
<m477> akurat*
<jacekowski> aha, no to sobie zrob to
<jacekowski> znajdz kogos kto ci plytke zrobi
<jacekowski> to jest prosta jednowarstwowa plytka
<m477> jacekowski: a ni lepiej ten interface kupic, czy to w oogle nie spelni roli?
<jacekowski> a jaki to chcesz kupic
<m477> np http://allegro.pl/interface-midi-usb-miditech-midiface-2x2-warszawa-i1672748936.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3btecyr> (at allegro.pl)
<m477> najtanszy
<jacekowski> ale to jest interfejs
<jacekowski> zeby komputer podlaczyc do kontrolera
<jacekowski> i nutki nagrywac
<jacekowski> w komputerze z urzadzenia ktore ma midi
<m477> no to juz nie wiem
<jacekowski> potrzebujesz to i tego eDrum
<m477> czyli jedyna opcja to jest z tym mikrokontrolerem?
<m477> z eDrum
<jacekowski> i jakis soft na komputrze ktory bedzie syntetyzowal
<jacekowski> albo syntetyzator zewnetrzny
<m477> soft jest do porbania tam oile otym samym mowimy
<jacekowski> nie mowimy o tym samym
<jacekowski> co ty potrzebujesz to
<jacekowski> perkusja -> piezo -> edrum -> interfejs -> komputer -> soft na komputerze ktory zsyntetyzuje to co tam dostajesz po tym midi
<m477> co masz namysli przez edrum?
<jacekowski> to urzadzenie
<jacekowski>  http://edrum.info/
<m477> i na co mi one, jak sygnal idzie z piezo
<m477> i midi przerabia to na sygnal dzwiekowy?
<jacekowski> a gdzie sygnal z piezo podlaczysz
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> ja pierdole
<jacekowski> masz piezo
<jacekowski> ktore ci daje sygnal ze przywaliles w nie i jak mocno
<jacekowski> w uproszczeniu
<m477> no wiem
<jacekowski> eDrum to przerabia na nutki midi
<m477> ok wiec jaka role pelni interface, tylko zeby to do pc moc podlaczyc?
<LeonZ> Witam Wszystkich!
<jacekowski> m477: tak
<Dreadlish> LeonZ: coś taki narwany :D
<Dreadlish> tak myślałem czy zaraz napiszes
<m477> a ten sygnal midi moge dac juz na glosnik ? czy to musi jakis soft jeszcze 'obrobic' ?
<Dreadlish> Dzisiaj Jesteśmy na Siłownia!
<jacekowski> m477: midi to sa nutki
<Wilczek> LeonZ: w USA mieszkasz?
<jacekowski> m477: cyfrowe
<m477> czyli musze to sobie na kompie zinterpretowac
<m477> dopiero jak chce?
<jacekowski> m477: zsyntetyzowac
<jacekowski> tak
<m477> mm
<Dreadlish> silesiamultimedia - ślunsk
<LeonZ> Wilczek: Jeszcze jakieś pytania?
<jacekowski> jedyne co ci midi daje to tabulatury
<m477> widze duzo zabawy
<jacekowski> przeslane z czasami itd.
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> nie tabulatury
<jacekowski> z pieciolinia to
<jacekowski> ogolnie to dziala tak
<jacekowski> ty walisz w tego piezo
<jacekowski> to idzie do eDruma na tam jego stopien wejsciowy
<jacekowski> potem to tego mikroprocesora
<jacekowski> mikroprocesor interpretuje sile tego
<Wilczek> LeonZ: Nie, ale tutaj jest 0:38 i ludzie raczej nie mają już tyle zapału :)
<jacekowski> i patrzy ze tam masz podlaczony talerz albo cos takiego
<m477> to jeszcze sobie musze sample dzwiekow skads pobrac
<m477> o roznej mocy
<jacekowski> teraz edrum wie ze to jest talerz
<jacekowski> zaprogramowane ma tez ze talerz to jest np. nutka A kanal 10
<LeonZ> Wilczek: Ja też nie mam.
<m477> czaje
<jacekowski> i wie ze przywaliles jakos na polowe pary
<jacekowski> wiec wysyla, po midi, daj no mi tu nutke A z kanalu 10 na polowe gwizdka
<jacekowski> teraz syntetyzator ( badz komputer ) to czyta
<m477> czy ta sentyzacja na kompie bedzie w czasie rzeczywistym?
<jacekowski> i patrzy po swoich soundbankach
<jacekowski> i albo wypluwa jakis dzwiek albo nie
<m477> bo to przez usb bedziesz szlo jak mniemam
<jacekowski> m477: PC ci da jakies 100ms opoznienia
<m477> to sporo
<jacekowski> moze troche mniej
<jacekowski> ale na cuda nie licz
<m477> wczesniej pewnie tez beda straty jakies
<jacekowski> m477: masz karte dzwiekowa w komputerze?
<m477> jakas chujowa chyba a co
<jacekowski> masz tam taki port do joysticka?
<m477> mam jeszcze pod usb zew.
<m477> joysticka w karcie dzwiekowej ?
<qermit> tak
<jacekowski> m477: tak
 * m477 confused
<qermit> m477: za młody jesteś żeby to pamiętać
<jacekowski> m477: to jest port midi/joysticka
<Wilczek> Lol
<qermit> m477: ile ty masz lat - 12?
<m477> qermit: lolz
<Dreadlish> he
<Dreadlish> teraz i tak wszystko po usbie leci
<jacekowski> m477: jakbys mial taki port to interfejs do midi z tego portu to sa tylko dwa optoizolatory i kilka opornikow
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: usb jest do dupy
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: ma opoznienia znacznie wieksze
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: i na dodatek losowe
<m477> w laptopach takich bajerkow nie ma
<jacekowski> m477: kiedys byly
<m477> jacekowski: da sie cos takiego zew. kupic?
<m477> tylko ofc zeby nie szlo przez usb :<
<qermit> m477: na karte pci-e pewnie mozna
<jacekowski> m477: pcmcia pewnie mozna jakies
<jacekowski> m477: albo pccard albo cokolwiek tam masz
<jacekowski> m477: ale to tez kosztuje
<jacekowski> m477: i dojdziesz do ceny normalnego syntetyzatora
<m477> mam taki slot dziwny
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: nie moja wina
<m477> a systezator mowiles ze 1k pln ksoztuje
<jacekowski> m477: a karta dzwiekowa ktora ma wbudowana synteze midi sprzetowa nie jest tania
<jacekowski> m477: bo programowo robisz opoznienia dodatkowo
<m477> no domyslam sie
<m477> to niezle
 * m477 sad
<jacekowski> ja mialem karte ktora miala tylko synteze FM dawno tamu
<m477> to chyba nie to http://allegro.pl/karta-muzyczna-dzwiekowa-soundblaster-midi-usb-i1653288014.html ?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6a8cx7m> (at allegro.pl)
<jacekowski> m477: emm, to obok sound blastera nie stalo
<m477> no to oczywiste ;d
<jacekowski> sound blastery live na emu10k1 mialy polsprzetowa synteze
<m477> a sama karta dzwiekowa jako przetwornik nie spelni roli?
<qermit> predzej cos takiego http://allegro.pl/ak103a-zewnetrzna-karta-dzwiekowa-5-1-7-1-spdi-usb-i1668957206.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/67qzs39> (at allegro.pl)
<m477> ale samo to ze na usb dziala, juz ja dyskfalifikuje chyba
<jacekowski> m477: zadna nowa karta nie ma syntezy midi
<m477> a stara? :P
<jacekowski> m477: starsze maja
<Dreadlish> kup se jakiegoś starego soundblastera i już
<jacekowski> chocby te sound blastery na emu10k1
<jacekowski> ale one nigdy nie byly do powaznego midi
<jacekowski> i nie maja duzo pamieci na sound fonty
<m477> nie ma czegos takieog na allegro jak emu10k1
<jacekowski> bodajze 6M na karcie
<jacekowski> m477: live!
<jacekowski> http://allegro.pl/creative-sound-blaster-live-5-1-digital-sb0220-gw-i1683627013.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6ad9a89> (at allegro.pl)
<m477> no to mp3 96kbps wystarczy az nad to ;p
<jacekowski> Synteza wave-table - 64-kanałowa sprzętowa i 1024-kanałowa PCI.
<m477> no tylko ze w laptopa tego nie wsadze :D
<jacekowski> 48 kanałów MIDI ze 128 instrumentami zgodnymi ze standardami GM i GS, z 10 zestawami instrumentów perkusyjnych.
<jacekowski> i to jest karta dzwiekowa
<m477> musialbym kompa dodatkowo pod to zlocyc :D
<qermit> to złóż
<qermit> za 100zł
<m477> zlozyc*
<jacekowski> potem sie zrobily te wszystkie gowna
<jacekowski> ac97
<jacekowski> czy inne hdaudio
<qermit> jacekowski: bo nikt tego nie uzywal
<jacekowski> hdaudio jest zartem jak to postawisz obok 15 letniego emu10k
<jacekowski> emu10k1
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> hdaudio przy wszystkim jest żartem
<m477> ?
<m477> tzn
<Dreadlish> tzn. jakość kwadrata
<Dreadlish> czyli po polsku - jej brak
<Dreadlish> suchy dźwięk jak kij
<Dreadlish> jedyne co ma dobre to s/pdifa
<jacekowski> m477: emu10k1 ktory teraz ma juz 15 lat, jest obecnie jednym z najlepszych procesorow dzwiekowych
<jacekowski> wbudowany DSP
<jacekowski> sprzetowe miksowanie ( tego teraz nie ma zadna karta, a wtedy niewiele )
<jacekowski> i sprzetowa synteza midi
<m477> nie znam sie na tym az tak
<jacekowski> i karty na emu10k nie kosztowaly znacznie wiecej niz inne alternatywy
<Dreadlish> sblive za 20zł jest lepsze niż hdaudio
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: ja za mojego sblive dalem 200pln kilka lat temu
<m477> ale do dobrej karty trzeba miec jeszcze dobre glosniki
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: ja mam jakiegoś tylko nie potrafiłem go zmusić do działania
<Dreadlish> jutro spróbuje ponownie ;d
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-29
<jacekowski> ide spac
<m477> jacekowski: to na moim miejscu jakie bylo by najlepsze rozwiazanie z ta perkusja
<Misiur> ghoul@ghoul:/etc/php5$ sudo php --fpm -b unix:/tmp/php.socket
<Misiur> Po takim czymś dostaje tylko helpa :c tak samo jak IP wpisze
<m477> winter: o/
<m477> winter: o/
<m477> winter: o/
<m477> ide biegac
<lisu> powitać
<PoKrAk> jo
<m477> o/
<m477> 1st
<gjm> Bry
<Wizard> cześć
<Matan[M]> bry
<wd40> ktos wie jak w c++ umiescic znak \ w linni tekstu?
<Matan[M]> wd40: \\
<wd40> Matan[M]: dzieki, dziala
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> wd40: początki?
<wd40> Wizard: nie, niegdy po prostu nie uzywalem takiego znaku wiec sie zamotalem :P
<Wizard> :D
<Killos> witam
 * dKc naprawil Slacka:)
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wisien> cze
<Wizard> cześć Wisien
<Wisien> czy ubuntu jako takie jest dystrybucja bezpieczna?
<gjm> Wisien: zależy co rozumiesz jako 'bezpiezne"
<gjm> bezpieczne*
<Wisien> no nie wiem, bez luk w bezpieczenstwie
<gjm> nic nie ma luk
<Wisien> uhm
<gjm> i w jakim bezpieczeństwie? dlaczego ubuntu ma być bezpieczniejsze od innych dysrybucji?
<Wisien> a jak wyglada ubuntu pod tym katem w porownaniu z np slackware albo fedora
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Wisien> nie powiedzialem tego ze bezpieczniejsze
<Dreadlish> ubuntu jest mało bezpieczne
<gjm> jebnę
<Wizard> ale co to za pytanie?
<Dreadlish> gjm: siema dziubasku :D
<Wizard> Dreadlish: a niby dlaczego?
<gjm> Dreadlish: siema siema ;)
<Wisien> Dreadlish:jaki linux jest bezpieczny
<Dreadlish> Wizard: standardowo sudo + słabe hasło = ehm....
<Wizard> Wisien: odpowiednio skonfigurowany
<Wisien> kumam
<gjm> Wisien: odłączony od internetu i prądu
<Wisien> kumam
<Dreadlish> gjm++;
<Wizard> powinniście zarobić po kulce w łeb :/
<Dreadlish> albo najbezpieczniejszy jest za natem :D
<Wizard> gość przyszedł, pyta konkretnie, a wy mu kit wciskacie
<Wizard> Wisien: o jaki rodzaj bezpieczeństwa ci chodzi?
<Wisien> Wizard:sieciowego - internet i sieci
<Dreadlish> no to za natem
<Wizard> hmm, no to ubuntu jest dość bezpieczne, standardowo niewiele rzeczy słucha
<gjm> Wisien: ale co to grsecurity albo pax to już pewnie nie kumasz?
<Wisien> np czy standardowy firewall jest wystarczajacy dla zwyklego usera
<Dreadlish> ta
<gjm> aa, bezpieczeństwo usług sieciowych
<Wizard> w ubuntu nie jest włączone iptables domyślnie
<Dreadlish> no właśnie
<Wizard> nie ma takiej potrzeby, gdyż, jak powiedziałem, nie ma prawie nic słuchającego
<Dreadlish> ale jak nie jesteś wpięty prosto w sieć na dmzcie to nie musisz sie martwić
<Wizard> samba może i cups
<Wisien> oki, nie pytam juz
<Wisien> sam poszperam
<Dreadlish> Wisien: masz jakiś router?
<gjm> Wisien: od tego na twoim miejscu bym zaczął
<Wizard> :)
<Wisien> nie, mam neostrade, sieci bezprzewodowe w okolicy
<Dreadlish> Wisien: a masz jakiś router do niej?
<Wisien> nie
<gjm> lajfkoks
<Dreadlish> masz lajfshita?
<gjm> ;>
<Wizard> Wisien: luk a la windows jest niewiele i szybko je poprawiają stosunkowo
<gjm> Wisien: livebox'a masz?
<Dreadlish> czy jakiś dziwny modem podłączany pod usb
<Wisien> Wizard:sa jakies strony o bezpieczenstwie ubuntu?
<Wisien> zwykly livebox mam
<Dreadlish> no
<gjm> są, google
<Dreadlish> to jest router.
<gjm> omamo. Wisien, a czemu linux?
<Dreadlish> a więc jesteś m/w bezpieczny przed atakami z zewnątrz
<Dreadlish> dopóki sobie portów nie odblokujesz
<Wisien> ok
<Wizard> Wisien: to bym się nie przejmował firewallami, jak masz halflivebox
<Wisien> hmm
<Wizard> a stron o bezpieczeństwie jest mnóstwo
<Wizard> i takich ogólnych i takich szczególnych
<Wizard> tylko się nie rozpędzaj z czytaniem, bo grsecurity albo snort ci nie będą potrzebne na bank :D
<gjm> Wisien: livebox dba o twoje bezpieczeństwo tym że co jakiś cza rozłącza ci internet nie pozwalając hakjerowi przejąć WŁADZY! (znalezione w sieci)
<Wizard> rotflmao
<gjm> wiem
<Dreadlish> kurdemać
<Dreadlish> durny firefox sobie strone zcachował
<Wisien> oki
<Wisien> dzieki
<Wisien> narazie
<gjm> nekst lejm łiwałt brejn
<Dreadlish> kurda
<Dreadlish> gdzie ten skrzyp to wpieprzył?
<Wizard> :)
<Dreadlish> ahh
<Dreadlish> wpieprzył na jakąś zewnętrzną gz dla niego...
<Dreadlish> dobrze że wordpress trzyma do niej hasło w plaintexcie
<Dreadlish> to go przeniose :)
 * gjm Słucha: F.O.O.L - We're Not French (The Noisy Freaks Remix)
<Wizard> Dreadlish: a co robicie?
<Wizard> słit blogaska?
<Dreadlish> Wizard: nie - on robi
<Dreadlish> hasła nie pamiętał do mysqla to zamiast powiedzieć to postawił na zewnętrznym
<Dreadlish> i niepotrzebnie ruch robi
<Dreadlish> i mu na siłe zmieniałem
<Psotnick> czego używacie do PDFów?
<termi> adobe acrobat rajder
<lisu> Psotnick: evince/sumatra
<Psotnick> evince nie jest przypadkiem w GTK3?
<lisu> nie
<Psotnick> to już patrzę ;D
<Wizard> evince
<Wizard> mati@turbina ~> ldd (which evince) | grep -i gtk libgtk-3.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgtk-3.so.0 (0xb708b000)
<Psotnick> gtk3 :(
<Wizard> przynajmniej u mnie, ale ja mam gnome3, nie wiem jak na tym śmiesznym unity :>
<Psotnick> a ja nie mam Ubuntu ;)
<Wizard> to czego tu pytasz?
<Wizard> najnowsze evince *jest* z gtk3
<Psotnick> tu pytam bo jest dużo osób, a co za tym idzie największa szansa na odpowiedć
<Psotnick> odpowiedź*
<Wizard> Psotnick: marnujesz mój czas, skąd mogę wiedzieć jak jest na psotnickbsd?
<Wizard> spytaj na #psotnickbsd
<Psotnick> mam Archa, a nie psotnickbsd ;D
<Wizard> ehh
<Wizard> plaga z tymi parchowcami :/
<Psotnick> ubunautów jest więcej
<gjm> Wizard: ej ej ej
<Wizard> i ja się postaram, żeby byli sami
<Wizard> gjm: co ej ej?
<Wizard> posklejaliście sobie distro klocków, to idźcie się nim bawić gdzie indziej
<Psotnick> coś taki niemiły ;(
<Wizard> hmm, nie wiem w sumie :)
<Wizard> nie chciałem
<gjm> Wizard: o co ci chodzi?
<Wizard> gjm: chodzi mi o to, że to jest oficjalny kanał wsparcia dla ubuntu
<gjm> a nieoficjalnie możesz czasem komu innemu pomóc
<Psotnick> gjm++;
<Wizard> nieoficjalnie tak, ale to jest ewidentnie pytanie o konkret, o którym nie mogę nic wiedzieć, bo nie mam archa i nie chcę go mieć
<Psotnick> to czego używasz do pdfów to konkret?
<Wizard> nie, wersja gtk z którą to jest skompilowane to konkret
<Psotnick> wybacz, ale możesz to wiedzieć nawet nie mając linuksa
<Psotnick> jeśli w Ubuntu jest 3.0 to najprawdopodobniej będzie 3.0 w innych dystrybucjach
<Wizard> hmm, niekoniecznie :)
<Psotnick> hmm, ale bardzo prawdopodobne ;)
<Wizard> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/evince
<Wizard> akurat w ubuntu jest skompilowane z gtk2
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> ciach
<m477> winter: o/
<Psotnick> oj tam ;D
<Psotnick> btw. wychodzi na to, że sam nie używasz ubuntu
<Wizard> jak to nie?
<Wizard> 11:45  Wizard przynajmniej u mnie, ale ja mam gnome3, nie wiem jak na tym śmiesznym unity :>
<gjm> musisz mieć ubuntu żeby mieć gnome3?
<Wizard> nie
<Psotnick> nie, ale ma evince z gtk3
<Wizard> ej dobra, starczy
<Psotnick> a skoro w ubu jest z gtk2 to nie ma ubu, albo sam kompilował
<Wizard> mati@turbina ~> dpkg -l | grep evince
<Wizard> ii  evince                                3.0.2-0ubuntu4~natty1
<Wizard> magic ;)
<Wizard> kompilacja jest dla programistów
<gjm> Wizard: ech :/
<Stirlitz> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/unity-impression-theme-for-ubuntu-11-04/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28Omg%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6z77yo2> (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<Wizard> gjm: nie pogadasz, nie?
<Stirlitz> huh ale linek ;)
<Wizard> Stirlitz: że tak spytam, czym się różni od ambience? :D
<Wizard> bo na pierwszy rzut oka taki sam "spaw na ścianie"
<Stirlitz> nie no troche się różni ale i tak jest za czarne
<Stirlitz> ale tapeta ładna :)
<Stirlitz> http://www.flickr.com/photos/j_baer/5878699643/sizes/o/in/set-72157626876721845/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/64lb5zx> (at www.flickr.com)
<Wizard> ten motyw z gnoma3 mi się podoba
<Wizard> szczególnie te takie wgłębione paski narzędziowe są eleganckie
<Wizard> Stirlitz: http://wstaw.org/w/z3o/linki/ o
<Skrzyp> E, ludzie
<gjm> E, co?
<Skrzyp> Co to ma być, że GNOME i Unity odmówiły współpracy?
<Skrzyp> Po prostu wyświetlają tapetkę i Nautilusa renderującego pulpit
<gjm> standard?
<Skrzyp> :P
<gjm> odpal failsafe
<Skrzyp> Ale initramfs czy GNOME?
<gjm> gnome?
<Skrzyp> no zobaczmy...
<Skrzyp> Dupa
<Skrzyp> ni mo...
<Skrzyp> Ściągnę Openboxa
<gjm> Skrzyp++;
<Admc`> jest tu ktoś z PClinuxOS albo kiedyś miał?
<Wizard> :|
<Wizard> kolejny?
<Wizard> nie, nie miał i nie będzie miał
<Wizard> jestem niemal pewien, że znajdziesz ludzi z tym czymś na #pcol
<Admc`> z tym że tam jest 9 osób
<Admc`> i pewnie wszyscy AFK
<Admc`> jak zwykle
<Morfeusz> Wizard, widzę, że tępisz off topic
<Admc`> bez offtopicu była by cisza
<Admc`> bo tu nikt ubuntu nie ma
<Morfeusz> większść nie ma
<Morfeusz> ktoś się znajdzie kto ma
<Wilczek> Ja!
<Wilczek> :D
<Admc`> gdzie nautilus przechowuje pliki konfiguracyjne?
<Admc`> co ~/.nautilus i ~/.config/nautilus są puste
<Vorbis_> w gconfie
<Wizard> Morfeusz: kiedyś trzeba zacząć
<Vorbis_> są ustawienia
<Wizard> a nowszy nautilus w dconfie
<Wizard> ale nie wiem kiedy się przestawili :)
<foreste> czesc
<Morfeusz> foreste, cześć
<Wizard> cześć foreste
<BlessJah> centos ma do dupy dokumentacje
<BlessJah> żółtki miękną
<BlessJah> jest ok?
<Skrzyp> a po kiego ci centoś?
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: a czemu nie?
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: linuks dla szkół, stabilny, w miarę bezobsługowy, niezaciężki i nie debian?
<gjm> ale na .deb?
<Skrzyp> dla szkół?
<BlessJah> na czymkolwiek
<gjm> Edubuntu?
<Skrzyp> a difoltowo co ma?
<BlessJah> ma mieć w miarę dużo w miarę aktualnych pakietów
<Skrzyp> arch?
<BlessJah> gjm: *buntu za ciężkie
<Skrzyp> gentoo? :P
<gjm> Skrzyp: taaa
<BlessJah> gentoo
<BlessJah> tak, gentoo!
<BlessJah> 3 dni stawianie jednego kompa
<Skrzyp> on to ma zawsze aktualne
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: arch zbyt bleeding edge i zbyt KISS
<BlessJah> niestety
<Skrzyp> nie możesz zrobić jakiegoś kickstarta i distcc ? :P
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> gentoo odpada
<gjm> "Drogie dzieci, w tym roku będziemy zajmowali się stawianiem systemu"
<BlessJah> archa, z bólem serca, ale też odrzucam
<Skrzyp> a może jakieś rpmgówno?
<Skrzyp> może PLD, tak po ojczystemu
<BlessJah> to znaczy?
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: musi miec dobre wsparcie
<BlessJah> rhel, ubuntu, debian, coś w miarę dużego, nie jakieś małe lokalne distro, tworzone przez grupę zapaleńców w garażu
<Skrzyp> to weż rhela
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: drogie
<Skrzyp> albo mandrivę (tylko nie mageię)
<BlessJah> za rhela się płaci
<Skrzyp> opensuseł?
<gjm> LFS
<BlessJah> opensuse nie jest przypadkiem ciekzkie?
<Skrzyp> ciężkie to ty masz kodowanie teraz
<Skrzyp> no, jest grubawe
<Skrzyp> ma 4gb base
<BlessJah> ano wlasnie
<gjm> LFS!
<BlessJah> centos livecd na starcie zjadł 300 mega z ramu
<Skrzyp> weź debiana debootstapa + kickstartem na wszystkich
<Skrzyp> i do tego xfce
<Skrzyp> ew, gnome
<BlessJah> ubuntu rok czy dwa lata temu nie chcialo sie z 512 odpalic
<Skrzyp> na jednym wyklikaj wszystkie rzeczy i przekopiuj hołmy
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: nie debian, z debianem mam złe skojarzenia, poza tym ciezkawy, poza tym stable za stary a testing nie jest do tego
<BlessJah> jakby CUT zrobili
<BlessJah> Ciagle Uzywany Testing
<Skrzyp> a potem jakiś mykpyk żeby się wszystkie ustawienia neosiów resetwoały
<Skrzyp> był taki skrypt
<Skrzyp> żeby home.tar przy bootowaniu rozpakowywać
<Skrzyp> czy coś
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: tak czy siak coś w ten deseń będzie robione
<Skrzyp> czyli centoś?
<BlessJah> to nie jest tak ze ja sobie w pracowni stawiam linuksa, tylko robie linuksa dla szkół
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: no centosia już mam, zastanawiam sie czy jest jeszcze cos wartego sprawdzenia
<Skrzyp> coś lżejszego
<Skrzyp> czemu nie może być kissem?
<BlessJah> bo ma być idiotoodporne
<Skrzyp> ty jesteś nauczycielem informy w szkole, czy na zlecenie?
<Skrzyp> ale jest ska
<BlessJah> powiedzmy że na zlecenie
<Skrzyp> skala
<Skrzyp> < niediotoodporne-lekkie > --------- < idiotoodporne-ciężkie>
<Skrzyp> trzeba coś po środku wykminić
<BlessJah> bardziej w strone lekkości, ponieważ zabezpieczeniem ja sie zajme
<Skrzyp> fedora?
<BlessJah> lekka?
<BlessJah> stabilna?
<Skrzyp> a nie?
<BlessJah> nie wiem, pytam
<BlessJah> mam skromne doswiadczenie, nie zmieniam distr jak rekawiczek
<Skrzyp> można nawet bootstrapa robić
 * Skrzyp jest straszny distroobieżyświat
<Skrzyp> w ostatnim tygodniu miałem kilkanaście przeróżniackich
<Skrzyp> i tak zawsze ląduje na arczu/debiania/ubuntu
<BlessJah> do odrzucenia gentoo i slacka wystarczy mi opis i założenia, archa z racji kilkuletniego z nim doswiadczenia (wiem ze sie nie nadaje dla nauczyciela informatyki bez doswiadczenia z linuksem)
<BlessJah> do odrzucenia ubuntu sklania mnie to, ze juz przed porzuceniem na rzecz archa bylo ciezkie
<Skrzyp> a to ty to robisz KOMUŚ?
<BlessJah> tak
<Skrzyp> myslałem, że ty bedziesz tym majdrował
<BlessJah> nie
<Skrzyp> to weż fetorę
<BlessJah> ja to zrobie, zrobie skrypty, set programow i zremasteruje CD
<Skrzyp> oblookaj
<BlessJah> i puszczam w swiat
<BlessJah> oblookam
<Skrzyp> a nie instalujesz na wszystkich kompach?
<BlessJah> nie
<Skrzyp> e, to ma być jako livecd...
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: powiem tak, nie zamierzam wogole na desktopach instalowac
<Skrzyp> stałe
<BlessJah> nie, installCD
<BlessJah> ale na serwerze
<Skrzyp> aha
<BlessJah> i potem ma sie replikowac po PXE/NFS
<Skrzyp> no to git
<Wilczek> `g git
<BlessJah> czyli rozwiazanie posrednie
<Przekliniak> Wilczek: Git - Fast Version Control System: <http://git-scm.com/>
<Skrzyp> i wszystko automatycznie? :P
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: to jest rozwiazanie posrednie, miedzy tradycyjna instalacja na dysku
<Skrzyp> ale bedzie gościu musiał pare razy enter nacisnąć
<BlessJah> gdzie jest duzo roboty
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: nie
<BlessJah> miedzy tradycyjna, a terminalami bezdyskowymi
<BlessJah> gdzie jest drogi serwer
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: serwujesz info po kawałku
<Skrzyp> teraz dopiero mówisz, że one są bezdyskowe
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: zeby budowac napiecie i podsycac ciekawosc
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> mówię że PXE/NFS jest pośrednie
<BlessJah> miedzy tradycyjnym desktope a stacja bezdyskową
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: obliczenia są wykonywane na desktopie, ale pliki są na serwerze po NFS
<Skrzyp> O, FreeBSD postaw :P
<BlessJah> myslalem nad tym
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: no wiem, wiem
<BlessJah> ale po pierwsze, to bedzie trudne do przelkniecia dla nauczyciela
<BlessJah> po drugie, freebsd nie jest az tak bezobslugowe jak sie wydaje
<Skrzyp> a nauczyciel naprawde taki debil?
<Skrzyp> chlop co poza setup.exe świata nie widzi?
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: nie robie to dla konkretnej osoby ale dla ogółu
<Skrzyp> a..
<lisu> windowsowy informatyk x) LOL
<Skrzyp> lisu: my mamy takich
<Skrzyp> szpanują jak nie wiem co
<BlessJah> nie chce mi sie tłumaczyć całej zawiłosci, ale przyjmij zalozenie ze chce zrobic dla edubuntu konkurencje i mam paru ludzi do pomocy
<lisu> Skrzyp: ja też ten temat znam
<Skrzyp> a hasło do admina złamać przez Tryb Awaryjny
<Dreadlish> informatyk - obraźliwe określenie człowieka zajmującego się czgokolwiek związanego z komputerem
<Dreadlish> s/czegokolwiek/czymkolwiek/
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: no teraz mówisz, że to ma być takie superkomercyjne
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: niekomercyjne
<Skrzyp> a ja myślałem, że ty to chcesz gdzieś wdrożyć
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: no znaczy na dużą skalę
<lisu> BlessJah: to dołącz do edubuntyfds
<Skrzyp> to weż oblookaj Fedora Spins
<Skrzyp> nawet co jakiś SIG pomoże
<lisu> ok, ja spadam o/
<gjm> łapcie go!
<gjm> ech
<gjm> spadł
<gjm> [*]
 * PoKrAk robi porządki bio jutro ostatni dzień w starej pracy
<Skrzyp> http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/screenshots/nix/#/ds4nja
<spass> PoKrAk: weź zbuka gdzieś ukryj :P
<gjm> ooo tak
<gjm> niespodziewajka
<Skrzyp> http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/screenshots/nix/?order=9&offset=72#/d1iq39s - fajnie nawet wyszło
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/67j4pnd> (at browse.deviantart.com)
<Wizard> Skrzyp: to twoje?
<Wizard> namęczyłeś się, a i tak masz brzydki pasek pod spodem
<Morfeusz> nie ma jak windows i tapeta ubuntu
<Morfeusz> :
<Wizard> http://toastytech.com/guis/bob.html
<Wizard> już jedna firma chciała programy na półkach układać
<Wizard> chyba się nie przyjęło
<winter> m477: \o
<Wizard> cześć m477
<winter> wróciłem od lekarza
<winter> mam zmiany zapalne w prawym płucu
<winter> 2 tygodnie bez chlania
<winter> :<
 * Skrzyp ribuut
<foreste> lol
<foreste> dvd plyty niechce odac ;p
<winter> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/204239/szczury.html lovely
<Skrzyp> `calc 60 * 1024
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: 60 * 1,024 = 61,440
<Skrzyp> `calc
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: (calc <expression>) -- Uses Google's calculator to calculate the value of <expression>.
<Skrzyp> o, dzięki
<Skrzyp> Przekliniak: a w zaokrągleniu do cylindrów? :P
<Nerihsa> `calc 1/0
<Przekliniak> Nerihsa: 1/0
<Nerihsa> :<
<aiteip> witam
<aiteip> jak dzien mija
<aiteip> ?
<winter> do dupy
<winter> a następne 14 będzie jeszcze gorsze
<aiteip> z jakiej to przyczyny?
<winter> byłem dzisiaj u lekarza i przepisał mi antybiotyki
<Nerihsa> nyoro~n
<Skrzyp> winter: a cóżeś chorował?
<winter> mam zmiany zapalne w prawym płucu
<aiteip> 14 dni na lekach przezyjesz, ja swoje bede lykal do usranej
<winter> aiteip: ja też
<winter> a oprócz tego dostałem antybiotyki
<aiteip> ciekawy poczatek wakacji
<winter> no
<Skrzyp> przynajmniej sie uodporinsz
<winter> nie będę mógł chlać podczas tej kuracji antybiotykowej
 * Skrzyp myslal, ze nia Linucha nie ma wirusów...
<Nerihsa> to bakterie
<winter> Skrzyp: są rootkity
<winter> JEB w jajco
<Skrzyp> Nerihsa: forkbomba :P
<winter> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/201620/internet.html hyhyhyh
<Skrzyp> winter: /amsg rlz? :P
<winter> Skrzyp: irssi nie ma takiego polecenia
<Skrzyp> - /foreach channel
<winter> ah
<PoKrAk> vnc4server jak ustawic zeby nie  pytało o zgode na przejecie pulpitu ??
<shimmo> Witam wszystkich. Czy mógłby mi ktoś wyjaśnić, po co stosuje się łańcuchy zagnieżdżone w regułach iptables?
<Skrzyp> Pytanie w stylu "Jak spatchować KDE2 pod FreeBSD?"
<gjm> może zdecydujcie się na jeden kanał?
<shpaq> shimmo: dla wygody
<shimmo> shpaq: reguła zagnieżdżona to nested rule po angielsku? Chce coś poszukać na ten temat a po pl, niebardzo znalazłem
 * gjm Słucha: Ant Banks, Too Short, 2 Pac, MC Breed - 4 The Hustlas
<shimmo> shpaq: aha czyli to jest stosowanie tylko d celu czytelności reguł tak? By szybciej się połapać w regułach?
<shpaq> tak, równie dobrze możesz sobie to pisać wszystko w standardowych łańcuchach
<shimmo> shpaq: czyli z punktu "technicznego" nie ma to żadnego znaczenia?
<shimmo> ok, dzięki :)
<shpaq> nie ma
<shpaq> działa dokładnie tak samo jak reguły w standardowych łańcuchach
<shimmo> super, dzięki za odpowiedź
<shpaq> 5 ojro
<shimmo> może być w eurogąbkach? ;)
<Skrzyp> :P
<shimmo> http://i.imgur.com/EnVdO.gif  - to jest przykład zagnieżdżonej reguły, prawda?
<tkacz> witam
<tkacz> mam maly problem z ubuntu 11.04
<Nerihsa> :O
<Nerihsa> bluznisz
<tkacz> gdy wciskam te logo Ubuntu pod Unity, wyswietla mi sie ten launcher
<lukaszg> z natty to raczej duży a nie mały ;p
<tkacz> i jak klikne ta ikonke w prawym dolnym rogu tego launchera, to wyswietla mi sie w pelnym ekranie
<tkacz> czy daloby sie zrobic tak, zeby na pelnym ekranie wyswietlalo sie zawsze od razu, nie po wcisnieciu tego czegos?
<lukaszg> tkacz, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/quick-tip-enable-full-screen-dash-in-natty-desktop/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3ht4hut> (at www.omgubuntu.co.uk)
<tkacz> dzieki wielkie!
<tkacz> a wie ktokolwiek, jak przywrocic ten normalny pasek do przewijania?
<tkacz> zreszta nm, ten tez jest dobry
<lukaszg> tkacz, co do pierwszego pyt. tu masz prosciej napisane: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30856/should-my-dash-be-full-screen/40727#40727
<tkacz> dziekuje
<lukaszg> tak w ogóle, ja tego nie wiedziałem, tylko google mi powiedziało za pomocą "unity dash full screen" ;)
<tkacz> wlasnie probowalem szukac, ale nie wiedzialem jak nazwac te "cos" :D
<Wizard> ziew
<Wizard> tkacz: ja wiem jak przywrócić /:)
<Wizard> a nie, poszedł
<Skrzyp> No i cała kilkugodzinna konfiguracja Archa poszła się rypać przez głupie sterowniki do iksów.
<winter> obiad przyjechał :]
<Skrzyp> Już nigdy nie wezmę zamkniętych catalystów
<Skrzyp> winter: ja się już najadłem
<winter> Skrzyp: ja nigdy nie wezmę karty ati
<Skrzyp> winter: ja dostałem z kompem
<Skrzyp> A co, masz GMA? :P
<winter> gf9500gt
<winter> a w laptopie jakis intel
<winter> stary
<winter> ale jeśli coś kupię to tylko nvidię
<Morfeusz> bawił się ktoś w squida ?
<Skrzyp> Morfeusz: no
<Skrzyp> mój ISP
<Skrzyp> i wyświetla głupie komunikaty
<lisu> Morfeusz: squid to potęga
<Morfeusz> lisu, za co odpowiada wartość cache_swap_low
<Skrzyp> typu "pani basia z trójki ma do sprzedania trzy sztuczne szczęki w dobrym stanie, ze śladami użytkowania"
<Skrzyp> i zakłóca mi tym przeglądanie netu
<Skrzyp> a czasami pakiet wpadnie do ściągania i mamy problem
<lisu> Morfeusz: a czy ja mówiłem, że się bawiłem? x) tylko twierdzę, ze na squidzie da sie dużo dobry rzeczy zrobić - [manuala czytałem ... ale nie od deski do deski, tylko "po łebkach"]
<Morfeusz> a bawił się ktoś głębiej ?
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: jak ci te komunikaty pokazuje?
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: zamiast strony jakiś hatemel plus JSowy przycisk z napisem "przeczytałem, wyłącz"
<Skrzyp> to mu się śle gdzieś i już się nie pokazuje
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: hum...
<Skrzyp> Co hum?
<Wizard> Skrzyp: zobacz pod jakim adresem są te komunikaty i zablokuj w przeglądarce
<Wizard> albo postrasz ich "kto łamiąc/deszyfrując/prosząc uzyskuje dane dla niego nie przeznaczone..."
<Skrzyp> Wizard: menlo.pl
<Skrzyp> Ale nie istnieje
<Skrzyp> Zewnętrznie
<Skrzyp> Tylko w naszej sieci się podaje
<Wizard> nie rozumiem
<Skrzyp> Pisze "Komunikat ze strony Menlo.pl"
<Wizard> ehh..
<Skrzyp> A adres skazuje na 10.0.0.1
<Wizard> co robi?
<Skrzyp> A menlo.pl nie istnieje
<Skrzyp> wskazuje
<Wizard> a
<Skrzyp> w kodzie jest też to odwoładnie od guziczka
<Skrzyp> "przeczytałem, wyłącz"
<Skrzyp> do 10.0.0.1
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: placisz czy masz jakos pirackiego neta?
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: bo taka zabawe ze squidem mozesz uznac za niesprawnie dzialajace lacze i zadac zwrotu czesci kosztow
<BlessJah> a najlepiej przeniesc sie gdzie indziej
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: nie
<Skrzyp> gościu legalnie od UPC bierze
<BlessJah> i legalnie rozprowadza, pobierajac oplaty
<Skrzyp> i ma u mnie w domu całą infrastrukturę
<Skrzyp> znaczy huby, switche itp
<Skrzyp> siedze obok tych pudeł
<Skrzyp> i nawet tam nie patrzę, tyle kurzu
<Skrzyp> jak jest burza, to dzwoni, że trzeba odpiąć
<Skrzyp> także za to, że u mnie stoją mam za free
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: za zabawe ze squidem odpinaj mu kabelek
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: to tu przyjdzie :P
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: albo się po prostu wez sie nie lacz przez jego serwer ale numerek wyzej
<BlessJah> niech przychodzi
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: ale to jest admin sieci i tu jest NAT
<BlessJah> niech przychodzi
<Skrzyp> nawet dhcp nie ma
<BlessJah> za zabawy ze squidem odcinaj kabelek
<BlessJah> proste
<Skrzyp> tylko musze wklepac na brame to 10.0.0.1
<Skrzyp> co, wlasnemu adminowi sieci odciac?
<Skrzyp> to idzie dalej
<Skrzyp> u mnie jest tylko centralka łączeniowa
<Skrzyp> a uu niego serwer itp
<Skrzyp> *u
<Skrzyp> odcinając jemu kabele, odciąłbym całemu osiedlu
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: mowie, zagroz ze odetniesz
<BlessJah> niech sie nie bawi ze squidem
<Skrzyp> dobra
<Skrzyp> dostać się tylko na bramę trza
<Wizard> lol, ale dywersja
<Wizard> masz loginy?
<Skrzyp> i "zhakoffać" ten skrzypt
<Skrzyp> tam jest tylko to, "tester połączenia" i Lan Manager Service
<Skrzyp> taki CMSik do zarządzania
<Skrzyp> jest ssh nawet! :P
<Wizard> Skrzyp: proponuję wyeksplojtować tego cmska
<Skrzyp> Wizard: i wyświetlić "przestań pan bawić się squidem" ? Możnaby
<Skrzyp> ale to jak dokończę arczyka
<Wizard> niee, haseło sobie wziąć, dodać użyszkodnika
<Wizard> z uidem 0
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> i możesz sobie robić co chcesz wtedy
<Skrzyp> nom
<Skrzyp> najpierw trza wyniuchać
<Skrzyp> na bobasa
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: chwila
<Skrzyp> czyli digiem
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: ty jestes przy tym sprzecie
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: komputer z dwiema sieciowkami wepnij miedzy admina a router
<BlessJah> i niuchaj
<BlessJah> ba
<Skrzyp> mam jedną sieciówkę :P
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: w ten sposob bedziesz mógł mu wyswietlac komunikaty typu "Pan zdzislaw spod 7  mowi ze mu zamula redtube"
<Wizard> hmm, powinna starczyć
<Skrzyp> ale mogę przynieść rozdzielacz i podpiąć
<Skrzyp> nie kartę
<Wizard> rozdzielacz?
<Skrzyp> lecz siebie do "głównego" węzłą
<BlessJah> Wizard: ja mam na mysli autentyczny MITM z fizycznym wpieciem sie w kabel
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: masz zaciskarke?
<Wizard> :D
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: on ma
<Wizard> po ch, mu zaciskarka?
<BlessJah> pozycz
<Skrzyp> ja na razie mam AIF i wybór pakietów
<BlessJah> http://www.ossmann.com/5-in-1.html
<Skrzyp> Foldey na serwie 10.0.0.1 : info/ lms/ phpmyadmin/ = Apache, Debian Lenny 6
<BlessJah> the "throwing star" LAN tap
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: nie mam jak kliknąć
<BlessJah> przepisz
<BlessJah> to jest krotki link
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> ale mam huba
<Skrzyp> nie lepiej wpiąć jego do 0, mnie do 1, a ludków do 2?
<Skrzyp> wtedy będę miał kontrolę obu stron
<Skrzyp> o kurwa
<Skrzyp> tu jest jakiś ruter edimaxa
<Skrzyp> pod tym kurzem
<Skrzyp> to jest ten niezabezpieczonu
<Skrzyp> ny*
<Skrzyp> wgram tam openWRT i będe łapał ludzi
<julek> czesc
<Wizard> привет, товарищ Юлек
<Skrzyp> Wizard: co?
<Skrzyp> krzaczysz
<Wizard> nieprawda
<Wizard> to twój parch krzaczy :)
<Skrzyp> Wizard: a ty na czym siedzisz?
<Wizard> http://d3uwin5q170wpc.cloudfront.net/photo/148855_460s.jpg
<julek> parch krzaczy...:)
<Wizard> Skrzyp: natty
<Skrzyp> Wizard: To czemu ci tam AIX pisze?
<Skrzyp> :P
<julek> Wizard: nie jestes pr0
<Skrzyp> Natty to krzaczy normalnie poza klasyfikacją
<Wizard> Skrzyp: bo sobie ustawiłem, żeby było jak na aiksie, a to jest inny system tak na prawdę :)
<Skrzyp> :P
<BlessJah> mówicie o ctcp?
<Skrzyp> no
<BlessJah> można sfejkować version_reply
<Skrzyp> UI chyba by sobie nie ustawial
<BlessJah> w sumie na mój się chyba nikt nie nabierze
<BlessJah> bo zbytnio po bandzie pojechałem
<Skrzyp> boby musial wywalić ubuntu-desktop
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: a niech wywala
<Skrzyp> Stirlitz ma fajne :P
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: to metapakiet
<BlessJah> paste here
<BlessJah> nie chce drażnić niedźwiedzia
<Skrzyp> a jak ja wkleję?
<Skrzyp> weź podrażnij
<Skrzyp> ja mu kilkanaście razy cetecpiłem
<Skrzyp> i nic
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: to wklej na pastebin albo tutaj
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: bo moze byc offline
<BlessJah> a jak wroci
<BlessJah> to cie zje
<Skrzyp> a jak ja wkleję?
<Skrzyp> może jest jakiś output komedy irssowej?
<Skrzyp> potem ci wkleję
<Skrzyp> albo przepiszę ręcznie
<Skrzyp> CTCP VERSION reply from Stirlitz: mIRC 5.91 (16bit) for Microsoft (c) Windows For WirkGroups 2.11 (r)
<Skrzyp> zaniast (C) i (R) byly znaczki
<BlessJah> i co w nim takiego rewelacyjnego?
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: zerknij na moj
<Skrzyp> widziałem
<BlessJah> uuu
<BlessJah> aj waj, nie w to okno poszło
<BlessJah> dlatego nie zauważyłem
<Skrzyp> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<julek> a u mnie co pokazuje?
<Skrzyp> zanim nacisnałem enter
<Skrzyp> to dał pong
<Skrzyp> irssi [wersja] - running on Linux x86_64
<Skrzyp> v0.8.15
<Skrzyp> ja ci mam do cholery Twoją wersję irssi sprawdzać?
<julek> nie chce mi sie bawic... pokazalbym wal solarisa na sparc64
 * Skrzyp by wziął tego irca dlo commodore64
<Skrzyp> albo emesdosa
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: wklej mi na query moje stare ctcp
<BlessJah> bo zmienilem przez przypadek
<BlessJah> julek:  /set ctcp_version_reply
<julek> ech...
<BlessJah> winter: nie macaj
<winter> możesz sprawdzić moje
<BlessJah> winter: dotkniete uwaza sie za sprzedane, czy naprawde chcesz miec mnie na karku?
<winter> LoL
<winter> w dupie cię mam
<winter> .
<Skrzyp> mam pomysł
<winter> herbatka!
<Skrzyp> e, w irssi się tego nie da
<BlessJah> kazdy coś ma
<Wizard> julek: co słychać?
<BlessJah> ten ma mnie w dupie
<BlessJah> tamten ma pomysł
<julek> towar macany nalezy do macanta
 * Skrzyp chciał zrobić /ctcp #ubuntu-pl version
<BlessJah> Wizard ma pytanie do julka
<Wizard> postanowiłem zrobić tu porządku trochę :)
<julek> Wizard: a nic... moze sobie wyjade, ale nic nie chce jeszcze mowic...
<Wizard> Skrzyp: to zrób
<Wizard> wyjedziesz?
<Skrzyp> Wizard: w irssi się nie da
<Wizard> ja też może sobie wyjadę
<Skrzyp> zrobiłem tu raz tak z komóry
<julek> ja moze juz w czwartek za tydzien
<Skrzyp> Wizard: może jakiś /foreach?
<Wizard> julek: fajnie
<Wizard> daleko?
<julek> do kosowa
 * Skrzyp 0wned jakiś biały ruter
<Wizard> julek: na wczasy? :>
<julek> no nie do konca
<julek> ale tez nie do pracy...
<Wizard> hmm, na IAESTE?
<julek> mam nadzieje, ze poprawie sobie cv;)
<julek> nie, we wlasnym zakresie
<Wizard> mhm
<Wizard> a mówisz po albańsku?
<Wizard> :]
<julek> tam akurat gadaja po angielsku;)
<BlessJah> julek: truskawek i szparagów się nie pisze w cv
<Wizard> no pochwal się co będziesz robić
<Wizard> rotfl
<julek> pff... stac mnie by nie musiec jechac za granice na truskawki jak jakis robol;)
<julek> Wizard: znajomy mojej matki tam siedzi
<firemark> nie jesteś polakiem :p
<julek> w jakims wydziale departamentu sprawiedliwosci UE
<Wizard> mhm
<Wizard> no i wszystko jasne
<julek> jade tam na jakies "praktyki" - pewnie nic nie bede robil
<Wizard> powodzenia zatem :)
<julek> przy okazji moze wyrobie sobie jakis certyfikat na ich lokalnym uniwersytecie
<Wizard> za NASZE podatki
<Wizard> ale będziesz w Prisztinie?
<julek> Wizard: ja akurat jestem podatkom przeciwny, a upadku UE nie moge sie doczekac;)
<julek> bede
<Wizard> mhm
<Skrzyp> julek++
<Wizard> julek++
<Wizard> idę po lody
<Wizard> a potem wracam do nauki
<Wizard> także, bbl ;)
<Matan[M]> Wizard: powiedz swojej dziewczynie że robi doskonałe lody :P i ma pozdrowienia ode mnie
<BlessJah> tak w ogole, zwrociliscie uwage jaki zachod jest popsuty?
<BlessJah> jak te pieniadze psuja ludzi?
<BlessJah> babcia nie wie jak ma wyzyc za 800 euro emerytury
<BlessJah> to idzie na demonstracje
<BlessJah> u nas?
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: rozpustniki no nie
<BlessJah> u nas nie dosc ze za 800 zlotych wyzyje, to jeszcze wnukom da na lody
<Matan[M]> u nas za 800euro by sobie 4 samochody kupił
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: 4 rocznie
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: maluch 50zł kosztuje :p
<BlessJah> ale 4 takie bardziej luksusowe autka rocznie
<Matan[M]> no to 4 polonezy
<BlessJah> Matan[M]++
<Skrzyp> 4 trabanty
<Skrzyp> :P
<Matan[M]> walić trabanta
<Matan[M]> syrena rox
<Skrzyp> warszawa dobra
<Skrzyp> syrena była ściągana z projektów ruskich
<Matan[M]> ursus ku******!
<julek> chyba nie
<Matan[M]> Skrzyp: cha cie ...
<Matan[M]> Skrzyp: ruscy wszystko od nas zrzynali
<Matan[M]> zobacz na ładę i fiata 125
<Matan[M]> albo procki co CEMI produkowało i to co było ruskiej produkcji
<Skrzyp> CO?!
<Skrzyp> Polskie 8086 były kulawe
<Skrzyp> wykonanie na zamówienie pół roku
<Skrzyp> a polskiej przeróbki drukarki... no jakiejś tam
<Skrzyp> rok
<Matan[M]> Skrzyp: polskie klocki z CEMI przewyższały mocą i technologią intelowskie 8051
<Skrzyp> nasi zassali projekt ZXa od Sinclaira
<Skrzyp> i zrobili Elwro Dżuniora
 * julek musi sobie zaaplikowac troche muzyki
<BlessJah> jak w recenzjach anglojezycznych sa okreslane dyktafony w komorkach?
<Nerihsa> voice recorder :?
<BlessJah> Voice recording
<BlessJah> chyba
<BlessJah> tylko nie wiem co dokladnie oznacza to wszechpojemne voice recording
<BlessJah> czy to jest dyktafon, czy nagrywanie rozmow
<Diabelko> BlessJah: call recording != voice recording
<BlessJah> no wiec wlasnie
<BlessJah> Diabelko: po polsku dyktafon
<BlessJah> dyktafon tez moze oznaczac nagrywanie rozmow przychodzacych
<BlessJah> Diabelko: masz jakies propozycje dot bazy dla octopusa/
<Diabelko> To chyba w twoim świecie.
<BlessJah> ?
<Diabelko> Czyli na jakim distro bazować?
<BlessJah> nie w moim, jak po polsku bys nazwal taka funkcje
<BlessJah> tak, jakie distro
<Diabelko> DYKTAFON
<Diabelko> Tak się to nazywa.
<Diabelko> I dyktafon wcale nie oznacza nagrywania rozmów.
<BlessJah> dobra, nie dyskutuje
<BlessJah> Diabelko: pomysły na distro
<Diabelko> BlessJah: chcesz koniecznie mieć coś popularnego, czy nie?
<BlessJah> Diabelko: w miare lekkie, idiotoodporne, proste, stabilne
<BlessJah> nie musi byc super popularne
<Diabelko> WattOS
<BlessJah> ale wole cos z dobrym wsparciem spolecznosci
<Diabelko> tylko to jest zerowo popularne
<BlessJah> i dokumentacja
<Diabelko> BlessJah: WattOS to maksymalnie odchudzone Ubuntu z LXDE
<Diabelko> to chodzi nawet na thincliencie i to z iksami!
<BlessJah> nie, nie ubuntu
<Diabelko> BlessJah: cienias jesteś
<BlessJah> ja ubuntu z minimal cd instalowalem
<BlessJah> i skonczylem z lekko tylko odchudzonym
<Diabelko> BlessJah: co innego minimal cd a co naprawdę odchudzone distro
<Diabelko> jak zainstalujesz i wytestujesz to dopiero możesz ponarzekać
<BlessJah> Diabelko: inne propozycje? cos nieco bardziej popularnego?
<Diabelko> btw. jest już pewne miejsce dla archcona
<Diabelko> BlessJah: Sabayon to lekka ekstrawagancja, ale za to spora społeczność i wsparcie
<Wizard> ja proponuję ubuntu
<Diabelko> największe wsparcie z nie-ubuntu ma mandriva i opensuse
<Diabelko> przy czym bazować na mandrivie to jak strzelać w kolano i wykręcać kostki
<Wizard> z wyłączoną instalacją paczek polecanych i dodatkowych
<Wizard> pl.archive.ubuntu.com się wysrało o_O
<Diabelko> norma
<BlessJah> Diabelko: erm, to jeszcze nie mieliscie miejsca zaklepanego...?
<Diabelko> BlessJah: Sabayon, OpenSUSE i WattOS to moje propozycje
<Wizard> no nie norma, pierwszy raz widzę
<Diabelko> BlessJah: nie :D
<BlessJah> opensuse nie bedzie przyciezkawe?
<Diabelko> BlessJah: był kiedyś jakiś minimal do tego
<Diabelko> ale czy dalej jest - nie wiem
<beesel_> dobry
<BlessJah> nie chodzi o to czy byl czy jest, to ma byc latwo modyfikowalne
<Diabelko> BlessJah: oczywiście ja się archa bronię ręcami i nogami, ale ostatecznie mógłby być :P
<Diabelko> BlessJah: Sabayon, WattOS i Fedora, o
<BlessJah> nie, archa znam i wiem ze sie nie nada
<Diabelko> OpenSUSE nie jest na pewno łatwo modyfikowalne
<Diabelko> i się wysra szybko
<Wizard> ładnie proszę, idźcie z tym na priv :)
<Diabelko> Wizard: a co to za różnica, skoro na kanale jest 101 osób i nikt się nie odzywa?
<Wizard> :(
<Diabelko> Wizard: ale ładnie prosisz
<Diabelko> wisisz piwo
<Wizard> a pomyślałeś o tym, że nikt się nie odzywa, bo wiedzą, że tu nikt nie gada o ubuntu, tylko o jakiś protezach?
<Diabelko> a co to ma do rzeczy?
<Diabelko> przecież to jest reguła (:
<Diabelko> na #ubuntu-pl mało kto ma ubuntu, na #debian-pl mało kto ma debiana i na #gentoo-pl mało kto ma gentoo
<Diabelko> i czy to ważne?
<Wizard> no ważne, bo na #freebsd-pl ludzie mają freebsd
<Wizard> :<
<julek> :)
<julek> Wizard: wiesz dlaczego?
<Diabelko> Wizard: freebsd to nie linux ;F
<julek> bo tutaj przychodza parchowcy, zeby sie dowartosciowac
<Wizard> julek: ale przecież ty też masz archa, iirc
<julek> na kanal parcha - ludzie z gentoo...
<Wizard> no może ja trochę przesadzam, ale gorąco was namawiam, przejdźcie na ubuntu :)
<Wizard> idę po piwo
<Diabelko> A dlaczegóż mielibyśmy przejść na ubuntu?
<julek> Wizard: ja mam fluxboksa
<julek> a co pod spodem mnie nie interesuje jesli dziala;)
<Diabelko> julek: mnie niestety obchodzi :p
<julek> stac mnie na ram i nie musze sie podniecac, ze system zajmuje mi 101MB a nie 105;)
<Diabelko> julek: tu nie chodzi o ramy i takie inne
<Diabelko> tu też chodzi o to co siedzi w repo i jak siedzi w repu
<julek> wiem...
<Diabelko> julek: bo wiesz, gdyby chodziło o RAM to tylu ludzi nie miałoby gentoo :D
<julek> no gentoo ma dobre repo...
<julek> ale w sumie najwygodniejszy jest dla mnie arch...
<julek> tzn. moze i np. taki debian bylby lepszy...
<julek> ale sie przyzwyczailem do tego archa i nie chce mi sie instalowac
<julek> i znowu tego ustawiac...
<Diabelko> julek: debian nie byłby lepszy, wierz mi :P
<julek> w sumie mam archa juz pare lat i wiem co gdzie jest
<Diabelko> w debianie nie wiadomo co gdzie jest, bo masz porozpierdzielane pliki wszędzie i zdecydowany burdel w /etc/
<julek> repo i aur sa wygodne, nigdy nie brakowalo mi zadnego programu
<Diabelko> julek: a mi ostatnio coś się wypierdzieliło w archu i nie mogłem zrobić takiego "machnią" czyli wpisać pacman -S yaourt
<julek> no niestety w archu sie mi zrobil burdel po wyjsciu gnome3
<Diabelko> nie znajdywał go :(
<julek> Diabelko: packer kojarzysz?
<julek> yaourt jest w repo francuskim
<julek> na wiki masz artykul z repozytoriami
<Diabelko> julek: miałem archlinux.fr dodane
<julek> packer lepszy
<Diabelko> i też nie poszło
<Diabelko> robiłem też -Syu
<julek> podobno ten yaourt juz sie zestarzal;)
<Diabelko> generalnie czasem właśnie napotykam na błędy tego typu w archu i mi się odechciewa go używać
<Diabelko> więc znów wracam do gentoo, wkurzam się na czasy kompilacji i wracam do archa
<Diabelko> w międyczasie jeszcze jakiś inny systemik pójdzie
<Diabelko> windows 7 albo freeebsd
<julek> no... mnie denerwuje ta kompilacja
<julek> chociaz teraz by mi sie przydalo
<julek> zeby zamaskowac to gowniane gnome3
<Diabelko> julek: ja tam mam 6GB ramu i 4 rdzenie po 2,5 więc nie jest tak źle
<Diabelko> ale jednak
<julek> i zostac przy gnome2
<Diabelko> julek: hehe, powiem Ci, że nie :D
<Diabelko> bo gnome3 jest w overlayach
<Diabelko> nie ma go tak po prostu :P
<julek> hmm... nie ma w portage?
<Diabelko> no nie, specjalnie do overlaya wrzucili
<Diabelko> przynajmniej nie było parę tygodni wstecz
<julek> a moze sobie zainstaluje to gentoo
<Diabelko> zresztą to samo jest z grubem
<Diabelko> tzn. inaczej - on jest zamaskowany jakoś specjalistycznie
<Diabelko> że go nawet w wynikach szukania nie widać
<julek> w archu dalej jest grub1
<Diabelko> grubem 2 rzecz jasna
<Diabelko> julek: grub 1 jest do chrzanu
<julek> ja wole starego gruba
<Diabelko> julek: każdy dysk na którym go zainstalujesz on widzi jako hd0
<julek> nie ogarniam konfiguracji tego 2
<Diabelko> julek: a jaka tam konfiguracja
<julek> mam jeden dysk
<Diabelko> grub-install grub-mkdevicemap i grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Diabelko> DONE
<Diabelko> nawet windowsa znajduje
<julek> no grub1 jest latwiejszy w obsludze, plik konfiguracyjny jakis bardziej przejrzysty
<Diabelko> To fakt, grub 2 wygląda jakby był trochę z C++
<julek> w ogole to mi sie jakos nie chce w to wszystko bawic...
<Diabelko> julek: CentOS :>
<julek> centos to raczej na serwer...:/
<julek> niestety na desktop to kiepsko z programami
<Diabelko> Czy ja wiem? Zewnętrzne repo i jazda
<Diabelko> pasują te same repozytoria co do RHEL i Fetory
<julek> no i centos to jak stabilny debian
<Diabelko> Przesadzasz
<Diabelko> dużo nowsze paczki
<anemus> zawsze można sl-a postawić
<Wizard> no, podnieśli repo
<Wizard> ej, nie lepiej ubuntu lts?
<Wizard> działa stabilnie, paczki nie tak znów stare
<Wizard> mało aktualizacji
<anemus> dużo balastu...
<Wizard> balastu?
<Diabelko> no, balastu
<Diabelko> Wizard: pierdyliard programów i sterowników od czegoś, czego nigdy na oczy nie widziałeś
<Diabelko> co by nie powiedzieć, to ubuntu ma spore wymagania sprzętowe i sporo waży
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> przecież znaczna większość sterowników jest w modułach
<Wizard> kklimonda: ping
<Diabelko> Wizard: zdecydowanie łatwiej utrzymać porządek po przeprowadzce sprzatając codziennie, a nie raz w roku
<Wizard> ?
<Diabelko> ubuntu to jest właśnie to raz w roku - jak usiądziesz to siedzisz i siedzisz i usuwasz i wywalasz
<Diabelko> a jak zainstalujesz system bez syfu, to powolutku, stopniowo i ładnie doprowadzisz do stanu używalności
<Wizard> Diabelko: ubuntu minimal cd?
<Wizard> ehh
<Diabelko> Wizard: też usyfiałe
<anemus> raczej alternate
<Diabelko> poza tym apt-get
<kklimonda> Wizard: pong
<Diabelko> kklimonda: archcon będzie na elce, wpadaj ;)
<kklimonda> Diabelko: sure, ale to chyba nie dzisiaj? ;)
<kklimonda> jakoś 2x lipca?
<Diabelko> kklimonda: 23. lipca
<Wizard> kklimonda: rozmawiałeś, czy to miało być w czwartek
<Wizard> i drugie pytanie, tak jak już kiedyś mówiłem, chciałem się kiedyś wkręcić w dev
<Wizard> ale nie wiem od czego zacząć
<kklimonda> Wizard: hmm.. rozmawiałem z mario_7?
<Wizard> prv
<kklimonda> sure
<soee> gra ktos w Steel Storm ?
<m477> winter: o/ wlasnie wstalem
<winter> m477: \o
<m477> o/
<m477> piekny poranek
<m477> winter: mialem dzis ustny ang i w rozmowie bylo mr winter ;d
<Dreadlish> lol :D
<winter> LoL
<winter> idę przed blok zajarać
<winter> brb
<cna> co waszy m zdaniem gnome czy unity  :>?
<cna> co lepsze
<cna> moze bardziej funkcjonalne
<PoKrAk1> Re
<cna> widze rozmowni jestescie...
<PoKrAk1> spia
<PoKrAk1> Hmmm nie im jak na klawce podlaczonej do tabletu polskie znaki odpalic :)
 * Szatan is alive
<Szatan> PoKrAk1: linux?
<PoKrAk1> Nie android
<PoKrAk1> I jade na zewnetrznej klawce
<winter> re
<winter> PoKrAk1: android to też linux
<PoKrAk1> Ale interesujemnie bardziej kwestia vncservera
<PoKrAk1> Winter zgadza sie
<PoKrAk1> Ale polskie znaki z alt nie smigaja
<PoKrAk1> Tzn widze ok ale jak jeodpalic
<PoKrAk1> Na androidowej ok sa ale zewnetrzna brak
<PoKrAk1> Ale olac to
<PoKrAk1> Jak ustawic na vncserwer zeby nie prosil o akcptacje poaczenai dzialal zz poziomu gdm a nie tylko jak sesja zalogowana
<PoKrAk1> Oki wroce do kwestii jutro
<aiteip> Panowie, u was tez tak goraco?
<firemark> już nie
<gjm> u mnie tak
<gjm> fchui
<gjm> + komary
<aiteip> u mnie naszczescie komarow nie ma
<aiteip> jeszcze...
<Diabelko> w warszawie komary potruły się od spalin
<skrzypu> :P
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: w wawie sie wszystko truje
<Dreadlish> nawet trucizny ;d
<gitah> czołem
<gjm> ja tam sam muszę truć komary :<
<gitah> wie ktoś może, dlaczego w "Pogodynce" w Niebiańskiej Nimfie nie można dodać miasta?
<winter> LoL
<aiteip> narqa
<winter> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/208199/oh,noez.html hehe
<lukaszg_> mac'owcy to jednak mają problemy.... http://goo.gl/FWATo
<Wilczek> Lol
<Matan[M]> lukaszg: ale przeciesh mac jest taki sfeet
<skrzypu> 1st
<Matan[M]> skrzypu: coś nie pykło :P
<Matan[M]> [00:00:00]<Matan[M]>
<skrzypu> co ?
<skrzypu> Matan[M]: ntpdate ntp.task.gda.pl
<Dreadlish> 00:00     Matan[M]  | luk
<gjm> 666th
<Dreadlish> by ntp
<Dreadlish> last
<Wilczek> 5rd
<gjm> Wilczek: 5th chyba
<Wilczek> Pomyliłem się :)
<bialy663> dziewiętnasty
<winter> last
<harcesz> jest ktoś?
<winter> \o
<harcesz> siem winter
<harcesz> możesz spingować monitor.panoptykon.org i podać ip?
<Dreadlish> [root@dead /]# host monitor.panoptykon.org
<Dreadlish> monitor.panoptykon.org has address 174.121.79.98
<Dreadlish> harcesz:
<harcesz> hm.
<harcesz> wolne dnsy są wolne.
<Dreadlish> tepeesa też
<firemark> ale nie rymuje się
<Dreadlish> monitor.panoptykon.org.	86400	IN	A	174.121.129.66
<Dreadlish> wg opendnsa
<harcesz> Dreadlish: no właśnie
<harcesz> zastanawiałem się czy tylko aster tak rzęzi
<harcesz> a nie chce mi się rozłączać żeby zmieniać dnsa :P
#ubuntu-pl 2011-06-30
<harcesz> fuck.
<harcesz> host coś zwalił.
<m477> winter: o/
<m477> zyjesz?
<m477> winter: o/
<winter> spać próbuję
<m477> ;o
<m477> po co
<m477> nie spodziewalbym sie po Tobie :-(
<m477> winter: o/
<lisu1> powitać
<m477> o/
<witkol__> lisu1: hejka
<witkol__> to stara lisu czy nowa
<lisu1> witkol__: o czym wówisz?
<witkol__> lisu1: pamiętam chyba samo lisu mialaś czy to nie Ty albo ja niepamiętam dobrze
<witkol__> bez 1
<lisu1> witkol__: a zostawiłem na kompie wlaczony klient
<m477> :)
<witkol__> lol
<DaZ> zdecydujcie sie wreszcie czy to on, czy ona bo nie wiem czy podrywać
<DaZ> >:
<m477> podrywaj
<witkol__> możecię wejść na bshellz.pl
<m477> moze cos urwiesz
<witkol__> wywali mi czas płaczenia
<witkol__> wywala*
<DaZ> u mie działa
<DaZ> a przynajmniej http.
<witkol__> nie z konsoli na serwer na shell mi chodzi na stronę też mi działą
<DaZ> interpunkcja jest taka fajna.
<lisu> DaZ: to on on kurde lisu®
<DaZ> szel tez chodzi.
<lisu> gdzie chodzi
<lisu> a nvm, musze isc
<DaZ> a idź
<lisu> a ide
<lisu> kurde kjeb* aktualizacje... cya
<witkol__> olera jasna to czemu niemogę wejść no
<witkol__> może hasło złe już dawno niewchodziłem jak zesetować hasło
<witkol__> ssh bshellz.pl -l login chyba dobrze klepię żeby się połączyć czy coś zknociłem
<witkol__> DaZ: podpowiesz mi
<DaZ> nie.
<witkol__> to nie
<witkol__> lisu wróć
<witkol__> wrrrr szlak mnie trafi zaraz
<witkol__> gdzie mają dobre konta shell
 * spass podaje valium
<PoKrAk> jo
<Wizard> dzień dobry
<m477> winter:
 * m477 podaje vicodin
<Matan[M]> bry
<Wizard> witkol__: dobrze wchodzisz
<Wizard> o ile bshellz.pl słucha na ssh
<witkol__> Wizard: siemka :)
<witkol__> no słucha a bynejmniej słuchał tak wchodziłem
<witkol__> z dwa miesiące temu albo i dalej
<witkol__> Wizard: a jak jeszcze można spróbować wejść chyba nie przez telnet
<Wizard> a co dostajesz za komunikat?
<witkol__> witkol@debian:~$ ssh bshellz.pl -l witkol
<witkol__> ssh: connect to host bshellz.pl port 22: Connection timed out
<witkol__> Wizard: takie coś jakby niesłuchał
<spass> witkol__: nmap bshellz.pl -p 22
<spass> 22/tcp open  ssh
<spass> słucha i odpowiada więc coś po twojej stronie, albo zostałeś zbanowany za wiele prób ze złym hasłem
<spass> może denyhosts mają tam i na pare godzin ci dali ignora :)
<witkol__> ole rajana jo niepamiętałem hasła
<witkol__> i kombinowalem
<spass> i masz za to ignora na kilka godzin ot co... wróć jutro i sprawdź z prawidłowym hasłem
<witkol__> z kim pogadać z kamciem chyba tylko co
<witkol__> a mi takie coś wywalił nmap :
<witkol__> 22/tcp filtered ssh
<BlessJah> witkol__: bo cie filtrują
<BlessJah> wbij na kanał i tam gadaj
<BlessJah> my nie support bshellz
<witkol__> po ip chyba co
<witkol__> BlessJah: spok tam jeszcze spia :))
<BlessJah> witkol__: zapytaj na kanale, poznasz wszystkie odpowiedzi
<witkol__> dobra thx
<BlessJah> ma dla tara znaczenie czy kompresuję cały plik, czy splitem podzieliłem go na czesci i kompresuje czesci (kazda oddzielnie)?
<BlessJah> zgaduje ze lepiej wyjdzie kompresja jednego, duzego pliku
<Wizard> tar w ogóle nie kompresuje
<Wizard> jeśli to jest jeden plik, to nie ma sensu używać tara
<spass> BlessJah: jeden ciul
<BlessJah> Wizard: tar nie
<BlessJah> ale tar --xz --bzip2 --gzip tak
<Wizard> no to jak masz jeden plik, to po kiego grzyba w ogóle używasz tara?
<BlessJah> a czemu nie tara, skoro tar obsluguje tyle roznych algorytmow?
<Dreadlish> o/
<Wizard> bo możesz po prostu spakować którymś z nich?
<BlessJah> mogę
<Wizard> no to po co ci ten tar? :>
<BlessJah> ale mogę też tarowi polecić odnalezienie sie w opcjach kolejnych algorytmów
<BlessJah> Wizard: żeby nie czytać 10 manuali
<Wizard> wszystkie te kompresory mają taką samą składnię
<Dreadlish> xz -d
<Wizard> nawet -1 i -9 akceptują wszystkie
<Dreadlish> tak
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> tego nie wiedziałem
<Dreadlish> jak pracują z tarem to muszą
<BlessJah> sprawdze
<BlessJah> hum... spakowalem bz2 gz lzma i xz obraz iso
<BlessJah> najszybszy gz, wynik 588 mega
<Wizard> z -1 czy z -9?
<Dreadlish> a najlepiej?
<BlessJah> najwolniejsze lzma i xz, wynik o 11 mega lepszy
<Wizard> bewnie bz2
<BlessJah> bz2  592 mega
<BlessJah> pozostawilem dobranie numerka tarowi
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> i masz babo placek ;d
<Dreadlish> == najlepiej gzipować
<BlessJah> czemu?
<BlessJah> serwer mocny jest
<Dreadlish> bo wychodzi optymalnie między
<BlessJah> moje lacze nie
<Dreadlish> jak mocny jest to jedź xztką
<BlessJah> kompresja i tak duzo szybsza niz sciaganie
<BlessJah> 256kbps...
<Dreadlish> ojć
<Dreadlish> masz racje
<BlessJah> 10 sekund kompresji w ta czy w tamta to nie roznica
<BlessJah> oszczednosc megabajta, to roznica
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> masz racje
<BlessJah> xz zuzywa 100% cpu
<BlessJah> czekaj, ile to tam było rdzeni? :>
<BlessJah> lzma == xz?
<Wizard> nie
<BlessJah> podobny czas (nie mierzylem stoprem) i identyczne rozmiary
<Dreadlish> time tar -cJf ;d
<BlessJah> wiem
<BlessJah> nie pomyślałem
<Dreadlish> zauważyłem
<Dreadlish> ale niic ;d
<BlessJah> zresztą tak często po wykonaniu się długomyślącego polecenia zastanawiam sie ile ono trwalo
<Wizard> BlessJah: mierz poleceniem time
<BlessJah> ze mysle nad dodaniem godziny do PS1, zeby moc zobaczyc mniej wiecej jak to wyglada czasowo
<BlessJah> Wizard: wiem ze time
<Dreadlish> to też jest dobre
<Dreadlish> ale dużo zawala prompta
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: i nie dziala jezeli konsole odstawie na kilka minut
<Dreadlish> tia
<BlessJah> bym musial przed wykonaniem polecenia pamietac zeby trzepnac enter
<BlessJah> zeby na nowo czas wyrysowalo
<Dreadlish> poza tym trzeba dodać te pare sec na napisanie polecenia
<BlessJah> mowie tutaj o poleceniach dzialajacych dluzej niz pare sec
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> dobra kij
<Dreadlish> i tak ci wyjdzie jak nie zostawisz terminala ;d
<BlessJah> ano
<BlessJah> ej, ej
<BlessJah> xz usuwa plik źródłowy po skompresowaniu?
<Dreadlish> sam xz tak
<Dreadlish> czekaj
<Dreadlish> bo sam nie wiem
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: widzisz juz czemu tara uzywam?
<BlessJah> no plik mi zniknal
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> usuwa
<BlessJah>        Once  the  target file has been successfully closed, the source file is
<BlessJah>        removed unless --keep was specified.
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: widzisz juz czemu wole tara?
<Dreadlish> tak.
<BlessJah> nie doczytalem manuala
<BlessJah> i stracilem plik zrodlowy
<Dreadlish> bu
<BlessJah> spoko
<BlessJah> na gigówce szybciej ściągnąć niż zdekompresować
<Dreadlish> nie zaprzeczam
<Wizard> nóbki ;)
<Dreadlish> co ciotko?
<Wizard> parchy i dżenta stawiają, a nie umią gzipa używać ;)
<BlessJah> Wizard: xz
<BlessJah> Wizard: tar umie, mi to wystarczy
<BlessJah> oOo
<BlessJah> piękny mirror
<BlessJah> 100%[======================================>] 654,761,984 18.0M/s   in 19s
<Dreadlish> yay
<DaZ> cos za duzo internetow masz :f
<Dreadlish> tyle to nawet torrentow na vpsie nie ma
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: patrz a pierwszy z brzegu wybrałem
<BlessJah> xz -z -9 oszczędzi mi 100 mega
<DaZ> szalej z paqiem :f
<BlessJah> paq?
<Nerihsa> paq8o
<BlessJah> nudzi mi sie, a aktualnie łacze zapycha mi i tak sciaganie czego innego
<Nerihsa> potrafi mi bezstratnie jpg o 25% zmiensjzyc
<Nerihsa> szkoda tylko ze 100mb jakies pol godziny mieli ;s
<BlessJah> ej, nowy layout google?
<DaZ> nowy.
<Dreadlish> tylko pod linuksa dali taki czarny pasek u góru
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: umie wykorzystać kilka rdzeni?
<Nerihsa> nie chyba nie
<BlessJah> to sie nie bede bawil
<Nerihsa> moze rzip
<DaZ> imo umie :f
<Nerihsa> szybszy i lepszy od bzipa
<PoKrAk> ktos pomoze w kwesti vnc servera ?
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk: a so sie stało?
<PoKrAk> chce zeby na kompie do którego się łacze nie pytał o zgode na połączenie tylko brał pulpit
<Dreadlish> przecież to normalnie jest na x11vnc
<Dreadlish> nic sie o zgode nie pyta
<BlessJah> to musisz w ustawieniach serwera grzebac
<PoKrAk> mam vnc4server
<PoKrAk> działa ładnie poza tym jednym
<Dreadlish> to zrób se x11vnc
<BlessJah> kurde no
<BlessJah> xz usuwa
<BlessJah> bzip2 usuwa
<BlessJah> gzip pyta wtf means '--kepp' dude?
<Dreadlish> =.=
<Dreadlish> be
<Dreadlish> --keep
<Dreadlish> a nie kepp
<Dreadlish> ;d
<BlessJah> gzip: unrecognized option '--keep'
<BlessJah> tutaj literowka
<BlessJah> nie tam
<Dreadlish> lolz.
<BlessJah> gzip: invalid option -- 'z'
<BlessJah> który był taki mądry i stwierdził że wszystkie mają ten sam syntax?
<spass> 7z ftw
<BlessJah> 091337 < Wizard> wszystkie te kompresory mają taką samą składnię
<spass> BlessJah: testnij ile to ma po 7z przy maksymalnej kompresji
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: wizard ;d
<Dreadlish> 7z jedzie fajnie
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie wszystkie
<Dreadlish> mi czasem zmniejsza pliki o 1/2
<BlessJah> jak commandlineowa binarka sie nazywa?
<spass> Dreadlish: nie widziałem by coś wielowątkowego lepiej pakowało jak narazie
<spass> BlessJah: 7z
<BlessJah> no to nie mam
<BlessJah> spass: na 8 rdzeniach, nawet jesli nie lepiej, to przynajmniej szybciej
<spass> ano
<spass> zainstaluj :)
<BlessJah> nie moja machina
<Dreadlish> to poproś
<Dreadlish> albo sprawdź p7zip
<BlessJah> nie ma
<BlessJah> o 9 rano zadzwonie do admina
<BlessJah> czy by nie zainstalowak laskawie 7zipa
<Dreadlish> jeszcze wybluzga
<spass> dokładnie. I dodaj, że ma na to 10 min :)
<BlessJah> bz2 gz xz, cos jeszcze do stestowania (wygrywa xz)
<BlessJah> nic wiecej
<PoKrAk> mam to x11vnc i sie nie łączy to trza jakos odpalac jeszcze ?
<BlessJah> tak, trza odpalac
<BlessJah> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/X11vnc
<BlessJah> to nieszczęsne ubuntu strasznie rozleniwia
<BlessJah> samo ma działać, jeszcze czego
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> manual
<BlessJah> może śniadanie do łóżka przynieść?
<Dreadlish> do manuala!
<PoKrAk> dupa ubuntu olałem dawno
<PoKrAk> :)
<BlessJah> nawyki zostaja jak widzę
<PoKrAk> vnc4server odpalał sie od łapy no machine tez
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: przy x11vnc wystarczy polecenie wpisac, nie trzeba recznie zalaczac
<PoKrAk> czyli do rc.local dopiac
<Dreadlish> ta
<BlessJah> napisz se demona do rc.d
<BlessJah> i jak człowiek odpalaj
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: on nie ma rc.d
<Dreadlish> ;d
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: a co ma?
<BlessJah> init.d?
<BlessJah> do tej pory nie wiem jak działa init.d
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: tak samo jak rc.d
<BlessJah> to czemu jak probowalem dopisac demona, to pol systemu okazalo sie biodegradowalne?
<Dreadlish> yyy... nie wiem?>
<BlessJah> nie można po prostu, kulturalnie, wzorem BSD, rc.d i bez zabawy w runlevele
<Dreadlish> arch ma runlevele i rc.d
<BlessJah> ma runlevele
<BlessJah> korzysta z runleveli?
<Dreadlish> ta
<BlessJah> nie
<Wizard> nic już dziś nie korzysta z runleveli
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: czym sie archowy 1 od 3 rózni/
<Wizard> 0 1 2 i 6
<Dreadlish> niczym
<PoKrAk> oki kwestia była w czym innym a nie vnc
<PoKrAk> juz zrobiłem
<shpaq> mornin'
<BlessJah> arch w chwili obecnej chyba wykorzystuje jedynie jeden do haltowania
<BlessJah> i reszte do dzialania
<BlessJah> witaj shpaq
<shpaq> :P
<Dreadlish> siema shpaq
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: jezeli chodzi o archa to juz lepszym rozwiazaniem byloby dostarczanie jakiegos stringu w linijce od kernela, ktory to string potem sobie skrypt odczyta
<BlessJah> i na tej podstawie cos uruchomi albo nie uruchomi
<BlessJah> zreszta gdzies na wiki jest instrukcja, jak wlasnie w ten sposob runleveli uzyc - w skrypcie pobrac wartosc runlevela
<BlessJah> a potem to juz co tylko user sobie zakodzi
<Wizard> to jest najgorsze rozwiązanie z możliwych
<Wizard> a najlepsze to launchd i systemd
<BlessJah> Wizard: ja mówię o wykorzystaniu tego co już jest
<Dreadlish> mnie systemd nie lubi ;d
<BlessJah> systemd ma problemy z haltowaniem
<Dreadlish> poza tym
<BlessJah> nie wysyla do zasilacza polecenia wylaczenia sie
<Dreadlish> a tego nie robi acpi i kernel?
<BlessJah> robi acpi i kernel
<BlessJah> ale z systemd jakoś to nie do końca działa
<Dreadlish> to co tu ma systemd?
<Dreadlish> poprostu nie wysyła pewno haltu do kernela
<BlessJah> ja nie wiem co ma systemd
<BlessJah> poza tym że nie działa
<BlessJah> przedostatni part sciagam
<BlessJah> w koncu
<Wizard> zwykły init jest okropny :(
<BlessJah> ale działa
<BlessJah> afair systemd ujął mojemu szybkostartującemu archowi kilka sekund
<Dreadlish> mojemu ujął 3/4 startu
<BlessJah> ale nie działa halt, więc zostaję przy initcie na razie
<Dreadlish> ale co z tego jak sie niektóre daemony krzaczyły
<Dreadlish> i nie mógł /usr zamontować
<BlessJah> u mnie nie bylo takich efektów
<Dreadlish> poprawka
<Dreadlish> nie mógł w ogóle sie odpalić
<gjm> Bry
<Dreadlish> bo nie miał bibliotek do dbusa
<Dreadlish> któ¶e były na usr
<Dreadlish> gjm: siema misiaczku ;d
<gjm> Dreadlish: siema siema ;)
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: chwila, nie bylo ostrzezenia ze nie obsluguje /usr na osobnych partycjach?
<Admc`> witam
<Wizard> masz /usr na osobnej partycji?
<BlessJah> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd#Installation
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: czerwona ramka
<BlessJah> Wizard: a czemu nie?
<BlessJah> na serwerze przewaznie wsadzam /usr na osobna
<Dreadlish> hy
<BlessJah> zreszta na freebsd jest to normalne i zalecane
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> ja właśnie na tym kompie tak wsadziłem z przyzwyczajenia z freebsd
<Dreadlish> potrzebne na /, reszta paszoł na /usr
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> arch, freebsd, widzę sama elita
<Dreadlish> tzn. freebsd u mnie leży lekko mówiąc
<Dreadlish> ale zainstalować, troszku poadministrować umiem
<BlessJah> we freebsd jest wyraźny podział między system operacyjny a programy z userlandu
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: no to jakie przyzwyczajenie, jak leży?
<Wizard> ja się parę razy przejechałem w freebsd z /usr na osobnym plastrze
<BlessJah> Wizard: to znaczy?
<BlessJah> co nie działało/
<Wizard> wszystko działało, ale często kończyło się miejsce np. w /var, a /usr miał jeszcze tonę wolnego
<BlessJah> w /var?
<Wizard> tak, w /var
<BlessJah> co freebsd poza logami trzymało w /var?
<Wizard> katalog spool jest w /var
<BlessJah> nom
<Wizard> pliki baz z portów są w /var
<Wizard> i starczy
<BlessJah> rozumiem
<BlessJah> bylo wieksze /var dać :>
<Wizard> a domyślnie freebsd proponuje śmieszne te wartości
<Wizard> i jeszcze nazywa je "zalecanymi"
<Wizard> poza tym, logi z pfa i tcpdumpa to było kilka giga miesięcznie, a trza je było trzymać ileśtam czasu
<BlessJah> trza było je trzymać?
<BlessJah> gdzie ty pracujesz?
<Wizard> teraz już gdzie indziej, a wtedy byłem zwykłym adminem w akademiku
<Wizard> zalecenie z góry - trzymać logi
<BlessJah> z tcpdumpa?
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> connecty same tam były
<gjm> omnomnomnom
<BlessJah> buahahaha
<Wizard> BlessJah: co w tym śmiesznego?
<BlessJah> i sprawdzales kto z jaka strona sie laczyl?
<Wizard> mało śmiesznie było, jak jakiś bałwan pr0n z dziećmi wrzucił na ftp :S
<Wizard> ze dwa razy się zdarzyło
<BlessJah> hum...
<BlessJah> no tak
<Wizard> 400 małp z windowsami trzeba monitorować
<BlessJah> jezeli dwa razy poszlo porno, to rzeczywiscie
<BlessJah> trzymac
<BlessJah> Wizard: 400 malp pracujesz w zoo?
<Wizard> mówię, to był akademik, dość spory
<Wizard> ale od 4 lat jestem programatorem ;)
<BlessJah> umknęło mi że w akademiku
<Dreadlish> jestem
<Wizard> ale jak coś trzeba popsuć w solarisie albo freebsd, to tym windziarzom szczeny jeszcze opadają ;)
<gjm> mówisz?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: leży mi bo poprostu nie potrafie sie do niego przyzwyczaić - niby system jak każdy inny unixowaty, ale nie moge
<Dreadlish> Wizard: no..
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: BSD a nie GNU
<BlessJah> i juz problemy
<Dreadlish> no też
<Dreadlish> ls bez kolorków :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: akademik jakiegos uniwersytetu?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: ma kolorki
<BlessJah> ls -G bodajże
<BlessJah> ale poszukaj w portach
<BlessJah> gnuls
<Dreadlish> nie chce odpalać suna żeby sprawdzać
<Dreadlish> ;d
<BlessJah> leń
<Dreadlish> czekaj
<Dreadlish> bo chyba nawet kabel mam
<Dreadlish> oooo
<Dreadlish> mam
<Dreadlish> pikna końcówka iec
<Dreadlish> dziwne że nigdzie nie podłączona
<BlessJah> Wizard: jakby to była polibuda porzadna, to moze windziarzom szczeny by opadly, ale ze dwoch bystrych na pewno by sie znalazło
<Dreadlish> boot disk1
<Dreadlish> kurde nie tu
<gjm> uhu
<gjm> wydało się
<Dreadlish> nie - nie mam internetu w biosie
<Dreadlish> mam tylko pxe
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> i jest
<Dreadlish> sloneczko.dreadlish.co.cc
<Dreadlish> chyba jednak nie to ip
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Wizard> BlessJah: teraz w pracy
<Wizard> sami windziarze
<Dreadlish> nie ma nikogo na poziomie z kim można pogadać :D
<Wizard> jakoś sobie radzę
<Dreadlish> widać
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: spier-papier
<Dreadlish> co spierpapier?
<Dreadlish> coś źle powiedziałem?
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> :>
<Dreadlish> :(
<gjm> Dreadlish: jak to nie ma? :(
<Dreadlish> coniema?
<Dreadlish> fyfko je
<Dreadlish> fafkulce tysz
<gjm> 10:30 < Dreadlish> nie ma nikogo na poziomie z kim można pogadać :D
<Dreadlish> nie mówie że na ircu
<Dreadlish> ludzi
<Dreadlish> e
<gjm> a, to kej
<gjm> okej
<Wizard> gjm: czytanie ze zrozumieniem, program szkoły podstawowej, nauczanie początkowe ;)
<gjm> Wizard: ale nie zaznaczył o jaką czasoprzestrzeń mu chodzi
 * BlessJah ponownie użył cat zgodnie z nazwą
<gjm> e?
<Wizard> nakarmiłeś go? :D
<BlessJah> glowna idea powstania cat bylo laczenie plikow podzielonych splitem
<BlessJah> cat - concatenate files and print on the standard output
<Dreadlish> cat plik1 plik2 itd.
<Dreadlish> wszystko sie da
<Dreadlish> zgodnie z ideą
<Wizard> mhm
<Dreadlish> twórca cata teraz sobie siedzi i myśli "nie tak to sobie wyobrażałem"
<Wizard> cat, tail, head..
<Wizard> takie zwierzęce polecenia
<BlessJah> nom
<Dreadlish> maszynka do mielenia dżdżownic ftw
<BlessJah> przy czym ja dałem cat plika* (split generuje plikaa plikab plikac itf)
<BlessJah> s/itf/itd/
<Dreadlish> nom
<BlessJah> a potem sie zorientowalem, jak mi sie md5 nie zgadzalo
<BlessJah> ze plika.md5sum zawiera sumy kolejnych partów, zebym sobie sprawdzal czy dobrze są czesci pobrane
<Wizard> BlessJah: ale o czym ty mówisz?
<Wizard> bo Ameryki nie odkryłeś :>
<Wizard> ale rozumiem, że nigdy tego nie robiłeś wcześniej i jest to nowość dla Ciebie?
<BlessJah> Wizard: trudno przewidzieć zawczasu że coś* załapie więcej plików niż powinno
<Wizard> na przyszłość uważaj z gwiazdką ;)
<Wizard> i uzywaj []
<Wizard> albo ?
<BlessJah> []?
<Wizard> na gwiazdce to się już przejechało parę osób
<BlessJah> ano
<BlessJah> następnym razem plika{a..z} pójdzie, coby na pewno to co trzeba weszło
<Wizard> mati@turbina:~/temp$ ls -l [Tt]emp
<Wizard> -rw-r--r-- 1 mati mati 0 2011-06-30 10:44 temp
<Wizard> -rw-r--r-- 1 mati mati 0 2011-06-30 10:44 Temp
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> bash umie regexpy?
<Wizard> hmm, tylko globy
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> zsh umi regexpy ;d
<Wizard> ale mój fish np tego nie łyka
<Wizard> tak, przyznaję się, używam programu 'friendly interactive shell'
<Wizard> :)
<BlessJah> noone shell pass
<BlessJah> komunikat pasuje do sytuacji, kiedy nikt nie pamieta hasla i sie do powloki dostac nie moga
<Wizard> shell? chyba shall
<BlessJah> shell
<Dreadlish> po angolsku ejst shall
<Dreadlish> tylko on se shell napisał ;d
<BlessJah> zauważ że 'pass' z oryginału też inaczej tlumaczę
<Wizard> bez sensu
<BlessJah> w oryginale "nikt nie przejdzie"
<Dreadlish> yup
<BlessJah> wiem
<BlessJah> gra słów
<BlessJah> zaraz się dwa miodki znalazły
<Wizard> teraz pytanie do panów
<Wizard> załóżmy, że zrobiłem chsh jako root (sobie)
<Wizard> i wpisałem źle powłokę, a ten dziad po su i poprawnym haśle pokazuje mi jakieś login failed
<lisu> ja sie kurde pytam, kto im mózg odmontował? no przegięcie totalne
<Dreadlish> Wizard: su /bin/bash
<Wizard> i co teraz mam zrobić? :>
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> su -c "/bin/bash"
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: ^C?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: /usr/bin/bash
<BlessJah> ale najbezpieczniej
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: /usr/local/bin/bash
<Dreadlish> najbezpieczniej /bin/sh
<Dreadlish> :D
<Wizard> Dreadlish: su nie działa w ogóle
<BlessJah> no tak, zapomina się
<Dreadlish> u.
<Dreadlish> singleuser
<Dreadlish> i jazda
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: /usr/bin/env działa wszędzie
<Wizard> załatwiłem się tak w zeszłym tygodniu
<Wizard> sudo vipw - taka jest odpowiedź
<Dreadlish> sudo
<Dreadlish> pff
<Wizard> ha, widzisz
<Wizard> nie wziąłeś pod uwagę najprostszego rozwiązania
<Dreadlish> nie wziąłem pod uawge że ktokolwiek normalny używa sudo
<gjm> co ci przeszkadza sudo?
<Dreadlish> w zasadzie to nic ;d
<Dreadlish> tylko wole widzieć w logach kto sie loguje na roota ;d
<Dreadlish> poprawka
<Dreadlish> kto próbuje
<gjm> ale na desktopie chyba nie ma takiej potrzeby, nie? no to w czym problem
<Dreadlish> no na desktopie to nie ma problemas
<Dreadlish> sam używam na desktopie
<Dreadlish> tylko że ja nienormalny jestem ;d
<Dreadlish> z reguły
 * gjm też
<gjm> Dreadlish: nie jesteś sam
<Dreadlish> poprawka
<Dreadlish> każdy {Linuks,Uniks,BSDz}iarz nie jest normalny
<gjm> oł je
<gjm> we are geeks
<Dreadlish> a nie jakiś kamil szajs
<gjm> Dreadlish++;
<DaZ> brednie
<DaZ> połowa społeczności to takie kamilki [;
<Dreadlish> jak ja go wczoraj nazwałem
<Dreadlish> kamil volkswagen
 * Skrzyp wita z rana
<Wizard> z rana, ja zaraz obiad będę jadł :S
<Wizard> o co chodzi z kamilkiem?
<gjm> Wizard: obiad, nie za wcześnie trochę?
<Wizard> gjm: od 7 jestem na nogach
<Wizard> najwyższa pora
<Wizard> poza tym, nie jadam śniadań ;P
<gjm> no to smacznego
<Wizard> git commit -a
<Wizard> kurde, znów się złapałem
<Wizard> wie ktoś jak w gnome3 włączyć sloppy focus?
<Wizard> ha, gconf-editorem ;)
<Wizard> gconf-editor++
<bialy663> w gnome3 jeszcze sie uzywa gconfeditora?
<bialy663> mialo przejsc calkowicie na dconfa chyba
<Wizard> nie wiem, może gconf-editor edytuje dconfa?
<Wizard> a może nie przeszli :S
<Wizard> co byłoby słabe
<Wizard> kde też używa dconf, nie?
<Wizard> julek: ping
<Morfeusz> cześć
<Wizard> cześć Morfeusz
<Killos> witam
<Wizard> cześć Killos
<Wizard> umie ktoś imagemagick?
<Wizard> tak dawno nie używałem, że zapomniałem :D
<Wizard> konkretniej, chcę zmienić rozmiar dużej ilości obrazków programem mogrify
<Wizard> dobra, wywalczyłem
<winter> firefox zżerający 650mb \o/
<Morfeusz> winter, normalka
 * lukaszg po to kupił 3gb ram aby z niego korzystać...
<Dreadlish> gz.
<Dreadlish> ja mam 2 i jeszcze nie udało mi sie go całego zająć
<lukaszg> ja mam tylko pełny ram wykorzystany gdy odpale virtualbox'a
<Dreadlish> ja mam pełny ram wykorzystany jak odpale virtualboxa, firefoxa i minecrafta
<Dreadlish> a jeszcze tego tu nie robiłem
<lukaszg> firefox to u mnie jest na autostarcie i nie jest wyłączany
<Morfeusz> u kolegi firefox zjadł kiedyś 2 GB ramu
<kklimonda> winter: 650 to pikuś ;)
<Morfeusz> u mnie Opera zje max 400
<winter> teraz 710 razem z plugin containerem
<kklimonda> winter: no to się rozkręcamy ;)
<winter> co za bloat
<kklimonda> u mnie Fx potrafił spokojnie 1GB wciągnąć
<kklimonda> chociaż ostatnio się uspokoił
<kklimonda> teraz 250 tylko
<winter> zaczynam myśleć o innej przeglądarce
<Morfeusz> kklimonda, masz wersję 5.0 ?
<kklimonda> Morfeusz: tak
<winter> ja też
<Morfeusz> kklimonda, to w tej wersji poprawili zarządzanie pamięcią
<winter> 13:54 < winter> ja też
<Szatan> Morfeusz: niebieska czy czerwona tabletka?
<Morfeusz> Szatan, obie :)
<Dreadlish> ło
<Dreadlish> torrencik wstał
<Szatan> Dreadlish: juz dawno
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> ale na kanale jesteś od 2 minut ;d
<Admc`> Jest libreoffice 3.4.1
<Admc`> http://ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/tdf/libreoffice/stable/3.4.1/
<Admc`> to jest ta gałąź stabilna dla użytkowników domowych
<Admc`> korporacjom zalecają używać 3.3.3
<Szatan> Dreadlish: o 7 wstalem i caly dzien na rowerze
<Dreadlish> to zejdź z rowera
<Dreadlish> bo spadniesz
<Szatan> buhahahaha
<Szatan> juz jagody sa
<Dreadlish> pfff
<Dreadlish> od dawna
<Dreadlish> ja już drugi tydzień jeżdże na jagody
<Szatan> to zalezy gdzie mieszkasz ;s
<Dreadlish> mam 2 kilosy do lasu
<gjm> Dreadlish: i ile ci płacą?
<Dreadlish> gjm: pierogi z jagodami i tort sezonowy
<Szatan> pewnie mu w dziewicach placa ;x
<gjm> Dreadlish: a, myślałem że w celach zarobkowych
<Dreadlish> pfff...
<Dreadlish> ja na żarcie jade :D
<gjm> nie chciałoby mi się
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> ja nazbieram kubek i jazda
<Dreadlish> schodzi mi to 20min
<Dreadlish> a ile żarcia :D
<Wilczek> http://www.samosia.pl/pokaz/1664176/pomoc_zalozylem_sie_z_kolezanka_ze_jak_bede_mial_ponad_30_odpowiedzi_to_mi_zrobi_loda
<Wilczek> :D
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4xe32oz> (at www.samosia.pl)
<Wilczek> Ciekawe zakłady ma koleś ^^
<Dreadlish> nom
<gjm> omnomnom
<winter> o/
<Wilczek> \o
<gjm> /o
<gjm> |o|
<Wilczek> \d(-.-)b/
<Szatan> dnb
<Szatan> dubstep
<gjm> electroooo
<Szatan> hardstyle
<gjm> zjebałeś, co to w ogóle ma być
<fi9o> jak widze dubstep
<fi9o> to bym nawet cos napisal
<fi9o> ale by mnie kopneli stad
<Wizard> fi9o: wal
<Wizard> zawsze możesz autojon sobie skonfigurować ;)
<fi9o> E tam ;]
<fi9o> jebac ten caly chujstep ;]
<fi9o> A jak mnie wykopia i tak wroce, o!
<Wizard> gorzej, jak dostaniesz bana
<fi9o> Nie bede plakac ;]
<Wizard> bo się okaże, że op tego gówna słucha
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> a to jest "muzyka" dla ograniczonych umysłowo
<fi9o> Powinien uszanowac to, ze mnie sie to nie podoba ;]
<Wizard> bacz co napisałem
<Wizard> ludzie, którzy się tym podniecają muszą mieć IQ jak Forest Gump
<Wizard> gdzieś mi tu wklejali jakiś link do youtube, bo tak serio, to nawet nie wiem co to :D
<Wizard> tak tylko flejm sieję
<Wizard> jakieś Matthew Band, czy coś takiego ;P
<fi9o> Wizard: Forset Gump?
<fi9o> Powiedzialbym, ze raczej IQ na poziomie glona akwaryjnego
<fi9o> Ale to juz co kto lubi i koniec ;)
<fi9o> Wizard: I do cholery nie wciagaj mnie w flame'y
<fi9o> Bo ja to lubie :<
<fi9o> Ale wiem, ze mi ich wystarczy
<Wizard> dobra, już nie będę
<Wizard> dzisiaj się już wyżyłem
<Wizard> na pochybel archowcom
 * Wizard na pokaz wali w Dreadlisha kulą ognia
 * gjm wzywa smoka
<Wizard> "dragonslayer mmmhmmmmhmmm..."
<gjm> Skrzyp: \o
<Wizard> Skrzyp: wyszedłeś tylko po to, żeby się przywitać?
<Wizard> http://kodein.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-Dragon-95318416
<julek> Wizard: pong
<Wizard> pm?
<julek> kklimonda: ping
<kklimonda> julek: pong
<julek> kklimonda: mog na pm?
<kklimonda> pewnie
<Skrzyp> Wizard: co mnie hajlajtowałeś, jakem był w Biedronce?
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: "jakem" nie znaczy "jak -em"
<Nerihsa> "jakem byl" - "jak bylem"
<gjm> chędożcie się parobkowie
<BlessJah> Jakem BlessJah, nogi na mej ziemi postawić plugawcom nie pozwolę!
<ntat> Jak dodać skrót do programu na bocznym pasku w Unity?
<BlessJah> gjm: zapomniałeś o 'o'
<BlessJah> gjm: ochędążcie
<gjm> no nie wiem
<BlessJah> znaczy ogarnijcie, zadbajcie o wierzchni ubiór, bo nie godzi się w szacie ubłoconej na dwór pana przybywać
<gjm> BlessJah: przepraszam o wielmoży panie, ale wiedzy z ksiąg mądrych posiąść, nie było mi dane
<BlessJah> zacnie
<DaZ> ssiecie dupe
<DaZ> [;
<gjm> DaZ: a żeby Cie czarownik spode lasu klątwą pokarał
<BlessJah> mówiłem już że centos ma do dupy dokumentację?
<winter> nie
<Wilczek> W końcu papier jest do dupy ;P
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: a centos ma w ogóle jakąś dokumentacje?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: caly czas mnie kieruja na dokumentacje RHEL, ktora bardzo handbook fbsd przypomina
<BlessJah> z tym ze handbookiem fbsd nie jest
<Dreadlish> ehh
<BlessJah> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman_Rosetta
<BlessJah> arch ma swietna dokumentacje
<BlessJah> arch ma tak swietna dokumentacje ze dokumentacje archa bede uzywal do nauki centosa
<BlessJah> zamiast dokumentacji centosa i rhel
<Dreadlish> arch ma świetne wiki
<Dreadlish> ja jej używam w zasadzie wszędzie
<BlessJah> zasadniczo sam uzywam dokumentacji archa wszedzie i ludzi np z tego kanalu odsylam do niej
<BlessJah> ale liczylem na to ze centos/rhel bedzie lepsza mial, moze nie tak dobra jak arch
<BlessJah> ale nie tak złą jak jest w rzeczywistosci...
<BlessJah> w dodatku proby szukania na wiki zazwyczaj koncza sie odnalezieniem artykułu w języku chiński uproszczony, lub pomocy do moinmoin (silnik wiki...)
<julek> arch ma dobre wiki, ale afair gentoo lepsze...
<julek> chociaz w sumie juz dawno w to nie zegladalem
<BlessJah> julek: widzialem kilka artykolow z polskiego wiki gentoo
<BlessJah> i były niezłe
<BlessJah> czego nie można powiedzieć o polskim wiki archa
<BlessJah> natomiast nie znam wiki gentoo na tyle (ani polskiego ani angielskiego), zeby sie wypowiadac
<shpaq> gentoo wiki is outdated
<julek> no ja to gentoo wiki ogladalem dawno
<julek> najlepsze jest wiki cruksa
<BlessJah> http://wiki.centos.org/PackageManagement/Yum
<BlessJah> to jest piekne
<BlessJah> przez przypadek dowiedzialem sie
<BlessJah> ze pakiety instaluje sie przez polecenie YUM
<BlessJah> z wiki bym sie niestety tego nie dowiedział
<Wizard> to chyba w yellowdogu ;)
<BlessJah> wpisuję YUM w wyszukiwanie
<julek> w redhacie nie bylo rpm domyslnie?
<BlessJah> Wizard: to co jest w centos/rhel?
<BlessJah> w kazdym razie
<BlessJah> YUM w polu wyszukiwania
<BlessJah> chinskie, chinskie, jak uzywam repo RHEL, china, china, espania, skrypt ulatwiajacy, china, china, JEST
<BlessJah> jest to czego szukalem
<BlessJah> PackageManagement/Yum
<BlessJah> wchodze a tam to gówno, ktore wam pokazałem
<BlessJah> Wizard, julek: na wasze pytanie dot rpm
<BlessJah> Modified (Yum) is the default package manager used in CentOS ( all versions ).
<BlessJah> 10 pozycja, to strona ktora powinna zawierac to, czego szukam
<BlessJah> nie zawiera
<Wizard> BlessJah: czego ty szukasz, niemoto?
<julek> Wizard: przypominasz sobie to zdanie, co ci dzisiaj napisalem?
<Wizard> :)
<BlessJah> z poprzednich 9 sześć jest po chińsku, jedna po hiszpańsku
<Wizard> julek: lol
<BlessJah> jedna opisuje jak instalować z repo RHEL a jedna to skrypt jakiegoś usera majacy ulatwic instalacje
<Wizard> #centos to fajny kanał
<BlessJah> ponarzekam tam
<Wizard> uff ;)
<Wilczek> Mam kłopot
<Wilczek> Przed minutą ni z tego ni z owego system się przywiesił i sam wylogował
<Wilczek> Po zalogowaniu mam takie kropki w rogu ekranu: http://s3.ifotos.pl/img/Obszar-ro_hwersaq.png
<Wilczek> Niezależnie czy mam pulpit na wierzchu, przeglądarkę czy IRC'a
<Wilczek> Gdy np.: robię zaznaczenie myszką i przejadę po tych kropkach, to te mrugają
<aiteip> witam
<Wilczek> witam :)
<Diabelko> Wilczek: drajwera zmień
<Wilczek> Diabelko: Metoda z Windowsa (restart) wystarczyła :)
<gjm> chce ktoś coś kupić?
<gjm> http://gjm.rootedker.nl/files/lista.html
 * winter wpierdala kurczaka, ziemniaki i mizerię
<BlessJah> gjm: ja chce kupic, masz tam ak47 w dobrym stanie?
<gjm> musiałbym poszukać
<BlessJah> dodaj ceny
<winter> BlessJah: ak47? O_o
<lisu> ak47 jest najpopularniejsze, naboje kupisz wszędzie... prawie ;)
<BlessJah> winter: tak, potoczna nazwa wszystkiego co bazuje na starym projekcie kałasznikova
<winter> chcesz kupić?
<lisu> kurde, jak zmusić tego głupiego xscreensavera do tego, aby blokował ekran po wyłączeniu go?
<BlessJah> blokował po wylaczeniu?
<BlessJah> moze go nie wylaczaj
<BlessJah> wtedy latwiej bedzie mu go blokowac
<lisu> BlessJah: chodzi o to, aby: po primo wyłączył ekran a nie zaczernił
<BlessJah> nie wiem czy xscreensaver to umie
<lisu> BlessJah: po duo(?): aby przy ruszeniu myszą ekran się zaświecił i zapytał o hasło
<lisu> BlessJah: raz chodzi, raz nie chodzi, nie wiem od czego to zależy
<lisu> może jakieś programy blokują go? czy cuś?
<lisu> w unity 11.04 ładnie to rozwiązali gnome-screensaverem, ale kurde nieużyteczne pod fluxboxem
<bialy663> wiecił i zapytał o hasło
<bialy663> af
<bialy663> bad ppm
<BlessJah> bialy663: nie strofuj jej, bo wyrosnie na niegrzeczna dziewczynke
<bialy663> to było niezamierzone
<bialy663> niechcący dotkłem ppm
<BlessJah> czemu to zawsze jest "niechacy"
<BlessJah> bbl
<bialy663> bo za blisko lpm :P
<Wilczek>   O
<Wilczek>  \|/
<Wilczek>   |
<Wilczek>  / \
<lukaszg>   '
<Wilczek>   O
<Admc`> źle!
<Wilczek>  \|/
<lukaszg>   -
<Wilczek> -.-
<Wilczek>   o
<lukaszg>  ;p
<Admc`> :P
<Wilczek>   o
<Admc`> =
<Wilczek>  \|/
<Wilczek>   |
<mati75> >
<Wilczek>  /'\
<lukaszg> mati75, lol ;d
<Wilczek>   '
<Admc`> \o/
<Admc`>  |
<Admc`>  |\
<Admc`> tak to się robi:P
<mati75> lepsze widziałem
<mati75> ale to pod flood podchodzi
<Admc`> wyślij na pw
<Admc`> albo nawet jak flood to i tak tylko cię wykopią
<mati75> hahahaha
<mati75> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/90eb47d37b1cf095fa74ad12d3ade0b1.jpg?1309372113
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/439vqg8> (at i1.kwejk.pl)
<beesel_> bry
<lukaszg>  -.-
<beesel_> moze ktos ma zaproszenia na google, ??
<beesel_> google+
<Wilczek> @*(#$&$*(@&
<Wilczek> Przez ten shit
<Wilczek> Google teraz badziewnie wygląda
<Wilczek> -.-
<lukaszg> google mi teraz sie z bingiem kojarzy
<Wilczek> Mi też
<Wilczek> A Bing jest od złego Micro$hitu
<sylwek> hi all
<lukaszg> Wilczek, a no, Windows na mnie już się chyba całkiem obraził bo ostatnio co się do niego zbliżam to od razu problemy...
<sylwek> u mnie też tak jest
<lukaszg> dziś od razu wykrył wira na usb, wczoraj raz wykrył usb potem juz mu sie nie chciało, i musiałem skorzystac z innego komp lul
<Wilczek> Ja tam się go całkowicie pozbyłem :)
<sylwek> muszę window wymienić bo ostatnio są niezłe wiatry i mi piwka przewraca
<Wilczek> xD
<beesel_> ha micro$ost nie jest zly tylko ludzie sa zli :P
<sylwek> ale z jednej strony to dobrze bo akurat teściowa przyszła
<lukaszg> ja przed podejściem do kompa z win biorę tabletki uspokajające... ;p
<sylwek> a ja piwko
<sylwek> a więc prawie to samo
<sylwek> ;)
<lukaszg> a tak btw ktoś miał może do czynienia z "X Record extension" ??
<winter> oho
<winter> kanał się ruszył
<Dreadlish> nom
<winter> ci tu o piwku a ja nie mogę pić przez jeszcze 11 dni
<Dreadlish> bo?
<Dreadlish> kto o piwku
<winter> antybiotyki
<winter> 20:53 < sylwek> a ja piwko
<julek> taa... antybiotyki...
<julek> wszycie?;)
<winter> hm?
<winter> jakie znowu wszycie
<julek> no esperal
 * winter nie wie o co chodzi
<julek> `g esperal
<Przekliniak> julek: Esperal - leczenie alkoholizmu: <http://esperal.eu/>
<winter> niee
<winter> ja nie w takim stadium jeszcz jestem
<winter> i pijam tylko browarki
<julek> a ja wszystko:)
<winter> hm. i na dodatek herbata mi się skończyłą.
<markusmarecki> witam
<Morfeusz> cześć
<beesel> bry
<beesel> OkropNick: jestes ?
<OkropNick> beesel: tak
<beesel> mozna na prv?
<OkropNick> ok
<Wizard> dobry wieczór
<beesel> Wizard: gdzie tam dobry
<beesel> jak co dzien poklucilem sie z baba ..
<beesel> na dodatek leje jak z wiadra
<beesel> czy ktos ma virtualbox-ose ??
 * lukaszg robił ostatnio zdjęcie rentgenowskie ^^ http://i.imgur.com/26KFX.gif
<beesel> i co wyszlo ?
<lukaszg> j/w i więcej nic...
<beesel> wg niego jestes martwy :D
<lukaszg> aha
<lukaszg> powiem lekarce jak pójdę się zbadać ;p
<beesel> ha
<lukaszg> co jak co, zastrzyki usypiające przed operacjami dają niezły odlot 5 sekundowy ;p
<beesel> ha
<beesel> a co ci operowali ?
<Psotnick> jest tu jakiś webmaster, albo ktos kto orientuje się w cenach stron WWW?
<Wizard> ja poprawiłem humor, właśnie wróciłem z transformers
<BlessJah> Psotnick: powiedz mi co chcesz, ja ci to wycenie
<BlessJah> Psotnick: wdrożenie WP+theme cie interesuje, czy pisanie od zera?
<Psotnick> interesuje mnie czy coś takiego jest warte 14 000zł http://www.wolbrom.pl/ ?
<Wizard> Psotnick: w czym? django, rails, groovy, jee?
<Psotnick> Wizard: a żebym to ja wiedział
<Psotnick> po prostu nie wydaje mi się, żeby coś takiego kosztowało 14k zł
<Wizard> gotowy cms to jest, zobacz na dole strony link
<Psotnick> no widzę
<BlessJah> Psotnick: to nie jest warte 14k
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: serio?
<bastetmilo> A robiles juz takie?
<BlessJah> ale na przetargach idą wałki
<bastetmilo> czytales wymagania przetargowe?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: prosiłem cię, nie odpisywałaś, wyrażam własną opinię
<bastetmilo> bo ja tak i startowałam
<Psotnick> czyli odpowiedź brzmi: jst warte 14k PLN?
<bastetmilo> Psotnick: mieli fuksa z tymi 14k - bo nie startowala firma ktora robi to za 5 tys.
<Wizard> nie znam się na wycenianiu
<Psotnick> bastetmilo: czyli przepłacili?
<Wizard> mógłbym to wycenić w czasoludziach :D
<bastetmilo> Psotnick: musiałabym zobaczyc wymagania.
<bastetmilo> Bo czasem ludzie z promocji sa tacy posrani ze w glowie sie nie miesci
<Psotnick> dobra, nieważne w sumie
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> byłem kiedyś w Wolbromie
<Psotnick> tylko jakoś tak dużo mi się to wydaje
<Psotnick> Wizard: Wolbromiu*
<Psotnick> ja jestem praktycznie codziennie ;)
<bastetmilo> Psotnick: jesli sobie zażyczyli super dopasowanych modułów... i bzdetów różnych, to to jest realna cena.
<Wizard> Psotnick: chciałem objechać Kraków i się zgubiłem :D
<Morfeusz> Psotnick, Wolbrom obok jakiej miejscowości ?
<Psotnick> Wizard: to dość szerokim łukiem omijałeś ;D
<Psotnick> Morfeusz: z takich większych to Olkusz jest jakieś 18km oddalony
<Morfeusz> Psotnick, to moje okolice :)
<Psotnick> ale wam się zebrało dzisiaj ;D
<Wizard> Psotnick: no bo nie jechałem dookoła Krakowa, tylko po prostu nie chciałem jechać przez Kraków
<Wizard> więc miało to sens
<Wizard> i to była miejscowość, w której wymiękłem już zupełnie, a potem mi wróciła nadzieja
<Psotnick> siedze na IRCu już długo dość i dowiedziałem się dzisiaj, że dwie osoby mieszkają niedaleko mnie
<Wizard> bo najpierw widzę znak "Miasto Wolbrom wita"
<Psotnick> Morfeusz: a skąd jesteś dokładnie?
<Wizard> mówę, kuwa, w życiu nie słyszałem o takim mieście
<Morfeusz> Psotnick, Wysocice
<Wizard> a za chwilę "Olkusz, 20" "URATOWANY!"
<Psotnick> nie wiem gdzie to jest ;D
<Psotnick> Wizard: no widzisz ;D
<Wizard> no, z Węgier wtedy wracałem
<Wizard> trochę badziewnie, że przejechałem przez madziarksie serpentyny, potem przez słowackie, a zgubiłem się w Polsce
<Wizard> ale byłem zmęczony i nie chciałem stać w Krakowie, a bym w niego wjechał o 16..
<Morfeusz> Psotnick, Wysocice są około 11 km od Miechowa
<Psotnick> już sobie wyguglałem ;D
<Morfeusz> :)
<Wizard> zdolna bestyja
<Psotnick> Morfeusz: tak w ogóle to nie słyszałem, żeby jakiś inny Wolbrom był jeszcze
<Psotnick> Wizard: ;D
<Morfeusz> Psotnick, ja również, ale wolałem się upewnić.
<Psotnick> dobra, idę spać
<Psotnick> branoc
<Morfeusz> narazie
<Skrzyp>  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yQItb9yl8Y
 * Skrzyp robi z tego pack do Hedgewarsów
<Wizard> pora na dobranoc, bo już księżyc świeci.. ;P
<julek> dzieci lubią misie...
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> siema julek
<julek> siema
<julek> zbliza sie polnoc - julek osiaga najwieksza aktywnosc
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> wiąże się to z odwiedzeniem pobliskiej żabki i uszczupleniem budżetu o 20 zł
<julek> kupilbym sobie jakis fajny scyzoryk
<julek> heh... ja mam monopolowy blisko:)
<julek> a tak btw. zabki to zwykle do 23:00
<Wizard> paczka marlboro zielonych 11,50, 3 piwa, 10
<julek> przynajmniej u mnie...
<julek> 12,00
<julek> albo 11,40
<julek> paliles marlboro flavor plus?
<Wizard> nie, ja mało palę
<Wizard> i jak kupuję, to tylko te zielone marlboro
<julek> no ja ostatnio te kopce
<Wizard> ostatnio, jakieś 2 tyg. temu płaciłem 11,50
<Wizard> okropne są te faje, ale to są najlepsze jakie znalazłem
<Wizard> a co to są te flejwor plus?
<julek> takie w sumie lajciki
<Wizard> to są te białe, czy czarne?
<Wizard> od kiedy zaprzestałem jarać, to się pozmieniało :S
<julek> biale to lighty, czarnych nie palilem, ale to jakies slimy
<julek> wpisz sobie w google;)
<Wizard> ej, to same reklay wyskakują
<Wizard> wpiszę w wikipedię
<Tyczek> Czerwony route66, glizy, maszynka i jazda. ;P
<Wizard> nie ma
<julek> heh...
<julek> wpisz sobie w szukajce grafiki
<julek> maja taka smieszna rozsuwana paczke
<julek> Tyczek: ja juz sie w to nie bawie;)
<Tyczek> Zawsze taniej. ;P
<julek> Tyczek: kiedys z nudow sobie kupowalem
<Wizard> eh
<julek> wcale nie taniej, jesli kupisz dobry tyton;)
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> skręty z byle gówna są okrutne
<Wizard> i ludzie się dziwnie patrzą na ulicy :/
<Wizard> szczególnie jak palisz skręta takiego ręcznie robionego
<julek> Wizard: to akurat wyglada jak normalny papieros;)
<Wizard> ta wiem
<Wizard> są nawet takie bibułki z gotowym filtrem
<julek> http://images.okazje.info.pl/p/inne/4519/gilzy-ocb-100.jpg
<julek> ta
<Wizard> o właśnie
<julek> mam tez taka maszynke do zwijania
<Wizard> no kojarzę, kolega miał
<julek> trzeba oddzielnie filtr i bibulki
<julek> ale to upierdliwe i ja mam jakas mala, na takie krotkie jak popularne, czy mocne
<Wizard> mhm
<Wizard> hmm
<julek> mmh
<Wizard> następny powinien wypchnąć "h" tak, żeby odpadło
<Wizard> coś w stylu mm          h→
<Wizard> z wektorem, bo jeszcze leci
<julek> µ
<julek> :þ
<Wizard> :Ж
<Wizard> ehh, w 4 lata chinole zbudowały najdłuższy w mirie most
<Wizard> a w Polsce nie potrafią zrobić 20km autostrady, gnoje
<Wizard> idę po piwo
<julek> to nie wina chinczykow w sumie;)
<Wizard> ale nie zaśmiecajmy kanału, jak sami gadamy, to pm ;)
<gjm> 1st
<Wilczek> 2
<beesel> 3th
<gjm> kto was robił w ogóle?
<gjm> beesel: 3rd!
<gjm> *
<beesel> e tam
<beesel> mnie tata :D
<konraddo> hej
<konraddo> katuje ktos netbooka kde4? :p
<Dreadlish> nie
<konraddo> wiedzialem :<
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-01
<m477> winter: o/
<m477> winter: o/
<Skrzyp> kuffa!
<Skrzyp> czlek tu haczy, a mu cmy i inne robale nadlatuja
<Skrzyp> i to takie byki
<m477> mi tez
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> killall bącóry
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/Wiadomosci/1,80273,9873187,Nergal_przed_sadem__Nie_przyznaje_sie_do_winy__FOTO_.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6jqqbct> (at wiadomosci.gazeta.pl)
<Wizard> w dupach się przewraca
<Matan[M]> bry
<shpaq> mornin'
<gjm> Bry
<Wizard> cześć gjm
<gjm> siemano siemano
<m477> o/
<winter> \o
<winter> o/
<Wizard> cześć winter
<winter> cześć
<m477> winter: nareszcie
<m477> martwilem sie
<m477> cala noc nie spalem, czy nicCi sie nie stalo
<winter> LoL
<m477> :-(
<Wizard> ?
<m477> winter to moj maly syneczek
<winter> idę zaraz spać
<m477> ja jeszcze nie
<winter> bo nie mogłem w nocy zasnąć
<winter> m477: :-D
<m477> ? :)
<winter> 10:55 < m477> winter to moj maly syneczek
<m477> tru stroy
<Wizard> dobrze, nie chcę znać szczegółów
<Wizard> kto jest mamusią a kto tatusiem
<m477> PUCIOCHENZAP \o/
<Dreadlish> o/
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<BlessJah> żółwiątko
<BlessJah> krzaki czy dobrze
<winter> BlessJah: dąbrzę
<BlessJah> znaczy czcionka
<winter> no mówię, że dobrze
<BlessJah> winter: czcionka, mam problem z czcionka w terminalu
<winter> to nie wiem
<BlessJah> nie możesz wiedzieć, bo nie widzisz
<Matan[M]> ktoś z was jest gdzieś (szukam poli) na inżynierii oprogramowania?
<manishe> mam w kompie 1x PCIe 2.0 x16, 1x PCIe 2.0 x4, 1x PCIe 2.0 x1. da sie podlaczyc do tej plyty dwie karty graficzne? (jedna juz siedzi w porcie PCIe 2.0 x16)
<Wizard> Matan[M]: ja jestem
<Matan[M]> Wizard: gdzie?
<Wizard> polibuda łódzka
<Matan[M]> Wizard: dobrze kształcą czy tylko sobie studentów zbierają na masówkę
<dweller> Matan[M]: a jakie wyniki z matury? :>
<Matan[M]> dweller: jeszcze nie ma :P
<Matan[M]> na razie muszę wiedzieć jakie dodatkowe na ową maturę przedmioty brać
<Matan[M]> ;]
<dweller> bo coś tam na portalach pisali że matma tragicznie poszła
<dweller> mediana i średnia 44% :D
<Wizard> Matan[M]: podobno 4 uczelnia w kraju, tak się chwalą
<dweller> Matan[M]: matme piszesz dobrze i po problemie
<Wizard> ale na elektrycznym program jest fatalny
<Wizard> na ftimsie jest trochę lepiej, ale windziarnia straszna
<Wizard> zależy czego oczekujesz
<Matan[M]> no ze mnie elektryk żaden
<Wizard> jeszcze informatyka jest na ife, po angielsku
<manishe> zobaczy ktos: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3/M4A87TDUSB3/websites/Global/products/nlWYrI9wlNIYHAaa/XuKMgoNOVISnmyJe_500.jpg to zdjecie plyty glownej, tam jest jeden port PCIE 2.0 x16, i tam jest karta graficzna. ale czy w ktorys z pozostalych portow mozna wczepic karte graficzna? czyli PCIE 2.0 x1 albo x4
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/67wgno5> (at www.asus.com)
<dweller> Wizard: wiesz, na windziarnie nie można narzekać, bo gdyby MS to bylibyśmy w czarnej dupie
<dweller> manishe: można
<Wizard> dweller: no nie wiem, słabo to widzę
<dweller> ja mam karte graficzna w lapku pod expresscard wczepione
<Matan[M]> dweller: za czasów C64 nikt nie narzekał na oprogramowanie, każdy pisał własne :P
<Wizard> najgłupsze są zajęcia w stylu "grafika 3d"
<Wizard> albo "komputerowe wspomaganie projektowania"
<Wizard> na co to komu?
<Wizard> :P
<dweller> uczelnia nie ma takiego znaczenia bo jak sie nie bedziesz sam uczył programowania to nawet UW nic Ci nie da
<Wizard> racja
<Wizard> patrzę teraz na tematy inżynierek ludzi ode mnie, to żal dupę ściska
<Matan[M]> "Grafika komputerowa i multimedia" no widzę właśnie Wizard
<Wizard> prawie nikt programu nie robi, ani demonów nie stawia, tylko jakieś opisówy
<Wizard> Matan[M]: zależy co byś chciał robić w życiu
<Wizard> z programowaniem to nigdy nic nie wiadomo, ale uczelnie *nie* uczą programowania
<Wizard> uczelnie uczą, żeby napisać coś, co prawie działa, oddać i zapomnieć, nikt nigdy nie sprawdza jakości kodu, wzorców projektowych
<Matan[M]> Wizard: jeb*ć w kodzie ewentualnie coś z projektowaniem oprogramowania
<Wizard> w ogóle, ja przez wszystkie lata studiów nigdy na zajęciach nie usłyszałem zwrotu "wzorce projektowe"
<dweller> Matan[M]: na dobrą sprawę najlepiej iść na niestacjonarne, zapierdalać do roboty i samemu sie uczyć programowania
<Wizard> i jak tu potem iść do pracy?
<Wizard> po 2 roku tak zrobiłem
<dweller> masz papier, masz doświadczenie i masz skilla, same profity
<Wizard> poszedłem do pracy, bo 5 lat magisterskich to strata czasu
<Matan[M]> walić magisterkę, inżynier też dobry level
<Wizard> na tym poprzestaję
<Wizard> już tylko 3 badziewne matematyki mi zostały do zaliczenia i mogę się bronić
<Wizard> a inżynierka się pisze :)
<Matan[M]> i tak za rok będę miał vevel up to techa
<Wizard> co? technikum?
<Wizard> skończyłem technikum kiedyś :)
<Matan[M]> Wizard: lepszy tech niż lic
<Wizard> no ba
<Matan[M]> się jeszcze nad wrocławiem i gdańskiem zastanawiam
<Matan[M]> trzeba będzie pomyśleć jeno
<Wizard> to jakie uczelnie rozważasz?
<Wizard> w Gdańsku byś miał z KotemBehemotem zajęcia ;D
<dweller> Matan[M]: w gdańsku masz dużo programowania, ale też fizyki ;D
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> Kot fizykę prowadzi i jakieś klepanie
<Matan[M]> lol kot behemot? wtf? :D
<Wizard> taki koleś z #g-pl
<Dreadlish> lol...
<Matan[M]> hmmm na freenode jest?
<Wizard> tak
<Dreadlish> czyli kolejny "ogarniam za dużo"
<Wizard> od czasu do czasu bywa
<Wizard> Kot jest wporzo
<Matan[M]> Wizard: na jakich servach jest ten kanał
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: na freenode
<Wizard> #gentoo-pl
<Dreadlish> #gentoo-pl
<Wizard> ale teraz chyba kot jest offline
<Matan[M]> ale  na kanale siedzi :P
<Wizard> siedzi?
<Matan[M]> yup
<Wizard> to wypytaj go jak to tam wygląda, on kończył fizykę tam chyba
<lukaszg> cała prawda o qt ;p http://goo.gl/9S3T8
<biodrvb> Witam znacie może program który zastąpi mi ortheosa z pod windows ?
<biodrvb> *orthos
<dweller> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/null
<dweller> i tak 4-8 procesów
<bartek_> Witam
<bartek_> Nie wiem czy to dobre kanal ale mysle, ze bardziej z tym problemem wiaze sie dystrybucja niz sam apache: A mianowicie czy ktos instalowal kiedys u siebie do apacha modul suphp?
<bartek_> dobry*
<Matan[M]> Gógle+ hmmm....
<Wizard> bartek_: nie instalował nigdy czegoś takiego, jest to w repo?
<Matan[M]> chyba jedyny serwis z social networking który mnie zainteresował
<Wizard> Matan[M]: gadałeś z Kotem?
<bartek_> Wizard: libapache2-mod-suphp
<Matan[M]> Wizard: nie odzywa się
 * Matan[M] szuka pomysłu na aplikację
<Wizard> bartek_: no, i w czym problem?
<Wizard> Matan[M]: porzebuję trenera słówek
<bartek_> Wizard: wykonaj magiczny skrypt <? echo exec('whoami'); ?> w userdirze
<Matan[M]> Wizard: que? jak to ma działać/co to jest
<bartek_> Wizard: ale ustaw uprawnienia do pliku na usera i powiedz co zwraca
<Wizard> bartek_: nie mam apacza zainstalowanego nigdzie :D
<bartek_> Wizard: no to ten modul do apacha za wiele Ci sie nie przydal bo o niego wczesniej pytales
<Wizard> Matan[M]: ma słownik polsko-resyjski i generuje quizy: przetłumacz (w obie strony) zaznacz akcent, zaznacz poprawną formę przypadku, odmień część mowy,
<Matan[M]> Wizard: hmmm... da się zrobić
<Matan[M]> tyle że ja ruski znam tyle co poprosić o karton fajek, litr spirytusu i zatankuj do pełna
<Wizard> no to nie, to musi pisać ktoś, kto rosyjski zna dobrze
<winter> NightWish`: ping
<Wizard> git++
<Admc`> O.o
<Admc`> Teraz mam LMDE (Debian Testing ze zmienioną tapetą), zainstalował mi się terminal z gnome3
<Admc`> wszystko byłoby ok gdyby nie to że nie używa motywu gtk i przez to wygląda jakby był z windowsa 200
<Admc`> 2000*
<dudi> Pytanie - ile ubuntu robi swapów?
<dudi> Bo aby na dobre pozbyć się windowsa chciałem wyrzucić jego partycje
<dudi> i znalazłem 3 swapy. Prawdopodobnie pozostałości po poprzednich dystrybucjach. Przy jednej jest kluczyk przy innych nie (gparted)
<BlessJah> whoah, ładnie
<BlessJah> dudi: wystarczy jeden swap
<BlessJah> dudi: kluczyk jest przy tym używanym, możesz prawokliknąć i wyłączyć swap (swapoff)
<Admc`> ile mu swapów zrobiło?
<dudi> BlessJah, wiem wiem to miał być żart :P no ale cóż
<BlessJah> nie rozumiem twojego poczucia humoru
<dudi> zaraz dam screen
<dudi> BlessJah, moja dziewczyna czasem żeby nie było mi przykro śmieje się razem ze mną :P
<dudi> to mały test
<BlessJah> posiadanie dziewczyny, +10 do charyzmy
<BlessJah> szpanowanie posiadaniem dziewczyny, -20 w moich oczach
<BlessJah> chyba że to też był żart
<dudi> jak się poczujesz lepiej to możesz dopisać nawet -50
<dudi> ok czekaj zobacz czy to cię rozśmieszy ale daj chwile na napisanie
<BlessJah> powinienem pomyśleć nad RPGBotem
<Gethiox> witam, jak w prosty sposób uruchomić drugą sesję X serwera? Tak, abym miał ją dostępną pod ctrl+alt+f8 i czy jest możliwe uruchamianie kolejnych X serwerów do kolejnych "efów" - f9-f12 ?
<dudi> BlessJah, Festyn
<dudi> Gdzie nie gdzie stoiska z pamiątkami, bibelotami i stoisko z gotowaną kukurydzą. Bezdomny od dłuższego czasu obserwuje to ostatnie, nie jadł od dobrych 3 dni. Wreszcie po 30 min przygotowań podbiega, chwyta wiadro z gorącą wodą i kukurydzami po czym chce uciec. W głowie już widzi jak zajada się łupem do obrzygania. Niestety nie ubiega 2-3 metrów jak potyka się i wypiernicza jak długi przy okazji wylewając zawartoś
<dudi> ć do kałuży.
<lisu> re
<dudi> Ok wracając do swap
<dudi> nic się nie stanie jak wyrzucę dwa zbędne swapy? zaraz dam screen
<BlessJah> dudi: gdzieniegdzie
<dudi> no właśnie nie byłem pewien
<BlessJah> `g starting multiple x11 sessions
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: Running multiple X11 sessions: <http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/80>
<BlessJah> Gethiox: ^
<BlessJah> Gethiox: nie, nie to
<BlessJah> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/running-multiple-x-sessions/
<winter> Gethiox: startx -- :1
<winter> i odpowiednio :2 :3 dla kolejnych
<dudi> screen http://www.dropmocks.com/mW62B
<BlessJah> Gethiox: chyba że chcesz odpalać kolejne sesje wewnątrz okienka, ja uzywam do tego Xephyr
<Gethiox> BlessJah: właśnie również próbowałem Xephyr ale nic z tego mi nie wyszło...
<BlessJah> Gethiox: xephyr startuje sesję w okienku
<Gethiox> winter, startx -- :1 daję mi czarny ekran, ale logi z uruchomienia serwera x pomyślnie przeleciały po terminalu...
<winter> Gethiox: a co masz w .xinitrc
<BlessJah> Gethiox: używasz GDM?
<Gethiox> Tak używam GDM
<BlessJah> KDM/XDM/SliM
<winter> Gethiox: jakie środowisko chcesz tam odpalić
<Gethiox> winter .xinitrc mam bezpośrednio w katalogu domowym?
<Gethiox> xfce]
<BlessJah> Gethiox: masz, albo i nie masz, możliwe że nie masz, bo GDM odpala ze swoich plików
<winter> to taki plik potrzebny do odpalania aplikacji w serwerze X kiedy używasz startx
<Gethiox> winter, czyli pewnie go nie mam, nawet mogę powiedzieć, że na bank, nie widzę go...
<winter> zaraz ci powiem co wpisać
<shpaq> bo jest ukryty
<BlessJah> winter: xfce-session? nie mam xfce pod reka
<winter> niech mi się tylko lapek z xubuntu odpali
<winter> BlessJah: nie właśnie
<Gethiox> shpaq, ja umiem ctrl + h wcisnąć :>
<shpaq> besides, xorg-server ma właśne domyslne
<winter> coś w stylu exec startxfce4
<BlessJah> exec xfce4-session
<BlessJah> przynajmniej na archu
<shpaq> *własne even
<shpaq> wszędzie
<BlessJah> winter: ze bez exec nie zadziala to ja wiem, nie wiem jak w ubuntu nazywa sie binarka od sesji xfce
<BlessJah> dudi: po co ci 20 GB swapa?
<Admc`> nie mam polskiego słownika w xchacie, jaką paczkę zainstalować? (debian)
<Nerihsa> BlessJah: zeby cie lepiej widziec
<winter> Gethiox: echo 'exec startxfce4' > ~/.xinitrc
<Nerihsa> zapewne aspel albo myspell-pl
<Admc`> zainstalowałem już wpolish ale dalej mi podkreśla
<Nerihsa> no to ustw
<BlessJah> winter: ludzie dzielą się na tych co robią backupy i na tych co będą robić
<dudi> BlessJah, to instaler ubuntu sobie tak zrobił
<BlessJah> ile masz ramu?
<dudi> 3gb
<shpaq> 20GB swapu?
<shpaq> damn
<BlessJah> shpaq: 20 kilka
<BlessJah> bo swapy ma 3
<winter> :-o
<winter> toć to czysta głupota
<dudi> no mówię zaznaczyłem żeby ubunciak sam sobie zrobił
<shpaq> no to teraz masz
<BlessJah> winter: cicho, ubunciak sam zrobil
<shpaq> :P
<BlessJah> dudi: usun wszystkie 3, zrob jeden kilka GB a reszte mozesz na partycje dodatkowa przeznaczyc
<shpaq> kilka GB? omfg
<shpaq> co Wy na tych kompach odpalacie?
<BlessJah> shpaq: mam na mysli suspend
<Gethiox> winter, ta komenda - echo 'exec startxfce4' > ~/.xinitrc - to mi miała utworzyć ten plik?
<BlessJah> shpaq: swap powinien miescic to co w ramie
<winter> Gethiox: tak, z zawartością
<BlessJah> Gethiox: tak
<shpaq> BlessJah: miło, że mi powiedziałeś
<BlessJah> shpaq: co, od nowa musisz teraz partycjonowac dysk?
<Gethiox> okej, chyba mi wisi serwer x na disp 1 to jak uruchomi z parametrem 2 to będę miał pod f9?
<shpaq> BlessJah: tak, wszystkie dyski
<winter> debilny network manager w xfce za każdym nowym odpaleniem chce mnie łączyć z sieciami bezprzewodowymi automatycznie
<shpaq> i kurde jeszcze to samo będę musiał z moimi serwerami zrobić
<BlessJah> winter: nie ma gdzies tam ptaszka od tego?
<winter> w xubuntu*
<shpaq> BlessJah: podsumowując, nienawidzę Cię ;)
<Gethiox> winter, i nic...
<winter> BlessJah: nie
<BlessJah> shpaq: zniszczyłem twoje dzieciństwo?
<BlessJah> jak ja będę z tym żyć
<winter> Gethiox: coś spartaczyłeś
<shpaq> BlessJah: nie
<Gethiox> na tty1 teraz leci mi spa, - no protocol specified
<Gethiox> spam*\
<BlessJah> spam?
<Gethiox> i nie mogę go anulować crtl + c
<BlessJah> X11 wysyla spam?
<dudi> BlessJah, a nic się nie zrypie jak podczas działania ubunciaka usune wszystkie swapy?
<Gethiox> no taki komunikat, ni konsola wysyłą komunikat
<winter> Gethiox: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=running+multiple+x+sessions masz poczytaj se
<BlessJah> dudi: musisz najpierw swap wylaczyc
<dudi> no tak
<BlessJah> jak wylaczysz, nic sie nie stanie
<dudi> to ile tak swapa zrobić?
<BlessJah> a potrzebujesz go wogole?
<BlessJah> 3GB ramu powinno wystarczyc
<Gethiox> dobra to ja pójdę zagłębiać się w te tajniki wiedzy...
<BlessJah> a nie podejrzewam zebys sie do swapa usypial
<dudi> BlessJah, ale lipa bo / mam na sda 7 a tamte swapy na sda 7 i 5
<dudi> gparted nie pozwala "najpierw usuń partycje o wyższych numerach"
<BlessJah> dudi: wyjdź z prostego i słusznego założenia, że gparted nie pozwoli ci popsuc ubuntu
<BlessJah> ooo, pierwszy raz slysze o takim komunikacie
<dudi> Proszę odmontować partycje logiczne z numerem wyższym od 6
<dudi> mój bład
<BlessJah> dudi: nie mowie ze to niemozliwe
<BlessJah> po prostu sie nie spotkalem z taka sytuacja
<dudi> ale jak odmontuję sda7 gdzie jest mój / to chyba raczej nie będzie fajnie dla ubunciaka
<BlessJah> nie pozwoli ci odmontowac
<dudi> ciekawe jak zareaguje ?:)
<BlessJah> nie pozwoli
<dudi> a no
<dudi> jaa to pewnie na winde trzeba usiąść i z jej poziomu to zrobić
<BlessJah> dudi: LiveCD ubuntu styknie
<BlessJah> tym bardziej ze winda bardzo nie lubi ext3/4 i swapa
<dudi> tyle że na live nie ma gparted
<BlessJah> jest
<BlessJah> chyba że na najnowszych usunęli
<dudi> dobra sprawdzę
<BlessJah> na 10.10 był
<dudi> 11.04
<Gethiox> co do X - wpisałem startx -- :1 -retro  - to wyświetliło mi się ten taki stary kursor, więc wszystko z uruchomieniem serwera jest w porządku, jedynie problem istnieje w inicjalizacji środowiska graficznego, i nie doszukałem się jak tego dokonać
<Gethiox> spróbuję z gnome utworzyć ten plik .xinitrc
<winter> pokazałem ci co tam ma być
<winter> w katalogu użytkownika z którego odpalasz serwer X
<Gethiox> winter, plik istnieje, razem z zawartością
<Gethiox> wychodzi na to że nie powoduje ona odpalenia środowiska
<winter> sprawdź exec xfce4-session
<winter> to coś spartaczyłeś
<winter> nie wiem
<Gethiox> winter, to samo, no nic, jeszcze się z tym pomęczę sam :>
<BlessJah> Gethiox: otworz konsole wpisz xfce i nacisnij kilka razy <tab>
<BlessJah> Gethiox: pojawi sie podpowiedz, wklej na jakas wklejke to
<Gethiox> xfce4-session
<winter> Gethiox: przed chwilą zrobiłem to na xubuntu i odpaliło sesję bez problemu
<Gethiox> :(
<BlessJah> Gethiox: winter podał ci xfce-session, tak?
<winter> ze exec startxfce4
<Gethiox> <winter> sprawdź exec xfce4-session
<winter> podałem mu exec startxfce4
<winter> na początku
<BlessJah> winter: xfce4-session
<winter> BlessJah: kurna przed chwilą odpaliłem tak u siebie
<winter> kolega coś źle robi
<Gethiox> musi być exec na początku?
<BlessJah> tak
<buharin> hej, sa tu programisci java?
<BlessJah> winter: ja tez odpalilem
<Gethiox> wezmę zrestartuję komputerek
<winter> ale mi się ten lapek na xubuntu grzeje
<winter> aż strach odpalać
<winter> chociaż teraz jest jeszcze w miarę
<BlessJah> winter: cpugreq sproboj
<winter> freq*
<winter> to dużo nie daje
<BlessJah> freq
<BlessJah> to zalezy co sie grzeje
<winter> właśnie nie wiem
<winter> ale na desktopie z arche daje to może raptem 3 stopnie niżej
<BlessJah>   cpufreq stats: 2.00 GHz:0.22%, 1000 MHz:99.78%  (1)
<BlessJah> na oby rdzeniach 2GHz ponizej jednego procenta czasu
<Skrzyp> Te, boo
<Skrzyp> Ludzie
<Skrzyp> Jest problemo
<winter> tu same boty i kosmici
<BlessJah> btw, jesli jeden rdzen przeskaluje na powersave, drugi zostawie ondemand, na jakiej podstawie linux decyduje na ktory rdzen rzucic proces?
<Skrzyp> Zabootowałem ubuntu kivecd z partycji
<Skrzyp> chce zainstalować
<Skrzyp> a ten mi wywala coś takiego
<Skrzyp> "Your instalation medium is on /dev/sda2. You will not able to create, delete, or resize partitions on this dis, but you may be able to install to existng partitions there"
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: to chyba logiczna
<Skrzyp> A jakoś mkfs z konsoli działa bez problemół
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: obraz iso znajduje sie na sda2
<BlessJah> i tak dalej i tak dalej
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: ale każdy inny os ma to w d...
<Skrzyp> i się zainstaluje
<BlessJah> oprocz ubuntu
<Skrzyp> a jest możliwość zdjęcia tej blokady?
<Skrzyp> mogę odpalić ISO do ramu GRUB4DOSem...
<Skrzyp> ewentualnie memdiskiem
<Skrzyp> było się chyba w bootopts wpisywało root=/dev/ram0/0 or so
<winter> a zagram sobie w sfa3
<Skrzyp> ?
<BlessJah> `g sfa3
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: Street Fighter Alpha 3 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Street_Fighter_Alpha_3>
<Skrzyp> aha
<Gethiox> w konsoli z której odpalam xserwer wyskakuje ciągle no protocol speciefed, obecnie próbowałem na ubuntu 10.04, spróbuję to zrobić na ubuntu 10.10
<winter> szkoda, że nie ma już dobrych serwerów kaliery
<Skrzyp> Gethiox: a na 11.04 nie?
<Skrzyp> winter: ano
<BlessJah> Gethiox: to nie z wersja ubuntu problem
<Gethiox> nie mam 11.04
<Skrzyp> był← kiedyś
<BlessJah> ale z samym ubuntu
<BlessJah> żłób
<BlessJah> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<BlessJah> bo ja już się aż...
<Skrzyp> dobze jest
<Skrzyp> zażółć gęśłą jąźń
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: był? kiedyś
<Skrzyp> byly
<Skrzyp> kiedyś
<Skrzyp> tylko se ^[Y naciśnąłem
<BlessJah> łapię
<Skrzyp> Jak się wam podoba nowe look&feel google'a?
<BlessJah> dobre
<BlessJah> do google+ się dostałem
<Skrzyp> uau
<Skrzyp> ale ja jeśli chodzi o moje dane + g00gl3 to nie za bardzo
<BlessJah> i tak je mają
<Skrzyp> http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=xx-hacker
<BlessJah> l333t
<Skrzyp> *33
<DaZ> l666t
<BlessJah> laga załapałem
<BlessJah> z konsoli pisze
 * spass laga łapie dopiero przy 5 piwie
<en0x> [;
<Skrzyp> http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/screenshots/nix/?q=unity&order=9&offset=48#/d3anzjk
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/624kbu8> (at browse.deviantart.com)
<Skrzyp> To jest fajne
<Skrzyp> Unity + gnomowatość
<BlessJah> mozna z chroota odpalac X11, ewentualnie chrootowane aplikacje odpalac na niechrootowanym Xorgu?
<Skrzyp> tylko po kija ten pasek
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: ano można
<winter> BlessJah: tak
<Skrzyp> jak masz dev i proc wmonrowane
<Skrzyp> i nie masz innego screena
<BlessJah> [localhost:~]$ chroot /mnt/
<BlessJah> FATAL: kernel too old
<winter> LoL
<Skrzyp> LoL
<BlessJah> centos i jego 2.6.18
<Skrzyp> ILE?!
<BlessJah> Linux localhost.localdomain 2.6.18-238.el5 #1 SMP Thu Jan 13 15:51:15 EST 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Skrzyp> Łokurde, sto lat za murzynami
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: trzeba mi dodać toram na końcu bootoptów, to nie będzie problemu
 * Skrzyp kocha robić rebbota przez kexec, takie szpanerskie
<BlessJah> bad ELF interpreter: No such file or directory
<Anonymous^> buu
<BlessJah> probowalem odpalic firefoksa archowego...
<Anonymous^> uff nareszcie udało mi sie uruchomic irca z moimi poblokowanymi portami :x
<Skrzyp> :P
 * Skrzyp robi kexec -l /cdrom/grub.exe ; kexec -e
<Anonymous^> hmm tez tak macie pod ubuntu ze przy wysylaniu / zapisywaniu obrazkow w operze nie macie zadnego podgladu tylko widok listy?
<winter> opera
<BlessJah> mam archa, potwierdzam
<Dreadlish> ?
<Dreadlish> ja fedore i to distro jest naprawde głupie
<BlessJah> po cholerer podglad?
<Anonymous^> hmm zeby widziec co wstawiam? :P
<winter> debilny winkawaks zombifikuje się czasem po wyłączeniu
<Anonymous^> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/wwtf.png/     o to mi chodzi > 0 podgladu ;x
<lisu> jaki jest sens instalować win 7 64 bity na procku amd v120, z 2GB ramu?
<DaZ> pewnie gdzies to sie ustawia/hakuje w gconfie
<Anonymous^> no wlasnie nie moge tego ustawic :x
<BlessJah> lisu: a kto tak zrobil?
<Admc`> oho, coś się zjebało
<Admc`> adam@lmde ~/Pulpit $ glxinfo
<Admc`> name of display: :0.0
<Admc`> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<lisu> BlessJah: compaq
<BlessJah> moze im sie nudzi
<firemark> Admc`: ctrl + scroll?
<winter> no, znalazłem porządny serwer
<winter> tylko nikt nie che greać w sfa3
<lisu> BlessJah: też sie właśnie zastanawiam,... a dostałem lapa do roboty, "bo coś nie pracuje poprawnie"
<DaZ> kdeowa wybierałka ma tam do tego guziczek :f
<Admc`> firemark, co masz na myśli? bo to się stało jak próbowałem aktywować sterowniki z klasyczną mesą
<firemark> Admc`: o cholera, nie ty
<Dreadlish> yay mam opencl!
<firemark> Anonymous^: ↑↑↑↑↑↑
<Admc`> bo teraz dali gówno z gallium 3d
<DaZ> firemark: on chyba chce taki duzy na boku
<lisu> BlessJah: patrze, a tu na 2GB ramu win 7 x64... usiałem sobie, bo sprzęt ma dopiero pare miechów, a system na bank nówka.
<Anonymous^> @firemark niee ctrl + scroll nie dziala
<BlessJah> idiotyzm
<Anonymous^> tak wlasnie
<BlessJah> lisu: ile to ma GHz?
<Skrzyp> No i git!
<Skrzyp> Zaskoczyło!
<lisu> BlessJah: 2.2GHz
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: szto?
<Skrzyp> Będzie do arta na JL
<Anonymous^> cos takiego jak w FF  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/863/89777603.png/
<lisu> BlessJah: ale jesli sie nie myle to 1 rdzeniowiec.
<BlessJah> lisu: jak jeden rdzen, to nawet w7 jest nie do konca trafionym pomyslem
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: o metodach bootowania bez pena i płytki
<Dreadlish> pff
<Dreadlish> było już o kexecu
<Skrzyp> czyli "z dysku" i "z ramu"
<Dreadlish> zdaje mi sie
<lisu> BlessJah: tak właśnie mam podobne zdanie.
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: ja pisałem na swoim o kexecu
<Skrzyp> dawno temu
<Skrzyp> a kexec ma do tego tyle co kot do myszy
<BlessJah> przydajcie sie :>
<Skrzyp> kexec to do ributów szpanerskich
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: na co?
<BlessJah> w xterm zmienic tło na czarne a litery na białe
<Skrzyp> no
<BlessJah> nie mam zadnego normalnego terminala, dokumentacji ani przegladarki
<Skrzyp> to xterm --help
<lisu> BlessJah: niemniej jednaj system dość zgrabnie chodzi musze przyznać, poza tymi wirusami oczywiście ;)
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: xterm -bg black -fg white
<winter> lisu: jakimi wirusami?
<BlessJah> ok, dzieki
<BlessJah> ktokolwiek napisał
<BlessJah> lisu poznaje po długości nicka
<winter> LoL :-D
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: ja :P
<winter> on nadal nie widiz
<BlessJah> reszta jak mnie hilightuje, to żółty bardzo ładnie wyglada na białym
<winter> nie widzi
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: ty
<BlessJah> juz widze
<Skrzyp> no, zarąbiście
<Gethiox> na kubuntu odpaliła się druga sesja kde (bez pliku)
<Skrzyp> no ja, no ja
<BlessJah> to dzieki
 * Skrzyp odbiera pochwały za adwajsa
<BlessJah> teraz znajde jak to na stale w config wpisac
<Dreadlish> ha!
<Skrzyp> jakiś .xtermrc or so
<BlessJah> mam konsole w ktorej w koncu cos widze
<winter> który chętny na partyjkę w sfa3?
<Skrzyp> zaraz pomanuję
<Dreadlish> kurde mać
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: .Xdefaults
<Dreadlish> nie no
<BlessJah> o ile sie nie myle
<Dreadlish> odpalam windowsa
<Dreadlish> nie będę sie pieprzył z fedorą
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: nie!
<BlessJah> ale jak mam juz dwa czarne terminale, to w manualu znajde
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: weź że zmień tą Fetorę
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: ja mam biało-buraczany
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: maybe later
<Dreadlish> narazie musze hashe połamać
<Dreadlish> == windows
<Skrzyp> cainem czy cuś?
<Dreadlish> oclhashcat
<Skrzyp> możesz mojego kolegę wynająć, bo szpanuje, że ma CUDA
<Dreadlish> cuda ssie
<Dreadlish> jest mało wydajne
<Skrzyp> i 8znakowe md5 w kilkanaście sekund
<Dreadlish> ja mam 10 znakowe md5 w 5 sec
<Dreadlish> bez cuda
<Skrzyp> weź mu to powiedz, to cię zabije
<Skrzyp> znaczy on
<Dreadlish> niech mnie zabije
<Skrzyp> wiesz który, ten od pierwszego reseta
<firemark> Dreadlish: :D
<Dreadlish> jego karta może najwyżej zrobić loda mojej
<Skrzyp> chyba crossfire'a
<Dreadlish> hd6990
<firemark> Skrzyp: 8 znakowe czy 8 bajtowe?
<Skrzyp> firemark: 8 znakowe
<Skrzyp> okrada ludzi na plemionach
<Skrzyp> zrobił czat do plemion
<firemark> Skrzyp: podaj nick a zgłoszę :)
<Skrzyp> i każdy kto się rejestruje
<Skrzyp> wpisuje swoje hasło
<Dreadlish> mi nie potrzeba cudów tam gdzie nie są potrzebne
<Skrzyp> i ten ma md5 albo nawet plaintexty
<Skrzyp> firemark: szukaj sergiusz1996/Egrissuz/Egyptos :P
<firemark> 1996 :DDDDD
<Dreadlish> ten debil?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: nom
<Skrzyp> ten od pierwszego reseta
<firemark> człowiek gimnazjum
<winter> pół człowiek pół buda
<Skrzyp> wsadził 4x4x4 TNT do jaskini
<firemark> Skrzyp: jaki pierwszy reset?
<Skrzyp> firemark: ciicho
<Skrzyp> nic nie słyszałeś
<winter> w 1996 roku to napieprzalem w mk2 na dosie
<lisu> winter: yeah mk2 :)
<Skrzyp> a tak swoją drogą, weźcie mi tu rocznika nie obrażajcie
<Skrzyp> bo też mam nieprzyjemność
<winter> jechowi -.-"
<winter> jehowi*
<Skrzyp> no
<winter> przyszli
<Skrzyp> już miałem poprawić
<Skrzyp> weź kicka zrób
<Skrzyp> albo ignore
<BlessJah> no
<BlessJah> gwiazdka a nie kropka
<winter> otworzyłem drzwi, posłuchjałem pierwsze 5 słów i zamknąłem
<Dreadlish> pff
<Dreadlish> nie wiem z jaką prędkością to leci
<Dreadlish> ale zasuwa jak kij
<BlessJah> firefox-3.6.18-1.el5.centos.x86_64.rpm
<BlessJah> erm...
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: no to lipa
<Skrzyp> a chrome pewnie trójka :P
<BlessJah> jajko 2.6.18-238.el5
<Skrzyp> a chromium/chrome ?
<Dreadlish> pff
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: centos
<BlessJah> nie ma
<Skrzyp> no to lipa²
<BlessJah> nie w defaultowo aktywowanych repozytoriach
<Skrzyp> w rpmfusion jest
<BlessJah> jak bede mial firefoksa, to bede kombinowal
<Skrzyp> (cytat za Dreadlishem)
<BlessJah> przynajmniej pakiety nowsze niz w debian stable
<winter> BlessJah: po co ci centos
<Skrzyp> nie przypominaj
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: czemu nie?
<Skrzyp> ja pamiętam jak mi się stable zamiast wheezy postawił
<Skrzyp> bo wziąłem nie tą płytkę
<BlessJah> winter: dla szkoly potrzebuje czegos stabilnego i w miare lekkiego
<Skrzyp> apgrejdowania było w kij
<winter> BlessJah: slackware
<Skrzyp> nie
<BlessJah> przyjemne musi byc
<Skrzyp> arch też nie
<BlessJah> idiotoodporne
<Skrzyp> ubuntu minimal?
<firemark> gentoo?
<winter> LoL
<Wizard> cześć
<firemark> jak tak wymieniamy to jedziemy :D
<winter> Wizard: o/
<Skrzyp> firemark: miało być przyjemne i ładne
<Wizard> wy znów dysputę o dystrybycjach prowadzicie? :/
<BlessJah> nie ma driverow nvidii ani nouveau w repo...
<Wizard> ja pierdzielę
<firemark> Skrzyp: a nie jest? <:
<Skrzyp> Wizard: o distro dla szkół lekkim i przyjemnym
<Skrzyp> firemark: a myślisz, że admin Kowalski, guru ikspeka, będzie się z emerge mordował?
<Wizard> ubuntu lts
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> Albo z kompilacją kernela
<Skrzyp> Wizard: ale pod lekkie nie podpada
<BlessJah> erm, mam 16GB ramu?
<BlessJah> tfu
<BlessJah> swapa
<BlessJah> czy ja mama 16 GB swapa?
<Skrzyp> LoL
<BlessJah> 16GB???
<winter> LOL switch mi padł jak ruszyłem zasilacz, lampki się losowo pozapalały irozłączyło mi sieć
<Skrzyp> ILE?!
<BlessJah> Swap:        16648          0      16648
<Wizard> Skrzyp: jak nie? zainstalujesz openboksa i będzie dobrze
<firemark> o_O?
<Skrzyp> Może to w bajtach?
<Skrzyp> Wizard: skądś już to słyszałęm
<BlessJah> w megabajtach
<Skrzyp> mam chyba deżurek
<winter> idę zajarać
<Skrzyp> Wizard: BlessJah przekonaj
<Skrzyp> ale wielki ten manual do xterma
<firemark> winter: nie pal bo nie urośniesz
<Wizard> na BlessJah nie działają żadne logiczne argumenty, on jest takim linuksowym katolikiem :)
<Skrzyp> Wizard: chyba centosowym
<BlessJah> Wizard: jeszcze nie wiesz, ale archlinux jest tym, czego od dawna szukasz
 * Skrzyp jest obieżyświatem, już 10 instalacja w ciągu 4 dni.
<BlessJah> i o każdym distrze gówno wiesz
<Skrzyp> ja chcę czegoś co by było
<Skrzyp> lekkie jak arch
<Skrzyp> szybkie jak gentoo
<Wizard> mity
<Skrzyp> przystłpne jak ubuntu
<Wizard> też mit
<BlessJah> to tak jakbyś próbowal opowiadać o kraju, który widziałeś z samolotu
<firemark> nah :d
<Wizard> coraz piękniejsze parabole
<Wizard> od razu widać, że matury były niedawno :D
<Skrzyp> kurde, ale abstrakcje
<BlessJah> Wizard: miesiac temu
<Skrzyp> HAL się przy BlessJahu chowa
<Wizard> i że Skrzyp jeszcze nie zdawał
<Wizard> albo już nie zdał ;)
<BlessJah> niedawno to wyniki ogloszono i polska przejela kierownice w tym burdelu
<Skrzyp> Wizard: jeszcze nie
<BlessJah> mam firefoksa
<Wizard> no, nie wiesz co to abstrakcja :)
<Skrzyp> Wizard: Abstrakcja to jest wejście na 10p. po sześciu piwach
<Wizard> nie, to jest wyzwanie
<Skrzyp> a po dwusnastu?
<winter> Skrzyp: łatwizna
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: im szybciej się ten burdel rozwali, tym lepiej
<winter> po 6 łatwizna
<BlessJah> twm ma takie wspaniale mozliwosci
<winter> 12 bym nie wypił
<Skrzyp> winter: wtedy ti masz flyhacka :P
<Skrzyp> to*
<Wizard> BlessJah: no, też go lubię i używam dla hecy od czasu do czasu
<winter> 12 bym nie wypił po po 8 senny się robię
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: jak zrypanie okienek?
<BlessJah> nie
 * Skrzyp się tem nie zna
<Skrzyp> tak tylko teoretyzował
<Skrzyp> dobra panowie, ja ribóð
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: e?
<Dreadlish> znowu wrzucam archa
<Dreadlish> BEZ multiliba tym razem
<Dreadlish> może raz coś zadziała
<Wizard> Dreadlish: polecam ubuntu
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: na co ci multilib?
<BlessJah> Wizard: heretyk
<Wizard> wspracie do multiliba jest szczątkowe, ale działa
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: nie wiem - po coś mi był i sie mi system posypał
<Wizard> BlessJah: nie chce mi się gadać na ten temat po raz kolejny
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: skype? wine?
<Wizard> i po raz kolejny ostrzegam, skończ
<BlessJah> w kazdym razie mam mulitiliba i nic sie nie sypie
<BlessJah> eh
<BlessJah> musze sie rozlaczyc
<BlessJah> mam nadzieje ze wroce w ciagu godziny
<BlessJah> na razie
<Wizard> Dreadlish: nie warto instalować x64 na desktopie
<Dreadlish> Wizard: powód?
<Wizard> nawet, jeśli się coś programuje
<winter> chyba, że ma się ponad 4gb ramu
<Wizard> Dreadlish: ram
<Wizard> winter: też bzdura
<winter> x86 nie wykryje więcej
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> z pae ma max 4gb
<Wizard> ROTFLAMO
<Dreadlish> tak?
<Dreadlish> or not?
<DaZ> chyba not.
<Wizard> oczywiście, że not
<Wizard> i prawda druga, x64 to strata ramu
<Dreadlish> łokej
<DaZ> chociaz chyba jakies ograniczenia per aplikacje ma [;
<Dreadlish> to zaciągam 32bitki ;d
<Wizard> Dreadlish++
<Wizard> tylko intele emulują 32 bity :>
<winter> e to winda 32 bit ma max ramu 3.5gb
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> nawet ładnie od dojczlandów idzie
<Dreadlish> 670kb/s
<Wizard> Dreadlish: łącza przez Bałtyk są też ok
<winter> to ile 32 bitowy linux moze maksymalnie zaadresować
<Dreadlish> hmm
<winter> skoro jesteście tacy mondży
<Dreadlish> 64GB
<Dreadlish> wiki nawet o tym trąbi
<Dreadlish> "The Linux kernel includes full PAE mode support starting with version 2.3.23,[6] enabling access of up to 64 GB of memory on 32-bit machines."
<Dreadlish> jeszcze 2 minutki
<winter> If you want support for up to 64 gigabytes, look for a kernel that ends with 686-bigmem. These kernels will enable support for 64GB.
<winter> http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/119287
<winter> nom, faktycznie
<Dreadlish> 686-bigmem
<Dreadlish> *zajechałodebianem*
<winter> Wizard: i teraz podnieś swoją dupę
<Wizard> ?
<winter> 18:17 < Wizard> ROTFLAMO
<Wizard> to była moja odpowiedź na to, żę do 4GB
<winter> wiem, a wiesz czego użyłeś?
<Wizard> no ba
 * Dreadlish @asus ~ % su -c "dd if=/home/dreadlish/archlinux-2010.05-netinstall-i686.iso of=/dev/sdb"
<Dreadlish> i se leci ;d
<Wizard> ale nie podniosę swojej dupy, bo mi wygodnie i kot w nogi grzeje
<Dreadlish> ja nie mam kota a w nogi grzeje mi karta graficzna
<Dreadlish> i tak ciepło ;d
<Dreadlish> skopiowane 167772160 bajtów (168 MB), 37,0522 s, 4,5 MB/s
<Dreadlish> i git
<lisu> Dreadlish: co tak cienko?
<Dreadlish> na pindrajwera
<Dreadlish> w ogóle
<Dreadlish> po co ja swapa zrobiłem?
<Dreadlish> teraz weźmiemy od norwegów
<Wizard> Dreadlish: czemu archlinux?
<Dreadlish> bo mi pasuje
<Dreadlish> odwala brudną robotę za mnie ale nic poza tym
<Wizard> ja was proszę (jeszcze) żebyście sobie szli z tym archem w piździec
<Dreadlish> Wizard: a ty co? zarośnięty debianowiec?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> ext4, murder3, xfs czy jfs?
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> teraz sie szarpne na jfsa
<Wizard> Dreadlish: nie, zwolennik ubuntu
<Wizard> dziś niosę dobrym słowem, niedługo będą wyprawy krzyżowe
<Wizard> pragnę z całego serca, aby archowcy zamknęli gęby na temat archa, albo zjeżdżali
<Wizard> czy to tak wiele?
<Dreadlish> jakby wszyscy archowcy to poczynili to by nie było tu połowy kanału
<julek> tjaa
<Dreadlish> w ogóle jakby na #ubuntu-pl byli tylko ubunciarze to by tu tylko garstka ludzi była :D
<Wizard> nieprawda
<Dreadlish> prove it
<Wizard> widzisz, Dreadlish, to działa tak, że przychodzi jakiś leszcz tutaj i widzę jak go atakujecie, mieszacie z błotem, piszecie, żę ubuntu jest do dupy (prove it!) itepe
<Wizard> i gość już nie wraca
<Wizard> a jakbyście trzymali ryj na kłódkę, to by byli
<Wizard> może byłaby to garść noobów, ale jednak użytkownicy ubuntu
<Dreadlish> kto tu kogo miesza z błotem
<Dreadlish> jak potrafi zadać konkretne pytanie to dostanie konkretną odpowieðź
<julek> Wizard ma racje;)
<Wizard> Dreadlish: zrozum, że ubuntu to nie jest system dla masturbantów, to jest system dla ludzi
<Wizard> mojej mamie się podobał
<Wizard> w założeniach "linux dla ludzi"
<DaZ> u mnie nie działa >:
<winter> Wizard: i jak chcesz tego dokonać?
<Dreadlish> pierwsze primo - uważaj kogo nazywasz masturbantem
<Wizard> winter: starym, katolickim sposobem :)
<Anonymous^> masturbanci tez ludzie!
<winter> Wizard: to otwarty kanał dla wszystkich
<julek> na stos!
<Dreadlish> drugie primo - to jest kanał otwarty
<Dreadlish> nie jest tu invite
<Dreadlish> albo jakiś szajs qwp
<Dreadlish> x
<Dreadlish> qwpx*
<Wizard> Dreadlish: i tak jak każdy kanał ma swoje zasady
<Wizard> no napisz /topic
<Wizard> i co tam masz?
<Dreadlish> zachowuj sie kulturalnie
<Dreadlish> hmm - chwilowo jestem kulturalny
<Wizard> oczywiście
<Dreadlish> szanuj język polski - no po angielsku nie pisze
<Dreadlish> nie przeklinaj - tu nie.
<winter> ciągle nic o banicji użytkowników archa
<julek> chodzi o to, ze to w koncu "kanal wsparcia"...
<Dreadlish> racyja
<Dreadlish> i to oficjalny?
<julek> wiec jesli masz archa i mozesz pomoc, to pomagaj;)
<winter> julek: ja dzisiaj pomagałem
<winter> a to, że user nie potrafił zaimplementować moich rad albo ubu zawiodło to już nie moja sprawa
<julek> no widzisz a sa tacy co mowia - "ja mam archa - spadaj ze swoim ubuntu debilu";)
<Dreadlish> poza tym i tak wszyscy mieszają z błotkiem
<winter> julek: nie zauważyłem
<julek> winter: a ja bym chetnie ich zakapowal, bo mnie draznia, ale jak wymienie nicki, to zaraz przyleca;)
<winter> LoL.
<winter> nioe wnikam
<Dreadlish> ja tysz.
<Wizard> tolerancja w ich wydaniu jest jak z manuala gcc
<Dreadlish> e?
<Wizard> "zachowanie kompilatora jest niezdefiniowane"
<Dreadlish> co jest złego w manualu gcc?
<winter> a kto mówił, że jest coś złego?
<Dreadlish> no bo jak mówi że zachowanie z manuala gcc
<Dreadlish> to co jest w nim złego?
<winter> omg
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<winter> dobra j idę na inny kanał potrollować
<winter> wróć
<Dreadlish> od kogo jest jeszcze dobry link od naszej kochanej polszy?
<winter> bastetmilo przyszła
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: :)
<bastetmilo> Wizard cześć
<winter> bastetmilo: o/
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish :)
<bastetmilo> hej winter
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> sprawdzimy żabojady
<Wizard> Dreadlish: słabo
<Wizard> julek: dzięki za wsparcie w batalii ;)
<winter> mam xubuntu 10.10 na laptopie, przyznaję się
<winter> w dualboocie z xp
<Wizard> hmm, do kiedy 10.10 ma wsparcie?
<Wizard> pamięta ktoś?
<winter> 2012-04
<Dreadlish> jak to nie jest lts to chyba półtora roku?
<Wizard> no właśnie nie pamiętam kiedy
<winter> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#Releases
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> MÓJ CONFIG DO TINT2!
<Dreadlish> matko boska
<Dreadlish> :(
<jacekowski> jest tu ktos z irlandi?
<jacekowski> i
<Wizard> hmm, mamy tu ludzi, co się na forum ubuntu.pl udzielają?
<Wizard> bo ja nie lubię forumów
<Wizard> a by się przydał jakiś szpion
<Wizard> o, soee na pewno
<lisu> Wizard: ja mam konto na forumie
<Wizard> lisu: luz
<Wizard> piszesz/czytasz toto od czasu do czasu?
<lisu> kiedyś częściej, teraz nie częściej niż 1 na kwartał, albo nawet i nie
<Wizard> no, to lipa trochę
<lisu> a co potrzeba?
<Wizard> potrzeba kogoś, kto będzie to w miarę na bieżąco monitorował
<Wizard> już nie o pisanie chodzi, tylko o przeglądanie po prostu
<lisu> Wizard: moda potrzeba?
<Wizard> nie moda.. po prostu kogoś, kto jest i tu itu
<Wizard> ja na ircu siedzę dużo (za dużo)
<Wizard> ale forumów nie lubię
<Wizard> potrzeba takiego łącznika, co od czasu do czasu dyskretnie zareklamuje kanał :>
<lisu> Wizard: a ja ... a ja lubie cycki
<Wizard> że w stylu nikt mu nie odpisuje, to mu się pisze, żeby wpadł na irc czy cuś
<Wizard> no to jak każdy ;)
<lisu> Wizard: mam reklamę na irca: wejdź na irca zobaczysz cycki
<Wizard> :|
<cycki> LOL
<Wizard> założę się, że cię poprosiło o hasło
<cycki> Wizard: nie.
<Wizard> REJESTRUJ!
<cycki> nick wolny
<cycki> kto chce nick cycki?
<Wizard> no i potrzebujemy jeszcze pały
<cycki> cycki?
<Matan[M]> cycki: u gelly?
<Wizard> takiej, żeby przylać w łeb tym, co wyskakują z archem
<Wizard> i Kwpolsce przy okazji, za żywota
<Wizard> :>
<Dreadlish> kwpolsce to akuratnie trzeba
<lisu> takiego "slapsmastera"?
<Dreadlish> pomysął popieram
<Dreadlish> i chyba dhcp mi padło znowu
<cycki> Matan: u mad?
<Matan[M]> cycki: u gelly?
<cycki> Matan: nope
<lisu> fbsetbg -r ~/Obrazy
<beesel> witam
<lisu> sorry, nie tutaj
<Dreadlish> siema beesel
<beesel> dzis zapowiadaja sie ciekawe fakty na tvn maja pokazac holograficznie jakiegos reportera
<beesel> cze Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> lol.
<lisu> beesel: to już było w usa, dno.
<beesel> lisu: ale zobacze teraz na tvn moze cos lepiej wyjdzie :d
<lisu> beesel: nie spodziewaj się, ty to będziesz widział tylko na ekranie, a gościu będzie mówił do powietrza.
<beesel> to wiem
<beesel> to nie holodeck jak w star trek :P
<beesel> jeszcze nie :
<lisu> jacekowski: po ile na wyspach chodzi htc desire hd? nie oritentujesz sie czasem? (nówka, bez simlocka).
<beesel> ogladam tvn i nawet kaczysnki sie wypowiedzial
<Wizard> lisu: w nówkach nie wolno już simlocków
<Dreadlish> no
<Wizard> beesel: on się zawsze wypowiada
<lisu> Wizard: jeszcze raz. Co? Nie wolno simlocków stosować w nowych telefonach?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> nie w UE
<beesel> Wizard: nie wiem czy jestescie fanami pisu czy po ... ale nie lubie Jarka ...
<lisu> ty kurde, coś mi się obiło o uszy, przypomiałeś mi ... ale nie pamiętam szczegółów
<Wizard> beesel: ja nie jestem, jestem nawet przeciwnikiem
<Wizard> nie trawię człowieka
<beesel> o hologram zaraz
<Wizard> ROTFL
<lisu> kurde, to jest kanał o ubuntu i innym syfie, ale juz nie politykujcie na litość boską bo mnie kurwa jasna poweźmie jak jeszcze tutaj o polityce usłysze (tudzież przeczytam)
<Wizard> przepraszam
<Wizard> broniłem się tylko
 * beesel przepraszam
 * beesel przeprasza
<Wizard> ;)
<Dreadlish> do polityki sie nie pchać prosze ok?
<Dreadlish> bo mnie coś trafia
<Wizard> no
<Dreadlish> tak samo jak przy więcej niż jednym wykrzykniku
<lisu> i tak trzymać, chodź każdy ma inne poglądy polityczne, zostawmy je poza tym kanałem, każdy będzie zdrowszy.
<Dreadlish> bądź znaku zapytania
<Wizard> my, jako uświadomiona społeczność, powinniśmy aktywnie działać również w polityce, ale zdecydowanie nie tu :>
<Dreadlish> prawda.
<beesel> jestem ciekaw czy beda sie bawic tymi hologrami ?
<lisu> kto chce pogadać o polityce: prosze bardzo jest tyle kanałów ze ch*j nie ogarnia, można tam się do woli wypowiadać.
<lisu> beesel: z ludzi idiotów robią.
<Dreadlish> tia
<lisu> `g wiki hologram
<Przekliniak> lisu: Holography - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holography>
<beesel> lisu: teoretycznie dobrze to wygladalo skaner poziomy skanujacy redaktora
<BlessJah> jajko 3.0?
<lisu> BlessJah: a co juz jest stable?
<Dreadlish> nie
<jacekowski> lisu: tutaj wiekszosc jest bez simlocka
<Dreadlish> nie powiem czegś bo mnie Wizard zje
<jacekowski> lisu: w sumie wszystkie telefony
<Wizard> spoko, jem kanapkę
<BlessJah> lisu: centos ma tak stare pakiety, ze w distrowatch sprawdzam jakie pakiety sa gdzie, zanim zaktualizuje
<julek> Wizard: heh...
<BlessJah> 2.6.18 to muzeum
<Nerihsa> ohayo
<BlessJah> fedora rawhide ma 3.0
<lisu> BlessJah: 2.6.18 to było w lennym.
<BlessJah> i w centosie 5.6
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: panie - oni mają stary tylko numerek - patche mają z 2.6.38
<lisu> jacekowski: tak przeglądam jebaja i allegrusa i ceny podobne.
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: nie mogłem się chrootować w archa
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: firefox jest 3.6
<Guest65306>  /msg NickServ identify anonymous
<Dreadlish> ok
<lisu> lol
<BlessJah> gcc 4.1.2
<Dreadlish> gcc version 4.6.1 (GCC)
<Wizard> BlessJah: skończ z archem tu, proszę
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> Wizard: on o centosie mówi....
<Wizard> też
<jacekowski> lisu: bo na jebaju nikt nie kupuje
<jacekowski> lisu: telefon sie od operatora kupuje
<jacekowski> lisu: z abonamentem
<BlessJah> Wizard: mówię o centosie, z centosa nie moglem sie chrootowac w archa
<Wizard> idę dorobić kanapkę, bo zjem Dreadlisha
<beesel> hahaa
<Dreadlish> jestem niestrawny
<Dreadlish> więc wiesz
<BlessJah> fedora i sabayon mają nowe pakiety
 * julek dorwal jakas dziwna plyte winylowa...
<Dreadlish> w fedorze ja jeszcze jakieś 20 min temu miałem 2.6.38
<Dreadlish> a updatowałem godzine wcześniej
<Dreadlish> 3.0 nie wlazł jeszcze w porządne rc
<Dreadlish> za mało poprawek żeby wypuścić nową
<lisu> jacekowski: poniekąd. Tyle, że jak pogadałem sobie z chłopiną z obsługi klienta chcieli mi zaproponować jakieś kurewskie badziewie, a płace im ponad 8 lat sukinsynom i na nic innego ich nie stać. Nawet chciałem podwyższyć abonament o 50%, ale i chciałem lepszy telefon, nawet nie za złotówkę. Niestety nie mieli oferty dla mnie.
<Dreadlish> pewno na 2.6.39 jeszcze ludzi potrzymają
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: nie musi byc bleeding edge, mnie wystarczy ze nie bedzie toto trzmac okazow muzealnych
<Dreadlish> lisu: bo to jest polska - gówno + gówno wzięte w kwadrata
<jacekowski> lisu: no trudno
<lisu> Dreadlish: czyli gówno kwadrat i gówno.
<jacekowski> lisu: bo to polska wlasnie
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> bo włazimy w polityke ;d
<lisu> jacekowski: podziękowałem i mam na karte. W razie czego wypierdziele karte kiedy mi będzie pasować, a telefon mam stary i niezawodny tyle lat.
<Dreadlish> ja mam moje kochane e51
<Dreadlish> i nie trzeba mi cegły która trzyma dzień
<Dreadlish> i jest droga tylko dlatego ze trzyma dzień ;d
 * lisu - owi trzyma 2 dni :|
 * Dreadlish zauważył że jego trzyma 5 dni
<lisu> Dreadlish: akurat nie o czas stand byu mi chodzi, ale o niezawodność i możliwości. Aktualnie nie narzekam, ale od 6 lat mam ten sam aparat, który spisuje się nadzwyczaj dobrze.
<Dreadlish> wiesz
<Dreadlish> mi sie nie wiesza
<Dreadlish> zdjęcia robi jako takie, ale widać
<Dreadlish> muzyki idzie na tym posłuchać
<Dreadlish> smsa wysłać też
<julek> lisu: ja kupilem od plusa 2 lata temu nokie 3120 classic za 69 zl, teraz telefony o identycznych parametrach oferuja mi za ponad 150 to dopiero farsa...
<Dreadlish> w słowniku ma już chyba nawet te najdziwniejsze słowa które używam :D
<Dreadlish> lol...
<lisu> Dreadlish: nie słucham muzyki na komórce, smsy wysyłam 2 w roku, zdjęcia są ważne, bo czasem potrzebuje coś utrwalić, aby później przeczytać/zobaczyc, notatnik sie przydaje. poza tym sync kontaktów
<Dreadlish> narazie czytam jak sie robi rs232 w pythonie
<jacekowski> tak samo jak wszedzie
<jacekowski> otwierasz /dev/ttyXXXX
<jacekowski> i ioctl odpowiednie puszczasz
<Dreadlish> oprócz tego że nigdy tego nie robiłem to ok ;d
<jacekowski> ioctle sa nie wazne
<jacekowski> na poczatek to tylko czytanie/pisanie do pliku
<Wizard> lisu: nokia 3110c?
<jacekowski> ioctle zmieniaja tylko parametry portu
<jacekowski> predkosci i takie tam
<jacekowski> ew. iopermem tez mozna
<jacekowski> ale to musisz gadac samemu do uartu
<jacekowski> i zadziala tylko jak masz prawdziwego coma
<jacekowski> a nie usb i takie tam
<Dreadlish> no a co myślisz?
<Dreadlish> ja jak mówie rs232 to mówie rs232
<Dreadlish> a nie jakieś usb
<jacekowski> to mozesz iopermem i gadac z uartem
<jacekowski> albo ioctlami i plikami
<jacekowski> lepiej
<jacekowski> bo nie potrzebujesz zadnych niestandardowych funkcjonalnosci uarta
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> trza mi tylko czytanie i pisanie
<jacekowski> no to czytasz i piszesz
<jacekowski> fwrite/fread
<lisu> Wizard: nokia 6630.
<jacekowski> znaczy sie write/read
<jacekowski> fwrite nie zadziala jak chcesz ioctle robic
<jacekowski> bo ioctl potrzebuje prawdziwy deskryptor
<Wizard> to ma symbiana?
<jacekowski> a nie strumien
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> jakoś pójdzie
<Dreadlish> najpierw trzeba zmontować urządzenie
<Dreadlish> dopsz
<Dreadlish> to ja ide coś zjeść
<Moar> uzywa tu ktos opery pod ubuntu?
<jacekowski> ja
<jacekowski> uzywalem
<jacekowski> potem przestalem uzywac linuxa calkiem
<Moar> nie wiesz jak wlaczyc przy np wrzucaniu na imageshack podglad obrazka?
<Moar> bo mam tylko widok listy
<Moar> chce miec cos takiego jak w ff http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/863/89777603.png/
<jacekowski> to jest ficzer GTK
<jacekowski> a nie firefoxa
<Moar> no ale w operze nie mam takiego podgladu z boku wiec wtf?
<jacekowski> bo opera nie uzywa gtk
<Moar> to da sie coś z tym zrobić?
 * Skrzyp wylądował
<Wizard> mały krok dla Skrzypa, wielki dla kanału
<Skrzyp> :P
 * Skrzyp klepie sobie arta na JL, więc prosze mi tu cicho
<Wizard> jej
<Wizard> o czym?
<winter> kumpel do mnie przyszedł i że koniecznie mam go nauczyć łamać wep
<Nerihsa> daj mu bt
<winter> powiedział, że jak zjedzie do polski to przyjdzie z browarami i łamiemy
<winter> Nerihsa: dałem
<winter> Nerihsa: ale on kompletnie zielony z linuksa i tak
<lisu> łamać wep? ktoś tego jeszcze używa?
<Skrzyp> Tak
<winter> w belgii dużo używają
<Skrzyp> sąsiad z dołu
<lisu> lol
 * lisu ma wpa2 psk aes :)
<lisu> złamcie to :)
<Skrzyp> :)
 * Skrzyp wie, od kogo mosze dostać słownik 16GB do wpa
<lisu> mosze?
<lisu> lol
<Skrzyp> Wizard: o bootowaniu, że tak się wyrażę
<julek> kilka osobw mojej okolixy mam wep:)
<lisu> Skrzyp: słownik masz w 1 lepszym distro, + napisanie skryptu, aby kombinacje robił linijek i cyfr to nie problem.
<julek> hmm... tak wlasciwie wep nie jest az takim zlym zabezpieczeniem - 99,99% i tak tego nie przeskoczy
<Skrzyp> lisu ten wpolish? :P
<lisu> Skrzyp: yes
<Skrzyp> nie rozśmieszaj mnie
<Wizard> właśnie, żę rozśmieszaj
<Wizard> ostatnio gość pokazywał ile mu zajął atak na wpk-psk z takim słownikiem na typowy router w bloku
<Skrzyp> julek: u mnie w domu chciałem wprowadzić wpa2 z autentykacją
<lisu> Skrzyp: wbrew pozorom całiem nieźle sie spisuje, zajebiście szybko można go objebać i przy moich testach 4 na chyba 10 prób rozwalił x)
<Skrzyp> to były jaja
<julek> Skrzyp: no ja akurat mieszkam wkamienicy w centrum miasta i w okolicy sa rozne sieci;)
<Wizard> :)
<julek> w tym nieszyfrowane...
<lisu> oho, mam raport, chwila, musze poniuchać co jest nie tak.
<julek> a u mnie w domu (tym rodzinnym) to mam ogrod... wiec nikt nie ma zasiegu nawet;)
<julek> i mam tam wep:)
<Skrzyp> julek: no ja mam osiedle
<Skrzyp> i mam na scanningu 25
<Skrzyp> wszystkie kanały zawalone
<Skrzyp> mam ruter 25cm od kompa
<lisu> 0, 0, 0, beautiful.
<Skrzyp> a muszę zmienić kanał na 14
<Skrzyp> bo mi szumi niżej
<lisu> Skrzyp: 14...? aaa bo w polszy można.
<foreste> ide grac ;d
<lisu> foreste: w co grasz?
<winter> który chętny na partyjkę w sfa3?
<Skrzyp> w gnome-gamez :P
<foreste> nie wiem kiedy wroce ;d
<julek> w sloneczko?
<lisu> :D LOL
<Skrzyp> co?
<lisu> sloneczko -> czytalem o tym ... co też nie wymyślą.
 * Skrzyp nie zna
<Skrzyp> ktoś z Was w Minecrafta pogrywa?
<bogdanbojarski> witam i proszę o pomoc
<Skrzyp> bogdanbojarski: proś, ptoś
<Skrzyp> co na rzeczy?
<lisu> bogdanbojarski: powitać, cóż cię trapi wędrowcze?
 * lisu poszedł poinstalować ms security essentials
<bogdanbojarski> Coś namąciłem, i sieć wifi łacy się, jest ip, jest bramka, ale nie cłaczy ze stronami
<Skrzyp> lisu: CO?!
<bogdanbojarski> No właśnie to.
<Skrzyp> bogdanbojarski: a wypluj mi tu, szanowny wędrowcze, outputy z twojej konsoli poleceń iwconfig wlan0 i ifconfig wlan0
<Skrzyp> Znaczy się nie tu, lecz na szanowną witrynę wklej.org
<bogdanbojarski> Moment wezme komputer
<lisu> bogdanbojarski: dodaj waść do tego jeszcze wpisy w księdze /etc/resolv.conf
<Dreadlish> ha
 * lisu poszedł zaakceptować licencję ms security essentials.
<Dreadlish> za tekst który bym właśnie napisał bym został zjedzony przez Wizarda
<Dreadlish> :D
<bogdanbojarski> momencik, muszę przeładować lapka
<bogdanbojarski> żona się wścieka bo nie ma netu.
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: nie znasz sie - teraz jest ip addr!
<lisu> o! cycki pojawiły się na tapecie... fajnie :)
<Skrzyp> Lecz na uwadze miej, że aby odczytać święte księgi /etc/resolv.conf musisz być wędrowcze uwierzytelniony w systemie swoim operacyjnym jako nadrzędny Król Root.
<Skrzyp> lisu: Co? Z MSSE?
<Dreadlish> albo jako bardziej zayebiozty król t00r ;d
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: ty mi tu torrentowa nie przypominaj
<Skrzyp> "funfla torrentowa" :P
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: krul tur jest u pewnego kolegi
<lisu> Skrzyp: kompa dostałem do roboty bo miał wirusy, a goły był jak tyłek niemowlęcia lub jak kto woli dupcia dziewicy przed stosunkiem.
<Dreadlish> z pohaczonymi binarkami zeby był invisible
<Skrzyp> lisu: A musisz, o wielki, używać plugawego oprogramowania Mikromiękkich Okien?
<lisu> Skrzyp: zaiste instalując używam, lecz zmuszonym wielką przysługę uczynić.
<lisu> Skrzyp: każdy głowę swą ma, lecz nie kazdy z tego daru zacnie korzystać potrafi.
<bogdanbojarski> więc ifconfig wlan0
<Skrzyp> lisu: Lecz zawżdy pamiętaj, że osłodzić sobie możesz to nieszczęsne połączenie stosując skiny i ikony wszelakie maskujące brzydotę Mikromiękkich
<Skrzyp> bogdanbojarski: Aczkolwiek na witrynie wklej.org można jedynie wklejać rękopisy większe niż dwa cale pergaminu.
<Dreadlish> bogdanbojarski: Te mniejsze rekomenduje ci pozawrzucić na nopaste.pl
<bogdanbojarski> http://wklej.org/id/555680/
<Wizard> czy mi się zdaje, czy w natty nie ma gdebi? :S
<Wizard> bo mi się otwierają deby w Centrum Oprogramowania :D
<Dreadlish> Wizard: możliwością jest to.
<Wizard> jednakowoż wolałbym instalować owe
<lisu> Skrzyp: nagrodą moją wpis crona który to skrypt w bashu spisany, dziewki co raz ukazuje bez zbędnego odzienia, na wizjerze moim.
<Wizard> lisu: nie skrypt, tylko zwój ;)
<bogdanbojarski> http://wklej.org/id/555683/
<lisu> Wizard: skrypty też pisano
<Dreadlish> bogdanbojarski: tegoż nie rekomendowano wklejać aż tam
<Skrzyp> Wizard: manuskrypt
 * lisu poszedł urwać nac
<Wizard> lisu: mógłbyś waćpan skrypt ów bezecny w sieci dostępnym uczynić?
<Wizard> ;)
<bogdanbojarski> ??
<Wizard> ej, centrum oprogramowania naprawdę otwiera deby ;)
<Wizard> bogdanbojarski: z czym masz problem?
<Dreadlish> Czy zdążył ktoś posiąść wiedze jakże magiczną z dziedziny złączania nierozłącznego monitorów bez jakże zamkniętego oprogramowania sterowczego kawałków plastiku ATI?
<bogdanbojarski> Z siecią. Nie ładuje stron, nie łaczy z ruterem, mimo że łapie IP
<lisu> Wizard: zacny waćpanie skrypt bardzo prosty, lecz niewielu znany: "fbsetbg -r ~/Obrazy/" dla fluxboxowych waszmości wręcz banalny.
<Skrzyp> bogdanbojarski: Niechaj jaśnie pan sprawdzi poprawnośc księgi owej, stanowiącej część serwera wklej.org na chwilę obecną, ponieważ tylko fragment owego rękopisu w internecie światło ujrzał.
<Wizard> opcję ową i gnome3 posiadać zwykło
<Skrzyp> Czyli po ludzku wkleiłeś początek bawole
<bogdanbojarski> Fragment, bo muszę ręcznie wpisywać.
<Wizard> toć u mnie młódek bezwstydnych w ~/Obrazy brakuje
<Wizard> ;)
<Dreadlish> bogdanbojarski: Użyj innego oprogramowania terminalowego bawole.
<Dreadlish> Jakże zacnego lilyterma bądź też sakury
<Dreadlish> W ostateczności także roxterm spełni swoje zadanie
<bogdanbojarski> Jak nie mam sieci w lapku to i tak muszę ręcznie wpisywać
<lisu> Wizard: waszmości chyba google odcięto od codziennych wieści. Na mej tablicy zwanej plugawie stroną internetową wpis widnieje, jak uczynić pełnym to co jest puste.
<Skrzyp> Wizard: Tak więc szanowny pan niechaj pogna do naszej wszechwiedzącej Biblioteki, w której to podróży Wyszukiwator ręki Google pomoże.
<Matan[M]> http://i.imgur.com/iYnGb.png
<Dreadlish> Czy ktoś z waszmościów posiada dwa urządzenia wyświetlające z magicznym urządzeniem wyświetlającym zwanym też kartą ATI?
<Wizard> lisu: żónatym będąc ostrożność zachować trzeba ;)
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: Matanie, toż to przeterminowane jest.
<Skrzyp> Matan[M]: Toć my wygraliśmy.
<lisu> Wizard: mądre słowa, lecz zbyteczne, żonom nie przystoi męża szpiegować.
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Ja ówczas posiadałem, jaśnie panie.
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: Waćpan powie jak to należy zrobić posiadając otwarte oprogramowanie sterujące
<Wizard> Matan[M]: dobre :D
<Dreadlish> Gdyż tego własności pewnej faktorii nie potrafię zamontować
 * Dreadlish think "japierdziele - to całe powinno na basha trafić"
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: O piękne nasze Xorgi sobie z tym jakże trudnym zadaniem poradzą bez problemu, aczkolwiek czasem trzeba użyć oprogramowania LXrandR, z LXDE do domów naszych Internetem dostarczanego.
 * Skrzyp myśli o daniu loga na pr0na
<Wizard> Skrzyp, Dreadlish, darujcież waćpany
<Dreadlish> Aczkolwiek xrandr powoduje u mnie plugawe łączenie malunku pulpitowego
<Wizard> igraszki takie nie dla chłopów prostych
<lisu> Skrzyp: daruj waść te plugawe myśli, jedno takie miejsce niesplamione kopiami.
<Dreadlish> dobra kończymy
<Dreadlish> bo mi sie kreatywność kończy
<Wizard> mhm
<Dreadlish> a mam problem raz
<Dreadlish> JAK ZROBIĆ 2 SCREENY BEZ XRANDRA na otwartych sterach ati
<Wizard> hmm, pojęcia nie mam
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Wizard> ja zawsze używam xrandra, bo wygodny
<Dreadlish> znowu wiki *wymoderowano*
<lisu> Dreadlish: kurde, mnie faza nachodzi dopiero x) jeszcze piwo i jak za jagielonów radzić bym zaczął.
<lisu> Dreadlish: a konkretnie?
<lisu> Dreadlish: co kombinujesz?
<Wizard> mądrej głowie dość dwie słowie, lisu ;)
<Dreadlish> lisu: Aczkolwiek po spożyciu życiodajnego trunku możemy kontynuować nasz jakże wysoki dyskurs
 * Skrzyp by tak mógł cały dzień napierdalać
<Dreadlish> lisu: mam 2 monitory
<Dreadlish> i chce je ładnie połączyć
<Dreadlish> a xrandr mi robi je jako 2 osobne]
<Skrzyp> lisu: mam to samo
<lisu> Dreadlish: jakie wyjścia?
<Dreadlish> i do dupy łączy tapety
<Dreadlish> DVI i DVI
<lisu> hmm
<Skrzyp> Tudzież u mnie po chipsach takie najście następuje.
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: taśma izolacyjna łączy najlepiej ;]
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: tutajże lepki papier nie sprawdzi się niestety
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: super glue
<Dreadlish> więc kontynuuje wertowanie jakże długiego instrumentu zwanego dokumentacją xrandra
<lisu> Dreadlish: xrandr -q
<Admc`> ma ktoś tutaj eksperymentalnego xorg prosto z gita?
<Wizard> Admc`: śnisz?
<Wizard> :D
<Admc`> bo compiz mi nie działa i zastanawiam się czy zgłaszać błąd
<Dreadlish> Admc`: czyź ty zgłupiał?
<Admc`> tylko na tym eksperymentalnym nic nie zamula
<Admc`> na tym co był standardowo w debianie nawet glxgears przycianał
<Admc`> przez wynalazek o nazwie gallium 3d
<Skrzyp> Admc`: Zawżdy narody obce niechaj na uwadze mają, że zawsze świeże iksy z Xorg Edges dostają
 * Skrzyp +1 do rymów
<Admc`> w xorg-edgers są te same
<Dreadlish> Po jakże długim instalowaniu języka wężowego wrzucam wynik jakże krótkiego polecenia xrandr -q
<Admc`> no może nieco starsze
<Admc`> no to ma ktoś z xorg-edgers?
<Dreadlish> lisu: otóż wynik ten mieści się w http://ix.io/1LL
<Skrzyp> A skąd to jaśnie pan wyczytuje takie dziwne machinerie do zamieszczania ksiąg?
<Dreadlish> Jaśnie pan wejdzie sobie na http://ix.io i na własne oczy ujrzy
<Admc`> pierdziele, biorę firefoxa z ubuntu
<Admc`> ten w lmde źle czcionki renderuje
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Tóż to magię progpaguje, a śmiertelników obrońy nie przystoi.
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: Niestetyż, na stos nie wypada wrzucić.
<Skrzyp> *orońcy
<lisu> Dreadlish: który xrandr? 1.2? chyba nowszy zdaje mi się.
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Niechaj żyją w spokoju, bowiem changeloga niewielkiego posiadają
<Dreadlish> [dreadlish@piec ~]$ xrandr -v
<Dreadlish> xrandr program version       1.3.4
<Dreadlish> Server reports RandR version 1.3
<Admc`> jak mam debiana wheezy (lmde) a nie ma do niego rego to lepiej brać repo ze squezze czy ubuntu?
<Dreadlish> Po aktualizacji do wersji nieprzetestowanej ustała się wersja 1.3.4, będąca narzędziem, którym aktualnie się posługuje
<Dreadlish> Admc`: ubuntu weź panie, wtedy się zakończy twoje narzekanie
 * Dreadlish ma +1 do rymu ;d
<lisu> Dreadlish: pokonfiguruj xrandem i po sprawiek z tego co widzę masz dvi-0 i vga-0, myśle, że nie będzie problemu
<Admc`> a sensie repo ubuntu czy ubuntu?
<Dreadlish> Admc`: znaczy się ubuntu
<Admc`> ubuntu natty jest spierdolone, nie będę tego instalował
<Admc`> gnome jest strasznie zabugowane
<lisu> Admc`: chyba o remiksie pl mówisz.
<Dreadlish> Admc`: do waćpana zaraz kklimonda bądź pabl0escobar przyjdzie i wyrzuci z tegoż pokoju rozmów
<Admc`> a unity nieergonomicznie
<Admc`> ne*
<lisu> unity jakie jest kazdy widzi.
<Admc`> mi nie pasuje, próbowałem tego używać ale nie mogłem
<Dreadlish> Admc`: waćpana minimal uratuje, wtedy każde środowisko zainstaluje
 * Dreadlish znowu +1 do rymu lol
<Admc`> wiedz drogi Dreadlishu że to nie środowisko jest przyczyną a zepsuty xorg którego zaimportowali z sida
<Admc`> nie umiem rymować
 * Skrzyp chciałby zapytać jakże woelmożnych użytkowników tego kanału rozmów tematycznych i nie tylko, o status otwierania się u nich jakże skromnej mojej witryny http://skrzyp.co.cc
<Admc`> kupiłeś domenę żeby sobie router podlinkować?
<Admc`> O.o
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: mój komputer niecne wieści powiada iż widzi router z usługi Neostrada
<Skrzyp> o kurwa
<Skrzyp> +10
 * mati75 wieści że wlazł do niego
<Dreadlish> z niewiadomego powodu BIND nie chce dać powodu
<Skrzyp> Niechaj szlachci mati75 udostępni do tego tajemniczego urządzenia dane autentykacji panelu
<Dreadlish> dla którego domena się nie zaktualizowała
<Admc`> Skrzyp, gratuluje zostawienia domyślnego hasła
<Admc`> :D
<Wizard> i'm in
<Admc`> zalogowałem się za pierwszym razem
<Wizard> Admc`: piona
<Skrzyp> Admc`: to nie ja
<Wizard> ja też
 * Skrzyp nie zna rałtera
<Dreadlish> niestetyż to nie skrzypa router
<Skrzyp> to jakiś inny
<Admc`> Wilczek, bijacz
<Dreadlish> mój także nie
<Matan[M]> lol http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa173/boinky78/28100__448x_eroge-eromanga-failure.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5wrp7a7> (at i199.photobucket.com)
<Skrzyp> a jakie masło?
<Admc`> domyślne
<Wizard> admin admin
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: waćpana w tyłek trzasło
<Wizard> a jakie?
<Wilczek> Admc`: O.o
<Skrzyp> :P
<mati75> Skrzyp: ddns sobie ustaw
<Skrzyp> mati75: TO NIE MOJE!
<Dreadlish> dns polece zaktualizować, by z jego statusem dalej nie polemizować
<Admc`> Skrzyp, a czemu ten router jest podpięty pod twoją domenę?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Wieść kanałowa niesie, że DNS u ciebie aktualizować nie chce się
<Dreadlish> niestetyz nie moja wina iż jego updatów ni ma
<mati75> Skrzyp: to czyje?
<Skrzyp> mati75: jakiegoś chinola pewnie
<Dreadlish> raczę stestować nasze niecne machlojki zanim miną kolejne dwa wtorki
<mati75> Skrzyp: to robię reboot
<Skrzyp> mati75: :P
<mati75> i przywracanie ustawiń fabrycznych
<Diabelko> mati75: jakby była szansa, że to skrzypa to bym firmware rozjebał ;f
<Dreadlish> /var/named/skrzyp.co.cc powiada iż nie zaktualizował dziada
<mati75> to z korei
<mati75> ustawie mu nazwę sieci
<mati75> free_net_for_porno
<Dreadlish> nsuscript powiada iż zaktualizował dziada
<Diabelko> mati75: free tentacle porn lepsze
<Skrzyp> Diabelko: Toć się pan wielmożny pomilył, bowiem ja posiadam router Asmax model 504g, który po prostu opcji do aktualizacji firmware nie ma
<Diabelko> Skrzyp: i tak wszyscy wiedzą, żeś troll i abuser
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: prawdopodobnie ma po telnecie, ale tego nie wiecie
<mati75> już mu padło
<Dreadlish> DNS telekomunikacji obwieścił iż nadszedł czas libacji
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish wygrywasz w rymach
 * Skrzyp o skromnie, nawet na DNSach Google wejść nie może
<mati75> już działa
<Dreadlish> niestetyż jedynie telekomunikacyjne dnsy uznały że adresy się zaktualizowały
<Skrzyp> Toć mi plugawy ISP nie pozwala wejść na większość zmiennych stron, albowiem oblezywie długie interwały aktualizacji nastroił
<Dreadlish> sprawdzając konfiguracje uznałem, że jednak coś z*ebałem
<mati75> Skrzyp: znowu zdechło
<mati75> Skrzyp: masz na jaki ip to przekierowywało
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: W takim więc wypadku, niech wielmożny pan DNSa Tepsy poda, byle do obiadku.
<Admc`> sobie narobiłem syfu w repozytoriach że na 100% przyjdzie taki dzień że system się zjebie
 * Skrzyp +0,5 do rymu
<Admc`> mieszanka debiana, lmde, ubuntu natty i mavericka
<Admc`> :D
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: 194.204.152.34 194.204.159.1 waćpanie
<Dreadlish> reszta dnsów zaktualizuje się na drugie danie
 * Matan[M] z ubuntu zawsze kończy tak samo, rozdupczone repo, sypiące się x-y, poinstalowane wuj niepotrzebnych rzeczy
<Matan[M]> trzeba zmienić system
 * Dreadlish uznał że lepiej będzie jak ustawi forwarders na any;
<mati75> haha
<mati75> http://afhv241.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl/
<Skrzyp> Admc`: W prównaniu z moimi peregrymacjami ostatnimi czasy w moim prywatnym mózgu elektronowym, co to się przez niego przewineło 10 programół operacyjnych, zwanych dystrybucjami linuxowymi.
<mati75> Skrzyp: ++
<Dreadlish> mati75: panie - zostaw mój router
<Dreadlish> tfu
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: powtórzę jeszcze raz, 10 distr o których gówno wiesz
<Dreadlish> tobie sie nie wyświetla router :DDDD
<Dreadlish> tobie sie wyświetla mainpage deada ;d
<Skrzyp> Admc`: Niechaj pan wie, że systemu firmy Canonical używa się z rozsądkiem i pomyślunkiem
 * Skrzyp stracił rezon
<mati75> Skrzyp: jakie masz hasło do roota?
<mati75> :D
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: Aczkolwiek napisać o nich recenzję bym mógł
<Dreadlish> mati75: SPIERDALAJ Z DEADA CIOTO
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: tak
<Admc`> mati75, spróbuj hasła: root
<Skrzyp> mati75: A coż szlachcica wzięło na pentesty niewinnych owieczek?
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: jak gościu który prowadził bloga, chciał ogarnąć wsystkie distra
<Admc`> W ekstremalnym przypadku (niemożność logowania) naprawię z chroota
<mati75> Permission denied, please try again.
<Dreadlish> niestety hasło nie brzmi tak ;d
<Admc`> no to może 1234
<Dreadlish> i jego nie podam
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: jednakże, ja wiem
<Dreadlish> nie wiesz
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: arch mu się nie podobał, bo nie obsługiwał jego drukarki (na potwierdzenie wkleił screena  komunikatem o braku CUPSa)
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: do deada nie wiesz
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: O kurde
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: jaki blog?
<Admc`> hehe
<Admc`> gdzieś to widziałem :D
<Dreadlish> mati75: 78.149.12.215:14562 - czyżby to twoje ip?
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: czyżby Kamil?
<mati75> Dreadlish: 83 mam na początku
<winter> nudy
<Skrzyp> Tóz to dynamiczne numery UPC
<Dreadlish> mati75:
<Skrzyp> 70-90
<Dreadlish> drl154.neoplus.ad:22671
<Dreadlish> dalszą część adresu znamy
<mati75> Dreadlish: ja mam dsl
<Admc`> hmmm
<Dreadlish> PING drl154.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl (83.24.197.154) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Dreadlish> mati75: no i co?
<Admc`> jak w repo nie ma AWN do lepiej brać PPA z Ubuntu czy skompilować z gita?
<mati75> Dreadlish: to neo pokazujesz
<Dreadlish> no i co?
<Dreadlish> zaczyna sie na 83 ;d
<mati75> Admc`: w debianie nie ma?
<Dreadlish> więcej połączeń nie zauważyłem
<Dreadlish> oprócz mojego peceta
<Skrzyp> Admc`: awant-window-navigatór ów pakiet brzmi
<Admc`> mati75, też się zdziwiłem
<Skrzyp> toć z ppa bierz
<mati75> przecież jest
<Admc`> sprawdzę jak mi synaptic skończy robotę
<mati75> avant-window-navigator - Wzorowany na MacOS X panel GNOME
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: łacy się z mati75.eu
<Dreadlish> teraz na deadzie widze połączenia dwa - jeden mój drugi skrzypa chyba
<Admc`> mati75, masz debiana?
<mati75> BlessJah: zaraz cię zbanuje
<mati75> Admc`: tak
<BlessJah> mati75: za co?
<BlessJah> mati75: i gdzie?
<mati75> BlessJah: skrypt
<BlessJah> skrypt?
<mati75> powyżej 3 połączeń banuje
<Admc`> mati75, a testing lub sid?
<mati75> sid
<Dreadlish> mati75: fail2ban?
<Admc`> mati75, a zepsuł ci się ostatnio terminal gnome?
<mati75> Dreadlish: nie dawał rady
<mati75> Admc`: nie mam gnome
<Admc`> bo u mnie nie integruje się z gtk
<Dreadlish> za dużo nygusów?
<BlessJah> mati75: wyjaśnij mi jescze raz, kto i gdie zamierza mnie zbanować
<mati75> to jest z gnome 3 terminal
<Admc`> no wiem
<Admc`> a można jakoś ten z gnome 2 zainstalować?
<mati75> BlessJah: jeśli ktoś na chama spróbuje się łączyć to go banuje skrypt
<mati75> Admc`: ze stable
<Dreadlish> mati75: 91.214.0.18 login t00r, hasło password
<mati75> albo styl z gtk3 sobie daj
<Dreadlish> patrz sy
<mati75> Dreadlish: ssh?
<Dreadlish> ta
<Admc`> mati75, dzięki :)
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: toor, to  BSDowych
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: no
<mati75> Dreadlish: wirtualka?
<Dreadlish> chyba
<Dreadlish> nie moje
<Dreadlish> ja tu tylko pohakowałem ;d
<mati75> to rm -rf / daje
<mati75> :D
<Dreadlish> jak chcesz
<BlessJah>  /tmp jest czysczone po reboocie?
<Dreadlish> ta
<mati75> tak
<Dreadlish> bo to tmpfs
<BlessJah> fajnie
<Dreadlish> z ramciu ;d
<mati75> ale net to ma szybki
<BlessJah> nie mam tam tmpfs
<BlessJah> tmpfs mam w /run
<Dreadlish> tmp nie masz na tmpfs?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: niechaj pan IP funfla
<Dreadlish> oja
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: 208.115.204.3 login dreadlish hasło andrzejchujew
<Dreadlish> jak będzie serwer dostępny
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: NA PRIVIE KURWA
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: niech mają
<Dreadlish> i tak samu już go zczyścił
<Wizard> :D
<Dreadlish> poza tym ja nie mam takiego hasła
<Dreadlish> mati75: a tam gdzie próbowałeś wbić na roota to jest PermitRootLogin no
 * lisu odpalił dawno skrywaną wersję dvd dune z 1984 roku
<mati75> Dreadlish: na razie grzebie w tym poprzednim
<mati75> to na laptopie stoi
<Dreadlish> no
<mati75> model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T9300  @ 2.50GHz
<Dreadlish> też to wczoraj zauważyłem
<mati75> ciekawe jaka wirtualka
<lisu> kurde płyta porysowana ;/ :m
<Dreadlish> mati75: vbox
<Dreadlish> ..
<mati75> to daje rm -rf /
<lisu> a ch&&&&&j tam, kur&&&&&wa nie pożycze juz nic za ku&&#wa pana %%ja wafla
 * lisu slaps /me
 * winter slaps lisu 
 * winter slaps lisu 
 * winter slaps lisu 
 * winter slaps lisu 
<lisu> należało się
<winter> jeszcze?
<lisu> dobra starczy
 * Dreadlish slaps wszyscy mega torrencikiem
<BlessJah> czy po pewnej godinie poiom spada drastycznie, czy mi sie zdaje
 * winter rozlał trochę herbaty na klawiaturę
<lisu> BlessJah: wydaje ci się, to ty sie nie dostosowywujesz
<lisu> po 22 już dzieci śpią, a te które nie śpią uczą się przekleństw na kanale
<lisu> ups... jeszcze nie ma 22
<BlessJah> roumiem że ty do nich należysz?
<lisu> BlessJah: ja należe do tych co im po cięzkim tygodniu odpier%@la i odreagowują na kanale, bo na zewnątrz podoga pod psem i nawet kierowcy co by pokierownikował jak to dawniej bywało na piwo nie ma.
<winter> idź do sklepu po browary
<lisu> winter: kurna leje
<winter> parasol, plecak i jazda
<lisu> wykręca parasol na lewą strone
<winter> aż tak?
<lisu> tylko nie grzmi
<winter> i dobrze, to raczej prąd będziesz miał
<lisu> gdzie ty w taką pogodę mnie wysyłasz, nie masz za grosz miłosierdzia dla bliźniego
<winter> LoL
<winter> mam
<winter> byli dzisija u mnie jehowi
<winter> nie zwyzywałem ich
<lisu> winter: ++
<winter> zamknałem drzwi tylko
 * lisu wypił ostatniego dziś kielonka za spokój wintera duszy
<winter> :-}
<mati75> o fuck
<mati75> http://allegro.pl/terminal-compaq-evo-t20-tanio-polecam-i1688123965.html
<Admc`> xcompmgr będzie działać na gnome?
<Dreadlish> 14zł? :D
<Dreadlish> Admc`: a why not?
<Admc`> nie wiedziałem to wolałem napisać
<Wizard> lisu: tankujesz przy kompie?
<Dreadlish> Wizard: do matrycy pewno :D
<Admc`> bo potrzebuję czegoś lekkiego do kompozycji
<winter> Admc`: będzie
<Dreadlish> mati75: to jest naprawde?
<mati75> Dreadlish: chyba tak
<mati75> chyba wezmę
<mati75> tylko jakby jeszcze miał pci
<lisu> Wizard: nie, z ojcem kielonka wychyliłem, a ze końcówki na 2 nie podzielisz osatniego wychyliłem sam :)
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> miło
<Dreadlish> no niestety
<mati75> http://www.kauczu.az.pl/projekty/linux-na-terminalu-compaq-evo-t20/
<lisu> cza isc drzemać może w końcu prześpię trochę wiecej godzin niż 5
<lisu> o/
<winter> \o
<Wizard> heil
<winter> HAIL TO THE KING BABE!
<Dreadlish> mati75: dużo pierdzielenia z tym
<Dreadlish> mati75: ty zrobiłeś rm -rf na tej witrualce?
<mati75> Dreadlish: tak
<Dreadlish> 22:05            *  | Ozil [~ha4rr9y@91.214.0.18] has left #ubuntu-pl []
<Dreadlish> ;d
<mati75> hahaha
<mati75> to jego było?
<Wizard> o_O
<Admc`> adam@lmde ~ $ sudo apt-get purge mono
<Admc`> Virtual packages like 'mono' can't be removed
<Dreadlish> no chyba ;d
<Admc`> O.o
<Admc`> jak mogę wywalić to ścierwo?
<Wizard> remove
<mati75> Dreadlish: i reboot dałem
<mati75> więc nie jego
<Admc`> Wizard, to samo
<Wizard> to wywali libmono-cil, czy jakoś tak
<Wizard> reszta pójdzie w zależnościach i dobijesz autoremovem
<Admc`> mam lepsze rozwiązanie
<Admc`> sudo apt-get purge libmono*
<Admc`> zadziałało
<Wizard> można z gwiazdką?
<Admc`> Wizard, no przecież maski działają wszędzie
<Admc`> no chyba że program jest gówniany
<Admc`> i musi mieć podane na tacy
<Wizard> no nie wiem, fish mi tego nie rozwija
<Przem> Czesc na poczatku grub.cfg pisze ze mam go nie edytowac "It is automatically generated by /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig using templates from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub" to jak mu cos dopisac?
<Admc`> dodaj to /etc/grub.d/40-custom
<Admc`> czy jakoś tak
<Admc`> pamiętaj że składnia gruba2 jest inna niż gruba legacy
<Admc`> a tak w ogóle to po co chcesz dopisać, automat nie znajduje?
<Przem> widze
<mati75> Dreadlish: kupiłem
<Dreadlish> ja nie kupie bo chwilowo nie mam kasy
<Przem> chce dodac linux slax z obrazu iso bo jak sie go skopiuje do ramu ro jest batdzo szybki a mozna sobie do iso dodac swoje programy
<Dreadlish> co?
<Przem> o grub pisze
<Skrzyp> Przem: od bootingu to ja
<Skrzyp> Przem: zaraz na JL będzie artykuł
<Skrzyp> Więc poczekaj jeszcze chwilkę, az ostatnie zdania dokończę
<Przem> fajnie dzieki
<Skrzyp> A do ISO nie można, tylko do persist-space
<Przem> co nie mozna do iso?
<Dreadlish> dosadzić plików
<Przem> no tak ale mozna dodac na stronie przed pobraniem
<Skrzyp> no można w slaxbuildzie
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: a tego arta nie musi jeszcze sirmacik zatwierzdić?
<Skrzyp> i w czasie pracy do ramu
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: no musi
<Skrzyp> ale jest przygotownay
<Skrzyp> Gotowe!
<Skrzyp> Klik publik
<Admc`> dupa
<Admc`> kompiluje ze źródeł
<Matan[M]> Admc`: masz niezłą dupę, kompilować umi ;]
<Skrzyp> Wpis został wysłany. Podejrzyj wpis
<Wizard> Skrzyp: dawaj link
<Wizard> blade-moron to ty?
<Skrzyp> Wizard: nie
<Skrzyp> skrzyp to skrzyp
<Skrzyp> http://jakilinux.org/?p=217643&preview=true
<Skrzyp> jeszcze nie zatwierdzone i nie skorygowane
<Skrzyp> ale co tam
<Wizard> bo ten mrn to takie głupoty pisze, że żal czytać
<Wizard> artykuł o gnome3 i unity pobił wszystko
<Matan[M]> Wizard: jaki art
<Matan[M]> Wizard: zapodaj linka
<Matan[M]> kk mam
<Wizard> jakilinux.org
<Wizard> jest na głównej stronie, bo to niedawno
<Wizard> jakiś bałwan to pisał
<Wizard> Skrzyp: ja też mogę napisać tam artykuł?
<dudi> jak zatwierdzić żeby był update z niezaufanych źródeł?
<dudi> -bin libpurple0 libvlc5 libvlccore4 vlc vlc-data vlc-nox vlc-plugin-notify vlc-plugin-pulse
<Skrzyp> Wizard: jak założysz konto - jak najbardziej
<Wizard> mam konto od paru lat
<dudi> A o czym mówicie?
<Wizard> o jakimlinuksie.org
<Admc`> wtf
<Admc`> skąd mogę pobrać glib-gettext?
<Wilczek> O.o
<Admc`> bo nie ma tego w repo
<Wizard> libglib
<Wizard> naumta się wreszcie
<Skrzyp> Admc` powinien mieć stałą kolumnę na ubuCentrum
<Wilczek> Why?
<Skrzyp> "Skąd można pobrać XYZ, bo nei ma tego w repo?"
<Wizard> :D
<Skrzyp> Nie ma tego w repo, co by na dobre nie wyszło
<Wizard> hehe
<Wizard> Skrzyp: znalazłem kolejny genialny art o gnome3 pisany przez jakiegoś bałwana
<Admc`> coś deba nie mogę znaleźć, trzeba będzie tarballa wziąć
 * Skrzyp idzie "kustomizować" óbądó
<Wizard> ja pieprzę, dzieci mają wakacje i się nudzą
<Skrzyp> Wizard: rzuć ochłoapem
<Wilczek> Nie śmiejcie się z niego -.-
<Wizard> http://jakilinux.org/linux/gnome-3-pierwsze-wrazenia/
<Wizard> najbardziej mi się podoba "wzburzają kontrowersję"
<Skrzyp> Admc`: Jak ty masz tak rzucać tarballami, to uważaj, żebym nie dostał
<Skrzyp> Bo oddam
<Skrzyp> A, i idź na #gentoo-pl
<Skrzyp> Wizard: screen eulz
<Skrzyp> rulz
<Skrzyp> gnome3os na vboxie "opensuse"
<Wizard> ta
<Wizard> ale już mniejsza
<Wizard> "wybrałem ojczysty język"
<Wizard> polski tak kaleczy, że aż spojrzałem jaki wybrał, czy czasem nie azerski np.
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> Wizard: Ma straszny talent do psucia niepsuciowego
<dudi> ok ok ale dalej nie wiem jak zaktualizować z niezaufanych źródeł?
<Skrzyp> "Po szybkim przeglądnięciu apletów panelu, czas na jakieś menu główne… What the kurde? Nie mogę go znaleźć :/, nie wiem czemu skryło się pod nazwą &#8222;Podgląd” w lewym górnym rogu ekranu?"
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> lol
<Matan[M]> http://fishki.pl/fishka,George-W-Bush-spotyka-Billa-Gatesa,8689.html
<Wizard> dudi: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Wizard> Skrzyp: no mówię, dzieciaki
<Skrzyp> Ja pierdole
<dudi> Wizard, A co to da?
<Skrzyp> Przyszły dzieci na óbądó
<Skrzyp> "I się zaczyna wakacyna przygoda..."
<Skrzyp> :P
<Wizard> dudi: będziesz mógł powiedzieć "Tak, zainstaluj z niezaufanych źródeł"
<Wizard> bynajmniej ;)
<Wizard> Skrzyp: daj link do swojego artykułu
<Wizard> bo to co wlepiłesz wcześniej powiedziało 404
<dudi> Wizard, a przez menadzer aktualizacji nie da się?
<Skrzyp> najpierw -- http://web.archive.org/web/20090628170315/http://kompilacja_jadra_linuxa_26.xt.pl/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3bunzry> (at web.archive.org)
<Skrzyp> http://jakilinux.org/?p=217643 -- moje
<Wizard> dudi: nie jestem pewien
<Wizard> dodaj po prostu paczkę z kluczami
<Wizard> na pewno jest w tym repo
<Wizard> Skrzyp: nie działa
<Wizard> 404
<Skrzyp> może to dlatego, że nie jesteś userem/autorem
<Wizard> a to ktoś musi przyklepać?
<Skrzyp> tak
<Skrzyp> sirmacik
<Wizard> czyli ktoś czyta te byki i nie wypieprza tego w śmietnik?!
<Wizard> apokalipsa
<Wizard> moi przodkowie umierali na darmo :(
<lantis_> witam! mam jeden katalog z wieloma zagniezdzonymi katalogami - w kazdym ostatnim katalogu znajduje sie plik z rozsz. html - chcialbym je wszystkie skopiowac do jednego katalogu (beda tam wszystkie wspomniane pliki) - zna ktos z Was sposob?
<Wizard> ухожу
<Skrzyp> ludzki
<dudi> Wizard, problem http://pastebin.com/MPEv0j9q z terminalu
<Wizard> plik z czym? rozszerzonym html?
<Matan[M]> http://fishki.pl/fishka,Byc-jak-Mario-Bros,8946.html
<winter> Matan[M]: suchar
<lantis_> zawartosc nie jest wazna - chodzi tylko o skopiowanie ze wzgledu na rozszerzenie pliku
<dudi> xD dobre winter
<Wizard> ale co to jest rozszerzenie pliku?
<Wizard> w sensie końcówka nazwy?
<lantis_> tak
<dweller> lantis_: findem jedziesz
<Wizard> mhm, skąd wy te nazwy bierzecie, to ja nie wiem :D
<Wizard> no, find będzie najlepszy
<dweller> możesz nawet lamersko cp `find . -name *.html` nazwa_katalogu/
<Matan[M]> http://fishki.pl/fishka,Krotka-historia-pewnego-iPhonea,8887.html
<dweller> w katalogu z plikami
<Wizard> o ile tego nie ma 1000
<Wizard> Matan[M]: weź nie spamuj
<Wizard> dweller: i po co tak kropka?
<Matan[M]> 4all mode off
<lantis_> sprobuje
<lantis_> dzieki
<Wizard> lantis_: zadziałało?
<Wizard> bo nie powinno ;)
<lantis_> moment
<dweller> Wizard: tak z przyzwyczajenia
<Skrzyp> Matan[M]: dobre
<Wizard> jak z przyzwyczajenia?
<dweller> na fbsd kiedyś mi nie chciało pójść jak całości nie wklepałem
<Wizard> find na fbsd ma trochę inną składnię
<Wizard> chociaż to nie powinno zadziałać tak samo jak w gnu
<Wizard> w ogóle, gdzie linux a gdzie fbsd
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> lantis_: zrobiłeś, bo chciałem iść spać
<Wizard> a jak nie powiesz, czy zadziałało, to nie będę mógł usnąć
<lantis_> nie dziala
<Wizard> mówiłem?
<Wizard> "*.html" zamiast *html
<dweller> mi *.html działa
<Wizard> niech zgadnę, dostałeś cp: za mało argumentów
<Wizard> powinno być w cudzysłowach
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> no i nie zrobiłem tego czego chciałem
<Wizard> gwiazdkę sh rozwija
<lantis_> jakos dojde do tego
<Wizard> możnaby też \*
<Wizard> ja bym zrobił tak: find . -name "*html" -exec cp {} /w/pizdu \;
<Wizard> ;)
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: powiedz mi - dlaczego to wszystko nie wygląda jak na fedorze?
<Wizard> dobranoc
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: PINK
<dweller> Wizard: -exec kojazyłem ale nie pamietałem składni
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: pąk!
<m477> winter: o/
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: W sęzie jag?
<winter> m477: \o
<m477> piekny poranek
<winter> wstałeś właśnie?
<m477> nom
<winter> ja spać chyba niedługo pójdę
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: już znalazłem winowajce
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: this looks like that http://i.imgur.com/gE5LA.jpg
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Bierdonka, codziennie niskie ceny!
<Skrzyp> Ale ch...owy tint
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: tosz to muchomor z mario
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: tinta zaraz dokończe
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: weż, te paski po bokach są kijowe
<Moar> Dreadlish: wow dzisiaj piątek :O
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: tapętę ci jutro _ja_ zrobię
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: poprostu wezme inną
<Skrzyp> a zrobie ci ładną
<Skrzyp> haksiorzką
<Skrzyp> :P
<m477> kuzwa jak mi zimno jest
<Skrzyp> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=125&t=145336 - tak to jest jak się media dobiorą
<dudi> Kurde no nie zrobię tej aktualizacji
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: http://imgur.com/delete/DqZxfF9RGyxgjfZ
<Dreadlish> KRUDE
<Dreadlish> nie ten link
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: http://i.imgur.com/HR7xu.jpg
<Dreadlish> ten link ;d
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: majonęę
<dudi> Przez Menedżer Aktualizacji nie mogę bo niezaufane źródła na terminalu coś takiego wyskakuje http://pastebin.com/MPEv0j9q
<Skrzyp> a żem wywalił omalże
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> z/w
<Dreadlish> dudi: dodaj klucze
<dudi> jak?
<dudi> pierwsze słyszę
<Dreadlish> dudi: masz na dole klucze
<Dreadlish> apt-keyem
<Dreadlish> albo sprawdź źródła
<dudi> w sumie to ppa było potrzebne do jednej paczki której już nie używam
<prevpl> witam
<smoq> o/
<dudi> wyrzuciłem z source.list PPA i dalej wyskakuje
<smoq> ping
<lantis_> find . -name .html -exec cp '{}' /home/lantis/nowy \;
<lantis_> tak zadzialalo
<Skrzyp> Zarypisty motyw ikonek: Any Color You Like
<Skrzyp> Z dostosowywarką, więc się nie znudzą
<Skrzyp> a jest mnósto i wszystkie SVG
<Skrzyp> i nie są faenzą :P
<smoq> Skrzyp: lmao
<Dreadlish> ikonki są dla debili imo
<smoq> Dreadlish: CLI?
<Dreadlish> smoq: tak.
<Dreadlish> jedno urządzenie potrzebne mniej ;
<Dreadlish> d
<smoq> :D
<Dreadlish> 1st
<winter> 1st
<smoq> 2nd :P
<Dreadlish> aj łoz faster winter
<winter> zagapiłem się na film
<Dreadlish> i po ci ci ten fist?
<smoq> winter: a jaki?
<Dreadlish> first*
<winter> smoq: the way back
<winter> i tych polaków w fimie nie grają polacy
<Wilczek_> 4Th
<Dreadlish> 10th ja już :D
<Dreadlish> last tak w og óle
<m477> 11st
<beesel> łot efer
<Dreadlish> yap
<beesel> ehh jak mi sie nie chce
<beesel> chyba ide spac
<beesel> albo jakis film zobacza
<dudi> skąd wziąść klucz do dodania?
<Wilczek_> Od woźnego
<beesel> ciecia sie mowi
<smoq> zawsze można dorobić
<dudi> No tak że też nie pomyślałem
<beesel> moze macie jakis pomysl na film co sciagnac ?
<m477> pitbull
<dudi> Wilczek_, pytanie od którego ciecia i jak do niego się zwrócić?
<Wilczek_> dudi: "Panie Mieciu, zrobimy barter - pół litra za klucz"
<beesel> Wilczek_: haha
<smoq> wszystko zależy od tego, jaki klucz potrzebujesz, większość jest w szafce na górze
<dudi> taaa po szukam
<smoq> reszta na keyserverach
<smoq> jakiego klucza Ci potrzeba?
<dudi> nie bardzo właśnie wiem
<dudi> http://pastebin.com/MPEv0j9q
<dudi> pierwszy raz wyskakuje mi błąd o klucze
<smoq> tam masz takie NO_PUBKEY (cyferki) no nie?
<dudi> no tak
<dudi> domyślam się że to oznaczenie klucza
<dudi> ale nie bardzo wiem co dalej z tym zrobić
<smoq> sudo gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys ID_KLUCZA
<smoq> sudo gpg --armor --export ID_KLUCZA | apt-key add -
<smoq> potem sudo apt-get update
<dudi> ok i tak z każdym rozumiem, a skąd biorą się takie braki w kluczach?
<smoq> szczerze - nie mam pojęcia :D
<smoq> ale ten sposób działał jak był jakiś problem z kluczami
<dudi> xD
<dudi> ok
<smoq> w razie dalej nie będzie działało szukaj w google "ubuntu gpg brak klucza publicznego"
<smoq> ja uciekam
<smoq> dobranoc wszystkim ;)
<winter> o/
<dudi> wpisałem  sudo gpg -armor --export 2EBC26B60C5A2783 | apt-key add -
<dudi> a wyskoczyło
<dudi> http://pastebin.com/3DH1WaNZ
<dudi> to chyba nie wróży dobrze
<Skrzyp> znalazłem zajeskrypt do uludziowienia ubuntu
<Skrzyp> znaczy ugeekowania
<dudi> a jak robię osobno to wyświetla klucz po czym zacina się przy apt-key add -
<dudi> dupa rano was po męczę
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-02
<lukaszg> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/iedks/mark_shuttleworth_forces_unity_to_be_shitty_on_50/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5tswtbb> (at www.reddit.com)
<lukaszg> dziwny ten mark eh...
<winter> tl;dr
<dweller> za mało piwa
<dweller> delira cie łapie
<winter> dweller: ?>
<dweller> yep
<winter> ale osochozi?
<winter> dweller: too long, didn't read jeśli nie wiesz, to nie roztrzęsione ręce
<dweller> dziwne klawisze wklepałeś
<lukaszg> winter, mark nie da opcji aby unity launcher mozna było przenosic na prawo/lewo itd o to tam chodzi ;p
<lukaszg> oznaczyl won't fix i ma to w nosie o! ;p
<winter> ehe
<winter> zima idzie
<lukaszg> a najlepsze jak ktos sie oburzył to napisał "Louis, it's open source! If you want to change it please do. Or use
<lukaszg> Docky. Or AWN. Or any number of alternatives....." ;p
<winter> hehe
<lukaszg> zajeżdża jakby steve'em coś ;p
<lukaszg> no ale co tam, mark wie co ludzie potrzebują ;p
<lukaszg> ok, dobranoc, za 6h trzeba wstac ;)
<winter> o/
<winter> m477:
<winter> m477:
<winter> m477:
<winter> nn
<m477> winter:
<Skrzyp> posznął spać chyba
<m477> :(
<m477> winter:
<m477> winter:
<m477> winter:
<m477> nie opuszczaj mneio
<Skrzyp> a co jest?
<m477> boje sie :-(
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> Nie bój się
<Skrzyp> Też siedzę i konfiże po nocach
<m477> zjadlem tosty i mi nie dobrze
<Skrzyp> popij wodą
<Skrzyp> i powdychaj świeżego powietrza
<m477> watpie aby to cos dalo
<Skrzyp> otwórz okno or so
<m477> ale moze masz racje
 * Skrzyp robi sobie h4x0rOS z obądó
<Skrzyp> od strony aplikacji i lookandfeel
<m477> wat
<Skrzyp> no, takie matrixiaste
<Skrzyp> wszędzie zielono
<Skrzyp> ikoni monchromowe zielone ACYL
 * m477 h4x0r h3r3
<czesmir> he
<Skrzyp> ej kurwa zajebiście to wygląda
<Skrzyp> jeszcze motyw do irssi
<m477> wut
<m477> pic or didnt heppen
<Skrzyp> uśmiech do scrota ;)
<Skrzyp> weźcie coś mówcie
<Skrzyp> haalo
<Skrzyp> a, wszyscy padli
<m477> woot
<Skrzyp> a, już dawno cykłem
<Skrzyp> dam screena
<Skrzyp> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/07/02/zrzut_ekranu.png
<m477> co to przedstawia
<Skrzyp> detesktop mój
<m477> no widze
<m477> gnome 3 to to nie jest
<Skrzyp> dam jutro/dziś na DA z opisem
<Skrzyp> no gnome2 z appmenu-indicator
<Skrzyp> taki "hackintosh"
<Skrzyp> a narzędzia też dobre
<Skrzyp> Mam całą kategorię "Pentest" i "DDoS"
<m477> ;o
<m477> winter:
<m477> winter:
<Matan[M]> bry
<lisu> powitać
<Moar> ludzie wy spania nie macie? ^^
<Matan[M]> Moar: nie, po obiedzie leżakujemy i to nam starczy
<Moar> hmm to tak jak ja :P
<Dreadlish> o/
<Mamut> \o
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ja bym nie mógł na takim czymś pracować
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> budzić sie
<Moar> która jest godzina?
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> 10:03?
<Moar> aff
<Moar> u mnie na ubuntu 9:43 ;/
<Moar> i nie moge nawet tej godziny zmienic
<Dreadlish> dziwki koks - padł firefox
<Dreadlish> sudo date --set 10:04
<Dreadlish> sudo apt-get install openntpd
<Dreadlish> no lol
<Moar> ok, dzieki dziala
<Dreadlish> Superblock is corrupt and cannot be repaired
<Dreadlish> NIEEEEE
<Dreadlish> KURDE
<Dreadlish> reboot
<mati75> http://bash.org.pl/676861/
<mati75> to chyba stąd
<mati75> to w takim razie leci na trash
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to raczej stąd
<Dreadlish> bo nie widze innego kanału na którym matanek i admc siedzieli razem
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> kay debil na bashu?
<Dreadlish> ja mu wypierdol
<Dreadlish> kurde...
<Dreadlish> poprawka
<Dreadlish> na trasha wlazłem ;d
<abbus> bry
<abbus> aktualizowac do 11.04
<abbus> ?
<Wilczek> Ta
<abbus> to pozniej :P
<Dreadlish> trzeba skądś wyrwać hub na usb
<Mamut> zaktualzuj do wersji Dapper Drake :D
<Dreadlish> 6.06?
<Mamut> tak
<Mamut> prawie diabelska
<Dreadlish> tia.
<Dreadlish> prawie
<Nerihsa> happy Caturday
<Dreadlish> no siema Nerihsa
<Bukuria> czesc wam...mam problem z GNOME 3 :/ zaistalowalam,zresetowalam komputer i nie chce sie wlaczyc ubuntu. tylko czarny ekran nic poza tym
<Bukuria> pomoze ktos? :)
<Nerihsa> ktora wersja
<Bukuria> 11.04
<Nerihsa> dzis cos kanal nieaktywny wiec poczekaj troche na odpowiedz
<Admc`> dlaczego mam zainstalowane jądro z PAE chociaż mam tylko 1 GB ramu?
<Admc`> w aktualizacji mi sie zainstalowało
<Nerihsa> no bo tak
<Bukuria> w necie znalazlam jedynie rady z cyklu: zainstaluj ubuntu od nowa co raczej nie bardzo mi odpowiada :/
<Nerihsa> a jest chociaz ekran logowania? czy mozesz wejsc w tryb tekstowy?
<Dreadlish> Admc`: bo to jest logika łubudubuntu
<Dreadlish> kompiluj kernel!
<Dreadlish> aby przeżyć
<Dreadlish> poza tym - czego narzekasz na jądro z pae?
<Dreadlish> tak trudno ci przeżyć z świadomością że możesz mieć 64gb ramu a nie 4?
<Bukuria> nic nie moge wlasnie
<Admc`> Dreadlish, nie mam ubuntu
<Admc`> mam debiana testing
<Bukuria> tylko czern i pustka...
<Nerihsa> Bukuria: probowalas wtedy ctrl+alt+f1?
<Bukuria> Nerihsa: nie... a jesli sprobuje to co potem?
<Nerihsa> to jak sie uda to bedzie tryb tekstowy
<Nerihsa> wtedy wpiszesz login, haslo i jak wpiszesz startx to moze cos zaskoczy
<Bukuria> ok.sprobuje . to na razie:) dzieki
<dj_oko[mew]> ktoś puszcza disco polo w bloku
<dj_oko[mew]> bladym świtem
<dj_oko[mew]> spać nie mogę
<Dreadlish> blady świt jest blady od jakicś 7h
<Skrzyp> siema ludy, jak tam
<Dreadlish> hah
<Dreadlish> ale żeś spał
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, ile dolcuff? :P
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ciotka ma spóźniony zamolot - bedzie 22 ileśtam
<Skrzyp> lol
<Skrzyp> A widziałeś skrina?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Skrzyp> i jak?
<Dreadlish> ja nie mógłbym takiego czegoś używać
<Skrzyp> ja ogę
<Dreadlish> mi trzeba biały
<Dreadlish> a zielony i tak mam na tapecie
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> marihwana na tapecie
<ryniek> witam
<Skrzyp> siema ryniu!
<ryniek> siema
<Skrzyp> co dolega?
<ryniek> nic
<Skrzyp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yQItb9yl8Y
 * Skrzyp robi z tego paczkę do Hedgewarsół
<Skrzyp> *sów
<Dreadlish> nie mam flasha
<Skrzyp> flahplugin-deinstaller
<Skrzyp> a w Chromiumie by ci przez WebP poszło
<lukaszg> Dreadlish, http://www.youtube.com/html5 wlacz i poleci
<Dreadlish> YAY
<Dreadlish> MAM JATUBE!
<Dreadlish> ale alsy już nie *facepalm*
<Wizard> cześć
<lisu> Skrzyp: kurde, rób paczke, rób.
<Wizard> привет, ребята
<Dreadlish> Wizard: nie przypominaj mi funfla
<Wizard> no, mam pytanie
<Wizard> jest jakieś ppa z wine nowiusim, da?
<Wizard> pamietak ktoś jak to się nazywa?
<lukaszg> `g ppa wine
<Przekliniak> lukaszg: PPA for Ubuntu Wine Team : “Ubuntu Wine Team” team: <https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa>
<Wizard> ta, już se znalazłem, na stronie wine są nawet instrukcje krok po kroku ;)
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, szykuj się
<Skrzyp> Bukkit wyszedł
<lisu> w którym runlevelu cron się u was odpala?
<Dreadlish> 3
<Dreadlish> a tak w ogóle - to ważne?
<Dreadlish> ważne że sie odpala ;d
<lisu> ważne, bo system przystpieszałem i wywaliłem go niechcący z rozmachu, a teraz mi go potrza
<Dreadlish> u mnie sie odpala zaraz przed rc.lcoal
<Dreadlish> local*
<lisu> luz, dałem 3 i odpaliłem z palca, zobaczymy czy coś drgnie
<Wizard> Skrzyp: dawaj ten swój artykuł
<lisu> Skrzyp: o czym piszesz?
<Wizard> Skrzyp: daj, dam ci minusa
<Wizard> nie wiem o czym pisze, pewnie kolejne howto z cyklu nie umiem czytać howto
<BlessJah> Wizard: howto o czytaniu howto?
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> dzie ten twój art?
<Wizard> no tak, mnóstwo takich jest w internecie
<lisu> rekurencja ... sprytnie x)
 * BlessJah jest szczęśliwą osobą rozumiejącą rekurencję
<BlessJah> co pozwoliło mi zrozumiec rekurencję
<Dreadlish> no
<Wizard> i w konsekwencji rekurencję
<firemark> howto o czytaniu howto :D
<Dreadlish> żeby zrozumieć rekurencje trzeba zrozumieć rekurencje
<Dreadlish> no i dupa
<Dreadlish> ni ma co robić
<Skrzyp> Jeszcze nie dali w kolejce
<Skrzyp> Piprzony sirmacik śpi
<Dreadlish> a ja domene już zrobiłęm
<Dreadlish> so? :D
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: wydaje mi się że twój art nie przejdzie
<BlessJah> nie po tym jak mu wyślę dzisiejszego loga z tego kanału
<BlessJah> :>
<Skrzyp> BlessJah, :
<Dreadlish> E?
<Skrzyp> Ale to prawda, gościu idzie spać o 6.
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: czy ja o czyś nie wiem?
<Skrzyp> A wstaje... nie wiem kiedy
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: I'm sirmacik's plugin
<BlessJah> znaczy wtyczka
<Dreadlish> ok
<Wizard> znaczy nie znasz angielskiego ;)
<Dreadlish> znaczy znam angielski
<Dreadlish> ale ty nie ;d
<BlessJah> dobra, następnym razem postaram się żeby żart był prostszy
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: You're sirmacik's informer ;d
<BlessJah> ironię też mam otagować?
<Dreadlish> TAG TAG TAG
<Wizard> Dreadlish: jeśli tak wygląda ironia w twoim wydaniu, to współczuję otoczeniu :d
<Wizard> BlessJah: znaczy
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> nie wygląda atk
<Wizard> Dreadlish: to nie miało być do ciebie, wybacz pomyłkę, waćpan
<Dreadlish> Wizard: waćpan raczył zauważyć swą nieszczęsną pomyłkę, za co mu wielce wybaczam
<Wizard> ;)
<Dreadlish> zamiaruje ktoś dołączyć się do naszego dyskursu?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: waćpan raczy się dołączyć
<Wizard> ej, to już było ostatnio
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> dokładniej dnia poprzedniego :D
<Wizard> dobra, nie działa mi też to nowsze wine
<Wizard> a ch.. z nim
<Dreadlish> lol... tydzień mnie nie było na lapku a tu tylko 1 paczka nowa w testingu
<Wizard> to już dzień się zmienił?
<Dreadlish> *foch*
<Wizard> Dreadlish: śmierdzi wydaniem :>
<Dreadlish> Wizard: śmierdzi *wymoderowano*
<Dreadlish> *wymoderowano* jest rolling-release, więc nie raczy wypuszczać updatów ;d
<Dudi> Witam
<firemark> Wizard: wine nie działa zawsze
<Bukuria> to znowu ja:) Nerihsa:nie dziala jednak
<Dudi> Wizard, ty wczoraj mowiles ze gparted nie moze zepsuc ubuntu?
<Dreadlish> może może ;d
<Dudi> No wiec zepsul
<BlessJah> Dudi: ja wczoraj mówiłem, że będzie ci utrudniać popsucie
<BlessJah> Dudi: co się stało?
<Dudi> grub rescue sie wlacza
<Dudi> siedzie wlasnie na live
<BlessJah> co zrobiłeś?
<Dudi> wyskakuje info ze nie moze znalezc partycji
<BlessJah> usunąłeś partycję z grubem...?
<Dudi> zmniejszylem partycje windy i zwiekszylem lina
<Dudi> nie
<BlessJah> możesz zamontować partycję na której był root?
<Dudi> jak?
<Dudi> nie wiem
<BlessJah> podejrzewam że nautilus po lewej stronie ma jeszcze listę dysków
<BlessJah> dwuklik montuje
<Dudi> odpalilem gparted teraz i niby partycja z linuxem oraz swap jest zamontowany
<Bukuria> to moze ponownie przedstawie problem: zaistalowalam Gnome 3 na 11.04,po restarcie nie wlacza sie:czarny ekran nic poza tym...tryb tekstowy tez nie dziala:/
<Moar> hmm da sie zrobic w conky skrypt na przyciski z moc'a na pulpicie?
<BlessJah> Moar: w sensie klikalny guzik z conkiego?
<Wizard> Bukuria: skąd instalowałeś to gnome?
<Moar> play / stop / itp
<BlessJah> Dudi: odpal konsolę i klepnij mount
<Wizard> bo ja mam na dwóch kompach z gnome-team i praży
<BlessJah> Dudi: pokaże ci co gdzie jest zamontowane
<BlessJah> Dudi: wtedy wchodzisz w katalog gdzie jest to zamontowane i sprawdzasz czy jest tam katalog grub/
<Bukuria> z ubuntu software center
<Wizard> nie chodzi mi czym, tylko co i skąð
<Dudi> BlessJah, to zaraz bedzie na pastebin bo mi narazie wynik nic nie mowi
<BlessJah> Dudi: pierwsza kolumna zawiera nazwę urządzenia
<BlessJah> trzecia katalog
<Wizard> Bukuria: musisz dostarczyć jak nawięcej informacji, czarodziejem nikt nie jest i nie zgadnie ;)
<BlessJah> /dev/sda8 on / znaczy że partycja sda8 jest zamontowana jako /
<Dudi> BlessJah, skoro partycja jest na sda3
<BlessJah> Wizard: a ci akurat się skończyły impulse na szklaną kulę
<Bukuria> zaraz znajde skad:)
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, waćpan jaki dyskurs
<Skrzyp> A, ten staropolski z wczoraj?
<Dudi> BlessJah, czy to normalne ze dev/sda nigdzie nie ma?
<Skrzyp> Może nie, bo potem mi trudno zdania do artykułu poprawnie składać
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: tak, jednak żeś się spóźnił i zakończył się fiaskiem
<BlessJah> Dudi: tak, jeżeli jesteś z livecd to nie musi być nic zamontowane
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, Waćpań raczy przypomnieć przed zachodem słońca, to może ponowimy.
<BlessJah> Dudi: poza tym można montować także przez UUID albo label
<Bukuria> wg tego :http://www.greenlinux.pl/2011/04/instalacja-gnome-3-w-ubuntu-1104.html
<BlessJah> Dudi: wtedy jest /dev/disk/by-cośtam/
<Dudi> BlessJah, nie ma
<BlessJah> w takim razie nie sa zamontowane
<Dudi> BlessJah, probuje "mount" w folderze ale nie reaguje
<BlessJah> Dudi: nie, to nie tak działa :]
<BlessJah> Dudi: spróbuj zamontowac nautilusem
<Dudi> BlessJah, ymm no to mnie masz
<BlessJah> Dudi: jak w gparted nazywa się partycja z ubuntu?
<BlessJah> sda z numerkiem
<Dudi> sda3
<BlessJah> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<Dudi> you must specify the filesystem type
<BlessJah> to znaczy że coś popsułeś :>
<BlessJah> Dudi: według gparted jaki jest tam system plików?
<Dudi> a sory wlasciwa partycja z linem to sda5
<BlessJah> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Dudi> zapomnialem ze to zagnierzdzone jest
<Dudi> ok zamontowany
<Dudi> jest rowniez po wklepaniu mount
<BlessJah> Dudi: wejdź do katalogu /mnt
<BlessJah> Dudi: katalogi jakie tam są powinny być bardzo podobne do tych, które są w /
<BlessJah> sa?
<Dudi> w mnt nic nie ma
<BlessJah> to znaczy że sformatowałeś ubuntu
<BlessJah> o ile dobrą partycję zamontowałeś
<Dudi> no bez jaj
<BlessJah> Dudi: umount /dev/sda5
<Dudi>  /mnt: not mounted
<Dudi> o dobra juz jest
<BlessJah> Dudi: co jest?
<Dudi> w mnt foldery takie same
<Dudi> mozliwe ze w ekscytacji wszedlem w nie to mnt :)
<BlessJah> to znaczy że niewłaściwą zamontowałeś
<BlessJah> tak, masz /mnt/mnt, i tam jest pusto
<Dudi> tak
<Dudi> pewnie w to wszedlem
<BlessJah> podejrzewam że zmienił się jakoś numer partycji, albo jej UUID
<BlessJah> potrzebujesz teraz dobrego duszka, który cię poinstruuje jak zreinstalować grub2
<Dudi> dobry duszku ... hello
<BlessJah> jako że ja działam na legacy i nie czuję potrzeby poznawania produktu burżujskiej fanaberii
 * Dudi nawoluje dobre duszka szykuje sie do rytualu
<Dudi> czyli w mnt powienien byc grub?
<BlessJah> wejdź w katalog /mnt/boot
<BlessJah> jest tam katalog grub?
<Dudi> yep
<BlessJah> tam są pliki gruba, to znaczy że możesz naprawić gruba
<BlessJah> ale ja nie wiem jak
<Dudi> szlag
<Dudi> Cos fajnego znalazlem http://www.nibyblog.pl/rg2-restore-grub2-prosta-instalacja-programu-rozruchowego-z-ubuntu-live-cd-desktop-2757.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/27sdc5k> (at www.nibyblog.pl)
<mati75> stare
<BlessJah> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<BlessJah> tego użyj
<Wizard> umie ktoś oszukać xrandr?
<BlessJah> to zależy w co gracie
<Wizard> żeby ustawił rozdzielczość, której sam nie wykrywa?
<lisu> Wizard: z tego co kojarze chyba da mu się dopisać rozdzielczość.
<Wizard> bo pieprzona gra próbuje xrandrem ustawić 1024x768 a xrandr takiej nie ma ;)
<Wizard> lisu: mam patrzeć w man xrandr, czy w xorg.conf?
<lisu> Wizard: raczej napewno w xrandr
<lisu> Wizard: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2
<BlessJah> Dudi: jak sobie radzisz?
<dudi> Mu ahahaha jestem bogiem - na kolana kmiotki :D
<dudi> A tak na poważnie dzięki BlessJah
<BlessJah> nie ma sprawy
<BlessJah> już miałem na tych kmiotków sarkazmem odpowiedzieć
<BlessJah> ale mam chyba dobry dzień
<dudi> no dajesz:D
<dudi> dobry sarkazm nie jest zły
<BlessJah> jaki jest rekord pobrań firefoksa?
<BlessJah> opera się zbliża do 20mln
<dudi> właściwy
<dudi> to dobry wynik
<BlessJah> http://www.opera.com/
<BlessJah> ładny licznik zamontowali
<dudi> fajne widziałem kiedyś porównanie popularności i opera miała zadziwiająco niski współczynnik aż zdizwiony byłem
<dudi> zdziwiony *
<dudi> 3-5%
<BlessJah> dudi: opera jest popularna głównie w erupie
<BlessJah> to dlatego
<dudi> pewnie tak
<dudi> na zachodzie to jedyny słuszny safari i jak to powiedział DR. Tyszer klubowiecze apple
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> firefox
<BlessJah> czasami w muzeach IE
<Dudi> używasz rozumiem opery
<BlessJah> tak
<Dudi> ehh a chciałem się odwdzięczyć fajnym zestawem buttonów do chrome (omg ubuntu i ubuntu pl)
<BlessJah> mam firefoksa opere chrome i chromium, byc moze pomysle nad przejsciem na chrome/chromium
<BlessJah> Dudi: nie mam ubuntu
<BlessJah> Dudi: należysz do nieliczn0ych na tym kanale osob posiadajacych ubuntu
<Dudi> ymm... to chętnie bym zrobił do jakiejś strony
<Dudi> no lekka ironia:)
<Dudi> możesz dać jeszcze raz ten link do naprawy grub?
<BlessJah> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<totalizator> hejho! jest ktoś z Krakowa? potrzebuję conajmniej jedną osobę do gry miejskiej na ostatnią chwilę bo mi zawodnik odpadł i dramat jest http://grymiejskie.krakow.pl/streszczenie.html
<Bukuria> jak mam nadac sobie uprawnienia do zmian w xorg.conf ?korzystam teraz z livecd  i nie chce mi otworzyc pliku :/
<BlessJah> Bukuria: prawoklik i sprawdz czy masz opcje jako root
<Bukuria> no wlasnie nie ma
<BlessJah> Bukuria: ewentualnie otworz nautilusa jako roota
<BlessJah> skad ja tam 'a' wytrzasnałem?
<Zato> Witam, mam problem z Lubuntu 10.10, tydzień temu niecały zaktualizowało mi sie jądro do nowej wersji. System przestał wstawać, obecnie z menu gruba odpalam z poprzedniej wersji jądra. Co mogę zrobić ??
<BlessJah> Bukuria: jesli nie moesz znalezc, to w terminalu sudo nautilus
<BlessJah> Zato: uzywac starszej wersji, jesli nowa nie działa
<BlessJah> Zato: jezeli nie ma w nowej wersji nic, na czym ci zalezy, to jej nie uzywaj jesli nie działa
<Zato> a czy nie bede narazony na ataki bardziej ??
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> ataki na jądro i tak są najmniejszym problemem,
<Zato> ok, ustawie sobie gruba aby mi ze starszej odpalal, nie bede musial klikać
<BlessJah> nom
<Zato> dzięki
<BlessJah> nie ma za co
<Zato> i narazie
<Dudi> BlessJah,  to czemu tylko nie liczni mają ubuntu?
<BlessJah> Dudi: jak dlugo uzywasz ubuntu?
<Bukuria> dalej nie moge otworzyc. wyskakuje:  (gedit:4342): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to store changes into `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: Failed to create file '/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel.C35SXV': No such file or directory  (gedit:4342): Gtk-WARNING **: Attempting to set the permissions of `/root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel', but failed: No such file or directory
<Dudi> 3-4 tydzień z wcześniejszymi przysiadkami
<BlessJah> Dudi: ubuntu jest łatwe na początku, wszystko działa od razu, a jak nie działa, to my pomożemy naprawić, ale po pewnym czasie wiekszosc osob uznaje ze czas znalezc cos co lepiej odpowiada ichniejszym potrzebom
<BlessJah> Dudi: czegos szybszego, lzejszego, albo czegos nad czym beda mieli wieksza kontrole
<BlessJah> (wszystkie 3 warunki spelnia np archlinux :)
<Dudi> Możliwe nie powiem od wczoraj walczę z kluczami bo mi update nie chce przejść
<BlessJah> gdzieś kiedyś był skrypt gotowy do ściagania kluczy
<BlessJah> Dudi: nie ma na forum przypadkiem rozwiazania?
<Dudi> ktoś wczoraj rzucił coś takie
<Dudi> sudo gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys [id klucza]
<totalizator> hem, jak ktoś jednak to będę na miejscu
<Dudi> sudo gpg -armor --export [id klucza] | apt-key add -
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=37547
<BlessJah> czy ktoś sprytny z ubuntu może sprawdzić czy to działa poprawnie z najnowszymi wersjami?
<Dudi> sprytny nie jestem ale mam nowszego :)
<BlessJah> Dudi: w tym linku jest rozwiazanie gotowe dla części repozytoriow
<BlessJah> mozesz uzyc
<Dudi> no właśnie będę walczył
<BlessJah> mozesz tez uzyc skryptu na skróty, bo powinien dzialac, nic sie raczej od 2010 roku nie zmienilo
<Dudi> ok ale jak takiego skryptu użyć? do pliku go wrzucić i wywołać czy bezpośrdenio do terminalu wrzucić?
<BlessJah> w terminalu
<Dudi> wrzuciłem do terminalu zobaczymy:)
<Dudi> o
<Dudi> no i się zawisił na jednym kluczy przy zapytaniu
<BlessJah> zaraz 20 milionowe pobranie opery 11.50
<BlessJah> Dudi: powinien przez chwile pomyslec a potem wywalic ze nie moze i przejsc dalej
<Dudi> BlessJah, przeszedł
<BlessJah> ano właśnie
<Dudi> zobaczmy czy     sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade przedzie bez błędów
<BlessJah> Dudi: jak skończy to wykonaj ten skrypt jeszcze raz
<BlessJah> moze byl chwilowy problem i teraz pobierze
<BlessJah> jak nie, bedziesz musial recznie te klucze znalezc i zainstalowac
<Dudi> pupa jeden klucz
<Moar> hmm co powiecie na to ? http://img13.imageshack.us/i/wtfbl.png/
<Moar> internet srednio co godzine 'zanika' i nic nie dziala a utorrent w tym czasie sciaga sobie jak gdyby nigdy nic... :P
<BlessJah> wybywam
<BlessJah> bbl
<Dudi> jak znaleźć taki klucz ewentualnie usunąć tak by go ubunciak nie potrzebował?
<dj_oko[mew]> oh god
<Wizard> ło boże, podłączyłem drugi monitor i gnome-shell oszalał :D
<dj_oko[mew]> zaiste tak się dzieje
<Wizard> jak się dzieje? tak jak mnie się stało?
<dj_oko[mew]> polecam się wylogować i podziwiać, co się stanie z GDM
<Wizard> w pracy mam dwa monitory + nuwo + gnome3 i wspieram się skryptem do xrandr ;)
<Wizard> w gdmie to mi tam leży, używam go tylko do zmieniania użytkowników
<Wizard> najbardziej mnie wkurza, że w tym trybie bez shella metacity ma ten zjebany czarny temat z unity
<Wizard> a nie ma gnome-appearence-properties
<dj_oko[mew]> ale jest gnome-tweak-tool
<Wizard> gnome-tweak tool nie zmienia ustawień z metacity wszystkich
<Wizard> między innymi tematu
<Wizard> ale zawsze jest niezastąpiony gconf-editor :)
<dj_oko[mew]> kochany regedit
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> no tylko w gconfie to jest tak trochę prościej zorganizowane
<Wizard> trochę bardzo nawet mocno
<dj_oko[mew]> jest tam przede wszystkim to, co trzeba
<Wizard> dj_oko[mew]: ty jesteś torentow?
<dj_oko[mew]> no i "będzie się dało" to kiedyś wykorzystać do przenoszenia ustawień via logowanie rozproszone
<dj_oko[mew]> Wizard: e?
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> no to ja coś mylę
<Wizard> dobra, wracam do grania
<Matan[M]> bry
<elwin013> Cześć ;-)
<em> hi
<em> does anyone here speak English and have a cool attitude?
<winter>  yup
<winter> em: what's up
<Dreadlish> re
<winter> em: what do you need
<Dreadlish> em: what do you want?
<winter> Dreadlish: wb
<Dreadlish> ?
<winter> nike wiesz co to znaczy?
<winter> ...
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> myślałem że literówka ;d
<winter> nie
<winter> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=wb
<Dreadlish> ka
 * DaZ no hablo ingles
<DaZ> >:
<Matan[M]> Q2... ubuntu 11.04 mi nie działa za bambusa
<Matan[M]> instalować się instaluje ale nie startuje po instalacji ani nie startuje wypróbowanie z live
<Matan[M]> co do...
<DaZ> nic więcej?
<Matan[M]> ekran ładowania, ładujące się kropki i się wywala po tym
<Matan[M]> na nic nie reaguje
<DaZ> we poszukaj jak sie to bardziej verbose robi
<Matan[M]> nawet klawiatura nie myka jak ją num/caps/scroll-lockiem traktuję
<winter> tak, popatrz na komunikaty
<DaZ> w grubie djud
<winter> bez splasha czy coś
<DaZ> nąą
<Matan[M]> winter: tyle że nic nie mogę zrobić w pytę
<winter> możesz ustawić opcje w grubie
<Matan[M]> bo zaraz się wywala
<winter> na początku rozruchu
<DaZ> jakis dzień dobroci dzisiaj
<Nerihsa> caturday zapewne
<Matan[M]> nosz pierwszy raz jak mi linux nie chce działać na maszynie
<DaZ> mnie tam sie buntu nie bootuje od paru wersji [;
<winter> Matan[M]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<winter> DaZ: ;]
<Matan[M]> winter: nie działa :/
<winter> co nie działa
<Matan[M]> no dałem na safe mode
<Matan[M]> i też nie rusza
<winter> daj nosplash i zobacz co pisze
<Matan[M]> wait
<Matan[M]> trzeba monitor inny podczepić
<winter> tam przy boocie można było chyba alt+f2 czy coś żeby zobaczyć komunikaty
<Matan[M]> zaraz zobaczę
<winter> Matan[M]: usuń "quiet" i daj nosplash zamiast splash
<winter> i zobaczysz komunikaty
<winter> potem powiesz nam na którym się zatrzymał
<Matan[M]> winter: dupencja
<Matan[M]> odpaliłem bez splasha, pojawiła się konsola, przywitało mnie w ubu 11.04, odpaliły się X-y (?), zdążyłem poruszać trochę kursorem myszki i padł, czarny ekran, zero reakcji, płyta zwolniła i stanęła
<Matan[M]> a płyta sprawna bo u ziomka działało na lapku elegancko
<DaZ> elo elo.
<Admc`> ostatnio zastanawiałem się czemu telefon trzyma mi baterię 6 godzin
<Admc`> okazało się że miał tryb pracy procesora ustawiony na preformance
<winter> Matan[M]: a pamięci tam czasem walniętej nie masz?
<winter> albo płyty głównej?
<Matan[M]> winter: nie
<Matan[M]> toć właśnie piszę z postawionego jakieś 2mc temu 10.04
<Matan[M]> działa wszystko fest
<winter> to nie wiem, ja bym zrobił memtesta na twoim miejscu
<Matan[M]> mem test nic złego nie pokazał
<Matan[M]> winter: bo robiłem go przed instalacją 10.04
<DaZ> ja bym zrobił wiele rzeczy
<DaZ> ale nie jestem na jego miejscu, totez nie zrobie [;
<winter> DaZ: pewnie zacząłbyś się macać po cyckach
<Matan[M]> no jakbym miał dostęp do szybszego neta niż 32kb/s to też bym coś podziałał
<DaZ> ciebie ♥
<Matan[M]> ale tyle co ja zrobię z 3 płytkami
<Matan[M]> no mam nadzieję że w 11.01 to naprawią, to bym coś młodszego zainstalował jednostkom rodzicielskim na maszynie
<Matan[M]> *11.10
<gtriderxc> seria 11.x to zło
<gtriderxc> unity zto zuo
<gtriderxc> zainstaluj rodzicom 1004
<Matan[M]> na razie mają
<gtriderxc> a jak nie dziala to wez innego Linuksa
<gtriderxc> unity to tragedia
<Moar> kto w ogole tego uzywa
<Matan[M]> gtriderxc: tsa... i tłumacz im jak skompilować paczkę ;]
<gtriderxc> zaraz bede testowal GNOME 3
<DaZ> suchar
<DaZ> wszyscy juz testowali :f
<gtriderxc> ja nie mialem czasu
<gtriderxc> i jak?
<DaZ> i gnome.
<DaZ> jeszcze wiecej gnome w gnome
<gtriderxc> brzmi ciekawie
<DaZ> znaczy wszystkiego jest mniej :f
<gtriderxc> ?
<gtriderxc> mniej
<Matan[M]> gtriderxc: gnome3 to takie unity
<DaZ> no, bo było za dużo opcji
<DaZ> i użytkownicy sie gubili, to jest mniej
<gtriderxc> jasne:) "za duzo":)
<gtriderxc> no jasne:)
<gtriderxc> zsatanizowalem sobie dwójkę i nigdzie sie nie wybieram juz
<Moar> uzywa ktos tu jakies radka z tej serii ktora ati przestalo wspierac? (zamkniete sterowniki)
<Moar> np radeon 9550
<Nerihsa> uzyj otwartych
<Moar> no uzywam wlasnie i to mozliwe ze w glxgears mam ~60fps? ;x
<Moar> wiem ze to nie benchmark no ale chyba powinno byc troche wiecej nie? :P
<Nerihsa> moze vsync masz
<Moar> wiąze sie z tym chyba tez taki jakby pokaz slajdow jak sobie przewijam strony scrollem :P
<Moar> vsync w compizie?
<Nerihsa> i dostosowuje sie do Hz twojego monitora, co zapewnie jest to LCD z 60Hz
<Moar> monitor crt :P
<Nerihsa> no to masz pecha ;o
<Moar> :(
<Nerihsa> pipirupirupipirupi
<firemark> Nerihsa: nie, nienawidzę tego
<Nerihsa> firemark: ?
<firemark> Nerihsa: ↑ patrz co ty napisałeś przedemną
<winter> Nerihsa: puru pururin
<Nerihsa> nyan nyan
<winter> nyoroń
<winter> nyoro~n
<winter> damn
<Nerihsa> na windowsie siedzisz? ;O
<winter> ta
<winter> Nerihsa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7asrTH3gII
<Nerihsa> :3
<winter> Nerihsa: z welcome to the nhk
<lisu> re
<lisu> kurde wyobraźcie sobie, ze windowsa 7 aktualizuje juz od 10 godziny i jeszcze nie raczyło się zaktualizować
<BlessJah> lisu: potęga windowsa
<BlessJah> lisu: ja byłem u kumpla, od ostatniej aktualizacji nic sie nie zmieniło
<BlessJah> teraz pierdylion rzeczy trzeba aktualizowac
<BlessJah> ć
<lisu> BlessJah: zgadza się, a najlepsze jest to: windows aktualizue sie w tle, w tym czasie można pracować .... ta... marzenia ... myszą nie ruszy niekiedy.
<BlessJah> ja wyłączyłęm aktualizację w tle
<BlessJah> wkurza mnie jak ktoś woła że wyskoczyło okienko i pyta czy zrestartować teraz
<BlessJah> jeszcze gorzej jak woła "coś wyskoczyło i komputer uruchomił się ponownie, da się odzyskać plik worda nad którym pracowałem?"
<BlessJah> ewentualnie wyłączam a tam 20 aktualizacji, mi sie spieszy a komp wylacza sie pol godziny
<lisu> o chwila coś ruszyło, teraz nie ma paska na dole, tylko okno z aktualizacjami
<lisu> instaluje ie9
<BlessJah> ja mam ie8 na XP
<lisu> ie9 nie zainstalujesz na xp
<BlessJah> zastanawiałem się czemu własnie nie mam
<BlessJah> btw, piękna rzecz
<lisu> co piękne?
<BlessJah> zawsze sprawdzam jakie aktualizacje do sciagniecia
<BlessJah> przegladam, przegladam
<BlessJah> aktualizacja ie6
<lisu> ja dzis aktualizowałem 528 MB wyskoczyło.
<BlessJah> coś 20-30 mega
<BlessJah> swieza instalacja, zaaplikowałem jej jedynie sp3
<BlessJah> kilka pozycji niżej
<BlessJah> program ie8 dla windows XP
<BlessJah> ponizej 20 mega
<BlessJah> ciekawe co by bylo, gdyby najpierw zainstalowalo ie8 a dopiero potem aktualizacje dla ie6 :>
<DaZ> pewnie to wszystko jest w miliardzie kopii i tak
<BlessJah> centos/rhel nie ma w repozytorium ani nvidia ani nouveau?
<Moar> dziala wow tbc przez wine?
<BlessJah> mati75: sprawdź i nam powiedz
<BlessJah> damn
<BlessJah> Moar: ^
<Moar> hmm wlasnie sie biore za instalowanie
<winter> Moar: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1922
<Nerihsa> teoretycznie tak, ale jesli masz zle ustawiona graficzna to raczej nie
<Moar> bedzie dzialac... :P
<Nerihsa> meow
<Moar> hmm a jak nie bedzie to w sumie itak dobrze
<Nerihsa> no tak sobie to linuksiarze tlumacza
<Moar> nieee :P poprostu wakacje sa  a wow jest troche addictive :P
<Misiur> 'Xbox 360 arcade + dysk 60GB + dwa pady + Cal of Duty Black Ops + Medal  of Honor Tier One + Far Cry 2 + Ridge Racer + Armored Core For Answer +  Fallout 3 + Eternal Sonata + Kengo Zero + mase "kopi zapasowych" + Konto  Gold do Listopada + Przesyłka za 1050zł' - brać?
<Admc`> ktoś nie zdał do następnej klasy że sprzedaje? xD
<Misiur> pewnie maturę zwalił xD
<lisu> Misiur: jak masz zbyteczną kase i za dużo wolnego czasu... hmm, sam zdecyduj.
<Misiur> I tak planowałem kupno konsoli w tym miesiącu, a to niezła oferta nawet
<Moar> RADKAMKS472
<firemark> Moar: abra kadabra!
<Moar> zla wklejka :P
<winter> herbatka++;
<TheNumb> winter: ++
<Misiur> ma ktoś hamachi gui?
<Misiur> zainstalowałem i się nawet nie może zainicjalizować
<winter> hamachi? try openvpn.
<TheNumb> haguichi
<TheNumb> winter: niektórzy potrzebują tego tworu do gier.
<winter> openvpn też działa z grami
<TheNumb> winter: ale nie wszystkie neokidy potrafią posługiwać się openvpn.
<Misiur> Mi to bez różnicy, ale ludzie nieogarnięci w magicznej wiedzy komputerowej nie znają nic innego, a tak googluje i nie mogę alternatywy znaleźć
<Matan[M]> aaa nie ma to jak stronghold przez hamachi ;]
<TheNumb> Misiur: haguichi.
<Misiur> TheNumb: Dzięki
<TheNumb> Używałem tego, było nawet stabilne.
<winter> trzeba tylko używać dev tap
<TheNumb> Misiur: wymaga mono, bo naklepane w C#.
<Misiur> chyba mam mono do wepcrack'a
<TheNumb> Misiur: cracker wep pod .NET? oO
<Misiur> potrzebne było mono to zainstalowałem :D
<TheNumb> aircrack-ng daje radę :<
<Misiur> no to gui do tych air*
<Misiur> czuje się jak ostatni scriptkiddie
<TheNumb> ...albo scriptkiddiot :D
 * Skrzyp się bawił w Google HAcking i wydrukował trollface'a gdzieś w Chinach
<Skrzyp> *hacking
<Matan[M]> ktoś wie czy da się minąć weryfikację konta po założeniu na gmailu? nie chce mi się podawać guglowi mojego numeru tel
<Skrzyp> można
<TheNumb> Skrzyp: ja skanowałem wrocławski zakres neozdrady i komuś drukowałem różne rzeczy (:
<Skrzyp> jak ktoś nie ma?
<Skrzyp> TheNumb, :P
<Skrzyp> Ja pamiętam jak biegałem po lanie na drukarkach
<Skrzyp> "Sąsiad z góry pozdrawia"
<lisu> :)
<winter> eh
<winter> nowy telefon trzeba będzie brać
<winter> ten już ledwo się ładuje
<Skrzyp> winter, nokia 3210?
<winter> nie
<lisu> Skrzyp: kiedy to sie bawiło w to... to juz z 15 lat będzie hehe, początki sieci
<Skrzyp> Motorolla DynaTAC?
<winter> nie
<Skrzyp> To tobie żaden inny niepotrzebny
<winter> N1208
<winter> potrzebny bo się nie ładuje
<Matan[M]> Skrzyp: jak się do da ominąć
<winter> albo ładowarka w sumie nie teges
<Skrzyp> Matan[M], MOJA BABCIA POTRAFIŁA, A TY NIE?!
<Matan[M]> Skrzyp: tak
<Skrzyp> winter, taniej kupić tel niż ładowarę
<Skrzyp> tel - 1zł
<Skrzyp> ładowara - 35zł
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: umowę musisz podpisać
<Skrzyp> ajtam ajtam czepiasz się
<winter> kupię nowy tel+umowa
<winter> i tak nie ja za to płacę
<winter> tylko to orange mix
<BlessJah> winter: zapłacisz, orange dostał gwarancję że przez 2 lata bedziesz placil im abonament
<BlessJah> nie oszukujmy sie, mix to abonament, tylko inna jest metoda rozliczania
<Skrzyp> BlessJah, czemu ty jesteś ełej, jak nie jesteś?
<Skrzyp> i jak tam centuś
<BlessJah> muzeum
<BlessJah> jestem awayl, żeby mieć awaylog
<kasztan85> witam
<winter> po/
<kasztan85> czy ktos sie orientuje o co moze chodzic
<winter> o/
<winter> nie
<winter> :-D
<kasztan85> wyrzuca mi blad podczas nagrywania plyty audio
<kasztan85> zeby uzyc innego programu do przekodowania na wave
<kasztan85> taki blad widze w k3b
<Nerihsa> no to go napraw
<kasztan85> brasero natomiast sie wiesza
<Nerihsa> [solved]
<Nerihsa> czy to sa pliki mp3?
<kasztan85> tak
<kasztan85> ;>
<Nerihsa> :O
<BlessJah> kasztan85: musisz przekonwertować te pliki najpierw do wav, bo k3b ani brasero nie obsługują bezposredniego zapisywania audio cd z mp3
<kasztan85> hm..
<kasztan85> zawsze tak robilem i bylo dobrze
<kasztan85> dzisiaj tak sie dzieje
<kasztan85> zawsze wypalalem z mp3
<Nerihsa> dzisiaj jest parzysty dzien
<jacekowski> BlessJah: obsluguje k3b
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie uzywam ani k3b ani brasero, ale po komunikacie sadze ze nie obsluguje
<jacekowski> obsluguje
<jacekowski> tylko moze czegos brakuje
<jacekowski> kodekow
<jacekowski> dekodera
<jacekowski> gstreamera
<kasztan85> obsluguje napewno bo zawsze tak nagrywalem plyty
<jacekowski> albo w ubuntu wywalili support
<jacekowski> bo mp3 jest niewolne
<kasztan85> hm...
<Stirlitz> co za pierdoły
<kasztan85> jakies pomysly jak to nagrac?
<Nerihsa> no to zdekompresuj i zobacz
<kasztan85> nie znam sie na kompresji
<kasztan85> :/
<kasztan85> jakie pakiety musze miec zeby to dzialalo
<kasztan85> podejrzewam ze moze mi czegos brakowac
<Nerihsa> lame --decode
<Nerihsa> no chyba ze to tez niewolne ;S
<winter> kasztan85: przinstaluj zależności k3b
<kasztan85> winter, jak to zrobic?
<Stirlitz> brasero normalnie wypala mp3 jako audio, pyta sie czy pociagnąc kodeki i wypala
<kasztan85> no wlasnie, poporstu mi czegos brakuej
<winter> kasztan85: apt-cache depends k3b
<winter> i przinstalują tą listę
<Stirlitz> no ale... czemu k3b uzywasz kde?
<winter> apt-get --reinstall install pakiet1 pakiet2 pakietX
<kasztan85> nie
<kasztan85> gnome/unity
<winter> k3b jest najlepsze do wypalania na linuksie
<winter> nero jeszcze może mu dorównać, ale jest płatne
<Stirlitz> tak, szczególnie jak sie uzywa gnoma
<winter> nieważne
<winter> że gnome
<winter> ja używam we fluxboksie
<winter> poprostu reszta softu do wypalania mu do pięt nie dorasta
<Stirlitz> ważne bo do gnomowych same sie kodeki dociągną
<winter> bredzisz coś
<winter> najprawdopodobniej jakiś plik uległ uszkodzeniu
<Stirlitz> uhm, niech tak zostanie
<winter> mówił, że wcześniej działało
<winter> albo holera wie, jest bug po jakiejś aktualizacji
<winter> cholera*
<kasztan85> przeinstalowuje sie
<kasztan85> dalej to samo
<BlessJah> google-chromium wraz z angry birds zawiesiło mi linuksa
<BlessJah> pierwszy raz w życiu widziałem zawieszonego archlinuksa
<winter> kasztan85: to moze być jakiś bug po aktualizacji
<kasztan85> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libc6'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<kasztan85> taki blad podczas reinstala
<winter> hm
<winter> ale przeinstalował pakiety?
<kasztan85> trudno powiedziec
<kasztan85> pobral
<abbus> http://abbadon.pl/cola.jpg
<kasztan85> po pobraniu tym bledem sie zakonczylo
<winter> ups
<winter> :-D
<kasztan85> abbus, :D
<abbus> ;]
<abbus> zgadnijci w jakiej cenie
<kasztan85> 0,99zl
<abbus> zgadnijcie*
<abbus> nie :D
<abbus> 3.98 chyba dwie puszki
<abbus> a prawie 5zl 3 puszki
<kasztan85> to sporo jak za ubuntu :D
<abbus> nie kupowalem zeby sprobowac bo szkoda mi bylo kasy :D
<abbus> kupile sobie piwo :D
<winter> abbus: gdzie to?
<abbus> tesco skierniewice
<Matan[M]> ja ją w biedronce widziałem
<Matan[M]> ale za 1,5zł
<abbus> no jedna piszka moze tyle kosztowala
<winter> czy to ma coś wspólnego z canonical?
<Matan[M]> smakuje jak jakaś dupna herbata
<abbus> tu widzialem naklejke ze cena za dwie i 3 puszki
<Matan[M]> z jakiegoś zeilska uj wie jakiego
<abbus> hehehe
<abbus> czyli dobrze ze kupilem piwo :D
 * Matan[M] kupił 60 sztuk carlsberga za 105zł
<Matan[M]> jak promocja była w biedzie :D
 * abbus kupil tylko 24 sztuki :/
<Matan[M]> a na szyjce napis, sugerowana cena detaliczna 3,49zł
<Matan[M]> a cena w biedzie 1,79zł
<Matan[M]> interes życia
<abbus> ;]
<Matan[M]> jeszcze mi 2 kartony zostały
<abbus> wiem ze heinekeny sa w takiej samej cenie jak w biedronce i kauflandzie
<Matan[M]> 40 sztuk
<Matan[M]> może starczy na wakacje :P
<Stirlitz> lol
<abbus> Matan[M]: a sprawdzales w ogole date przydatnosci do sporzycia?
<Stirlitz> spożycia
<Matan[M]> no normalnie
<Matan[M]> na 2012 jest
<abbus> bo ja w takiej promocji kupilem kiedys zubra i carlsberga
<Stirlitz> 3 dni
<abbus> cos kolo 200 sztuk :D
<abbus> a okazalo sie pozniej ze termin minal 3 miesiace wstecz
<abbus> ale dalo se pic :D
<r_a_f> denaturat sobie kupcie
<Matan[M]> abbus: kiedyś chłodnia padła w hurtowni niedaleko
<Matan[M]> mieli w uj piwa
<Matan[M]> sprzedawali po 1zł za puszkę :D
<Stirlitz> piwa sie nie trzyma w chłodni
<Matan[M]> ludzie paletami brali
<abbus> hehe iedys u mnie w okolicy przewrocil sie tir z piwem
<Matan[M]> ale trafiałeś 50% na dobrą i smaczną
<abbus> sporo sie wytluko ale sporo sie rozeszlo
<abbus> a kierowca z placzem "nie kradnijcie, ja musze za wszystko zaplacic"
<Matan[M]> :D
<Matan[M]> kradliście żeby kierowca nie wypił :P
<abbus> ludzie podobno zgrzewki czy tam skrzynki wnosili obcym na podworko aby tylko z tira wyniesc :D
<abbus> kierowca wypil dlatego sie tir wyjeba
<abbus> wyjebal*
<BlessJah> abbus: nic mu nie udowodnili, w powietrzy byl alkohol ktory zafalszowal wyniki
<BlessJah> ewentualnie mu sie zal zrobilo i wypil po wypadku jedno
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: na krew go wzieli
<abbus> pewnei tak
<Matan[M]> pewno
<abbus> ale tak czy siak musial zaplacic za postawienie tira
<abbus> i to nei male pieniadze
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: hum... no chyba że wypił kilka piw a potem sie wystraszyl ze sie nie dolicza na magazynie
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: i go opierdziela
<BlessJah> po pijaku nawet i na wywrocenie tira, celem ukrycia braku kilku piw, czlowiek wpadnie
<abbus> heheh
<abbus> dobra to ide pic dalej :D
<abbus> kupione nie kradzione piwa ;P
<Matan[M]> słabo
 * Matan[M] dzisiaj zrobił bramę na jakimś weselu i żytnią dostał w zamian za bukiet z róż dla panny młodej :P
<Matan[M]> 2 flaszki drogą nie chodzi
<kasztan85> spadam
<kasztan85> pozdro
<abbus> żytnia
<abbus> ?
<abbus> to jeszcze ja produkuja?
<BlessJah> abbus: żytnia bo z żyta
<BlessJah> ceny na skupie dumpingowe, to się sprzedawać nie opłaca
<BlessJah> od kilku lat
<BlessJah> a wódka była, jest i będzie w cenie
<abbus> :)
<abbus> BlessJah: wiem z czego jest zytnia ale zdziwilem sie ze jeszcze jest bo dawno nei wiedzialem na polkach
<BlessJah> pod ladą
<BlessJah> żytnia stoi pod ladą
<BlessJah> shimmo: to żaden kłopot, ale podejrzewam, że tutaj łatwiej ci będzie znaleźć kogoś zorientowanego
<shimmo> Witam, korzystam z ubuntu 11.04 , gdzie znajdę plik smbpasswd? "find / -name smbpasswd" znajduje mi tylko binarke w /usr/bin/smbpasswd
<Stirlitz> dopóki go nie utworzysz to chyba go nie ma, smbpasswd --help
<Stirlitz> poza tym to zdaje się da się wyklikać
<lisu> smbpasswd to tylko narzędzi
<lisu> e
<lisu> man smbpasswd
<Stirlitz> ech wiedziałem... że sie dropbox w końcu skur*i
<Stirlitz> ubuntuone witaj
<dweller> a co nie pasuje? ;f
<lisu> Stirlitz: ubuntuone wydaje mi się niedoj* ... kończone.
<BlessJah> s/j\*//
<Stirlitz> lisu, mogło sie wydawać ale ostatnio spróbowałem znowu i działa bez problemu
<Stirlitz> dweller, maila nie dostałeś? to dostaniesz
<Stirlitz> http://hardware.slashdot.org/submission/1690698/Dropbox-TOS-Includes-Broad-Copyright-License
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5ud2ojk> (at hardware.slashdot.org)
<shimmo> lisu: Chcę z poziomu własnej aplikacji mieć możliwość tworzenia użytkowników tak jak się to tworzy przez smbpasswd. Czyli rozumiem, że najpierw musze utworzyć użytkownika lokalnie, potem wydać smbpasswd ze zmienną [nazwa], tylko nie wiem jak ustawić hasło
<shimmo> bo smbpasswd nie ma przełącznika odpowiedzialnego za hasło
<shimmo> dlatego szukałem pliku odpowiedzialnego za to, a nie ma go :P
<gjm> Bry
<winter> gjm: o/
<shimmo> olewam, za głupi jestem ;)
<shimmo> ale dzięki za chęć pomocy
<firemark> shimmo: tu nikt nie jest głupi
<firemark> shimmo: tylko niedoświadczony :p
<shimmo> firemark: zapamiętam :P
<Wizard> co psujecie?
<shimmo> plik /etc/passwd mogę bez problemów edytować ręcznie?
<Wizard> możesz z problemami
<Wizard> zależy co chesz edytować
<shimmo> chcę dodać nowego użytkownika
<BlessJah> Wizard: chce zmienic sobie UID na 0
<BlessJah> shimmo: zrób to normalnie adduserem albo useraddem
<Wizard> shimmo: no to useradd czy tam adduser
<Wizard> a do edycji /etc/passwd używaj vipw
<Dreadlish> re
<BlessJah> Wizard: zgaduję że chce to robić własną aplikacją
<Wizard> własną?
<shimmo> no właśnie, chce mieć mini aplikacje do tego
<shimmo> user podaje nazwe, hasło, repeat hasła, klika na dodaj i się dodaje
<BlessJah> shimmo: masz skrypt adduser, ubuntu ma do tego gotowe aplikacje, próbujesz wyważać otwarte drzwi
<Wizard> shimmo: jak użytkownik ma się dodać, skoro nie istnieje? :)
<Wizard> kiedy chcesz to uruchamiać?
<BlessJah> Wizard <- kolejna osoba nie rozumiejąca rekurencji
<Wizard> BlessJah: jak ja pisałem programy, to ty jeszcze srałeś w gacie ;P
<Wizard> tak na serio, to nie wiem o co mu chodzi za bardzo, a ty mnie jak zwykle personalnie atakujesz
<shimmo> BlessJah: adduser działa na zasadzie komunikacji, pyta, user odpowiada. Moim problem jest to, jak przekazać zmienne... aaaa nie wiem jak wytłumaczyć :P
<jacekowski> shimmo: to sie PAMem robi odpowiednio
<Wizard> Skrzyp: ping
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie atakuję cię, to jest tylko żart
<Wizard> tak jak i mój
<Wizard> ale ty masz dziwne poczucie humoru
<shimmo> Wizard, chce przez to dodawać użytkowników przez smbpasswd, do samby
<Wizard> shimmo: useradd przyjmuje argumenty
<Dreadlish> adduser nie
<Wizard> można mu podać shell, komentarz, nazwę użytkownika, grupę, grupy itd
<BlessJah> brb
<winter> a wejdę se na czaterię
<Wizard> a wejdź
<Wizard> tam są szesnastolentnie dziewczyny
<shimmo> Wizard: useradd test -p qwerty
<shimmo> i dziala chyba :D
<Wizard> nie pamiętam wszystkich przełączników, od tego man jest :)
<Wizard> jak to do samby, to warto jeszcze grupę dla tych ciot założyć oddzielną i powłokę im dać na /bin/false
<winter> do dupy ta czateria
<winter> ale aplet jest trolloodporny
<winter> i spameroodporny
<winter> kiedyś był koleś co rozkompilowywał ten aplet, modyfikował i kompilował ponownie
<winter> także łamał te zabespieczenia
<Wizard> winter: to akurat jest proste
<Wizard> znaczy dekompilacja javy
<winter> no słysząłme, że javę da się ładnie zdekompilować
<winter> właśnie to robił
<winter> potem wszyscy chcieli zmodyfikowany aplet
<Wizard> ładnie to mało powiedziane :)
<Wizard> z tego co pamiętam, to nawet nazwy zmiennych są takie, jak je autor stworzył
<winter> O_o
<BlessJah> /dev/sdb: unrecognised disk label
<BlessJah> Input/output error during write on /dev/sdb
<BlessJah> Error fsyncing/closing /dev/sdb: Input/output error
<BlessJah> mam chińskiego pendrive, da się coś z nim zrobić?
<BlessJah> nie ma tablicy partycji
<Wizard> BlessJah: spróbuj fdiskiem
<BlessJah> jaki rozmiar sektora zrobic?
<BlessJah> Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table.
<BlessJah> Error closing file
<Wizard> lol
<BlessJah> to pen promocyjny, typu patrz na mnie, nie rusz mnie
<Wizard> BlessJah: no to nie zostaje ci nic innego, jak mke2fs /dev/sdb
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> musisz mieć partycje na nim? :P
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> winzgroza ma to czytac
<Wizard> o co?
<Wizard> a to nie czyta jak nie ma partycji?
<BlessJah> damn
<BlessJah> rozpoznaje jako read only teraz
<Admc`> próbuję skompilować xf86-input-wacom
<Wizard> moja kobita ma taki pendrive
<Wizard> są dwie partycje i jedna jesr ro
<Admc`> ale wywala mi się na Package 'xorg-server' requires 'inputproto >= 2.0.99.1' but version of InputProto is 2.0.2
<Wizard> za cholerę nie mogłem tego obejść
<Admc`> da się jakoś to zignorować
<Admc`> ?
<Wizard> ale spędziłem nad tym pół dnia tylko
<Admc`> bo to jest ewidentny błąd w zależnościach
<Wizard> Admc`: nie da się zignorować
<BlessJah> Wizard: mke2fs poradzil sobie, ale i tak nie odczytuje tego gparted
<Admc`> takiej wersji inputproto NIE MA
<Admc`> wszędzie jest 2.0.2 lub 2.0.1
<mati75> Admc`: wiesz, że jesteś na bashu?
<Wizard> 99 oznacza zazwyczaj wersję z gita czy cuś
<Admc`> mati75, wiem
<winter> mati75: link?
<mati75> http://bash.org.pl/676861/
<Admc`> z tym że to nie było na ircu tylko na demotach napisałem taki komentarz
<winter> hyhy
<Admc`> hehe
<Admc`> dostało się
<winter> pamiętam jak to pisałeś
<winter> na ircu
<Admc`> ja też czasem wrzucam teksty z tego kanału na basha
<Admc`> ale nie sprawdzam czy przechodzą
<Admc`> http://bash.org.pl/648322/
<Admc`> tu jest jeszcze
<Skrzyp> Wizard, Pong
<Wizard> to już wiem skąd się tam wziąłem :/
<Skrzyp> Wizard, cośchciał?
<Wizard> link chciał
<Wizard> czopie
<Wizard> od wczoraj mi go dajesz
<Skrzyp> winter, jeszcze nie przesło, mówię ci
<Skrzyp> jeszcze "oczekujoncy"
<winter> ...
<Skrzyp> fak
<Skrzyp> gościu mi mówi, że oni publikują "w poniedziałki, środy i piątki"
<Skrzyp> A co to kurde jest? Serial brazylijski?
<bastetmilo> Skrzyp: zawsze tak było.
<Wizard> o, bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> o. Wizard.
<Wizard> o
<Wizard> a to niespodzianka, nie?
<bastetmilo> No. Z nieba spadłes...
<Wizard> ej nie, cały czas leżę
<Wizard> cześć Wilczek
<shimmo> Eee daruje już to sobie, nie działa mi :C
<Wizard> shimmo: bo nie umiesz :P
<shimmo> Wizard: zapewne
<Wizard> idę spać
<Wizard> cześć
<shimmo> ostatnie pytanie i ide spac :D useradd jacek -p asdzxc -m
<shimmo> i nie moge sie zalogowac na te konto :<
<shimmo> Wizard: Dzięki, cześć :)
<Wilczek> Wizard: Cześć :)
<Morfeusz> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/nie-mozliwe-polaczenie-wirtualnymi-maszynami-iptables-t452244.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/624fx8e> (at forum.dobreprogramy.pl)
<Morfeusz> może ktoś pomóc ?
<Wilczek> Ufff... Udało mi się zaktualizować Operę Mini i niczego nie stracić :D
<BlessJah> Wilczek: niemożliwe
<BlessJah> tfu
<BlessJah> Morfeusz: niemo.zliwe
<BlessJah> argh
<Morfeusz> BlessJah, sprecyzuj
<BlessJah> pisane razem
<Morfeusz> BlessJah, dzięki poprawione
<BlessJah> [solved]
<BlessJah> spływam
<BlessJah> CYA
<shimmo> cya
<Morfeusz> cześć
<Wilczek> Nq
<Misiur> Mam taki problem z javą chyba. Ściągnąłem serwer minecrafta do home, odpaliłem, stworzył te swoje pliki i ok. Wywaliłem je, a serwer przeniosłem tam gdzie chciałem. Odpaliłem... a pliki znowu sie stworzyły w home. Nie wiem czemu. Ściągnąłem znowu bo nie znam się na jar'ach, może mają mózgi czy coś, ale nadal to samo. Co się dzieje się?
<Nerihsa> bo moze ma zaprogramowane ze sie robia w home?
<Dreadlish> odpalałeś z katalogu w którym masz ten serwer?
<Misiur> owszem
<Dreadlish> no to bukkita ściągnij
<Nerihsa> albo w configu poszukaj ~/
<Misiur> config nie istnieje właśnie ;)
<Misiur> zaraz obcykam bukkita
<Dreadlish> 1st
<gjm> 2nd
<Wilczek> 1St
<Dreadlish> Wilczek: raczej last
<Admc`> :P
<Wilczek> Co wy tak z minutowym wyprzedzeniem :D?
<Admc`> Wilczek, zegar masz źle ustawiony w telefonie
<Admc`> zrób se ntpdate
<Admc`> czy jak tam można w telefonie
<shimmo> lece, cześć wszystkim!
<winter> nn
<bastetmilo> o. winter.
<Dreadlish> o - ludzie :D
<dweller> słabi sie wykruszaja
<Dreadlish> tia
<Dreadlish> reszta zostaje
<Dreadlish> a ja sie dowiedziałem czego mi htop czasami pokazuje milion procesów przy jednym procesie
<Dreadlish> oczywistą oczywistością to są wątki
<dweller> wątki
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: tylko jak masz linux threads
<dweller> to się nawet sam domysliłem ;s
<jacekowski> przy nptl nie pokazuje
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: panie - ja biore to co dają
<Dreadlish> no bo tak patrze - wtf - mój bot ma 2 procesy? nie - on ma dwa wątki, a nie 2 procesy
<Misiur> sprzedaje ktoś może przypadkiem PS3 slim 320gb? : D (tak tak, jak widać w jeden dzień można zmienić zdanie od m$)
<Dreadlish> (e?)
<dweller> xbox ma wygdniejszego pada
<Misiur> albo PS3 za 1k, albo xbox za ~900 zeta oba bez gier, przy czym nowy ps wychodzi w listopadzie i być może spadnie cena obecnych
<Misiur> trudny wybór, chcę po prostu pograć
<dweller> pograj na pc ;s
<Misiur> pc mam tylko do pracy
<Misiur> a jak już składać "gejming gir" to z 3k
<dweller> hmm, fajny videocast widziałem ostatnio na youtube
<dweller> sensownie rzecz biorąc po 2 latach nie ma róznicy którą platformę weźmiesz
<dweller> bo gry na konsole są conajmniej 2x droższe
<Misiur> owszem
<dweller> poza tym PC jest też do pracy jako takiej
<dweller> ja bym brał xboxa :D
<dweller> tzn nie kupiłbym konsoli ale xbox jest imo lepszy
#ubuntu-pl 2011-07-03
<m477_> winter:
<Dreadlish> o/
<lisu> o/
<gjm> Bry
<Matan[M]> bry
<Skrzyp> ej, ludzie
<Skrzyp> dla potomnych, jak debile korzystają z (k)óbądó
<Skrzyp> http://wklej.org/hash/8b033d30201/txt/
<gjm> łehehehe
<DaZ> e tam
<DaZ> są lepsi
<gjm> som som som
<gjm> DaZ, Skrzyp: http://bbs.archlinux.pl/viewtopic.php?id=1078
<DaZ> [;
<gjm> ten topic chyba ich tag zgniótł że nie są w stanie go usunąć
<gjm> tak*
<Skrzyp> a ja mam ciąg dalszy tego loga
<Skrzyp> zaraz wymoderuję i dam na rofla
<Guest72064> gjm: wg mnie to raczej byla prowokacja ;P
<gjm> Guest72064: ta, słychać strzały
<BlessJah> gjm: zauważ że siedzi w /dev/null
<Przem> czesc w bubntu i jest folder siec fajne to bo moge szyboko wysylac wszystko do dokumenty udostepnione na innym komputerze. Jest takie cos w windows xp?
 * BlessJah się zgubił
<lisu> BlessJah: naprowadzić cie na dobre tory?
<BlessJah> lisu: nie, nie chce mi sie
<BlessJah> czym się google chrome od chromium różni?
<gjm> nazwą
<BlessJah> gjm: i tym że chromium jest opensourcowa aplikacja z ktorej chrome bierze kod?
<gjm> Przem: e? a po polsku?
<lisu> chromium nei odpalisz na windowsie ... sie mi tak wydaje
<BlessJah> o
<BlessJah> nk wprowadziło nowy nagłówek
<BlessJah> znaczy pasek na górze
<BlessJah> czy to powód, żeby mnie nękać mailami???
<lisu> BlessJah: dodaj do adblocka :)
<Przem>  w ubntu i jest folder siec fajne to bo moge szyboko wysylac wszystko do dokumenty udostepnione na innym komputerze. Jest takie cos w windows xp? to po polsku
<gjm> BlessJah: jest w '/dev/null', ale link jest i w /Instalacja'
<gjm> Przem: to też nie jest po polsku
<BlessJah> w dodatku pasek jest z lewej strony wierną kopią facebookowego, tylko ikonki zmienili, zaś strona prawa jest bardzo bliska do google+
<lisu> BlessJah: nk umiera i czepia się wszystkiego aby przyciągnąc ludzi
<Przem> ja nieumie pisac poprawnie przepraszam
<BlessJah> Przem: w ubuntu jest katalog Sieć, za pomocą którego mogę wysłać wszystko do dokumentów udostępnionych na innym komputerze. czy jest coś takiego na windows xp?
<BlessJah> Przem: dokumenty udostępnione na innym ubuntu cyz na windowsie XP?
<Przem> jak jestem na xp cy moge tak wysylac jak w ubuntu?
<lisu> BlessJah: zapomnij, przeciez tutaj podobno wsparcie dla ubuntu a nie dla windowsa, dla windowsa prosze dzwonić po pomoc techniczną.
<gjm> aaa.
<gjm> powiedzcie mi gdzie produkują takich ludzi
<lisu> gjm: niestety samorodne, nie można zamknąc fabryki, gdzie takie coś powstaje.
<BlessJah> właśnie, zawsze mnie zastanawiało, czym się SMB od SAMBY różni i co tak własciwie obydwie nazwy dokładnie znaczą
<jdska> BlessJah: lul
<jdska> BlessJah: SMB to nazwa protokołu
<jdska> BlessJah: Samba to klient tego protokołu.
<lisu> BlessJah: kiedys czytałem... ale juz nie pamiętam, mam dobrą pamięc, ale krótką.
<jdska> BlessJah: Kiedyś czytałem, że twórca samby przed wybraniem nazwy napisał program który mu wyświetlił wszystkie wyrazy ze słownika zawierające litery SMB i akurat najbardziej podobała mu się samba.
<lisu> jdska: dodam ze samba to OTWARTY klient/serwer protokołu smb (tak mi coś się kojarzy).
<Przem> a w ubuntu nie dziala mi tv to czasami musze miec windows jak bedzie ubuntu w ktorym bedzie dzialala karta tv to window wyleci z mojego komputera
<gjm> komputer wyleci przez window*
<BlessJah> jdska: a klient smb na windowsa jak sie nazywa? to czesc explorera jest?
<lisu> gjm: jak można okna wyrzucić przez okno?
<gjm> lisu: można
<BlessJah> lisu: okna są prostokątne, zastanawiałeś się czemu studzienki mają okrągłe pokrywy?
<Przem> to musze coz zainstalowac?
<gjm> ta, /dev/brain musisz użyć
<lisu> BlessJah: nad innymi rzeczami zastanawiam się, i nie mam czasu na pierdoły.
<lisu> gjm: a jak ktoś nie zamontował?
<lisu> gjm: mount /dev/brain x)
<BlessJah> lisu: powiedzmy że nawalony jak zwykle w piątek wieczorem wracasz do domu, i postanawiasz sprawdzić czy da się wrzucić pokrywę od studzienki do studzienki wnętrza
<BlessJah> lisu: pijanym ludziom dziwne rzeczy przychodzą do glowy
<gjm> nie da rady
<lisu> mount: nie znaleziono /dev/brain w /etc/fstab ani /etc/mtab
<BlessJah> lisu: mam takie cuś na roflcopcie :>
<lisu> oo, dawno tam nie zaglądałem
<firemark> lisu: mount: nie znaleziono /dev/brain w /etc/fstab ani /etc/mtab
<firemark> <:
<firemark> lisu: qrwa. byłeś szybszy :D
<lisu> [;
<lisu> patrzcie na to:
<lisu> pl&client=ubuntu&hs=pce&channel=cs&prmd=ivns&um=1&ie
<lisu> google identyfikuje systemy... mnie nie złapało, nie mam ubuntu x)
<BlessJah> lisu: a nie przeklejales po prostu linka skads?
<lisu> skąd
<lisu> zamknąłem okno, ale mogę dać krótszy x)
<Admc`> po ostatnim updacie przestało działać mi blokowanie ekranu
<Admc`> ktoś ma jakiś pomysł?
<mati75> Admc`: gnome 3 wchodzi i dlatrgo
<mati75> dlatego*
<Admc`> ech
<Admc`> to trzeba będzie zmienić distro
<Admc`> gnome3 jest nieużywalne
<mati75> Admc`: albo przejść na xfce
<Admc`> xfce mi się nie podoba
<Admc`> już prędzej kde zainstaluję
<Admc`> właśnie unetbootina instaluję
<Admc`> ech, kolejny dzień zmarnowany na stawianie linuxa
<Admc`> no trudno
<Matan[M]> Admc`: jak się nie umi to wszystko jest ujowe ;]
<mati75> Matan[M]: ++
<Admc`> lol
<Admc`> potrzebuję czegoś z xorgiem 1.9
<Admc`> bo 1.10 jest do dupy
<Admc`> może w 1.11 naprawią to co spieprzyli w 1.10, ale to się później zobaczy
<Dreadlish> re
<Matan[M]> Admc`: zainstaluj sobie lepiej łindołsa
<Admc`> windows ma gówniany menadżer okien i system zarządzania oprogramowaniem
<mati75> Admc`: debian stable
<Admc`> stable jest za stary na desktop
<Dreadlish> s/stable/unstable/
<Matan[M]> Admc`: to se kup maka
<Admc`> Matan[M], czekam na przelew od ciebie
<Matan[M]> Admc`: nauczyłeś się palić fajki naucz się i je kupować :P
<Admc`> Matan[M], nigdy nie miałem papierosa w ustach :P
<Admc`> nie jestem debilem
<Matan[M]> Admc`: widać rozgarnięty w przenośniach też nie jesteś
<Admc`> taka przenośnia jak z koziej dupy trąba
<Nerihsa> <Nerihsa> jaki polecacie tuner tv dvb-t mpeg4, zeby ladnie wspolpracowal z linuxem?
<Ozil> ja też przyłączam się do pytania
<Wizard> w sensie, żę do oglądania telewizji?
<winter> o/
<Nerihsa> yhy
<Nerihsa> i do nagrywania
<Ozil> powiem tak karty kturye mają logo linucha na pudełku to zacyznają się od 250 zł
<Ozil> bo sprzawdziłem w hurtowni  action
<Nerihsa> niekoniecznie logo linuxa ale zeby poszly n linuxie ladnie
<Ozil> w sumie to nawet jestem skłonny dac te 250 zł
<Ozil> wkoncu trzeba wspierać producentuw dbających o linuxa czytam opisy o tym tuneże i wszyscy wypowiadająsię o nim bardzo ok
<Ozil> jest na usb
<Nerihsa> o hmm
<Nerihsa> a jak sie nazywa?
<Ozil> zaraz bo gości zaraz ciodp
<winter> Nerihsa: a na #gentoo-pl pytałeś?
<Ozil> Life View LV5T Not Only TV
<Moar> orientuje sie ktos czy otwarte sterowniki ati beda lepiej dzialac pod 10.10 albo 10.04 niz pod 11.04?
<banan> hej zna sie tyu ktoś na antenach?
<lisu> Moar: używam sterów otwartych ati od wersji 9.04 i jakoś różnicy wielkiej nie widać.
<banan> potzrebujw wiedziec czy jesli bym podlaczyl telewizyjna yagi do routera wifi, czy to przypadkiem nie sfajczyloby routera
<banan> jesli ktos zna jakis konkretny kanal gdzie moga wiedziec z checia sie dowiem jaki to kanal
<lisu> banan: jeśli będzie mieć 50ohm to myślę ze będzie działać, ale jagi telewizyjna -> nie słyszałem.
<Moar> lisu: mam strasznie słabą jakość grafiki pod 11.04 i polecono mi niższe wersje ubuntu
<lisu> Moar: zdefinuj 'słaba jakość'.
<lisu> zdefiniuj*
<Moar> lisu: na radku 9550 w glxgears mam srednio 60 fps, o zadnych grach nie ma mowy bo grafika jest tragiczna i nawet sie nie wlączaja (nawet glupi cs) przy przewijaniu stron scrollem widze klatkowanie, taki pokaz slajdow ;/
<Moar> mam sterowniki te wbudowane bo z tego co slyszalem to ati nie wspiera juz mojej karty
<lisu> Moar: o grach możesz zapomnieć.
<lisu> ale żeby strony przycinały? ja mam ati x1250, ostatnie własnościowe pod linuxa były dostępne dla ubuntu 8.10 -> wtedy dało się grać w cs i tym podobne.
<lisu> U mnie otwarte bardzo dobrze sobie radzą nawet w filmami hd 1080p.
<Moar> no nie wiem wlasnie co sie dzieje :< nie znam sie na linuxie ale pewnie cos mam zle poustawiane :P jakies rady?
<lisu> Moar: compiz ci działa? unity pod 11.04 odpala?
<Moar> jestem swiezo po formacie i nic w sterownikach nie zmienialem
<Moar> taaak wszystko w miare dobrze dziala
<Moar> siedze teraz na ubuntu classic version ale unity dzialalo
<lisu> Moar: nie wiem co doradzić. Nie miałem przypadku, aby "strony klatkowały". Na tych kompach co robiłem ubuntu/mint dośc dobrze działało unity, nie było problemów ze stronami ani z flaszem.
<lisu> Moar: ile masz ramu? przeglądarki dziś wymagają sporo.
<Moar> no 512... :x
<Misiur> :o
<lisu> mało. Dla dzisiejszych systemów to i 2GB jest mało ;/
<Moar> ehh a na windowsie wszystko bylo w miare ok :P
<lisu> Moar: alczkolwiek możesz spróbować zamiast gnomca np: fluxbox. Sam używam. dodatkowo odpalam ustawienia gnome-settings-daemon i łanie mi dźwięk, bluetooth, przyciemnianie ekranu na lapku chodzi.
<lisu> Moar: tyle ze fluxbox to nie jest środowisko skonfigurowane od razu, to jest lekki menadżer okien.
<Moar> no ale ja sie dziwie jak ludzie z takim konfigiem jak ja moga grac nawet w wowa... :P
<lisu> może mają starsze wersje ubuntu/steroniki, albo lepsze grafiki. Nie wiem.
<Moar> a jest taka mozliwosc ze mam te sterowniki wylaczone? :P albo cos zle ustawione? jakies komendy zeby sprawdzic?
<lisu> glxinfo
<Moar> w glxgears mam 70 fps a to chyba troche malo nie? :P
<lisu> glxinfo | grep render
<Moar> direct rendering mam yes
<lisu> aktualnie mam : OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on ATI RS690
<Moar> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV350
<lisu> co to jest? kurde, ostatnio miałem MESA
<Moar> hmm czyli zle? ^^
<Moar> moze tez powiniem miec mesa
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> bo zmienili na galliuma
<lisu> nie, skąd, jeśli compiz/unity działa to są otwarte i efekty powinny śmigać, a że to dość znacznie obciąża system... cóż, ja zainstalowałem fluxbox i jakoś sobie radzi.
<Moar> czyli u mnie tez wszystko ok ? ; |
<lisu> raczej ok.
<Moar> ehh jest ok a jednak nie jest... :P
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Moar> a zeby zejsc na nizsza wersje to musze od nowa wszystko instalowac i formata robic? bo mam 10.10 na plycie wiec moge spróbować
<lisu> Moar: polecam. możesz próbować. ja robie to w ten deseń, że mam 2/3 partycje: / /home swap. Przy instalowaniu formatuje tylko /. Ustawiam kolejną jako /home i voila. Nic nie tracę. Kwestia ustawień, gdzie należy pokasować ukryte foldery oznaczone .config .gnome .cośtam nie pamiętam wszystkiego, aby konfig z nowej/starej wersji nie psuł ustawień.
<lisu> aa i użytkownika tak samo nazywam w nowej wersji ubuntu/mint/debian - na wszystkich jest niemalże identycznie.
<Moar> hmm no ja mam home swap boot i /
<Moar> czyli jak usune / i zrobie nowa / i na nia 10.10 to wszystko bedzie ok?
<lisu> nie usuwaj, po prostu przy instalacji zaznacz do formatowania, tak samo jak /boot
<Moar> boot tez?
<lisu> oczywiście
<Moar> a no ok ^^
<Moar> wiem wiem :P glupie pytanie
<lisu> nie ruszasz tylko partycji home, a jedynie ustawiasz zeby montowało ją do /home i śmiga jak głupie. Robie tak od wersji 9.04 i do tej pory śmia wszystko bardzo ładnie, nie straciłem żadnych dokumentów.
<Moar> a to nie ma roznicy w wydajnosci tych sterownikow czy to jest zwykle 10.10 czy remix? bo mam 10.10 malinowa mandarynka :P
<lisu> Moar: swego czasu używałem remixów, ale jednak wolę originale, spolszczyć można bezproblemowo, a ładniej zintegrowane aplikacje z systemem są.
<Moar> ale nia bardzo chce mi sie sciagac nowego jak mam ten remix juz wypalony :P
<lisu> możesz próbować z remixem, też nie powinno być większych problemów, ale mówię: weź sobie powywalaj ~/.config ~/.gnome i różne take tam w których konfig jest trzymany. Każda wersja ma nieco inny konfig i jak przejdziesz do starszej, to mogą być różne dziwne rzeczy na ekranie.
<Moar> różne takie czylo co? :P
<lisu> np: w starym 10.10 będziesz miał 'rozjechany' pasek na górze, ikony "programy miejsca aplikacje" będą z prawej/ na środku, zamiast z lewej.
<lisu> a chodzi ci o te konfigi, gdzie one są?
<lisu> ... one są w /home/user/.config
<lisu> ~/.gconf, ~/.cache
<lisu> ~/.local
<Moar> o wlasnie o to mi chodzilo zebys wypisal mi te wszystkie foldery ktore mam usunac :P
<lisu> a to sam musisz popatrzeć, ja np usuwam ręcznie włażąc do każdego z nich o sprawdzając co tam trzyma, np: w ~/.config zostawiam katalog chromium z ustawieniami, jeszcze w innym miejscu rhythmboxa z playlistami, no i fspot, a raczej teraz juz shotwell... gdzie to było...
<Moar> no ok poradze sobie ;P
<lisu> ewentualnie można wywalić wszystkie katalogi .cośtam ale to już stracisz chyba wszystkie ustawienia aplikacji/systemu.
<Moar> hmm itak jestem prawie swiezo po formacie to wiele nie mam. Tylko opera moc i takie tam
 * lisu łyka faxe
<winter> co to? piwo?
<jacekowski> ta
<lisu> no, piwo, 10% :)
<lisu> s/no/tak
<winter> eh a ja jeszcze 9 dni chlać nie będę mógł
<firemark> faxe, fake
<firemark> pijesz fałszywe piwo
<lisu> winter: antybiotyk?
<winter> tak
<winter> ale dobrą wieścią jest, że pomaga
<Dreadlish> dupa jaś
<Moar> lisu: jednak musze sciagnac nowy obraz i nie wiem jaka wersje wybrac czy 10.10 czy 10.04 a może niższą? Bardzo one sie różnią od 11.04?
<Moar> chodzi mi o to żeby były dobre pod moj konfig 512 ram duron 1.8 radek 9550 i zeby byla lepsza jakość tych sterowników
<anemus> jeśli już starszą to 10.04 bo to lts
<anemus> ale gnome na 512M nie polecam
<Moar> hmm to w takim razie co?
<winter> xfce
<anemus> jakieś lubuntu bo xubuntu też się trochę spasło ostatnio
<BlessJah> lisu, Moar: co a problem?
<anemus> choć i tak xfce lepsze od gnome
<Moar> chdozi o to ze mam bardzo slaba jakosc grafiki na otwartych sterownikach od ati. Klatkowanie przy przewijaniu stron ogolnie to pokaz slajdow a o grach nie ma mowy
<winter> get used to it
<BlessJah> na slaba jakosc driverow nie ma rady
<Moar> np w glxgears mam srednio 70fps
<Moar> a co do gier to nie ma opcji zebym mogl pograc w nawet glupiego cs? :P jak narazie to cs wyglada tak http://img62.imageshack.us/i/22293116.png/
<anemus> fglrx?
<Moar> niee, otwarte bo to radeon 9550 nie wspierany juz :<
<anemus> no tak...
<BlessJah> Moar: sproboj z LTS albo archiwalne instalowac
<Moar> 10.04 lts bedzie dobre dla mnie?
<BlessJah> sproboj
<Moar> noo to zaraz sciągne
<anemus> stare stery i nowe x-y = mission impossible
<anemus> zostaje tylko otwarty sterownik
<Moar> hmm czyli przy instalowaniu lts mam formatowac tylko / zeby nie stracic programow itp?
<anemus> 10.04 może być za świeży
<anemus> nie wiem, nie mam tego problemu - od lat trzymam się kart nv i intel ;)
<Moar> z tego co czytalem to zamknietych nie wydaja juz od 9.10 ;<
<Moar> ale mam nadzieje ze na 10.04 otwarte beda lepiej smigac
<jdska> Właśnie zainstalowałem ubuntu 11.04. Pierwsze moje ubuntu od dość dawna i powiem szczerze nie jest najgorzej.
<BlessJah> mozna zdefiniowac gdzies z jakim nice maja byc konkretne aplikacje uruchamiane?
<BlessJah> browser zbiesil mi sie juz dwa razy, od dzisiaj bedzie bardziej uprzejmy wobec reszty systemu :>
<lisu> BlessJah: piłeś co? powiedz co, tez bym sie napił x)
<Morfeusz> cześć
<BlessJah> lisu: chrome w wyniku bledu javy zawiesil mi komputer
<BlessJah> prawie zawiesil
<BlessJah> po prostu nie bylo mozliwosci zabicia
<BlessJah> nawet na tty sie przelaczyc nie moglem
<BlessJah> chce prau programom na sztywno nice ustawic
<Wilczek> Ma tutaj ktoś Fedorę z GNOME3 -.-?
<Nerihsa> idz na #fedora-pl
<Nerihsa> ;o
 * Dreadlish miał
<Dreadlish> przez 5 min
<Nerihsa> meow
<Dreadlish> :DDD
<Dreadlish> wiedziałem
<Wilczek> Chcę zrecenzować nowego GNOMa, ale kłopoty są od samego początku...
<lisu> Wilczek: ja miałem nowe gnome... długa droga przed nimi, aby doprowadzić to do stanu używalności.
<Wilczek> bastetmilo: o
<Wilczek> o/
<bastetmilo> hej Wilczek
<Wilczek> lisu: Nie mam zamiaru go używać :P
<Wilczek> Chcę się trochę na nim na blogu powyżywać
<Wilczek> :D
<lisu> e tam, produkt nieskończony, nie ma co kotów wieszać na nim, a jedynie mozna zasugerować to i owo.
<Wilczek> Oczywiście nie ma instalatora sterowników własnościowych :/
<Wilczek> Mogliby zrobić coś podobnego dla systemów innych niż Ubuntu
<lisu> Wilczek: a konkretnie? jakis pomysł? bo imho dobre rzeczy należy rozwijać, a nie wymyślać nowe, które nie działają dobrze (kde).
<lisu> swego czasu uważałem, że kde jest lepsze od gnome, ale z czasem jednak okazało się odwrotnie.
<lisu> ... to jest tylko moja opinia.
<lisu> yoyo padło, 502, coś kurne kombinują.
<lisu> nginx im coś nie śmiga.
<Psotnick> nie chce ktoś w kanastę pograć na kurniku?
<lisu> o0 a co to to?
<Psotnick> gra karciana
<Skrzyp> babciowa
<Psotnick> Skrzyp: chętny?
<Skrzyp> nien
 * Skrzyp archen stawien
<Skrzyp> no chyba, ze maja wersje na konsole :P
<Psotnick> nie, nie mają :(
<firemark> jak dobrze się orientuję
<firemark> na laptopy są dyski 2,5 cala?
<Psotnick> tak
<Psotnick> najczęściej tak
<Psotnick> ale są też 1,8"
<Psotnick> ale rzadko
<firemark> ech, te ceny SSD są nieludzkie
<firemark> 32gb po 250zł
<Wilczek> No :(
<Skrzyp> :D
<Wilczek> Da się zminimalizować irssi? Chciałbym użyć konto shell'owe do postawienia kanału IRC
<BlessJah> Wilczek: screen -dmS irssi irssi
<BlessJah> Wilczek: potem screen -R irssi
<firemark> Wilczek: ctrl + Z :)
<BlessJah> Wilczek: ale wystarczy zarejestrowac kanal i chanserv bedzie siedział
<Wilczek> W irssi czy jak?
<firemark> Wilczek: i bot
<firemark> Wilczek: tak w irssi
<Skrzyp> O kurde
<Skrzyp> CZLOWIEKUU!
<Skrzyp> ChanServa zostaw!
<beesel> bocie
<BlessJah> Wilczek: odpal w ten sposob irssi
 * lisu ma cycki na ekranie :)
<BlessJah> Wilczek: i poczytaj o screen'ie
<Skrzyp> A jak chcesz se powisiec, to od tego jest ZNC
<Skrzyp> lisu: jeszcze nie ma 22! :D
<lisu> Skrzyp: a to sorki.
<lisu> ale cycki fajne :)
<Skrzyp> :D
<Dreadlish> heee
<Skrzyp> W ASCII-artach?
<lisu> w 24 bitowej kur*wie.
<Skrzyp> lisu: a nie 8bpp? :P
<Skrzyp> dobra, zetwu
<lisu> nope, pure 256000 barw :)
<ntat> Cześć
<gjm> Sześć
<Matan[M]> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/218636/studia.html
<firemark> siedem
<Cyr4x> zaraz mnie cos trafi
<Cyr4x> nowszy Avidemux na dokładnie tych samych ustawieniach inaczej enkoduje plik :/
<Factum> Siemka
<Factum> Mam pytanie ;]
<Factum> jest ktoś obecny??
<firemark> stawiasz?
<Factum> hejo, mam prośbę ;]
<Factum> na windowsie działa mi to samo, tutaj na ubuntu nie obkminiłem jeszcze tego
<Factum> jak zrobić podgląd wejścia audio na żywo?
<Factum> podłączyłem sobie iPAQ na mikrofon, i nie słyszę muzyki
<Nerihsa> :O
<Nerihsa> tzn chodzi ci ze mowisz w mikrofon a on to nagrywa :?
<Factum> nienienie
<Factum> o sam odsłuch ;]
<Factum> już tłumaczę
<Vorbis> pactl load-module module-loopback
<Factum> mam ja sę sprzęta, Unitra
<Factum> i nie chcę mi się go odpinać od kompa, żeby iPAQ podłączyć
<Vorbis> chyba o to Ci chodzi
<Factum> ale żeby muzyka mi brzdyngoliła
<Vorbis> to o to chodzi
<Factum> i podłączam sobie jack'a pod mikrofon dzięki temu
<Factum> i na windzie mam odsłuch automatycznie na głośnikach ;]
<Factum> tylko to wklepać?
<Vorbis> ta
<Factum> dziękuję, mistrzu mój!
<Factum> ;]
<Factum> działa ;)
<Trojanin> hej
<Skrzyp> Trojanin: a ty tu?!
<Wilczek`> Witoj!
<Trojanin> Skrzyp: a ja tu. Może coś ciekawego usłyszę kiedyś, co się przyda ;)
<Factum> Trojanin, a Ty też pingina męczysz??
<Trojanin> a jak inaczej? :P
<Factum> No, to jakie distro?? :P
<Skrzyp> Łóbódóbądó
<Trojanin> ubuntu 11.04 + LXDE
<Skrzyp> Trojanin: A nei lepiej Lubuntu?
<Factum> LXDE jest dla mnie zbyt dziwne :D
<Skrzyp> Factum: to zobacz openboxa
<Skrzyp> albo awesome/xmonad/subtle/scrotwm/ratpoison/i3
<Factum> Ej, a nie wiecie
<Factum> Są jakieś zamknięte sterowniki dla Radeonów??
<Factum> Tych starszych
<Skrzyp> Nie ma
<Skrzyp> są już discontinued
<Factum> Bo mam strasznie przez tą grafikę
<Skrzyp> Znaczy są
<Skrzyp> Te otwartoźródłowe
<Factum> No są... do wersji 9..04
<Cyr4x> znacie coś czym można najprościej przekonwertować pliki video na mp4 na telefon?
<Skrzyp> Zamkniętoźródłowych nie ma
<Factum> A te open (mesa) to do dupy
<Skrzyp> Cyr4x: ffmpeg? :D
<Skrzyp> Factum: NIE MESA!
<Skrzyp> xf86-video-ati
<Factum> gdzieś miałem nawet taki do konwersji
<Cyr4x> okienkowe
<Factum> A będzie szybciej niż na MESA?? ;]
<Cyr4x> tzn z ffmpeg mi avidemux korzysta i tym robiłem ale teraz jakos inaczej koduje i juz to n telefonie nie dziala
<Nerihsa> mencoder ;o
<Factum> transmageddon ;]
<Cyr4x> powtórzę dla niedowidzących: okienkowe
<Nerihsa> Cyr4x: odpal terminal w okienku, potem to i masz okienkowe ;]
<Factum> powtarzam, transmageddon
<Factum> Skrzyp: A jest ten driver w repkach Ubuntu?
<Skrzyp> ano
<Factum> kurde, apt-get takiego pakietu nie zna
<Factum> mam zainstalowane te xorg-video-ati, -r128, -radeon
<Factum> i wooooolno
<Skrzyp> Factum: na wiki.archlinux.pl masz
<Skrzyp> o instalacji wooooolnych dirverow
<Factum> wiesz co
<Factum> a tak myślę
<Factum> ale raczej to nie jest wina CPU ani RAM
<Factum> Pentium 4 3,0gHz HT + 1,5GB DDR 133mHz
<Factum> efektywnie 266
<Skrzyp> Factum: weź ty archa postaw
<Factum> ale czemu?? ;]
<Factum> lubię i przyzwyczaiłem się do swojego łubundubu
<Factum> :D
<Skrzyp> Bo jezd fajny
<Skrzyp> I ma szybkie - wolne drivery
<Factum> już nawet Unity mnie wkur*iać przestało xD
<marcin82> ;]
<marcin82> It's just linux
<Skrzyp> Factum: Uważaj! Jeśli Twoje Unity przestało Cię wkurwiać...
<Skrzyp> ...to znak, że Coś jest nie tak!
<Factum> ano
<Factum> przestało
<Skrzyp> O kurwa!
<Factum> bo z niego nie korzystam xD
<Factum> wolę gnome'a
<Skrzyp> Ale mi sie udał dowcip
<marcin82> czyli nie lubicie Unity?
<marcin82> ;]
<Factum> a kto to chujstwo lubi?
 * Skrzyp woli openboxa
<marcin82> ja tam nie wiem :D
<marcin82> wolę LXDE
<Factum> to że nie wkurza mnie bo przy logowaniu sobie wybrałem Klasyczne ubuntu
<marcin82> w Sidzie wchodzi Gnome3
<Factum> To nie znaczy, że go nie mam w dupie :D
<Factum> I to mnie martwi
<Factum> gnome3 będzie wymagał sterów 3D mocnych... :(
<Factum> nie na mojego Radka 9600
<Factum> ja chcę NVidię ;]
 * Skrzyp używał gnome 3...
<Dreadlish> weź nie pieprz
<Dreadlish> i zupdatuj sprzęt
<Skrzyp> ...przez pół godziny
<marcin82> [root@localhost marcin]# lspci | grep VGA
<marcin82> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R200 QM [Radeon 9100] (rev 80)
<marcin82> :P
<Dreadlish> dreadlish@asus ~ % lspci | grep VGA
<Dreadlish> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<Dreadlish> =.=
<marcin82> [root@localhost marcin]# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<marcin82>     Driver "ati"
<marcin82> ;-D
<marcin82> =======
<Factum> pietrek@pietrek-P4VX4:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<Factum> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AR [Radeon 9600]
<Factum> pietrek@pietrek-P4VX4:~$
<marcin82> ; ]
<marcin82> fakt, komputer kiedyś trzeba zmienić
<Factum> A idź pan w chuj z moim
<marcin82> na szczęście nie pod Win7
<Factum> To nie komputer
<Factum> Ten kalkulator to stan umysłu
<marcin82> gra i trąbi
<marcin82> [root@localhost marcin]# free -m
<marcin82>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<marcin82> Mem:           755        693         61          0         19        317
<marcin82> -/+ buffers/cache:        356        398
<marcin82> Firefox 5
<marcin82> i Thunderbird w tle ...
<Factum> tutaj to ja przykozaczę
<Factum> pietrek@pietrek-P4VX4:~$ free -m total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Skrzyp> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<Factum> Mem:          1506       1121        385          0        126        552
<Factum> -/+ buffers/cache:        442       1063
<Factum> Swap:            0          0          0
<Factum> pietrek@pietrek-P4VX4:~$
<Skrzyp> Ale u mnie na razie driverow nie ma
<Factum> Ludzie, do zintegrowanych chociaż sterowniki macie! nie jak my z Marcinem ;]
<Factum> jak to ni ma?
<Skrzyp> A normalnie jest Radeon HD4570
<marcin82> ;]
<Skrzyp> Factum: bom z ISO archlinuxa
<Skrzyp> A NIE!
<Skrzyp> To jest kurwa shell dedzika!
<Factum> Skrzyp: Pod moje AGP więcej niż radka 9800 to ja chyba nie wepchłbym
<Skrzyp> A ja sie zastanawiam co mi tu nie halo :P
<marcin82> AGP x8 max
<Factum> no i takie mam
<Factum> ale nie upchnę zbytnio nowej
<Factum> bo takich już nie ma na AGP
<marcin82> ba
<Factum> PCIe są w tej chwili w obrocie
<Factum> a producenci mają na mnie wyjebane
<marcin82> gdybym chciał mieć windę  ... to bym już dawno musiał zmieniać ... sprzęt
<Factum> a ja idę coś oszamać, bo mi w brzuchu jeździ diesel
<Factum> na niskich obrotacj
<Factum> obrotach*
<Factum> nieprawda
<Factum> powiem Ci że XP mi szybciej chodzi niż Ubuntu - dziwne
<Factum> ale prawdziwe
<marcin82> z XP - zgadza się
<marcin82> dobrze utrzmany XP lata w nieskończkoność
<marcin82> tylko że to system z 2001 roku ...
 * Skrzyp arch chodzi szybciej niż ubuntu
<marcin82> Debian basesystem + minimalne lxde też niczego sobie ;]
<marcin82> ale ...
<marcin82> RPM-owym wichrzycielom mówimy stanowcze nie! ;D
<Factum> tajest
<Factum> deb jest ok
<marcin82> LOL
<marcin82> [root@localhost marcin]# lsb_release -a
<marcin82> LSB Version:	lsb-3.1-ia32:lsb-3.1-noarch:*
<marcin82> Distributor ID:	PCLinuxOS
<marcin82> Description:	PCLinuxOS
<Factum> a alien ma w dupie rpm i robi se z niego deb
<marcin82> co nie znaczy, że ... i tak dalej ;]
<Factum> kurde
<Factum> jak to wkleiłes
<marcin82> ;p
<Factum> to się poczułem jakbyś wkleił log z Maca
<marcin82> wiedzieć znaczy chcieć, chcieć znaczy szukać
<marcin82> szukać i wiedzieć znaczy umieć :P
<marcin82> proste
<marcin82> tty1 + nano i jedziesz wszędzie
<Factum> pietrek@pietrek-P4VX4:~$ lsb_release -a
<Factum> LSB Version:	core-2.0-ia32:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-ia32:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-ia32:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-ia32:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-ia32:core-4.0-noarch
<Factum> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Factum> :D
<Factum> Description:	Ubuntu 11.04
<winter> ale syf robicie na kanale
<Factum> jak to syf?? rozmawiamy o linuchu :D
<winter> wklej.org
<marcin82> > 3 linii = syf = fakt
<marcin82> :D
<Factum> lub czyść okno :D
<Factum> ale wiesz
<Factum> z jednej strony syf, zgadza się
<Factum> z drugiej to nie log jakiś długi co by go wklejać na serwer
<Factum> idę sobie zapalę, pożarłem to i dotlenię ;]
<marcin82> faja?
<marcin82> no to faja :D
<Factum> taje ;]
<marcin82> również ;]
<Factum> więc my z/w :D
<marcin82> yeah!
<marcin82> <faja>
<Wilczek> Nie mam w telefonie ukośnego apostrofu -.-
<Skrzyp> masz, masz
<Skrzyp> tylko nie chce ci sie szukac
<Factum> "D
<Factum> :D
<Factum> jj
<Factum> jak się z kanału wychodziło na irssi?
<marcin82> "/ quit"
<marcin82> bez spacji :P
<Skrzyp> A ja znam fajny kanal
<Skrzyp> #5,0
<Skrzyp> :D
<Factum> nie z programu :D
<Factum> z kanału samego :D
<winter> omg
<winter> _-_
<winter> ._.
<Skrzyp> -_-_-_-_-_-
<Skrzyp>  _-_-_-_-_-_-
<Wilczek> .,-!?@~_\/&"';^|:()<{}>[]=€$£§%¥*+#¿¡¤¢«»®©° « Wszystkie symbole, które mam :D
<Factum> tera na telefonie - bez pl znakow
<winter> Factum: leave albo wc
<Factum> marcin, co Ty tak dlugo kopcisz?? ;D
<marcin82> jestem jestem
<marcin82> :D
<Factum> kurwa jak mnie leb boli...
<marcin82> % czy pogoda?
<Skrzyp> Factum: /etc/init.d/łeb force-reload
<marcin82> :P
<Factum> jak sie zaraz mocniej skupie na tym kiblu to mi leb eksploduje
<Skrzyp> procent pogody
<Factum> ani to ani to
<marcin82> hmmm
<marcin82> fajki ...
<Factum> tez nie
<Skrzyp> Factum: Jak na tym gifie
<Factum> od wczoraj napieprza jak zle
<marcin82> kupiłem ostatnio tytoń WOLF
<marcin82> o matko
<Skrzyp> Co to sie gosciu skupil
<marcin82> kopie jak nie wiem co
<Skrzyp> I mu leb rozjebalo
<Factum> ja to lige mistrzow pale
<Factum> nie widzialem tego gifa
<marcin82> hmm
<marcin82> kiedyś to BYŁY dobre Sobieskie czerwone i light
<marcin82> potem zjeba**
<marcin82> pamięta ktoś?
<marcin82> ;]
<Factum> ja sobie tylko L&M kupuje praktycznie
<winter> ja paliłem sobieskie czerwone
<Factum> ostatnio tylko forwardy
<winter> teraz palę route 66 blue
<Factum> ale teraz niebieskie zwykle
<Factum> a podobno west ice sa dobre
<marcin82> też
<winter> lm forward lepsze
<marcin82> prawie jak mięta
<Factum> jak sie do lodowki na kilka godzin wlozy
<marcin82> LM mają teraz specjalny przycisk ... do mięty
<marcin82> :D
<Factum> westy palilem ale bez lodowki
<Factum> noo maja
<marcin82> na filtrze
<winter> lm forward
<Factum> i korzystalem z tego
<marcin82> YEAH
<Factum> paliliscie je?
<marcin82> dobre
<marcin82> tak
<Factum> fajny smaczek maja jak sie kliknie
<Factum> a ta sama cena co niebieskie
<marcin82> ja natomiast raczę się tytoniem WOLF + Route 66 czerwone gilzy
<Factum> tylko szmata ze sklepu nie miala ostatnio
<marcin82> = ogień
<Factum> ja mialem dobry tyton ostatnio
<Factum> casablanca smakowa
<winter> http://www.cigarettespedia.com/index.php/Main_Page
<Factum> wanilia i wisni
<Factum> a
<Factum> widzialem ;)
<marcin82> na Słowacji paliłem waniliowy ;]
<Factum> powiem wam ze ta casablana to zajebiaszcza
<marcin82> trzeba będzie spróbować
<marcin82> i rzucić fajki
<Factum> wtedy impreze mialem, skrecilem okolo 80 wtedy
<marcin82> dopóki fajnie nie rzucą nas do grobu pierwsze
<Factum> to kurna taki przemial mialem
<Factum> ze w kilka godzin spalilem ze 30
<Factum> a wszystko poszlo w jeden dzien
<Factum> w 3 chlopakow
<Factum> ale impreza byla boska ;D
<marcin82> ;]
<marcin82> bardzo dobrze
<Factum> kumpel technicsem wkurwial sasiadow :D t.love nawalal :P
<Factum> kazdy nawalony
<Wilczek> :D
<marcin82> LOL
<Factum> i drzemy mordy przez okno
<marcin82> fakt, nie lubimy techno
<marcin82> :P
<marcin82> AVe satan!
<marcin82> ];->
<Factum> podobno nas kolega slyszal jak lecial po trzecia flaszke pod sklepem 100m dalej
<Factum> ja lubie techno :D
<Factum> a techno to muzyka szatana :D
<Factum> czyste zuo :D
<Factum> ale ostatnio non stop IRA
<firemark> marcin82: AVR satan <:
<Factum> aaaaa leb mi eksplodowal chyba z tym klockiem
<Factum> jaki jest najlepszy proszek na glowe?
<Dreadlish> ?
<Wilczek> Paracetamolum
<Factum> nie mam takich luksusow chyba
<winter> morfina
<Factum> ooo
<marcin82> ibuprom max
<marcin82> albo morfina ;D
<Factum> mam morfine
<Factum> :D
<Nerihsa> akupunktura
<Factum> zostalo po babci
<Factum> zanim kopnela w kalendarz
<Wilczek> zamrożona luksusowa
<winter> :-(
<marcin82> LUKSUSOWA rządzi ;]
<Factum> to dostawala jakies dragi na usmierzenie bolu
<marcin82> dobra
<marcin82> :D
<marcin82> Wyborowa też dobra
<Factum> zoladkowa biala jest genialna
<marcin82> żubrówka ... ;D
<Factum> meow?
<marcin82> z "trawo"
<Factum> zubrowka wlasnie :D
<Factum> nie zoladkowa :D
<winter> Factum: morfinę masz w tabletkach?
<marcin82> ;-D
<Wilczek> die toten hosen - zamrożona luksusowa
<Factum> zmrozona ladnie kopala
<Factum> tak
<winter> spróbowałbym kiedyś
<marcin82> no to może czegoś posłuchamy
<marcin82> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvWlSQSJv04
<marcin82> ;]
<winter> ale świństwo uzależnia
<Factum> lezy juz 12 rok
<Factum> :D
<winter> LoL
<winter> to wyjeb
<Factum> nie wiem jak z przydatnoscia :D
<winter> to już pewnie nie jest morfiną
<marcin82> wódka się nie psuje
<Factum> morfina, nie wodka :P
<marcin82> trzeba ją w morde lać :P
<marcin82> i jedno i drugie
<marcin82> młodzież pamięta Maanam?
<Factum> jak lezy od 12 lat?
<Factum> manam manam :D
<Wilczek> trochę :D
<Factum> znam, aczkolwiek nie lubie
<bastetmilo> marcin82: maanam -zdrada :)
<Factum> ira, to jest zespol
<marcin82> --yes
<winter> właśnie słucham t.love
<Factum> co myslicie o irze?
<marcin82> --yeah
<marcin82> Ave satan!
<winter> Factum: fajna kapelka była
<marcin82> bo wyjdę na tetryka :P
<marcin82> ale mam to gdzieś
<Factum> jest, a nie byla
<winter> grają jeszcze?
<Factum> chlopaki ode mnie z miasta
<marcin82> gitara + BOSS + satan
<Factum> normalnie czysty sex
<Factum> no ba
<Wilczek> winter: A jaki kawałek?
<marcin82> podwojny humbucker
<Factum> przerwe mieli, ale czlowieku, w latach 90 :D
<winter> Wilczek: "Dziewczyny"
<winter> idę zajarać
<marcin82> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJ5qvd8oQJU
<marcin82> ogień
<marcin82> powiedzial stary metal bez włosów (już) ];->
<Factum> winter, kurwa, kusisz!
<Factum> a dopiero co bylem
<marcin82> szefowo, palimy cały czas ;)
<Factum> zly chlopak...
<marcin82> <faja>
<Factum> jak wyjde tylko z kibla
<Factum> to sie tak wkurwie na was
<marcin82> "ludzie nam tego nie wybaczą ... "
<Factum> ze az zapale...
<Factum> ale jak na razie to chyba jelita oddaje
<bastetmilo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjtQVSZPm-M  .... :P
<marcin82> Ave!
<marcin82> MEtal is forever: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi00ykRg_5c
<marcin82> ;]
<winter> marcin82: haha
<firemark> marcin82: no , metal isn't forever . Metal is friday <:
<marcin82> :D
<marcin82> Death Metal Friday 666
<marcin82> prawie jak chmod 777
<marcin82> nowy lepszy szatan :P
<Wilczek> chmod 666 natanek.jpg :D
<Factum> chyba oddalem ta kanapke co jadlem
<Factum> bo glodny jestem
<marcin82> słonej herbaty się napij
<marcin82> elektrolity itd. bla bla bla
<winter> chyba sobie pobiorę dyskografię sepultury
<marcin82> Yeah!
<marcin82> War for territory
<Factum> spieprzaj - nad morzem mi matka sloik z sola zamiast z cukrem dala przez przypadek
<Factum> a ze malo nie slodze
<Factum> ponad 2 lyzeczki
<firemark> ahahahahah :D
<Factum> to jak sie napilem sporego lyka tej herbaty
<marcin82> fakt, boli:D
<Factum> to jeblem takiego belta
<Wilczek> :D
<marcin82> tylko że nie do mnie z pretensjami
<marcin82> :D
<Factum> ze mniej rzygalem po tym jak wypilem litra na imprezie
<marcin82> ja doradzam koledze wymiotującemu ;p
<marcin82> albo setka z pieprzem
<marcin82> to też "ogień"
<marcin82> i leczy
<Factum> ja sralem a nie rzygalem :D
<marcin82> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<marcin82> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<marcin82> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<marcin82> OK :P
<Factum> chcesz troche kalu na czarna msze??
<marcin82> skąd ....
<Wilczek> lol
<Factum> netsjanek, kurwa, przeczytalem natanek
<marcin82> malejąca populacja kotów po Metalmanii to też nie moja sprawka ];->
<Wilczek> xd
<Factum> zjedzmy kota!
<marcin82> Fu** yeah!
<marcin82> Disinter - A curse of pain and pain (burn with me)
<marcin82> urywa łeb u samej d***
<marcin82> ];->
<marcin82> nie ma na youtube :P
<Admc`> musiałem wyłączyć efekty pulpitu bo kwin lubiał się przy nich sypać
<Admc`> zastanawiam się czy dowalić compiza
<Admc`> w gnome chodził stabilnie
<marcin82> Witamy redakcję :)
<firemark> panowie ciszej
<firemark> tutaj ludzie kodzą
<Wilczek> Redakcję?
<Factum> kurna, juz se czlowiek o jedzeniu kota pogadac nie moze
<Dreadlish> nie może
<Factum> bo ktos zaczyna temat kanalu...
<bastetmilo> Factum: możemy porozmawiać o jedzeniu dla kotów - moge sie podzielic swoim doswiadczeniem w tej materii.
<Wilczek> marcin82: Jaką redakcję :D?
<Factum> marcin nie ma dla nas miejsa na tym swiecie :D
<Factum> nie mam kota
<winter> jak byś go nie zjadł to miałbyś nadal
<Factum> a ich jedzenie mi nie smakuje
<bastetmilo> Factum: nie jesz mięsa?
<Factum> nie mam i nie mialem kota :D
<marcin82> Wilczek: Admc skojarzyl mi się jakoś z pomoc.ubuntu :D
<marcin82> .org
<winter> Factum: zacznij się martwić, wpadłeś bastetmilo w oko :-P
<marcin82> D:
 * bastetmilo ma 4 koti :)
<marcin82> metale jedzą tylko dziewice
<marcin82> towar deficytowy :
<Wilczek> marcin82: <foch>
<marcin82> D
<Factum> wilczek: czemu mam sie martwic?? :D
<bastetmilo> winter: a ty mi podpadłeś :P
<Factum> chce zjesc moja dusze??
<bastetmilo> Factum: nie słuchaj wintera...
<Wilczek> Factum: czemu martwić?
<winter> Factum: i prtzestań tabfailować
<Factum> odejdz, duszo nieczysta!
<winter> ale chaos
<winter> dobra idę czytać dalej o opium
<Factum> to do bastetmilo bylo :)
<Factum> wi
<Factum> kurwa
<Factum> wiedz ze cos sie dzieje!
<bastetmilo> Factum: no co?
<Factum> no Natanek jest to wiedz ze cos sie dzieje ::
<Factum> :D
<Natanek> Czy na waszych włosach jawi się żel?
<Factum> NIE!
<bastetmilo> a może... DIABOLO?
<Factum> nie?
<bastetmilo> a może... HAryy POtter?
<Factum> nie...
<Natanek> Czy wieszacie sobie metal na twarzy, na tyłku?
<Factum> jak odroznic tylek od twarzy?
<marcin82> ściąłem włosy jakieś 5 lat temu
<marcin82> ...
<marcin82> albo i dłużej
<marcin82> nie pamietam
<marcin82> skleroza
<marcin82> :D
<Natanek> Polisz?
<Factum> pole!!
<Factum> iChuj
<Natanek> Pijesz?
<Factum> tak
<marcin82> pale i pije
<Factum> regularnie co sobota
<marcin82> i uzywam linuksa
<marcin82> LOL
<marcin82> :P
<Natanek> Harry Potter?
<Factum> czlowiek nie wielblad - pic musi
<marcin82> Potter to ZUO
<marcin82> wg Radia Maryja
<bastetmilo> <3 potter :)
<Factum> a idz pan w chuj z tym gejem w okularkach
<Factum> ja jestem potter
<Factum> z imienia
<marcin82> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZwTv9u_m4I
<marcin82> LOL
<Factum> tyle ze jo po polskiemu
<marcin82> ;]
<Natanek> Czy nosisz szóstki z umiłowaniem?
<Factum> nie
<marcin82> metale są spoko
<marcin82> nie ma się czego obawiać
<marcin82> PEACE
<marcin82> :D
<Factum> mam jedna w nr telefonu, z wielkim umilowaniem - czy to grzech, Ojcze?
<Admc`> marcin82, tak jestem redaktorem na ubuntu-pomoc.org
<marcin82> no to dobrze pamiętam ;]
<Admc`> ale ostatni się nie udzielam za bardzo bo nie mam już ubuntu
<Admc`> :D
<Natanek> Wiedzcie, że coś się dzieje!
<marcin82> linux to linux
<marcin82> linuks*
<marcin82> niważne jaki
<marcin82> nieważne*
<marcin82> inaczej daleko nie zajedziemy
<bastetmilo> marcin82: nie każdy tak uważa
<marcin82> racja
<bastetmilo> wg niektórych Ubuntu to samo zuo
<Factum> wiesz, jednak kazde distro jest inne
<Factum> i kazde ma swoich zwolennikow
<marcin82> to że używam PCLinuxOS nie znaczy, że nie mam wiedzy
<Wilczek> A mnie to nikt nie poznaje :P
<bastetmilo> dlatego ja mam Maka :P
<marcin82> a chyba troche już pokazałem
<marcin82> forum itd.
<Factum> swoja droga ostatnio na bashu bylo fajnie napisane o linuxie :D
<bastetmilo> tia... czytalismy :)
<Factum> a chwila...
<marcin82> kto chce - może wszystko
<marcin82> nano i do przodu :D
<Factum> mag uprawia magie
<Factum> magia to zuo
<Factum> zuo to szatan
<Factum> to moze... terminal??
<bastetmilo> Ave Satan!
<bastetmilo> BTW
<Factum> jesli uzywasz terminala
 * Skrzyp re
<Factum> to wiedz, ze cos sie dzieje!
<marcin82> niech MOC będzie z Tobą
<marcin82> i muzyka gra :D
<Dreadlish> MPD lepsze
<bastetmilo> mamy takiego klienta... co jak wychodzi ze sklepu rzuca gromkie "Ave Satan!"
<Skrzyp> Komorowski: O, witam, pana ch... prezydenta
<Factum> laczymy sie w bulu i nadzieji
<Factum> te, zimowy, nudzi Ci sie?
<marcin82> Bul-Komorowski
<marcin82> :D
<Skrzyp> Bułkomorowski
<Komorowski> Witam! Żyję w nadzieji, że miło spendze czas na tym kanale
<winter> Factum: nowego nicka sobie dodałem, musiałem posprawdzać czy pozajmowane
<Factum> on to ma takie zydowskie nazwisko
<Admc`> Komorowski, nie umiesz pisać po polsku!
<Factum> z komora mi sie kojarzy
<Admc`> czekam na wizytę ABW :D
<Factum> a komora to zydy
<Tusk> VAT!!!
<Factum> pod prysznicem cos tam pluska
<Factum> lech kaczynski myje Tuska!
<marcin82> Tusk odkręca śruby
<marcin82> ;]
<Skrzyp> Factum: Kij ci w dupe
<marcin82> Antek nadaje się do leczenia
<Factum> dziekuje :*
<marcin82> to tylko moje zdanie
<Tusk> Inaczej to chyba szło :P
<Factum> skrzyp za co taki zaszczyt dostalem?
<bastetmilo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIXPmOEAsic&feature=autoplay&list=PL562A3A8DCC7E9DF7&index=5&playnext=4
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6db9rtz> (at www.youtube.com)
<winter> bastetmilo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIXPmOEAsic wystarczy
<winter> a kawałek klasyk
<Factum> jaki?
<Factum> na tel jestem
<Tusk> "Spod prysznica słychać plusk - to kaczora kąpie Tusk"
<Factum> aaaaale pizdzi na dworze
<bastetmilo> Factum: Master of Puppets
<winter> Factum: master of puppets metallici z napisami
<Factum> chyba zamkne to okno
<Factum> nie znam ;)
<Factum> szluga?
 * bastetmilo sie wychowała na Metallice i King Diamond.... 
<winter> ja ograniczam
<winter> palę co godzinę
<winter> nie jaram jak komin :-(
<firemark> a ja tabaczę
<firemark> taniej wychodzi
<Admc`> ciągniesz jak stary komin!
<marcin82> Metallica is with you! Are you with Metallica? ];->
<bastetmilo> winter: ja palę raz na kilka miesiecy - rzuciłam :)
<winter> bastetmilo: gratulacje, ja jestem w mega nałogu
<winter> ale ograniczam
<marcin82> co zrobić ...
<marcin82> uzależnia gó***
<marcin82> też palę ...
<Factum> oooo bastetmilo, jestes kobieta??!!
<bastetmilo> Factum: tak, a co?
<Dreadlish> Factum: ale żeś sie zorientował =.=
<marcin82> :D
<Factum> :*
<bastetmilo> marcin82: rozwiazanie - rzucić.
<marcin82> trzeba będzie ...
<Factum> wiesz, dopiero dzis na ten kanal dotarlem :P
<firemark> moment
<firemark> bastetmilo jest kobietą?
<winter> firemark: _-_
<firemark> bastetmilo: pewnie 25 lat? :<
<bastetmilo> firemark.... >25
<firemark> hm
<firemark> mam nadzieję że nie jesteś moją matką
<bastetmilo> firemark: nie jestem niczyja matką.
<marcin82> spokojnie kto dzisiaj pamięta IRC ...
<bastetmilo> wypraszam sobie.
<firemark> no oj tam
<marcin82> kobieta walcząca znaczy?
<marcin82> feministka?
<bastetmilo> marcin82: kto dzis pamieta usenet....
<marcin82> ;)
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> cisza plx
<firemark> nigdy nie wiadomo kto ci może pod drzwi coś podrzucić
<marcin82> kto dziś pamięta arpanet :P
<marcin82> i prawdziwe UNIXY
<Dreadlish> japierdziele
<firemark> kto dziś pamięta piaskownicę? :Q
 * Dreadlish 
<Dreadlish> :D
<marcin82> Hahha
<marcin82> :D
<bastetmilo> marcin82: nie, sprzatam, gotuje i piore gacie swojego faceta... zadna feministka ze mnie. I mam inżynieraz z informatyki.
<marcin82> spoko
<Dreadlish> no i widzisz
<Dreadlish> polibuda
<firemark> gotujesz gacie?
<Dreadlish> ide na polibude
<marcin82> nie dyskryminuję, reszta to żarty
<firemark> Dreadlish: gdzie?
<Factum> kurwa, juz se nie zapale :(
<Factum> brat wrocil
<marcin82> czemu?
<Dreadlish> firemark: do dupy
<Dreadlish> pewno nie tam gdzie ty mieszkasz
<firemark> Dreadlish: czyli nie śląsk :D
<marcin82> Zagłębie?
<marcin82> ;P
<Dreadlish> tosz to druga strona polski
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: gdzie? Warszawa?
<marcin82> LOL
<firemark> marcin82: mówię że nie śląsk
<marcin82> no to pięknie
<Factum> A moze... radom??
<marcin82> ;]
<firemark> a moze... HARRY POTTER?
<Dreadlish> to też pół polski
<winter> HAIL TO THE KING BABE!
<Dreadlish> ja mam wszędzie pół albo więcej niż pół polski
<bastetmilo> a ja idę na PWr robic magistra za rok :)
<Dreadlish> najszybciej mi krk wychodzi
<marcin82> Wrocek?
<marcin82> piękne miasto
<bastetmilo> Wrocek is the best
<marcin82> :)
<Dreadlish> nie byłem
<Dreadlish> to nie powiem
<marcin82> Upper Silesia też :D
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: żałuj
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: za daleko ;d
<Dreadlish> nie po drodze
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: ojtam ojtam za daleko :)
<Wilczek> bastetmilo, o witam, ja też z okolic wrocławia :)
<Admc> Mam w podobających się na YT heine hoch... ciekawe kiedy mnie zamkną :D
<marcin82> bastetmilo: szacunek - za informatykę
<marcin82> :D
<bastetmilo> Wilczek: no, w koncu ktos z okolic :)
<marcin82> kiedyś gdzieś popełniłem błąd
<marcin82> jeszcze można go naprawić ...
<Dreadlish> ja w ogóle do wszystkiego mam daleko
<marcin82> :)
<Dreadlish> chrzanić to zadupie
<firemark> Dreadlish: ach to ty ten obok rosjan?
<Wilczek> dobra, koniec tych jaj
<Dreadlish> ukraińców
<Dreadlish> aka rusków
<Admc`> oddajcie lwów!
<firemark> Dreadlish: coś co należy historycznie od polski i litwy, a jest rosyjskie? :D
<firemark> hm jednak nie
<Dreadlish> firemark:
<winter> :|
<Dreadlish> tak
<marcin82> lepiej wysłać obywateli Watykanu na Bialoruś i na LItwę
<Factum> uciekam w kime
<marcin82> z roszczeniami
<Factum> bo rano wstac trzeba do roboty
<marcin82> a nasz kraj klęczy ...
<Factum> wiec dobranoc pieknym paniom i starym metalowcom :D
<marcin82> ;]
<Dreadlish> kurwa
<marcin82> Ave
<marcin82> Dobranoc
<Dreadlish> nie no
<bastetmilo> baj baj Factum
<winter> o/
<Dreadlish> dostane kickola
<Factum> lub na odwrot jak kto woli
<Factum> bless'ya
<marcin82> \o/
<Wilczek> Najfajniejszy to jest hymn Cep Cepa Cepem Pogania
<Wilczek> :D
<marcin82> melodia piękna - szkoda że się źle kojarzy
<marcin82> hymn Anglii cudowna sprawa
<marcin82> albo Warszawianka 1905
<marcin82> miala być hymnem PL
<Wilczek> Tak samo hymn hitlerowski, część tekstu jest wporządku, a część nie
<marcin82> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtdOJCNd1LQ&feature=related
<marcin82> wszytko psuje polityka ....
<marcin82> niestety
<jacekowski> rota ma najlepszy tekst
<Dreadlish> nie bedzie niemiec pluł nam twarz
<Dreadlish> ni dzieci nam germanił
<marcin82> o tym trzeba pamiętać i być czujnym ...
<marcin82> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5nx7wH6Nps
<Wilczek> Ta, tyle, że teraz mamy po 4h tygodniowo niemieckiego :(
<marcin82> to być miało: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXdawhw-qu8
<marcin82> przepraszam
<marcin82> ;]
<winter> 1st
<Wilczek> 2Nd
<marcin82> third
<jacekowski> a ja za 4h wstaje
<jacekowski> i wychodze na samolot
<winter> gdzie lecisz jacekowski
<Wilczek> Piszesz przez sen?
<Admc`> omg, jacekowski wychodzi z domu O.o
<Admc`> a pisał że 23/7 spędza przed kompem
<Admc`> chyba że ma laptopa ;)
<winter> ma na bank
<Admc`> w00t!
<Admc`> minęła północ, dzieci poszły spać i nagle internet przyspieszył
<marcin82> Hehe
<Admc`> w końcu mam normalny transfer
<Wilczek> :D
<marcin82> nie ładują słit-foci
<marcin82> :D
<Skrzyp> Jaka najlepsza? gzip, bzip2, lzma czy xz?
<marcin82> lzma
<Admc`> 7z lepsza, z tym że nie ma na liście
<marcin82> tylko ma kłopot z kompresją MBR
<Skrzyp> pooszło
<winter> 7z to lzma
<Wilczek> KGB Archiver
 * Skrzyp kompresuje initramfsa
<marcin82> a widzisz tego nie wiedziałem
<Wilczek> :P
<Skrzyp> Wilczek: Tak, znam to
<Skrzyp> Wilczek: "GTA4 w 64kb"
<Caemyr> ale kgb malo znane
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> A ile się odpakowywuje?
<marcin82> toż to tylko na Win
<Skrzyp> pewnie jest na linucha
<firemark> tak
<firemark> ale to się rozpakowywuje tak samo
<firemark> jak by się ściągało więc wtf
<Skrzyp> O wiem! targ.gz.bzip2.xz.lzma.7z
<Skrzyp> i git
<Skrzyp> tar&
<Skrzyp> i jeszcze cpio
<Caemyr> lol
<Caemyr> strona kgb lezy
<Caemyr> suspended
<Skrzyp> Ale pewnie jest kesz
<Skrzyp> albo lezy repo projektu gdzies
<Skrzyp> na wikipedziu masz info
<marcin82> albo mirrory
<Skrzyp> jak ostatnio bylem na stronie, to byla
<Skrzyp> marcin82: tak, jeszcze projekt na gna.org :D
<marcin82> ;p
<marcin82> niestety: "This Account Has Been Suspended"
<marcin82> http://pkgs.org/debian-wheezy/debian-main-i386/kgb_1.0b4+ds-13.1_i386.deb.html
<czesmir> co to za progs ten kgb?
<marcin82> pakier :D
<Caemyr> i jest problem
<Skrzyp> taki mocny
<Caemyr> nie wiadomo czy sie w to pakowac
<Caemyr> bo moze juz nie byc rozwijany
<Caemyr> ponoc mocniejszy od lzma
<Skrzyp> Caemyr: w paker? :P
<marcin82> to inna sprawa
<Skrzyp> sie pakować?
<Skrzyp> Pakować się w paker... lol
<Skrzyp> Weźcie przejmiemy projekt :P
<marcin82> winrar [rar]-torrent :D
<Skrzyp> winrar.7z :D
<Skrzyp> winrar.tar.gz lepsze
<czesmir> winrar.zez
<Skrzyp> co?
<Skrzyp> nie znam takiego pudziana
<marcin82> LOL
<marcin82> :D
<marcin82> rarlinux
<Wilczek> WinRAR.rar
<Skrzyp> marcin82: CO?!
<marcin82> ;p
<marcin82> żart
<Skrzyp> :d
<czesmir> ^^
<Skrzyp> lindows jeszcze zrozumiem...
<Skrzyp> ale rarlinux?
<marcin82> odrarować Windows spakowanego rarem
<marcin82> ;p
<marcin82> Winrar*
<Skrzyp> a, lindowsowi proces wytoczyli
<marcin82> tak
<Skrzyp> i teraz jest linspire
<marcin82> linsta => fuj
<Skrzyp> i mocno stracił na popularności
<Skrzyp> btw lindows linsta jest ch...owy
 * Skrzyp musi skoczyć do reboota za potrzebą
<marcin82> prawda jest taka, gdyby nawet 99% się skomercjalizowało to i tak pozostanie 464657496745645654 na GPL
<marcin82> i będziemy mogli dalej psuć :D
<firemark> pierdolisz.
<marcin82> bo?
<marcin82> albo argumenty albo cisza ....
<marcin82> inaczej nie pogadamy
<Skrzyp> re
<Skrzyp> co jest?
<Skrzyp> co mnie ominęło
<marcin82> próba skrzywienia klimatu ....
<Skrzyp> co? już reboota nie można spokojnie w dzisiejszych czasach zrobić, żeby się kanał nie zawalił?
<marcin82> ;]
<Skrzyp> :
 * Skrzyp chce sobie archa pokonfigurować, a tu się na przekór coś dzieje
<beesel> pierwszy :P
<beesel> aaaa
<beesel> zapomnialem o tym ze tu jest -2 ;d
 * beesel idzie spac 
<Wilczek> beesel: Minuty są wszędzie tak samo O.O
<winter> nie ma to jak zwisłe plugin-containery siedzące w pamięci
<Skrzyp> winter: i to jest właśnie wada firefoxa
<Skrzyp> to tak jak ściągać martw nietoperze z biurka
<marcin82> ;]
<winter> sepultura się pobrała
<marcin82> roots ;D
<winter> noo
<winter> roots musi być teraz
<winter> pamiętam jak słuchałem tego na kasecie 10-12 lat temu
<marcin82> taśmy rządzą
<marcin82> CD/DVD są niestety nietrwałe
<marcin82> szkoda że napęd ZIP nie zagościł na dłużej
<winter> taśmę też potrafiło wciągnąć ;p
<marcin82> "cicho bo się nie wgra" :P
<marcin82> c64
<marcin82> :D
<winter> :-D
<winter> a ten
<Skrzyp> :D
<marcin82> ;-D
<winter> cd powinny się znajdować w kasecie
<Skrzyp> Albo zastwaić i poobiedzie
<Skrzyp> winter: UMD?
<winter> jak minidisc
<Skrzyp> no to mówię UMD
<marcin82> korporacje próbują wcisnąć SSD
<Skrzyp> ojajebie!
<winter> ssd jest fajne ale nietrwałem
<marcin82> co przy systemie plików NTFS oznacza śmierć
<winter> nietrwałe
<marcin82> dokładnie
<Skrzyp> ja pobieram LightDM
<Skrzyp> A tu taaaaaaaaakie zależności
<winter> chociaż przeciętna płyta cd/dvd/bl tez nie przechowa danych dłużej niż 10 lat
<marcin82> nawet mniej
<marcin82> nagrywana z małą prędkością
<Skrzyp> chyba z dużą
<winter> są połyty gold z warstewką złota, ponoć wytrzymają 100 lat
<marcin82> CD-R Esperanza nagrywałem 16x
<marcin82> i też dupa
<winter> sprzedają je jako "płyty do zdjęć"
<Skrzyp> Kodak PhotoCD?
<marcin82> kto się nie zna, ten się złapie na to
<marcin82> prawda jest inna
<marcin82> co zrobić
<marcin82> taśma przetrwa wiele
<marcin82> i będzie działać
<winter> najgorsze są rysy
<marcin82> <winter> najgorsze są rysy : czasem pomaga płyn do okien
<Skrzyp> :D
<marcin82> ;]
<bastetmilo> ee. Mój facet ma 15 letnie verbatimy i działają.
<winter> LTO
<winter> chciałbym takie urządzenie do tąśm lto
<marcin82> wiadomo, zależy od marki
<marcin82> --też
<Skrzyp> winter: i jechać tarem :P
<marcin82> :D
<winter> ale one kosztują grube tysiące
<marcin82> zgadza sie
<Skrzyp> Tape ARchiwer w końcu
<marcin82> tylko komuś bardzo zależało, by wprowadzić CD
<winter> teraz jedna kaseta - 1,5TB
<marcin82> DVD
<Skrzyp> winter: a dzie tam... kasete w kiosku za 2zł kupisz
<marcin82> a taśmy są bardzo dobre
<winter> a czas dostepu do pliku pewnie minutę
<Skrzyp> winter: ale RW cz RO?
<marcin82> coś za coś
<winter> Skrzyp: RW
<winter> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linear_Tape-Open#Generations
<Skrzyp> winter: zanim się przewinie...
<Skrzyp> taśmy dobre tylko do dd
<winter> no to mówię, czas dostępu do pliku minutę :-P
<winter> ale ten
<winter> te taśmy nie są do dużej ilości małych plików
<winter> tylko do małej ilości dużych plików
<winter> dobre do archiwizowania wideo
<winter> Skrzyp: a UMD != minidisc
<winter> dwa różne nośniki
<winter> RATAMAHATTA!
<marcin82> --yes
<marcin82> ];->
<firemark> marcin82: --yes => no ?
<marcin82> --no --no
<winter> posłucham sobie tej najnowszej płytki z 2011
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-25
<gjm> Jak najszybciej
<BlessJah> albo nickserv nie powiadamia o proboach nieudanych, albo sami uczciwi obywatele
<ftpd> Ja mam gdzieś Twoje hasło do nicka na freenode, no sorry.
<BlessJah> powiadamia
<BlessJah> ftpd: tego grepa dopisalem juz z palca ;]
<BlessJah> moglem lamanie linii dorobic, lepiej by wygladalo
<ftpd> No ja też czekałem, że ktoś się na mojego jezusa połakomi.
<BlessJah> zbyt oczywiste
<ftpd> Btw. mi czasami naprawdę łamanie linii nie funguje
<BlessJah> masz
<BlessJah> funguje?
<ftpd> tuonela ~ % wc -l x 4 x
<ftpd> O.
<ftpd> Nie złamało.
<BlessJah> $ wc -l x 4 x
<BlessJah> wc: x: No such file or directory
<BlessJah> złamało
<ftpd> Hehe ;-)
<BlessJah> zależy od terminala z którgo kopiujesz
<BlessJah> s2putty m izamienia na spacje ;)
<ftpd> Nie wiem, czy oglądać jeszcze odcinek.
<BlessJah> odcinek czego?
<ftpd> Bordżiów.
<BlessJah> nie znam
<BlessJah> jesli odcinek trwa ponizej 45 minut, to ogladaj
<BlessJah> potem sie zacznie robic jasno
<ftpd> 51
<BlessJah> bebez ryzyka nie ma zabawy...
<BlessJah> przydałaby mi się kobieca ręka
<gjm> <;
<dj_oko> dobry wieczór, pytanie do posiadaczy laptopów: czy istnieje u was /proc/acpi/battery?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> czegoś konkretnego tam szukasz?
<BlessJah> e, w takim razie ide spac
<BlessJah> o/
<BlessJah> ftpd: milego ogladania
<dj_oko> zgubiło się moje /proc/acpi/battery :(
<dj_oko> czyli pewnie poszło sobie do /sys
<dj_oko> ciekawe, czy "tak ma być"
<Wizard> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> Hej hej
<bastetmilo> ftpd: na którym sezonie Borgiów jesteś?
<bastetmilo> oh. Znów oferta pracy na stanowisko programista PHP. Ładne widełki i jeszcze zdalnie.
<shpaq> mornin'
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: mówiłaś, że nie znasz PHP
<shpaq> od kiedy do bycia programistą PHP trzeba znać php?
<Wizard> :)
<mucha090> shpaq: to zabrzmiało jak,  "od kiedy do bycia programistą w C++ trzeba znać C?"
<mucha090> *C++
<Wizard> mucha090: To w ogóle tak nie zabrzmiało.
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: nie znam wlaśnie. I żaŁuje, że nie znam patrząc na takie ofert pracy.
<mucha090> Wizard: ale ja to tak zrozumiałem:P
<shpaq> mucha090: to źle zrozumiałeś ;)
<mucha090> chyba taaak:P
<Diabelko> mucha090: shpaq raczej chciał wskazać na fałszywy aksjomat w przypadku tego oksymoronu
 * bastetmilo kupuje aktualny podręcznik do PHP 
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: to dobrze
<shpaq> Diabelko: bardzo ładnie to ująłeś, dziękuję ;)
<Diabelko> shpaq: nie ma za co, oksymoron "programista php" to mój ulubiony
<shpaq> ja tam wolę 'windows server'
<shpaq> ale ten też jest niezły
<bastetmilo> gdzie się podział w Ubuntu katalog .fonts?
<shpaq> jak nie ma to sobie stwórz
<bastetmilo> ah. Już myślałam, że coś się zmieniło.
<bastetmilo> buu. Muszę dziś zrobić porządki na serwerze i hostingach :(
<mucha090> bastetmilo: jeśli nie ten katalog to sobie sprawdź /usr/share/fonts
<mucha090> bastetmilo: bo ten .fonts to jest raczej katalogiem ukrytym który jest czasem w $HOME
<dweller> mucha090: jest zawsze jak sobie zrobisz ;3
<denysonique> bastetmilo: ech, zajmij sie prawdziwym jezykiem programowania, a nie spaghetti
<Wizard> denysonique: Niby dlaczego?
<Wizard> Ja zajmuję się gównianym językiem programowania, ale przynajmniej mam na piwo?
<denysonique> Wizard: moznac miec 2 w 1, przyjemnosc oraz $$$
<denysonique> poza tym, np Railsowcy wiecej zarabiaja od PHPowcow, szczegolnie w PL
<Wizard> Też bym wolał ruby niż javę.
<Wizard> Ale do tego, to chyba muszę swoją firmę otworzyć.
<bastetmilo> denysonique: ruby na nic mi się nie przyda.
<denysonique> Krakow, Poznan, Warszawa -- tutaj potrzebuja Railsowcow
<denysonique> w ogole jest ich bardzo malo w PL
<denysonique> bastetmilo: e tam, czemu tak mowisz?
<Wizard> denysonique: Chyba żartujesz, że mam się do Warszawy przeprowadzać?
<bastetmilo> powtórze: ruby na nic mi się nie przyda
<Wizard> Żeby pół życia zmarnować na dojeżdżanie wszędzie? :P
<denysonique> hmm, myslalem ze jest tam metro
<denysonique> nie mieszkalem tam nigdy btw
<Wizard> denysonique: Hmm, myślałem, że ono nie jeździ w nocy?
<denysonique> w nocy autkiem
<denysonique> to co, drug tam nie maja?
<denysonique> drog*
<Wizard> Po piwie szczególnie fajnie się jeździ :P
<Wizard> No mniejsza.
<denysonique> Wizard: Railsowcy sie woza taksowkami
<Wizard> Chociaż chwilowo mam w planach dojeżdżanie.
<Wizard> denysonique: :D
<Wizard> No mniejsza, na razie, to nie umiem rails, a w rubym to wylko wiem gdzie dzwonią.
<Wizard> Ale nie mam czasu na pierdoły.
 * denysonique i tak woli node.js
<bastetmilo> We Wrocławiu jest fajna firma - zajmująca się w sumie tylko Ruby/RoR
<bastetmilo> chociaż nie.
<denysonique> RoR dev to tak przecietnie 10k/miesiecznie
<denysonique> bez tych webshopow wyzyskujacych oczywiscie
<Wizard> denysonique: Mhm, czad.
<denysonique> php 5k?
 * Wizard turla się po podłodze.
<Wizard> denysonique: Zejdź na ziemię :D
<bastetmilo> php 3.5 do 6
<bastetmilo> teraz widzialam do 4k
<bastetmilo> ale wcześniej do 6
<denysonique> hmm
<denysonique> troche smutne, nie dosc ze jezyk nie ciekawy to jescze placa mniej
<denysonique> nieciekawy*
<bastetmilo> Mnie by zadowoliło 4k za php
<bastetmilo> Gdzie mnie tam do wielkich panów programistów co 10 tysięcy co miesiąc koszą
<denysonique> bastetmilo: trzeba umiec tez negocjowac
<bastetmilo> Jednak jest mi przykro, że ludzie tutaj z taką pogardą traktują coś co pozwala mi co miesiąc zapłacić rachunki i kupić jedzenie.
<bastetmilo> Człowiek czuje się wtedy jak parias.
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Zaczynam, obejrzałem s01e02.
<denysonique> bastetmilo: z jakiej jestes miejscowosci?
<ftpd> 4k na rękę?
<denysonique> bastetmilo: z tego co slyszalem to wikia w poznaniu za php placi od 7k
<ftpd> Bzdura.
<ftpd> Wikia płaci 8k na wejście.
<ftpd> Za cokolwiek.
<bastetmilo> denysonique: jestem teraz we Wrocławiu.
<ftpd> http://www.wikia.com/Careers#Poland
<ftpd> I nawet znam ich rekrutera devów.
<ftpd> Opsów też ;-)
<denysonique> hmm
<denysonique> ja zaczepilem ciapatego na ulicy i sie okazalo ze to lead dev albo manager wikia
<denysonique> juz nei pamietam
<denysonique> ftpd: a Ty czym sie zajmujesz?
<Wizard> :/
<ftpd> denysonique: Jestem sysadminem w Grupie Allegro.
<Wizard> A peer nie lubi DaZa.
<denysonique> Allegro Group to polski Google
<denysonique> jedna z najciekawszych polskich spółek jeśli chodzi o Internet
<denysonique> s/to/to taki/
<WhyNoYo> witam
<WhyNoYo> da się jakoś shredem usunąć mbr?
<WhyNoYo> czy tylko dd?
<denysonique> WhyNoYo: 20x dd, da Ci to samo
<WhyNoYo> nie chodzi mi o to
<WhyNoYo> chcę sam mbr wyczyścić, ale zastanawia mnie czy shredem się da
<WhyNoYo> bo dd nie jest złe, ale mam do shreda większe zaufanie w kwestii czyszczenia danych
<WhyNoYo> a miałem w mbrze keyfile do truecrypta
<WhyNoYo> więc warto dobrze wyczyścić ów
<WhyNoYo> tj. ja już użyłem dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/hda
<WhyNoYo> ale może da się shredem jakoś tego mbra przejechać
<WhyNoYo> (jeszcze)
<Wizard> WhyNoYo: Shred usuwa pliki.
<Wizard> Nie da się.
<Skrzyp> WhyNoYo: dbanem
<Skrzyp> Wizard: http://www.dban.org/
<Wizard> Po co mi to wklejasz? :)
<Skrzyp> WhyNoYo: *
<WhyNoYo> a co będzie jak dam shred -vn1z /dev/hda ?
<WhyNoYo> znowu mi wipnie dysk cały, bez mbra?
<WhyNoYo> bo jak dysk jechałem to na komedzie shred -vn5 /dev/sda
<WhyNoYo> co niby miało cały dysk wyczyścić - no i wyczyściło, ale mbr pozostał bez zmian
<WhyNoYo> brudny
<WhyNoYo> a nie
<WhyNoYo> co ja pie%dolę xD
<WhyNoYo> usunął się też mbr
<WhyNoYo> dobrze, dzięki za pomoc
<TheNumb> ;x
<TheNumb> WhyNoYo: mbr możesz sobie przejechać zwykłym dd
<gjm> \o
<psesq> o/
<WhyNoYo> a mam jeszcze takie pytanie pozalinuksowe - czy ktoś z was korzysta z internetu upc 150/10mbit?
<WhyNoYo> tj. czy mógłby sprawdzić jaką ma prędkość na ftp atmana :>
<WhyNoYo> bo jutro jadę do upc żeby albo kupić u nich te 150, albo rozwiązać umowy i przenieść się do moico
<WhyNoYo> umowę
<dweller> upc ssie
<WhyNoYo> ale moico kosztuje 5 zł więcej i 1000 zł za instalację
<WhyNoYo> a w upc instalację mi za darmo zrobią
<dweller> ja z upc miałem złe doświadczenia, ale to w gdańsku
<WhyNoYo> ja okolice wrocka
<dweller> przez dwa lata w dwóch różnych miejscach miałem i tak samo chujowo było
<dweller> wiem
<WhyNoYo> też miałem z nimi kiepskie doświadczenia
<dweller> :>
<WhyNoYo> he he
<gjm> dweller: Nie klnij :/
<WhyNoYo> same prędkości były dobre, tylko organizacja tej firmy jest kiepska
<WhyNoYo> gjm stróż prawa i porządku, niedługo będziesz miał swój serial na hallmarku
<gjm> :>
<WhyNoYo> "... w małym miasteczku Ubuntuville miało miejsce kolejne morderstwo, na tropie złoczyńcy, który dopuścił się tak podłego czynu jest kapitan gjm" :)
<gjm> Fajnie
<WhyNoYo> no, za 5 dni koniec szkoły
<WhyNoYo> wreszcie będę mógł zacząć żyć
<buharin> hej
<buharin> kto pomoze naprawic taki debilizm
<buharin> mam skype i wesnoth
<buharin> i jak np. w trakcie dzialania tego przejde na przegladarke
<buharin> to juz na ani na skype ani na wesnoth
<buharin> nie moge wrocic
<buharin> bo to dziala gdzies w tle
<buharin> i nawet alt-tabem tego nie widac
<buharin> ale w top jest
<WhyNoYo> jobs a potem bg %numberskypa
<bastetmilo> Kto pisze coś w C++ stąd? I jest z Wrocławia?
<bastetmilo> Bo jest małe zleconko.
<WhyNoYo> gjm pisze w cpp, ale nie jest z wrocławia
<gjm> Od dawna nie
<buharin> ja pisze :D
<bastetmilo> tak? A nie w Javie?
<buharin> w Javie bardziej :P
<buharin> no w sumie wole w javie
<bastetmilo> no to co się zgłaszasz?
<buharin> WhyNoYo, jobs bg %7585
<buharin> cos takiego?
<WhyNoYo> no
<WhyNoYo> ten numer po % to ma być numer wiersza gdzie jest skype
<WhyNoYo> i wtedy powinien ci się skype otworzyć
<buharin> numer wiersza?
<buharin> :O
<buharin> myslalem ze pid
<WhyNoYo> no
<WhyNoYo> nie xD
<WhyNoYo> numer wiersza
<buharin> ale co to znaczy numer wiersza?
<WhyNoYo> no jak masz
<WhyNoYo> skype
<WhyNoYo> srajt
<WhyNoYo> dd
<WhyNoYo> to skype jest 1
<WhyNoYo> a dd 3
<buharin> aaa
<buharin> ale w top?
<WhyNoYo> nie w jobs
<WhyNoYo> w ogóle masz skype w jobs?
<buharin> nie mam
<WhyNoYo> a to ^uj
<buharin> wpiszuje jobs i nic
<WhyNoYo> xD
<WhyNoYo> to błąd tkwi gdzie indziej
<buharin> u mnie skype jest widoczny na pasku <<
<buharin> ale nie moge go uruchomic
<buharin> znaczy zmaksymalizowac powiedzmy
<WhyNoYo> buharin http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Closed-Skype-Main-Window-and-Cannot-Get-It-Back-Ubuntu-11-10/td-p/326426
<buharin> i na alttabie tez nie ma
<WhyNoYo> ktoś miał ten sam problem
<buharin> porabane to jest
<buharin> :S
<WhyNoYo> piszą że trzeba kliknąć "add to panel"
<buharin> ja tez to czytalem
<WhyNoYo> a potem "notification area"
<WhyNoYo> a no właśnie xD
<WhyNoYo> no to nie działa?
<buharin> tylko gdzie mam kliknac add to panel
<buharin> bo gdzie nie klikne na tym pasku
<buharin> to jest niedostepna opcja
<Wizard> Działający skype jest w partner repo.
<Wizard> Co kończy dyskusję ;)
<buharin> Wizard, a dzialajacy wesnoth?
<buharin> :O
<Wizard> Ponoć też.
<buharin> bez kitu ale po co taki problem sobie zrobili
<WhyNoYo> Wizard kojarzysz logo archa?
<Wizard> Jasne.
<WhyNoYo> jak się tak przyjrzeć mocniej
<WhyNoYo> to wygląda jak klips na kobiece sutki
<WhyNoYo> no nie?
<Wizard> Arch to tutaj OT.
<WhyNoYo> i tak już rozwiązałeś wszystkie problemy :D
<Wizard> Nie wiem jak wygląda klips na sutki.
<WhyNoYo> koniec zmiany na dzisiaj :P
<WhyNoYo> chodzi mi o to że dół tego archowego loga
<WhyNoYo> to jakby kontur kobiecego sutka
<WhyNoYo> :D
<gjm> Super
<WhyNoYo> narysuję ci to xD
<gjm> Iks De
<TheNumb> igzde
<WhyNoYo> http://i45.tinypic.com/33l183o.jpg
<gjm> Gdzie ja żyję?
<psesq> ;o
<bastetmilo> co ja pacze?
<kichawa> WhyNoYo: co tam narysowalas?
<WhyNoYo> kichawa kobietę z archklipsem na sutek :>
<WhyNoYo> tak to jest jak człowiek instaluje archa :P
<WhyNoYo> ale będzie dualboot - ubuntu i arch
<dweller> albo i nie
<gjm> Właśnie, albo i nie
<kichawa> zwykle dualbot ludziom sie kojarzy z windowsem i ubuntu
<WhyNoYo> windows to ja wolę mieć w dziurze w ścianie
<WhyNoYo> a komputer powierzam linuksom :>
<Damn3d> jak sie ma komputer w dziurze w ścianie
<Damn3d> to to sie nazywa cloud computing
<Damn3d> nie wiem czy slyszeliscie
<WhyNoYo> Damn3d a jak mam laptopa w samolocie to jest airlive?
<kichawa> komputer w scianie to firewall, lamko
<WhyNoYo> a jak samolot spada to jest airodump
<gjm> :f
<gjm> Żarciki
<bastetmilo> sucharciki
<WhyNoYo> gjm da się jakoś zrobić żeby pv pokazywało mi dla dd eta?
<WhyNoYo> mam obecnie pv -tpreb /dev/zero | dd of=/dev/sda
<WhyNoYo> i nie ma eta tylko czas który minął, sumę bajtów, prędkość transferu i latającą z lewa na prawo strzałkę <=>
<TheNumb> WhyNoYo: nie da rady.
<WhyNoYo> niedobrze, ale dzięki
<gjm> Tak?
<gjm> http://prefetch.net/blog/index.php/2006/06/11/printing-dd-status/
<gjm> Tak zrób
<gjm> A, ETA
<gjm> To nie wiem
<WhyNoYo> to muszę sobie sam obliczyć
<WhyNoYo> he he :D
<jacekowski> ETA Sie nie da tak do konca policzyc
<jacekowski> bo nie wiadomo ile danyc bedzie
<jacekowski> WhyNoYo: po co pv?
<jacekowski> WhyNoYo: dd jak potraktujesz SIGUSR1 to ci da te same dane
<WhyNoYo> jacekowski ale w pv mam na żywo podgląd
<WhyNoYo> :D
<WhyNoYo> zresztą bez znaczenia, dd i tak wolniejsze od shreda
<WhyNoYo> nie wiem z jakiej przyczyny
<jacekowski> bo nie masz bs
<jacekowski> dorzuc bs=10M
<jacekowski> albo podobnie
<jacekowski> 1M juz dobrze jest
<jacekowski> przy 10M moze w sumie zwalniac
<WhyNoYo> ok, spróbuję
<WhyNoYo> na urandom miałem 1,7 MB
<WhyNoYo> na zero 12 MB
<jacekowski> urandom jest wolne
<TheNumb> WhyNoYo: po co dalej tyrasz ten dysk?
<jacekowski> model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           W3530  @ 2.80GHz
<jacekowski> na takim procku urandom daje 6M/s
<TheNumb> WhyNoYo: chyba od wczoraj, co nie?
<jacekowski> jak chcesz go wyczyscic to polecam mlotek
<WhyNoYo> nie, chcę mieć czysty dysk do zabaw z linuksami :>
<jacekowski> jezu
<WhyNoYo> żeby mi tam jakieś śmieci nie siedziały
<WhyNoYo> xD
<jacekowski> wystarczy tablice partycji uwalic
<jacekowski> i tyle
<jacekowski> jeszcze uda ci sie jakims cudem uwalic HPA
<jacekowski> i tyle bedziesz mial
<jacekowski> ja tak uwalilem kiedys 10 dyskow sas
<WhyNoYo> co to jest HPA?
<jacekowski> Host Protected Area
<WhyNoYo> firmware?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> jak uwalisz HPA to uwalisz dysk caly
<WhyNoYo> mhm
<jacekowski> to jest miejsce na dysku gdzie kupa informacji o dysku siedzi
<WhyNoYo> mam jeden dysk usb do zniszczenia
<TheNumb> WhyNoYo: młotek
<WhyNoYo> jest jakaś komenda do wywołania takiego zepsutego HPA?
<TheNumb> Najszybciej.
<TheNumb> WhyNoYo: albo degausser
<WhyNoYo> TheNumb za drogi
<jacekowski> mlotek
<WhyNoYo> degausser
<jacekowski> albo piekarnik
<jacekowski> nastaw na 500C
<jacekowski> czy tam ile mozesz
<WhyNoYo> wczoraj zje%ała mi się grzałka w piekarniku
<WhyNoYo> więc to odpada
<WhyNoYo> jacekowski pomóż mi zniszczyć HPA :D
<gjm> Zeruje dysk żeby linuksa postawić. lolco
<dweller> WhyNoYo: mikrofala daje fajne efekty
<jacekowski> mlotek
<jacekowski> dysku nie uwalisz mikrofala tak latwo
<jacekowski> znaczy sie, moze elektronike uwalisz
<jacekowski> ale talerze wytrzymaja bez zadnego problemu
<gjm> Też polecam młotek, albo palnik gazowy
<bastetmilo> oblej go kwasem :>
<WhyNoYo> hdparm
<WhyNoYo> tego użyję
<jacekowski> kupilem se aparat
<jacekowski> nikon d3100
<WhyNoYo> burżuj
<jacekowski> dobre kompakty byly niewiele tansze
<bastetmilo> no, lustrzanki takie hipserskie
<bastetmilo> hipsterskie*
<bastetmilo> nie ma co się ładować w kompakty
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> wszystkie fajne dzieci maja lustrzanki
<WhyNoYo> jacekowski a duże ma ta co się naprzeciwko twojego bloku wprowadziła?
<bastetmilo> Ja w ramach bycia uberhipsterę kupię lustrzankę analogową.
<gjm> WhyNoYo: nie wychodzi ci coś
<WhyNoYo> gjm wychodzi, jeszcze ze 30 godzin do końca dd urandom :D
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: cenowo wyszlo mi niewiele wiecej, a ten mozna podlaczyc do komputera i komputerem robic zdjecia
<bastetmilo> oh joj
<jacekowski> a obiektywy juz mam z poprzedniej analowej lustrzanki
<jacekowski> z ktora nawet nie wspomne co sie stalo
<gjm> WhyNoYo: Nie wychodzi Ci próbowanie bycie śmiesznym. I nie próbuj więcej
<TheNumb> Łajno Joł
<TheNumb> ;<
<Szatan> jacekowski: utopiłeś w jakiejś cieczy?
<WhyNoYo> gjm je kip trolin
<jacekowski> Szatan: urwalem mocowanie do obiektywu
<jacekowski> Szatan: naprawa tego wyszlaby prawie tyle ile pol aparatu
<jacekowski> Szatan: wiec se lezalo
<Szatan> zawsze to masz jakąś memorkę po tym ;)
<jacekowski> obiektywy mam
<jacekowski> co prawda z tym nikonem AF w nich nie wspolpracuje
<Szatan> jacekowski: jak oceniasz dyski hitachi?
<jacekowski> daja rade
<Szatan> uh, bo mi świta model 4TB
<jacekowski> mam 4
<jacekowski> ale 3T
<jacekowski> hitachi
<jacekowski> i dzialaja
<mucha090> a jakie polecacie dyski przenośne? jakieś tanie żeby były;)
<Diabelko> shpaq: a to nie, to mi się Windows Server cały czas podoba z uwagi na to, że tworzy genialną domenę AD
<shpaq> Diabelko: podpięcie której pod linuksy to mały kosmosik [;
<Diabelko> shpaq: ale w sensie komputery podpiąć pod sambę, czy linuksy pod AD?
<shpaq> linuksy pod ad
<Diabelko> fakt, to jest kosmos
<shpaq> autoryzacja via kerberos
<Diabelko> Novell coś na to wymyślił
<Diabelko> działa ootb
<shpaq> w takim wypadku wolę openldap
<shpaq> prosto łatwo i przyjemnie
<shpaq> a windowsy mnie nie interesują
<Diabelko> shpaq: nie no, jasne, że w środowisku monosystemowym AD w ogóle nie wchodzi w grę
<Diabelko> w sensie monosystemowym linuksowym, o
<shpaq> no właśnie
<shpaq> chociaż u mnie jest bardzo heterogenicznie
<shpaq> but still, windowsy to kompletnie nie mój biznes
<shpaq> od tego jest osobny dział
<shpaq> ;)
<Diabelko> shpaq: trochę zazdroszczę, a z drugiej strony też nie do końca
<Diabelko> fajnie tak sobie czasem poklikać i popatrzeć, że to cholerstwo działa
<shpaq> niefajnie
<shpaq> miałem przez parę lat 'przyjemność' mieć ajajesy i emeseskuele
<shpaq> zło jakich mało
<tomipnh> bry
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: Ty piszesz coś w cpp?
<buharin> oO
<buharin> wlasnie
<buharin> BlessJah, pisze :D
<BlessJah> bash, c, cpp, php, python, js, w czym jest potrzeba, w tym pisze
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: a co?
<gjm> O hateemelu zapomniałeś :>
<kichawa> *5 [;
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: kolega się mnie pyta czy znam kogoś, kto napisze program w cpp - mam mu podać cene i na kiedy by się dało.
<BlessJah> daj na query szczegóły
<BlessJah> gjm: html, css2/3, logo i pascal
<DaZ> logo moc
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> jeszcze po angielsku
<bastetmilo> re
<BlessJah> AaaA: zmien ISP
 * lisu ziewa
<lisu> dosc na dzis
<lisu> nara
<m477> piekny poranek
<dweller> nom
<dweller> ale dzień coraz krótszy
<dweller> od jakiś 3 dni skrócił się o 6 minut!
<BlessJah> to dobrze
<BlessJah> im dluzsza noc, tym wieksza szansa ze w nocy bede spal
<dweller> meh
<dweller> ja bym tak chciał wieczny wschód słońca
<dweller> tak 4.15 wg teraźniejszego czasu
<dweller> najlepiej kod się tworzy
<BlessJah> a ja nie, ciulowo sie zasypia podczas wschodu
<jacekowski> ja ide spac po wschodzie
<jacekowski> problem solved!
<dweller> ;]
<BlessJah> nie potrafie w dzien zasnac
<dweller> ja tam chodziłem na wschód jebnąć się z laptopem na balkonie i oglądać
<BlessJah> dweller: o wschodzie wylaczalem laptopa bo slonce zaczynalo w monitorze sie odbijac
<mati75> za 6 dni będziemy mieć dzień dłuższy o 1s
<mati75> słownie jedną sekuundę
<BlessJah> dobę
<mati75> będzie czas, żeby się wyspać
<BlessJah> nie będzie
<BlessJah> słońce wcześniej wstanie
<mati75> ^$%#@#% nawet mi japońska klawiatura nie działa
<BlessJah> mogliby doliczyc w poludnie
<BlessJah> slonce wczesniej by wstawalo, ale i wczesniej zachodzilo
<BlessJah> i skrocili by dzien a nie noc
<BlessJah> oO
<BlessJah> kenzi_: o/
<kenzi_> Hola ;)
<kenzi_> A tu jak zwykle cisza
<kenzi_> .ping
<BlessJah> bynajmniej
<gjm> kenzi_: Host is unreachable
<BlessJah> kenzi_: dawno cię nie było
<kenzi_> PRzecież jestem ;)
<BlessJah> wiesz o zlocie?
<kenzi_> keNzi: Hola
<BlessJah> idlujesz
<kenzi_> A gdzie będzie?
<BlessJah> wroclaw
<kenzi_> O kurde
<kenzi_> A kiedy? :
<BlessJah> topic
<gjm> http://bastetmilo.pl/zlot/
<BlessJah> bastet to organizuje
<kenzi_> o
<kenzi_> stare mordy
<kenzi_> Ale mało tego coś
<BlessJah> stare mordy to sie tutaj od dawna nie pokazuja
<kenzi_> Życie ;
<BlessJah> doapdło cię?
<kenzi_> Kiedyś musiało
<kenzi_> ;)
<BlessJah> co takiego sie stało, że wsiąkłęś na dwa lata?
<kenzi_> biznes, życie i duuuużo %
<kenzi_> http://www.taktosierobi.pl/
<BlessJah> kredyt :]
<kenzi_> No i brak unixa na desktopie
<kenzi_> ;)
<BlessJah> shell
<kenzi_> iddluje sobie
<BlessJah> no idluje
<kenzi_> czasu mało, a roboty tyle że wiesz
<kenzi_> cicho tu...
<kenzi_> .seen prs
<BlessJah> `seen prs
<BlessJah> hm
<kenzi_> mam skrót do guaku na apostrof ;f
<kenzi_> `seen prs
<gjm> Nie ma Przekliniaka
<gjm> :f
<BlessJah> 2012/06-25.log:0855-!- prs [~a@forgottenlabs/developer/prs] has joined #ubuntu-pl
<BlessJah> mam logi
<kenzi_> prs: Żyjesz tam?
<BlessJah> idluje
<BlessJah> tak jak ty, od 2010 napisal ze 30 linijek
<kenzi_> idluje idluje, a do tego się obija ;)
<kenzi_> Ma ktoś może jakiś ładny config do vim'a dla pythonowców?
<BlessJah> nano uzywaj
<BlessJah> jak człowiek
<BlessJah> kenzi_: nie rejestrowales nicka czy ci zjedli przy czyszczeniu?
<BlessJah> freenode niedawno czyscilo bazy i kasowali nieuzywane nicki
<kenzi_> hmm
<jacekowski> mi zjedli alty przy czyszczeniu
<jacekowski> kupilem sobie karte pamieci eye-fi
<BlessJah> mi nie zjedli bo przelaczylem sie po wszystkich altach
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mysle ze gsm byloby lepsza opcja, chyba ze macie wifi juz nawet na stokach narciarskich
<BlessJah> tylko po co wifi na stoku?
<BlessJah> kenzi_: tak teraz spojrzalem, w sumie to organizatorka jest najmlodsza z calej ekipy
<loostro> cześć, mam problem, czy ktoś może pomóc?
<loostro> upgrade'owałem do ubuntu 11.04
<loostro> i w synapticu zaznaczam pakiet php5 i wybieram PAKIET -> WYMUŚ WERSJĘ i chcę 5.3..cośtam
<loostro> bo muszę upgrade'ować php do 5.3 żeby strona działała
<loostro> kiedy klikam Zastosuj to dostaję taki komunikat
<loostro> E: Nie udało się naprawić problemów, zatrzymano uszkodzone pakiety.
<loostro> E: Nie można zablokować katalogu pobierań
<loostro> proszę, pomocy
<jacekowski> BlessJah: wifi do telefonu a potem gsm
<BlessJah> no chyba ze tak
<BlessJah> bluetooth nie wystarczy?
<BlessJah> wydaje mi sie ze widzialem juz dosyc dawno takie rozwiazanie
<jacekowski> tak jakby
<jacekowski> tylko ze taka karta eyefi jest samodzielna
<jacekowski> nie wymaga wsparcia ze strony aparatu
<kenzi_> adie
<BlessJah> karta blueetoh mam na mysli
<jacekowski> a jak aparat wspiera to jeszcze lepiej bo mozna cala konfiguracje robic aparatem
<BlessJah> kenzi_: bedziesz na zlocie?
<BlessJah> laggy
<BlessJah> Biszkopcik: dodaj w configu wait 2000 do linijki z autoryzacja
<Biszkopcik> na uj?
<gjm> No właśnie, na uj? Tak często lata? :>
<BlessJah> na uj masz cloaka?
<Biszkopcik> dobra, daj mi spokoj bo mi sie nie chce bawic
<BlessJah> autojoin zalacza sie zanim sie autoryzujesz u nickserva
<BlessJah> 0034 -!- Biszkopcik [~biszkopci@91.232.4.33] has joined #ubuntu-pl
<BlessJah> 0034 -!- Biszkopcik [~biszkopci@91.232.4.33] has quit [Changing host]
<BlessJah> 0034 -!- Biszkopcik [~biszkopci@unaffiliated/biszkopcik] has joined #ubuntu-pl
<gjm> :f
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-26
<BlessJah> podpięcie pena pod jajcem 3.4.4rzuca mi błędem zgłoszonym jeszcze za 3.2.1
<BlessJah> :|
<dweller> pff
<dweller> ja wczoraj natknąłem się na błąd 3.2.1 który powodował zawieszenie się karty wifi
<dweller> przepełnienie kolejki w sterowniku i zwis przy wiekszym natężeniu
<dj_oko> właśnie, przypomniałeś mi
<dj_oko> czy ktoś tutaj korzysta z WPA-Corporate?
<dj_oko> (logowanie z użyciem plików .der)
<dweller> no zwykły certyfikat
<dweller> sup?
<BlessJah> moja szkoła, ale krótko
<dweller> każda uczelnia korzysta z certyfikatów
<BlessJah> szkoła
<BlessJah> w sensie liceum
<dweller> jeżeli nie we własnej sieci to w eduroamach
<dweller> spoko
<dweller> jeden pies
<BlessJah> liceum samo sobie cert wygenerowalo, wiec trzeba bylo go wprowadzic w urzadzenie, ale eduroamy maja podpisane certy
<dweller> jacekowski: masz na niego zły wpływ
<BlessJah> zróbmy upgrejd jajka i reboot, może pomoże
<dj_oko> yup, eduroam też
<dj_oko> u mnie przy zmianie AP, rozłącza się i nie chce połączyć ponownie
<dj_oko> a doskonały output NetworkManagera, z racji tego, że ciągle się zmienia specyfikacja, daje informacje "disconnected, reason: <none>"
<dweller> wiesz
<dj_oko> problem się pojawia przy tym, jak wifi chce zmienić AP, z którym jest połączone
<dj_oko> a czasem po prostu nie chce się połączyć, nawet z nowym
<dweller> ja sie nie mogłem połączyć jak z eduroamem kiedyś
<dweller> bo po prostu ktos zwalił konfigurację sieci
<dj_oko> Windowsy sobie radzą
<dweller> a
<dweller> i spróbuj wicd
<dweller> zamiast networkmanagera
<BlessJah> wicd mnie ostatnio wkurza
<dj_oko> zgłosiłem to jako błąd w sterowniku
<dweller> mnie też
<dj_oko> fakt, sprawdzę wicd
<dweller> ale networkmanager też potrafi dziwne rzeczy tworzyć
<BlessJah> na tyle, że rozważam przejście na wpa_supplicant, dhcpcd, basha i nieco taśmy klejącej
<dweller> chociaż teraz mniej niż kiedyś
<dj_oko> WPA-Personal działa oczywiście bez zarzutu
<dj_oko> ale to jest jeden router i jeden AP
<dj_oko> nie przenosi się połączenia po infrastrukturze
<BlessJah> do tej pory nie zdarzyło mi się biegać z lapkiem miedzy AP
<BlessJah> aww. do jednej rzeczy mi jest wicd potrzebny
<dj_oko> mnie też, ale dzisięciupiętrowy budynek uczelni, w środku kampusu, ma dużo pokrywających się AP :]
<dj_oko> *dziesięcio
<dj_oko> więc przenosiny zachodzą same
<dj_oko> chyba, że schowam się w rogu, gdzie dociera tylko jeden :D wtedy jest ok ;)
<BlessJah> wiecie jak wyciagnac login i pass z wicda:?
<BlessJah> na wydziale prawa nie maja eduroama i sie autoryzuja danymi z USOSu
<dj_oko> my mamy jedno i drugie
<dj_oko> credentials z serwera studentów albo eduroam
<dj_oko> różne ESSID
<dweller> BlessJah: w /var chyba trzyma konfigurację
<dj_oko> w sumie z tych samych ciskaczy, jakichś ultradrogich
<dweller> /var/lib/wicd/configurations/
<dweller> o masz
<dj_oko> czyli nikogo z Was nie trolluje WPA-Corporate? :>
<BlessJah> mam coś w /etc/wicd/wireless-settings.conf
<BlessJah> ba, nawet w plaintekście
<BlessJah> ale łączy się, a nie ma danych tam
<dweller> dj_oko: nie wiem w czym rzecz, albo uwalona konfiguracja sieci albo sterownik nie pozwala na seamless
<dj_oko> sterownik myślę
<BlessJah> gdzie nm trzyma dane do logowania?
<dweller> u mnie na uczelni jedyna różnica miedzy eduroamem a uczelniana to predkość
<dweller> eduroam 2mbit w porywach do 5mbit, a uczelniana 20-25mbit
<dweller> po wifi ofc
<dj_oko> u nas eduroam też wolniejszy
<dj_oko> cóż, może zgłoszę to też na ubuntowej bugzilli :P
<dj_oko> wszak ubuntu też się tak zachowuje na moim laptopie
<dj_oko> ale może zostanę na bugzilii systemu, którego jednak używam
<dweller> a jaka karta?
<BlessJah> bingo!
<BlessJah> jest moc, jest plaintekst
<dj_oko> Intel pro 3945
<BlessJah> teraz tylko miec nadzieje, ze hasla mi nie zmienia
<BlessJah> o/
<BlessJah> do jutra
<dweller> dj_oko: no to się nie dziw ;f
<dj_oko> dlaczego?
<dj_oko> to nie jest karta, która robi sobie jaja, jak iwl2100
<dweller> uzywasz zamknietego czy otwartego steronwika?
<dweller> anyway ona troche stara jest
<dj_oko> provided by Red Hat
<dj_oko> no jest - laptop ma 5 latek ;)
<m477> ;o
<dj_oko> ale się spisuje
<dj_oko> ThinkPad
<dj_oko> czekam, aż się rozleci, to wymienię :D
<dweller> mój ma 3
<dj_oko> nie odczuwam jakoś boleśnie tego, że ma 5 lat
<dj_oko> nie tnie na niczym, poza grami
<dj_oko> (niczym, czego używam)
<dweller> ja mam zewnętrzną karte graficzną do tego ;3
<dj_oko> ja mam kartę graficzną, używaną w lodówkach
<dj_oko> i cegłach
<dj_oko> z czasów, gdy "zintegrowany ukłąd graficzny" nie był "zintegrowany" w procesorze
<dj_oko> Intel GMA X4500 :D
<dweller> też mam
<dweller> 4500MHD
<Voldenet> oj tam, na laptopach i tak się nie da grać, a te stare z resztą rzeczy radzą sobie wyśmienicie
<dweller> oczywiście
<dweller> mój laptop trzyma tyle samo co nowe
<Voldenet> sam mam starocia sprzed kilku lat i działa
<Voldenet> jedyne, co bym w nim wymienił raz na jakiś czas, to bateria
<dweller> z baterią jest jak z butami
<dj_oko> na sony i HP z i3/i5 systemowi zdarza się ciąć przez bloatware i dresiarskie dodatki
<dweller> dosłownie
<dweller> cóż, czekam na moment kupna stacjonarnego i na lapku zostanie tylko linux
<dj_oko> bateria trzyma mi 3 godziny(IDE+non-flash Web+IM+PDF+pierdoły)
<dj_oko> dłużej, niż na nowych HPkach :D
<dj_oko> 83% sprawności, wg gnome-power-managera
<dj_oko> po 5 latach ^^
<dweller> no mi na nowej baterii trzymał 5 godzin z hakiem
<Voldenet> u mnie na lapku linuch chodzi słabo
<Voldenet> szkoda
<dweller> a teraz 3h gdzieś
<Voldenet> nie radzi sobie z obsługą oszczędzania energii i wifi
<dweller> 3-4h
<dweller> Voldenet: amd?
<dj_oko> ja potrzebuję Windowsa na lapku - .NET i Domain Join
<Voldenet> nope, intel
<Voldenet> wifi ath9k
<dweller> może tablice masz po prostu popsute
<dj_oko> a sam Linux chodzi świetnie, jedyny problem to to wifi
<dj_oko> na baterii trzyma też koło 3 godzin
<dj_oko> nie ma problemów ze sleepem itd
<dweller> to wymień wifi
<Voldenet> :D
<dj_oko> e-e
<dj_oko> ThinkPad
<dweller> ah no tak
<dweller> blacklisting urządzeń
<dj_oko> "Wireless Card is not compatible with this device"
<dj_oko> i nie wystartuję, aż nie wyjmę
<Voldenet> a u mnie sama karta chodzi
<Voldenet> ale jakbym wyłączył wszystkie zabezpieczenia we wszystkich routerach
<dj_oko> odmawia bootowania
<dweller> no tak
<dweller> bo blacklisting jest
<dweller> na nowszych lenovo musza psuć biosy
<dweller> u Ciebie pewnie też by się znalazł
<dj_oko> pewnie tak...
<dj_oko> ale jakoś nie chcę flushować BIOSu ;)
<dj_oko> no ale lepszy BIOS, niż EFI :D
<Voldenet> Hej, ja mam uefi
<dweller> i jak?
<Voldenet> nie widzę różnicy
<Voldenet> ale elegancko szybki boot jest
<Voldenet> chociaż pewnie tylko mi się wydaje, że jest szybki
<dweller> od jakiś 5 lat w laptopach sony jest efi i nikt nie płacze
<dweller> a nagle sie shitstorm podnosi bo MS chce wymusić podpisywanie booloadera
<dweller> Voldenet: jest szybszy
<dj_oko> ech :(
<dj_oko> dlaczego nowy ThinkPad x230t jest taki drogi :(
<dj_oko> co prawda nie ma rollcage
<dj_oko> ani ThinkLight
<dj_oko> i ma chicletową klawiaturę :D
<dj_oko> but still
<dweller> nie przejmuje sie póki działa
<dweller> bateria ma swoje 70% jeszcze
<dweller> 79% nawet
<Voldenet> no, ja nie wymienię, dopóki będzie działać dłużej niż 2h
<dj_oko> i tak nowe laptopy mają tę retarded rozdzielczość 1366x768
<dweller> nie kochasz 16:9?
<dj_oko> NIE.
<dweller> :>
<dweller> każuale muszą mieć
<dweller> bo będą miały paski na ekranie
<dj_oko> dlatego chcę convertible tablet
<Voldenet> ja lubię 16:9
<dj_oko> żeby móć ustawić pionowo przy czytaniu A4
<Voldenet> tylko 1366x768 to naprawdę retarded rozdziałka
<dj_oko> a nie
<dj_oko> odpalam Worda
<dj_oko> i widzę 1/7 kartki
<dweller> Voldenet: 16:9 nie boli jak masz już dużą rozdzielczość
<dweller> nie boli aż tak*
<Voldenet> no, mam monitor full-hd
<dweller> ale i tak wole 16:10
<Voldenet> i nie jest najgorzej
<dj_oko> bo mam edytor tekstu w trybie SUPER PANORAMA DZIFFKO
<Voldenet> mówiąc szczerze, to przez większość czasu mam wrażenie, że za dużo rzeczy potrafi naraz wyświetlić :D
<dj_oko> na monitorze full HD to co innego
<dj_oko> walnę sobie dwa okna obok siebie, tiled
<dweller> dj_oko: to zainwestuj w monitor z pivotem
<dweller> dalej jest lipa
<dweller> ale się dobrze pracuje
<dj_oko> ale jak na laptopie ustawię po lewej np Visual Studio, a po prawej przeglądarkę - to na obu nic nie widać
<Voldenet> :D
<dj_oko> więc dobrze, że Apple wyskoczyło z tą retiną
<dj_oko> to zmusi innych do przejścia powyżej 1366x768
<Voldenet> a jak tam chodzi na maku visual studio? :>
<dj_oko> mogliby też przestać się jarać Full HD
<Voldenet> wiesz, `zmusi` to raczej wątpliwe
<dj_oko> rozdzielczością obługiwaną, o ile dobrze pamięram, przez Rivę TNT2
<dj_oko> z 2001 roku
<Voldenet> zresztą monitory o 10 razy lepszym ppi były w komórkach 10 lat temu
<Voldenet> więc też nie ma się czym podniecać
<dj_oko> to jest wszystko nic nowego
<dj_oko> oczywiście
<dj_oko> tylko, że jakoś się przyjęło, że 1366x768 is enough
<Voldenet> no, fullhd mogliby nawet w 12" dawać
<dweller> dj_oko: to nie używaj visual studio
<dj_oko> tylko, że nie dość że jest to proporcja 16:2
<dj_oko> o jeszcze jest ciasno
<dj_oko> dweller: potrzebuję .NET do pracy
<dweller> to zmien pracę na taką bez .net
<dj_oko> z powodu monitora? :D
<dj_oko> niestety, nie umiem Javy ani PHP
<dj_oko> nie chcę umieć
<dj_oko> naprawdę, bardzo nie chcę umieć Javy
<dweller> jakbym miał pisać w visual studio to chyba poszedł bym skoczyć z mostu
<dj_oko> dlaczego?
<dj_oko> pisałeś w .NET?
<dweller> próbowałem
<dj_oko> nie mówię o używaniu Visuala do C++, to chory pomysł
<dj_oko> mówię o .NET
<dj_oko> Forms, itd.
<dj_oko> co ci w nim nie pasowało?
<dweller> ale .net mnie nie interesuje wiec dałem sobie spokój
<dweller> dj_oko: microsoft
<dweller> ;)
<dj_oko> microsoft microsoftem
<dj_oko> a jeść trzeba :)
<dj_oko> cokolwiek by mówić, .NET get things done
<dweller> nic nie trzeba
<dj_oko> szybko i bez fachowej wiedzy
<Voldenet> `jeść trzeba`
<dj_oko> nie kozaczę w C++
<Voldenet> 100000 ludzi używających .neta
<Voldenet> tak mówi
<dj_oko> wolę napisać program, który zajmuje 70MB pamięci i jest napisany na kolanie
<dweller> dj_oko: to bez fachowej wiedzy to by się zgadzało
<dj_oko> niż napisać state of the art, optymalny program w C++, bo przy mojej wiedzy zajmie to 20x więcej czasu
<dweller> bo aplikacje na .net to największy szit jaki wychodzi
<dj_oko> podasz jakiś przykład? ;)
<dweller> twoje 70mb ramu żeby wyświetlić guzik w okienku ;]
<dweller> no dobra
<dweller> 30mb
<dj_oko> jak trzeba szybko napisać program, który będzie się łaczył z SQLem, miał drag and dropowy interfejs i dawał output w webowym formacie - to w .NET da się to bardzo szybko zrobić
<dj_oko> jak na to zapotrzebowanie
<dj_oko> *jest
<dweller> dlatego powstają takie twory jak vala
<dj_oko> to się na pewno da napisać "lepiej"
<dj_oko> "wydajniej"
<dj_oko> i "optymalniej"
<dj_oko> ale naprawdę, warto pamiętać - że po prostu nie zawsze trzeba
<dj_oko> :)
<dweller> eh
<dj_oko> rozumiem, że programy w .NET czasem wychodzą, jak disco-polo, "niby to muzyka, ale coś tu mocno nie gra"
<Voldenet> :C
<dj_oko> ale jak jest zapotrzebowanie, i cel jest osiągnięty - to się pisze w .NET ;)
<dweller> trzeba uciekać gdzieś na kompletne zadupie
<dj_oko> i potem można np kupić sobie obiad
<dj_oko> co nie kryję, jest dużym argumentem za.
<dweller> kupić obiad
<dweller> pff
<dweller> zrobić obiad
<dweller> to jest coś
<dj_oko> ew. kupić skłądniki na obiad
<dj_oko> ;)
<dj_oko> inne, niż mech i porosty
<dj_oko> szlag, robi się jasno
<dweller> poza tym, względne ubóstwo dobrze wpływa na kretawyność
<dweller> patrz artyści i graficy freelancerzy
<dj_oko> a ja dalej nic nie umiem na jutrzejszy egzamin
<dweller> jutrzejszy czy dzisiejszy?
<dj_oko> niestety, niedożywienie ujemnie wpływa na programowanie
<dj_oko> i matmę
<dj_oko> i jest to fakt
<dj_oko> na jeden i drugi :D
<dj_oko> i na piątkowy też :D
<dweller> hmm
<dweller> na piątek mam zaliczenie z angola
<dweller> a jutro analiza
<Voldenet> analiza...
<Voldenet> znam to skądś
<Voldenet> źle mi się kojarzy
<Voldenet> brzmi jak poprawka :D
<dweller> ta, ja też to znam :D
<dweller> poprawka to nie warunek jeszcze
<dweller> chociaż bardzo blisko
<Voldenet> no
<Voldenet> obie rzeczy zadziwiająco chodzą w parze
<dweller> :]
<dj_oko> e tam analiza
<dj_oko> 5.0 miałem z analizy :D
<Voldenet> a nie czujesz się fajnie jak tak sobie przybliżysz coś taylorem? :D
<dj_oko> cicho, nie mówcie o taylorze, bo za 3 dni mam metody numeryczne
<dj_oko> :P
<Voldenet> wut
<Voldenet> taylor to przecież analiza matematyczna
<Voldenet> i było tam jeszcze coś z tego, ale nie pamiętam
<Voldenet> zadziwiająco, najpotrzebniejsza wiedza ze studiów wylatuje człekowi z głowy
<Voldenet> ( ¬‿¬)
<dweller> Voldenet: nie tylko
<dweller> dj_oko: ciesz się, przynajmniej iteracyjne są bardzo podobne ;f
<dj_oko> Voldenet: metody rozwiązywania zagadnień różniczkowych wyprowadza się z taylora
<Voldenet> ano, tak
<Voldenet> chyba
<dj_oko> dweller: numerki będę już zdawał drugi raz
<dj_oko> znaczy drugi rok
<dj_oko> ;)
<dweller> hum
<dweller> trzeciego już nie będzie więc się staraj :>
<dweller> chyba że chcesz rok kiblować
<dj_oko> oblałem teorię
<dweller> czy tam spadochroniarzem być
 * dweller > Duran Duran - Before The Rain
<Voldenet> spokojnie, zdasz
<Voldenet> 6 kupów kawy
<dj_oko> kawa nie działa
<Voldenet> i będziesz gotów
<dj_oko> Black
<dj_oko> ale jeszcze nie dziś
<Voldenet> kawa nie działa?
<dj_oko> dziś muszę trochę pospać jeszcze
<Voldenet> Ośmielę się nie zgodzić, kawa pomaga mi pokonać każdego groźnego dedlajna
<dj_oko> Blacka i Red Bulla zachowam na następne dni
<dj_oko> nie nie
<dj_oko> na mnie kawa JUŻ nie działa
<Voldenet> a na mnie już od ~15 lat
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<dweller> ale wypić przyjemnie
<dweller> ja po kawie spać idę ;]
<DaZ> ja tesz
<DaZ> ;_;
<m477> jestem nieusatysfakcjonowany jakościa swojego wyprożnienia sie
<dj_oko> i pomyśleć, że na #fedora-pl mieli do mnie pretensje, że pisałem np. że jestem głodny...
<m477> ;d
<m477> co kanał to obyczaj
<Wizard> m477: :(
<m477> milo ze czytasz
<Wizard> Jesteś obrzydliwy.
<Wizard> Nic o uczuciach, o wyższych potrzebach. Cały czas tylko o dawaniu w żyłę albo chlaniu.
<m477> bo nie istnieja
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<shpaq> mornin'
<rec> witam
<Wizard> Cześć rec.
<rec> przy procesorze amd athlon 64x2 1.9 gbh jakkie ubuntu powinienem wybrac 32 czy moze 64?
<rec> jaki bedzie najlepszy
<Wizard> http://studentpotrafi.pl/10687/Upsss
<Wizard> Tak to jest, jak się gentoo do poważnych rzeczy zatrudnia ;P
<julek> czesc
<rec> obecnie siedze na ubuntu 12.04 lts 32 bitowy
<Wizard> Cześć julek.
<Wizard> rec: Które chcesz.
<rec> i strasznie sie sypie
<julek> ma tu ktos z was netbooka z atomem?
<julek> Wizard: ty wlasnie czasem nie miales?
<Wizard> Ja mam.
<julek> bawiles sie cpufreq?
<Wizard> rec: Co masz na myśli pisząc "sypie"?
<Wizard> julek: Tak.
<rec> mam czeste crashe programów gnome z efektami nie dziala system sie crashuje podobnie jest na unity z efektami firefo tez czesto sie crashuje
<Wizard> Ogólnie, to trzeba zainstalować powernowd.
<julek> i dalo ci to jakies wymierne korzysci?
<Wizard> Tak, dłużej na baterii trzyma.
<Wizard> Niestety coś jest zepsute w kernelu (albo w atomie) i nie działa mi cpufreq_ondemand.
<julek> mi ondemand niby dziala, niby zmienia zegar...
<Wizard> Z powernowd trza uważać, żeby za bardzo nie opuszczał prędkości, bo programy zaczynają mulić.
<julek> ale roznicy wielkiej nie widze
<Wizard> Hmm.
<julek> ja mam atoma 570
<Wizard> A ja nie wiem jakiego.
<julek> pokazuje, ze mozna zmieniac czestotliwosci na: 1000Mhz, 1333 i 1667
<julek> i costam niby zmienia
<julek> ale roznicy w czasie na baterii nie widze
<julek> moze jakies minuty najwyzej
<julek> w ogole to jestem nawet zaskoczony wydajnoscia tego procesora, bo dziala calkiem przyzwoicie, pare lat temu na desktopach byly gorsze
<StarryNight> uzywam amd quad core w tej chwili na desktopie
<TheNumb> StarryNight: cieszymy się.
<TheNumb> A ja na desktopie mam celerona 1.2 Ghz
<StarryNight> ja tez :)
<TheNumb> AaaA!
<Voldenet> a ja na desktopie mam core 2 duo, taki nowy procesor
<Voldenet> na bogato
<Voldenet> i lepszy niż amd, bo amd produkuje beznadziejne karty graficzne
<StarryNight> mam nvidie zamiast ati
<TheNumb> StarryNight: amd a nie ati
<TheNumb> ;x
<StarryNight> tak grafike tez amd robia
<rec> tak amd radeon
<StarryNight> procesory amd sie poprawily przez te latapierwszy raz uzywalem amd to mi processor splonal
<rec> kurde ja u siebie zauwazylem problemy po instalacji srodowiska gnome moze to jest przyczyna?
<lisu> `ping
<mati75> pong
<mati75> TheNumb: bitch please
<mati75> CPU:       Single core Intel Atom CPU D425 (-HT-) cache 512 KB flags (lm nx sse sse2 sse3 ssse3)
<mati75>            Clock Speeds: 1: 1799.960 MHz 2: 1799.960 MHz
<TheNumb> machdep.cpu.brand_string: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2415M CPU @ 2.30GHz
<TheNumb> ;p
<bastetmilo> Nic tak nie budzi jak porządny problem z serwerem i nie działające strony :)
<gjm> \o
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<Vorbis^> o ożywili gniazdo ethernet w dekoderze CP
<Vorbis^> można iple oglądać przez neta...
<DaZ> ozywili? >:
<Vorbis^> no wcześniej to było tylko po to żeby być :D
<EsmDDDD> yo, probowal tu ktos kiedys instalowac WinXP na netbooku?
<gjm> Kanały Ci się nie pomyliły?
<EsmDDDD> gjm: nie
<EsmDDDD> nigdzie nie pisze ze nalezy rozmawiac tylko na temat ubuntu, a z tego co sie orientuje tu sa dosiwadczeni uzytkownicy ;]
<bastetmilo> EsmDDDD: kanał Ci się pomylił.
<bastetmilo> idź na #windows-xp
<gjm> Stricte Ubuntu nie, ale o Windowsie na pewno nie
<bastetmilo> czy co tam oni mają
<bastetmilo> i "nie jest napisane"
<bastetmilo> :>
<EsmDDDD> o
<EsmDDDD> to jest taki kanal?
<EsmDDDD> dzieki bastetmilo
<EsmDDD> quit
<EsmDDDD> o, jestem sam na sam z chanserverm!
<EsmDDDD> bastetmilo: sa jakies inne, troche bardziej popularne kanaly?:P
<gjm> #windows
<bastetmilo> czemu mi nic dziś nie chce działać jak trzeba? :(
<Kosa> Czołem
<Kosa> Ktoś wie jak zainstalować w Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Remix  sterowniki do karty Intel Centrino Wireless N-130 ?
<Kosa> bo nie działą mi wi-fi i modem usb od orange free
<Kosa> tyle ludzi i cisza ?
<dweller> wiesz
<dweller> to jest irc, tutaj zadajesz pytanie i czekasz od minuty do 6 godzin na odpowiedź :>
<Kosa> xD
<Kosa> dostałem ostatnie netbooka z win7 starter :/
<Kosa> od razu wywaliłem to dziadostwo z netbooka
<dweller> załaduj iwlwifi i powinno działać
<Kosa> konsola odpowiada żę nie ma tego wogóle w systemie
<Kosa> a nie wiem jak to wciepać
<Kosa> 10.04 netbook remix po gruntownym update z kernerem 3.0.0-21
<dweller> uhm
<dweller> a czemu w ogóle 10.04 a nie 12.04?
<Kosa> 12.04 tak mulił że nic nie dało się zrobic
<Kosa> :/
<Kosa> a 10.04 chodzi ok
<dweller> no bo musisz zainstalować unity2d
<dweller> 10.04 ma je domyślnie
<BlessJah> 10.04 ma unity?
<dweller> a czekaj
<Kosa> a netbook to Samsung N102SP-B01PL
<dweller> jako opcje miało
<Kosa> tutaj mam zwykłe gnome
<Kosa> a dokładnie  10.04PL Netbook Remix
<Kosa> kurde dlaczego w mojej okolicy nie ma nikogo kto ogarnia dobrze linuxa :/
<dweller> Kosa: to iwlagn załaduj
<Kosa> a potrzebuje by ruszył net wifi i gsm
<Kosa> iwlagn: command not found O_O
<dweller> modprobe iwlagn
<dweller> z sudo na początku
<Kosa> wtf
<Kosa> ok nic innego nie wyświetliło po tym
<gjm> lsmod | grep iwlagn
<Kosa> iwlagn  272464 0
<dweller> nom
<Kosa> mac80211   387091  1 iwlagn
<dweller> i teraz spróbuj połączyć się
<dweller> chociaż tak na dobrą sprawę
<Kosa> cfg80211  167072  2  iwlagn,mac80211
<gjm> Jak dasz 'ifconfig' to jakie masz interfejsy?
<dweller> nie pamiętam czy n-130 było wtedy obsługiwane
<gjm> Kosa: Już nie wklejaj
<Kosa> eth0, lo, wlan0
<Kosa> wicd nie znajduje sieci
<dweller> ifconfig wlan0 up
<gjm> 'iwlist wlan0 scan'
<dweller> i zrestartuj wicd
<Kosa> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Brak Dostępu
<dweller> sudo!
<gjm> sudo
<gjm> Bosz :f
<Kosa>  ostatni raz z linuxem robiłem kilka lat temu...
<Kosa> bo na swym lapie mam win7 pro 64
<gjm> Tego się nie zapomina jak jazdy na rowerze
<Kosa> po up co  scan ?
<Kosa> po komendzie scan
<Kosa> wlan0 No scan Results
<gjm> 1. Restart wicd 2. sudo ifconfig wlan0 up 3. iwlist wlan0 scan
<pentel> witam, panowanie problem z ubuntu 12.04. Posiadam modem huawei e160, którego ubuntu nie widzi. gdy odpalam lsusb to widze że modem jest podłączony
<Kosa> Om nom nom nom :D
<Kosa> 2 sieci wykryło na terminalu :D
<Kosa> wicd nic
<pentel> instalowałem do tego wader-cora bez rezultatu
<pentel> ktośma jakiś pomysł.. windows mnie zabija...
<gjm> pentel: Network Manager go nie widzi?
<dweller> pentel: zainstaluj usb-modswitch
<Kosa> FUCK YEEEAAAHHHHHH!!!
<Kosa> jeszcze trza było dodac z czego ma brac wifi
<pentel> nie nie widział, usb-modeswitch też nie działa
<dweller> działa
<gjm> pentel: http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=151&t=91991
<Kosa> łączenie...
<gjm> Komuś jednak działa
<dweller> gjm: ale to 2008 rok
<dweller> już hala się nie używa
<gjm> Ajć
<pentel> dla pewności usunąłem pakiety usb-modeswitch'a i
<Kosa> na wpa2 - personal  co ustawic w Wicd ?
<pentel> teraz nie chhce mi go zainstalować, sproboje to co mi podesłałeś
<pentel> z tym że jest problem, jedyny dostęp do net'u mam przez modem... sick
<gjm> pentel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1748447
<Kosa> kurde, podaje dobre hasło a kmini że błędne...
<pentel> też próbowałem bez skutku
<Kosa> FUUUU!!
<Kosa> podaje dobre hasło a ten mi odbija piłeczka chamsko ;(
<Kosa> ma być passphrase  czy preshared key ?
<pentel> preshared
<pentel> a może filtracja ?
<Kosa> accespoint nie filtruje
<Kosa> tylko hasełko jest
<Kosa> TP-link TL-WR340G
<pentel> a ładnie tak podpierdalać komuś wifi ? :)
<Kosa> moje Wi-Fi :P
<Kosa> AP bo same lapy w domu
<Kosa> łącznie z netbookiem z 5...
<Kosa> siec zabezpieczenie  WPA2-PSK
<jacekowski> niezlamywalne
<Kosa> hasło podaje ok :/
<jacekowski> zle haslo masz
<Kosa> pisze właśnie z lapa obok
<jacekowski> zle haslo podajesz
<jacekowski> jakbys mial dobre to by sie polaczylo
<Kosa> hasło podaje takie jka mam na tym lapie
<jacekowski> jakbys podawal dobre haslo to by sie polaczylo
<jacekowski> ile razy to mam jeszcze powtorzyc?
<Kosa> albo mi się coś ap pierdoli...
<Kosa> 2 lapy wchodzą z tego samego hasła i jest ok
<Kosa> netbook ma to w dupie
<gjm> Ile można?
<Kosa> >.<
<Kosa> netbook robi focha
<Kosa> dobra potem sie zajme problemem z hasłem,   teraz zobaczmy czy ruszy modem z Orange Free
<Kosa> modemu usb nie wykrywa...
<gjm> lsusb
<Kosa> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 19d2:1517 ONDA Communication S.p.A.
<dweller> usb_modeswitch
<dweller> :D
<Kosa> not found
<gjm> To zainstaluj?
<Kosa> jak :D ?
<gjm> <o> ← łapie się za głowę
<gjm> sudo apt-get install usb_modeswitch
<Kosa> jestem totalnym linux noobem
<Kosa> o.O
<Kosa> E: Nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu usb_modeswitch
<gjm> Pardon, usb-modeswitch
<Kosa> ok jest
<Kosa> teraz   modprobe usb_modeswitch ?
<dweller> sudo usb-modeswitch zdaje sie
<Kosa> command not  found
<dweller> któreś to będzie
<dweller> alo z _
<Kosa> Error: Could not find file /etc/usb-modeswitch.conf
<dweller> no to znajdź takowy w internecie
<dweller> albo w /usr/share gdzieś lezy
<Kosa> jak przelogować się na root by wkleić do /etc plik usb_modeswitch.conf ?
<jacekowski> sudo cp /gdziestam/usb_modeswithc.conf /etc/
<julek> sudo nautilus
<ftpd> Ej, czuję się jak idiota.
<ftpd> Jak zainstalowac konkretną wersję pakietu?
<ftpd> apt-get install puppet=2.7.1-1ubuntu3.6~natty1
<ftpd>  puppet : Depends: puppet-common (= 2.7.1-1ubuntu3.6~natty1) but 2.6.4-2ubuntu2.9 is to be installed
<ftpd> ?
<ftpd> (Mam tego common w dobrej wersji na liście też.)
<ftpd> # puppet -V
<ftpd> 2.7.1
<ftpd> No witam.
<jacekowski> apt-pinning
<Kosa> lepiej siedzieć i nerwy zjadać na ubuntu 10.04  czy  zainstalować 12.04  i odpowiednio skonfigurowac by latało spokojnie na Atomie N2100 i 1GB Ram ?
<Kosa> bo na 12.04 w chwile łapał sieć i modem usb
<Kosa> tylko mulił okrutnie :/
<BlessJah> ftpd: puppet=2.7.1-1ubuntu3.6~natty1  puppet-common=2.7.1-1ubuntu3.6~natty1
<BlessJah> tak probolwaes?
<Kosa> nie
<Kosa> jak skonfigurować 12.04 32bit po instalacji by nie mulił na netbooku ?
<Kosa> ok zasysanie 12.04 32bit a potem  Unity 2d i zassanie Gnome
<Wizard> Cześć!
<gjm> Cześć Wizard
<Wizard> Kosa: Mulił?
<Wizard> gjm: Ależ mi się nie chce.
<Kosa> chodził jak win7 Starter na Atomie
<Wizard> Hmm, ja mam 12.04 na swoim notebooku, chodzi nad wyraz sprawnie.
<Kosa> netbook Samsung N102SP
<Wizard> Nie znam.
<Wizard> 1G ramu to trochę mało
<Wizard> Chociaż na Unity 2d powinno wystarczyć.
<Kosa> http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/pc-peripherals/notebook-computers/netbook/NP-N102S-B01UK-spec
<Wizard> Poza tym, co masz na myśli pisząć "zassanie gnome"?
<Wizard> Gnome zasadniczo jest zainstalowane w Ubuntu :P
<BlessJah> xfce
<Kosa> tylko jak logowałem się miałęm do dyspozycji sesje Unity i unity 2d
<Wizard> No tak.
<Kosa> xfce czym się różni ?
<Wizard> Ale oba to zasadniocz gnome.
<DaZ> lolgnome
<BlessJah> Wizard: to nie jest gnome
<Wizard> Kosa: Wszystkim, z grubsza przypomina Gnome 2 z domieszkami.
<Wizard> BlessJah: No jak to nie jest?
<Wizard> Nautilus, control-center gedit?
<Kosa> Gnome a Unity to raczej 2 różne
<Wizard> Gówno tam wiecie ;)
<DaZ> oke, z natury uzywa sie gtkowe apki
<BlessJah> jak zainstaluje do kde gedit i nautilusa to nie bede mial gnome :]
<DaZ> ale unity dalej nie gnome <:
<Wizard> BlessJah: Właściwie będziesz miał, oba pociągają za sobą mnóstwo zależności od Gnome.
<Wizard> Gnome to nie tylko panel i metacity. Gnome to też programy, biblioteki i API.
<Kosa> chodzi o główne GUI :)
<Kosa> ?
<Wizard> Jeśli chodzi o GUI, to teraz domyślny jest gnome-shell
<Kosa> a właśnie
<Wizard> w Gnome.
<Wizard> A w Ubu - Unity w dwóch smakach.
<Kosa> Intel GMA 3600  lapek ma Wyświetlacz LED 10,1" WSVGA (1024 x 600), antyrefleksyjny .   a idzie w 800x600 4:3  ;(
<Kosa> co zrobic by byłą natywna roździałka ?
<Kosa> ( nie da ise zmienic nawet w 12.04 )
<dweller> xf86-video-intel
<Kosa> aha
<Kosa> to instaluje czy jak w terminalu ?
<Wizard> A xrandr co pokazuje?
<dweller> albo EDID źle odczytuje z karty
<dweller> wróć
<dweller> z wyświetlacza
<Kosa> brak identyfikacji karty i wyświetlacza
<jacekowski> modeline
<Kosa> wiecej popróbuje jak ściągnie mi się iso 12.04 32bit
<Kosa> i wciepie go na netbooka
<Kosa> bo to mniej czasu zajmie niż moje przygody z terminalem :)
<Kosa> wczoraj 5h  męczyłem się nad wi-fi
<Wizard> Ale masz przygody.
<Kosa> long time no see with linux ;]
<Wizard> szkodnik: \o/
<szkodnik> hell :)
<szkodnik> o
<Wizard> szkodnik: Jedziesz na zlot?
<szkodnik> Wizard, jaki zlot?
<BlessJah> topic
<BlessJah> no nikt nie czyta
<Wizard> Vide /topic.
<BlessJah> Wizard: :>
<Wizard> BlessJah: No nikt nie czyta!
<Wizard> Pierwszy w temacie jest ten pieprzony link ;]
<szkodnik> nic tam nie ma, przeciez :D
<BlessJah> tak?
<Wizard> No jak nie ma?
<szkodnik> ach lol
<Wizard> …
<julek> Kosa: nie bedzie natywnej rozdzialki;)
<szkodnik> no jak dacie tam pierdyliard linoow, to nie dziwcie sie, ze niokt tego nie czyta :P
<szkodnik> linkow sie nei czyta!
<Wizard> szkodnik: Weż wytrzeźwiej, czy jak :]
<szkodnik> ua nie dam rady
<szkodnik> 14 lipca robie impreze w domu
<szkodnik> mam nowego wspollokatora, chc sie pochwalic kolegom :D
<BlessJah> ok
<Wizard> Wbijamy!
<BlessJah> to zmieniamy miejsce zlotu
<Wizard> :D
<szkodnik> a jak z waszym hiszpanskim?:P
<BlessJah> szkodnik: podaj namiary, trzeba wici rozeslac
<szkodnik> to bedzie mocno hiszpanskojezyczna impreza
<Wizard> szkodnik: Gdzie teraz mieszkasz?
<szkodnik> Wizard, gdynia
<dweller> szkodnik: alkohol łączy ludzi
<szkodnik> !
<BlessJah> Wizard: wlasnie, jak z naszym hiszpanskim botem?
<Wizard> To daleko.
<Wizard> Wizard: Zero odzewu.
<Kosa> julek, dlaczego ?
<szkodnik> dweller, a ile tego alkoholu przywieziecie?:D
<BlessJah> tyle, zeby cie upic
<szkodnik> bo w sumie moge to jeszcze przemyslec :D
<dweller> ja teraz też mam daleko do Gdynii ;3
<dweller> wiec chyba tyle alkoholu nie dam rady w pojedynkę
<dweller> trudno, będę musiał wypić
<szkodnik> BlessJah, uaaa mnie ciezko upic
<szkodnik> szczegoolnie, kiedy impreza jest u mnie w domu i musze miec wszystko na oku ;)
<BlessJah> najwyzej bedziesz jeszcze troche trzezwa, w 5 damy rade
<BlessJah> :]
<szkodnik> a w ogole to kto organiuje ten zlot?
<szkodnik> bo to co tam jest napisane, nie mowi mi a wiele :D
<BlessJah> bastetmilo
<Kosa> ok instalator 12.04 od strzału załapał wi-fi
<Kosa> i hasło :)
<DaZ> sam haknal? ;f
<Kosa> Co dać lepiej.  "Zaktualizowanie Ubuntu 10.04 LTS do wersji Ubuntu 12.04 LTS"  czy Usunięcie ubuntu 10.04 i zainstalowanie ponowne ?
<RA1D3N> lepiej czysta instalacja
 * Wizard znalazł fajny wm.
<Wizard> qlwm.
<Kosa> ok jak skonczy to zainstaluje Gnome Classic
<Kosa> bo jakakolwiek grafika 3D na Intel GMA 3600 to samobójstwo
<Kosa> ( przez  nhl.pl sklasyfikowana jako karta klasy 5)
<mati75> Kosa: czemu?
 * mati75 ma openbox na intelu
<mati75> z efektami
 * dweller ma xmonada na intelu
<Kosa> jakim? :P
<dweller> co prawda nowszym
<dweller> 4500MHD :>
<Kosa> no
<Kosa> a tutaj tylko Atom N2100, 1GB DDR3 i GMA 3600
<Kosa> no i wyświetlacz  1024x600  matowy z podświetleniem LED
<dweller> ciesz się że mat
<Kosa> jedyny plus tego netbooka :D
<Kosa> toleruje tylko matowe ekrany
<Kosa> na lapie smigam na zewnętrznym monitorku
<sq3pmk> cześć
<Kosa> witam Krótkofalowca :P
<sq3pmk> Kosa: co, też ham? :P
<Kosa> prawie
<Kosa> co roku skłaniam się do zrobinia licencji..
<sq3pmk> i?
<Kosa> ale coś nie mam kasy na sprzęt..
 * Kosa chce Yaesu FT-817ND
<sq3pmk> zrobienie licencji to banał
<Kosa> wiem
<Kosa> klase A chce robic
<sq3pmk> a jest sens C robić?
<Kosa> teraz kiedy będzie w siemianowicach ?
<Kosa> C to powinni wywalic w pieron
<sq3pmk> moment.
<Kosa> bo to dla mnie najblizej
<Kosa> ostatnim razem zapomniałem na czas wysłać podania i zapłacic...
<Kosa> jakby nie można było przyjść, podać dane zapłacić i wio...
<sq3pmk> Kosa: 18.08
<Kosa> hmm to akurat w lipcu na spokojnie to wyślę
<sq3pmk> sprzętu też nie mam, tylko z klubowego jadę
<sq3pmk> no i ręczniak na 2m/70cm
<Kosa> ja pewnie będę w klubie w bielsku
<Kosa> SQ9KAT
<sq3pmk> klub?
<Kosa> SP9KAT  sorki
<Kosa> ta
<sq3pmk> spoko, właśnie mnie zdziwiło, kluby na SP są
<Kosa> małe rypnięcie :P
<Kosa> kurde dlaczego FT-817ND  kosztuje 2800 ;(
<Kosa> a takie fajne radyjko
<sq3pmk> hmm, w sumie właśnie tu złapałem krótkofalowca z mojego miasta, który mnie wciągnął :p
<Kosa> ja sam się zainteresowałem :D
<Kosa> a zaraził bardziej  Piotr SP9LVZ
<Kosa> dał mi dwa odbiorniki Taurus 80m i 40m
<Kosa> oscyloskop mały i troche części itp
<sq3pmk> wybierz się do klubu, bo testy na licencję, a praca na pasmach, to całkiem inne działki :P
<Kosa> wiem, ale pierw zrobie licencje  bede za chwile
<julek> Kosa:
<julek> oj... Kosa: nie ma sterownika
<julek> i rozdzielczosc dzialaxc nie bedzie;)
<julek> Kosa: mialem podobny sprzet... przez 1 dzien i sie pozbylem;)
<julek> moze kiedys bedzie... za rok:)
<julek> jesli kupiles niedawno i masz mozliwosc zwrotu, to radze oddac, bo bedzie ie wkurzal;)
<Kosa> ja go nie kupiłem
<Kosa> od babci dostałem
<Kosa> z t-mobile blueconnect 3gb
<Kosa> to to raczej nie ma możliwosci zwrotu :P
<Kosa> ( pozaty mnie kupiłbym czegoś takiego jak mam lapa 14"
<wqq> Kosa: zainstaluj jakieś inne DE
<Kosa> DE ?
<wqq> desktop enviroment
<Kosa> np ?
<wqq> fluxbox, xfce
<Kosa> xfce jak wygląda wtedy ?
<wqq> xfce wygląda gnome2
<wqq> czyli ładnie imo
<wqq> tradycyjny pasek z menu + różne aktywatory, notify tray
<wqq> utd
<wqq> itd*
<Kosa> chodzi o to by było też proste w obsłudze , gdyż brat będzie też chciał korzystac z netbooka
<Kosa> a on nawet z windowsem sobie nie radzi....
<wqq> w xfce możesz porobić skróty na pulpicie typu "internet" i będzie ok
<wqq> obecnie xfce najbardziej przypomina xp z menu start
<wqq> więc poradzi sobie
<Kosa> jak zainstalowac ?
<wqq> synapticiem?
<wqq> jest jeszcze w ubuntu?
<wqq> albo sudo apt-get install xfce
<julek> xfce nie zaradzi na rozdzielczosc
<wqq> nie wiem, dawno nie używałem ubuntu, ale sudo... w konsoli powinno zainstalować
<wqq> to znaczy?
<Kosa> kij niech bedzie te 800x600
<wqq> jaka roździelczość?
<Kosa> a cos poradzi by była pełna roździałka ?
<Kosa> czyli 1024x600 ?
<wqq> rozdzielczość*
<julek> Kosa: nikt nie poradzi
<wqq> to już kwestia sterowników
<wqq> jaki to netbook?
<julek> mozesz probowac, zmarnowac caly dzien, a i tak nikt nie poradzi
<Kosa> Samsung N102SP-B01PL
<Kosa> albo niech chociarz będą ok proporcje
<wqq> może spróbuj ChromeOS na tym zainstalować, to ma wsparcie dla niektórych netbooków Samsunga
<wqq> więc może się uda
<julek> mozna probowac ze sterownikiem vesa, ale wtedy wydajnosc bedzie jeszcze gorsza...
<julek> 1FPS przy przesuwaniu okienka
<Kosa> E: Nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu xfce o.O
<julek> xubuntu-desktop moze?
<julek> albo lxde
<Kosa> hmm lxde wyglada prawie jka winda
<Kosa> dzialaja na tym aplikacje z gnome ?
<tomipnh> bry
<julek> Kosa: te z gnome 2
<julek> Kosa: to gtk2
<julek> gnome3 ma gtk3
<julek> ale tam wiele wiecej w tym xfce nie potrzeba, jest dobry manager plikow, przegladarke tylko doinstalowac
<julek> *lxde, nie xfce, tfu
<Kosa> x-chat,  kadu itp ruszy ?
<wqq> to samo mogę powiedzieć o xfce, thunar działa jak szatan
<wqq> Kosa: kadu działa na qt
<wqq> więc będziesz musiał dociągnąć
<julek> Kosa: wszystko bedzie dzialac, najwyzej theme okienek moze sie troche roznic
<tomipnh> ja tam wole pidgina niz kadu
<julek> chociaz qt ladnie sie z gtk2 integruje, w qtconfig mozna poustawiac
<wqq> zamiast kadu możesz użyć innego klienta
<tomipnh> brzydkie jest ;x
<wqq> gajim, pidgin
<wqq> albo jakis konsolowy
<tomipnh> ale gajim jest do jabberów
<tomipnh> jak komus trzeba coś więcej to juz kiepsko
<BlessJah> są transporty
<julek> tomipnh: to i facebooki i gg po transporcie zadziala:)
<wqq> hejcę gadu, zarówno klienta jak i protokół :P
<tomipnh> przestalem transportow uzywac juz dawno temu
<tomipnh> wiecej z tym problemow niz korzysci
<julek> "hejcę" xD
 * BlessJah nie nadąża z oglądaniem filmów
<julek> tomipnh: zalezy od serwera
<tomipnh> wqq: hejcić łatwo ale jednak dużo ludzi go uzywa...
<tomipnh> julek: niby tak, ale na góglu z tym problemy od początku było
<BlessJah> zmien serwer
<wqq> tomipnh: ja po prostu przestałem używać. Jak ktoś chce się skontaktować, to jabber i tyle :D
<wqq> problem sam się rozwiazał
<wqq> poza tym, teraz prawie każdy ma pocztę na gmailu
<BlessJah> to zależy, od tego komu zależy
<wqq> więc jabber to nie problem
<tomipnh> BlessJah: wygodnie mi, mam powiadomienia o poczcie a i moge w kazdej chwili z webmaila do kogos napisac
<BlessJah> bo ktoś powie ci gg albo wypad i co zrobisz?
<Szatan> BlessJah: chcesz zadanie do niewykonania?
<tomipnh> also jak mialem jida na linux.pl to problem byl z kontaktami googlowymi
<BlessJah> dajesz
<wqq> BlessJah: to zależy od rozmiaru miseczki
<tomipnh> a sporo ludzi uzywa googlowego jabbera
<Szatan> BlessJah: obejrzyj wszystkie filmiki na youtube ;D
<BlessJah> wqq: ja dzisiaj dostałem dwie idealne miseczki, takie akurat
<BlessJah> sałatki owocowej
<julek> sałatki owocowej? :/
<ftpd> Octowej.
<BlessJah> julek: jeszcze 20 nie ma, dzieci na kanale mogą siedzieć
<BlessJah> spełniamy rolę edukacyjną
<BlessJah> propagujemy zdrowe żywienie!
<ftpd> Ja nie.
<julek> no wlasnie... pogadajmy o cyckach, niech ie ucza!
<wqq> porzuciłem gg jakoś 2 lata temu po jednym z wielkich padów i jakoś mi nie brakuje
<tomipnh> o cyckach nie ma co gadać, trzeba ściskać
<julek> prawda
<tomipnh> rwa no, potrzeba mi sciagnac pdfa ze strony uczelni która wita mnie ładnym errorem z sqla ;x
<BlessJah> tomipnh: exploituj
<tomipnh> o tej porze pewnie juz nikogo tam nie ma i do jutra będzie straszył
<tomipnh> eh.
<tomipnh> gógiel pewnie dokumentów nie keszuje
<Szatan> tia, chyba cola + frytki ;d
<jacekowski> keszuje htmlowe wersje
<tomipnh> kopie interneta mieli robić
<Kosa> a mozę poprostu wryc do netbooka KDE ?
<julek> Kosa: windows zostaw
<Kosa> windowsa na tym już nie ma
<Kosa> bo to muliło gorzej niz mój stary 10 letni komp
<julek> :)
<julek> smieszna sprawa z tym windowsem 7 starter
<julek> podobno mial byc odchudzony...
<Kosa> tam nawet tapety nie da sie zmienic
<julek> no wlasnie, tapety sie zmienic nie da
<julek> ale wszystkie "desktopowe"" uslugi sa dostepne
<julek> a z ta tapeta to nie wiem co im odbilo
<Kosa> ok gnome-shell i juz szybciej dziala
<tomipnh> afair to coś związane z tymi activex
<tomipnh> a tapete mozesz zmienic
<tomipnh> trzeba coś odblokować w katalogu windowsa podmienic plizcek z nią
<julek> no to wiem
<tomipnh> albo uzyc toola, moja kobieta uzywa jakiegos wallpeper changera
<julek> ale domyslnie sie nie da
<Kosa> filmy na youtube chodza poklatkowo..
<julek> ciekawe czy win 98 jakos by na tym ruszyl:P
<tomipnh> o sterowniczy ciezko
<tomipnh> sterowniki
<julek> no
<tomipnh> to ustrojstwo nawet ciezko w vboksach postawic
<tomipnh> dziala jakby jakies kosmos wymagania mialo
<julek> eee tam, w vboksie dziala
<Kosa> tutaj chyba pójdzie lepiej XP SP2....
<tomipnh> moze teraz, kiedys jak potrzebowalem to sypalo sie
<tomipnh> w qemu lepiej 98mka chodzila
<julek> Kosa: pewnie tak
<tomipnh> androida zainstaluj ;-)
<Kosa> androida ?
<tomipnh> do acerów by default wsadzali
<tomipnh> ale starego, mozesz 4.0 sciagnac i wrzucic :p
<bastetmilo> re
<tomipnh> do malego notatnika mogloby sie sprawdzic
<julek> i beda sterowniki ?:)
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: i co? Zapisywać Cie na zlot? :)
<julek> a w ogole android bez ekranu dotykowego ssie
<tomipnh> genericów powinno coś być, są buildy pod eeepc, acery aspire i cośtam jeszcze
<tomipnh> sprzedaja takie male netbooczki na armach z nimi
<tomipnh> jako maly notatnik moze byc dobry
<tomipnh> gorzej o narzedzia
<tomipnh> wszystko wymóżdżone pod dotyk
<julek> tomipnh: nie bedzie natywnej rozdzielczosci
<tomipnh> to cholera trafia
<tomipnh> nie instalowałem nowego, ale na swoim aspire mam to swoje 1024x600
<tomipnh> ale tam jakis android 1.x jest
<julek> tomipnh: bo masz obslugiwana grafike
<tomipnh> takze nawet do podaniu gappsów całe G mozna z marketu sciagnac
<tomipnh> bo wszystko wymaga wyzszych wersji
<tomipnh> i to lichą :)
<Kosa> ostawic mulącego się linuxa czy wgrac win xp na netbooka z Atomem N2100 ?
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, nie
<julek> linux dobrze obsluguje netbooki, ale tego akurat nie
<szkodnik> nie damrady, w tamta sobote robie impreze, zeby moj nowy wspollokator mogl poznac moich znajomych z pracy, bo nie zna nikogo tutaj (poza mna), kto mowilby po hiszpansku i chyba czuje sie troche samotny :P
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: szkoda, szkoda.
<bastetmilo> Moze innym razem :)
<tomipnh> mi na n270 dobrze dziala, jak powywalalem polowe ubuntu to nawet zadowolony jestem :P
<szkodnik> moze
<tomipnh> strasznie nie podoba mi się unity i te nowe gnomy
<julek> tomipnh: jest mate - czyli gnome 2 ze zmieniona nazwa
<tomipnh> patrzyłem to ale zamiast się bawić to po prostu xfce wrzucilem
<tomipnh> wypierdzielilem paski i zrobiłem w jednej belce wszystko
<tomipnh> cos na wzor windowsowego schematu
<tomipnh> z maximusem dobrze mi sie siedzi
<tomipnh> musze tu ram oszczedzać
<BlessJah> postaw se awesome :]
<tomipnh> niby mam aż 2GB w tej pchełce ale w połączeniu z lampem i rozpasanymi przeglądarkami potrafi się  robić krótko
<tomipnh> nie można przesadzać w drugą stronę ;-)
<Kosa> Samsung N102SP-B01PL  :  Ubuntu - zmula,  Win7Starter - won z ttym!,  Win Xp  - zaraz zobaczymy xD
<tomipnh> zaraz całkiem zostaniemy bez iksów na framebufferze :P
<julek> tomipnh: ja mam fluxboksa i do tego lekkie aplikacje
<julek> ramu 1G
<bastetmilo> U mnie Ubuntu śmiga na 2GB ramu aż miło
<julek> ale i tak pod dostatkiem, na starcie mam 70MB, a po dlugiej pracy z roznymi rzeczami nie wiecej, niz 500
<tomipnh> zrobiłbym sobie na openboksie coś, ale mineły mnie już czasy gdy chciało mi się siedzieć i dłybać przy desktopie godzinami zeby cos wygladalo dobrze :p
<BlessJah> nie jestem pewien ile, ale mniej niz 256 na pewno mialem
<BlessJah> jak bawilem sie w odchudzanie archa
<BlessJah> 4 browsery kazda po dwie strony, z flashem, odpalalem na tym :]
<julek> no...
<Szatan> BlessJah: i własny kernel?
<BlessJah> nie\
<BlessJah> z repo
<tomipnh> ale śmiać mi się chce jak patrze teraz na to ile chrome albo ff zbiera ramu przy pracy z paroma kartami
<bastetmilo> nie mnie ktoś uratuje i zrobi za mnie zlecenie :(
<tomipnh> i pamietam ze jeszcze pare lat temu dalo sie normalnie pracowac z ff 2.0 majac pcta z 256MB ramu :p
<bastetmilo> niech*
<julek> tomipnh: zainstaluj opere, w ustawieniach limity...
<BlessJah> julek: opera to w drugą stronę
<tomipnh> nie lubię opery
<julek> BlessJah: ?
<tomipnh> nie podobała mi się wtedy gdy miala banner
<BlessJah> pare dni temu udało mi się OOM uzyskać
<tomipnh> nie podoba mi się i teraz :p
<BlessJah> mam 4GB, opera zajmowała nieco poniżej jednego
<julek> tomipnh: heh... baner
<tomipnh> coraz ciężej ludzi którzy wiedzą że tak było ;-)
<BlessJah> i zamontowałem 3GB ramfs, tak że nagle zostalo kilkadziesiat mega pamieci
<julek> afair chyba w 7 go juz nie bylo
<julek> tomipnh: a netscape 8 uzywales?
<tomipnh> nie pamiętam wersji ;)
<tomipnh> jakoś w 2000 roku zacząłem mieć internet
<Wizard> Pierwsza Opera jakiej używałem, to była chyba 4.
<Wizard> Przestałem, jak wyszła 8.
<tomipnh> firefoksa od samego początku używałem
<tomipnh> w sumie to z początku był phoenix :p
<julek> nie;)
<tomipnh> ależ tak, phoenix, potem firebird i dopiero firefox
<tomipnh> w między czasie były te przejsciowe mozilla suite
<Wizard> Dalej są.
<julek> pewien jestes, ze phoeniksa uzywales?
<tomipnh> pierwsze buildy tak się zwały
<tomipnh> ale krótko
<julek> nie bylo zadnych buildow chyba
<julek> tzn. afaik jakies pierwsze dzialajae wersje to byly firebird
<tomipnh> http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/releases/0.1.html
<tomipnh> do 0.5 byly phoenixy
<tomipnh> dopiero 0.6 to firebird
<tomipnh> a 1.0 firefox
<julek> hmm
<tomipnh> julek: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/phoenix/releases/
<tomipnh> mozesz sobie skompilowac ;-)
<tomipnh> a moze to i binarki jakies
<tomipnh> w wyzszych wersjach nawet polskie exeki sa :D
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> julek: ping.
<julek> Wizard:
 * Wizard smutny
<julek> Wizard: ?
<Wizard> Nie ma żandego fajnego GUI.
<julek> do cego?
<julek> czego?
<dweller> do picia
<dweller> widzisz że smutny
<bastetmilo> Czemu dziś tylu facetów jest smutnych?
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> No po prostu jest i tyle.
<bastetmilo> Ale dlaczego?
<CookieM_> Takie czasy, niepewność jutra, a na facecie spoczywa przecież rola żywiciela rodziny.
<bastetmilo> bzdura
<bastetmilo> no chyba że czyjaś żona zajmuje się domem i dziećmi
<dweller> albo jak nie ma żony
<BlessJah> albo dzieci
<bastetmilo> albo domu ;)
<Wizard> Moja żona zarabia więcej ode mnie ;P
<bastetmilo> czyli to z żywicielem rodziny to bzdura
<Kosa> ok, obecnie na netbooku najlepiej popyla Win XP SP2
<Kosa> :)
<dweller> bastetmilo: może mieć presję że zarabia mniej
<bastetmilo> Wizard: kryzys wieku średniego może? Bo mnie dopadł :/
<bastetmilo> dweller: jakby miał presje to by sie tym nie chwalił
<dweller> no nie chwali sie
<dweller> a
<dweller> tym
<bastetmilo> ilustratorzy powinni mieć dożywotni zazaz projektowaniua stron internetowych pod karą walnięcia taboretem w głowe
<bastetmilo> zakaz*
<julek> wszystko do problemu kasy sprowadziliscie
<lisu> powitać
<bastetmilo> julek: nie, odrzucilismy problem kasy
<julek> bastetmilo: zrecznie omijajac inne :>
<bastetmilo> Jakie inne?
<dweller> pms?
<julek> "nie ma z kim pic" wydaje sie byc istotnym problemem
<bastetmilo> moze pić z nami
<julek> :)
<lisu> o widze, ciekawy temat na kanale ;)
<brak-nicka> niech będzie pochwalone uNITY
<julek> bastetmilo: ameryki nie odkrylas:P
<tomipnh> brak-nicka: juz na dzien dobry psujesz atmosfere?
<julek> (z tym piciem przez internet)
<BlessJah> pijcie do irca
<bastetmilo> Ja np. zyskałam dziś nową nadzieje - graficzka z która pracuje czasem jest w ciąży - a jest dosyć starsza odemnie. Więc i dla mnie jest nadzieje na zostanie kiedys matką :P
<brak-nicka> JESTEM FANEM JUNITY
<brak-nicka> a co, nie wolno?
<brak-nicka> :d
<julek> a ja zgorzknialem
<tomipnh> wolno, ale to podejrzane
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: czasem jest? a to można tak być że tylko czasem?
<bastetmilo> julek: z nami, znaczy z wami, bo ja nie piję :)
<CookieM_> brak-nicka "czy przebadał cię lekarz?"
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: przecinek po czasem miał być
<tomipnh> CookieM_: polecasz jakiegoś speca od lobotomii?
<julek> bastetmilo: ja wlasciwie tez
<BlessJah> nie było
<julek> moge wam powiedziec cool story
<BlessJah> julek: to kto ma pić, ja?
<bastetmilo> ja się zastanawiam, jak to na zlocie bedzie...
<dweller> ja bym pił
<dweller> ale nie ma za co
<tomipnh> zlocić się będziecie?
<bastetmilo> jak bede o suchym pysku siedziec
<bastetmilo> tomipnh: tak.
<bastetmilo> patrz temat
<tomipnh> kobieta w męskim towarzystwie i to wyposzczonych nerdów musi się pilnować ;-)
<julek> heh
<bastetmilo> tomipnh: pogrzało Cie chłopie
<dweller> ;3
<tomipnh> czemu?
<dweller> jakich nerdów
<bastetmilo> tomipnh: towarzystwo bedzie mieszane
<tomipnh> a to zwiększa możliwości ;-)
<bastetmilo> i kulturalno-kameralne
<bastetmilo> i w wiekszosci dorosłe i rozsadne
<julek> od przedszkolalka do pedofila? to faktycznie zwieksza mozliwosci
<tomipnh> dweller: tak się jakoś utarło ;)
<tomipnh> alkohol nie takie dorosłe i rozsądne zmieniał :)
<dweller> julek: pedofilaka
<dweller> rymuje sie
<dweller> ...
<julek> dweller: dziekuje, brakowalo mi tego slowa
<tomipnh> hm nie będę wam przeszkadzał, przeraża mnie wizja jazdy przez tyle godzin do wrocławia
<CookieM_> nerdy już po filmach anime i samopomocy
<tomipnh> połączenie ze stolycy jest koszmarne
<brak-nicka> CookieM_: tak
<brak-nicka> a ciebie?
<brak-nicka> GINEKOLOG
<bastetmilo> tomipnh: Wrocław ma akurat dobre połaczenia z Warszawa - wiem bo jezdze
<dweller> tylko daleko
<bastetmilo> tak
<julek> bastetmilo: ćśśśśś!
<tomipnh> zależy o której porze, jak ostatnio jeździłem to jechałem przez 8 godzin zwiedzając pół polski.
<julek> autostop! wsiadaj bracie, dalej, hop! :)
<bastetmilo> tomipnh: jednak ciesze sie, ze nie masz ochoty tyle jechac.
<tomipnh> Twoja strata ;)
<bastetmilo> wystarczy nam jeden element niepewny
<tomipnh> skąd w ogóle taka niechęć do mnie? :(
<julek> element niepewny?
<bastetmilo> zgadnij
<bastetmilo> julek: taki co moze narozrabiac, powiedziec cos głipuego i dostac w ryj
<tomipnh> to pewnie ftpd :P
<bastetmilo> i tu się mocno mylisz
<BlessJah> julek: niska samoocena chyba
<dweller> jacekowski?
<bastetmilo> ... nic wiecej nie powiem
<dweller> :D
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: coś insynuujesz
<julek> :)
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: co insynuuje?
<BlessJah> mnie w to nie mieszaj
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: gdzie ja Cie mieszam w to?
<tomipnh> idę coś ciekawszego robić niż siedzenie tu
<tomipnh> baju :)
<julek> napisala do mnie znajoma... czy ja przechowam od piatku do poniedzialku, bo nie ma sie gdzie podziac
<julek> i mam dylemat
<zipmorgen> witam
<bastetmilo> julek: dlaczego?
<zipmorgen> umie ktoś usuwać hasła z hdd seagate ?
<dweller> zipmorgen: sprzętowe? :>
<zipmorgen> niewiem
<dweller> no to nie wiem
<zipmorgen> możliwe że powstałe w skutek wyłączenia zasilania
<julek> bastetmilo: bo ja ja nawet lubie... ale po pierwsze, to ona nie powinna chyba mi sie tu wbijac... ma jakies kolezanki pewnie
<zipmorgen> albo nieumiejętności
<zipmorgen> mhdd pokazuje że poziom hasłowania jest high
<bastetmilo> julek: może też Cie lubi?
<zipmorgen> to jest mniejszy stopień niż max
<julek> bastetmilo: lubi i zaraz to wszystko popsuje
<bastetmilo> ah
<BlessJah> julek: jak popsuje?
<zipmorgen> nie mogę zwiększyć dysku do normalnych 80GB ----jest 10GB
<BlessJah> jakie kolezanki?
<julek> no popsuje... ze w ogole nie bede sie do niej odzywac
<bastetmilo> julek: nie dasz rady tylko tych kilku dni jakos wytrzymac?
<julek> jest dosyc inteligentna, w sumie nawet czyta to co ja, slucha akceptowalnej muzyki...
<bastetmilo> Bo jak odmówisz...
<bastetmilo> to jest możliwość focha :)
<julek> bastetmilo: dalbym, ale nie mam ochoty
<bastetmilo> Aaaa
<BlessJah> julek: to zostaw jej klucze
<zipmorgen> chyba sprzetowe jesli mhdd pokazuje
 * lisu ziewa
<BlessJah> ciebie przechowa kumpel
<julek> nie wiem...
<julek> a w ogole to w piatek na impreze mnie zapraszali
<julek> a jej tam nie zabiore
<BlessJah> a samej tez nie zostawisz
<julek> moglaby se zostac, to nie problem
<bastetmilo> julek: ciężka sprawa.
<julek> ale ogolnie ja tam przy niej nie bede sie czul swobodnie
<BlessJah> nie w tym sensie ze nie moglaby zostac
<BlessJah> ale ze jej nie zostawisz
<julek> a ona zamierza przylezc i siedziec chyba
<julek> bo gdyby miala przyjsc w srodku nocy i zeby ja przechowac do rana to ok...
<bastetmilo> julek: a jesli jest zdesperowana, bo wszyscy jej odmówili i jestes jej ostatnia deska ratunku?
<julek> bastetmilo: po czesci masz racje
<julek> chyba jest zdesperowana bo wszyscy jej odmowili
<bastetmilo> wiem, że moje metody są niepopularne - ale moze zrób mały wywiad co i jak?
<julek> zabawna dwuznacznosc
<bastetmilo> koleżanki dyskretnie wypytaj :)
<julek> nie musze robic wywiadu
<julek> nie znam jej kolezanek
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie da sie dyskretnie kolezanek wypytac
<julek> heh... wlasnie
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: kto nie potrafi ten nie potrafi.
<dweller> da się
<julek> a w ogole to mi sie nawet nie chce sprzatac
<dweller> ale to wtedy nie są jej koleżanki
<bastetmilo> dweller: koleżanka =/= przyjaciólka
<dweller> wiem
<julek> bastetmilo: jak sie zgodze to powinienem byc dla niej mily
<bastetmilo> koleżanki na codzien potrafia sobie obrabiać dupy aż wióry lecą
<dweller> koleżanki bywają gorsze od nieznajomej dziewczyny
<bastetmilo> tró
<dweller> o to to
<julek> :)
<bastetmilo> julek: czemu? Twoje mieszkanie, Twoje zasady.
<BlessJah> julek: zawsze pozostaje piwnica
<BlessJah> i kotarka :]
<julek> w ogole ona nie powinna o to pytac
<julek> BlessJah: hah, zapomnialem!
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: Ty i te Twoje makabryczne pomysły.
<BlessJah> jesli jest zdesperowana, to pyta
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: to nie byl moj pomysl
<BlessJah> julek: czyj to byl pomysl?
<julek> mam sie nia zaopiekowac jak fritzl corka?
<BlessJah> nie, czemu?
<julek> ech...
<dweller> julek: zależy czego potrzebujesz
<bastetmilo> julek: jeśli Cie aż tak to meczy to jej odmów.
<dweller> będzie go jeszcze bardziej męczyć :>
<bastetmilo> bede szczera...
<Vorbis^> może chce sie ukryć przed światem tam gdzie jej szukać nikt nie bedzie?
<bastetmilo> julek: zgódź się i wykorzystaj :>
<julek> bastetmilo: wlasnie dlatego nie chce sie godzic
<bastetmilo> julek: tak czy siak bedziesz miał wyrzuty sumienia! Wiec miej chociaz troche przyjemnosci przy okazji
<julek> bastetmilo: zadna przyjemnosc, wlasnie o to chodzi;)
<bastetmilo> oczywiscie nie sugeruje wykorzystywac dziewczyny wbrew jej woli!!!
<bastetmilo> julek: brzydka?
<julek> brzydka :(
<bastetmilo> TO GDZIE TY MASZ PROBLEM?
<dweller> :D
<bastetmilo> Jak brzydka to nic nie bedzie
<julek> bastetmilo: heh:P
<Vorbis^> nie potrafisz sie opanować czy co?
<bastetmilo> jak jest inteligentna to nie bedzie sie pakowac do łozka
<bastetmilo> no dobra - to spore uproszczenie
<julek> bastetmilo: jest inteligentna, jest brzydka i troche sie pakuje
<bastetmilo> ja rozumie jakby to jakas lasia była
<dweller> znaczy sie desperatka
<julek> 100% desperatka
<BlessJah> julek: upij ja
<bastetmilo> julek: nie pij z nia
<BlessJah> zapakuj do lozka
<BlessJah> i sam idz spac do piwnicy
<julek> heh
<dweller> szkoda że popcornu nie mam :<
<julek> BlessJah: zdarzalo mi sie juz uciekac z wlasnego miszkania i nigdy wiecej...
<BlessJah> ojtam
<bastetmilo> ale ale. Ja sie kiedys przyjacielowi zwaliłam na głowe - i chyba spełniam warunek bycia w miare inteligentna
<BlessJah> mowiles ze w piwnicy masz wersal
<Vorbis^> bedzie sie dobierać to wywal na balkon, niech tam śpi
<julek> bastetmilo: chcial cie wykorzystac?
<bastetmilo> i jakos nie było problemu - ja potrzebowałam sie zatrzymać w Warszawie
<bastetmilo> a on jako muj przyjaciel - przyjal mnie z pokora
<bastetmilo> mój*
<bastetmilo> o żesz
<bastetmilo> napisałam muj
<bastetmilo> julek: nie, nie chciał. Ja jego też nie.
<julek> bastetmilo: ja tez bym ja przyjal, ale to jakies takie naciagane, jestem pewien, ze jakakolwiek kolezanka by ja przenocowala
<bastetmilo> julek: zrób jak chcesz
<julek> a w ogole to ona iagle gdzies mnie chce wyciagac, a ja teraz prawie z domu nie wylaze...
<BlessJah> julek: zbyt grubymi nicmi szyte to by bylo, nie sadzisz?
<BlessJah> choc kto ja wie
<bastetmilo> julek: może sie martwi ze ciagle w domu siedzisz?
<julek> dziewczyna skonczyla studia, chcialaby chyba zostac tutaj, a nie wracc do malego miasteczka
<julek> bastetmilo: nie wiem, ja teraz nie mam jakiejs potrzeby integracji. kiedys mialem
<julek> teraz jakos przywyklem, prawie rok siedze juz sam i nie narzekam
<bastetmilo> julek: i nie przyszło Ci do głowy, że taka zmiana może martwić kogoś kto Cie lubi?
<julek> hmm...
<bastetmilo> bo jakby mój kumple/przyjaciel tak sie zmienił to ja bym sie martwiła
<bastetmilo> tzn. ja już przeszłam taka sytuacje
<julek> hmm...
<BlessJah> zaczyna sie
<bastetmilo> julek: i ludzie sie martwią.
<dweller> hmm, dobrze że o mnie się nikt tak nie martwi
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: chciałeś coś powiedzieć?
<BlessJah> mna sie nie przejmuj, jestem niewychowanym burakiem
<bastetmilo> To juz wszyscy wiedzą
<bastetmilo> nie musisz przypominac
<julek> bastetmilo: mialem taki okres zastoju, jak mialem nadmiar czasu, ze naprawde mialem ochote gdzies wyjsc, albo z kims sie spotkac... wszyscy mieli w dupie
<julek> a pomieszkiwala jeszcze tu taka dziewuszka, ktorej chyba sie w glowie pomieszalo, tez byla dla mnie dosyc szkodliwa...
<julek> (ze musialem wychodzic na spacer z wlasnego mieszkania)
<julek> a teraz zyje mi sie naprawde dobrze
<julek> ale to inne "cool story"
<bastetmilo> julek: możesz być szczery z koleżanką?
<julek> bastetmilo: probowalem
<bastetmilo> i?
<julek> mam jej powiedziec wprost ze mi sie w ogole nie podoba i zeby sobie odpuscila? :/
<bastetmilo> Nie, że czujesz sie niekomfortowo jesli musisz dzielic z kims mieszkanie
<bastetmilo> nawet na pare dni - to za duzy stres
<bastetmilo> i juz
<dweller> wyjdzie na aliena
<bastetmilo> jak nie zrozumie - to odpuść sobie z nia znajomosc
<julek> heh, to mi nie przeszkadza:P
<julek> w ogole sobie odpuszcze i tak chyba
<bastetmilo> problem rozwiazany
<julek> (bycie alienem mi nie przeszkadza)
<dweller> tak się zastanawiam, wszystkie te girlsbandy koreańskie/japońskie w teledyskach tańcza w tej samej scenerii
<dweller> jakies jasne okrągłe pomieszczenie
<bastetmilo> nie wszystkie
<dweller> ale duzo
<julek> moral z historii jest taki, ze gdyby rozmawiala ze mna normalnie to dalej bym ja bardzo lubil, a tak strzela sobie w stope
<dweller> julek: widać nie jest wystarczająco inteligentna
<julek> dweller: przede wszystkim wszedzie girlsy te same
<dweller> ale to jest takie charakterystyczne
<bastetmilo> eh. Ja dziś widziałam śliczną (chyba) Koreankę na przystanku
<julek> mysle, ze ona mnie traktuje jako ostatnia deske ratunku troche
<bastetmilo> ale tak genialnie śliczna była
<bastetmilo> że jeszcze 30 sekund a bym sie zakochała :)
<julek> :)
<BlessJah> julek: ostatnia deska ratunku ale nie w kwestii lokalu?
<julek> chyba nie
<dweller> no, koreanki są ładne, mimo iż wszystkie są po operacji
<julek> BlessJah: albo troche tez
<bastetmilo> uwaga na nisko latające kwantyfikatory
<BlessJah> gdzie ty kwantyfikatory...?
<BlessJah> ach, ok
<BlessJah> dweller: nastepnym razem proszę, pisz większymi literami
 * dweller nie rozumie :<
<BlessJah> przeoczyłem cię i ostrzeżenie o kwantyfikatorach nie miało dla mnie sensu
<dweller> zamiast sie uczyć do egzaminu z analizy to azjatyckie girlsbandy oglądam :<
<julek> dweller: na ktorym roku jest analiza?
<BlessJah> no i matematyczna czy chemiczna?
<bastetmilo> u mnie była na I
<julek> no wlasnie
<dweller> julek: pierwszy
<dweller> cos mi długo te pierwsze roki idą
<julek> standardowe pytanie na chemii: "zaliczyles anala?" (tak nawiasem mowiac)
<julek> dweller: ja cie rozumiem
<dweller> w ogóle
<BlessJah> julek: na ogólnoinżynierskich też o to pytamy
<julek> dweller: jak masz z czyms problem to pokazuj zadania, bedziem razem kombinowac
<BlessJah> ale mamy na myśli innego anala :]
<dweller> chociaż teraz już nie politechnika więc jest lepiej
<julek> :)
<julek> a ja mam 5 z mechaniki kwantowej
<dweller> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYXp6XOj00o
<bastetmilo> dobranoc wszystkim :)
<dweller> o/
<fedorsky> wow ile ludu
<fedorsky> czy tutaj każdy kożyssta z ubuntu??
<fedorsky> korzysta*
<fedorsky> halo?
<gjm> Nie
<gjm> I nie każda osoba która jest obecna na kanale siedzi w tej chwili przed komputerem
<fedorsky> opłaca się fedore zainstalowac?
<fedorsky> ok
<fedorsky> mam dylemat fedora czy opensuse?
<gjm> Przychodzisz na kanał Ubuntu z pytaniem "Fedora czy OpenSuse?", nie wydaje Ci się że coś jest nie tak?
<fedorsky> pytałem się czy tu tylko ubuntu mają i mówiłeś że nie więc wiesz daruj sobie tą agresje, chcesz się dowartościować to banuj mnie
<gjm> Jaką agresję?
<gjm> Zarówno Fedora jak i OpenSuse mają wersje live, sam sprawdź co Ci bardziej odpowiada
<fedorsky> ja wiem, że ktoś nowy jest gorszy niż twoi stali bywalcy
<gjm> Skoro tak uważasz :>
<fedorsky> ja jestem początkujący tutaj pewnie sami zaawansowani.
<fedorsky> jeśli chodzi o szybkość i stabilność to który lepszy?
<fedorsky> lepsze wsparcie
<gjm> Nie wiem, to wszystko zależy od wielu czynników, a przede wszystkim od użytkownika
<gjm> Sam musisz sprawdzić co Ci najbardziej odpowiada
<fedorsky> z arch linux mi nie wyszło więc darowałem sobie i pora na inny
<fedorsky> :)
<gjm> fedorsky: http://jakilinux.org/jaki-linux/porownanie/?distro1=Fedora&distro2=openSUSE
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-27
<fedorsky> z tego wynika że w fedorze jest więcej pakietów niż opensuse a co za tym idzie, większa popularność i społeczeństwo
<gjm> Tak. W ranikngu DistroWatch.com Fedora zajmuje 3 miejsce, a openSUSE 5
<gjm> s/ranikngu/rankingu/
<fedorsky> a przypomniałem sobie ze w opensuse mi wifi nie łączyło po wylogowaniu i musiałem ponownie resetować system
<gjm> Pewnie dałoby się to jakoś rozwiązać :)
<fedorsky> fedora jest ok ale jak testowałem 16stke to mi stery catalyst nie zadziałały i krzaczyło się gnome shell
<fedorsky> może poprawili w 17
<gjm> Więc nie teoretyzuj tylko sprawdź
<fedorsky> tak tylko w 17stce wogóle nie ma sterów catalyst
<fedorsky> w repo nie widze
<fedorsky> nvidia jest
<fedorsky> kmod-catalyst nie ma
<fedorsky> ok see you later guys
<dj_oko> lalalala
<m477> ;o
<dj_oko> :>
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<dj_oko> czy ja wiem, czy dobry
<bastetmilo> co to jest z tym czepianiem się o 'dzień dobry' co?
<m477> jaki dobry?
<jacekowski> jak dzien
<jacekowski> jeszcze noc jest
<m477> i to jaka piekna
<bastetmilo> Słońce wstało, ptaszki śpiewają - dzień jest.
<m477> co za personifikacja
<bastetmilo> Od kiedy stwierdzenie 'dzień jest' to personifikacja?
<m477> :DDDDD
<dj_oko> jest mi bardzo niedobrze.
<m477> co za ...
<m477> gdzie ja zamowie teraz pizze :/
<jacekowski> ja zawsze mam w lodowce
<m477> mrozonki sie nie licza
<jacekowski> nie mrozona
<jacekowski> swieza
<m477> swieza z lodowki?
<jacekowski> w sklepie lokalnym maja genialna rzecz
<jacekowski> idziesz, i mozesz zamowic kazda pizze jaka chcesz
<jacekowski> dowolny typ, w sensie grube ciasto, cienkie ciasto, stuffed crust (nie wiem jak to po polsku)
<jacekowski> wybrac dodatki
<m477> faktycznie genialne
<jacekowski> i ci robia
<jacekowski> i to wszystko swieze
<jacekowski> wrzucic do piekarnika i masz
<jacekowski> a w takim stanie ja mozna z 2-3 dni trzymac
<m477> mozna tez zrobic samemu, wyjdzie pewnie o polowe taniej
<jacekowski> hmm, nie wiem
<m477> sila rzeczy placisz za usluge
<jacekowski> £4 za dwie z 4 dodatkami za 10" pizze
<m477> 10 cali?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> za podstawowa pizze
<m477> to spora
<jacekowski> stuffed crust kosztuje wiecej, 14" kosztuje wiecej, dodatkowe dodatki kosztuja wiecej
<jacekowski> bodajze stuffed crust z 4 dodatkami jest £3.20za 10"
<m477> znasz sie na DSP?
<jacekowski> nie zrobilbym tego znacznie taniej w domu
<jacekowski> m477: a co chcesz wiedziec?
<jacekowski> m477: i przez P masz na mysli Processor czy Processing
<m477> processing
<jacekowski> no to cos wiem
<m477> czy na podstawie wspolczynnikow funkcji transmitancji filtru (FIR) mozna okreslic jak bedzie charakterystyka wygladac, tak z grubsza
<m477> np: y(n) = 0.5 x(n) + 0.5 x(n-1)
<jacekowski> o ile mi wiadomo nie
<jacekowski> sa wzory na przyblizona charakterystyke
<m477> no bo to co podalem to jest filtr dolnoprzepustowy
<m477> a jak sie zamieni jedno 0.5 na -0.5 to jest gorno
<jacekowski> ale to policzysz tylko przyblizona charakterystyke bo to sa wzory przyblizone
<m477> w jakim sensie przyblizone
<m477> i nie wiem z czego to wynika tak na 1 rzut oka, bez liczenia
<jacekowski> w sensie, ktos kombinowal i w koncu mu wyszlo cos co symuluje ten filtr dosyc dokladnie
<m477> w sensie podstawienia za z=exp(jwt)
<m477> hm
<m477> czyli bez liczenia charakterystyki czestotliwosciowej ani rusz?
<dj_oko> fuck yeah, wzory empiryczne
<jacekowski> m477: matlab od czego jest?
<m477> nie wiem, nie uzywam takich badzewi
<jacekowski> PID to jest dopiero ciekawa rzecz
<jacekowski> bo PID da sie dokladnie policzyc odpowiedz
<jacekowski> ale ludzie zapominaja ze czescia PID jest sam system rowniez
<m477> proportional–integral–derivative controller?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> a systemu jako tako nie znasz dokladnie
<jacekowski> w zwiazku z czym tej czesci nie policzysz
<jacekowski> i mozesz tylko ustawiac empirycznie
<jacekowski> a mnie czeka ustawianie PID ktore kontroluje 2 przenosniki tasmowe
<m477> to wyglada jak rownanie rozniczkopwe
<jacekowski> m477: tak
<jacekowski> m477: to jest banalne
<jacekowski> m477: ale musisz miec wartosci wszystkie
<jacekowski> ktorych nie masz
<jacekowski> bo czescia petli jest rowniez cala mechanika ktora to kontroluje
<jacekowski> a mnie czeka ustawianie PID ktore kontroluje 2 przenosniki tasmowe, zeby dostarczaly zadana ilosc materialu
<jacekowski> bo ktos PID wcisnal do takiego systemu
<m477> no to i tak to program liczy za Ciebie
<jacekowski> samo PID tak
<jacekowski> ale ustawienie tego to moj problem
<jacekowski> wzmocnien dla P I i D
<m477> od czego sa symulacje
<jacekowski> symulacje PID sa gowno warte
<jacekowski> bo PID kontroluje czarna skrzynke w zasadzie
<jacekowski> ktorej odpowiedzi nie znam
<jacekowski> i ktorej odpowiedzi sie zmieniaja zeby bylo ciekawiej
<jacekowski> wiec nie mam polowy numerkow do wklepania do symulacji
<m477> i nie mozesz tego w zaden sposob pobrac?
<jacekowski> nie
<m477> bez sensu
<jacekowski> takie jest zycie
<m477> nom
<jacekowski> masz 140m przenosnik tasmowy
<jacekowski> ktory ma jedna wage w pewnym momencie
<jacekowski> i ma przenosic np. 1000 ton materialu na godzine
<jacekowski> a do tego masz rzeczy ktore musza przenosnik spowolnic
<jacekowski> i zatrzymac wszystkie przed nim
<m477> a ta waga na poczatku jest?
<jacekowski> jak np. w momencie gdy wykryje ze silnik sie szybciej kreci od przenosnika bo gdzies objechalo
<jacekowski> m477: w polowie
<m477> tez bezsensu troche
<jacekowski> nie ja to projektowalem
<m477> ;]
<jacekowski> ba, nawet nie ja to programowalem
<jacekowski> ja to tylko bede uruchamial
<m477> jak cos sie zwali to wina bedzie po twojej stronie :>
<jacekowski> te przenosniki przenosza ziemie z tuneli ktore sa kopane pod londynem
<jacekowski> na statki czy jakies barki
<jacekowski> i ta ziemia potem idzie na tych statkach do Wallasea Island Wild Coast project
<jacekowski> kawalek dalej
<jacekowski> http://www.rspb.org.uk/reserves/guide/w/wallaseaisland/
<jacekowski> gdzie robiona jest sztuczna wyspa
<m477> cool
<jacekowski> a kopia tunele dla high speed 2 i crossrail
<jacekowski> ale TBMa widzialem na zywo
<jacekowski> a potem tymi tunelami beda pociagi jechac 300km/h
<jacekowski> i wiecej
<jacekowski> i z polnocy anglii sie bedzie dalo zajechac do paryza w 3h
<jacekowski> a to jest prawie 1000 km
<m477> prawie jak w naszej polandii
<jacekowski> 4 lata jeszcze kopanie tuneli potrwa
<jacekowski> pod samym londynem
<m477> o euro tanieje jak milo
<jacekowski> w ogole eurostar to tez jest kawalek ciekawej technologii
<jacekowski> 800t pociag rozpedzony do 300km/h
<jacekowski> 12MW mocy taki pociag ciagnie
<m477> co w tym ciekawego
<jacekowski> nie tak latwo rozpedzic 800t stali do 300km/h
<m477> czyli osobista elektrownia potrzebna
<jacekowski> i tak zeby bylo to bezpieczne
<jacekowski> eurostar sie 2 razy wykoleil przy 300km/h
<m477> latwiej niz 1ng do ~1c
<jacekowski> i w zasadzie nikomu nic sie nie stalo
<m477> pkp tez ma nielada wyzwanie rozpedzajac swoje pociagii do 50km/h
<jacekowski> w sumie po CMK pociagi jezdza 160km/h prawie
<jacekowski> ale komunizm upadl i nikt CMK nie dokonczyl
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> jacekowski: to według ciebie komunizm był dobry?
<jacekowski> Wizard: lepiej polska wyszla na komunizmie niz na tym co sie potem dzialo
<jacekowski> Wizard: w polsce istnial przemysl elektroniczny
<jacekowski> Wizard: zdolny konkurowac z kazdym fab'em na swiecie
<jacekowski> Wizard: ale CEMI zamkneli w 92 bo komunistyczne
<jacekowski> Wizard: i kilka innych rzeczy
<jacekowski> infrastruktura energetyczna i elektrownie
<jacekowski> w tym atomowe
<jacekowski> 1 reaktor sprzedany za prawie darmo
<jacekowski> reszta na zlom
<TheNumb> jacekowski: parę reaktorów zostało na uczelniach ;p
<qermit> jacekowski: wcale dobrze nie wyszła, zobacz mamy związki zawodowe i wszystko zostało sprzedane za bezcen
<xomrk> siema powiedzcie mi bo mam zamiar kupić laptopa z nvidia/intel o co kaman z tym optimusem
<xomrk> tzn w czym mają ludzie dokładnie problemy
<xomrk> bo jako tako nie zamierzam pod linuksem korzystać za bardzo z nvidi( tylko gry na sevenie) / na linuksie powinna wystarczyc integra w procku
<xomrk> ?
<StarryNight> ja mam laptop z inteli graphics i nie mam problemu z instalowaniem ubuntu
<xomrk> a masz tam dodatkowo nvidie?
<StarryNight> a mam desktopa z nvidia to trzeba troszeczke pracy
<xomrk> ale czym to sie objawa jest jakis problem podczas instalacji / pierwszego uruchomienia?
<StarryNight> na nvida tak
<StarryNight> nvidia
<StarryNight> jak zaczniesz uruchamiac live-cd to musisz zaczynac w nomode setting zeby zainstalowac ubuntu
<jacekowski> qermit: ale to nie wina komunizmu tylko tego co sie dzialo potem
<xomrk> bez tego nic sie nie pokaże na lcd?
<jacekowski> qermit: faktem jest ze polska byla biednym krajem
<jacekowski> qermit: jedna wojna
<jacekowski> qermit: druga wojna
<xomrk> a po zainstalowaniu?
<jacekowski> qermit: prawktycznie wszystko zniszczone
<StarryNight> nie nic sie nie pokaze
<StarryNight> bo instalacji musisz komputer uruchomic w safe-mode zeby wyciscic instalacie
<xomrk> o fak
<Wizard> jacekowski: Nie masz racji.
<Wizard> jacekowski: Jak każdy komuch widzisz tylko to, chcesz widzieć.
<StarryNight> i wtedy sie uruchomi system to jak instalujesz offline
<Wizard> Te zakłady istniały głównie z powodu embargo na produkty z zachodu.
<qermit> jacekowski: jak to nie wina komunizmu
<StarryNight> jak masz konekcje do internetu to ci wszystko sciagnie zybys mogl uruchomic system
<xomrk> a da się wyłączyć integre albo na odwrót nvidie w biosie? Jeśli tak to czy wtedy dalej będzie taki problem występował?
<qermit> jacekowski: jeżeli ktoś mógł kraść i opierdzielać się w pracy przez całe życie to jego mentalności nie zmienisz w kilka miesięcy
<Wizard> Konekcje do internetu? Po jakiemu to? :D
<StarryNight> tego to nie wiem bomoj bios nie ma nvidie integrowana
<xomrk> ok dzięki
<StarryNight> dostep do internetu :)
<jacekowski> nie twierdze ze komunizm byl dobry
<Wizard> :P
<jacekowski> twierdze ze to co sie stalo po 89 bylo gorsze
<Wizard> jacekowski: Niekoniecznie.
<Wizard> To było nieudolne.
<StarryNight> dlatego wyjechalem z polski po 89
<Wizard> Bogowie /o\
<qermit> jacekowski: opuść pokój w którym jest  leń i złodziej na 5 minut
<qermit> i przestań ich "pilnować"
<StarryNight> ja lubie karty nvida dlatego chociasz mam troche pracy jest warte zeby uruchomic linuksa
<Wizard> StarryNight: pisze się Polska!
<jacekowski> qermit: pomysl w jakim stanie byl kraj w 45
<Wizard> WIELKĄ LITERĄ!
<Wizard> jacekowski: Już, koniec.
<qermit> jacekowski: w jednym ze stanów Federacji Rosyjskiej
<jacekowski> qermit: 44 lata pozniej (jedno pokolenie z groszami)
<StarryNight> WYBACZ NIE MAM WIELKICH LITER :)
<StarryNight> ktos mi ukradl
<qermit> Wybaczcie nie mam cierpliwości
<Wizard> Wybaczamy :)
 * qermit tańczy taniec zulugula
<Wizard> Ej, on akurat nic złego nie napisał.
<jacekowski> qermit: jednak po tych 44 latach kraj byl w lepszym stanie, bo jednak wybudowali sporo wszystkiego, i wiekszosc z tego udalo sie sprzedac za wiecej niz to kosztowalo
<qermit> jacekowski: i co z tego skoro każdy kradł
<Wizard> Skoro gospodarka żyła tylko dzięki zastrzykom pieniędzy z zewnątrz?
<qermit> jacekowski: no i super było to że mieliśmy sklepy wtedy i wszystko można było sobie kupic
<Wizard> O też.
<Wizard> I można było mówić o wszystkim też.
<qermit> jacekowski: mam nie mówiła ci jak stała w kolejce po wózek?
<Wizard> I na wczasy pojechać wszędzie, gdzie się chciało.
<jacekowski> a po 89
<jacekowski> malo kogo stac na wczasy
<jacekowski> i na to zeby wszystko kupic
<qermit> buajajajaa
<qermit> jacekowski: jak sie chce to można mieć kasę
<jacekowski> dobre 10 lat to zajelo zeby sie wszystko pozbieralo
<qermit> a nie, sanatoria główną działalnością kopalni
<Wizard> No tak, lepiej mieć pieniądz, który nie ma pokrycia *żadnego*, bo właściwie rząd ustala ile jest warty i siedzieć na dupie.
<StarryNight> czy ktos pamieta pewexy?
<Wizard> Ja.
<qermit> mieli lego
<Wizard> Tak.
<StarryNight> i cinkciarzy?
<qermit> i kolejki na prąd
<Wizard> StarryNight: Ich nie.
<Wizard> StarryNight: Ale co to ma do rzeczy?
<jacekowski> qermit: a zlodziejstwo to akurat bylo dlugo przed komunizmem
<StarryNight> tylko sie pytam :)
<Wizard> Że wybrani mogli sobie kupić?
<qermit> jacekowski: nie twierdzę że w rzymie nikt nie kradł
<jacekowski> Wizard: nie wybrani, tylko obrotni
<Wizard> Że zwykły ciułacz mógł albo kupić na czarnym rynku dolary i próbować szczęścia?
<qermit> jacekowski: dziś obrotni mogą pojechać na wczasy
<StarryNight> kolejki? ja nawet tutaj w stanach w dluzszych kolejkach stoje
<Wizard> jacekowski: Obrotnym nazywasz kogoś, kto nielegalnie kupował walutę?
<qermit> no nie, mam alergię na USA
<jacekowski> Wizard: dalo sie legalnie
<Wizard> qermit: Ja też.
<Wizard> Dziki kraj.
<qermit> i nie można nigdzie namiotu rozbić
<qermit> żeby policja nie przyjechała
<jacekowski> mowilem ze do mnie amerykanie z karabinu celowali
<qermit> jacekowski: też bym celował
<Wizard> :D
<jacekowski> bo koles z ktorym bylem przejechal przez pas startowy bez zatrzymywania sie
<qermit> taka morda to nie dziwota
<Wizard> Na basha!
<qermit> na Warke
<bastetmilo> pojechałabym do USA
<Wizard> Oni mają "demokrację"
<qermit> CIA
<Wizard> Bardzo mi się podobały ostatnie komentarze do wyborów w Egipcie.
<Wizard> Że Amerykańskie władze są "zaniepokojone".
<Wizard> Hehehe. Jeszcze zeszłej zimy Obama tak pięknie mówił, jak się solidaryzuje z Egipcjanami w ich drodze do "demokracji".
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: bylem
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: w sumie, nic ciekawego
<Wizard> A jak oni sobie wybrali w demokratycznych wyborach prezydenta, to są "zaniepokojeni".
<qermit> jacekowski: byłeś w nasa?
<jacekowski> nie
<Wizard> Widocznie w USA jest "demokracja" względna :P
<Wizard> Ludzie mogą wybierać, dopóki wybierają po myśli władzy.
<jacekowski> Wizard: podobno to nie jest do konca "demokratycznie"
<Wizard> Vide: PRL.
<jacekowski> Wizard: bo tam masz muzulmanow i masz innych
<jacekowski> Wizard: i kazdy by chcial w inna strone
<Wizard> Ale to chyba Egipcjan sprawa w którą stronę chcą, nie?
<jacekowski> no tak
<jacekowski> ale masz radykalnych muzulmanow co doszli do wladzy
<jacekowski> i nie utworza silnego rzadu
<jacekowski> wiec sie skoncza bezpieczne wycieczki do egiptu
<jacekowski> nie zdziwilbym sie jakby tam zamieszki wybuchly znowu
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: mam już plan ciekawej wycieczki przygotowany ;)
<jacekowski> jak sobie popatrzysz na katar, arabie saudyjska, bahrajn, czy takie UAE
<jacekowski> a nawet iran
<jacekowski> czy irak 10 lat temu
<jacekowski> tam jest silny rzad
<jacekowski> ktory pilnowal spokoju
<jacekowski> i w takim katarze masz 80% muzulmanow, 10% chrzescijan
<jacekowski> i nie bija sie
<qermit> jacekowski: wiesz że za takie poglądy nie wpuszczają do wielu krajów?
<m477> tak polska zostala zniszczona po wojnie, ale reszta europy to nie? np niemcy potrafily sie odbudowac :(
<m477> tylko tutaj cos nie pyklo jak zwykle :)
<qermit> m477: niemcy wygrały wojnę
<sq3pmk> bo planu marshalla Bierut nie przyjął
<jacekowski> m477: glownym celem niemiec byla polska
<jacekowski> m477: i polska oberwala najbardziej
<m477> qermit: was?
<jacekowski> m477: u niemcow nie bylo zadnych zniszczen tak na prawde
<qermit> JA
<m477> byly
<jacekowski> m477: jak wiedzieli ze nie dadza rady to zamiast ciagnac to samego konca, sie poddali
<sq3pmk> a Drezno, Berlin?
<sq3pmk> chociaż wiadomo, że nie tak jak Warszawa
<jacekowski> sq3pmk: lista miast zniszczonych w niemczech jest tak dluga jak lista miast ktore sie ostaly w polsce
<m477> jeszcze rozwalali wszystko to co zostalo
<m477> jacekowski: to nic nie znaczy
<m477> bo moglo byc zero ostalych i zero zniszczonych i vice versa
<m477> zreszta po wojnie na niemcy byly nalozone represje
<qermit> buahahaha
<qermit> represje
<qermit> jakie
<jacekowski> m477: po 1 wojnie tez mieli
<jacekowski> m477: olali to
<sq3pmk> to nie ta wojna.
<m477> nie olali
<qermit> polska jest w strategicznie kiepskim miejscu
<qermit> nie ma żadnych surowców
<qermit> dostępu do oceanu
<qermit> i jest otoczona przez wrogie mocarstwa
<m477> takie czechy nie maja nawet do morza
<qermit> (Niemcy, Czechy, Rosja)
<m477> a sa w lepszej sytuacji gospodarczej
<m477> wiec?
<m477> dla polaka wszystkie nacje sa wrogie
<qermit> m477: ale czechy nie mają polskiej mentalności
<jacekowski> i zlodziejstwa
<jacekowski> a czechy tez mialy komunizm
<jacekowski> wegry
<m477> nie bylo czech
<bastetmilo> Czechosłowacja
<jacekowski> czechoslowacja*
<jacekowski> w zasadzie idealny dowod na to ze nie mozna winic komunizmu za wszystko co zle w polsce
<jacekowski> bo kupa krajow miala komunizm, i sa w znacznie lepszej sytuacji
<bastetmilo> Ale to chyba Czesi po upadku komunizmu zrobili sobie czystki w rządzie?
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: kazdy normalny kraj zrobil
<jacekowski> tylko w polsce nie wyszlo
<m477> ano
<bastetmilo> ergo - nie żyjemy w normalnym kraju
<bastetmilo> Czas uciekać.
<bastetmilo> Np. do Czech :)
<jacekowski> znam ludzi co pracuja w czechach
<jacekowski> i ta sama firma
<jacekowski> czeska firma
<jacekowski> w polsce placi polowe tego co w czechac
<jacekowski> czechach
<jacekowski> wyzsze podatki jeszcze dobijaja
<bastetmilo> http://next.gazeta.pl/next/1,114656,11954332,I_w_ciecz_sie_obrocisz__Polski_patent_na_niszczenie.html
<qermit> stare
<qermit> kurtka wodna, nie mam debugera ze sobą, jak zaktualizuje źle bootloader to wszystko pójdzie spać
<qermit> chyba że da się odpalić obraz systemu cpio z nandlfash
<qermit> uiii zadziałało
<qermit> :E
<Wizard> qermit: :)
<m477> :)
<m477> nie
<Piterek> czesc, witam wszystkich....
<Piterek> czy ktoś pomoże mi w instalacji ubuntu 11.04 ?
<sq3pmk> no?
<sq3pmk> jaki jest problem>
<Piterek> rzecz dotyczy wi fi w HP6125, jestem początkującym uzytkownikiem i nie daję rady z konfiguracją
<jacekowski> jaki problem
<jacekowski> bo powinno dzialac samo
<jacekowski> bez pomocy
<Piterek> no niestety nie działa i nie wiem w jakie zakładki wejść by wpisać hasło dostępu
<jacekowski> powinno samo zapytac
<Piterek> po uruchomieniu programu żaden komunikat nie pojawia się, natomiast po rowinięciu wskaźnika sygnału sieci pojawiają się "VPN Connections", "zaznaczone " Enable Networking" i Edit Conections
<jacekowski> hmm, karty wifi nie wykrywa w takim razie
<Piterek> też tak podejrzewam i kłopot w tym jak dograć do niej stery...?
<Piterek> czy podobnie jak w WIN...?
<jacekowski> wlasnie klopot
<jacekowski> bo powinno dzialac
<jacekowski> jak nie dziala to ogolnie jestes w dupie
<jacekowski> ndiswrapperem mozna kombinowac
<jacekowski> ale to hmm, skomplikowane
<Cyr4x> tez wam chrome 20 nie startuje na ubuntu?
<sq3pmk> to już chrome 20 jest?
<Szatan> ya
<sq3pmk> w mordę, ale czas szybko leci :P
<BlessJah> :: google-chrome 18.0.1025.168-1 -> 20.0.1132.43-1
<BlessJah> przespałem kilka wersji?
<Szatan> gentoo prawdę Ci powie
<Szatan> nom, przespałeś
<BlessJah> ile? ze dwie pewnie?
<Szatan> BlessJah: http://wklej.org/id/780825/
<gjm> Milion
<BlessJah> Szatan: jest tam coś, co powinno mieć dla mnie szczególne znaczenie?
<Szatan> BlessJah: odpowiedź na Twoje pytanie ;)
<BlessJah> ile wersji pytałeś? w chrome mam przecież w stable i beta jedną i tą samą, a dev mnie średnio interesuje
<BlessJah> s/pytałeś/przespałem/
<BlessJah> rozkojarzony dzisiaj jestem
<szkodnik> hello
<BlessJah> o/
<szkodnik> :)
<Cyr4x> oglądacie konferencje google?
<Szatan> o szkodnik ;)
<Szatan> szkodnik: jak tam życie?
<BlessJah> Cyr4x: cos ciekawego?
<szkodnik> Szatan, powoli do przodu ;)
 * szkodnik czeka, az jej paznokcie wyschna
<Cyr4x> teraz pokazują tablet google
<Cyr4x> a wcześniej świetne notyfikacje z andka 5.0
<CookieM> każda sroczka swój ogonek chwali
<Szatan> szkodnik: randka? ;)
<CookieM> ale ogólnie życzę Google wszystkiego najlepszego
<szkodnik> Szatan, to ja musze isc na randke, zeby sobie pazury pomalowac?:P
<szkodnik> btw, kto sie umawi w srody na randki?:D
<BlessJah> szkodnik: a czemu nie?
<szkodnik> bo jutro ide na 8 do pracy
<szkodnik> nie, nei ide na randke
<BlessJah> to jedyny powod?
<szkodnik> jade na lotnisko po nowego wspollokatora
<Szatan> szkodnik: a wiadomo kogo spotkasz ;)
<szkodnik> Szatan, wiadomo :D
<szkodnik> a paznokcie pomalowane zgodnie z rozkladem :P
<szkodnik> po rpostu rano rpzed wyjsciem do pracy nie mam czasu an takie pierdoly
<Szatan> na jednym logo facebooka na drugim logo google etc. :D
<BlessJah> na prawej kolory z loga google
<BlessJah> na lewej windowsa
<Szatan> BlessJah: za proste ;)
<BlessJah> no i zostaja dwa paznokcie, z ktorymi nie miadomo co
<Szatan> Flagę Polski?
<BlessJah> gadamy o malowaniu paznokci?
<szkodnik> moglibyscie chociaz czasami poudawac, ze zyjecie w normalnym swiecie, co? ;)
<szkodnik> dobra, idem
<szkodnik> cu
<BlessJah> szkodnik: normalny swiat nie chcial dzisiaj isc ogladac fontanny, to siedze na ircu
<tajwanuser> cze
<CookieM> ść
<bastetmilo> re
<jacekowski> http://teleinformatyka.pb.pl/2627257,13202,zamach-na-atenska-siedzibe-microsoftu
<jacekowski> radykalni linuxowcy
<bastetmilo> Ale dziś cisza tu...
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Ja jestem.
<gjm> I ja
<Wizard> Cześć :)
<Wizard> gjm: Będziesz na zlocie?
<bastetmilo> heh
<Wizard> Się piwa napijemy.
<bastetmilo> Chyba znalazłam fajna knajpke
<gjm> 50/50
<Wizard> Jako towarzystwo wzajemnej adoracji.
<bastetmilo> Tylko musze zadzwonic i zarezerwowac miejsce
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Ja dzisiaj odkryłem fantastyczną restaurację w Łodzi.
<Wizard> Jakie mają dobre jedzenie i fajny wystrój.
<bastetmilo> I jeszcze musze jakies miejsce na obiad znalezc
<Wizard> A ceny jakie :P
<bastetmilo> Ale jutro ide ogladac pokój i jak sie uda to od 1 lipca bede mogla testowac restauracje
<Wizard> Pokój?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no. Chce wynając
<Wizard> Wczoraj mnie naszły złe myśli i musiałem przeinstalować Ubuntu.
<Wizard> Тест, тест, работает УТФ?
<Wizard> `utftest
<Wizard> :'(
<BlessJah> żółć
<BlessJah> co się stało z przekliniakiem?
<Wizard> Nie wiem.
<Wizard> qermit: Co się stało z przekliniakiem?
<bastetmilo> zepsuł się
<bastetmilo> :)
<Wizard> Naprawdę?
<bastetmilo> Naprawdę pytasz?
<BlessJah> w ostatnią niedzielę miał timeouta
<Voldenet> pingowałem go
<Voldenet> i jakoś tak wyszło
<Wizard> beboj też miał timeouta i jakoś wrócił.
<gjm> Może żona urwała qermitowi kabel od internetu?
<gjm> A nie, qermit wrócił
<bastetmilo> Nie chce mi się pracować :( niech ktoś mnie wyręczy
<gjm> Niech mi ktoś zapłaci
<bastetmilo> Ja to nawet mogłbaym sie podzielić kasa
<BlessJah> gjm: zapracujesz, to ci zapłacą
<gjm> No co Ty nie powiesz
<gjm> Zostań moim guru, co?
<bastetmilo> No. Bez pracy nie ma kołaczy :>
<bastetmilo> Ja to mam taki problem, że nawet i bym z chęcią czasem coś podzleciła komuś, bo nie mam czasu. Ale nie ma komu. No bo kto zrobi tak dobrze jak ja? ;)
<bastetmilo> Idę wysłać swoje przepisy na konkurs :)
<Szatan> bastetmilo: a potem pan X powie że "do garów!" bo wysłałąś przepisy na konkurs
<bastetmilo> Co będzie niewłaściwe, bo przecież to panowie są lepszymi kucharzami? Gdzie mnie do takich miszczów kucharskich.
<bastetmilo> Ja mogę tylko klepać przepiski na słit blogaska, a nie przy garach stać.
<bastetmilo> (bez tego ? miało być)
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> moglby ktos mi za jakies 3 sekundy odpowiedziec (cokolwiek na privie albo tutaj ale z wywolaniem nicka)? integracje pidgina z gnomeshellem testuje :)
<DaZ> szymon_g:
<szymon_g> dzieki jeszcze raz. wszystko ladnie sie integruje
<szymon_g> coz- GS nie taki gowniany jest najwyrazniej
<dj_oko> naprawdę próbowałem się przekonać
<dj_oko> dorzuciłem dock, workspace indicator
<dj_oko> ale na classic jednak działam szybciej
<szymon_g> no, jak sie dluzej popracuje to sie zobaczy.ja zreszta wiecej dorzucilem :)
<DaZ> kde lepsze
<DaZ> wole odrzucać niż dorzucać :f
<szymon_g> nah, mniej niz godzina po instalacji fedorki i juz 2 bugraporty wyslane :)
<szymon_g> no, powiedzmy ze lepsze. od 2 lat glupiego bledu z pogranicza Qt/KDE mi naprawic nie umieja :/
<tajwanuser> kutwa
<tajwanuser> jaka jest kombinacja klawiszy do chowania ramki okienka?
<DaZ> lolco
<szymon_g> co, starsza cie zlapala jak filmiki ogladales ;)?
<BlessJah> nie, pokazuje mu ramke wokol chromium czy innego syfu, ktory sam sie dekoruje
<szkodnik> hiszpania gra w niedzziele
<tajwanuser> szymon_g: ? do czego to bylo?
<szkodnik> szymon_g, :)
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: nieee... jest jakas kombinacja klawiszy, ktora wylacza ramke
<tajwanuser> chyba ma zwiazek z unity
<tajwanuser> ja unity nie uzywam a ramka mi sie wylaczyla
<szymon_g> hejka szkodnik :)
<szkodnik> co tam?:)
<tajwanuser> kiedys juz to jakos wlaczalem
<tajwanuser> no ale jesli nie wiecie o co chodzi
<tajwanuser> to tym bardziej nie bedziecie znac kombinacje klawiszy
<szymon_g> no, jakos leci. powolutku, ale zawsze do przodu :)
<tajwanuser> przezyje bez obramowania do restartu systemu:P
<szkodnik> tajwanuser, wiesz zawsze mozes pokazac screenshot jakis, to by raczje ulatwilo sprawe ;)
<szkodnik> szymon_g, ciesze sie
<DaZ> kwin generalnie ogarnia takie rzeczy pod alt+f3 :f
<DaZ> jak tam u was to nie wiem.
<szkodnik> DaZ, ty nadal tu siedzisz?
<szymon_g> a co u ciebie slychac szkodniku :)?
<szkodnik> powaznie, nadal cie tu wpuszczaja?:D
<szymon_g> haha
<szkodnik> szymon_g, u mnie podobnie ;)
<DaZ> bo mnie lubią
<szkodnik> wlasnie przywloklam nowgo wspollokatora z lotniska
<BlessJah> stawiał opór?
<szkodnik> rozpakowuje sie pod czujnym wzrokiem kotow
<szkodnik> BlessJah, nie, ale zmusil do obejrzenia koncowki meczu po powrocie :D
<tajwanuser> wszedzie te koty:P
<szymon_g> szkodnik: o, "wspollokator" ;)?
<szkodnik> nie szymon_g tym razem to tylko klopoty finansowe :D
<szymon_g> ta, to jest to co mowisz rodzicom ;)
<szkodnik> :D
<szkodnik> gdyby jeszcze byl w moim typie, to kto wie :P
<BlessJah> jakby rodzicom powiedziala ze ma finansowe klopoty, ale zeby sie nie martwili, bo zalatwi sobie wspollokatora...
<szkodnik> BlessJah, ja mam prawie 28 lat, powiedzieliby, ze sie ciesza :D
<szkodnik> tylko dzisiaj sobie uswiadomilam, ze w sumie, musze sobie poszukac jakichs znajomych,  ktoryimi mozna po polsku pogadac..
<tajwanuser> heh... ja ja bym chcial zeby rodzice mojej dziewczyny mysleli podognie:D
<szkodnik> w pracy caly dzien po hispansku, w domu teraz tez po hiszpansku.
<jacekowski> szkodnik: masz nas i irca
<szkodnik> dupa tam
<BlessJah> msaz nas :)
<tajwanuser> szkodnik: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/screenshotayau.png/ :)
<szkodnik> tajwanuser, no j to ci n prwno nie pomoge, ale moze ktos inny da rade ;)
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: nacisnij i przytrzymaj Win
<jacekowski> w ogole
<jacekowski> http://uk.eye.fi/
<jacekowski> karta SD z wifi
<jacekowski> i wysyla pliki automatycznie
<jacekowski> bez wyciagania z aparatu
<jacekowski> dziala z kazdym aparatem
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: nie to
<BlessJah> wczoraj sie chwaliles
<tajwanuser> ja?
<BlessJah> nie, jac	
<tajwanuser> a
<szkodnik> jejuuu jutro znowu do pracy
<BlessJah> ej, na screenie to nie jest unity
<szkodnik> dobra, ide se
<tajwanuser> szkodnik: babcia albo samochod w nocy:P ale niewygodnie
<szkodnik> buenas noches, chicos!
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: no wlasnie nie jest a chyba wlaczyl sie efekt z unity:P
<szkodnik> tajwanuser, nie interesuja mnie te szczegoly :D
<tajwanuser> :D
<szkodnik> poza tym jak dorosniecie, to bedziecie mogli sobie sami cos wynajac wspolnie ;)
<jacekowski> ale dzisiaj mi przyszla
<jacekowski> i sie bawie
<tajwanuser> szkodnik: cierpliwosc nie jest moja najmocniejsza strona:P
<szkodnik> ide spac
<szkodnik> dobranoc
<tajwanuser> branoc
<tajwanuser> wlaczylem to przypadkowo
<tajwanuser> to musi sie dac jakos wylaczyc
<BlessJah> kto jak dorosnie?
<tajwanuser> narazie udalo mi sie wyslac wiadomosc bez tresci na sasiednim kanale
<tajwanuser> :P
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: chyba ja z moja dziewczyna
<BlessJah>  
<tajwanuser> tez nie wiem w jaki sposob:P
<tajwanuser> ale sie udalo
<szymon_g> szkodnik: milej nocy!
<BlessJah> ^^
<BlessJah> to nie jest trudne, trzeba tylk osie postarac
<jacekowski> tajwanuser: taka?
<jacekowski>  
<BlessJah> nie, raczej taka jak ja
<tajwanuser> hm
<tajwanuser> ctrl+fghj
<tajwanuser> na wcisnetym caly czas
<pakos> kto tu gaworzyl po rusku?
<BlessJah> pakos: pewnie i tak juz spi
<gjm> Pewnie tak
<szymon_g> jak uroczo. rhythmbox sie wywalil, teraz bugreporter chce zainstalowac 138 pakietow by wyslac raport o.O
<szymon_g> openldap-debuginfo
<szymon_g> ..
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-28
<BlessJah> wicd rozłączał mi się co kilkanaście/dziesiąt minut
<BlessJah> jednak nie ma to jak stary dobry iwconfig, wpa_supplicant i dhcpcd sklejone odrobiną basha
<dj_oko> heh
<dj_oko> NM też mi się rozłącza, przy WPA-Corporate
<dj_oko> swego czasu stosowałem plik /etc/network/interfaces, gdzie m.in. było hasło do domowego wifi, pisane jawnym tesktem ;)
<BlessJah> zbyt szybko pochwaliłem
<BlessJah> znaczy coś nie teges albo z routerem, albo z kartą
<BlessJah> lol, skrypt którego używam do łączenia się ostatnio był edytowany... 11 stycznia 2011
<dj_oko> to dawno/niedawno?
<BlessJah> s/11/19/
<dj_oko> na lapku mam naskrobany skrypt do playlist, chyba w 2003
<BlessJah> no, półtora roku temu
<BlessJah> dawno, lapek ma chyba 3 lata
<dj_oko> nie, 2005
<dj_oko> przeniesiony oczywiście z Pierwszej Stacjonarki
<BlessJah> naskrobany, ale kiedy ostatnio go edytowałeś?
<dj_oko> no tak właśnie jakoś wtedy :D 2005
<BlessJah> disconnect był edytowany w marcu tego roku
<BlessJah> ciekawe co dodawałem
<BlessJah> aww, zastanawiam sie czemu inne IP dostaję
<BlessJah> zapomnialem ze ustawilem losowanie MAC :]
<BlessJah> w skrypcie
<m477> co ja pacze
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<Wizard> Cześć
<bastetmilo> hej Wizard
<shpaq> mornin'
<StarryNight> not yet
<bastetmilo> Wizard: znalazłam knajpę - http://www.wrocek.pl/miejsca/pokaz/112/Salonik - myślę, że tam będzie fajnie
<Wizard> :)
<m477> zeby sie alkoholizowac?
<qermit> Wizard: zamieniasz sie w FTPD?
<Wizard> W HTTPD.
<Wizard> m477: Tak.
<Wizard> Na tym nasz zlot będzie poległa.
<Wizard> Będziemy pić wódę, wszczykiwać marychuaninę i wąchać kompot.
<Wizard> \o/
<m477> a masz maki zeby kompot zrobic? :)
<m477> jak tak to wpadam ze sprzetem :+)
<m477> i grzejemy
<Wizard> Myślę, że gdybyś faktycznie kiedykolwiek brał kompot, to już byś teraz nie siedział na IRCu.
<m477> :(
<m477> skad te przypuszczenia
<m477> kiedys to byly czasy, nie to co teraz
<Wizard> A co jest teraz?
<m477> posucha
<bastetmilo> zawsze możesz wąchać klej
<Wizard> bastetmilo: To chyba nie to samo.
<Wizard> Heroina jest mocna.
<Wizard> Najlepsze jest to, że m477 ma adres z osiedla akademickiego AGH.
<Wizard> To jest ten typ studenta, co żyje tylko wirtualnie.
<Wizard> Bo realnie wychodzi tylko do ubikacji, albo się najebać
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ja wiem że klej to nie heroina.
<m477> język!
<m477> Wizard: fajnie ze dokonujesz takich ocen, w ogole mnie nie znajac, wszystkim przybijasz tak etykietę?
<Wizard> m477: Jasne ;)
<m477> :/
<Wizard> Ale pisanie o tym, jak to się niby ćpa jest nieco zabawne.
<Wizard> Szczególnie tu.
<m477> a gdzie tak napisalem?
<Wizard> Dobra, już, przepraszam, więcej nie będę ci przyklejał etykietek i nic.
<m477> nie oczekuje przeprośin :/
<m477> zreszta nie wiem za co przepraszasz
<m477> ja tylko zadalem pytanie
<gjm> \o
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<BlessJah> s/8
<BlessJah> /8
<BlessJah> erm?
<Wizard> Czy to prawda, że w Ubu 12.10 chcą zrezygnować z Unity 2D?
<Wizard> Quintasan_, kklimonda?
<kklimonda> Wizard: tak slyszalem
<kklimonda> dunno czy taki plam jest nadal
<Wizard> A co z tymi komputerami, na których compiz nie działa?
<kklimonda> z llvmpipe powinien działać wszędzie
<kklimonda> tam gdzie nie działa i tak nie ma sensu pchać
<kklimonda> unity*
<Wizard> To jest nieprawda.
<Wizard> Mam dwie maszyny, na których Unity-2d chodzi bardzo dobrze.
<Wizard> Jedna to jest taka płytka z ARM A8, nie pamiętam ile to ma teraz, 1,5GHz, dwa rdzenie.
<kklimonda> *shrug*
<kklimonda> płytki deweloperskie nie są targetem unity
<kklimonda> albo masz akcelerację 3d, albo masz wystarczający procesor by uciągnąć llvmpipe
<kklimonda> albo nie masz, i używasz czegoś co nie potrzebuje wodotrysków
<kklimonda> unity 2d jest moim zdaniem słabo używalne
<Wizard> :D
<kklimonda> tzn. nie działa ani expose
<Wizard> No nie działa.
<Wizard> Wkurza tylko.
<kklimonda> ani sensowna prezentacja pulpitów
<Wizard> Też wkurza tylko.
<kklimonda> więc jeżeli będą w stanie zoptymalizować compiza pod llvmpipe to tylko im podziękować wypada
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Cóż, na pracowym lapku nie ma problemu, chociaż mam tu nieszczęsnego optimusa.
<kklimonda> swoją drogą ciekawe jak llvmpipe się sprawuje w ogóle na procesorze sprzed ~6 lat
<kklimonda> (afair to są pierwsze procesory z sse3 które jest zalecane ;))
<avatar_project> witajcie
<avatar_project> wiem ze to nie jest oficjalny kanel mojego distro ale jedyny polski jaki znam
<gjm> Czemu kłamiesz?
<gjm> (:
<avatar_project> mam puppy linux
<avatar_project> i nie wiem jak grafike zainstalowac
<avatar_project> VIA VT8623 (Apollo CLE266) taka mam
<gjm> Za ten kit Ci nie pomogę <;
<avatar_project> mowie jaki znam
<avatar_project> tych kanalow jest tyle tutaj ze szok'
<bjfs> ja tam używam Unity 2D, bo na vboksie nie za bardzo optymalnie chodziło "3D" ;-P
<gjm> "jedyny polski jaki znam", a na #gentoo-pl to kto o to samo pytał?
<gjm> I na #main@pirc
<avatar_project> nie bylem nawet na tym kanale
<avatar_project> gentoo
<Admc`> Otrzymałem za zadanie wyczyścić laptopa z windowsem z wirusów (laptop się nie uruchamia). Jakiego antywirusa na linuxa użyć?
<gjm> lol?
<Admc`> no tak
<Admc`> laptop się nie uruchamia z powodu wirusa
<Admc`> wyświetla komunikat żeby wpłacić 100 euro na jakieś konto
<Admc`> tak to jest jak da się kobiecie komputer do używania :P
<bjfs> no tak, ostatni hit Internetu
<avatar_project> mozna jakos doinstalowac ta grafike ?
<avatar_project> nawet przegladarki nie mozna uzyc
<Admc`> avatar_project: nie, bo VIA to badziew
<bjfs> Admc`: jak masz legalnego windowsa to najlepiej linuksem skopiuj dane na usb i kropnij systen
<Admc`> bjfs: myślisz że mi się chce?
<Admc`> to nie jest mój laptop
<avatar_project> tylko ze tutaj nic nie zmienie
<Admc`> nie musi działać dobrze i szybko
<avatar_project> to jest terminal
<Admc`> avatar_project: kup nowego laptopa jak chcesz używać na nim linuxa
<Admc`> bo VIA to najgorsza firma
<avatar_project> to nie laptop
<avatar_project> tylko thin client
<Admc`> no to bywa
<Admc`> kup coś z integrą intela
<avatar_project> na bank jakies sterowniki sa
<Admc`> avatar_project: nie ma
<Admc`> i nie będzie
<avatar_project> zadnych ?
<bjfs> kazda karta powinna chodzic w trybie vesa, wiec mozesz miec w miare zjadliwa rozdzielczosc jak sprzet jest przeczietny ;p
<Admc`> avatar_project: via już od 10 lat za przeproszeniem pieprzy że zrobi sterowniki i nie zrobili
<avatar_project> ten chip obsluguje do 1600xXXX 32 bit
<Admc`> bjfs: to jak?
<avatar_project> tylko ze przegladarka itp zle dziala
<Admc`> bo ja znalazłem info że jest avast, avg i nod32 na linuxa
<bjfs> nie używam av na linuksie do skanowania partycji windows ;]
<avatar_project> a nie da rady chociaz troszke to poprawic ?
<Voldenet> po co komu antywirus na linuchu?!
<bjfs> Voldenet: do filtrowania poczty np.
<bastetmilo> bjfs: czy Ty przyjedziesz na zlot?
<Voldenet> filtrowania poczty...
<Voldenet> ma sens
<bjfs> bastetmilo: ta, ale bardziej prawdopodobne na jeden dzin, niz dwa
<bastetmilo> bjfs: czyli tylko sobota?
<bjfs> bastetmilo: yes
<bastetmilo> bjfs: tak z tydzień przed zlotem będę jeszcze potrzebowała potwierdzenie na maila :), że bedziesz na 100%
<bjfs> bastetmilo: a co? rezerwujesz cos czy jak? ;p ja moge byc w roznych miejscach w zaleznosci od tego kogo ze znajomych spotkam po drodze :p
<bastetmilo> bjfs: tak, chce dla nas zarezerowować miejsce w knajpie
<bjfs> ok, to dobrze do tego czasu znac pi*oko harmonogram zajec :D
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Ja muszę zaklepać sobie jakiś hotel.
<Wizard> Kto jeszcze nocuje we Wrocku?
<Admc`> Wizard: jest jakiś zlot? O.o
<bastetmilo> Admc`: się obudziłeś
<Admc`> a, widzę :D
 * bjfs nocuje w PKS-ie
<Admc`> akurat taka data że mnie nie ma
<Admc`> będę w Katowicach
<bastetmilo> Admc`: będzie za rok. Wtedy przyjedziesz :)
<Admc`> trochę szkoda, bo mieszkam tylko 25 km od wrocka :P
<bastetmilo> Admc`: hahaha. faktycznie szkoda. A jesteś wcześniej w okolicy?
<Admc`> bastetmilo: zawsze kiedy chcesz :P
<Admc`> od 1 lipca będę miał bilet miesięczny
<bastetmilo> Bo w tygodniu będzie już kifka i ja
<bastetmilo> można wyskoczyć gdzieś
<Admc`> bastetmilo: z tym że mnie caly tydzień nie ma
<Admc`> od 8 do 15
<Admc`> czy jakoś tak
<bastetmilo> Aaa
<bastetmilo> to nie bardzo
<mucha090> czy ma ktoś może z was program o nazwie mp3 update tool?
<Admc`> mucha090: a do czego to sluży?
<Admc`> bastetmilo: a czemu akurat wrocław?
<dweller> Admc`: bo nikt inny nie chciał organizować u siebie
<Admc`> kto tu jest z Wrocławia?
<dweller> bastetmilo pytaj
<Admc`> bastetmilo: ↑↑
<bastetmilo> Admc`: bo Kifka tu będzie, ja będę... I tak jakoś wyszło.
<mucha090> Admc`: to jest program do flashowania mp3 playerów
<mucha090> znalazłem jakiś u siebie i chciałbym go ożywić:P
<bastetmilo> Admc`: paradoksalnie ci, którzy tu mieszkają to się pewnie nie pojawią wcale :)
<bjfs> bastetmilo: może jeszcze jedną koleżankę z Wro da się zaciągnąć, ale ona nie chce się deklarować; aczkolwiek chęci są :b
<bastetmilo> :)
<Admc`> bastetmilo: np. ja :D
<Admc`> bo akurat będę u mojego
<Admc`> jak ktoś nie chce kasy na hotel wydawać to może z couchsurfingu skorzystać
<bjfs> ja tam mam circa about 200km ;]
<bastetmilo> 200 km? Pikuś.
<Admc`> bastetmilo: może będę 15
<Admc`> albo nawet 14
<bastetmilo> :)
<kichawa> http://pastebin.com/Tiy2h9P3
<Admc`> jakiś plan jest w ogóle?
<Admc`> bo na stronie widzę tylko ogóły
<Wizard> Admc`: Przyjeżdżasz też?
<Admc`> Wizard: to zależy od pewnego czynniku
<bastetmilo> Admc`: plan się organizuje. Ale będziemy zwiedzać :)
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Ja przyjadę z żoną.
<bastetmilo> O.
<bastetmilo> Jednak?
<Wizard> Tak, powiedziała, że jak mamy zwiedzać, to ona chętnie.
<bastetmilo> hyh :)
<Admc`> ciekawe czy jest jeszcze coś do zwiedzania we wro
<Admc`> ^^
<Wizard> Mnie się zdawało, że to ładne miasto.
<Admc`> Wizard: no ładne całkiem (tylko rynek)
<Admc`> ale wiesz, ja już wiele rzeczy we wrocku widziałem ;)
<Wizard> A to jak wszędzie.
<Wizard> A ja tam byłem raz w życiu i chętnie pojadę.
<bjfs> ja zawsze byłem przejazdem i zawsze były roboty drogowe ;p
<bastetmilo> bjfs: no teraz nie jest aż tak źle :)
<Admc`> bjfs: teraz nie ma bo euro
<Admc`> ale jak się euro skończy to znowu rozkopią :P
<bjfs> cool
<mucha090> kto z was potrafi się bawić w photoshopie?
<mucha090> jakby ktoś z was potrafił zwiększyć ostrość obrazku na którym znajduje się pewien człowiek
<mucha090> http://www.echodnia.eu/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20120628/POWIAT0104/120628850
<mucha090> bo pochodze z kielc
<mucha090> i jakby to zdjęcie które znajduje się na tej w/w stronie było bardziej ostre to bym może pomógł złapać tego bydlaka :/
<Wizard> Fotoszop nic tu nie da.
<mucha090> Wizard: to co w takim razie da...?
<bastetmilo> Ten program co fo mają w CSI!
<Wizard> Nic. Zdjęcie jest fatalnej jakości i nic na to nie poradzisz.
<Wizard> W czym?
<bastetmilo> go*
<bastetmilo> Wizard: Crime Scene Investigations
<bjfs> na filmach wszystko jest prost ;)
<bjfs> s/prost/proste/
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Czyli co, badanie miejsca zbrodni, bo dalej nie łapię.
<Wizard> W sensie, że śledczy takie mają?
<BlessJah> o/
<Wizard> Cześć BlessJah.
<BlessJah> bawicie sie w CSI!
<BlessJah> \o/
<Wizard> To dopiero mi gógle powiedziały, że to jakiś głupi serial jest. :D
<BlessJah> w jakim ty swiecie zyjesz?
<dweller> no własnie on zyje a nie CSI ogląda
<bastetmilo> Jak można nie wiedzieć co to jest CSI
<bastetmilo> o_O
<bastetmilo> 12 lat serial produkują...
<bastetmilo> Obejrzałam (przynajmniej próbowałam) pare dni temu najnowszy odcinek CSI:NY - jednak decyzja podjęta w zeszłym sezonie, żeby tego nie oglądać dalej była słuszna.
<BlessJah> dweller: obejrzalem pol odcinka csi
<bastetmilo> jakiego CSI?
<BlessJah> bo ja wiem?
<bastetmilo> No jak nie wiesz?
<bastetmilo> Miasto jakie tam było?
<BlessJah> widzialem moze z 10 minut odcinka, rozlozone na raty
<bastetmilo> eh
<BlessJah> nie rozumiem fascynacji moimi doswiadczeniami z tym serialem
<PushUpek> dobry
<bastetmilo> Bo CSI:NY jest słabe tak jak Miami. Pierwsze 7 sezonów Las Vegas jest bardzo dobre. Jeśli trafiłeś na słabe no to nic dziwnego, że Ci sie niespodobało.
<dweller> burn notice fajne jest z tych axnowych
<dweller> a przynajmniej było
<PushUpek> w Burn Notice wpienia ten typ po solarce z wadą wymowy i po botoksie :D
<dweller> który? :D
<dweller> bo ich tam duzo jest
<dweller> było
<dweller> jak oglądałem, potem się skończył rok akademicki a teraz nie mam telewizora i nie chce mi się ściągać
<PushUpek> no ten co Michaela grał ;)
<PushUpek> Sam Axe trzymał ten serial, jak typa widziałem to ciągle mi się przypominała Armia ciemności z nim :D
<bastetmilo> ja nie moge ścierpieć tego Donovana - dlatego nawet nie podchodze to tego serialu
<PushUpek> Breaking Bad jest dobre
<bastetmilo> Faktycznie - pierwszy ocinek był niezły - ale potem mi się dysk zbiesił
<shpaq> Wizard: serio? za bycie grzecznym dostałem kopa? :| mam pisać 'siema chuje'?
<bastetmilo> i musiałam wywalić wszystkie filmy, bo backup się nie chciał zmieścić
 * Wizard /o\
<Wizard> Ojczystym językiem gardzo, Ojczyznę w dupie majo..
<Wizard> Dokąd ten świat zmierza?
<BlessJah> backup filmow?
<BlessJah> oO
<bastetmilo> Nie było filmów. Nie zmieściły się.
<shpaq> Wizard: wcale nie gardzą; wskaż mi określenie które będzie odpowiednikiem 'mornin'
<BlessJah> ran
<bastetmilo> Uratowałam tylko 'Znaki szczególne' :(
<bastetmilo> shpaq: np. 'dobry'
<shpaq> bastetmilo: zupełnie nie pasuje
<shpaq> bardzo rzadko jest dobry [;
<BlessJah> rano jest codziennie
<bastetmilo> shpaq: pytałeś o odpowiednik. Takim odpowiednikiem w języku polskim jest 'dobry'. Nie będę pisać kto tak mówi zamiast 'dzień dobry'.
<shpaq> wiesz, polskim odpowiednikiem coli jest kwas chlebowy
<bastetmilo> więc może po prostu pisz 'cześć'
<PushUpek> shpaq: zawsze możesz pisać 'pochwalony' :D
<shpaq> 'siema chuje' brzmi lepiej niż proste cześć [;
<shpaq> PushUpek: dobre ;)
<dweller> PushUpek: albo samo 'pochwa', analogicznie do 'cze' albo 'dobry'
<shpaq> za bardzo medycznie
<BlessJah> shpaq: nie takim polski, nigdzie dostac nie mozna
<Wizard> Kwas chlebowy++
<Wizard> W przeciwieństwie do coli ma smak, zapach i wartości odżywcze :]
<BlessJah> Wizard: jakis dobry znasz? i gdzie go dostac?
<BlessJah> dobry mieli litwini na jarmarku swiatecznym
<bastetmilo> DIY
<BlessJah> "ukrainski" z zabki do dupy, podobnie jakis tam z T&J
<Wizard> Hmm, kiedyś moja żona zamówiła bardzo dobry kwas z Białorusi.
<Wizard> O, moja teściowa piecze sama chleb, to ma zaczyn i wszystko co do kwasu jest potrzebne :
<Wizard> $_$
<BlessJah> oczy jak pieciodolarowki
<BlessJah> bedziesz sprzedawal?
<Wizard> Wątpię, ona nie narobi przecież tyle :)
<Wizard> Muszę jej podrzucić pomysł.
<bastetmilo> Swoją drogą nie rozumiem Waszych zachwytów nad kwasem chlebowym.
<BlessJah> nikt sie nie zachwyca
<bastetmilo> nie, wcale że nie
<Wizard> BlessJah: Mnie osobiście smakował ten oznaczony etykietką Kvass.
<Wizard> Tylko nie pamieŧam jak się nazywa dokładnie.
<BlessJah> w jakim sklepie dostales?
<bastetmilo> mój ojciec kupuje w Intermarche jakiś
<Wizard> http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6192/6077696319_8f0715d845_z.jpg
<Wizard> Te są niezłe, nie wiem gdzie je produkują, na Ukrainie chyba. Dystrybutor jest łotewski.
<Wizard> http://www.kvas.lv/lv/jaunumi/
<shpaq> Wizard: masz teściową?
<shpaq> ale wypas
<Wizard> Mam.
<Wizard> No.
<Wizard> Ma mi się kto wpieprzać w życie :)
<shpaq> a kwas chlebowy ssie
<dweller> nie znasz sie
<shpaq> wiesz jak to fajnie nie umieć absolutnie nic pożytecznego? [;
<shpaq> ani nie znać się na niczym?
<shpaq> dzięki temu mogę się wypowiadać w każdym temacie, bo nie jestem obarczony zbędną wiedzą i zrozumieniem
<Wizard> shpaq: To jak Kaczyński :)
<Wizard> Aj, zapomniałem, że kklimonda ma podświetlenie na to nazwisko.
<BlessJah> podświetlenie?
<DaZ> podświetlenie
<BlessJah> podświetlenie?
<BlessJah> podświetlenie?
<BlessJah> znowu :/
<Wizard> No jak np. napiszesz Wizard, to mi xchat podświetla to na czerwono.
<Wizard> Nawet w xchacie się to w ustawieniach nazywa "Podświetlenie".
<BlessJah> Wizard: u  nie to jest po prostu hilight
<BlessJah> o, wyniki matur
<BlessJah> ciekawe jak tam
<Damn3d> TENSKNIE ZA TOBOM ŻYDZIE!
<Damn3d> w nocy wam dodam w topic
<Voldenet> o, wynik matury
<Voldenet> ZDAŁEM
<Voldenet> GEOGRAFIA na 100%, JĘZYK POLSKI na 100%, Angielski na 100%, tylko matma 40%
<Voldenet> ale nie szkodzi na polibudę każdą mnie przyjmą z moim wynikiem
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<dweller> bez geografii też by Cię przyjeli
<Voldenet> no, to tragiczne
<Voldenet> że też w ogóle wymagają od inżyniera ą ę znajomości dziadów
<Voldenet> co za dziady
<BlessJah> jeszcze zalezy czy podstawa czy rozszerzenia
<Voldenet> ^ lol
<Voldenet> i bonusy są z rozszerzonego polskiego, profit
<BlessJah> Voldenet: wymagaja zdania matury tylko
<Voldenet> i potem taki inżynier informatyk idzie na uczelnię, jedzie na trójach
<Voldenet> i potem głupi sk#@$el pisze taką aplikację
<Voldenet> która żre 100000M
<Voldenet> i zajmuje 16G
<Voldenet> ;f
<Voldenet> damn informatyka, czemu produkujecie retardów
<BlessJah> zeby programowac nie trzeba konczyc politechniki i konczac politechnike nie trzeba programowac
<qermit> o/
 * qermit bawi sie swoim WP7
<BlessJah> o/ \o high five
<bastetandroid> No to sobie pokoj wynajelam ze hej :(
<Voldenet> BlessJah: orly
<Voldenet> ja sobie nie wyobrażam informatyka bez umiejętności kodzenia
<Voldenet> chociaż fakt, bycie debilem a zawód, to dwie różne rzeczy
<Voldenet> debil może skończyć studia, ale nie nauczy się programować dobrze
<Voldenet> tzn. będzie klepał gotowe algorytmy w stylu hello world
<BlessJah> to zalezy co dla ciebie znaczy "informatyk"
<BlessJah> bo teraz nawet na takiego grafika wolaja informatyk
<BlessJah> programista, webdeveloper, administrator, sieciowiec, to wszystko "informatycy"
<BlessJah> a programuje tylko pierwszy, ewentualnia drugi, webdeveloper to tez szerokie pojecie
<Voldenet> cholera, a ja bym chciał tym wszystkim naraz być
<Voldenet> :f
<Voldenet> a jestem tylko pierwszym
<Voldenet> i drugim lekko
<Voldenet> a `administrator` też da się rozdzielić jakoś
<Voldenet> bo jest murzyn od sprzętu, gość od maszyn wirtualnych np.
<Voldenet> pełno tego
<BlessJah> sam widzisz
<BlessJah> no to juz mozesz sobie wyobrazic informatyka nie znajacego nawet nazw jezykow programowania
<Voldenet> no
<Voldenet> chociażby gościa od sieci
<BlessJah> nie mowiac juz o napisaniu hello world w czymkolwiek
<Voldenet> który ogarnia bez problemu routing, 10000 protokołów
<BlessJah> to jest tyle?
<Voldenet> no, pewnie tak
<Voldenet> jak policzymy wszystkich warstw
<BlessJah> w sumie jest
<Voldenet> jakieś afrykańskie appletalk
<Voldenet> i różne cuda od xeroxa
<BlessJah> ale routing zasadniczo wskazuje konkretnie o ktore warstwy chodzi
<Voldenet> no, mogłem nie pisać routing
<BlessJah> to juz na samej 4 spokojnie znajdziesz 10k :]
<Voldenet> chociaż akurat hello world napisze każdy
<BlessJah> nie napisze
<Voldenet> z wikipedii skopiuje
<Voldenet> skompiluje
<BlessJah> wiekszosc pewnie tak
<Voldenet> no
<Voldenet> ale już jakieś sortowanie bez opisu algorytmu to dla niektórych naprawdę wielki problem
<Voldenet> nawet jak im się konceptowo wyjaśni
<Voldenet> dobra, idę sobie
<BlessJah> i nie powinno cie to dziwic
<BlessJah> nie kazdy musi sie zajmowac software engineeringiem
<BlessJah> administrator od VM nie musi tworzyc algorytmow
<BlessJah> ma przelacznik, pstryk i VM stoi, pstryk i lezy
<mlodycompany> powitać, potrzebuję osoby, która zna się dosyć dobrze na IRC, mam kilka pytań :)
<Damn3d> mlodycompany Ja sie znam dobrze na wszystkim
<Damn3d> mozesz pytac
<BlessJah> po prostu zadaj pytania, być może ktoś odpowie
<tajwanuser> cze
<Voldenet> mlodycompany: sporo tych pytań żeś zadał
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<BlessJah> dziwne znaczki stawiasz
<gjm> Tak wiele pytań, tak mało odpowiedzi
<webnull> hej
<lisu> re
<bastetmilo> re
<lisu> pod 3 miesiacach odpalilem znowu windowsa na lapie ... normalnie jak otwarcie wrót mordoru
<mimp_> apropo podobno kreca hobbita
<lisu> nie wiem, nie ogladalem ani  harego potera
<lisu> a chwila to nie hary
<lisu> a i tak nie ogladalem
<mimp_> z windowsem jest taki problem ze wiekszosc go uzywa i moze trudno byc go nie znac
<mimp_> idziesz gdzies gdzie jest windows i nic nie kumasz
<qermit> lisu: mówiłem ci że kupiłem sobie WP7?
<lisu> qermit: nice, jak sie spisuje bo doinstalowaniu 3-5- 10 aplikacji dodatkowych?
<qermit> jestem zadowolony
<lisu> qermit: bawilem sie lumia 800 z wp7, musze przyznac, ze calkiem calkiem to dziala
<qermit> tylko jeszcze musze microsima sobie zaęsić
<qermit> nawet klient SSH jest
<qermit> :E
<lisu> ;]
<bastetmilo> mimp_: szybki jestes z tym Hobbitem...
<lisu> qermit: a strzalki na klawiaturze ekranowej sa?
<qermit> no wlasnie nie ma
<qermit> ale chyba sa gesty
<qermit> dobra spadam
<lisu> cyk
<mimp_> bastetmilo: wiadomo o tym od dawna?
<szkodnik> hello
<lisu> szkodnik: powita©
<lisu> ùtf
<lisu> `utf
<szkodnik> :)
<lisu> coś nie teges... aha uklad klawiatury w tym 'gupim' win 8 ;/
<szkodnik> oh czuje sie taka zapuszczona z moim wion 7 :D
<szkodnik> win*
<szkodnik> BlessJah, jestes?
<szkodnik> baba potrzebuje pomocy ;)
<BlessJah> przybywam
<BlessJah> co jest?
<szkodnik> tenk you
<szkodnik> mogem na priv?
<bastetmilo> mimp_: od bardzo dawna
<szkodnik> nie chce zasmieczac kanalu babskimi pierdolami :P
<BlessJah> zdjęcie cyckow? jasne
<lisu> szkodnik: win8 nie odpalałem od 3 miechów, ciągle debian na przemian albo praca albo sleep mode, teraz win 8 to jak wkroczenie do piekieł
<szkodnik> pff
<BlessJah> ej, to nie są żadne pierdoły
<szkodnik> other time! :D
<BlessJah> trzymam za słowo
<lisu> lol
<lisu> e mecz ma byc czy mi sie czas w windowsie przestawił?
<mimp_> ma byc
<lisu> kufa, 20 dopiero ;/ a tu mi windows z 21 wyskakuje
<lisu> juz myslalem ze gdzies mi godzina zniknela
<webnull> to już windows 8 jest? O.o
<webnull> ale ja nie dzisiejszy jeśli chodzi o informacje ze świata Windowsów ; D
<lisu> webnull: devel preview, ale juz release prev mam zamiar stestować
<lisu> ale nie dzis
<BlessJah> fallout nev vegas pod wine nie chce smigac :(
<webnull> słyszałem, że ma być widok pulpitu jak na Windows Phone 7
<mimp_> pod xp?
 * webnull porzucił Windowsa i od 5 lat nie używa ; D
 * webnull no ale ma tego Windows XP Home Edition na wirtualnej maszynie do testowania kodu pod Windowsem : )
<lisu> webnull: juz jest... metro, kafelki
<webnull> metro = kafelki z tego co się orientuję na WP7
<webnull> I jak, dobre to?
 * lisu oznajmia, ze windowsa tylko testuje jak to dziala - jest nieuzyteczny dla mnie
<BlessJah> oO
<Damn3d> koniec wylaczamy
<lisu> nie ma to jak windows, 4 rzeczy na raz odpalone i ciagle "muli" 'kraszuje' i sypie błędami... [dobra to dev preview jak narazie] - ale niesmak ciągle ten sam
<Damn3d> acta sopa cipa, zamykamy serwisy
<lisu> zakupił kto raspberry pi? są juz na allegro, ciekawe
<mimp_> Damn3d: nie jestem pewny czy wprowadzenie zaszkodzi sieci. wystarczy posiadac rzeczy do ktorych ma sie prawo
<lisu> mimp_: masz prawo do posiadania na komputerze wirusa?
<webnull> lisu: na nowym laptopie z i3, dwoma gpu mam podobny problem z Windowsem
<webnull> lisu: kupiony kilka dni temu Sony Vaio, dobra zainstalowałem Kubuntu obok tego Windowsa (nie mój laptop ale wolą Linuksa to zainstalowałem)
<mimp_> lisu: bardziej o publicznie dostepne serwery. na kompie wystarczy robic uzytek z szyfrowania
<lisu> webnull: współczuje, ale mam w robocie 32 i 64 wersje, 32 bardziej stabilne mimo porównywalnych parametrów sprzętowych, 64 tylko ramu wiecej mają
<webnull> lisu: czasami na Windowsie jedno okienko po prostu potrafi się zaciąć i wczytywać przez np. 10 sekund a kursor zamienia się w latające kółeczko
<mimp_> groznie by sie zrobilo gdyby wprowadzili zakaz szyfrowania, o tym tez sie mowi
<webnull> lisu: na Kubuntu z efektami graficznymi wszystko bez zająknięcia chodzi i ani razu nic się nie przywiesiło
<lisu> mimp_: LOL, nie piepsz takich głupot.
<mimp_> jakich?
<lisu> webnull: mam uprzedzenia przed Kde, no jakoś nie udało mi się tego okiełznać, ładne, ale niekiedy sypało też blędami.
<webnull> lisu: ja u siebie mam Gentoo i w połączeniu z KDE cud miód po prostu
<mimp_> wprowadzenie acta podniesie znaczenie OS i utworo na wolnych licencjach
<lisu> mimp_: o zakazie szyfrowania... to jak postawienie sobie zakazu używania mózgu.
<webnull> lisu: stary dwurdzeniowy procesor, jakaś karta z nvidii sprzed 4 lat, ale nigdy się nie przytnie, a pracuje się ekstra komfortowo
<mimp_> lisu: ale cos takiego tez sie planuje. w chinach juz obowiazuje
<webnull> wiesz lisu, kde nauczyło mnie używania wielu pulpitów i teraz bardzo to cenię : )
<lisu> webnull: nom, co system to system ;]
<webnull> w KDE4 bardzo fajnie wygląda wielopulpitowość - na każdym inne elementy, widżety itp.
<BlessJah> mimp_: art 269b KK
<BlessJah> mimp_: jeśli masz linuksa, to sprawdź manual pinga, konkretnie flagę -f
<webnull> przyporządkowałem sobie, że jedne programy mam na takim pulpicie, drugie na innym a trzecie jeszcze na innym, wszystko jest w idealnym porządku i to mi się podoba.
<lisu> webnull: ja tez uzywam 7-albo 8 pulpitów, ale na starym kompie i na fluxach
<webnull> Ogólnie KWin jest baaardzo fajnym menadżerem okien który daje bardzo duże możliwości konfiguracji okien.
<webnull> lisu: mi głównie chodzi o to, że każdy pulpit w kde można inaczej skonfigurować
<lisu> webnull: możliwe, jednak stawiam na szybkosc.
<webnull> lisu: na każdym inna tapeta, inne widżety, inne typy programów itp. ; )
<lisu> webnull: na starszym sprzecie kde jednak daje do myslenia cpu i gpu
<mimp_> BlessJah: nie rozumiec
<BlessJah> przestępstwa teleinformatyczne
<mimp_> ale co to ma do acta
<BlessJah> tam masz odniesienia do artykułów opisujących te przestępstwa, opisane na tyle ogólnikowo, że sam ping może zostać uznany za takie narzędzie
<BlessJah> acta też jest napisana bardzo ogólnikowo
<webnull> lisu: No masz rację, ale na byle jakim dwurdzeniowym z przeciętną grafiką - taki desktop za 400 zł to wystarczy.
<webnull> Ja 3 lata temu włożyłem 600 zł w samo pudło i 800 zł w monitor... sprzęt już ma swoje lata, i tak kupiłem tańszy procek i grafikę.
<lisu> webnull: ja mam stary p4 1.7 bodajrze z 1GB ram i zintegrowana grafa w robocie... wiesz, do rdp i vnc wystarczy ;] bo głównie to na serwerach, tylko pierdoły na localu.
<mimp_> to inna sprawa ale moze tez miec wiele korzysci. wyobraz sobie, ze otrzymales zgode od autora na zmieszczenie na swojej stronie jego artykulu. poniewaz istnieje acta i ten art dostepny jest tylki w kilku serwisach, w tym na twoim, to masz wielka ilosc wejsc
<webnull> lisu: no to faktycznie może lepiej pracuj na fluxboksie, też jest bardzo fajny - swojego czasu używałem z 2 lata nawet... : )
<BlessJah> to o narzedziach hackerskich wyciagnalem nie tylko z powodu jego ogólnikowości i oderwania od realiów, ale i w nawiązaniu do towjego "wystarczy mieć na komputerze rzeczy do których masz prawo"
<m75> o kogo ja widzę
<m75> webnull: ty żyjesz jeszcze?
 * lisu zrobił facepalm ... zapomniał, ze windows nie ma w standardzie pdf viewera
<BlessJah> linuks też nie ma
<lisu> BlessJah: nie mówie o 'linux' jako jądro ;p
<BlessJah> :]
<dj_oko> lisu: Win8 i Word 15 mają domyśłnie czytnik PDF
<BlessJah> część dystrybucji też nie ma
<dj_oko> wszystkie sensowne distro mają
<webnull> m75: ja żyję...
<lisu> dj_oko: mam win8 dev preview i nie ma. tylko pojawia się "look for app in store"
<dj_oko> lisu: u mnie otwiera w Windows Readerze
<webnull> m75: tylko ostatnio życie osobiste ruszyło i z nerda zamieniając się w geeka a później jeszcze w coś innego odszedłem bardziej od komputera ; D
<lisu> dj_oko: który win 8?
<dj_oko> w Hyper-V, nie będę stawiał bety co 3 miesiące, reinstalacja systemu to koszmar
<dj_oko> lisu: RC
<lisu> dj_oko: a no wlasnie, to to mam juz do testów, ale jeszcze nie aktualizowałem.
<webnull> m75: ale w wolnym czasie już sobie wyznaczyłem kilka projektów - aplikacji w Pythonie z użyciem QT i GTK więc powracam troszkę
<m75> webnull: widziałem, że młodą dupę wyrwałeś
<mimp_> lisu: korzystaj z portableapps, nie bedziesz musial niczego instalowac
<lisu> mimp_: ojca dzieci nie ucz robic ;)
<lisu> pora jakie piwo schłodzic, napocząc, wkrótce mecz ;]
<webnull> m75: 3 lata różnicy to jest dużo? no niee no przestań ; D
<m75> webnull: masz racje, bo do mnie to takie 8 lat młodsze podbiłały
<dj_oko> no, i to jest różnica
<bastetmilo> 8 lat?
<bastetmilo> phi
<webnull> m75: przyjaciółka mojej dziewczyny ma chłopaka 10 lat starszego
<webnull> m75: ale razem wyglądają jakby nie było większej różnicy, haha : D
<bastetmilo> mój jest starszy 11 lat. Wygrałam :)
<webnull> no, no, nie liczy się przecież wiek tylko uczucie ; )
<bastetmilo> to oczywiste
<dj_oko> heh
<m75> bastetmilo: kot?
<BlessJah> jaka licytacja
<webnull> a ja ostatnio przeglądałem aktualności w facebooku i na co natrafiłem...
<BlessJah> a do mnie lgną kuzynki 16 lat młodsze
<bastetmilo> m75: jaki kot?
<BlessJah> wygrałem
<webnull> koleżanka chodzi z 20 lat starszym facetem... masakra
<webnull> to znaczy znajoma bardziej niż koleżanka
<dj_oko> BlessJah: aż się prosi zapytać, czy mają pieluchy
<m75> webnull: pedofeel?
<bastetmilo> mój 'rekord' to facet 17 lat starszy
<mimp_> ja najchetniej chodzil bym z ze swoja mama
<BlessJah> dj_oko: nie, nie mają
<dj_oko> :>
<bastetmilo> 4 latki nie nosza pieluch
<webnull> m75: no nie wiem... ona pisała, że go kocha i, że inni jej nie rozumieją itp.
<webnull> ; D
<m75> webnull: aha, czyli leci na kasę
<dj_oko> m75 wreszcie trafił w sedno
<dj_oko> Test Chamber Completed
<webnull> m75: możliwe, ale koleś nie wyglądał na jakiegoś takiego no wiesz... bogatego. zwykły dresik, na luźno ubrany
<m75> nie musi wyglądać
<webnull> m75: bogaci ludzie to moim zdanim osoby które mają zawsze przy sobie drogi zegarek, bardziej elegancko ubrani itp.
<webnull> no fakt, nie musi : )
 * m75 ściąga swojego rolexa i zakłada dres :D
<webnull> haha ; D
<bastetmilo> Eh. I znów jade oglądać pokój. :/
<Damn3d> bastetmilo pokaz
<webnull> Pokój?
<Damn3d> krzyż z jezusem nad drzwiami jest?
<Damn3d> wymogi EU spelnia?
<bastetmilo> Damn3d: co mam pokazać?
<Damn3d> no pokoj
<bastetmilo> nie widziałam go jeszcze :)
<Damn3d> obraz "Hołd smoleński" jest?
<Damn3d> a.
<webnull> Musi być podobizna mahometa nad drzwiami!
<webnull> Karykatura najlepiej! :D
<Damn3d> papier szary/biały, 1, 2 czy trzy warstwowy?
<Damn3d> woda w kranie miękka czy twarda?
<Damn3d> jak tam pachnie?
<bastetmilo> Za to dziś widziałam coś co mnie przeraziło - zastanawiam sie czy wszyscy studenci na wolności to takie brudasy
<Damn3d> ja nie jestem studentem a i tak mam chlew
<bastetmilo> bo mnie bałaganiarze strasznej opadła szczęka jak zobaczyłam taki syf
<Damn3d> ja lubie syf
<Damn3d> bo potem jak raz na miesiac posprzatam
<Damn3d> to sie czuje jak w innym swiecie
<bastetmilo> majtki pod szafką kuchenna.
<webnull> O.o
<webnull> Ja nie lubię syfu, zawsze sprzątam na bieżąco, tylko czasami jak jestem bardzo zmęczony to sobie odpuszczam.
<bastetmilo> chodziłam i patrzyłam z miną WTF
<webnull> A czyste były chociaż te majtki? ; D
<bastetmilo> jak można sie nie wsydzić i wpuszczać ludzi do takiego syfu
<bastetmilo> webnull: już nie wnikałam.
<webnull> To chyba dobrze, bo mogłaś się jeszcze gorzej zawieść na tych ludziach ;-)
<bastetmilo> A teraz muszę zadzwonić i powiedzić im, że jednak sie nie zdecyduje na ten pokój.
<bastetmilo> ale dawno w takim szoku nie byłam.
<bastetmilo> I to dziewczyny miały taki bajzel
<BlessJah> dziewczyny maja gorszy od facetow
<bastetmilo> Nie. Chłopak, który sie wyprowadzał miał jeszcze gorzej niż one.
<bastetmilo> Tak brudnej podłogi jeszcze nie widziałam.
<webnull> Brudnej?
<bastetmilo> Cięzko było mi zidentyfikować co na niej leżało
<BlessJah> są wyjątki
<bastetmilo> popiół z petów czy resztki jedzenia
<webnull> uuu :/
<bastetmilo> I kuchnia bez zlewu.
<bastetmilo> Zdecyowałam jednak, że wole wydać te 700 stów i mieć normalne otoczenie niż żyć w chlewie za niecałe 500.
<webnull> To jakaś patologia ; o
<bastetmilo> No. A dziewczyna wygladała na normalną :)
<bastetmilo> jak to pozory mylą :P
<webnull> Racja.
<dj_oko> mnie studia nauczyły, że kobiety potrafią robić niewyobrażalny syf
<bastetmilo> Zastanawiam się, czy ta dziewczyna widziała przerażenie w moich oczach :)
<bastetmilo> dj_oko: ale ja nie przeczę że potrafią. Sama jestem bałaganiarą. Ale nawet mnie to co zobaczyłam przeraziło.
<dj_oko> ;)
<dj_oko> nauczyłęm się m.in., że umyty nóż dalej może się kleić
<dj_oko> że garnek przyspawany nieznaną substancją do nieumytej kuchenki to norma przez 3 tygodnie
<dj_oko> i że włosy potrafią zapchać odpływ na głębokość kilku metrów, co wymagało *całej* butli Kreta
<dj_oko> nie wiedziałem tego, mimo, że jam też długowłosy(jeszcze)
<BlessJah> straszne rzeczy mowicie
<bastetmilo> A. Ja cały czas odtykam wanne przez swoje włosy.
<dj_oko> tutaj nie był← usuwane, nawet w sytuacji ujemnej drożności, wmyśl polityki "odpłynie"
<bastetmilo> Ja bardzo nie lubie jak się zatyka odpływ.
<dj_oko> ja tego nie lubię m.in. dlatego, że uświadamia mi to exodus moich włosów
<bastetmilo> Eh. Znalazłam fajny pokój, ale beznadziejnie daleko do pracy bym miała :(
<dweller> szukaj szukaj
<dweller> ja zawsze miałem szczęście w tej kwestii
<bastetmilo> ciezko znalezc jak sie musi z psem mieszkac
<dj_oko> szukanie mieszkania to taki dramat, że wolę mieszkać w tej norze, niż szukać czegoś nowego
<dweller> ja zawsze dzwoniłem na pierwsze sensowne ogłoszenie i okazywało się najlepsze
<bastetmilo> kto ma fuksa ten ma fuksa
<dweller> trzy razy pod rząd
<dweller> good one
<Wizard> gjm: Masz sobowtóra na #debian-pl
<Wizard> nazywa się niegjm.
<Damn3d> to jego brat blizniak z drugiej strony lustra
<Damn3d> za mna tez taki na irca wchodzi, to normalne
<gjm> Wizard: To ja
<gjm> 23:00 -!- 1 - #debian-pl: ban *!*gjm@unaffiliated/gjm [by mikess!~mike@212.191.78.177, 866132 secs ago]
<julek> Wizard: o/
<bastetmilo> No. 3h i strona machnięta. Nawet nie wiedziałam że potrafie tak szybko pisać :)
<julek> na szczęście jest pajączek! :)
<bastetmilo> srajączek
<bastetmilo> nigdy nie używałam tego czegoś
<dweller> notatnik \o/
<BlessJah> nano
<bastetmilo> notatnik - 12 lat temu to owszem.
<bastetmilo> nano dupano
<dweller> vim for the win
<bastetmilo> vim srim
<julek> heh
<dweller> ej, akurat w vimie się dobrze pisze
<julek> bastetmilo: to był żart:)
<bastetmilo> Oczywiście.
<dweller> tylko wtyczków trzeba naćkać
<julek> powstawiać w wordzie tabelki, zapisać jako html
<bastetmilo> julek: od 1.5h powinnam spać. Zgadnij czy możesz ze mną pożartować :)
<bastetmilo> tabelki srabelki
<julek> w takiej sytuacji mogę jedynie z ciebie;)
<Damn3d> nie jedz tabletek
<Damn3d> bo umrzesz
<bastetmilo> jakich tabletek?
<Damn3d> e
<Damn3d> sorry
<Damn3d> zle przeczytalem
<BlessJah> julek: riposta tak cięta, że możnaby się ogolić
<Damn3d> bastetmilo, jak tam pokój?
 * qermit podnieca sie swoim windowsphone
<Damn3d> był krzyżyk z jezuskiem?
<julek> pff
<bastetmilo> Damn3d: nie.
<BlessJah> julek: miałem na myśli te bastetmilo, nie twoje
<Damn3d> bastetmilo, To ja bym nie brał
<Damn3d> U mnie musi być tak:
<Damn3d> krzyżyk z jezusem nad drzwiami, bo wierzący jestem
<Damn3d> godło polski na drugiej
<Damn3d> hołd smoleński, ten obraz, gdzies tam dalej
<Damn3d> czosnek przy oknie (na wampiry)
<Damn3d> dywan ekologiczny
<Damn3d> hm, co jeszcze
<bastetmilo> Damn3d: poziom mojego poczucia humoru, teraz, w skali od 1 do 10 wynosi -50. odpuść sobie, co?
<julek> ekologiczny?
<BlessJah> julek: bambusowy
<BlessJah> uważaj, bo jak to wilgoci złapie i wystrzeli...
<Damn3d> bastetmilo, przepraszam
<julek> gumolit nie może być?
<julek> ;)
<Damn3d> zawsze chcialem miec taki grający kibel
<Damn3d> bo kiedys widzialem u kogos taki
<Damn3d> tj ze radio sie wlacza
<Damn3d> przy otwieraniu klapy
 * BlessJah przeciera oczy
<julek> chinczyk wszystko zrobi
<Damn3d> bo to naród wybrany
<Damn3d> Ale mnie łeb boli
<bastetmilo> ide spać. Chociaż 4h pośpie
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<Damn3d> Na 4h sie nie oplaca
<julek> lepiej 3
<julek> najgorzej spac 5
<BlessJah> czemu akurat 5?
<bastetmilo> najlpiej sie spi po parzysta ilosc godzin
<bastetmilo> 4,6 lub 8 normalnie
<BlessJah> teorie wymyslacie
<BlessJah> ciekawi mnie wasza metodologia pomiaru czasu snu
<bastetmilo> to ma zwiazek z fazami snu
<julek> spisz 3h, wstajesz normalnie, spisz 5 - wstajesz zmeczona;)
<bastetmilo> daaaaawo o tym czytałam
<bastetmilo> dawno*
<BlessJah> a ja czytalem o smokach
<BlessJah> nie tak znowu dawno
<julek> jak nie ma czasu zeby przespac 6-7 to lepiej w ogole nie wchodzic w faze glebszego snu
<julek> mowie z doswiadczenia nie z internetow;)
<bastetmilo> moje doświadczenie jest inne :)
<bastetmilo> dobra
<bastetmilo> ide
<bastetmilo> do... rana :)
<BlessJah> julek: ja z doswiadczenia wiem jedynie ze wazne jest podejscie
<BlessJah> i silna wola :]
<julek> BlessJah: w zeszlym roku mialem taki okres, ze spalem dziennie po 2-3h
<julek> i tak przez 3 tygodnie prawie:)
<BlessJah> od dwoch-trzech tygodni spie po 4-5h dziennie
<BlessJah> kłade sie spac jak wstaje slonce o 4 rano
<Damn3d> po co ?
<BlessJah> żeby głupi mial zagadkę
<Damn3d> dobre
<Damn3d> myslalem, ze napiszesz, ze nie masz czasu
<Damn3d> i chcialem powiedziec ze wlasnie go marnujesz pisząc pierdoły na ircu
<Damn3d> ale jak to przemyslane dzialanie to dobrze
<BlessJah> tej, nie powinieneś już spać?
<Damn3d> Nie śpie, czuwam
<Damn3d> kredens trzymam
<BlessJah> ?
<Damn3d> co?
<BlessJah> myślę, że nie chcę znać odpowiedzi
<gjm> http://e.pardon.pl/pa109/52f9a744000262004abbc2fe
<BlessJah> to wiele wyjaśnia
<Damn3d> masz zero wiedzy o spoleczenstwie
<Damn3d> w ogole nie jestes trendy
<Damn3d> !
<Damn3d> nie gadam z tobą
<BlessJah> cieszy mnie to
<BlessJah> nawet nie wiesz jak
<Voldenet> wy gadacie o tym, że pisanie na ircu marnuje czas i lepiej spać
<Voldenet> ja śpię po 4h, bo więcej nie mogę
<Voldenet> za kilka minut padnę jak kłoda
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-29
<Voldenet> a wstawać trzeba normalnie
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<Voldenet> wiem, cool story
<DaZ> ną
<gjm> Tak
<dweller> ;3
<szymon_g> witam!
<m477> st
<m477> ale nudy
<m477> jest tu kto? :(
<BlessJah> spia
<m477> wiesz co sie stanie jak zmienie nazwe katalogu domowego?
<BlessJah> dodaj usera i sprawdz
<BlessJah> bedzie narzekal ze nie moze go znalezc i wiekszosc programow sie wylozy
<BlessJah> ale po zalogowaniu byc moze odtworzy z skela
<m477> po co nowego usera jak moge na gosciu sie zalogowac
<m477> skela?
<BlessJah> ubunciarz
<BlessJah>  /etc/skel
<m477> aha
<m477> tam nic nie ma
<BlessJah> ls -A
<BlessJah> magic
<m477> no to widzialem
<m477> historia i wsumie tyle
<m477> chyba ze to profile
<BlessJah> ja mam jeszcze .bash_logout i .bash_profile
<m477> da sie w ogole w 12.04 gnome zmienic na 2?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> chyba ze jest amte w repo
<BlessJah> mate*
<BlessJah> m477: jesli nie odpowiada ci tryb awaryjny/zgodnosci czy jak to tam nazywa sie w G3
<BlessJah> ta imitacja G2
<BlessJah> to zostaje ci jedno
<BlessJah> stick with XFCE
<m477> ogolnie to uzywam fluxboxa ale interesuje mnie funkcjonalnosc paska z G2
<BlessJah> nie ma niestety
<BlessJah> lxpanel może część tego potrafi, co umiał pasek G2
<Damn3d> napisałem fraszkę
<Damn3d> ale smutną
<Damn3d> uwaga
<Damn3d> Mój tupoległ ulotniony, czy to tutaj piękne brzozy rosną? U twym progu utęsknionym niech mę dziecię wyląduje, niechaj dusze niespokojne tańcem śmierci nam zabłysną.
<BlessJah> m477: zasadniczo internet jest pełen poradników jak zainstalować G2 w 12.04, ale większość to pewnie crap
<BlessJah> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed
<BlessJah> no, w miare
<BlessJah> Classic aka Fallback
<m477> mh
<m477> mhm
<m477> no widzalem to
<BlessJah> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcFUcur0HaU
<Damn3d> zero szacunku dla artysty macie
<BlessJah> jak ja nie lubie tej magii ubuntu
<BlessJah> instalujesz, pstryk, załączone
<BlessJah> a jak ja nie chce?
<m477> Damn3d: o to chodzi
<BlessJah> jak ja chce unity, a gnome-panel chce włączyć teściowej?
<m477> unity to crap
<BlessJah> moze jeszcze wyewoluuje
<m477> za 4h egzamin ;f
<BlessJah> z czego?
<m477> ma faila u podnozy jak dla mnie
<m477> elektronika 3
<BlessJah> ja go nie przekreslam
<m477> czy jakos tak
<BlessJah> sam go na pewno nie bede uzywal, ale moge sobie latwo wyobrazic ludzi ktorym by sie spodobalo
<BlessJah> tak pozno?
<m477> jak pozno
<BlessJah> czy u was nie skracali semestrow przez euro?
<m477> lol nie
<m477> mi sie sesja dopiero zaczyna
<BlessJah> u nas juz 4 czerwca pierwsi skladali indeksy do dziekanatu
<BlessJah> w miescie czesi, w akademikach policja, my na egzaminach
<m477> he
<BlessJah> kurcze, in time fajnie sie zaczal, ale sie nieco zawiodlem
<m477> slabe imo
<m477> pare fajnych scen i tyle
<BlessJah> koncepcja jest swietna
<m477> ale wykonanie z dupy
<BlessJah> nie, wykonanie tez jest fajne
<BlessJah> ale to sie przerodziło w robin hooda
<BlessJah> zabieramy bogatym i dajemy biednym
<m477> duzo jest takich filmow
<BlessJah> no wlasnie
<BlessJah> zapowiadala sie wspaniala antyutopia
<BlessJah> a oni zamiast pociagnac opis spoleczenstwa, skupili sie na dwojce bohaterow i ich przygodach
<BlessJah> cargo tez byla swietna koncepcja, ale stanowczo przekombinowali
<m477> za bardzo przezywasz
<BlessJah> nie przezywam
<BlessJah> m477: masz jeszcze troche czasu, polecam pandorum
<BlessJah> to samo co cargo, ale 10x lepsze
<m477> film?
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> akurat przed egzaminem zdazysz :]
<m477> ogladalem to chyba kiedys najarany
<BlessJah> pandorum?
<m477> no
<BlessJah> meh
<m477> tam takie potwory ganialy glownego bohatera?
<BlessJah> nom
<m477> no to tak, ale nie caly
<BlessJah> z palnikami-włóczniami
<m477> i nie pamietam o co chodizlo
<m477> ale nie lubie takich filmow
<BlessJah> budzą się z hibernacji i też nie wiedzą o co chodzi
<BlessJah> nah
<m477> enter the void jest fajne ;]
<BlessJah> z opisu zapowiada sie ciekawie, choc nie wiem czy to do konca moje klimaty
<m477> no film ma specyficzny klimat
<BlessJah> lubię post-apo, quasi-familijną fantastykę i sci-fi
<m477> o jeszcze z nowych confession jest wyczesane
<m477> godny polecanie bez wzgledu na upodobania
<BlessJah> z którego roku?
<m477> 2011
<BlessJah> bo imdb znalazł mi 1200
<m477> no jest kilka chyba takich filmow, a na filmwebioe jest jako serial...
<m477> albo 2010
<m477> o to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjKBY1sJ08U
<BlessJah> moze byc ciekawy
<m477> malo powiedziane
<BlessJah> cos w stylu pana zycia i smierci?
<BlessJah> jesli chodzi o narracje?
<m477> nie
<m477> ciezko mi to do czegos przyrownac teraz
<m477> ale film trwa niecala godzine
<BlessJah> forrest gump?
<BlessJah> siedzi na lawce i opowiada kolejne urywki z zycia?
<m477> no mialem takie skojarzenie na poczatku
<m477> pod tym wzgledem to tak
<m477> ale to jest bardziej psychologiczny film
<BlessJah> nie mam nic przeciwko kinu psychologicznemu
<BlessJah> ide spac
<BlessJah> slonce wstalo juz godzine temu
<BlessJah> a ja kiedys sie musze wyspac
<BlessJah> m477: powodzenia na egzaminie
<m477> no
<BlessJah> o/
<m477> cze
<m477> ;o
<Damn3d> ale mam swietny wiersz
<Damn3d> o ostatnich tragediach
<Damn3d> Juz nie bede go trzymal dla siebie
<Damn3d> macie, rozkoszujcie sie nim:
<Damn3d> Mój tupoległ ulotniony, o chwalebny, czemuż tutaj brzozy rosną?
<Damn3d> U twym progu utęsknionym święte dziecię wyląduje; niech krainę potępioną Pan oznaczy świętą sosną.
<Damn3d> O rozpaczy! Pani mroczna! Któż dziś prawdy zechce szukać? Ku wspomnieniom w ziemii żalu owoc smutku czas pochować!
<Damn3d> Czarcim ślepią zwieść się nie dam! Czmychać w ogień się nie zgodzę! Płacząc w klatce za kurtyną dawne życie wnet odrodzę!
<Damn3d> To ramiona dobroduszne! Iskro ziemii, uwierz, proszę! Jam ci duszę swą daruję! By przyszłosci lepszej zaznać, moje włosy czas usunie!
<Damn3d> Kryształowy pałac śmierci - z kości ludzkiej - czas budować! W świeżo zapomnianym smutku nad chałupą kontemplować!
<Damn3d> Duszo moja - co ty knujesz? W rytmach niespełnionych hańby dziś wirujesz? Ku zniszczeniu maszerujesz? Pamięć serca oszukujesz?
<Damn3d> Dobry Boże, zabierz proszę - tę niewiastę bezbolesną! Weź jej duszę, wyrzuć z raju, nałóż karę - bezkresną!
<Damn3d> A tę ciułałę na uchwałę na plażę zabiorę do Litwy mojej ojczyzny!
<m477> ;/
<Damn3d> no jest smutny
<Damn3d> i wzruszajacy
<m477> nom az tak, ze wzruszylem sie nie czytajac :(
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<m477> nie jest
<bastetmilo> Nie wiesz tego jeszcze. A  może będzie i co?
<m477> nie
<Wizard> Ale dekadent.
<Wizard> Dzień dobry.
<Wizard> Damn3d: Byłby spoko, gdybyś nie nawalił tyle błędów ortograficznych.
<Wizard> Pisze się "ziemi", "ślepiom"
<Damn3d> fakt
<m477> skoro mowa o poezji http://youtu.be/d_jc-TnyIwg
<Wizard> wmaker :>
<Wizard> m477: E, znane.
<gjm> \o
<lisu> sirma
<lisu> siema*
<Szatan> lisu: jak tam w czwarej rzeszy?
<bastetmilo> re
<qermit> re kum kum
<lisu> Szatan: e?
<Szatan> lisu: czwarta rzesza = Rzeszów ;D
<m477> ;o
<AndroUser> Cześć wszystkim.
<gjm> Witaj
<Wizard> Cześć AndroUser.
<Wizard> Linux ssie.
<gjm> O, dobrze wiedzieć
<AndroUser> A Witaj czarodziej
<AndroUser> Czemu ssie?
<Wizard> http://www.bugcity.nazwa.pl/index.php?strip_id=90
<Wizard> :D
<m477> ty perwersie
<Wizard> Ja perwersie?
<m477> co ja perwersie
<bastetmilo> Bug City wymiata
<bastetmilo> szkoda że skonczyli je robić
<AndroUser> S, koda ze androida niema na desktop
<Wizard> AndroUser: Chybaś zdurniał.
<Wizard> No.
<gjm> :)
<gjm> Ojć
<Wizard> AndroUser: Słabo szukasz.
<Wizard> http://www.android-x86.org/
<Wizard> Na tym działało mi wszystko w moim lapku.
<Wizard> Tylko po co komu Android na biurku?
<Wizard> Mało reklam jest na stronach, że jeszcze w programach potrzebne?
<AndroUser> Wizard and 4 i yt d, ialalo ci wzorowo?
<gjm> Ty, weź pisz normalnie
<Wizard> Nie wiem, nie używałem.
<AndroUser> AA kk
<Wizard> gjm: On się masturbuje na telefonie ;P
<Wizard> AndroUser: Chodziło mi o sprzęt.
<AndroUser> @aaaa
<Wizard> Przecież nie chciało mi się rzeźbić z dziadostwem.
<Wizard> I pisz normlanie.
<AndroUser> Pise tylko ta klawiatura ekranów i debile słownik mnie wkurza a nie wiem jak wyłączyć słowniki. Samo mi zmienia słowa.
<AndroUser> Adobe porzuca kolejną platformę
<tomipnh> bry
<Wizard> Cześć tomipnh.
<Wizard> AndroUser: flesz jest i tak martwy, mogą go nawet na super nintendo sportować, nic mu to nie pomoże.
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Wizard> Nie chce mi się nic :P
<bastetmilo> Wizard: mnie też się nie chce.
<bastetmilo> Ale widzę, że nie tylko ja w biurze mam takie nastawienie :)
<tomipnh> to wszystko przez pogodę
<tomipnh> jakby padal deszcz, snieg, grad i inne plagi to wwszystkim by sie wszystko chcialo
<bastetmilo> Mnie nie. Ja źle funkcjonuje przy deszczowej pogodzie (chandra) i przy zbyt duzym słoncu (boli mnie głowa)
<tomipnh> to uzywalna jestes tylko przez tydzien miedzy wiosna a latem a potem przed jesienia?
<bastetmilo> Jestem 'nieużywalna' głównie w listopadzie i na przełomie marca/kwietnia i latem, kiedy jest ostre słońce i w dni burzowe
<tomipnh> to w sumie delikatnie na plus wychodzi
<tomipnh> chyba zeby nie liczyc swiat i dni wolnych od pracy ;P
<bastetmilo> tomipnh: zdarza mi się pracować w dni wolne i święta całkiem często :)
<tomipnh> ale to się odbija na socjalnej używalności, a to też źle
<tomipnh> dobra dziunia, ja idę sobie książeczkę czytać ;-)
<bastetmilo> jak Ty mnie nazwałeś?
<tomipnh> ;-)
<Wizard> LOL
<gjm> Dziunia :D
<bastetmilo> Nie działa mi :(
<jacekowski> co ci nie dziaua
<bastetmilo> filtrowanie...
<tomipnh> kobieta nie powinna znać takich słów ;x
<BlessJah> "nie działa"?
<tomipnh> filtrowanie
<BlessJah> czemu?
<tomipnh> burzy to mój ułożony idealny świat
<BlessJah> tomipnh: ona z politechniki jest, nie zwracaj na nia uwagi
<gjm> Ktoś tu znowu zaczyna
<tomipnh> połaczenie kobieta + politechnika wywołuje u mnie dreszcze :x
<BlessJah> gjm: masz hilighta na mojego nicka?
<BlessJah> wyjasniam tomipnh, ze swiat nie jest czarno-bialy, co ci znowu nie pasuje?
<bastetmilo> Jeszcze nie jestem z politechniki.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: nie?
<tomipnh> ja lubię kolory, no chyba że coś jest oczojebne i pastelowe zarazem
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: jeszcze się nie dostałam przecież.
<gjm> BlessJah: Nie, po prostu czasem czytam co tu się dzieje
<BlessJah> nie?
<tomipnh> :(
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: wyparlas to z pamieci?
<bastetmilo> Oh. No byłam.
<BlessJah> no
<bastetmilo> ale teraz nie jestem (jeszcze)
<BlessJah> ok, jestes po politechnice
<BlessJah> musiało ci się podobać, skoro chcesz wrócić
<bastetmilo> Wcale mi się nie podobało.
<bastetmilo> I teraz też mi się nie będzie podobać.
<BlessJah> m477: no i jak egzamin?
<m477> BlessJah: zdany
<BlessJah> gratuluje
<BlessJah> ustny?
<m477> ustny+pisemny
<bastetmilo> eh. Czas spróbować quicksanda.
<m477> killall5 wysypalo mi rozdzielczosc jaki zal
<panz> nouveau vs. stery nv , co lepsze??
<BlessJah> zalezy na czym ci zalezy
<BlessJah> 3D to nvidia, praca biurowa to nouveau
<panz> aa czyli nouveau,thanks bro
<Wizard> BlessJah++
<Wizard> Pzrede wszystkim z nuwo działa twinview normalnie.
<BlessJah> i flash lepiej pod nouveau dziala
<BlessJah> ech, nie ma przekliniaka, zeby mi karme poprawic
<Wizard> qermit: Dlaczego nie ma przekliniaka? :(
<Wizard> My już go lubimy znów.
<gjm> 11:49 -!- Przekliniak [kermit@bolelut.ipv6.sezamkowa.net] has quit [Ping timeout: 245 seconds]
<gjm> :<
<qermit> Wizard: bo zresetowałem i zapomniałem go tu wpuścić
<panz> po skasowaniu sterów nv będę miał nouveau?, czy bawić się muszę w modprobe?
<BlessJah> po reboocie
<panz> aa dzięki...
<qermit> Wizard: żryj
<gjm> Cześć Przekliniak
<qermit> BlessJah: wystarczy telinit 3 zrobic wykaswac stery a potem tellinit 4
<qermit> czy jakos tak
<BlessJah> musze sprobowac
<bastetmilo> Jak ja nie lubię, jak mi się skrypty gryzą :/
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Kup taką rozdziałkę do klatki.
<Wizard> Albo zrób.
<BlessJah> Wizard++
<Wizard> ;)
<bastetmilo> Wizard: raczej będę musiała je rozdzielić do osobnych klatek :> - są bardzo agresywne
<bastetmilo> Dzisiejszy dzień upływa nam pod hasłem "Czemu, curva, to nie działa?!"
<Damn3d> tęsknie za tobą żydzie
<Wizard> Damn3d: Jesteś homoseksualistą?
<Wizard> Czy kobietą?
<Damn3d> żydem
<Wizard> qermit: Mieliśmy kopać na ostrzeżenie :/
<qermit> a przepraszam
<BlessJah> :D
<qermit> Wizard: tak lepiej?
<Wizard> http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20090301152422/nonsensopedia/images/archive/0/0d/20090607101218!Ja_pierdole.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/34ftw6h> (at images2.wikia.nocookie.net)
<qermit> http://c50.grono.net.pl/195/20/gallery-91274377-500x500.jpg
<qermit> Wizard: ^^
<bastetmilo> za co dostałam kopa?
<qermit> bastetmilo: za słownictwo
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Zachowuj się.
<Wizard> Ej, dzisiaj piątek!
<Wizard> \o/
<bastetmilo> za jakie słowo?
<bastetmilo> palcem mi proszę pokazać
<qermit> wg mojego loga byla to godzina 16:25
<qermit> bastetmilo: prosze, nie podważajmy swojego autorytetu na wzajem
<bastetmilo> I gdzie tam jest to "słownictwo"?
<Wizard> Zakamuflowana kobieta lekkich obyczajów ;)
<bastetmilo> Bo o ile dobrze pamiętam, to "krzwya" nie jest brzydkim słowem.
<qermit> mówiąca łamanym włoskim
<bastetmilo> krzywa*
<Wizard> bastetmilo: W takim razie tego, mów po polsku, no!
<jacekowski> bana jej
<qermit> z tego co pamiętam we włoskim nie sie nie mówi tak
<Wizard> Oj cichaj, jacekowski.
<qermit> anie po niemiecku
<bastetmilo> http://pl.wiktionary.org/wiki/curva
<BlessJah> nastepnym razem po niemiecku musisz mowic
<Wizard> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/curva
<qermit> wlasnie
<Wizard> Po niemiecku jest die Kurve.
<dweller> BlessJah: dir kurve?
<qermit> nie znam takiego słowaa jak działa poza polskim językiem
<dweller> die*
<BlessJah> die
<Wizard> I dlatego macie pisać po polsku! Kurwa!
<Wizard> o/
<bastetmilo> Ja lubie łacine.
<qermit> Wizard: tak mam ostrzegać?
<BlessJah> ale komedia
<Wizard> Tak.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: czy łacina też jest zabroniona na kanale?
<qermit> nastepnym razem ban
<qermit> bastetmilo: tak
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Wytkniesz mi vide?
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> Nomen omen, bawię się w was.
<Wizard> Idę sobie.
<bastetmilo> idź
<Damn3d> antysemici
<Wizard> Do domku, do domku.
<Wizard> Damn3d: ?
<Damn3d> nie lubisz żydów ?
<Damn3d> tak/nie ?
<qermit> zaraz zmienie sie w ftpd
<qermit> i bede kopał za " " przed "?"
<DaZ> " ""?"
<Damn3d> w sumie, to nawet nie zauwazylem ze tak robie
<bastetmilo> jesteście dziwni. Idę stąd.
<ftpd> qermit: Bardzo dobrze.
<qermit> tak, kobiety do domu
<qermit> do kuchni
<dweller> i znowu same trole zostały ;3
<BlessJah> :*
<mucha090> witać:)
<mucha090> wiecie może jak sprawić aby w konsoli były wyświetlane polskie znaki diakrytyczne
<mucha090> dokładnie to tutaj chodzi o program w c++ który został skompilowany przez kompilator mingw32
<Damn3d> uzyc odpowiedniego kodowania
<Damn3d> albo
<Damn3d> zmienic ustawienia terminala
<Damn3d> o ile sie da
<mucha090> Damn3d: dokładnie ten program byłby uruchamiany na systemie windows
<BlessJah> stałe tekstowe w programie mogły być zaszyfrowane w windows 1250 albo iso 8859-2
<BlessJah> kombinuj z locale
<Damn3d> zakodowane nie zaszyfrowane
<Damn3d> z locale na windowsie?
<ftpd> Ale to jest #ubuntu-pl.
<ftpd> To skąd pytanie o windowsa?
<Damn3d> moze na wine odpala
<BlessJah> zakladam ze odpala na linuksie ten program
<mucha090> ftpd: kto pyta nie błądzi
<Damn3d> :d
<tomipnh> bo tu sami windowsiarze sa
<tomipnh> :p
<mucha090> ftpd: a ja już obleciałem całe google i nie mam pomysłu
<mucha090> http://wklej.org/id/781650/
<mucha090> to w/w nie działa
<mucha090> znalezione na forum.dobreprogramy.pl
<mucha090> na cpp0x.pl też parzyłem jak i na elektroda.pl
<ftpd> BlessJah: Nie. Napisał wprost, że nie.
<mucha090> ftpd: kompiluje go pod linuxem dzięki minigw a testuje na wine i windowsie
<mucha090> aktualnie to żadne rozwiązanie nie działa
<BlessJah> ftpd: no wlasnie nie napisal ze nie
<BlessJah> mucha090: probowales zmieniac kodowanie plikow zrodlowych?
<mucha090> zmieniałem na windows-1250
<mucha090> bo na tym chce zapisać znaki pl
<Damn3d> co ma locale do kodowania?
<Damn3d> ;p
<mucha090> Damn3d: czytałem że zmiana kodowania też pomaga:P
<Damn3d> no zmiana kodowania tak
<Damn3d> ale locale nie zmienia kodowania
<mucha090> to w takim razie co polecasz
<qermit> mucha090: o maj gud
<qermit> mucha090: moze zacznij uzywac wchar z laski swojej
<qermit> do pisania konsolówek polecam QT
<Damn3d> po co Qt ?
<Damn3d> :d
<mucha090> qermit: hmmm... wchar jeszcze nie testowałem:P
<qermit> zebys mial zagadke
<Damn3d> od razu .NET
<Damn3d> F#
<qermit> .net  nie odpalisz na symbianie
<Damn3d> z psem ciułałą do bazyliki św Piotra cie nie wpuszczą
<Damn3d> nie pisalem nic o symbianie ;p
<Damn3d> ale nie wazne
<BlessJah> tego sie nie pisze razem?
<Damn3d> aleniewazne
<BlessJah> ignore, dla zdrowotnosci
<BlessJah> Damn3d: nie przejmuj sie, pewnie zdejme za pare dni
<qermit> uch, jaka kara :E
<BlessJah> nie kara
<Damn3d> pokuta?
<BlessJah> ignore to nie jest wg mnie kara
<BlessJah> dbam raczej o wlasny spokoj ducha i komfort psychiczny
<BlessJah> a skoro juz o komforcie, to musze isc do sklepu
<BlessJah> o/
<Voldenet> mucha090: co ty wyprawiasz?
<Voldenet> #include <wchar.h>
<Voldenet> i to wszystko
<Voldenet> wszystkie chary to teraz wint_t
<Voldenet> ale ty piszesz normalnie program jak w C, na char*
<mucha090> Voldenet: hmmm
<mucha090> Voldenet: jakiś przykład?
<Voldenet> #include <iostream>
<mucha090> BlessJah: komu ignore?
<Voldenet> #include <wchar.t>
<Voldenet> int main(){ std::cout<<"zażółć gęślą jaźń\n"; return 0; }
<Voldenet> przykład
<Voldenet> ups, nie wchar.t, tylko wchar.h
<Voldenet> te mind tricki
<mucha090> Voldenet: chyba brainfart:P
<Voldenet> no
<Voldenet> możesz np. zdefiniować sobie char znak=getc(stdin);
<Voldenet> i powiedzmy, że chcesz sobie zrobić z tego serwer na socketach prosty
<Voldenet> i zrobisz sobie socket mający i->socknum
<Voldenet> i 'bufor', czyli deque<string> np.
<Voldenet> możesz sobie wysłać dane z bufora prosto: int n=write(i->socknum,i->snd.front().c_str(),i->snd.front().length());
<Voldenet> za to właśnie kocham prostotę Cpp
<Voldenet> i co ciekawe, c_str zadziała dla polskich tekstów równie dobrze
<Voldenet> tzn. on tylko bity przekaże
<Voldenet> ale i tak ładnie
<Voldenet> szczególnie jak się porówna dotnetowe gówno typu: new ArraySegment<byte>(Encoding.UTF8.GetBytes(jakisstring));
<Damn3d> Voldenet
<Damn3d> .data()
<Damn3d> zamiast .c_str()
<Damn3d> i bedzie bez niepotrzebnych realokacji
<Voldenet> Damn3d: no, w sumie
<Voldenet> i tak nulla nie potrzebuję tutaj
<BlessJah> Voldenet: #include <iostream> int main(){ std::cout << "żółw"; return 1; } też działa
<Voldenet> no
<Voldenet> w sumie raczej to: char znak=getc(stdin);
<Voldenet> bez wchar.h nie zadziała
<Voldenet> tzn. zadziała, ale nie tak, jakbyśmy tego chcieli
<BlessJah> zgadnij dlaczego cout << "żółw"; działa
<Voldenet> hm... bo żółw to tylko ciąg bitów
<BlessJah> a cout << 'ż'; wykłada się już  w czasie kompilacji
<Voldenet> i na konsoli zapisany na konsoli będzie wyglądał identycznie
<Voldenet> bo 'ż' nie jest znakiem jednobajtowym
<m477> przeinstalowalem system i teraz nie moge odszyfrowac/zamontowac starego katalogu domowego, jakies rady?
<Voldenet> m477: czym szyfrowany?
<m477> Voldenet: instalatorem ubuntu
<Voldenet> rozwiązywano tu chyba podobny problem
<Voldenet> ale czy to tu...
<m477> posilkuje sie tym: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#How%20to%20Remove%20an%20Encrypted%20Private%20Directory%20Setup ale bez skutecznie
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6gsp99> (at help.ubuntu.com)
<m477> zakarzdym razem montuje mi krzaki
<Voldenet> hm, to nie wiem
<Voldenet> jak oficjalny tutorial Ci nie działa, to pewnie masz jakiś sprzętowy problem
<m477> sprzetowy problem?
<mucha090> hej
<mucha090> i have an idea :D
<mucha090> kodowanie dos
<mucha090> jak ustawić:P
<mwozniak00_> Witam, testował ktoś ubuntu 12.10 alpha 2 w codziennej pracy? Chodzi mi o stabilność i czestotliwość padów...
<Wizard> Ubuntu 12.10 ukaże się w październiku.
<Wizard> Wtedy będzie można go używać do codziennej pracy.
<Wizard> Podejrzewam, że alpha2 będzie działała, ale będą się wychrzaniać programy, albo w ogóle nie będą działać, codziennie będzie tona aktualizacji i każda z aktualizacji to murowany problem.
<sq3pmk> Wizard: też będzie tyle błędów co w 12.04?
<Wizard> Jak nie zamierzasz zgłaszać błędów i pomagać przy naprawie, to sobie odpuść.
<Wizard> sq3pmk: ?
<sq3pmk> Wizard: jak zainstalowałem w maju, to nie było dnia, żeby nie było paru-parunastu błędów
<Wizard> U mnie wszystko działa.
<Wizard> Może ja jestem jakimś wybrańcem? :P
<sq3pmk> hm, albo ja mam pecha :P
<sq3pmk> póki co na 11.10 działam
<Wizard> Co komu pasuje.
<Wizard> mwozniak00_ pasują klątwy przed monitorem. :P
<mwozniak00_> e tam, w sumie przywykłem do działania na wersjach niestabilnych i człowiek dawał rade
<mwozniak00_> tylko do Ubuntu wracam po kilku latach używania innych distro
<mwozniak00_> typu Arch, OpenSuse Mageia
<Wizard> mwozniak00_: Jak lubisz się pierdzielić, to instaluj, tylko żebyś potem nie płakał.
<Wizard> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) o_O
<Wizard> Wykrakaliście, kurde.
<sq3pmk> :P
<Wizard> Czas na inkę.
<mwozniak00_> płakać nie mam zamiaru
<Wizard> I prawidłowo.
<Wizard> BTW, Mageia to jest jakaś resztka Mandrake, nie?
<mwozniak00_> 8 lat temu człowiek sobie musiał na Linuxie z różnymi rzeczami radzić
<Wizard> E, nie było tak źle.
<mwozniak00_> Mageia to fork Mandarke, wiekszość developerów z Mandarake przeszło do Magei... i ogólnie dabre distro to jest
<Wizard> U mnie działało :P
<Wizard> Ja nie lubiłem Mandrake.
<mwozniak00_> ja tez nie lubialem... ale Mageia wyszła im
<Wizard> Ale to ma KDE.
<mwozniak00_> a co chcesz do KDE
<mwozniak00_> :>
<Wizard> Marnowanie.
<mwozniak00_> ??
<Wizard> Marnowanie czasu, ramu, cpu.
<Wizard> Poza tym nie lubię, jak mi GUI w drogę wchodzi, a KDE robi to ustawicznie.
<Wizard> Choćby tymi swoimi dymkami. Boże, kto to wymyślił?
<gjm> Indianie
<mwozniak00_> hehe na moim 5letnim laptopie KDE działa o dziwo bardzo dobrze, fakt że troche ramu to pobiera ale sympatycznie się na KDE pracuje
<Wizard> gjm: No i masz odpowiedź.
<Wizard> KDE się skończyło na Kill'em all.
<m477> jacekowski: ping
<gjm> Wizard: No przecież Indianie znaki dymne wymyślili, nie?
<gjm> (:
<Wizard> /o\
<mwozniak00_> ja Ubolewam że Unity to nie DE tylko plugin Compiza
<gjm> Żarcik Kosmonaucik
<Wizard> mwozniak00_: Unity 2D to jest DE.
<qermit> unity nie jest złe
<Wizard> Ale mają je utrącić.
<Wizard> Nie jest.
<Wizard> Ja lubię.
<qermit> windows 3.11 był gorszy
<Wizard> Był w porządku.
<gjm> Mam sentyment do niego
<mwozniak00_> hehe... o dziwo po kilku dniach używania jakoś przekonałem się do tego tworu Unity ;)
<Wizard> Bo to jest nawet przemyślane i wygodne, mwozniak00_.
<sq3pmk> da się lubić
<sq3pmk> imho ikony są za duże, ale da się zmniejszyć
<mwozniak00_> Da się lubić ale mogli by jedynie dać wybór w panelu głównym (dodać opcję ala starego menu wyboru programów)
<mwozniak00_> dla konserwatystów )
<Wizard> :)
<mwozniak00_> no i zmienić upartość developerów. Bo walcze, pisze itp. By dodali paczki z modułami jądra dla sterowników stk11xx bo recznie teraz trzeba to robić dzie w każdej innej dystrybucji są odpowiednie paczki, kilka z nich dodało je na moje rzyczenie.
<mwozniak00_> A od UbuDeveloperów usłyszałem że jeżeli modułów nie ma w kernelu to nie będą dodawać w paczkach :/
<mwozniak00_> A człowiek jakoś ostatnio leniwy się zrobił... Gdzie się podziały czasy że kompilacja nowego jajka była frajdą ;)
<Wizard> Zrób sobie PPA i nie psiocz.
<Wizard> Zestarzałeś się :P
<Wizard> Ja też.
<Wizard> Dlatego lubię ubuntu.
<Wizard> A dla konserwatystów albo windziarzy stęsknionych za windą jest Xubuntu.
<mwozniak00_> hehe ta, pierwsze objawy starości (oprucz coraz mniejszej ilości włosów na głowie) ;)
<mwozniak00_> a co do ppa, to ostatni raz jak bawiłem się Ubuntu to tego tworu nie było. Mam jedynie lekkie doświadczenie z opensusowym Build Service
<spi> oprócz*
<mwozniak00_> spi: dzięki za poprawkę, rzucam palenie i... nie jestem sobą ;) 24godziny bez papierosa z 4h snem...
<spi> spoko
<Wizard> Dużo nowych nicków się tu ostatnio kręci.
<gjm> No trochę
 * sq3pmk kiedyś się kręcił pod nickiem Trojanin
<Tripix> Strzałeczka
<BlessJah> no i rozmnazaja sie
<BlessJah> jak króliki
<Tripix> A szto?
<Tripix> Kto sie mnozy  jak kroliki?
<BlessJah> nie jestes w temacie
<BlessJah> kurcze no
<Tripix> To mnie wciagnij w temacisko
<Tripix> Kurde, kozacko pisze sie z Andka na dotykowej klawiaturce, ino brak polskich znakow troche smuci.
<Tripix> adawd
<mimp_> polskie znaki są zbędne
<CookieM> brak polskich znaków na Andku? pierwsze słyszę
<mimp_> moze chodzi o klawiature w komie
<BlessJah> Tripix: przytrzymaj dluzej wcisniety jakis klawisz
<BlessJah> pojawi ci sie lista altów
<BlessJah> ale w pracyw czy lewym dolnym rogu masz też Sym, taki alt andkowy
<Tripix> Dalej nic :P
<Tripix> W ogole nie mam po polsku adnka
<Tripix> Mam tylko kilka jezykow :P
<CookieM> tu leży pies pogrzebany
<Tripix> Angielski, i 2 Chinskie ;f
<Tripix> Koreanski i japonski
<Tripix> I... tajski?
<Tripix> Pewnie przez rom
<Tripix> mma A404....._HK
<CookieM> gdzie kupiłeś tego smartfona, w Szanghaju?
<Tripix> To tablet xD
<CookieM> w temacie tabletów to się nie znam, mam tylko prostego smarta z Froyem
<Tripix> Ja mam ICS... znaczy Cynamona 9 :D
<Tripix> Znaczy Cynamona zamierzam w grac hehe
 * Wizard ziewa.
 * CookieM mu nalewa ;)
<mimp_> tak sie zastanawiam czy xfce naprawde jest lzejsze do gnome
<mimp_> nie wiadomo czy to sie da sprawdzic
<Tripix> Jest lzejse
<Tripix> Mi zzera 531mb ram na lepku aktualnie
<Tripix> A troche okien pootwieranych
<mimp_> teraz w xfce mam 580456 ramu used
<mimp_> tylko firefox i terminal z kilku screenami otwarte
<mimp_> w gnome nie odczuwam zadnego spowolnienia, moze to sie pojawia przy wielu otwartych aplikacjach
<mimp_> ale trzeba przyznac ze xfce minimalnie ustepuje gnome
<Wizard> Zależy ile się dowali do tego xfce.
<Wizard> Domyślna konfiguracja z Xubuntu je nad wyraz dużo ramu.
<m477> jak zamontowac zaszyfrowany katalog domowy?
<mimp_> mam xfce doinstalowane, na debianie
<dweller> m477: czym zaszyfrowany?
<m477> dweller: tym czym szyfruje instalator ubuntu ....
<m477> ecryptfs zdaje sie
<dweller> a nie luksem?
<Wizard> Nie.
<m477> dweller: nie wiem, wszystkie poradniki o szyfrowaniu katalogow domowych ubuntu do tego mnie prowadza
<Wizard> Dobrze cię prowadzą.
<m477> tylko ze nie dziala
<Wizard> Mi działało.
<Wizard> Ale ja nie potrzebuję takiego szyfrowania.
<m477> montuje mi krzaki
<m477> tzn to co bylo przed wyglada tak i po
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Wizard> A robiłeś to przy instalacji?
<m477> szyfrowanie? tak
<m477> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering_Your_Data_Manually postepuje wedlug tego
<dweller> chyba wolę jednak truceryptowe FDE
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6gsp99> (at help.ubuntu.com)
<mimp_> dweller: to jest bardzo proste. najpierw robisz dowiazanie partycji/pliku zaszyfrowanego a potem go montujesz jak kazde urzadzenie
<dweller> mimp_: ja wiem jak montować :>
<Wizard> Ależ to musi po dupie dostawać przy IO :>
<dweller> tzn luksa i truecrypta, ecryptfs sie nie bawiłem nigdy
<Wizard> dobra, Niemcy sami się nie zleją. Idę pograć.
<m477> zajebiste wsparcie ;]
<mimp_> chodzilo o m477
<dweller> m477: sam takie tworzysz, więc czego oczekujesz?
<dweller> że Ci pomożemy? :D
<mimp_> m477: to jest partycja czy plik?
<m477> folder
<mimp_> jak folder?
<m477> dweller: nie dajesz przykladu
<m477> czego nie rozumiesz?
<dweller> pewnie że nie, bo nie mam ubuntu
<m477> a siedzisz tu i sie madrzysz
<dweller> i chj
<dweller> robisz mount -t ecryptfs plik katalog i se dobierasz
<m477> dweller: myslisz ze tego nie robilem
<m477> napisalem ze postepuje wedlug tego i nic
<mimp_> m477: probowales tak? mount -t ecryptfs /folder /media/disk
<m477> matuje krzaki ·..
<m477> mimp_: tak
<mimp_> i byl jakis komunikat?
<dweller> mimp_: więc może złe hasło weszło
<dweller> m477: ^
<m477> no ale montuje
<m477> to tylko ze nie deszyfruje
<mimp_> w komunikacie bledu powinno pisac co jest zle
<m477> nie bylo bledu
<mimp_> sproboj zamontowac i wrzuc kilka ostatnich komunikatow z dmesg
<m477> mimp_: http://wklej.org/hash/58ac6332f90/
<mimp_> a co pokazuje keyctl show
<mimp_> nigdy nie mialem problemow z szyfrowaniem, chyba ze zapomnialo sie hasla
<m477> mimp_: http://wklej.org/hash/e471ce3c6a2/
<m477> a skad wiadomo czy haslo jest zle
<dweller> równie dobrze klucz może być uszkodzony
<dweller> chyba że nie używasz klucza
<m477> no tu chyba nie ma ...
<mimp_> to jest sygnatura klucza 21b19a22179ed72d
<mimp_> wydaje sie ze to sie da zamontowac
<m477> mimp_: chyba nie bo taki komunikat dostaje http://wklej.org/hash/2f3d51c47d4/
<mimp_> mozna to sprobowac zamontowac tak jak sie montuje z Luksem,
<mimp_> nie chce mi sie teraz szukac krok po kroku bo jem kolacje
<mimp_> ciekawa akcja
<mimp_> po zebraniu 25 tys podpisow pod petycja na stronie bialego domu, zostanie umiedzynarodowione sledztwo w sprawie smolenska
<mimp_> pomimo blokady w mediach i przez rzad. juz jest ponad 12 tys podpisow
<mimp_> https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions/!/petition/support-polish-nation-appeal-international-investigation-smolensk-2010-air-crash/tDSMBfXr#thank-you=p
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bq6ztzz> (at wwws.whitehouse.gov)
<BlessJah> kurcze, znowu polityka
<BlessJah> ile można?
<mimp_> ale to jest ciekawe bo ludzie moga cos zrobic oddolnie, wbrew rzadowi i mediom
 * dj_oko zdał numerki
<BlessJah> mimp_: w polsce możesz też coś zrobić oddolnie i wbrew rządowi
 * dj_oko idzie tankować
<m477> i podobno to sie nazywa demokracja
<BlessJah> nie, nie o tym mówię
<BlessJah> zresztą, demokrację pośrednią mamy
<BlessJah> mimp_: możesz złożyć do sejmu obywatelski projekt ustawy
<BlessJah> 100k podpisów to nie jest tak dużo, w większych miastach masz nawet kilka razy tyle studentów
<m477> i co po tym
<BlessJah> ja bym zapytał co w trakcie
<BlessJah> zgadnijcie ile projektów uzyskalo 100k podpisów?
<m477> 3
<BlessJah> kilka, dokładnej liczby nie podam
<BlessJah> ale nieco więcej niż trzy
<m477> no to 4
<BlessJah> 5? 7? nie zapamietalem i jakos nie czulem potrzeby dokladnego sprawdzenia
<jacekowski> m477: pong
<m477> jacekowski: juz w sumie nic, dzięki za ponga
<mimp_> demokaracji w sensie rzady wiekszosci nie ma poniewaz wiekszosc jest manipulowana przez media
<m477> wiekszosc jest manipulowana przez mniejszosc*
<BlessJah> jeden z projektów złożyli działkowcy czy leśnicy, w każdym razie egzotyczny organ w kwestii kreacji prawa
<dweller> BlessJah: gdzie masz tylu studentów w Polsce?
<dweller> w jakim mieście
<BlessJah> może przesadzam ze kilka razy
<BlessJah> ale warszawa krakow i wroclaw?
<BlessJah> jak sie rekrutowalem wroclaw chwalil sie liczba 120 czy 150l
<dweller> to w wakacje miasto powinno wymrzeć
<dweller> warszawa jeszcze owszem
<yamazaki_> dzień dobry
<Tripix> Emla
<Tripix> Emka
<BlessJah> nalot
<m477> re
<yamazaki_> czy można spytać
<bastetmilo> można
<yamazaki_> o ubuntu one
<BlessJah> dweller: pwr wg wikipedii ma 33k studentów, uwr ma wg własnego biuletynu 33k na grudzień 2010
<bastetmilo> yamazaki_: pytaj w końcu
<dweller> BlessJah: no tak, ale to połowa tego co podałeś
<yamazaki_> utwórz nowe konto i cały czas Gromadzenie informacji
<BlessJah> nie mam danych dla AM, UP, UE i AWF
<bastetmilo> dweller: jest jeszcze duzo innych uczelni
<yamazaki_> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<dweller> bastetmilo: wiem
<BlessJah> *nie mam, bo nie szukałem jeszcze
<dweller> z reszta co za różnica, może i masz rację
<bastetmilo> dweller: i jeszcze rózne dziwne szkoły lansu i bansu
<yamazaki_> a więc chciałbym nowe konto założyć lecz gromadzenie informacji sie nie kończy niestety
<BlessJah> dweller: tylko wymienione przeze mnie mają wg wikipedii 40-50k, przy czym z którejś nie było danych
<BlessJah> wg wiki, wrocław ma 600k mieszkańców, podejrzewam, że nie uwzględnili studentów, którzy w większości nie są zameldowani
<m477> wez pod uwage ze jak i przyjezdzaja taki i wyjezdzaja studenci
<m477> zreszta do akademikow sa meldunki tymczasowe
<BlessJah> sa, ale w akademikach masz i tak mniejszosc
<BlessJah> wroclawianie tez przeciez wyjezdzaja na studia, czasem sie przemoldowywujac, czasem nie
<BlessJah> ale jakie stypendia miasto funduje maturzystow, ktorzy zostaja na studia we wrocku
<bastetmilo> jakie?
<BlessJah> pare osob ode mnie z roku dostaje cos koło 1k
<bastetmilo> ładnie
<dweller> bastetmilo: um, a to nie jest przypadkiem za studia zamawiane?
<BlessJah> nie, to nie to
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: to ci sie spodoba http://studente.pl/artykuly/artykul/3323/Miejskie-stypendia-dla-umyslow-scislych/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d9x7fzx> (at studente.pl)
<bastetmilo> hm? Żenujący dobór czcionki na tym piśmie.
<BlessJah> wiedziałem ze docenisz
<bastetmilo> wiocha lekka.
<bastetmilo> aj. Miałam czytać dalej GoT
<bastetmilo> tylko nie pamietam gdzie skonczyłam :(
<BlessJah> meh, rozsynchronizowane napisy
<BlessJah> ???
<gjm> Czary
<BlessJah> co czary?
<gjm> Co "???"?
<bastetmilo> Po co komu napisy :P
<BlessJah> meh, havin' some problems with nigga gansta 'nglish
<bastetmilo> etam
<dweller> 1st
<gjm> 1st
<bastetmilo> :( nie mam co oglądać
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<dweller> o/
<gjm> Dobranoc bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> o/
<bastetmilo> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2012-06-30
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<m477> Przekliniak `ping
<m477> co za smiec
<tripix> Witam
<tripix> Co yR
<tripix> Co tam
<tripix> Siemanko co slychac
<mwozniak00__> Witam
<mwozniak00__> A co ma być, ciągle zastanawiam się czy przejść na 12.10 ;) A pozatym już ponad 48h bez papierosa ;)
<m477> moze odrazu 13.04
<mwozniak00__> nie przesadzajmy
<m477> na co ty liczysz
<mwozniak00__> wersje alpha w miare da sie uzywać
<m477> w miare ...
<mwozniak00__> licze na znalezienie blędów i się nimi pochwalenie na bugzilli'
<tripix> Lol
<m477> co za aspiracje
<mwozniak00__> w miare bo da sie z nich kozystac bez wielkich niespodzianek a zawsze mozna pomuc
<mwozniak00__> dlaczego aspiracje, z kazda dystrybucja jaka uzywałem tak się robiło
<tripix> Zainstalowałem cynamona w końcu . I mam polskie ogonki.
<mwozniak00__> tripix: wow ;)
<tripix> No co stockowy rom niemiał
<tripix> Nawet j
<tripix> Polskiego nie bylo
<tripix> Angielski trzy chinskie korea japonski
<pans> witam
<Voldenet> mornin'
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<xdeepx> siemka
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Voldenet> Dzień dobry
<gjm> \o
<spi> o/
<m477> \o\
<CookieM> shake your ass, babe
<m477> (_(_
<m477> _)_)
<CookieM> oh yeah, keep it goin'
<m477> ;S
<Voldenet> BUENO
<Voldenet> ( ¬‿¬)
<BlessJah> `calc 13 inches in centimeters
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: centimetres
<BlessJah> `calc 13 inch in cm
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: 13 inches
<BlessJah> `calc 13 inch in m
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: 13 inches
<gjm> Tak trudno policzyć samemu
<BlessJah> nie wiem po ile dzisiaj cali stoi
<BlessJah> cal*
<bastetmilo> A co? Cal zmienia się razem z kursem dolara czy co?
<CookieM> nie, wzorzec w Sevres się potłukł ;)
<BlessJah> cal nie jest jednostką metryczną
<CookieM> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cal
<m477> a jaka
<dwe11er> imperialną
<BlessJah> Tak trudno sprawdzić samemu
<BlessJah> :]
<m477> ;]
<m477> jednostki imperialne – system miar stosowany w Wielkiej Brytanii
<m477> dostrzegam sprzecznosc
<CookieM> czyli jest po ciemnej stronie mocy :(
<BlessJah> popraw wikipedie
<bastetmilo> A co ma to wspólnego z "nie wiem po ile dzisiaj cali stoi"?
<bastetmilo> Czy cal zmienia się z dnia na dzień?
<m477> nom
<BlessJah> sprawdz ile jest roznych definicji cala
<bastetmilo> Czy jest strona "dzisiejszy kurs cala"?
<m477> nom
<CookieM> amerykańscy naukowcy opracowali wzór obliczania miary na podstawie aktualnego kursu Dow Jones Industrial Average
<m477> chwala im
<CookieM> świat nauki i biznesu wreszcie się zintegrował
<m477> CookieM: link do publikacji or didnt happen
<CookieM> wystarczy kupić 'fakt' albo se
<CookieM> tam dowiesz się wszystkiego
<m477> nie skomentuje tego
<CookieM> nie bierz tego dosłownie, pozwoliłem sobie na taki żarcik
<CookieM> przepraszam, jeżeli kogoś obraziłem/uraziłem
<BlessJah> bastetmilo do spolki z gjm: czegoście się tak czepili?
<m477> bardzo wyuzdany
<CookieM> tak, jak soboty, to tylko z tej kategorii
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: przyganiał kocioł garnkowi.
<gjm> bastetmilo: Widziałaś? Ja się czepiłem
<gjm> Wololololo
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Wizard> Mma brzydkie czcionki :/
<Wizard> A, już ładne.
<Wizard> julek: ping.
<Voldenet> ale coś się
<BlessJah> wywaliło?
<BlessJah> :|
<Wizard> Ping tajmałt.
<m477> znalazlem blad w ksiazce
<Wizard> Żadna nowość.
<BlessJah> Wizard: ale solidny, część ovh musiało wywalić
<m477> czemu
<BlessJah1> ss
<Voldenet> m477: książkę może wydać każdy, kto ma pieniądze
<BlessJah1> ss
<m477> Voldenet: ale to stara ksiazka
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no wlasnie cholera wie co sie stalo
<Wizard> m477: TYm bardziej.
<Voldenet> no, to jak stara książka, to się nie dziw, że napisane, że ziemia płaska
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo to nie tylko ovh padlo
<m477> kiedys nie wydawal kazdy kto mial pieniadze
<Wizard> m477: Kiedyś zecer składał książkę ręcznie.
<BlessJah> wlasnie widze
<Voldenet> no, jakaś grubsza akcja przed chwilą była
<Wizard> Zawsze mógł sobie golnąć przed ułożeniem tych pieczątek z literkami, nie pamiętam jak one sę nazywały :P
<Voldenet> padło kilkanaście dnsów
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo na sieci obok ( ircnet)
<Voldenet> m.in. te z chello
<BlessJah> tak, na ircnecie
<BlessJah> wracam, a na kanale dwie osoby
<jacekowski> przed chwila padlo pol kanalu, w tym ludzie w szelowniach w UK i usa
<jacekowski> za to mnie po v6 nie wywalilo
<Voldenet> mnie też nie wywaliło
<Voldenet> a jestem po chello normalnie
<CookieM> może to przez plamy na słońcu
<jacekowski> ale koles ktory ode mnie po v4 jedzie na ten sam serwer byl wywalony
<Voldenet> v4
<m477> internet umarł [*]
<Wizard> A może admin zachlał pałę i potknął się o kabel?
<Voldenet> ^ oh u
<jacekowski> to tak wyglada jakby v4 w LINX padlo
<Wizard> Albo sprzątaczka w IANA podłączyła odkurzacz zamiast upsa? :>
<m477> nie tylko irc net padl
<jacekowski> hmmm, trasa ktora szla do USA przez linx idzie mi teraz przez level3
<jacekowski> co gorsza, zasilanie w LINX to moja robota
<Wizard> Czyli to jacekowski się po pijaku potknął? :P
<jacekowski> no wlasnie v6 dalej idzie starymi trasami
<bless> jacekowski: http://www.plix.pl/pl
<bless> fajny dziubek wyszedł
<jacekowski> oO
<jacekowski> http://www.ams-ix.net/statistics/
<jacekowski> amsix tez
<jacekowski> https://stats.linx.net/aggregate.html
<jacekowski> LINX tez
<jacekowski> http://www.de-cix.net/about/statistics/
<jacekowski> decix tez
<jacekowski> nic na mskix
<bless> ale nigdzie tak wyraznie jak na plix nie spadło
<jacekowski> to moze byc kwestia skali
<jacekowski> bo to masz 50Gbit w okolo
<bless> jesli skok jest u wszystkich, to niekoniecznie linx akurat
<jacekowski> na AMSIX dziura na 50GBit jest
<Wizard> Popsuli internet :/
<jacekowski> na PLIX masz 20Gbit dziure
<bless> chinczycy sie podpieli
<bless> trzeba im przyznac, szybcy sa
<bless> tyle kabli w kilka minut
<bless> choć nie, dużo ich, każdy jeden kabelek złapal
<CookieM> ja jak Wojewódzki żekłbym: 'ja się odcinam'
<julek> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> Cześć julek
<julek> czesc
<lisu> re
<lisu> ale skwar... podobno lato
<bless> lato, lato
<BlessJah> nah
<BlessJah> o/
<lisu> o/
<BlessJah> jak ja lubię ghostować swoje sesje
<lisu> a co mało ich masz?
<lisu> ;]
<BlessJah> jedną
<BlessJah> jak są problemy stawiam drugą, jak się kończą, ghostuje
<Voldenet> Gorąco wszędzie, tragizm sytuacji mnie przytłacza. :<
<BlessJah> adaptuj sie
<Wizard> E tam.
<Wizard> Fajnie jest,
<Wizard> Chłodźcie się piwem.
<CookieM> chłop śpi a mu rośnie
<lisu> Wizard: masz racje, właśnie byłem po zimniutkiego browarka w lodówce ;] - chciałem tam zostać [w lodówce chwile dłużej] ale niestety nie zmieszcze sie caly
<lisu> kurde, zjadł by co... ide jakiego grila rozpalic ;] :D cyk
<TheNumb> lisu: tylko pierwsze 5cm?
 * TheNumb schował się
<Voldenet> piwem
<Voldenet> :<
<bastetmilo> a ja mam wiatraczek :)
<DaZ> a mi jest nawet chłodno <:
 * dwe11er pije ciepłą herbatę
<BlessJah> dwe11er: tak jak beduini
<BlessJah> http://mirror.as29550.net/releases.ubuntu.com//precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7aagflf> (at mirror.as29550.net)
<BlessJah> lol
<dwe11er> BlessJah: zaczynam sie pocić, i przyjemnie się robi
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Wizard> Ashiren: cześć.
<BlessJah> pisał po angielsku
<BlessJah> Wizard: do ataku!
<BlessJah> :]
<Wizard> Ashiren: Pisz po polsku, siersciuchu! :P
<BlessJah> :D
<bastetmilo> Wizard: k
<Ashiren> meow
<bastetmilo> Wizard: kopiesz za łacine - kop za angielski.
<BlessJah> ty łacina próbowałaś zamaskować przekleństwo
<Wizard> Kopię? Łacinę?
<bastetmilo> napisałam słowo po łacinie, nie przekleństwo.
<Wizard> Ja?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ah. Nie Ty. Ten drugi.
<bastetmilo> Nie będę pokazywać palcami, tych którzy przeklinają naprawdę i nie ponoszą kary...
<BlessJah> hm...
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Chuj z nimi.
<Wizard> Widzisz?
<Wizard> Nie musisz pokazywać.
<Wizard> Jak to mówią - uderz w stół, nożyce podskoczą.
<gjm> Cześć Wam
<gjm> Oooo
<Wizard> No i czemu mnie nie banują? :(
<BlessJah> kaj?
<gjm> Masz
<gjm> (:
<m75> (;
<BlessJah> po instalacji bez szyfrowania home bez problemu home zaszyfruje, czy bedzie problem?
<BlessJah> nowy user wchodzi w gre'
<Voldenet> Tak
<Voldenet> adduser --encrypt-home
<Voldenet> łądne obejście to zmiana loginu usera i jego homedira
<Voldenet> zrobienie nowego usera encrypted
<Voldenet> skopiowanie do encrypted wszystkiego
<Voldenet> usunięcie starego usera
<Voldenet> o, zrobili nawet ecryptfs-migrate-home
<Voldenet> to nie trzeba kombinować z tym
<BlessJah> próbował mi zaszyfrować 16GB swap
<BlessJah> jak wybierał z szyfrowaniem
<BlessJah> jak wybralem bez swapa, to sie wysypywal na /etc/crypttab
<Voldenet> ot, ubuntu
<Voldenet> po co komu swap
<BlessJah> kilka dni temu udało mi się osiągnąć OOM killa
<BlessJah> przez przypadek, ale  majac swap bylbym kryty
<BlessJah> 268 updates available
<Voldenet> BlessJah: to se zrób swapa z dd i swapon
<BlessJah> nad ubuntu nie bede sie tak znecal jak nad archem
<BlessJah> oby software center sie juz tak nie sypalo...
<Voldenet> ostatnio wypróbowałem minta, działało średnio
<Voldenet> chyba sobie zerknę na najnowsze ubuntu, coby mieć jakieś rozeznanie w nowinkach
#ubuntu-pl 2012-07-01
<dj_oko> weeeee
<Thorbjorn> CzeϾ.
<Thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Thorbjorn> ;/
<m477> ;/
<Thorbjorn> zaraz naprawie
<m477> tak jest ladnie
<Thorbjorn> nie ladnie
<Thorbjorn> 'utf
<Thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Thorbjorn> Wrrrr....
<Thorbjorn> znowu?
<m477> dziala
<Thorbjorn> no nie dziala
<Thorbjorn> No!
<Thorbjorn> Teraz działa!
<Thorbjorn1> ;/
<shpaq> mornin'
<Thorbjorn> shpaq: o/
<gjm> \o
<mwozniak00> Witam
<mwozniak00> No i 12.10 a2 nie takie straszne jak malują, na razie tylko kilka problemów i błędów, ale da się używać :D
<marcin82> do piwrwszej akutalizacji a potem chwal :P
<mwozniak00> nie, już aktualizacja lekka była ;)
<marcin82> no to paimętaj by była systematyczna
<mwozniak00> w sumie trzeba kożystać z serwerów głównych, bo na polskich coś nie wszystko jest.
<marcin82> oficjalne repo + nie korzystać z PPA i będzie dobrze
<marcin82> ;]
<mwozniak00> aktualizacje przeprowadzam 1x czasami 2x dziennie. Bo dłuższe przerwy mogą kosztować nie wstanie systemu ;)
<marcin82> good, widzę, że wiesz o czym mówisz, więc będzie OK ;]
<marcin82> linuksa się nie reinstaluje, linuksa się naprawie :P
<marcin82> naprawia*
<mwozniak00> dokładnie :) nie ma jak to plyty live-cd i naprawa z pod chroota :D
<marcin82> :)
<marcin82> http://debian.linux.pl/threads/24705-Naprawa-programu-rozruchowego-Grub
<Guest24182> przepraszam bardzo, można tutaj klnąć ?
<Guest24182> bo wiem, ze kląć nie wolno
<tajwanuser> cze
<mwozniak00> hej
<BlessJah> g
<Blondyn> witam
<Blondyn> znacie może jakiś link do powtórki meczu hiszpania - włochy ? z 10 czerwca w gdańsku ?
<Blondyn> :(
<qermit> Blondyn: nie ma na stronie ufea?
<qermit> Blondyn: albo na trackerze
<Blondyn> qermit: nie ma chyba poblokowali
<Blondyn> mam coś ale po Chińsku :(
<Blondyn> i jak tu nie wierzyć w acta ?
<qermit> http://thepiratebay.se/search/uefa%20spain/0/99/0
<qermit> http://thepiratebay.se/search/uefa%20spain%20italy/0/99/0
<Blondyn> qermit: http://video.sina.com.cn/p/sports/euro2012/v/2012-06-11/021461774087.html chiński :(
<Blondyn> qermit: ale to jest legalne ?
<qermit> Blondyn: nie mam bladego pojęcia
<BlessJah> pirat
<BlessJah> :]
<Blondyn>  na legalu to tylko z chin i tak powinienem się cieszyć bo jeszcze robią tak że "wykryliśmy ze jesteś frajerem z poza chin i nie obejrzysz" lol
<BlessJah> cos legalne w chinach, nie musi byc legalne w pl :]
<Blondyn> a ja nie wiem co jest legalne a co nie nie zmam chińskiego :D
<Blondyn> szukałem hymnu chrl i takie coś mi wyskoczyło co poradzić ?
<Blondyn> BlessJah: tak tak wiem acta wie i tak lepiej udupić mnie może za coś zupełnie innego np za posiadanie małej działki :D
<Blondyn> teraz muszę go jakoś z tempu wyciągnąć
<jacekowski> jakiej dzialki
<jacekowski> wiesz jakie to niezdrowe
<Blondyn> wiem muszę trochę dokupić bo ciasno jest
<BlessJah> jacekowski: przynajmniej jest gdzie sie opalic pielac grzadki
<jacekowski> wiecie jakie to jest niezdrowe
<Blondyn> jacekowski: no nie wiem
<BlessJah> własna marcheweczka niepryskane, krzywe ogoreczki
<Blondyn> oglądałem coś o związku działkowców polskich
<Blondyn> że to dranie jakieś
<BlessJah> zalezy po ktorej stronie biurka siedzisz
<Blondyn> tak jak wszystkie związkowcy bo są niezależni od Rządu :D
<Blondyn> dzisiaj kto wykończy late ten bohater :D
<BlessJah> ten zwiazek jest niezalezny nawet od dzialkowcow
<Blondyn> tak powinni ich przymknąć a na działkowców nałożyć wysokie podatki i wyrzucić ich poza miasto a na miejscu działek galerię za łapówki i na kampanie kaska jest :D
<Blondyn> i jeszcze premier osobiście powinien spoliczkować late i mu kajdanki nałożyć w imię słupków wyborczych a w pzpn powinni być sami swoi :D
<BlessJah> mierne political fiction
<Blondyn> no i związek solidarność też powinni rozwiązać bo prezes za dużo zarabia :D
<Blondyn> myślałem że Kaczka jest groźny i populistyczny a tu się okazuje ze i tak musi istnieć jedynie słuszna partia
<Blondyn> ok spadam bo troluje za bardzo wybaczcie linuksowcy
<Blondyn> by by
<dwe11er> gjm: powinieneś banować za politykę
<gjm> Trzeba będzie
<Voldenet> hello
<BlessJah> ubuntu z awesome, dziwne uczucie
<dwe11er> to jak windows z portem dwm
<BlessJah> nie działa mi dziwiek, hm...
<gjm> To na pewno wina awesome <'
<mwozniak00> albo po prostu wyciszony dzwiek ;)
<BlessJah> nie, nie jest wyciszony
<mwozniak00> pobaw sie ustawieniami moze zle urzadzenie jest wybrane
<BlessJah> inaczej, nie jest wyciszony w alsie\
<mwozniak00> aha, a kozystasz z pulseaudio, tylko alsy czy oss ?
<BlessJah> pulse
<mwozniak00> w konsoli pobaw sie pacmd, chyba że w awesome masz coś do graficznego bawienia się dzwiękiem
<BlessJah> awesome nie odpaliło czegoś, co odpala gnome/unity do zabawy z dźwiękiem
<BlessJah> ale już obszedłem
<mwozniak00> jak masz ustawienia systemu ubuntowe to zerknij co masz w zakładce dzwięk
<mwozniak00> pulseaudio --start
<mwozniak00> moze po prostu pulseaudio nie startuje ;)
<mwozniak00> najpierw wpisz w konsoli 'sudo pulseaudio --start' i wtedy zobacz cy masz wyciszone urzadzenia w 'ustawienia systemu -> dzwiek' i ktore masz zaznaczone. No i napisz co ci odpowiedziala konola na pulseaudio --start
<BlessJah> juz dalem sobie rade, dzieki za pomoc
<mwozniak00> i co było?
<BlessJah> magia ubuntu, sesja z awesome nie startowala jakiegos magicznego ficzera od dzwieku
<mwozniak00> heh...
<dwe11er> BlessJah: pulseaudio nie odpalało
<dwe11er> ;3
<dwe11er> ah
<dwe11er> przewinięte miałem ;3
<BlessJah> pulse działało
<Voldenet> dobra, czas na hardkor
<Voldenet> dzisiaj obejrzę chińskie bajki za pomocą ubunciaka
<Voldenet> jak tam jest z flashem i rzeczami 64-bit?
<Voldenet> e, lepiej wezmę 32-bitową wersję
<Voldenet> pierwsza próba ściągania, nieudana: http://mirror.as29550.net/releases.ubuntu.com//precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7dysxbq> (at mirror.as29550.net)
<BlessJah> wlasnie siedze na 64 bit i ogladam film yna youtube
<BlessJah> daje rade
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<BlessJah> mógłby hilightować
<BlessJah> nie mam beepa :[
<marcin82> sudo modprobe pcspkr
<BlessJah> marcin82: nie mam sprzętowego beepera, mogę emulować alsą, ale pulse już nie
<BlessJah> przynajmniej nie w defaulcie
<marcin82> oki
<dwe11er> beep jest denerwujący
<marcin82> ja używam ;]
<marcin82> powiadomienia IRC z xchat na przykład
<dwe11er> lepiej mi było ustawić urgency na xterm i tag xmonada
<dwe11er> marcin82: szczególnie mi to pomaga jak przy komputerze nie jestem
<dwe11er> beep, wracam 30 minut potem
<dwe11er> i co teras
<BlessJah> a co ma byc?
<marcin82> beep ma być :D
<BlessJah> jak mam 9 tagów w awesome i porozrzucam okna
<dwe11er> a urgency ładnie zakoloruje tag na czerwono i będzie tak dopóki go nie otworzę ;f
<BlessJah> i jestem przy kompie
<dwe11er> no to też urgency
<dwe11er> :>
<tomipnh> bry
<Voldenet> No dobra, już ubuntu się ściągnął. Kolejne pytanie, skąd wziąć crc/md5 obrazu?
<dwe11er> z serwera
<marcin82> beep -f 1000 -n -f 1500 -n -f 600 -n -f 500 -n -f 100 -r 2 -l 10 -n -f 50 -r 2 -l 200 -n -f 40 -r 2 -l 300 -n -f 60 -r 3 -n -f 50 -r 3
<marcin82> ;]
<Voldenet> którego?
<Voldenet> bo nie ma domyślnie listy mirrorów
<dwe11er> z ubuntu
<Voldenet> tylko link do obrazu bezpośredni
<Voldenet> :f
<dwe11er> no to zamiast iso daj md5
<dwe11er> w rozszerzeniu
<Voldenet> http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
<Voldenet> tak wygląda link
<Voldenet> gdzie tu zmienić z iso na md5? :P
<dwe11er> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<dwe11er> i szukaj :>
<Voldenet> no dobra, zmiana z iso na md5 nie poszła
<Voldenet> http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/ubuntu-releases/precise/MD5SUMS
<Voldenet> znalazłem
<Voldenet> ale sporo roboty przy tym, przydałby się jakiś downloader
<BlessJah> http://mirrors.melbourne.co.uk/ubuntu-releases//precise/
<marcin82> wget/gwget
<Voldenet> co to jest gwget?
<BlessJah> gtk wget
<BlessJah> czy cos
<Voldenet> a, no tak
<Voldenet> gnome wget pewnie
<Voldenet> albo gtk
<marcin82> --yes
<Voldenet> no dobra, czas zmierzyć się z problemem właściwym
<BlessJah> md5 powinny byc na stronie pobierania
<Voldenet> jak zainstalować ubuntu na zdalnym serwerze
<dwe11er> marcin82: nie ma takiego polecenia :>
<Voldenet> BlessJah: zgadzam się
<dwe11er> z reszta i tak by nie działało bo nie mam modułów do beepa
<marcin82> właśnie szukam i nie ma :D
<dwe11er> w ogóle mój kernel nie ma modułów
<dwe11er> bo i po co
<marcin82> i wszystko jasne
<marcin82> http://projects.gnome.org/gwget/
<marcin82> dla Gnome2 ...
<marcin82> i dupa
<marcin82> :D
<Voldenet> ja tam pobrałem aria2c
<Voldenet> dzięki temu wykorzystałem miliard mirrorów naraz
<Voldenet> z tego tamtego linka
<Voldenet> a ja wracam do problemu, jak zainstalować ubuntu na zdalnym serwerze
<Voldenet> może być nfs, smb
<Voldenet> cokolwiek
<Voldenet> bo mam diskless klienta
<BlessJah> pxe
<Voldenet> To wiem.
<Voldenet> pxe już mam, debian śmiga
<Voldenet> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<Voldenet> o, ciekawe czy z tego tutoriala mi się uda
<Voldenet> > sudo chmod -R 777 /tftpboot
<Voldenet> ishygddt
<BlessJah> bbl
<Voldenet> "install [lk]ubuntu on the client from CD, after you've got your system installed and working on the network mount the /nfsroot and copy everything from your working system to it."
<Voldenet> eleganckie jak kopniak w jaja
<Mhrok> Cześć
<Mhrok> Jak sprawdzic kondycje dysku w ubu?
<mwozniak00> Mhrok: tak samo jak pod każdą inna dysrybucją
<Mhrok> mwozniak00: to teraz powiedz mi jeszcze jak.
<mwozniak00> gui czy konsola ?
<Mhrok> konsola
<Mhrok> smartctl -a /dev/sda
<Voldenet> smartctl -A /dev/sda
<mwozniak00> ewentualnie qui gsmartcontrol lub cos w tym stylu
<Voldenet> -a wywala za dużo rzeczy
<mwozniak00> ale konsola rzadzi :D
<Voldenet> -A tylko status dysku
<Voldenet> no, jeśli chodzi o to, to tak
<Voldenet> smartctl -A /dev/sda | grep FAILING_NOW
<Voldenet> jeśli to coś wyrzuca, to jest źle
<Mhrok> 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   114   099   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       129489410
<Mhrok> Nic nie wyrzuca, całe szczęście
<Voldenet> tak mnie irytuje, że smartctl musi mieć uprawnienia admina
<Voldenet> a imho userzy też powinni móc czytać status smarta
<dwe11er> to sobie sudo ustawi
<Mhrok> Czy "Pre-fail" to nie jest prawie "FAILING_NOW"?
<mwozniak00> http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/smartmontools/wiki
<mwozniak00> Mhrok: niekoniecznie
<mwozniak00> a tak pozatym to zna ktos sposob by dysk twardy sie nie grzał za bardzo ?
<mwozniak00> bo mi przekracza 10stopni bezpieczna temperature ;)
<Mhrok> Ja mam wentylatory puszczone na dyski i mają się dobrze ;)
<Mhrok> *wentylator
<mwozniak00> w laptopie bedzie to ciezkie do zrobienia :D
<dwe11er> Mhrok: jeżeli masz seagateowe dyski to w większości info ze smarta można se w buty wsadzić
<dwe11er> pewnie w innych też
<Mhrok> dwe11er: własnie chodzi o to, że na dedyku mi dziwne jakzdy robi jak coś się uruchamia i trochę się gubię
<dwe11er> ale z seagateami mam najłecej doczynienia ;f
<dwe11er> to przyc całe smartctl -Ai
<dwe11er> przuć*
<dwe11er> rzuć*!
<Mhrok> http://wklej.org/id/782629/
<dwe11er> zdrów jak ryba
 * Mhrok brb
<Voldenet> omg
<Voldenet> Pre-fail oznacza typ atrybutu
<Voldenet> a nie, że coś niedobrze z tym jest
<ftpd> Lol.
<Voldenet> ftpd: lol a propos czego?
<ftpd> pre-faila.
<Voldenet> no
<Voldenet> to w zasadzie nie był pre-fail
<Voldenet> ( ¬‿¬)
<Wizard> Sam mogłem sobie w sumie zdjąć, ale zaraz by się poobrażali niektórzy.
<gjm> (:
<Wizard> Widzę, że bastetmilo już się obraziła?
<gjm> Nie, nie ma jej w ogóle
<Wizard> A ona nie ma szela?
<gjm> Ma, ale nie ma jej nigdzie więc pewnie padł
<mwozniak00> ktoś jeszcze testuje 12.10 czy tylko ze mnie taki masohista ?
<Wizard> Tylko z ciebie.
<Wizard> :>
<gjm> Tak, tutaj nikt nie używa Ubuntu
<Wizard> gjm: :<
<gjm> A kanał dla zmyły
<Wizard> julek: ping.
<mwozniak00> gjm: nie pytalem czy ktos uzywa ubuntu tylko wersje 12.10 alpha2
<gjm> Fajnie
<Wizard> gjm: Brałeś coś?
<gjm> Czereśnie jadłem :|
<Wizard> Unikaj, szkodzą ci :(
<Voldenet> ja na razie 12.04 próbuję zainstalować
<Voldenet> ciekawe, czy mi wyjdzie to
<Voldenet> jadę według tutoriala, coby nie cheatować
<Voldenet> hm, chłodzenie powietrzem przy temperaturze ~38C podgrzewa części zamiast je chłodzić
<mwozniak00> Voldenet: zainstalowac ubuntu to na prawde nie czarna magia, gorzej by bylo np nasze rodzime PLD ;) A dysk moj na razie ma 55 stopni
<gjm> Widzę że mamy speca na kanale <;
<Wizard> gjm: Nie trzeba było :)
<Wizard> Voldenet: Trzymamy kciuki.
<gjm> To wszystko przez te czereśnie :|
<Wizard> gjm: Można pm?
<gjm> Nie lubię jak ktoś o to pyta. Oczywiście
<Voldenet> mwozniak00: powiem szczerze, że im dystrybucja prostsza, tym mniejsza szansa, że coś się zepsuje
<Voldenet> slack i arch po pxe to nie kłopot
<Voldenet> a ubuntu to... nawet nie wiem co się może zepsuć
<Voldenet> bo jest już zbyt zawiłe
<mwozniak00> Voldenet: nie neguje tego wcale, każda dystrybucja celuje w innego usera. Ubuntu celuje w zwykłego zjadacza chleba, debian w admina, arch w czlowieka ktory chce zrobic system po swojemu a gentoo w masohistów ;) (bez urazy dla kazdego, bo kazda ta dytrybucje mialem na dysku)
<mwozniak00> Dlatego napisalem z z Ubuntu to czarnej magii NIE ma. I to jest jej plus
<Wizard> E, z Debianem też nie.
<Wizard> Jak się zainstaluje taskselem polish-desktop, to wszystko jest jak w Ubuntu.
<Voldenet> mwozniak00: serio?
<Voldenet> ubuntu to dla mnie najbardziej skomplikowana dystrybucja linuksa jaka istnieje
<dwe11er> yep
<dwe11er> podstawowa instalacja archa ze środowiskiem jest prosta do bólu
<Voldenet> a gentoo to niby nie?
<Voldenet> gentoo zabiera dużo czasu ale raczej przez czas kompilacji
<mwozniak00> dwe11er: ale dla uzytkownika ktory z linuksem nie mial nic do czynienia to nie wyglada juz tak rozowo
<Wizard> mwozniak00: Wygląda, wszystko jest w dokumentacji.
<Wizard> Vide, czytanie ze zrozumieniem.
<mwozniak00> w sumie mozna, ale w praktyce wyglada to roznie
<gjm> "Ubuntu celuje w  zwykłego zjadacza chleba
<gjm> FUJ
<Wizard> Ależ to było po polsku, nie?
<gjm> paste fail
<mwozniak00> gjm: no moze nie roztropnie to napisalem, lecz mialem na mysli po prostu zwyklego uzytkownika komputera.
<gjm> "Ubuntu celuje w  zwykłego zjadacza chleba" ← Tak, tylko że jak się popsuje to zwykły zjadacz chleba za cholerę nie będzie wiedział co z tym zrobić
<Wizard> Z Każdym innym system też.
<mwozniak00> gjm tak samo jak nie wie co zrobic jak mu Windows padnie... jedynie reinstlacje systemu zrobi...
<Wizard> Mit prostoty Windows polega na tym, że jak go ktoś używał codziennie przez parę lat, to jest szansa, że coś potrafi wyklikać czy skonfigurować.
<jacekowski> jaki mit
<Wizard> W praktyce użytkownicy Ubuntu stosunkowo szybko osiągają samoświadomość.
<gjm> Wizard: No nie wiem, w Ubuntu można łatwo namieszać np. używając jakichś krzywych PPA
<jacekowski> windows jest prostszy
<jacekowski> Wizard: coooooo?
<dwe11er> mwozniak00: dla użytkownika który nie miał nic wspólnego z linuksem ubuntu wygląda dalej jak czarna magia
<dwe11er> tyle że z cukierkami
<jacekowski> Wizard: wiekszosc uzytkownikow nie daje rady dalej niz na irca przyjsc
<jacekowski> Wizard: i meczyc o gotowce
<Wizard> Ich problem.
 * dwe11er pamięta jak męczył o gotowce ale za trzecim razem zrezygnował i sam sobie szukał
<dwe11er> i się okazało że szybciej to wychodziło
<dwe11er> ale to było 6 lat temu
<dwe11er> :<
<tomipnh> http://i.imgur.com/8QsOq.jpg
<tomipnh> :D
<dwe11er> suchar
<tomipnh> rzeczywiscie, doba :)
<tomipnh> za duzo zycia :)
<dwe11er> w ciągu doby mogli zrzucić kilka tysięcy atomówek ;3
<Wizard> Ojej.
<Wizard> Diablo, gra, która znudziła mi się po 15 minutach.
<Voldenet> no, spodziewany efekt
<Voldenet> nie działa :D
<Voldenet> tzn. nie startuje xorga
<Voldenet> kochany xorg, zawsze się psuje
<Voldenet> failed to load module fglrx :D
<Voldenet> kochany radeon
<Voldenet> to ja już skończyłem zabawę
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<Voldenet> jak się zmienia w ubuntu resolv.conf?
<Voldenet> bo podobno tamtejsze zmiany nie są na stałe i jakoś inaczej się robi
<dwe11er> żadne resolv.conf nie jest stałe
<dwe11er> chyba że na szytywno ip ustawisz
<dwe11er> w katalogu networkmanagera można ustawić
<Voldenet> w interfaces ustawiłem inet manual
<Voldenet> no, Xorg po prostu nie działa
<Voldenet> [    26.560] (EE) fglrx(0): PPLIB: swlPPLibNotifyEventToPPLib() failed!
<Voldenet> kochany xorg zmusił mnie do przejścia na windowsa, jak widać słusznie
<dwe11er> szczerze mówiąc to nie wiem, za głupi jestem na ubuntu już
<dwe11er> nie po takim czasie przerwy ;f
<Voldenet> K*@#$(#@$ MAĆ
<Voldenet> nawet nie wiem jak tu zmienić domyślne dnsy
<Wizard> Nie no, MAC to szesnastki ;)
<Voldenet> o, może Ty wiesz
<Wizard> Voldenet: Bo nie czytałeś dokumentacji.
<Voldenet> Wizard: to jest jakaś? :D
<Wizard> man resolvconf.
<Voldenet> hm
<Voldenet> ale ja nie chcę zmieniać ip
<Wizard> Chyba, że używasz networkmanagera.
<Wizard> Używasz?
<Voldenet> nie wiem
<Voldenet> pewnie tak :D
<Wizard> Wyjdź :P
<Voldenet> mówię, że nie wiem, dopiero zainstalowałem
<BlessJah> używasz networkmanagera
<Wizard> Nie wiem jak to jest w serwerowym Ubu, ale biurkowe domyślnie instaluje.
<Wizard> Voldenet: więc wyklikaj sobie te dnsy w NM.
<Voldenet> Wizard: jak ja mam wyklikać jak mi xorg nie wstaje? :D
<Wizard> NM też ma klienta terminalowego, iirc.
<Voldenet> dobra, wpisałem w interfaces dnsy
<Voldenet> może zadziała
<BlessJah> ach, serwer
<dwe11er> Wizard: lipny jest
<BlessJah> Voldenet: ssh -X
<Voldenet> co
<Voldenet> sugerujesz, że gdziekolwiek mam działającego xbloata
<Voldenet> tzn. xorga
<Voldenet> nie, nigdzie, windows jest lepszy :D
<Wizard> Voldenet: No a skąd piszesz?
<Voldenet> z konsoli
<Voldenet> wszystko robię pod konsolą
<Wizard> Windows, dobra, o czym my rozmawiamy w ogóle?
<BlessJah> jest xorg dla windowsa
<BlessJah> czy coś
<Voldenet> xorg: jedyna rzecz, którą dobrze robi, to wyrzucanie dziwnych errorów, których nikt nie umie rozwiązać
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> mam fix na moje problemy z /etc/resolv.conf
<Voldenet> zablokuję edycję po nfs tego pliku
<Voldenet> i ustawię lokalnie
<Voldenet> ( ¬‿¬)
<Wizard> Ale ty jesteś umny :)
<Voldenet> a nie, zrobiłem porządnie
<Voldenet> zmieniłem w /etc/resolvconf/
<Voldenet> mam nadzieję, że dobrze zrozumiałem co to właściwie robi
<Voldenet> dobra, teraz czas naprawić xorga
<Voldenet> kolejne 5h wyjęte z życia wyczuwam, no ale walczyć trzeba
<Voldenet> hurra, działa
<Voldenet> zajęło mi tylko 20 minut, nieźle
<Voldenet> @_@
<dj_oko> ech
<dj_oko> mam monitor z obsługą DVB-T i naziemnej
<dj_oko> ale nie mam anteny :(
<dj_oko> i nie mogę oglądać :(
<gjm> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/142/422/tumblr.jpg
<gjm> :>
<dj_oko> ponadto pizza ma tą okropną temperaturę, że nie jest ani ciepła, ani zimna :(
<gjm> bastetmilo: -q? :d
<mati75> gjm: /foch
<gjm> mati75: ?
<mati75> 21:40 -!- bastetmilo [bastetmilo@shell.org.pl] has joined #ubuntu-pl
<mati75> 21:41 < gjm> bastetmilo: -q? :d
<mati75> taka komenda w irssi /foch
<gjm> mati75: Nie wiesz ocb
<mati75> niet
<qermit> bastetmilo: wróciłaś?
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Foch był?
<bastetmilo> ktoś mi popsuł shella
<bastetmilo> gjm: aj, zapomniałam o Tobie ;)
<bastetmilo> gjm: niestety :) przecież nie mam opa :)
<gjm> Ojć
<bastetmilo> w następną sobotę się przeprowadzam :(
<BlessJah> gdzie?
<bastetmilo> do Wrocławia.
<BlessJah> tyle to ja juz wiem
<gjm> W inne miejsce
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: czy ja wiem gdzie Ty mieszkasz we Wrocławiu?
<Damn3d> opowiadaj jaki pokoj
<Damn3d> krzyż z jezusem jest?
<Damn3d> a nie, juz pytalem
<BlessJah> nie wiesz, a przynajmniej nie ode mnie
<bastetmilo> Nie wiem. Więc Ty też nie musisz wiedzieć gdzie ja będę mieszkać.
<BlessJah> ok
<julek> bastetmilo: prowokujesz:S
<bastetmilo> julek: kogo? Jak?
<julek> bastetmilo: podam inny przyklad... ktos cie o cos pyta, nie chcesz mu o tym mowic
<julek> mozna powiedziec "nie chce o tym rozmawiac"
<gjm> julek: Nie znasz sytuacji widocznie
<julek> a mozna "nie twoja sprawa!";)
<bastetmilo> julek: nie wiesz o co chodzi, nie wymądrzaj się.
<julek> bastetmilo: moglas napisac "bez roznicy", czy cos w tym stylu i juz;)
<bastetmilo> nie, nie mogłam.
<julek> bastetmilo: nie wymadrzam sie, pisze jak to wyglada z boku, te pare zdan, jest w nich taka sama agresja jak teraz do mnie;)
<BlessJah> gjm: ty też nie znasz
<bastetmilo> julek: skoro tak twierdzisz.
<BlessJah> julek: z boku to moze tak wygladac
<gjm> Dobra, bez spiny
<julek> BlessJah: no z boku, a jak? to chyba otwarty kanal a nie jakies prywatne wiadomosci;)
<julek> bastetmilo: podtekst "i tak wiem lepiej" w twoim "skoro tak twierdzisz" mam gdzies;)
<julek> w ogole gdzies mam te wasze polajanki
<BlessJah> julek++
<gjm> To po co się pytasz? <:
<julek> bastetmilo: napisalem jedynie, ze twoje wypowiedzi sa agresywne, niech inni sie wypowiadaja
<bastetmilo> julek: nie były skierowane do Ciebie.
<julek> gjm, bastetmilo: tworzycie swietna atmosfere na tym kanale;)
<julek> tyle, ze ja zaraz wyjde i naprawde mam to gdzies
<bastetmilo> julek: nie wychodz.
<dj_oko> haha :D
<julek> smiech na sali
<dj_oko> z trudem powstrzymuję swoją niewyparzoną gębę od oczywistych komentarzy ;)
<dwe11er> ale foch
<gjm> Hehehehehehehehehe, nie śmieszne
<BlessJah> dd if=win7ulti.iso of=/dev/sdb zadziała?
<dj_oko> wut
<BlessJah> czy nie jest tak pięknie i będę musiał znaleźć płytę?
<dj_oko> co to ma dać?
<BlessJah> dj_oko: w ten sposób możesz zainstalować z pena część linuksów
<dj_oko> chcesz mieć instalacyjny dysk *twardy* systemu Windows? :D
<dj_oko> nie da rady
<BlessJah> pendrive
<BlessJah> z ubuntu poszło, choć nigdzie nie znalazłem informacji że zadziała
<dj_oko> da się tak
<dj_oko> na pendrive jak najbardziej
<dj_oko> instalowałem 7 z pendrive'a
<dj_oko> ale użyłem jakiegoś fedorowego wihajstra do zrobienia tego pendriva
<gjm> BlessJah: Nie zadziała
<dj_oko> tylko że tak nie skopiujesz sektora rozruchowego
<BlessJah> z iso ubuntu zadzialalo
<BlessJah> bez wihajstrów
<dj_oko> :]
<BlessJah> skoro metoda działająca dla archa, zadziałała na ubuntu, to moze metoda działająca na ubuntu zadziała na windzie
<BlessJah> per analogiam
<dj_oko> well
<dj_oko> spróbuj
<dweller> ja windowsa używałem
<dweller> do robienia instalki na pendrajwie
<BlessJah> problem w tym ze nie mam windowsa, zeby zrobic windowsa
<dj_oko> nie potrzebujesz
<dj_oko> dd zadziała, ale nie będziesz mieć MBR
<BlessJah> to jest pen z iso ubuntu /dev/sdb1 on /mnt type iso9660 (ro,relatime)
<dweller> formatujesz na ntfs
<dweller> kopiujesz dane
<dweller> i w boot na płycie masz bootloadery
<dj_oko> powiem tak: ktoś to już zrobił wcześniej :D
<dj_oko> żeby nie mówić "use google", bo wyjdzie, że nie jestem pomocny
<gjm> A jesteś?
<BlessJah> jest
<BlessJah> dj_oko: dzieki, to i tak dywagacje, bo musze znalezc drugiego pena najpierw
<dj_oko> napęd DVD w moim lapku już dawno nie działa
<BlessJah> nie mam zadnego 64 bitowego live* poza ubuntu na obecnym penie, wiec nie bede mial jak przywrocic gruba jakby co
<dj_oko> więc musiałem instalować 7 z pendrive'a
<dj_oko> MTBF napędów DVD wynosi dzisiaj chyba 15 minut
<BlessJah> albo 15 użyć
<dweller> BlessJah: to nie instaluj gruba w mbr tylko na partycji boot
<dweller> i tylko flagami mbr wtedy operujesz
<dj_oko> e-e
<dweller> ja od 2,5 roku gruba nawet nie ruszałem tylko chainloadem z bcd leci
<BlessJah> mam grub2 na rootcie ubuntu
<dweller> czy jak sie teraz ten bootloader nazywa
<dj_oko> dweller: w Fedorze 17 wprowadzili GRUB2
<BlessJah> jak zmanipulowac te flagi?
<dweller> dj_oko: i?
<dweller> BlessJah: fdisk, cfdisk, gparted
<dj_oko> i muszę robić tak: BCD -> GRUB4DOS z pliku -> GRUB na partycji ext2
<dweller> dj_oko: mam właśnie grub2
<dweller> easybcd ma swoje chainloadery
<dj_oko> nie podoba mi się to rozwiązanie :D
<dj_oko> ech, easybcd
<dweller> które wykrywają gruby
<dweller> ale flagami też działa
<dj_oko> nim właśnie zrobiłem ten GRUB4DOS, bo olewał gruba
<dj_oko> denerwuje mnie, że muszę tak robić, niedługo pewnie dołożę drugi HDD do lapka i będę po ludzku wybierał boot device
<dj_oko> zamiast DVD, które i tak nie działa
<dj_oko> w sumie i tak potrzebowałbym go tylko do instalacji systemu :D
<Thorbjorn> `urf
<Thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Thorbjorn> Dalej nie dziala...
<BlessJah> 15 PLN za 4GB, chyba kupię i zrobię rescue liveUSB
<lisu> haj
<BlessJah> ale unetbootin ma wymagania, sformatować, zamontować, to w końcu to prowadzi za rączkę czy nie prowadzi?
<m477> 1st
<m477> :(
<dweller> 1st
<BlessJah> nie dziś
<BlessJah> ale życzę powodzenia jutro
<BlessJah> aww... windows XP nie umie sata
<gjm> Bingo
<BlessJah> nie ciesz się, kliknę anuluj i zacznę z win7
<lisu> windows xp to narzedzie szatana
<BlessJah> pograłbym w gry wydane przed wyjściem visty i 7
<BlessJah> gdyby tak na bezczelnego, wsadzić drivery na pendrive i udawać że to flop :]
<dweller> to baw się w iommu
<dj_oko> BlessJah: zeslipstreamuj sterowniki z płytą instalacyjną
 * dj_oko tak zrobił
<dj_oko> mam updaty i sterowniki
<BlessJah> nlite do tego jest
<BlessJah> ale na windowsa
<jacekowski> przelacz sata na tryb ide
<BlessJah> to laptop
<BlessJah> zobacze co da sie zrobic bez przelaczania czegokolwiek
<BlessJah> unetbootin ma jakieś problemy ze sobą
<dweller> na laptopach można
<dweller> tzn ja mogę u siebie
<BlessJah> w biosie?
<dweller> nom
<BlessJah> nie udało mi się nawet zbootować
<BlessJah> ale sprawdzę
<BlessJah> co daje sata w zasadzie?
<dweller> ahci daje obsługę ncq zdaje sie
<Voldenet> no, skoro już mam wszystko w linuchu działające, to trzeba jeszcze wymyślić jak zbootować go po wifi
<Voldenet> gpxe tak potrafi?
<BlessJah> lol, podpięcie pena z unetbootin nieźle mi namieszało
<BlessJah> k3b nie chciał wykryć cd-rw i uparcie proponował format pena
<szkodnik_> ale mam dobry humorek! :D
<BlessJah> szkodnik_: mozesz nam tez poprawic
<szkodnik_> hiszpania wygrala
<BlessJah> wspollokator sie ucieszyl
<szkodnik_> no ba!
<szkodnik_> ja tez
<szkodnik_> w sumie po prazy pierwszy w zyciu dobrze mis ie mecz ogladalo :D
<BlessJah> hehe
<szkodnik_> darzylismy do strefy akurat na pierwsza bramke ;)
<BlessJah> bo z hiszpanem?
<szkodnik_> BlessJah, cos ty sie tak na tego hiszpana uwzial?
<BlessJah> nie uwzialem
<szkodnik_> nie, tylko sceny robisz, jak zazdrosna nastolatka :D
<BlessJah> po prostu widzialem jak kibicowali nasi i jak kibicowali czesi na przyklad
<szkodnik_> wiesz, ja oprocz hiszpanskiego wspollokatora mam takze stadko hiszpanskich kolegow z pracy
<BlessJah> no widzisz
<BlessJah> kibicujac z taka grupka, do tego znajac jezyk ozna sie swietnie bawic
<szkodnik_> wiec co do tego, komu mi wolno kibicowac, a komu nie, nie bylo watpliwosci ;)
<szkodnik_> ogolnie bawilismy sie swietnie
<szkodnik_> tak, ale tu znajomosc jezyka nie ma najmniejsego znaczenia :P
<BlessJah> jakies tam ma
<szkodnik_> watpie, zeby wszyscy, ktorzy kibicowali dzzisiaj hispanii z takim zapalem, znali ten jezyk :P
<szkodnik_> reszta byli z nami ludzie, ktorzy po ichniemu nie szprechaja ani troche
<szkodnik_> i tez sie dobrze bawili
<BlessJah> inaczej, jesli idziesz z hiszpanami, to ma znaczenie
<BlessJah> bo jesli sama, albo w mieszanym towarzystwoe, to i tak pewnie bedzie gwar albo po angielsku rozmowy
<szkodnik_> moze
<szkodnik_> tzn wlazsnie ze wzgleduu na ludzi niehiszpanskojezycznych rozmawialismy po angielsku
<BlessJah> rozumiem
<szkodnik_> w domu rozmawiamy po hizpansku, kiedy nie chcemy, zeby ktos zrozumial, co mowimy tez, ale wsrod innych ludzi wraczej po angielsku :P
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> mam windowsa xp
<BlessJah> na lapku
<BlessJah> :D
<szkodnik_> gratuluje!
<szkodnik_> ja mam takiego w pracy i klne na czym swiat stoi
<BlessJah> tylko do gier
<szkodnik_> uch
<BlessJah> wg instrukcji i dwuletniego doswiadczenia, bez upgrade biosu to mi sie udac nie powinno
<szkodnik_> a ja pracuje w jednej z tych zajebistych firm, tore do dzisiaj wsystkie swoje webowe interfejsy maja tylko i wylaczniedla ie6 ;)
<BlessJah> a sie udalo
<szkodnik_> dobra, ide do wyra
<szkodnik_> bo wstaje za 4 godziny
<BlessJah> lepiej sie nie kladz
<szkodnik_> a daj spokoj, dzisiaj poniedzialek
<szkodnik_> nie dam rady bez odrobiny snu
<BlessJah> tak i co z tego?
<szkodnik_> to, ze swiat o dziwo nie przestaje sie krecic na weekend i w poniezialek zawsze mamy 3 razy wiecej roboty niz w inne dni, bo oprocz reklamacji piatkowych dostajemy takze te z soboty i niedzieli
<BlessJah> :D
<szkodnik_> tak wiec sm widzzisz, nie wyrobie
<szkodnik_> jak znam swoje szczescie to na bank dostane jakas sprawe z autostrad
<szkodnik_> czy cos
<BlessJah> imo nie spać w ogóle niż spać 4h
<BlessJah> sprawdzone
<BlessJah> wielokrotnie :P
<szkodnik_> (sprawa a autostrad, to najczesciej kilkaset transakcji na kwoty do 3EUR, tak, ze na sam widok chce ci sie wymiotowac)
<BlessJah> szkodnik_: słodkich snów o wygranej i kibicach wracajacych do domu autostradami :P
<szkodnik_> a spadaj :D
<BlessJah> ja jeszcze pozacieszam winXP
<BlessJah> stery mu dam i SP3
<BlessJah> \o/
<szkodnik_> cholera katalonia i jej autostrady z terminalami offline, ktorymi mozna jezdzic "za darmo" !
<BlessJah> dostajesz reklamacje z katalonii?
<BlessJah> gdzie pracujesz?
<szkodnik_> pracuje dla grupo banco santander
<BlessJah> jako przedmurze boku?
<szkodnik_> nie
<szkodnik_> ja dostaje juz gotow reklamacje i decyduje, czy je uwzglednic, czy nie
<szkodnik_> a jak wzglednie, to albo oddaje klientowi pieniadze, albo staram sie je odzyskac najpierw od banku, do ktorego trafily niezgodnie z regulacjami
<BlessJah> klucz do sp2
<BlessJah> damn
<BlessJah> nie mam nic pod reka
<szkodnik_> google?
<BlessJah> z komorki chyba
<BlessJah> mam jedna strone
<BlessJah> ale nie przewidzialem ze juz podczas instalacji zapyta
<szkodnik_> dobra, ide
<szkodnik_> koty nadal chodza zakrecone, nie wiedza, co to za obcy facet im lazi po domu
<szkodnik_> cu
<BlessJah> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-24
<biju> Czesc. Mam problem z jedenym folderem, ktory znajduje sie na pendrive. Nie moge do niego wejsc. Nawet poleceni cd danie komunikat "/media/68C8-B9A9# cd 18130616 
<biju> bash: cd: 18130616: Input/output error"
<biju> Jakies pomysly > 
<TheNumb> biju: upsuty pendrive.
<TheNumb> biju: zapuść fsck
<TheNumb> Może fs się trochę posypał.
<biju> TheNumb,  ale tylko ten folder sprawa problemy, pozostale pliki dzialaja poprawnei 
<gjm> No i co z tego? I tak sprawdź.
<biju> gjm, http://www.wklejto.pl/165112
<biju> pass:  tajne
<gjm> sudo dosfsck -ar /dev/sdb1
<biju> FATs differ - using first FAT.
<biju>   Contains a free cluster (211193). Assuming EOF.
<biju>   Has a large number of bad entries. (448/960)
<biju> http://www.wklejto.pl/165115
<gjm> Tak to jest jak się za szybko wyjmuje z dziurki.
<biju> gjm,  ja tego nie wyjmowalem :) Plec piekna to uczynila :P
<gjm> http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl8_fsckvfa.htm
<biju> Na koncu jeszcze jest zapytanie " Drop directory  (Y/N)" 
<gjm> Drop → Usuń
<biju> Ale co on usunie, cały folder ? 
<gjm> Uszkodzony.
<biju> Najpierw zrobie obraz sobie tego pena dla celow edukacyjnych poodzyskuje dane z uszkodzonego folderu
<biju> gjm, http://wklej.org/id/1072414/
<grek> czesc nie moge uruchomic netbeans na ubuntui 
<grek> http://wklej.to/bV40N
<grek> taki log
<grek> wywaliłem openjdk
<grek> dałem sun java 
<grek> ale teraz to kompletnie sie nie odpala 
<grek> http://wklej.to/BAdpL
<grek> http://wklej.to/XSMkY
<grek> wie moze ktoś czym to może być spowodowane ? 
<TheNumb> grek: plik .desktop to podpowiedź dla środowiska graficznego który program i z jakimi parametrami go uruchomić.
<TheNumb> Tak się tego nie robi ;p
<TheNumb> Wpisz netbeans w dashu i powinna się pojawić ikona.
<grek> no jest ale pojawia sie ladowanie i znika
<grek> dlatego chcialem z terminala zeby jakiś komunikat był 
<TheNumb> Gdyby jednak tak się nie stało, w tym katalogu będziesz miał pewnie plik netbeans.sh
<grek> dlaczego sie nie odpala
<TheNumb> Czy coś podobnego.
<grek> takie pliki mam
<grek> http://wklej.to/3PmWw
<grek> ok moze na poczatek przeinstaluje netbeansa po zmianie java 
<grek> moze cos poustawial do openjava
<grek> ok dziala
<grek> :)
<Arcanone> Witam. Mógłby mi ktoś powiedzieć jak zmienić domyślne środowisko graficzne przez konsole ? Po przerwanej instalacji lxde nie mogę uruchomić systemu. Komputer łapie freeza i widzę tylko tapete. 
<ftpd> Arcanone, w .xinitrc sobie wpisz. Albo .xsession. Albo dokończ instalację z konsoli.
<Arcanone> Ciężko z tym będzie gdyż usunąłem już lxde z konsoli root w trybie ratunkowym. Nie mam natomiast pojęcia czemu dalej freezuje i nie odpala nawet ekranu logowania. 
<Arcanone> Czy jest możliwość zmiany domyślnego środowiska graficznego przez konsole ? 
<fhf> Cześć. Mam problem z tworzeniem pakietu otóż nie chce mi skopiować ikonki - dodałem odpowiedni wpis do pliku debian/rules Jednk przy tworzeniu paczki pokazuje się cp debian/fbmessengerfacebook.png debian/fbmessenger/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/
<fhf> cp: nie można wykonać stat na „debian/fbmessengerfacebook.png”: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<BlessJah> jacekowski: 1st
<jacekowski> nie badz taki do przodu bo cie z tylu zabraknie a pingi wielkimi ci beda
<BlessJah> :]
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-25
<Vesim987_> Zna ktoś dobry opis protokołu IRC?
<TheNumb> Vesim987_: http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2812
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> bardzo dobry
<Vesim987_> Dzięki :)
<miglans> czesc
<Wasyl> mam pytanko jak zainstalować tą paczkę na ubuntu 12.04 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libphp-swiftmailer/4.2.1-1 ?
<root_____> :)
<gjm> 20:08 [freenode]     ircname  = root;
<gjm> duh
<mt2_pl> cześć
<gjm> i czołem
<gjm> to se pogadał
<eshlox> Wasyl: skompiluj ;-)
<Wasyl> już zainstalowałem ale kurde nic mi to nie dało :/
<buharin> hej
<buharin> mam pytanko
<gjm> się kręci
<BlessJah_> buharin: jeśli proponujesz pracę, to ja wymiatam w javie
<BlessJah_> skąd mam ogon?
<gjm> Znienacka.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-26
<BlessJah> 1st
<BlessJah> sigh, nocka zarwana
<bastetmilo> pff. Ja zarywam 4 noce w tygpodniu ostatnio :>
<Quintasan> \o
<dom_> czesc
<jacekowski> witaj
<dom_> prubuje zainstalowac ununtu bez usb i cd 
<dom_> http://agnipulse.com/2011/08/install-ubuntu-hard-disk/
<dom_> pisza ze z Grub4Dos moge dodac iso i wybotowac z nij 
<dom_> ale jak zainstalowac to Grub4Dos nie mam windowsa
<dom_> mam tu ubuntu 11.04 ale aktualizacja 5 wersji po kolei to za duzo
<dom_> chce zaisntalowac 13.04
<dom_> macie pomysl? probowałem odpalic isntall  usb czytnika kart ale nie idzie 
<dom_> w sensei chodzi mi o to zeby dodac do gruba botowanie z iso 
<dom_> da sie ? 
<gjm> W GRUB2 jest taka możliwość.
<dom_> a jak sprawdzic jaki mam
<gjm> W 11.04 jest GRUB2
<dom_> super wiec ja sie za to zabrac
<gjm> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot/Examples
<dom_> dziek z apomoc czyli 
<dom_> http://www.wklejto.pl/165446
<dom_> takie dac ? 
<dom_> a gdzie jest ten plik konfiguracyjny przykłady są ale jak się ten plik nazywa
<gjm> dom_: set isofile="/home/dom/Pobraneubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso"
<gjm> Czy ta ścieżka jest na pewno dobra? (;
<dom_> ok brakuje / poza tym jest ok ?
<dom_> i do /boot/grub/menu.lst 
<gjm> loopback loop (hd0,5)$isofile
<gjm> Czy to na pewno ten dysk i ta partycja?
<dom_> nie wkleiłem od nich 
<jacekowski> dom_: ile masz pamieci?
<dom_> 4gb ram 
<gjm> Czyli /home masz na /dev/sda5? Jeśli tak to ok.
<jacekowski> troche malo na bootowanie iso ubuntu w ten sposob
<dom_> hm partycje mam takie 
<dom_> http://www.wklejto.pl/165447
<dom_> tzn ja che zabotowac z iso na partcyji czemu wiec ramu za malo ? 
<gjm> No spoko, ale nic mi to nie mówi. Pokaż wynik polecenia: df
<dom_> i nie mam /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dom_> a no tak teraz o wiele czytelniej :) http://www.wklejto.pl/165448
<gjm> Bo masz GRUB2, masz to dodać do /etc/grub.d/40_custom i zrobić update-grub
<dom_> acha ok super czyli tylko ta nazwa partycji czy jest ok
<gjm> Z tego co wkleiłeś wynika że nie masz oddzielnego /home, więc powinno być: loopback loop (hd0,6)$isofile
<gjm> Bo / masz na /dev/sda6
<dom_> acha no tak czyli daje jak podales
<dom_> do custop 
<dom_> custom 
<gjm> W GRUB2 jest inna numeracja.
<gjm> I pamiętaj o tym:
<gjm> 19:14 @         gjm │ Bo masz GRUB2, masz to dodać do /etc/grub.d/40_custom i zrobić update-grub
<gjm> Nie menu.lst
<dom_> no jak by nie dodal
<dom_> http://www.wklejto.pl/165449
<dom_> dalem do /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<gjm> No, czyli dobrze.
<dom_> acha czyli pewnie dodal ?
<dom_> ok to robic restart tak ? 
<gjm> Tak.
<dom_> wielkie dzieki za pomoc .przydalo by sie zeby ten narzedzie konfiguracji startowej pozwalalo na takie cos nie pierwszy raz nie mam pendrive i cd a to super mozliwosc
<dom_> robie restart
<dom_> niestety
<dom_> blad- kernel not found
<dom_> ale opcja sie pojawila
<dom_> 1304 
<dom_> co moze byc nie tal ? 
<gjm> >Updated releases of Ubuntu 12.04 and later may designate the 64-bit kernel as vmlinuz.efi. This file is still located in the /casper folder. When creating the menuentry, use vmlinuz.efi rather than vmliinuz in the linux line for the 64-bit version.
<dom_> w 40_custom dalem http://www.wklejto.pl/165450
<dom_> hm
<dom_> nie rozumiem 
<gjm> zamień "vmlinuz" na "vmlinuz.efi"
<gjm> i zrób update-grub
<gjm> nie zwróciłe uwagi że to 64 bity.
<gjm> zwróciłem*
<dom_> ok dzieki 
<dom_> juz restartuje
<gjm> No, chyba mu się udało.
<Dreadlish> no.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-27
<buharin> no i jak tu uzywac linuxa jak przez karte graficzna buczy mi
<buharin> tak ze juz nie wytrzymuje
<buharin> :P
<Voldenet> Zapytaj programistów sterowników dlaczego specjalnie partaczą
<Voldenet> czy MS tak duże łapówy płaci?
<buharin> zastanawiam sie nad jakims laptopem
<buharin> bo kupilem 3.5 roku temu della bo sie chwalil ze wspolpracuje z ubuntu
<buharin> to myslalem ze problemow nie bedzie
<Voldenet> Taaaaa
<Voldenet> >ubuntu
<Voldenet> >problemów nie będzie
<buharin> a ostatnio moja karte radeona 4500 przestalo wspierac
<buharin> bo za stara
<buharin> ale wiesz jak to cholernie szumi
<buharin> wlaczylem na chwile windowsa
<Voldenet> wiem
<buharin> i czuje taka uloge wszedzie
<Voldenet> pamiętam zasilacz kilowatowy z zepsutym czymśtam
<Voldenet> usiedzieć przy nim to się nie dało
<buharin> dlatego mysle moze posiedziec poki co na windowsie i uzbierac na nowego laptopa
<buharin> tylko nawet nie wiadomo co kupic
<buharin> zeby dobrze gral z linuxem
<Voldenet> (:
<Voldenet> Ja nie poradzę.
<buharin> chociaz ubuntu na swojej stronie reklamuje jakies lenovo
<buharin> i dell xps
<kretu> kupisz nowego, to bedzie jeszcze nie wspierany ;-]
<kretu> jeżeli o della chodzi to polecam latitude
<buharin> no ale w sumie pisza niby te sterowniki
<buharin> nie daliby rady napisac sterownika
<buharin> ze chlodzi mocno jak juz jest goraco
<buharin> i tyle
<sbl> hi
<Voldenet> hi
<sbl> Czy stawial ktos sambe z vpnem ?
<Voldenet> ja
<sbl> Zastanawiam sie jak skonfigurowac sambe by nie musiec logowac sie dwa razy
<Voldenet> umm daj share na security
<sbl> postawilem PPTPD jako VPN oraz sambe z zasobem WWW
<Voldenet> i ustaw guesta
<sbl> no wlasnie dalem share na security
<sbl> to ja przekleje configa zasobu
<Voldenet> zakładając, że cały ruch i tak dajesz po VPNie, to równie dobrze możesz guesta dać
<Voldenet> powiem szczerze, że ostatnio stwierdziłem, że wolę zapisać sobie hasło do samby i logować się jednak
<Voldenet> do tego dowaliłem AD i naprawdę wygodnie się pracuje tak z windowsami i sambą
<sbl> wlasnie chce zrobic sobie autoryzacje tylko na VPN by ktos z biura lub poza biura mogl sobie pracowac na zasobach samby zdalnie (oraz w biurze)
<sbl> Voldenet: http://jsfiddle.net/yrNub/
<Voldenet> jsfiddle to nie pastebin
<Voldenet> :)
<sbl> wiem, ale na jsfiddle mozesz latwo edytowac i aktualizowac bym widzial zmiany
<sbl> :)
<sbl> moim zalozeniem jest zbudowac przestrzen biura z autoryzacja tylko VPN
<sbl> po autoryzowaniu wtedy mozna mapowac dyski sieciowe z samby itd
<sbl> i w sumie pozostaje tez druga kwestia
<Voldenet> nie możesz tak
<Voldenet> musisz ogólnie dać security = share
<Voldenet> i nie public
<Voldenet> ustaw sobie
<Voldenet> security = share
<Voldenet> guest account = nobody
<sbl> no wlasnie, teraz jest tak ze w LAN widac zasoby samby (nawet jesli nie autoryzowalem sie VPNem) 
<sbl> a chce by bylo niewidoczne i tylko po VPN widocznie
<Voldenet> w hosts allow w sekcji [global] wpisz ip
<Voldenet> wydaje mi się, że na foldery możesz też hosts allow
<Voldenet> nie wiem co to public i jakieś inne dziwactwa
<Voldenet> ale
<Voldenet> browseable = yes
<Voldenet> read only = no
<Voldenet> guest ok = yes
<Voldenet> to 3 rzeczy potrzebne w share
<buharin> ja perdziele
<buharin> ostatnio co nie rusze to wybrakowane
<buharin> -.-
<sbl> Voldenet: jak sie nazywala komenda do testowania configa samby?
<Voldenet> testparm
<sbl> hmm
<sbl> Unknown parameter encountered: "quest ok"
<sbl> Ignoring unknown parameter "quest ok"
<Voldenet> q = g
<Voldenet> Nieźle.
<Voldenet> ale tam jest GUEST małymi
<Voldenet> nie QUEST
<sbl> a no racja :)
<sbl> Voldenet: ok, dziala jako guest teraz. Ale problem polega na tym, ze w biurze jak jest ktos podpiety do sieci to widzi serwer i moze w niego wejsc bez autoryzacji 
<sbl> wiem ze to wina tego ze to LAN a samba udostepnia po LANie ale mimo to chcialbym wymusic autoryzacje VPN nawet wewnatrz biura
<Voldenet> no to zablokuj dostęp z IP lokalnych
<Voldenet> albo daj allow hosts tylko IP VPNowskim
<Voldenet> inaczej się nie da
<Voldenet> chociaż czekaj, da się poblokować porty iptables lokalnie
<Voldenet> ale imo lepiej by było w sambie poustawiać
<sbl> Voldenet: jak zablokuje dostep z IP lokalnych to wtedy nikt nie wejdzie nawet z VPN bo VPN przyznaje adresacje lokalnej sieci
<Voldenet> wait wait, to jak samba ma wiedzieć kto wchodzi po localu a kto po VPN? :)
<sbl> no wlasnie nie wiem hmm
<Voldenet> już wiem
<Voldenet> interfaces = (nazwa interfejsu)
<Voldenet> bind interfaces only = yes
<sbl> mi zalezy zeby samba byla widoczna nawet w LAN tylko jesli zaloguje sie do VPN dlatego ze poza samba w VPN mam tez virtualhosty, serwer www, baze danych i kilka innych rzeczy
<sbl> Voldenet: a co daje ten parametr?
<Voldenet> binduje sambę do konkretnych interfejsów
<Voldenet> np.
<Voldenet> interfaces = ppp* lo
<Voldenet> bind interfaces only = yes
<sbl> tylko ze u mnie po poleceniu ifconfig widnieja tylko 2 interfejsy eth0 i lo wiec ppp jest nieistniejacy
<sbl> chyba ze to jakis pseudo interfejs
<sbl> teraz mi w ogole nie widzi samby :D
<sbl> Voldenet: moj config: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=P53Xzw80
<Voldenet> no, nie widzi, bo nie masz ppp*
<Voldenet> a pokaż output ifconfig
<Voldenet> albo ip addr
<Pinocet> cześć
<Pinocet> czy ktoś z was ma może dedyka w ovh?
<Voldenet> miał
<Voldenet> not anymoar :)
<Pinocet> zmieniłeś przez ich głupi limit?
<Voldenet> nie, znalazłem taniej po znajomości :D
<Pinocet> bo właśnie o to chciałem spytać czy rzeczywiście za zrobienie seedboxa ograniczą transfer na te 10mbit mimo że limit jest 5tb
<Pinocet> aha, ok xD
<Pinocet> ja chciałem wziąć ten mks 2g za 45 zł xD
<Pinocet> ale zmartwiło mnie ich ostrzeżenie, niestety konkurencja ovh ma serwery najtaniej za 150 zł miesięcznie
<Pinocet> chyba że znasz coś taniego ale nie po znajomości
<sbl> Voldenet: pokazuje sie interfejs ppp0 ppp2 itd gdy ktos sie polaczy czyli ok. Ale nadal mimo polaczenia przez VPN i ustawienia w sambie interfejsu na ppp* nie laczy. Odrzuca polaczeni
<Voldenet> sbl: a, no tak, bo samba się binduje przed utworzeniem połączeń
<Voldenet> słabo
<sbl> Voldenet: czyli co mozna zrobic by to działało ?
<Voldenet> wywal wszystkie te interfaces
<Voldenet> i bind interfaces only
<buharin> zainstalowalem manjaro :D
<Voldenet> dorzuć do iptables drop dla portów UDP 137,138 TCP 139, 445
<buharin> Voldenet: po co?
<Voldenet> buharin: to nie było do Ciebie
<Voldenet> chyba, że chcesz zablokować sambę dla sieci lokalnej
<sbl> Voldenet: w iptabkes tez moge uzywac ppp* ? czy musze robic reczne wpisy dla ppp0 ppp1 pp2 itd bo chce maskarade zrobic by siec przekierowywalo
<sbl> iptables*
<Voldenet> po co?
<Voldenet> daj iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --destination-port 139 -j DROP
<Voldenet> to samo dla 445
<Voldenet> powinno działać
<Voldenet> chociaż ja nie jestem adminem, więc mogłem coś pokręcić
<sbl> Voldenet: no dropy dodalem, ale chcialem sobie zrobic maskarade by ktos kto laczy sie VPNem mogl uzywac neta z serwera jako NAT
<sbl> bo domyslnie gdy nie ma reguly iptables to nie masz neta przy polaczeniu z VPN widzisz tylko LAN
<sbl> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<sbl> iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o ppp0 -m state -state state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<sbl> iptables -A FORWARD -i ppp0 -o eth0 -j ACCEPT
<Quintasan> \o
<sbl> Wiec skoro VPN tworzy kazdorazowo nowy interfejs przy polaczeniu klienta ppp* {0-N} to musialbym klepac na sztywno reguly dla ppp0 ppp1 itd a czy w iptables moge uzyc ppp*
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> generalnie jak potrzebujesz coś tak robić, to pewnie robisz to odwrotnie
<Voldenet> bo da się w iptables 'wszystkie oprócz xxx'
<keNzej> Mam internet na swoim laptopie poprzez Play Online - jak mogę zrobić aby ktoś jeszcze skorzystał z tego internetu?
<keNzej> chciałbym zrobić ze swojego laptopa coś ala router
<ftpd> Popsuł mi się nickserv :(
<Drathir> bry...
<Drathir> keNzej: hostapd czy cos takiego poszukaj o ile dobrze pamietam...
<Drathir> karoles: albo polaczenie adHoc z osoba...
<jacekn> keNzej: albo kablem podlacz drugi komputer. W kazdym razie potrzebujesz NAT na laptopie zrobic
<gjm> e? Ja miałem internet mobilny z Ery i rozdzielałem go na jeszcze dwa laptopy po wifi.
<Drathir> gjm: o ile sterownik pozwala moze i mozna spod sterownika uruchomic infrastructure mode wifi i podlaczac sie jak do hotspota ale nie testowalem czegos takiego, ath9 testowane tylko adhoc i dzialalo... ewentualnie jeszcze bluetooth zostaje z mozliwosci... 
<Drathir> anyway i tak najlepszym stacjonarnym rozwiozaniem routerek openwrt z podlaczonym netem do niego... ale to tylko moim zdaniem...
<Drathir> rozwiazaniem*
<kamillox> czesc
<kamillox> Czy ktos z Was mial do czynienia z konfiguracja qmail'a na deb/ubuntu?
<Mhrok> Cześć!
<gjm> …
<Mhrok> gjm: Jak będziesz otwierał lodówkę to uważaj. Nigdy nie wiadomo gdzie usłyszysz "Cześć!" :D
<Drathir> qmail to appka jakas?
<Drathir> czy cos podszywajacego sie pod gmaila?
<Drathir> wow dobrze wiedziec : The second most popular MTA in the internet 
<kamillox> exit
<kamillox> logout
<gjm> do trzech razy sztuka
<Drathir> kazdy kiedys zaczynal... a najwazniejsze moim zdaniem jest to, ze pojawiaja sie nowi uzytkownicy...
<gjm> hrhr
<Drathir> oho atak klonow?
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: pani frontendowiec, jest może pani?
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: jestem
<bastetmilo> byle szybko, bo zaraz mi się WordUp zaczyna :>
<Drathir> Project Honey Pot fajna rzecz...
<gjm> hrhr
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: poradziłem sobie bez
<sysek> :O
<Stirlitz_> ojej http://zaufanatrzeciastrona.pl/post/wlamali-sie-do-opery-opublikowali-zlosliwa-aktualizacje/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ZaufanaTrzeciaStronaGlowna+%28Zaufana+Trzecia+Strona+%C2%BB+G%C5%82%C3%B3wna%29
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/kg6dh53> (at zaufanatrzeciastrona.pl)
<Stirlitz_> pewnie stare ale to chyba znak czasów
<Mhrok> Stirlitz_: Stare - z wczoraj.
<Stirlitz_> Mhrok, no na ircu to legenda już
<Mhrok> Stirlitz_: Co jest legendą...? Opera?
<Stirlitz_> w sensie nius, a apropos całego zajścia to zdaje się że stopień skomplikowania systemów inf. zaczyna ludzkość przerastać
<Mhrok> Stirlitz_: No, to, że to się powoli wymyka spod kontroli to wiadomo. Coraz głębiej w życie ingeruje, coraz bardziej złożone jest. Ludzie są coraz bardziej zależni.
<Mhrok> Kiedyś tutaj bardziej rozmawiano.
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> bo było z kim
<jacekowski> ja tu jestem dalej
<Stirlitz_> kanał sie zestarzał
<Mhrok> jacekowski: zadziwiające, że pisząc moją wiadomość pomyślałem o Tobie najpierw :D
<Stirlitz_> wszyscy juz mają 17 lat!
<Mhrok> Stirlitz_: Jak ja tutaj bywałem to tyle miałem!
<Mhrok> Osz w mordę... własnie sprawdziłem kiedy ja na forum byłem aktywny. 2007 rok
<Stirlitz_> ee to coś koło 7.x
<Stirlitz_> a właśnie, jak sie na freenode sprawdza date rejestracji?
<Dreadlish> /msg nickserv info
<Stirlitz_> Oct 27 16:57:43 2005 (7 years, 35 weeks, 0 days, 03:06:41 ago)
<Mhrok> E, to ja 2009...
<BlessJah> 2k8
<BlessJah> wczesniej chyba cos na forum pisalem, ale jeszcze z innym nickiem
<Mhrok> Ja tam się nie zamierzam chwalić jaki mam nick na forum ubu.
<BlessJah> Mhrok: ja tez
<BlessJah> bo pamietam ze calkiem zielony wbilem
<Mhrok> Czy czester tutaj jeszcze bywa?
<BlessJah> newbie totalny
<BlessJah> rzadko
<BlessJah> bardzo rzadko
<Mhrok> Jego też pamiętam ;)
<BlessJah> ale w ogole rzadko ktokolwiek sie tu odzywa
<Dreadlish> bo niektórych nikt nie chce słuchać
<Dreadlish> a reszta się nie odzywa
<BlessJah> `seen czester
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: czester was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 37 weeks, 1 day, 9 hours, 49 minutes, and 36 seconds ago: <czester> £±æ¿ê - kwiaty czy ok?
<Mhrok> Właśnie dziwnie tak jak wchodzę, tylko nicki przelatują...
<Dreadlish> niektórych to od początku swojej 'działalności' nie widziałem piszących
<BlessJah> pierwszy i jedyny ban od czestera dostalem :D
<Mhrok> Dreadlish: kogo? To sprawdzimy, czy coś pisali :D
<Dreadlish> >1 nick
<BlessJah> a jaki masz staz?
<Dreadlish> hm
<Dreadlish> wait
<Dreadlish> zaraz znajdę
<gjm> o, znowu się zaczyna…
<sysek> :o
<Stirlitz_> gjm, daj mu drugiego powspominamy w 2020
<Dreadlish> a grzyb, nie znajdę
<Dreadlish> moje logi sięgają w okolice 2010
<Dreadlish> ale od początku i tak nie mam, bo nie logowałem w domu
<Stirlitz_> ja mam trochę logów ale komu by sie chciało
<Dreadlish> i tak z niczego sie zrobiła dyskusja
<Dreadlish> na głupi temat
<Dreadlish> :<
<Mhrok> Dreadlish: to źle?
<Mhrok> gjm: co się "znowu zaczyna"?
<gjm> A czy to ważne?
<BlessJah> Mhrok: psst, kompleksy ma po prostu
<gjm> No właśnie, nie chcę o tym mówić…
<BlessJah> newfag :D
<BlessJah> meh, srednio smieszne
<BlessJah> idę
<Mhrok> Ale tutaj martwo...
<Drathir> martwo? dawno takiego ruchu nie bylo... :p
<Mhrok> Drathir: Żartujesz chyba? Dawniej to był jeden z bardziej ruchliwych kanałów linuksowych w naszym języku o ile dobrze pamiętam.
<Drathir> a to ja tak bardziej ostatnio w przedziale tygodnia...
<Mhrok> No, ja tutaj od wczoraj siedzę znowu i obserwuję co się dzieje.
<Drathir> ale fakt w porownaniu do kiedys kiedys to racja...
<Drathir> unity wszystkkiemu winne :p
<Mhrok> łowmordę. Xanthia tutaj bywała?
<Drathir> Przekliniak: seen Xanthia
<Przekliniak> Drathir: Xanthia was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 11 weeks, 1 day, 2 hours, 4 minutes, and 0 seconds ago: <xanthia> Prawda srare ale działa :)
<Mhrok> Uff. Już myślałem, że ją tutaj spotkam...
<Mhrok> Ale z tym o unity możesz mieć rację.
<Mhrok> Ja ubu teraz nie tknę kijem przez szmatę.
<Drathir> Przekliniak: seen kasiawska
<Przekliniak> Drathir: kasiawska was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 years, 9 weeks, 0 days, 13 hours, 8 minutes, and 19 seconds ago: <kasiawska> i nie pamiętałam gdzie spałam 2 noce hah - ale już pamiętam, jest ok
<Mhrok> Własnie sobie zainstalowałem Enlightenment i jest mi dobrze na Archu.
<Drathir> Mhrok: that why na archa ucieklem...
<Drathir> 11.04 moim ostatnim bylo...
<Mhrok> Ja z ubu przeszedłem na Debiana na kilka tygodni, potem Gentoo na kilka miesięcy, potem Arch z Windowsem, ostatnio Windows 8... ale trochę mi się gryzie z dyskami a Arch tego nie robi ;)
<Drathir> czyli zapewne z 2lata temu :p
<Drathir> w jakim sensie gryzie?
<Mhrok> Jeden z dysków powoduje to, że windows boot manager bootuje się tylko co drugi raz.
<Mhrok> Dokładnie co drugi, ale wymaga włączenia systemu bez dysku, wyłączenia go, podłączenia dysku i wtedy jest OK. Do pierwszego restartu.
<Drathir> a to ciekawe...
<Mhrok> Też tak myślałem przez pierwsze dwa tygodnie rozgryzania o co chodzi.
<Drathir> a to wrzucic mu gruba na kazdy z dyskow :p
<Mhrok> Chodzi o to, że chainload z gruba powoduje takie same efekty
<Mhrok> I nie chce mi się babrać z tym. Na archu mi dobrze. Jak coś to sobie odpalę strzelankę na steamie, film też obejrzę, muzyki posłucham (spotify), na skype pogadam, na ts i mumble również.
<Drathir> to moze dyskami zonglowal w biosie? :p szczerze nie spotkalem sie jeszcze z takim przypadkiem ani ne slyszalem...
<Mhrok> Dysk jest co drugi raz wykrywany w bios.
<Mhrok> W sensie w EFI.
<Mhrok> Czy jak to się teraz nazywa.
<Drathir> a efi...
<Drathir> uefi niby ele efi tez widzialem...
<Mhrok> Ta, miałem płytę asusa, Striker II Extreme. Gówniany chipset nvidii (najlepszy jaki kiedykolwiek powstał, ale nv) ale znałem ją na wylot.
<Mhrok> A miesiąc temu mi usmażył ją piorun jak mnie w domu nie było i kupiłem GA-990XA-UD3.
<Mhrok> Jakbym wiedział, że to tak narowista płyta jest to bym się powstrzymał.
<Mhrok> Żeby zainstalować linuksa x86_64 musiałem bios aktualizować i przestawiać opcje (IOMMU)...
<Drathir> nforce czy cos nowszego?
<Drathir> ja na ulubionym po abicie Asrocku 780G fulldisplayport cuda przezyla i dalej smiga...
<jacekowski> Mhrok: ale co iommu ma do linuxa
<jacekowski> Mhrok: iommu tylko do wirtualizacji praktycznie jest
<Mhrok> jacekowski: zapytaj się mojej płyty głównej.
<Mhrok> Czemu przy wyłączonym iommu nie działają porty usb pod linuksem x86_64.
<Mhrok> qermit: Ty tutaj jeszcze bywasz? \o/
<Mhrok> Drathir: NVIDIA nForce® 790i Ultra SLI™
<Mhrok> A teraz 990X czy jak to się nazywa.
<jacekowski> ale ladnie pomiataja usa
<Mhrok> jacekowski: Ekwador? :D
<jacekowski> najpierw hong kong
<jacekowski> teraz ekwador
<jacekowski> i jeszcze rosja
<Mhrok> No wpakowali się w bagno...
<jacekowski> bo ekwador w sumie moze miec usa w dupie, ostatecznie pieniadze jakie z usa dostali to sa tak a prawde grosze (144 miliony dolarow przez 5 lat)
<Drathir> jacekowski: bugi zapewne uefi coc wszedzie pakuja mam wrazenie, ze cly czas jakby raczkowal, nawet w hp-ku u kumpla bugi sa i musi czekac na kolejne update-y...
<Drathir> choc*
<Mhrok> Wybaczcie, testuję skrypt do weechata.
<Mhrok> [jak już pewnie się domyśliliście... nie zadziałał]\
<Drathir> a co takiego testujesz?
<Mhrok> A, chciałem, żeby weechat wklejał info o tym czego aktualnie słucham w spotify.
<Mhrok> ale... (wymaga: OS X and Spotify v0.5.1.98 or newer)
<DaZ> Mhrok: spotify gada normalnie po mpris chyba
<Mhrok> DaZ: cokolwiek to znaczy - nie mam pluginu, któ©y to obsłuzy ;)
<DaZ> bo jesteś debil
<DaZ> http://wklej.org/id/1075584/
<Mhrok> DaZ: Może Ty masz jakiś plugin i chciałbyś się nim podzielić?
<DaZ> i albo zrób sobie jakiś wraper na to, albo normalne libki wrzuć, pytonowe sa fajne
<Mhrok> Jeżeli miałbym coś takiego zrobić to i tak nie dzisiaj, bo jest już po północy. W sobotę się tym zajmę.
<DaZ> no to zrób, będziesz sławny w internetach
<Mhrok> DaZ: już jestem
<Mhrok> Dobranoc.
<DaZ> mozesz bardziej <:
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-28
<buharin> ktos korzysta z thunderbirda?
 * gjm 
<buharin> wiesz jak zrobic tak by przychodzi do mnie poczta i od razu trafia kopia po folderach?
<buharin> wedlug majla
<Mhrok> buharin: filtry
<Biszkopcik> sieve?
<Biszkopcik> aa
<Biszkopcik> thunderbird
<Biszkopcik> ;d
<gjm> Narzędzia → Filtrowanie wiadomości. I tam sobie zdefiniuj.
<javor> Hej
<javor> są jakieś osoby, które mają chwilę i używały KVM z virt-managerem?
<jacekn> ja uzywalem ale troche malo mam czasu
<javor> spoko :P
<Drathir> javor: moze lepiej napisz w czy problem?
<javor> chodzi mi o to, że chce ustawić pełny ekran dla maszyny wirtualnej i zrobić aby obraz był ostry jak żyleta
<javor> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ypjpdnw6uxmzfgm/zrzut ekranu162.png
<javor> tutaj jest to co jest obecnie
<javor> widać też ze ma coś z grafiką nie tak
<Drathir> javor: jakosc w sumie zalezy od goscia, a masz wlaczone skalowanie ekranu?
<javor> jak włączyłem na spice to miałem włączone ale teraz mam lokalnie przez SDL i takiej opcji nie mam
<javor> poza tym próbowałem wybierać inne opcje jeśli chodzi o grafikę
<javor> działa tylko cirrus i vga
<javor> ale oba nic nie wnoszą. 
<javor> pod innymi w tym vmware jest przy starcie czarny ekran i nic więcej
<Drathir> ewentualnie sprobuj po vnc sie polaczyc...
<javor> tego z virt-managera czy postawić na gościu?
<javor> vnc też robiłem
<Drathir> sdl prawym na belce pelny ekran ?
<Drathir> tego z managera
<Drathir> nie wiem jak u Ciebie u mnie alt+F11
<javor> wziąłem na pełny ekran ale nic to nie dało. ale jak nie jest na pełnym to teraz przy cirrusie w miare było wyrazne
<javor> nie wiem tylko czemu rozdzielczosc maksymalna jaka moglem wybrac to 1024:860 czy jakos tak
<javor> nie można jakoś większej?
<Drathir> tak jak wspominalem wyzej jakosc zalezy od sterownika i wparcia goscia glownie...btw moglbys jeszcze raz link do screena podac ale z jakas normalna nazwa?
<javor> https://www.dropbox.com/s/af78a7kddqjw94u/normalnanazwa.png
<Drathir> dziekuje
<Drathir> tragicznie to nie jest...
<javor> moze i nie ale mnie wkurza to co się dzieje na pasku
<Drathir> a to z paskiem to glebia kolorow jest...
<javor> trzeba zmienić?
<javor> dzięki za rady, spróbuje coś zrobić z tym
<Drathir> wyglada tak jakby na bardzo niska ustawiona byla... 
<Drathir> i ikonki w highcolor sie zle renderuja, nawt po tapecie widac przejscie w kolorach mam wrazenie...
<javor> popatrze
<buharin> potrzebujesz czegos by na pulpicie wyswietlalo mi procesy  ile % procka biora
<wqq> buharin: conky?
<buharin> fakt zapomnailem
<buharin> ze jeszcze jest concy
<terier> Hej. Słuchajcie nie wie ktoś
<terier> a nie juz wiem 
<terier> niewazne pa
<ntat> Cześć
<ivnz> witam
<ivnz> panowie dlaczego root ma dostęp do service a inny użytkownik już nie?
<sebastian__> witam, nie mogę sobie poradzić ze zmianą tła w grub 1.99  mój system Debian Jessie, szyfrowany cały dysk oprócz boot (jeśli ma to znaczenie)
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-29
<didek> Siemanko
<didek> Za¿ó³æ gêœl¹ jaŸñ
<didek> Krzaczê?
<Ashiren> eeyup
<didek> Ok, ciekawe jak to tutaj teraz znalzc w tym hydrairc
<zelas> Witam, mozna za pomoca burnP5 testowac temperature procesora? Bo bede zmienial chlodzenie i chce od razu sprawdzic czy wszystko ok.
<zelas> Wszędzie piszą, że polecenie może uszkodzić sprzęt.
<jacekowski> nie moze
<jacekowski> to po prostu generuje dosyc duze obiazenie
<jacekowski> chyba ze nie masz chlodzenia
<zelas> ok bo własnie koncze montaz i bede testowal
<Drathir> didek: przejdz na irssi hrhr
<Drathir> bry...
<TheNumb> ry
<suore> \o
<buharin> jak zmienic w linuxie czestotliwowsc odswiezania
<gjm> xrandr -r
<Aquila1> to zależy jaką masz kartę graficzną i sterowniki
<Aquila1> no i jeszcze jaka dystrybucja bo nie piszesz Ubuntu tylko Linux :)
<TheNumb> Aquila1: na tym kanale nikt nie ma ubuntu.
<gjm> gjm@pierdolnik ~ $ xrandr --help | grep refresh
<gjm>   -r <rate> or --rate <rate> or --refresh <rate>
<gjm>       --rate <rate> or --refresh <rate>
<TheNumb> gjm: ale brzydki host :<
<Aquila1> jak to nie ma?
<gjm> Ups…
<buharin> debian u kolegi
<buharin> to jak xrander zmienic rozdzielczosc?
<dweller> xrandr --mode rozdziałka --rate wartość
<dweller> wczesniej jeszcze --output odpowiedni
<buharin> dweller, w sumie juz sam skupalem :D
<buharin> ale dzieki
<Ashiren> o
<Ashiren> tu mnie nie bylo
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :3
<Stirlitz> to juz bliżej niefajnej niedzieli
<suore> ta
<dweller> Ashiren: że Ci się co tydzień chce
<yamadda> witam, od jakiegoś czasu filmiki z youtube umieszczone na różnych stronach uruchamiają mi się automatycznie po wejściu na stronę 
<yamadda> moja przeglądarka = chromium
<yamadda> jak to zmienić ?
<yamadda> chcę uruchamiać je tylko ręcznie
<yamadda> czasem jak jest kilka filmików na stronie to mi odpala od razu wszystkie i zmula
<Stirlitz> yamadda, coś w stylu about:config
<yamadda> nie działa 
<yamadda> to pod liska
<Stirlitz> oj to tak trudno? http://www.mytechguide.org/9445/disable-flash-content-google-chrome/
<suore> Ale ten nowy Virtualbox spie.... na linuchu wirtualizacja to teraz masakra....
<yamadda> Stirlitz, nie o to mi chodzi
<Stirlitz> po co komu virtualbox jak jest KVM w jajcu
<yamadda> wtyczka ma się uruchamiać 
<yamadda> tylko film ma być wyłączony
<yamadda> a on mi z automatu startuje
<suore> KVM
<Stirlitz> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stop-autoplay-for-youtube/lgdfnbpkmkkdhgidgcpdkgpdlfjcgnnh?hl=en-GB
<yamadda> pod Iceweasel działa to normalnie
<suore> o tym nie pomyślałem
<suore> łyka obrazy VBOX'a?
<suore> Zapytam was jeszcze, znacie jakiś konkretny Archive manger na linucha co łyka dosłownie wszystko jak kaczka?
<suore> cś jak Keddy
<suore> coś jak Keddy*
<Stirlitz> suore, virsh ma zdaje sie taka opcje konwertowania
<Stirlitz> suore, p7zip
<suore> p7zip nie łyka :D mówi że format 007 to błedny plik archiwum, chociaż wiem że 007 to nie format,  ktoś przemianował... może to jakiś CAB
<Stirlitz> suore, próbujesz z linuksa zrobić windowsa? nie da się, daj sobie spokój.
<suore> Ja chce tylko rozwalić archiwum, linuksowy,i programami
<yamadda> Stirlitz, wtyczka nie działa 
<yamadda> zainstalowała się ale dalej mi filmiki startują 
<Stirlitz> yamadda, sorry, nie uzywam chrome od momentu jak 8GB ram nie wystarczyło
<yamadda> Stirlitz, czasem trochę zje, ale jakoś mi odpowiada
<yamadda> poza tymi durnymi filmikami
<Stirlitz> yamadda, poza tym firefox NIGDY nie miał takich problemów, adblock + ghostery trzyma poziom
<Stirlitz> !
<yamadda> liska też używam, bo czasem jest niezastąpiony (np. przelewy w banku tylko tu działają)
<yamadda> używam chromium bo mi zużywa kilka pikseli mniej w pionie xD
<yamadda> a na ekranie panoramicznym 15,6 to różnica
<Stirlitz> zawsze jest F11
<yamadda> ale lubię widzieć swój górny pasek gnome-shell :)
<yamadda> http://lifehacker.com/5906775/how-to-fix-all-of-your-biggest-youtube-annoyances-hide-comments-turn-off-autoplay-and-more
<Stirlitz> aaach tak ;) windows 8 będzie twoim bratem
<yamadda> tutaj gościu pisze, że się nie da tego zmienić
<yamadda> kafelki mi jakoś nie pasują
<yamadda> próbowałem używać w win server 2012, ale nie dało się 
<Stirlitz> kafelki to akurat najmniejszy problem
<suore> ooo alura + zlib wypakowało :D
<yamadda> wróciłem do 2008 r2
<Stirlitz> ja pracuje na 2 monitorach w FHD
<Stirlitz> co mam kur*a zrobić?
<yamadda> hehe
<yamadda> microsoft lubi psuć dobre produkty
<yamadda> mieli super siódemkę zrobili beznadziejną ósemkę
<Stirlitz> uwaga kalkulator mam na 2 ekrajnach FHD
<Stirlitz> pewnie żebym sie nie pomylił
<Stirlitz> i nawet sie nie da zminimalizować
<Stirlitz> ale fakt gnome było pierwsze
<yamadda> nowe gnome nie jest złe po kilku zmianach 
<yamadda> gołe od startu nie bardzo 
<yamadda> ale po kilku rozszerzeniach da się wygodnie użytkować 
<Stirlitz> nie da sie wygodnie na 2/3 monitorach
<yamadda> nie praktykowałem bo nie mam
<yamadda> stoi tylko stary crt 15 cali 
<yamadda> to nie będę sobie oczu wyłupiał :)
<h4b0> czesc wszystkim :)
<h4b0> chcialbym zapytac czy zna sie ktos na programowaniu i zna funkcje xgrabkey w x11
<h4b0> http://pastie.org/8095479
#ubuntu-pl 2013-06-30
<phoenix_> witam, mam takie pytanie oftopic
<phoenix_> offtopic
<phoenix_> f mi sie zacina
<gjm> ¯＼(º_o)/¯
<phoenix_> czy wie ktos tutaj cokolwiek na temat cos w rodzaju nie dla islamizacji europy?
<gjm> Nie.
<gjm> Nie gadamy o religii.
<Drathir> szwecja/szwajcaria?
<phoenix_> szwecja
<Voldenet> phoenix_: a dlaczego nie, islam to religia jak każda inna
<Drathir> przebindowac mozna sprobowac jakos F albo wirtualna klawiaturka zostaje...
<Drathir> islam nie islam wszystko "sekty" :p
 * Drathir -a ciekawi czy kos korzysta z ubu-arm lub debiana-arm?
<Voldenet> zdarzyło mi się użyć
<Voldenet> ale raczej w ramach eksperymentu
<Voldenet> a nie korzystania
<Drathir> Voldenet: a jakie wrazenia?
<Voldenet> meh - linuch jak linuch
<Voldenet> bash jak bash
<Voldenet> szału nie ma
<Voldenet> w sumie za to cenię linucha, że wszystko wszędzie działa tak samo
<Drathir> o ile unity nie ma to nie jest zle...
<Voldenet> unity jest wyborne i boskie
<Voldenet> żre bardzo dużo zasobów
<Voldenet> ale ogólnie wrażenie pozytywne wywiera
<Voldenet> bardzo przemyślane są skróty klawiaturowe
<Voldenet> w sumie samo szukanie programów i plików według mnie lepiej zrobili w windowsie 8
<Voldenet> ale podobny koncept
<Voldenet> nie jest źle jak na UI, przypomina mi się aż toporne menu windowsa 98
<Voldenet> i szukanie programów na liście 200 wpisów w menu
<Voldenet> :)
<CookieM> w unity masz dash'a i szukasz ułamki sekund, trochę to przypomina "awesome bar" firefox'a
<Voldenet> awesome bar nie radzi sobie troszkę z nadmiarem ilości danych
<Voldenet> zresztą wyłączam to zawsze, irytuje
<suore> szalom
<cylonapplepie> witam
<gjm> 1st
<cylonapplepie> mam taki problem z 12.04 i liveboksem 2 - usun±³em po³±czenie wifi i ka¿da próba po³±czenia siê z moj± sieci± spe³za na niczym; bez problemu mogê wej¶æ do routera ale 'na zewn±trz' sieci nie widzi. próbowa³em ustawienie automatyczne, automatyczne z adresami, rêczne i nic :<
<gjm> Krzaczysz.
<cylonapplepie> sorry ;P z przyzwyczajenia 
<gjm> Zmień kodowanie albo pisz bez polskich znaków.
<cylonapplepie> ...
<cylonapplepie> k, dobra
<cylonapplepie> widze ze to jest wazniejsze
<gjm> Tzn. co? Nie możesz się połączyć z liveboxem?
<cylonapplepie> dobranoc
<gjm> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<yamadda> hehe, śmieszny człek
<gjm> Już nawet słowa nie można powiedzieć bo się obrażają.
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-23
<gregorijus> Witam. Kiedyś w pidgin nacisnąłem na jeden kontakt i klawisz delete. Od tej pory ani w empathy, ani w pidgin go nie ma, ale widzę go w hangouts, kiedy zachodzę na gmaila. Jak zrobić, by wrócił do kontaktów pidgin/empathy?
<gregorijus> wśród zablokowanych go nie ma
<gregorijus> sprawdzałem
<TheNumb> gregorijus: dodaj go jeszcze raz.
<TheNumb> Hangouts już nie korzysta z protokołu xmpp to tam zmiana nie zaszła ;-)
<gregorijus> Dzięki. Kiedy dodałem jest przy nim ten taki czerwony krążek przekreślony, chyba jednak delete zrobiliśmy obaj :
<gregorijus> Jak wam caffeine działa na 14-ce? Dla mnie gaśnie pulpit przy patrzaniu filmu
<gregorijus> tu znalazłem coś takiego http://joao.machado-family.com/2014/05/30/disabling-screensaver-ubuntu-14-04-caffeine/ ale jakoś ile sprawdzam tyle się nie potwierdza...
<TheNumb> gregorijus: u mnie działało caffeine.
<gjm> tu nikt nie ma ubuntu
<TheNumb> tak.
<TheNumb> nvll ma
<TheNumb> jedyny
<Lakii> ;]
<Ashiren> tu tylko na archu siedza
<TheNumb> no.
<TheNumb> i gentoo
<Lakii> i debian
<Lakii> ;P
<gregorijus> mint? :D
<TheNumb> Mint to kupa.
<gregorijus> no, poużywałem ubuntu i minta, zostałem na ubuncie
<jacekn> i Ubuntu
<gregorijus> ale jednak was w spokoju nie  zostawiam :D
<nvll> tak, ja mam
<Ashiren> moje kondolencje
<TheNumb> Ashiren: działa ;f
<nvll> wszystko co potrzebuję to mi działa
<Ashiren> wee burza
<TheNumb> u mnie gupje słonce
<gjm> ater eje
<drathir> mornin....
<gjm> Ashiren: https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/10413332_684015591669590_3224953918096404331_n.png
<Ashiren> :D
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-24
<drathir> bry...
<mati75> 2nd
<matti_> cz
<jacekowski> kanal jakos tak ostatnio zamarl
<TheNumb> nikt nie używa już ubuntu
<TheNumb> To co się dziwisz?
<TheNumb> ;f
<jacekn> raczej IRCa malo kto uzywa
<barq> hi moze same mule
<barq> mule od mule ksiązkowe
<TheNumb> mule?
<shuman> moole
<shuman> rozoomiesh... ;0
<shuman> :)
<barq> mol pzez 'u'
<TheNumb> ?
<TheNumb> ;z
<barq> pytanie skąd się wzieły...
<shuman> z szafy
<barq> w kziazkach jest duzo wkrócie odpowiem
<barq> i tak powstalo mule
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-25
<EsmD> czesc
<Ashiren> ohajo
<EsmD> wie ktos czy https://askubuntu.com/questions/12809/how-to-set-up-via-chrome9-screen-driver  ten problem dostal juz fixa w najnowszym ubuntu?
<TheNumb> EsmD: a to gunwo umie wypchnąć więcej niż 800x600?
<EsmD> TheNumb, teraz siedze na 1280x80
<EsmD> 800
<EsmD> wiecej nie moze
<TheNumb> no to w czym problem?
<TheNumb> Widocznie więcej nie umie ta bieda.
<TheNumb> EsmD: nie możesz pójść na szrot komputerowy i kupić pierwszej lepszej nvidii na agp?
<EsmD> ni wiem gdzie sa zlomowiska komputerowe, nawet na krakowskiej gieldzie poznikaly komputery w starym dobrym stylu
<EsmD> to laptop jest wiec musialbym poskladac sobie calego kompa
<TheNumb> o ludzie
<TheNumb> to stary ten laptop
<TheNumb> ;f
<TheNumb> EsmD: to może matryca nie umie więcej niż 1280x800
<EsmD> nie wiem, to maxdata eco 4011 IW czy jakos tak, wyszedl w 2010 roku i juz wtedy byl przestarzaly :P
<TheNumb> o tak
<TheNumb> ten celeron
<TheNumb> ;D
<TheNumb>  Matryca (rozdzielczość) WXGA 1280 x 768 (15:9)
<TheNumb> no to nie wiem co więcej chcesz z tego wycisnąć
<TheNumb> ;]
<EsmD> chce sobie uruchomic na nim po prostu zaktualizowanego linuksa
<EsmD> zViste dal rady uruchomic, nawet win7 (ale aero sie dlawilo, nie bylo przezroczystosci)
<TheNumb> Nie możesz uruchomić z płyty?
<TheNumb> Wtedy sprawdzisz czy działa poprawnie.
<TheNumb> Albo z USB.
<EsmD> mialem opcje albo zmarnowac plyte i nagrac to ubuntu, albo zapytac tutaj czy juz naprawili to, bo slyszalem ze ta karta jest znana zwadliwych sterownikow i powinienem uzywac sterownika framebufferowego
<drathir> bry...
<elbow> dzień dobry, mam pytanko, mam netbooka i peceta, oba na linuksie, jak je najprościej skomunikować żeby można było sobie między nimi przerzucać pliki?
<mati75> sshfs
<elbow> mati75: proszę jaśniej, jestem laik
<mati75> google ci pomoże
<drathir> elbow: sudo apt-cache search sshfs + google lub man sshfs
<elbow> thx
<matti_> Co tam
<gjm> Ashiren: http://31.media.tumblr.com/08b91078acf6b1f804418fd74b58f29e/tumblr_n2mnc39bGZ1tw5suzo1_400.gif
<Ashiren> :3
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-26
<nvll> 1st
<gjm> nie
<Voldenet> siódmy
<gjm> tak
<michalind> Quintasan: lamusy
<michalind> :D
<michalind> Quintasan: macie jakis kanal?
<TheNumb> michalind: ke?
<michalind> TheNumb: mowie do ciebie?
<TheNumb> ;x
<TheNumb> wal się.
<michalind> no to japa
<TheNumb> W ASI nie wiedzą co to irc.
<TheNumb> <:
<TheNumb> Tam sami windowsiarze.
<michalind> tez jestem windowsiarzem i wiem co to irc
<michalind> za to nie wiem co to ASI
<TheNumb> lama :D
<TheNumb> >2014
<TheNumb> >Windows
<michalind> czemu piszesz jak na jakims chanie?
<j4ck> witam wszystkich
<TheNumb> w1t4m
<j4ck> co taka cisza ?
<TheNumb> Normalne.
<j4ck> nawet nie ma już tu z kim pogadać
<TheNumb> Tak.
<TheNumb> Ubuntu 14.04PL Triumfalna Turkawka
<TheNumb> co
<TheNumb> :|
<matti_> bry co tam
<matti_> nie śpicie?
<TheNumb> nie
<matti_> a nic nie piszecie?
<TheNumb> nie
<matti_> i śpicie?
<TheNumb> nie
<nvll> nie wolno
<TheNumb> muszę trzymać kredens
<matti_> aa
<gjm> bb
<matti_> a teraz śpicie?
<gjm> tak
<gjm> nie widać?
<TheNumb> taknie
<matti_> acha
<matti_> jakoś się tu nic nie dzieje to zakładam, że śpicie
<matti_> czyżby gimbaza przestała instalować ubuntu?
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> teraz arch w modzie
<TheNumb> gjm: abuser
<Ashiren> ja dalej sie mecze stawiac pacmana na ubuntu
<TheNumb> BlessJah: gjm nadużywa opa ;(
<Dreadlish> Ashiren: lepiej sobie członki odrąbać
<TheNumb> to już lepiej portage w $HOME
<TheNumb> ;x
<TheNumb> Nie pamiętam jak to się nazywało.
<lisu> dobry
<lisu> uzytkuje ktos pidgina wraz z ubuntu 14.04 ?
<matti_> a jaki procek polecacie tak w okolicach 500 zł
<drathir> witam niewitanych...
<drathir> matti_: jesli masz mozliwosc lepiej poczekaj i doloz troche do topa i5 - nie zajedziesz go...
<TheNumb> lisu: a co z nim nie tak?
<lisu> TheNumb: a bo tak odpaliłem gg i nie widze opcji pobierania kontaktow z serwera.
<TheNumb> lisu: nie ma.
<lisu> w wersji na windowsa jest to to
<TheNumb> W libgadu usunęli.
<TheNumb> :F
<TheNumb> Coś z libgadu było nie tak.
<lisu> no to po grzyba pisali to to
<TheNumb> I w pidginie to wyłączyli w tej wersji.
<TheNumb> Zobacz czy nie ma ppa z jakąś nowszą.
<TheNumb> młech
<lisu> a tak tylko patrze, nie potrzeba mi tego, a jak ktos bedzie mial ochote to i tak napisze
<TheNumb> chyba nie ma.
<TheNumb> lisu: ta opcja dalej jest tylko z libgadu były cyrki ;-)
<lisu> w ogole z gg sa cyrki
<lisu> wywalic to to i po sprawie, niech sobie xmpp kazdy zrobi i po robocie
<TheNumb> O, w 2.10.8 wyłączyli importowanie/eksportowanie.
<drathir> lisu: to normalne nie da sie juz...
<TheNumb> lisu: zobacz sobie changeloga libpurple.
<lisu> 2.10.9  import i exp. jest tylko do pliku.
<lisu> a na kasze mi to, gg is obsolete
<TheNumb> lisu: kadu chyba jeszcze umi
<lisu> to kadu jeszcze zyje?
<drathir> lisu: w ostatnim windowsowym tez nie ma importu z serwera tylko z pliku...
<lisu> mmm
<drathir> niestety ostatnio na winzgrozie instalowalem i tez zauwazylem...
<TheNumb> lisu: żyje i ma się dobrze.
<TheNumb> Ostatnio wyszło któreś tam kolejne rc 1.0
<TheNumb> ;-)
<TheNumb> http://download.kadu.im/unstable/kadu-1.0-rc2.tar.bz2
<TheNumb> ;p
<lisu> no to dobrze, ale gg chyba umiera, tera skypy i gtalki w modzie
<lisu> ;... podobno
<TheNumb> tja
<TheNumb> hangouts
<TheNumb> nie gtalk
<TheNumb> ;p
<drathir> gg to w ogole jeden wielki cyrk i choinka...
<Ashiren> i facebook ;s
<lisu> no czy tam te do "wieszania"
<lisu> a fejsa to blokuje w adbloku i nawet o tym nei chce slyszec
 * drathir stara sie przekonywac osoby do przechodzenia z gg i skypea na xmpp...
<lisu> drathir: tylko zeby xmpp dostalo jeszcze w specyfikacji rozmowy glosowe i wideo to juz super bylo by
<drathir> btw dalej lezy transport gg na ubu?
<drathir> lisu: ma...
<lisu> ... swego czasu byly chyba przymiarki
<lisu> drathir: a jakie klienty obsluguja to to?
<drathir> lisu: psi+ albo jitsi rekomenduje...
<lisu> a kasza, jakby tak pidgin obslugiwal... :) wtedy super
<lisu> zdaje mi sie ze kiedys probowalem, ale ni jak to nie chcialo chodzic
<drathir> lisu:  z tego co pamietam obsluguje... ^^
<drathir> lisu: nawet n900 potrafi z pidgina o ile dobrze pamietam byly opcje... o ile sie nie myle to z gstreamera korzysta...
<lisu> innym razem potestuje, nara, bo lece na twarz, a rano musztra i trzeba wstac wczesnie
<drathir> musztra ? O.o wspolczuje ;/
<jacekowski> wbudowany klient w n900 bazuje na libpurple
<jacekowski> a xmpp w sumie to ma rozmowy glosowe
<jacekowski> na libjingle ktore jest defacto standardem
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-27
<matiit> cześc
<matiit> cześć
<matiit> ma ktos na 14.04 gesty touchpada?
<mati75> SOA#
<mati75> 1
<matiit> mati75: jakie np?
<mati75> nie mam ubuntu to tak po pierwsze
<mati75> to co ma działać to działa
<matiit> mati75: no z tego co czytalem to wlasnie unity powoduje problemy
<matiit> trzeba bedzie wrocic do archa
<matiit> mati75: pisales cos do mnie na prv? Bo mnie wywalilo :<
<mati75> nie
<matiit> ok
<nvll> ogranij się
<mati75> +b *@188.121.2.62
<mati75> matiit: system to masz świeży
<matiit> mati75: ubuntu? tak
<mati75> nie
<mati75> ten z ip z którego się łączysz
<gjm> <haker>
<matiit> gjm: wywalalo mnie z mojej winy :) mam ctrl+n zmapowane tak, ze mi wywala irssi :)
<gjm> nie wiem o czym do mnie mówisz
<matiit> gjm: ja nie wiem o czym do mnie mati75 mowil
<gjm> to lepiej nic nie mów
<matiit> wzajemnioe
<matiit> widzę, że wasza społeczność przez ostatnie ~7 lat nie za bardzo sie zmienila
<gjm> >społeczność
<matiit> tak
<gjm> nie
<bastetmilo> matiit: nasza spłecznoś  jest super
<nvll> nie kłam
<bastetmilo> chyba ty!!!!
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren>  
<TheNumb>  
<matti_> hej
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-28
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> o.o http://i.imgur.com/e4ZQTUq.jpg
<Ashiren> ah no i 1st
<TheNumb> 6rd
<lisu> siemka
<TheNumb> iemka
<drathir> bry...
<ponti> witam powie mi ktoś jak wyłączyć uśpienie komputera mam xubuntu, nie mam żadnego screensavera
<ponti> w opcjach zasilania juz grzebalem spod usera i roota
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/ZnC8Ylz.jpg
<Ashiren> ponti: xset -dpms  ?
<TheNumb> tak
<ponti> Ashiren, to mi cic nie podaje
<TheNumb> co nic nie podaje?
<TheNumb> Żadnego wyjścia nie będzie.
<Ashiren> czy dziala to bedziesz musial sprawdzic doswiadczalnie
<ponti> poczekac :)
<ponti> a zmiana zachodzi na stale, czyli po kazdym restarcie juz jest ?
<ponti> czy musze dodac to dodac
<Ashiren> chyba nie trzeba
<Ashiren> a zeby przywrocic to xset +dpms
<TheNumb> spróbuj xset dpms force off
<TheNumb> < :
<ponti> juz mana ogarniam :P
<gjm> wolę womana
<ponti> Ashiren, nic nie dalo :(
<Ashiren> :c
<ponti> Ashiren, jedyne co mam w systemie to xfce4-power-manager, ale w nim zmienilem czas blokady na nigdy
<Ashiren> http://askubuntu.com/questions/465003/xubuntu-14-04-power-manager-screensaver - "I may have fixed this. Light Locker Settings. Set everything to Off and Never. Will post again if still having issue"
<ponti> Ashiren, mialem to ale z ustawien ani z konsoli sie nie odpalalo wiec wywalilem
<Ashiren> to nie wiem
<Ashiren> trzeba bedzie z tym zyc
<ponti> spod roota uddalo sie wylaczyc
<ponti> Ashiren, i mam pytanko dlaczego nie moge zmienic liczby obszarow roboczych kaze mu miec wiecej niz jeden a ten ... nie zapisuje mi tego
<Ashiren> ja tam na kde nie mam problemow ~
<kSwit> Witam
<greck> Witaj
<TheNumb> itam
<kSwit> właśnie synchronizuję Win mobile z ubuntu
<kSwit> tragedia
<kSwit> zaciął mi się jakiś uszkodzony pakiet
<kSwit> czy zna ktoś może 'fur' FUSE module to mount Windows Mobile devices?
<kSwit> Czy jest kanał poświęcony sprawą ubuntu mobile?
<gjm> Ashiren: https://scontent-b-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/10502183_704571469614002_708854247264903765_n.jpg
<Merwin> witam, jak zrobić aby po kliknięciu w link gg:1234 nr gg odpalało kadu ? morduke xdg-open lecz coś robię nie tak
<Merwin> ok znalazłem
<Ashiren> :3
#ubuntu-pl 2014-06-29
<mucha090> siema
<mucha090> co tam u was dobrego słychać?
<gjm> echo
<enedil> Hej
<Ashiren> moshi moshi
<enedil> Alors, y a t-il des francaises?
<Ashiren> omelette du fromage?
<Ashiren> #ubuntu-fr
<enedil> haha, jam polak
<enedil> Ashiren:
<kamil_> witam
<kamil_> jest moze ktos w temacie nawigacji samochodowych?
<TheNumb> inwigilacji samochodowych?
<kamil_> nie posiadam
<kamil_> aczkolwiek jestem otwarty na rozne rozwiazania
<TheNumb> kamil_: a czego szukasz?
<kamil_> mam jakas nawigacje od kumpla do ktorej nie mam karty pamieci
<kamil_> i okazalo sie, ze nie mozna po prostu sciagnac programu do navi i kupic aktualiacji
<kamil_> tylko jak nie mam karty to tak jakbym nie mial nic
<kamil_> zgadza sie?:P
<TheNumb> Zależy
<TheNumb> Ta nawigacja może mieć wbudowaną pamięć.
<kamil_> cos tam ma, ale nie ma na niej apki do navi
<TheNumb> Jednakże zazwyczaj jest tak, że o ile program zmieści się w pamięci nawigacji to mapy już tam nie wejdą i trzeba je zainstalować na karcie.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<kamil_> ogolnie to mam sprzet, ktory oferuje np. odtwarzanie muzyki, ogladanie zdjec itp
<kamil_> no i ma opcje nawigacja - ale tutaj juz sie uruchamia odrebny program
<kamil_> z tego co szukalem to kupienie programu do navigacji przekracza wartosc mojego sprzetu i taniej jest kupic nowa nawigacje z np. 2-letnia aktualizacja
<kamil_> niz dokupowac oprogramowanie do tego co mam
<kamil_> ale to wydaje sie troche bez sensu
<TheNumb> kamil_: no cóż...
<TheNumb> Coś za coś ;-)
<kamil_> taniej jest kupic apke na androida(sa znacnzie tanszE)
<kamil_> ladowarke samochodowa i uchwyt do telefonu
<jacekowski> TheNumb: tomtom przewaznie ma pamieci wbudowanej tyle ze sie mapy mieszcza
<jacekowski> kamil_: a co to za nawigacje masz?
<TheNumb> jacekowski: no, zależy od nawigacji.
<jacekowski> kamil_: bo normanie pozwalaja ci na sciagniecie wszyskiego za darmo (tylko ze niekoniecznie w najnowszej wersji)
<jacekowski> a co do nawigacji w telefonach, do dupy to dziala
<jacekowski> bo glos cichy, bo wszystko male, i trzeba jeszcze kabelkiem trafic ktory potem wisi i wyrywa port
<jacekowski> chyba ze masz jakis telefon typu samsung galaxy nexus ktory mial specjalne 3 pinowe zlacze z boku w postaci 3 kontaktow do uchwytu
<kamil_> jacekowski: lark freebird 35.8
<kamil_> ciut stara
<kamil_> gdzie moge szukac opcji sciagniecia mapki?
<kamil_> jacekowski: no wlasnie o to chodzi
<kamil_> jacekowski: bo tele mam fajny dosc - 5 cali, fullhd, glosny tez w miare(moze nie tak jak navi, ale nawet nawet)
<kamil_> ale szkoda portu
<kamil_> i telefonu w sumie
<TheNumb> http://www.lark.com.pl/aktualizacje.html
<TheNumb> ;p
<kamil_> TheNumb: nie znajdziesz tam mojego modelu :P
<TheNumb> No wiadomo.
<kamil_> jest chyba troche przestarzaly
<kamil_> :P
<TheNumb> Producent już się wypiął ;-)
<TheNumb> kamil_: co nie zmienia faktu, że automapa albo inna nawiagacja powinna działać jak zainstalujesz.
<TheNumb> Są chyba nawet jakieś darmowe.
<kamil_> TheNumb: automapa to ponad 400zl
<kamil_> szybciej cos innego
<kamil_> tylko, ze latwo dojsc do takiego momentu
<kamil_> ze taniej bedzie kupic nowa nawigacje z mapa i 2 letnim pakietem aktualizacyjnym
<kamil_> niz oprogramowanie:P
<jacekowski> tomtom teraz daje nowe nawigacje z dozywotnimi mapami
<kamil_> jacekowski: sprobuje jednak nie kupowac nowej navi :D
<pinklerose> czolem
<pinklerose> jak zamienic czesc z putty z tego opisu na polecenie w terminalu? http://www.wiki.mydevil.net/Proxy
<mati75> ssh host -D port
<pinklerose> -D 1900:proxy:8888 bedzie ok?
<mati75> jak chcesz socksa to wystarczy -D port
<mati75> jak chce port przekierować to tam będzie ok
<pinklerose> nie dziala mi z -D
<TheNumb> ale...
<TheNumb> ;x
<pinklerose> wymagaja podac source port 1900 i destiination proxy:8888
<pinklerose> sprawdzalem -d proxy:8888 i proxy:1900
<pinklerose> -D*
<TheNumb> pinklerose: -L 1900:proxy:888 spróbuj
<TheNumb> 1900 to twój lokalny port
<pinklerose> chyba cos z tym proxifier mam skopane wtedy
<TheNumb> no.
<TheNumb> A co chcesz zrobić?
<pinklerose> chce polskie proxy do hbogo odpalic
<TheNumb> No to nie możesz się połączyć po vpn?
<pinklerose> bo mi mowia ze mam spadac na drzewo :P
<TheNumb> :|
<TheNumb> pinklerose: afair proxy stoi w francy
<TheNumb> zobacz sobie jaki dostajesz adres ajpi ;x
<TheNumb> plproxy chyba było w polszy
<pinklerose> plvpn dla vpn
<pinklerose> tyle ze przez vpn zauwazylem ze duzo hostow w otoczeniu sieciowym mi sie pojawia i przestalem uzywac
<pinklerose> ha! po wyborze innej przegladarki dziala jak trzeba
<TheNumb> ;f
<TheNumb> Wybierałeś safari? :D
<pinklerose> tak
<TheNumb> ono jest upośledzone
<TheNumb> :P
<pinklerose> lol czemu tu dfostalem pomoc a nie na pierwszym kanale... :/
<pinklerose> tam widze zadyma nie zla sie rozpetala
<Ashiren> jakim pierwszym
<gjm> #sosnowiec
<Dreadlish> #katowice
<Dreadlish> to samo w sumie
<TheNumb> no
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-24
<kazimiera> alo alo
<nehemiasz> kazimiera, cześć. Dałaś raðe ostatnio z tym posterem?
<kazimiera> czy da sie w tani sposob podlaczyc drukare z portem (jak dobrze patrze) LPT (tylko) do sieci (routerka) ?
<kazimiera> nehemiasz: nie:( chyba ten pdf cos nie tak zrobiony byl:
<kazimiera> recznie podlubalam w gimpie.
<nehemiasz> :)
<nehemiasz> Poczytaj o google print.
<nehemiasz> Może się sprawdzi, ale sam nigdy nie używałem.
<kazimiera> no ale trzeba najpierw polaczyc drukarke lpt w jakis sposob z routerkiem co ma rj45
<kazimiera> btw chetnie tez routerka bym zmienila bo to staroc juz jest.
<kazimiera> pirelli drg a125g
<TheNumb> kazimiera: nie da się tanio.
<jacekowski> serwery drukarek sa dostepne
<jacekowski> ale moze byc taniej drukarke kupic z siecia
<kazimiera> czytam ze niby trzeba kupic takie male urzadzonko printserver. A moze sa routerki od razu z portem lpt?
<jacekowski> jakis samsung laserowy wyjdzie taniej
<jacekowski> http://www.komputronik.pl/product/199692/Sprzet_komputerowy_/Peryferia/Samsung_SL_C410W-SEE.html
<jacekowski> cos takiego
<TheNumb> kazimiera: nie ma
<jacekowski> kiedys byly teraz tego nikt nie robi juz
<TheNumb> i jak znajdziesz to w cenie printserwera
<jacekowski> http://www.misco.co.uk/product/164657/TP-LINK-TL-PS110P-Single-Parallel-Port-Fast-Ethernet-Print-Server
<jacekowski> http://www.dlink.com/uk/en/home-solutions/connect/print-servers/dp-301pplus-fast-ethernet-print-server
<kazimiera> jacekowski: taniej? mam old drukare hp 5l i dopoki dziala szkoda kupowac inny zlom. printserverki widze sa tez tanie: http://allegro.pl/netgear-ps110-serwer-druku-2-porty-lpt-printserver-i5227626792.html
<jacekowski> kazimiera: te netgeary nie sa zbyt dobre i soft do nich ma problemy z win 7
<TheNumb> porządny printserwer to wydatek ~100 zł
<kazimiera> jacekowski: windy nie uzywam.
<TheNumb> kazimiera: nie ma gwarancji, że pod linuksem w ogóle będzie działało ;-)
<TheNumb> Skoro oficjalnie sterowniki są tylko dla windowsa.
<nehemiasz> a Google Print się nie sprawdzi?
<TheNumb> niby jak?
<TheNumb> Musisz mieć jakiś komputer non stop podłączony do tej drukarki i internetu.
<kazimiera> hmm, a co ten prinserver robi takiego ze jest dosc drogi? I czy daloby sie np dla kogos obeznanego z elektronika zrobic cos takiego na moje domowe potrzeby?
<gjm> co ma do tego elektronika?
<nehemiasz> kazimiera, nowa drukarka z wifi kosztuje grosze.
<kazimiera> nehemiasz: moja religia zabrania mi kupowania nowych rzeczy, zanim stare sie nie zepsuja :D
<gjm> to popsuj
<kazimiera> Po prostu jestem ciekawa co takiego jest w srodku tego printservera z lpt i rj45
<kazimiera> 16$ kosztuja na aliexpress
<nehemiasz> kazimiera, to lepiej wydac 2x tyle na serwer wydruku? o.O
<jacekowski> kazimiera: w srodku takiego sensownego printservera masz procesor ARM, cos zeby go podlaczyc do drukarki, cos zeby podlaczyc go do sieci i linuxa w srodku
<jacekowski> kazimiera: sa rowniez troche prostsze urzadzenia ktore po prostu robia przekierowanie portu i pokazuja sie jako dodatkowy port LPT
<jacekowski> kazimiera: ale to komplikuje sterowniki po stronie PC
<jacekowski> kazimiera: i powoduje ze pod linuxem praktycznie nie ma szans zadzialac
<kazimiera> te sterowniki to znajde pewnie w cups? czy cos myle?
<TheNumb> kazimiera: możesz nie znaleźć
<jacekowski> nie, to jeszcze zanim cups bedzie
<jacekowski> sterowniki sa do drukarki
<jacekowski> a ty potrzebujesz jeszcze do samego urzadzenia
<kazimiera> hmm a jak hp gdzies je udostepnia i daloby sie je przeniesc na linuksa i moze to ktos juz zrobil?
<jacekowski> ale to nie HP
<kazimiera> ogolnie sorki ze draze temat, ale mnie to ciekawi.
<jacekowski> sterowniki do drukarki sa na linuxa
<jacekowski> to nie jest problem
<jacekowski> problemem jest sterownik do samego printservera
<kazimiera> czyli taki printserverek to po prostu komputerek ktory to obsluguje np widze robia to niektorzy z rasberrypi. A te inne prostsze urzadzenia?
<jacekowski> te inne prostsze przekierowywuja port
<jacekowski> te bardziej skomplikowane maja szanse dzialac pod linuxem
<jacekowski> te prostsze nie
<kazimiera> sorry ze zapytam, a dlaczego nie?
<jacekowski> bo to wymaga przekierowania portu
<jacekowski> i to nie jest standardowa funkcjonalnosc
<jacekowski> czyli wymaga driverow na linuxa
<jacekowski> a tego nie ma
<kazimiera> a dlaczego nie ma? sa jakies wzgledy prawne, czy ktos tego nie wymyslil? Czy o co chodzi?
<jacekowski> nie ma zapotrzebowania
<jacekowski> producent nie napisal
<jacekowski> nikomu to nie bylo potrzebne
<kazimiera> czyli co musialoby zaistniec zeby tak sie stalo? Ktos musialby napisac te drivery, a zeby je napisac to co musialby miec od producenta?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> ktos musialby miec potrzebe zeby takie drivery zrobic, zeby to zrobic musialby miec albo dokumentacje od producenta albo zrobic inzynierie wsteczna
<jacekowski> czyli jeszcze wiecej czasu spedzic na tym
<jacekowski> a ze teraz nikt print serwerow juz nie uzywa to sie tak nie stanie
<kazimiera> napisanie takiego drivera w przypadku gdy mialby od producenta wszystkie potrzebne informacje jest hmm dlugotrwale? W przypadku takiej drukary jak moja? HP 5L ?
<jacekowski> to jest niezalezne od drukarki
<jacekowski> sterowniki od drukarki juz sa
<jacekowski> kazimiera: kilka dni
<kazimiera> hmm sa rozni pasjonaci i robia dziwne rzeczy. Moze jednak ktos cos takiego zrobil? Jak o to zapytac google?
<nehemiasz> kazimiera, masz wole 8 stówek?
<nehemiasz> wolne*
<kazimiera> nehemiasz: nie o to teraz chodzi. Po prostu chce sie dowiedziec czegos :)
<nehemiasz> aha.
<nehemiasz> Bo tworzysz nieistniejące problemy widze.
<kazimiera> Pewnie tak. Ale jak ktos ma chec podzielic sie wiedza to chetnie skorzystam, zeby choc troche zrozumiec :)
<kazimiera> btw Jak sie za bardzo narzucam to prosze o odeslanie mnie na wlasciwy kanal, gdzie moge o to zapytac. Najlepiej polskojezyczny, bo jak rzuce moim ang. to czesto druga osoba nie bardzo rozumie o co mi chodzi :)
<XxHardXtremexX> Witam.
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-25
<firemark> cześć
<firemark> dawno nie mialem ubuntu ale spoko, posiedze sobie z wami
<TheNumb> nie
<gjm> tak
<nehemiasz> firemark, a co za system masz?
<gjm> binarny
<nehemiasz> gjm, nie musisz odpowiadać na każde moje pytanie.
<nehemiasz> Nie zostaniemy kolegami.
<TheNumb> frajermark ma arha
<TheNumb> zdrajca
<TheNumb> porzucił gentoo
<firemark> nehemiasz: teraz osx :D z deszczu pod rynne
<firemark> w domu arcz
<nehemiasz> ja tam stwierdzam, że na archa szkoda czasu.
<nehemiasz> Fajny system, ale wole jak coś działa.
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> zainstaluj slackware
<nehemiasz> Toż to dziadek już jest.
<nehemiasz> Używałem tego jak KateOS jeszcze był.
<Voldenet> firemark: ja dawno temu nie miałem linuksa
<Voldenet> na szczęście nic się tam nie zmieniło od lat ;)
<Voldenet> (serio, oni nadal używają xfree)
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ping.
<firemark> Voldenet: a co masz teraz?
<Voldenet> Windowsa 8.1
<Voldenet> :-)
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> polecam
 * TheNumb ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.10.2 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3612QM CPU @ 2.10GHz (2.00 GHz) ** RAM: 8061 MB Total (4058 MB Free) ** VGA: AMD Radeon HD 7700M Series ** Uptime: 3.39 Hours **
<jacekn_> nadal Windows ma tego samego bluescreena czy jakos udoskonalili go?
<TheNumb> jacekn_: nowy jest!
<firemark> Voldenet: srsly?
<Voldenet> jacekn_: od dawna bluescreen wyskakuje tylko w przypadku bugów w sterowniku gpu
<TheNumb> jacekn: http://i1-win.softpedia-static.com/screenshots/Blue-Screen_1.png
<Voldenet> albo sprzętowych problemów z gpu
<TheNumb> ;p
<jacekn> no to postep wielki!
<jacekn> piekny bluescreen, linuks takich nie ma niestety
<Voldenet> ale powiem szczerze, od dawna windows mi sie nie zepsul
<Voldenet> a uptime mam siegajacy kilku miesiecy
<Voldenet> i nawet update'y instaluje
<Voldenet> dla porownania, update'y na archu potrafia rozwalic system tak, ze przestaje sie wlaczac :-)
<jacekn> ostatnio mnie kolega poprosil o zerkniecie na Win 7, zainstalowalem updaty i nie wstal juz. Mieli jakis zepsuty patch czy cos, porazka
<Voldenet> >Win 7
<Voldenet> Dlaczego.
<jacekn> nie wiem nie znam sie na windowsie, pewnie dlatego ze stary komputer i takiego windows mial
<firemark> win8 mial ostatnio update do 8.1
<firemark> co najlepsze instalowal sie sam
<firemark> i zwyczajnie padal wraz z eufi, nie szlo nawet na cos innego zbootowac, masakra
<Voldenet> nieprawda
<Voldenet> u mnie zaznaczylem, zeby nie instalowal uaktualnien z automatu (podczas pracy) i tego nie robi
<Voldenet> i moge sobie odpalic update kiedy nie mam zamiaru nic robic
<firemark> no teraz tez tak jest
<Voldenet> i kiedy zrobie backup
<Voldenet> }:->
<Voldenet> "Ufaj ale sprawdzaj"
<firemark> ale glupio jest gdy robi przymusowy update bez twojej woli
<jacekn> a ja sobie odpalam updaty w ubuntu jak pracuje I nie robi to roznicy
<Voldenet> jacekn: ależ to musi robić różnicę
<Voldenet> jak dysk mieli, to nie ma opcji, żeby nie robiło
<jacekn> e tam przy SSD nie zauwazam, ale fakt ze jakich bardzo intensywnych rzeczy na lapku nie robie, terminale, przegladarka, pare VM
<gjm> jak jakiś haker
<jacekn> poza tym nawet jak sa wieksze aktualizacji to nie to bedzie 500 MB, nie jest to az tak wiele dla szybkiego SSD
<Voldenet> jacekn: ale to dysk SSD
<Voldenet> z kolei przy ssd masz problem z tym, że dane mogą po prostu stać się nie do odczytu przez zepsuty firmware
<Voldenet> na hdd nie ma fizycznej możliwości, żeby to tak padło
<jacekn> no niby tak and jak mi laptop spadnie to wieksza szansa ze HDD padnie
<TheNumb> nie
<jacekn> kwestia gustu wedlug mnie
<TheNumb> bo głowica parkuje
<TheNumb> szansa jest, ale mała
<jacekn> podobnie jak szansa ze dane z SSD znikna, moze jest wieksza niz uszkodzenie HDD ale i tak przeciez musisz miec backup
<Voldenet> ale hdd nigdy nie pada "do końca"
<jacekn> ja osobiscie nie zwracam uwagi na awaryjnosci dyskow, jak cos padnie to restore i tyle
<jacekn> och alez pada do konca, niejeden taki widzialem
<Voldenet> tzn. jeszcze nie widziałem, żeby padł nieodzyskiwalnie do końca
<Voldenet> ale nie rzucam dyskami
<jacekn> jesli "do konca" znaczy nie da sie odzyskac danych bez profesjonalistow to widzialem takie problemy
<Voldenet> Ja czekam, aż wejdą dyski ssd paroterabajtowe, tak czy owak
<jacekn> glownie z elektronika tak naprawde wiec dane nadal tam byly ale nie do odczytania dla przecietnego smiertelnika
<Voldenet> bo wtedy 1TB będzie miał tolerowalną cenę
<Voldenet> jacekn: Seagate i walnięte płytki były nie do odczytania
<Voldenet> ale wymiana płytki wystarczyła, żeby dysk ożył
<Voldenet> do tego systemy plików nie są specjalnie tworzone do dysków ssd
<Voldenet> trim chyba wspiera tylko ext4 na tę chwilę
<TheNumb> >dysków ssd
<Voldenet> wiem, pleonazm
<TheNumb> :^)
<Voldenet> ukrzyżuj mnie
 * TheNumb spala Voldenet 
<firemark> hola, do spalania jestem ja
<Voldenet> "respawn in 3..."
<TheNumb> Voldenet: przynajmniej bądź konsekwentny
<TheNumb> piszesz samo hdd
<Voldenet> Wtf, respawn w dniach?
<TheNumb> i dysk ssd
<Voldenet> taa
<TheNumb> ;p
<Voldenet> co nie zmienia faktu, że chyba tylko ext4 ma trim
<Voldenet> mylę się?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> tzn, tak
<TheNumb> mylisz się
<Voldenet> sprawdziłem, wszystko już ma trim
<TheNumb> no
<Voldenet> człowiek leży pod kamieniem, to nawet nie wie, że programiści nadal klepią kod
<TheNumb> tak
<jacekn> i ceny SSD tez sa juz przyjazniejsze
<TheNumb> ja jeszcze poczekam
<Voldenet> No jak SSD 8TB wejdą do powszechnego użytku, to śmiertelników będzie stać na 1TB
<jacekn> ja mysle ze w SDD warto zainwestowac a 1TB nie potrzebuje
<jacekn> w lapku mam 128G a i tak mam kupe miejsca
<jacekn> ale niektorzy potrzebuja wiecej
<Voldenet> w lapku mam 1TB i 400 zapchanych
<Voldenet> Już jedna gra potrafi mieć po kilkadziesiąt GB
<Voldenet> Do tego cache przeglądarek, kilkanaście aplikacji typu dropbox czy spotify
<Voldenet> i już miejsce się wykrusza
<gjm> małe_dzieci.zip
<Voldenet> Nie mówię, oczywiście, że 100GB to mało, tylko wymaga to dość mocnego przestrzegania narzuconych sobie zasad odnośnie instalowania i odinstalowania rzeczy
<jacekn> no np. mozna nie grac na lapku tylko miec osobny sprzet
<jacekn> ja mam lapka do pracy I okazjonalnego internetu, do reszty rzeczy mam desktopa
<jacekn> wiec z moim przypadku ilosc miejsca to nie problem na lapku
<Voldenet> laptop do pracy nic nie mówi - fotografia to też praca, a fotograf potrafi wygenerować gigabajty dziennie
<Voldenet> najgorszą rzeczą w update'ach w windowsie jest to, że nie ma podanego poziomu ryzyka uaktualnienia
<Voldenet> czyli "ta aktualizacja ma dużą szansę coś zepsuć, bo podmienia kernel" vs "ta aktualizacja zmienia ikonki"
<Voldenet> zresztą żaden system tego nie robi
<jacekn> bo to troche niebezpieczne moze byc, ludzie mogliby pomijak wazne aktualizacje
<Voldenet> no to robisz tak, że security update'ów nie da się pominąć
<Voldenet> w ogóle to, że instalują się niekrytyczne poprawki jest głupie
<jacekn> acha czyli masz "ryzykowne" i "nieryzykowne" ale "serutity" sie instaluje zawsze nawet jak ryzykowne. Jakos nie mysle zeby to dzialao dobrze
<jacekn> ja jestem zdania ze niekrytyczne poprawki tez sa wazne i powinny sie instalowac (oczywiscie w kontrolowany sposob, wybierasz kiedy ma sie to stac)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: pong
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: tylko sprawdzałam, czy Ty to nadal Ty. ;)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: relevant xkcd https://xkcd.com/1530/
<bastetmilo> buahaahhaha! Dobre!
<Voldenet> jacekn: ale fajnie by było, żeby jednak takie oszacowanie przy poprawkach było, coby user wiedział, kiedy ma robić backup
<jacekn> Voldenet: hmmm no moze tak. A backup to user ma robic codziennie :)
<Voldenet> Już biegnę robić backup terabajtowego dysku codziennie. :D
<Voldenet> backup robi się sam na onedrive/dropboxa
<jacekn> e tam 1TB robi roznice przy pierwszym backupie, potem tylko diff idzie
<Voldenet> co nie zmienia faktu, że musisz przemielić 1tb, żeby tego diffa zrobić
<jacekn> i w wychodzi na to ze Twoj 1TB SSD ma sense :)
<BlessJah> https://about.gitlab.com/2015/03/09/moving-all-your-data/
<BlessJah> 1TB wlasnych danych to pikuś
<kretu> bastetmilo: ty żyjesz
<kretu> ;-]
<bastetmilo> no ba!
<bastetmilo> A czemu mam niezyc? ;)
<bastetmilo> nie żyć
<kretu> w sumie to nie wiem
<gjm> rzyć
<kretu> gjm: w rzyć to cię chyba dawno nikt nie kopnął
<TheNumb> w rzyć to ktoś go ostatnio walił
<gjm> twoja stara
<gjm> heeeeee
<kretu> miszcz ciętej riposty
<jacekowski> Voldenet: aktualizacje w win w sumie masz podzielone na krytyczne
<jacekn> ale chyba ze wzgledu na bezpieczenstwo a nie ryzyko problemow
<jacekn> problemow z aktualizacja sama w sobie
<fi9o> re
<fi9o> Drodzy, jest tutaj ktoś obdarzony talentem do rysowania? ;)
<systemd> tylko penisów i rakiet
<jacekn> http://imgur.com/bAC38wz
<gjm> to teraz z rakietami
<Voldenet> fi9o: talentem czy umiejętnością?
<fi9o> Voldenet, Jeśli efekt będzie zadowalający nie będzie mieć znaczenia czy jedno czy drugie ;)
<szalwia>           _
<szalwia>       ,--(_)                 |              |
<szalwia>     _/ ;-._\  __        |  | |,-. |  |,--. -+- |  |
<szalwia>    (_)(   ) c(..)o      |  | |  | |  ||  |  |  |  |
<szalwia>      \ ;-'_/\(=)        `--' `--' `--''  '  `- `--'
<szalwia>       `--(_)  /\
<szalwia>           w__/(_)         made by niggers
<szalwia>                /|
<szalwia>               | \                   for niggers
<szalwia>               m  m
<firemark> lol, cóż za penis
<en0x> hue hue hue
<mati75> lol
<mati75> :D
<firemark> znaczy wszyscy wiemy co ubuntu znaczy
<gjm> mial farta, ze pisze z telefonu
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-26
<Ashiren> hmm
<Ashiren> W łodzi siedzi dwóch ludzi /hop i /quit. /hop wysiadł, kto został w łódce?
<TheNumb> /hop
<Ashiren> poza tym ze bylem 1st
<Ashiren> weeee
<mati75> ktoś tu basha kopiuje
<mati75> 666th
<prs> W łodzi siedzi dwóch ludzi /hop i /quit. /hop wysiadł, kto został w łódce?
<BlessJah>  /quit?
<prs> gratuluje.
<mati75> http://seclists.org/oss-sec/2015/q2/717
<mati75> czyli jak shackować ubuntu od środka
<TheNumb> meh
<TheNumb> stare
<TheNumb> ;p
<TheNumb> i załatane :^)
<mati75> na desktopie to nie zauważysz
<mati75> ale serwer ze starym kernelem
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-27
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/rXFGZFe.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/whsSTdI.jpg
<kklimonda> cats :3
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.imgur.com/ldQoIPW.jpg
<a55h0l3> jak zapchac komus skrzynke mailowa?
<Dread> wziąć siekierę i odpieprzyć sobie łeb.
<a55h0l3> Dread: daruj sobie, chce sie zemscic na swojej ex... help
<Dread> to idź i jej przypieprz, boże.
<a55h0l3> pomoze ktos?
<TheNumb> a55h0l3: dolny śląsk
<a55h0l3> TheNumb: ? :)
<TheNumb> no pytasz się czy pomorze ktoś
<a55h0l3> hehe
<a55h0l3> pytalem czy pomoze a to roznica ;)
<a55h0l3> nie badzcie tacy pomozcie :P
<TheNumb> ssij kij
<TheNumb> czego byś nie zrobił tak filtr antyspamowy ciebie wytnie
<a55h0l3> aha
<a55h0l3> spoko dzieki spadam a Ty tez ssij kij
<TheNumb> taki kozaczek
<TheNumb> :^)
<mati75> cóż wakacje idą
<Mattti> nom
<illumanti> ;-)
<Ashiren> aww https://i.imgur.com/cIGVrFI.gifv
<gjm> co tu się
<denysonique> https://www.facebook.com/celebratepride
<gjm> stahp
<drathir> bry...
<monto_> bry
<monto_> cicho tu
<TheNumb> nikogo nie ma
<TheNumb> przyjdź później
<monto_> hihihi
<drathir> ;o
<drathir> toz to ruch jak nie wiem...
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/FkLOG3H.jpg
<CookieM> hug me http://i.imgur.com/QbgBBjZ.webm
<m477> ja jestem
<Mattti> u
<Mattti> strach się bać
<Ashiren> :3 http://www.dinkidimainecoons.net/uploads/2/9/0/4/2904295/3656829.jpg?705
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/rGBEy3e.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/Sj91LSu.jpg
<Ashiren> :p https://i.imgur.com/uTP9WCj.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2015-06-28
<Wizard> Siema
<Wizard> Ubuntu umarło...
<Ashiren> eeyup
<BlessJah> Wizard: myslisz o forku czcionki?
<totalizator> fonta
<jacekowski> no to rakieta wybuchla
<Wizard> I ch z nią
<Wizard> Po co w xxi wieku rozwijać technologię z xix?
<totalizator> będąc jaskiniowcem (hey, wait) pewnie od razu wymyśliłbyś sobie tv, w końcu wizard jesteś
<jacekowski> Wizard: komputery tez sa z poprzedniego wieku
<m477> ale nie wybuchaja
<totalizator> polemizowałbym
<m477> w serialach laptopy wybuchaja
<ntat> Cześć. Jak można znaleźć ikonę, która jest wczytywana do paska programów w Unity? Mam program, który po instalacji można uruchomić z terminala i wtedy ładuje się jego ikona do paska. Ale, jak stworzę plik .desktop i tam nie podam ścieżki do ikony, to nie zostanie ona wczytana.
<ntat> Próbowałem szukać w systemie po nazwie programu z rozszerzeniem .png ale nie znalazłem
<TheNumb> ntat: a gdzie zainstalowałeś ten program?
<TheNumb> Bo jeśli nie jest on z repozytorium to pewnie ma gdzieś w katalogu ikonę.
<ntat> Standardowo z repo
<ntat> Ale po standardowej instalacji, nie mozna go wyszukać w tej Unitowej wyszukiwarce
<ntat> więc tylko z terminala go uruchamiałem
<ntat> ale stworzyłem .desktop i teraz już jest znajdowany przez wyszukiwarkę Unity ale bez ikony
<ntat> a z terminala uruchamiał się z ikoną
<ntat> wiem, jak dodać ikonę do .desktop ale nie wiem, gdzie ją odnaleźć w systemie
<ntat> chodzi o program gqrx, choć to pewnie w niczym nie pomoże;)
<TheNumb> ntat: a co to za program?
<TheNumb> a
<TheNumb> doczytałem ;p
<TheNumb> ntat: no wiesz co... on rzeczywiście nie ma launchera
<TheNumb> ntat: a ikona pewnie jest wrzucona do binarki
<ntat> TheNumb, do binarki, tzn. jak się wczytuje, to powinna się ładować, czy trzeba podać ścieżkę do... binarki?
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> nie ma ikony :D
<ntat> hmm, to co to za ikona się wczytuje, jak z terminala go uruchamiam?;)
<ntat> Wygląda, jakby była od tego programu
<ntat> a nie ogólna
<TheNumb> no bieda w tym ubuntu, bieda
<TheNumb> w innych dystrybucjach jest ikona :(
<TheNumb> pobierz sobie paczkę z archlinuxa i weź ikonę
<TheNumb> https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/gqrx/
<ntat> TheNumb, ok, więc tak zrobię;)
<ntat> TheNumb, dobra, mam:) Inna, niż ta, która się ładuje ale też może być:P
<ntat> Dzięki:)
<Ashiren> zeby sobie skopiowac ikona na ubuntu trzeba pobrac paczke archlinuxa.. mhm
<TheNumb> nie chciało mi się szukać źródęł
<TheNumb> a patrzę, że w archu jest <:
<TheNumb> o, na githubie są
<TheNumb> xDDD
<TheNumb> Ashiren: i tak gnuj bo w svg
<ntat> Ashiren, ważne że działa, nie ważne skąd:)
<ntat> U Was też wyszukiwarka Unity tak długo wyszukuje pliki/programy? Mam wrażenie, że wraz z upływem czasu jest coraz wolniejsza
<ntat> wyłączyłem nawet wyszukiwanie w Internecie
<ntat> ale za wiele nie pomogło:(
<TheNumb> u nas nie ma unity
<ntat> rozumiem;)
<ntat> A chociaż Ubuntu jest?
<ntat> :]
<TheNumb> też nie
#ubuntu-pl 2016-06-28
<jacekowski> BlessJah: od wieczora bedzie nowy serwer
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ip to 176.31.227.183
<gjm> będziesz dedosowany aż cię kukle będą swędziały :^))
<BlessJah> jacekowski: klucze ssh te same czy nowe?
<jacekn> Sciri: /win 13
<jacekn> heh
<jacekowski> BlessJah: te same
<BlessJah> kk
<gjm> bardzo fajny login
<BlessJah> jacekowski: kiedy domene przepinasz i czy bedziesz jeszcze sync danych jakis robil?
<Dread> wszystko ci zaora
<Dread> nawet sprośne pornoski z kotkami
<BlessJah> jacekowski: na starym caly czas mi sie logi z irca zapisuja, po zabiciu moich procesow moglbys syncnac na nowy?
<gjm> tak będzie
<jacekowski> skomplikowane
<jacekowski> chociaz
<jacekowski> home moge zrobic
<BlessJah> moj home styknie, rsync ale po skillowaniu procesow
<BlessJah> kiedy zamierzasz ubijac?
<BlessJah_> cos przeoczylem
<BlessJah_> jacekowski: moge juz na nowy wbijac?
<jacekowski> tak
<BlessJah_> jak ip szlo?
<jacekowski> dns powinien juz byc
<BlessJah_> 176.31.227.183?
<jacekowski> tak
<BlessJah_> czym sie roznia?
<jacekowski> stare bylo 178.33.236.141
<jacekowski> wiec 3 oktety rozne
#ubuntu-pl 2016-06-30
<phoenix> witam
<phoenix> :)
<Simon_PHOENIX> dzis Polska wygra!
<Ashiren> polska mistrzem polski
<gjm> polska polską, koty na zawsze mistrzami
<drathir> a  nie polska ewraca do polski?
<drathir> gjm: ++
<tobiasz29> polska polską dla polski w polsce... reszta jest milczeniem kotów
<SCHAAP137> Mam nadzieję, że zespół wygrywa przeciwko Portugalii
<tobiasz29> jeszcze nie grają, to fyrst, a sekąt wygrywa się z kimś, a nie przeciw komuś... koniec pouczania  :) 8 minut do pierwszego gwizdka
<Ashiren> polska mistrzem polski?
<mati75> vicemistrzem
#ubuntu-pl 2016-07-01
<Ashiren>  
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/NHleXNS.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2016-07-02
<tobiasz29> hm, ten kot wyraźnie "mówi" : "Ja pierniczę, że im się chce tak w kółko caturdejować..."     :>
<Ashiren> :D https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8810668800/h19186F30/
<Ashiren> :1.5 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8813299712/h9A24928A/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/LOHb-gmIeyHeEhgAPj-1jJ-LvEJyG1het9RuDxFD1d0.jpg?w=576&s=8ef0772a9dcc5608f2c63c7133ab612b
<Ashiren> o.o
<Ashiren> http://i.imgur.com/9DiO6in.jpg?1
<pvsharov> twój?
<Ashiren> :c
<pvsharov> nie?
<Ashiren> nie mam kota :c
<Ashiren> musze wypelniac dziure w sercu innymi kotami
<gjm> https://z-1-scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/1454654_442042745900658_1391103961_n.jpg?_nc_eui=3wbqNCD9coc1jQ7f4NOY3gnSzmg&oh=68dac81c278a143ce7c7fcb510d50dbc&oe=57F548AB
<d42> :v
<pvsharov> Ashiren: a ja mam 10
<pvsharov> Ashiren: co się stało z twym?
<Ashiren> pics plx
<Ashiren> nigdy nie mialem
<pvsharov> Ashiren: a dlaczego? Przecież możesz wziąć sobie
<pvsharov> Ashiren: http://www.canis.org.pl/adopkoty-2/adopkoty-3.html
<gjm> właśnie
<gjm> adoptować, nie kupować
<Ashiren> jak sie wyprowadze to tak
<d42> pozyskaj koty
<tobiasz29> koty rulez
<tobiasz29> Ashiren: ++  wyprowadzaj się  :)
<jacekowski> koty ssa
<jacekowski> psy sa lepsze
<gjm> ban
<pvsharov> gjm: aha ))
<gjm> pvsharov: oddajce krym ;)
<tobiasz29> wypierniczć z polskiej ukrainy  :>
<pvsharov> gjm: ja go nie brałem :))
<gjm> no ta
<gjm> :)
<pvsharov> Ja bym najlepiej oddałem Putina do trybunalu
<pvsharov> mam nadzieję że NATO pomoże z tym
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/8a42862a2b51405f9eba6719b4fa948e?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=f880077f778499bc5b2a3f7b54c4865b
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/uDAJ8bw.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2016-07-03
<Ashiren> 1st
<gjm> 2nd
<gjm> mało brakowało
<tobiasz29> majo
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-26
<malutka> Hejo
<Dread> eh, w pythonie też ta się to tak załatwić, ale trzeba umieć ;)
<TheNumb> Automagia to zło
<TheNumb> Coś się poskłada pod spodem i nie wiesz dlaczego nie działa
<Dread> tak
<bartek> hiho
<Ashiren> hihi
<gjm> hohi
<firemark> fifo
<malutka> Lifo
<malutka> Fefo
<Ashiren> ijo ijo
<gjm> jadom jadom
<bartek> chopcy radarowcy
<dweller> discobagieta
<typescript> hej poleca ktos ts
<gjm> Polecam znaki interpunkcyjne.
<typescript> tzn
<d42> xD
<Ashiren> ts?
<typescript> typescript
<typescript> zastepca javascript
<Dread> ktoś poleca
<typescript> microsoft
<gjm> ja nie polecam
<typescript> chcialem cos pod Node
<typescript> zamiast javascript
<typescript> nie lubie tego jezyka od google
<Ashiren> ktorego...
<typescript> javascript to google
<typescript> typescript to microsoft
<typescript> google teraz nie promuje juz javy tylkoswoj Golang i chyba Kotlin
<Dread> ile piłeś?
<typescript> dwa
<Ashiren> javascript to nie od google
<Ashiren> a kotlin to do androida (na razie)
<typescript> V8  jest od google
<typescript> dziala na nim Node
<bartek> co to Node?
<typescript> no to google duzo inwestuje w JS
<Ashiren> to jest silnik
<typescript> dzieki Node mozesz pisac po stronie serwera jak w PHP
<bartek> aha
<Dread> taki język dla debili
<typescript> jeden jezyk do frontendu i backendu
<typescript> nikt nie lubi javascript
<typescript> dlatego tyle frameworkow powstaje
<Dread> nikt nie lubi języka napisanego w 10 dni jako dodatek do netscape.
<typescript> PHP tez nie byl napisany przez geniusza
<Dread> php to też był dodatek do perla
<Ashiren> a jednak rozrosl sie jak rak i jest nie tylko w webie
<typescript> a 80% stron na PHP
<Ashiren> electron..
<Dread> nie przesadzaj z tymi 80% ;p
<typescript> tak ksiazka marcina lisa opisala
<typescript> PHP 7
<typescript> tego co sie zabil dobry pisarz
<Dread> jak w książce napiszą, że gówno jest smaczne, to też zjesz? ;p
<typescript> nie zartuj musi pisac cos powaznego
<typescript> kto zagrozil PHP, Ruby, python, Node, Elixir
<typescript> jakos nie zdobywaja popularnosci
<Dread> wszystko zależy od punktu widzenia.
<typescript> PHP 7 jest calkiem fajny
<typescript> nasladuje w duzej mierze Jave
<Dread> to dlaczego po prostu nie pisać w javie? ;d
<typescript> bo java ma drogie serwery
<typescript> jest ociezala
<typescript> i krowiasta w porownaniu do PHP
<Dread> jak napiszesz krowę to masz krowę
<typescript> java to jezyk kompilowany na JVM
<typescript> to maszyna wirtualna
<Dread> no i?
<Dread> interpreter jak każdy inny
<Dread> php też jest interpretowany i co
<typescript> ale ma interpreter bez maszyny wirtualnej
<Dread> jesteś pewny tego co mówisz? ;)
<Ashiren> :O
<typescript> JVM to java Kotlin Ceylon groovy Clojure i Scala
<Dread> i jesteś pewny co oznacza 'vm' w jvm?
<typescript> virtual machine
<Dread> no fajnie, a wiesz co oznacza ta wirtualna maszyna jvma?
<Ashiren> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zend_Engine
<typescript> wiem
<typescript> Linus Torvalds powiedzial ze java to paskudny jezyk programowania
<Dread> wolałbym nieco bardziej rozwiniętą odpowiedź
<Ashiren> tak samo c++
<typescript> dzieki maszynie wirtualnej mozesz uruchamiac program na kazdym systemei ktory ja posiada
<gjm> p a s k u d n y   j ę z y k   p r o g r a m o w a n i a
<Dread> ｐａｓｋｕｄｎｙ
<gjm> To rzeczywiście wygląda paskudnie.
<Dread> :^
<gjm> )
<typescript> ja chociaz mialem doczynienie z wieloma jezykami programowania
<Dread> typescript: wiesz, że każdy język ma defacto takie vm?
<typescript> nie kazdy
<typescript> C# ma
<Dread> każdy
<typescript> nie rozumiem cie
<typescript> chodzi ci o te ktore nie maja wskaznikow i dbaja o dsmiecanie pamieci
<Dread> nie, nie chodzi mi o te.
<Dread> mam w tym momencie głęboko to, co język sobie robi z pamięcią
<Dread> tylko chodzi mi o sposób wykonywania kodu
<typescript> to wymien mi poza java i C#
<typescript> inne
<Dread> np. Twój ukochany php ;)
<typescript> i co kazdy skryptowy ma vm
<Dread> nie tylko skryptowe!
<typescript> python i ruby tez
<Dread> to też zależy, co uważasz za 'skryptowy'
<typescript> kompilowany to C++/C Rust
<typescript> pascal
<typescript> poniekad go
<Dread> można też nieco naciągnąć i uznać, że assembly to też taki skrypt
<Dread> tylko na nieco niższym poziomie
<typescript> a wiesz dlaczego nigdy nie powstala inna wersja asemblera
<Dread> panie, asemblerów możesz garściami wymieniać
<typescript> ale tylko jeden jest standardem
<Dread> nie
<Dread> ;)
<Dread> 'tylko jeden' czyli który?
<typescript> to dlaczego C/C++ i Java kompiluja do jednego i tego samego kodu jezyka maszunowego
<typescript> y
<Dread> odpal ten kod maszynowy sobie np. na armie
<Dread> okaże się nagle, że sie nie da!
<typescript> arm to inne procesory i architektura
<Dread> + w obrębie nawet jednej architektury, to że się przyjęło, że się pisze tak, nie znaczy, że nie można jakkolwiek inaczej
<typescript> popatrz na taki NetBSD
<typescript> jest pisany na najwiecej architektur
<typescript> teraz moze Linux go troche dogonil
<Dread> nie wiem po co, ale ok
<Dread> i co z tego?
<typescript> Architektura: acorn26, acorn32, alpha, amiga, arc, atari, cats, cobalt, dreamcast, emips, evbarm, evbmips, evbppc, evbsh3, ews4800mips, hp300, hp700, hpcarm, hpcmips, hpcsh, i386, ibmnws, luna68k, m68010, mipsco, mvme68k, mvmeppc, news68k, newsmips, ofppc, pmax, powerpc, prep, sandpoint, sgimips, shark, sparc32, sparc64, sun2, sun3, vax, x68k, x86_
<typescript> 64, zaurus
<Dread> biorąc pod uwagę, że to są raczej platformy, aniżeli architektury to ok
<Dread> ale do czego zmierzasz?
<drathir> Dread: java jest fajna pod tym wzgledem moim zdaniem minus jedzenie ramu i tu moze byc problem na arm...
<typescript> java juz ma nastepcow
<typescript> google android zainwestowalo w Kotlin i Go
<typescript> po sprawach w sadzie z oracle
<drathir> na go byl bum juz chyba...
<typescript> go mi sie nie podoba
<typescript> mial byc latwym jezykiem a jest taki dziwny i pokrecony
<typescript> no i ma wskazniki
<typescript> jak bym teraz mial sie uczyc czegos nowego to bral bym pod uwage Rust Kotlin i Swift
<drathir> teraz bum jest na to na czym stoji mastodon...
<typescript> na zachodzie teraz modne mikro serwisy
<typescript> odchodzi sie od monolitow javowych
<drathir> electron czy jak mu tam...
<typescript> dzieki mikroserwisom mozesz miec kilka zepsolow programistow dzialajacych w roznych jezykach
<typescript> jak Go Elixir Python
<typescript> tak samo zrobili z Xorgiem
<typescript> wywalaja tego monolita na rzecz Waylanda
<typescript> Plasma KDE podobnie zrobila
<typescript> poszla w strone modulow
<d42> boże jak ty pierdolisz xD
<drathir> a nie slyszalem, zeby xorg mial padac...
<typescript> taka prawda
<typescript> zobacz ile luk znaleziono w Xorg
<typescript> do dzis sa trojany w BSd i Linux na starych wersjach Xorg z hal
<drathir> typescript: stare i duze+ zachowywanie kompatybilnosci wstecznej zapewne to przez to...
<typescript> drathir no dokladnie trudno to utrzymac
<drathir> im wiekszy projekt tym wieej luk mozliwych...
<typescript> przeciez tam jest bardzo stary kod ktorego nie mozna ruszyc
<typescript> bo sieten caly monolit rozsypie
<typescript> dlaczego starzy wyjadacze Debiana po wprowadzeniu pulseaudio i systemd odszeli
<typescript> i stworzyli forka Devuan?
<typescript> bo systemd tez zostanie takim tworem jak Xorg
<typescript> wszystko jest od niego uzaleznione a to nie jest dobre nie tylko dla kiss
<Dread> d42: no mówie, najebał się i gada
<typescript> d42 to mi wyjasnij w czym pierdole
<drathir> czy nie mozna ;p zapewne  mozna ale glupotom moim zdaniem jest porzucanie ciagle powszechnych architektur jak i686....
<typescript> najlepsi spece od Linux ludzie starzy z Debiana Slackware gentoo Funtoo krytykuja systemd
<Dread> merytoryczna dyskusja skończyła się o 16:22 sekund 43 chyba
<drathir> systemd spalic w ogniu piekielnym...
<typescript> Dread ja rozumiem ze jestescie kolegami
<typescript> i jak ktos nowy wejdzie ubuserzy go atakuja
<drathir> ale to moje zdanie tylko i zreszta nie ukrywam go ;p
<Dread> nie, po prostu daz ma racje, gadasz jak popieprzony :D
<typescript> chyba pisze
<d42> typescript: go nie ma nic wspólnego z androidem ani javą bo rozwiązuje inny problem, mikroserwisy są popularne przez to, że są popularne, a xorg jest gównem bo zaczelig o pisać literalnie 30 lat temu
<typescript> jest tu mikrofon/
<typescript> d42 a czy ja bronilemXorg
<d42> a 30 lat temu wszystko tak wyglądało xD
<typescript> napisalem ze Wayland go zastepuje
<typescript> i to dobrze
<d42> nie, napisałeś, że jest gównem bo jest duży
<d42> a jest gównem bo jest stary
<typescript> bo sie rozrosl ze starosci
<d42> żeby cie to nie zapiekło w projekcie to musisz mieć prawdziwego czarodzieja który to zaprojektuje
<typescript> mam fedore 26 i dziala zacnie
<d42> a nie hurr durr mikroserwisy xD
<typescript> na Waylandzie z Gnome
<Dread> obyś ty spuchł na starość
<typescript> Dread dziecinada
<Dread> xorg ma po prostu dużo zaszłości historycznych
<Dread> gdzie rzeczywiście to był serwer
<Dread> i gdzie trzeba było dolepiać błotko, żeby działało
<Dread> ale jest zastępowany, bo jest stary, a nie duży
<Dread> Xy z framebufferem jesteś w stanie zmieścić w paru megabajtach
<typescript> ja napisalem ze jest monolitem
<drathir> d42: taki stary a jeszcze daje rade... a co do waylanda moze i nowy, ale jeszcze zbyt niestabilny raczej, choc jak na ten rak systemd wszyscy sie rzucili jak kon na marchewke to kto ch tam wie ;p
<d42> drathir: właśnie nie daje rady
<Dread> gnome forsuje, bo może
<typescript> mi na amd wayland z gnome dziala znakomicie
<Dread> tak samo jak gnome forsuje systemd
<Dread> tak samo jak gnome forsuje flatpaka
<Dread> i pare innych rzeczy
<d42> wszystko forsuje systemd
<typescript> Gentoo wywala z gnome systemd
<typescript> czyli jeszcze mozna
<Dread> ja prędzej bym wywalił gnoma z gentoo, ale to już moja fanaberia.
<typescript> i co KDE ma byc stabilne
<typescript> dojdzie do stabilnosci Plasmy 5 zaczną od nowa budowac Plasme 6
<typescript> a to porzucą jak KDE 4
<d42> jest stabilne od kiedy wyrzucili hurrdurrmikroserwisyxD z plasmy
<Dread> nie wiem, jakoś nie mam problemów z środowiskiem, którego używam
<drathir> d42: daje daje ^^ ale fakt, ze mogliby zaczac rownolegle cos swiezego to by rywalizowali z waylandem ciagle...
<typescript> C++ jak to Linus powiedzial latwo w nim pisac potworki
<typescript> i cale to KDE jest pisane w C++ i QT
<d42> generalnie reminder, że tylko pomiedzy 3 i 4 był śmietnikowy pożar
<d42> hurr durr pisze w javascripcie to sie wypowiem
<Dread> FLATPAK
<d42> qt jest fenomenalne pozdrawiam
<typescript> Cinnamon i Gnome w duzej mierze jest napisane w JavaScript
<Dread> świeże gtk i robienie rzeczy
<typescript> wiedziales o tym
<Dread> w cssie.
<Dread> zamiast trzymać się w miarę jednej kupy, to każda aplikacja wygląda jak nowy picasso
<Dread> z intuicją na poziomie ziemniaka
<typescript> jakos zawsze Gnome i programy RedHata byly stabilniejsze od KDE teamu
<Dread> tak, systemd.
<Dread> ;p
<drathir> zaleta qt, ze naprawde szybkie i lekkie sie wydaje...
<typescript> a jądro Linux to skąd
<d42> typescript: jest w c i vali pozdrawiam
<typescript> nie jest tyko w C
<typescript> Vali nic tam nie ma
<typescript> vala to klon C#
<Dread> aż sobie popkorn zrobiłem
<d42> nie kurwa wcale xD
<typescript> wiec cos bredzisz
<typescript> jest tam C i JavaScript Python
<Dread> ^ w przeciwieństwie do ciebie d42 nie jest najebany
<typescript> Dread wy koledzy
<d42> pojebało ci się z mono koleżko [czesc]
<typescript> no chyba tobie
<typescript> Vala tam?
<typescript> serio
<d42> https://github.com/GNOME znajdź mi te burzliwe linie w javascripcie xD
<d42> tak kurwa
<d42> bo vala jest gnomowym wynalazkiem
<d42> i tylko oni jej używają xD
<typescript> ty mi podajesz stare gnome2
<typescript> a ja pisze o gnome shell
<typescript> https://github.com/GNOME/gnome-shell
<Dread> >stare gnome
<Dread> borze
<d42> podaje ci wszystkie repa projektu
<d42> to, że masz widgety na pulpicie w javascripcie
<typescript> ale po co mi wszystkie
<d42> to jest dość normalne w 2017 xD
<typescript> co jest aktualne na gtk3
<d42> bo niestety normalne języki do tego nie działają
<typescript> a ktore to normalne
<Dread> javascript się do nich nie zalicza
<Dread> (razem z swoimi wszystkimi pochodnymi)
<typescript> bo javascript jest paskudny
<typescript> lubia go tylko jego fanatycy
<Dread> to piszesz, że używasz środowiska, które wg Ciebie jest w javascripcie
<Dread> którego jednocześnie uważasz za paskudny język
<typescript> a jednak Redhat team Cinnamon wybral go
<typescript> ja uzywam Gnome bo tylko na nim sensownie dziala Waylanf
<typescript> na Plasmie nie ma szans jeszcze
<d42> już prawie działa xD
<typescript> no to przeczytaj blog
<typescript> pewnego pana pavbaranov
<Dread> pokaż że działa, a nie, że u kogoś raz zadziałało
<typescript> on dobrze to opisal po polsku jak to dziala na Plasmie
<d42> wale jakiegoś janusza polaczka
<d42> czytam blog developera kwina i sam czasami sobie sprawdzam :^)
<typescript> ale ty pewnie siedzisz na Kubuntu
<typescript> tak
<d42> siedze na archu ziomeczku
<Dread> mmm
<typescript> o kurcze
<d42> implikando, że na tym kanale siedzi ktokolwiek na ubuntu
<Dread> więcej popkornu się przyda
<typescript> i masz najnowsze plasme dzialajaca na Waylandzie
<d42> prawie działającą :^)
<typescript> cos mi sie nie chce wierzyc ziomeczku ze uzywasz na codzien Waylanda na Plasmie
<Dread> >ziomeczku
<Dread> mmm
<typescript> ale pewnie jestes z tych szczesciarzy
<typescript> co grafika idealnie sie dopasowala
<Dread> typescript: wierzysz w teorie spiskowe?
<typescript> nie
<d42> bo nie używam bo nie działają mi skróty xD
<d42> ale poza tym wygląda jak ma wyglądać i wszystko żeluje jak ma żelować
<typescript> to ty tracisz czas
<typescript> na uzeranie sie z bugami
<d42> żeby tylko xD
<typescript> i co na tym archu tworzysz
<typescript> w tym javascript
<d42> frontendy :^)
<d42> tak jak pan jezus powiedział
<typescript> a wybrales swoj ulubiony framework
<typescript> z tysiaca frameworkow JS
<d42> nie bo wszystkie są chujowe xD
<typescript> ja jestem niewierzacy nie slucham jego rad
<typescript> to moze czas przejsc na typescript coffescript dart
<typescript> lub ECMAscript6
<d42> i da mi to zupełnie nic
<d42> doskonała rada xD
<typescript> duzo da
<typescript> bo to jezyki podobne do obiektowych jak java
<d42> hehe napisz sobie frontend w typescripcie hehe
<d42> a później go transpiluj
<d42> xD
<typescript> no przeciez potem kod jest prawie taki jak JS
<d42> no tak, tylko powiedz mi na chuj mi jezyk jak java do wyświetlania okienek i formularzy w przeglądarce
<typescript> ale nie laczysz z backendem
<typescript> nic a nic
<d42> nigdy? xD
<typescript> to takie stronki slabe troche
<typescript> bez logowania rejestracji
<d42> po chuj mi javascript do rejestracji? xD
<typescript> no to pisze
<typescript> tworzysz tylko ladnie wygladajaca stronke
<Dread> po stronie klienta takiej logiki nie powinno się trzymać
<Dread> ale to ja jestem powalony
<d42> ty rozumiesz, że jak na frontendzie jest jeden język, to na backendzie może być inny? xD
<typescript> ale ty nie zajmujesz sie backendem
<typescript> z tego co piszesz
<d42> zajmuje sie wszystkim
<d42> xD
<Dread> fullstack™
<typescript> ale zawsze tak bylo ze na backendzie byly inne jezyki
<d42> no fullstack™®©
<typescript> dopiero od jakiegos czasu powstalo Node i Scala.js
<d42> niestety tak :3
<Dread> mogłoby nie powstać
<typescript> jak kodzisz w JS powinienes pokochac Node
<typescript> a nie piszesz niestety tak
<d42> ale ten język jest naprawde chujowy xD
<typescript> masz teraz jeden jezyk do wszystkiego
<d42> nie wiem po co miałbym inwestować w niego więcej czasu niż musze
<typescript> ale zmienic na typescript nie chcesz go
<Dread> typescript: piszesz jakiekolwiek testy?
<typescript> tak testy bezpieczenstwa
<Dread> czyli nie piszesz
<d42> xD
<typescript> pisza je wyjadacze w jezykach z kaczym typowaniem
<Dread> tak, bo javascript i pochodne nawet nie potrafią określić typu XD
<d42> nie potrzebujesz testów wszystko jest floatem xD
<typescript> zajrzyj do Scala.js
<Dread> i programiści tego szajsu potrzebują zewnętrznych libów, żeby określić, czy liczba jest liczbą
<typescript> to po co zgodzili sie aby javascript zdominowala frontend
<Dread> bo nikomu się nie chciało niczego nowego pisać?
<typescript> teraz JS to taki asembler stron www
<Dread> to tak jak systemd
<Dread> forsu forsu i jest wszędzie XD
<d42> bo to było 20 lat temu
<typescript> mogli wybrac Pythona
<Dread> typescript: słyszałeś o czymś takim jak web assembly?
<d42> i wtedy to sie wydawało dobrym pomysłem xD
<typescript> tak slyszalem
<Dread> oho
<typescript> ja bym nie ogarnal ciaglych zmian i frameworkow w JS
<Dread> BlessJah: no fajnie uciąłeś dyskusje
<BlessJah> Dread i typescript ostrzeżenie
<typescript> za co ja?
<TheNumb> Za co?
<TheNumb> Lol BlessJah ogarnij się
<Dread> bo jego skrypcik powiedział, że "HURRR DURR ŹLE MUWIO"
<BlessJah> typescript: ty za 17:03, Dread za 17:03 i 17:14
<Dread> no, tak jak wyżej.
<TheNumb> Iks de
<Dread> bot kopiący byłby równie skuteczny
<BlessJah> bota byście zaczęli abuzowac
<Dread> BlessJah: Ciebie też można bardzo łatwo słodziaczku :*
<TheNumb> Proszę się nie afiszować ze swoją seksualnością
<malutka> :>
<Dread> :c
<Dread> a ja tylko chciałem być miły :((((
<gjm> ale d42 to ty zostaw w spokoju
<TheNumb> No
<malutka> no
<Dread> no.
<TheNumb> Dazia zostaw
<Dread> daziu najlepszy daziu
<TheNumb> Starego trola
<BlessJah> gjm: 8 przekleństw w 30 minut naliczyłem
<Dread> a wyciszenie za co, matkę Ci zabił?
<Dread> psa zgwałcił?
<BlessJah> od liczenia rozbolała mnie głowa
<Dread> no to paracetamol
<gjm> pavulon
<drathir> BlessJah: wystraszyles go i uciekl...
 * drathir zartuje, ale to ziomeczku to z banami z przeszlosci mi sie kojarzy jakos dziwnie...
<BlessJah> .w 17
<d42> xDDD
<TheNumb> BlessJah: zluzuj
<TheNumb> Kiedyś Ci żyłka pęknie
<malutka> ktos tu jest niegrzeczny? :>
<gjm> :>
<malutka> :>
<zenekk> potrzebuje pomocy
<zenekk> z wine
<malutka> zapraszam
<zenekk> nie dziala mi pewien program pod wine
<zenekk> ciagle sie laduje
<malutka> próbowałeś wyłączyć i włączyć PC jeszcze raz? zenekk ?:>
<zenekk> nie
<zenekk> zainstalowal sie plik exe
<zenekk> ale nie moge wejsc do programu
<zenekk> masz wine?
<malutka> mam oczywiście, spóbuj wyłączyć i włączyć komputer jeszcze raz :P
<zenekk> ale mam AIMP pod wine i dziala
<gjm> Ma opa, więc chyba wie co mówi.
<zenekk> a ta aplikacja jest jeszcze mniejsza
<malutka> zenekk: spróbuj wyłączyć i włączyć kompa jeszcze raz
<zenekk> https://thepasteb.in/p/2RhKygj8g4EH4
<zenekk> po co mam wylaczac jak inny program pod wine mi dziala
<zenekk> jak by nic nie dzialalo to moze
<Telesfor> zenekk, po co prosisz o radę, jeśli nie chcesz ich stosować?
<gjm> Pod Windowsem zwykle działa, a próbujesz odpalić Windowsowy program.
<gjm> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<zenekk> wystarczy ze zrestartuje maszyne wine
<malutka> ++ Telesfor
<malutka> gjm: +++
<zenekk> a nie mozesz pobrac tej instalki
<zenekk> i sprawdzic czy u ciebie dziala
<drathir> ++ pobieranie randomowych exe ^^ ciekawe czy cociaz podpisany plik ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-27
<malutka> Yo
<gjm> https://scontent.fwaw3-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/19453023_10155414774119663_8044935711111215897_o.jpg?oh=7aed118916a2299b3855548e7bfc8134&oe=59C56F02
<bartek> hiho
<gjm> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/19510362_1577372969000510_7694403254883160832_n.jpg?oh=952eed64aa41d5cd565975a186fe329c&oe=59CF6B2E
<CookieM> http://byaki.net/uploads/posts/2016-07/1467560217_00.jpg
<Ashiren> :3
<andrzejku> wilczek sie tutaj pojawial?
<andrzejku> wilczku jestes tu?
<bartek> bartek jest
<andrzejku> jaki ma nick?
<bartek> <---- taki
<andrzejku> oO
<andrzejku> pamietasz mnie?
<firemark> wilczek?
<bartek> nie :)
<firemark> Paweł Wilczek?
<andrzejku> bartek pluszowe misie cos ci to mowi?
<bartek> nie to nie ja
<firemark> bartek: nice trolling ;)
<andrzejku> no to nie ty
<bartek> ja jestem taki zwykly bartek nieznany
<andrzejku> ;s
<andrzejku> anyway szukam kogos kto zna C++ i che zarobic
<malutka> :>
<andrzejku> widze ze wszyscy bogaci :D
<bartek> ja tylko chce zarobić ale nic nie znam ;/
<andrzejku> a to mozesz tez sprobowac
<andrzejku> chociaz nie wiem czy cokolwiek ci sie uda
<bartek> właściwie chciałem się przekwalifikować na IT i tak pomyślałem co mógł bym robić... i tak w sumie to mógł bym zaskakiwać głupimi pytaniami, to by było przydatne np. dołączając do zespołu który myśli że nic ich nie zaskoczy...
<bartek> a tu nagle ja
<gjm> Urwa, a ten znowu…
<bartek> :D
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-28
<malutka> Hello
<bartek> hiho
<Ashiren> ohayo
<gjm> idaho
<bartek> kentucky
<malutka> helo
<gjm> kity
<malutka> :>
<gjm> :>
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-29
<malutka> Cześć
<gjm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-files/+bug/1701068
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1701068 in base-files (Ubuntu) "motd.ubuntu.com currently shows media item (HBO's Silicon Valley using Ubuntu)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<TheNumb> iks de
<firemark> wtf?
<malutka> branoc
<gjm> Dobranoc :)
<Oktawian> witam
<Oktawian> czy mając w sources.list deb http://liquorix.net/debian sid main system po komendzie apt-get dist-upgrade będzie się chciał do sida aktualizować ?
<Oktawian> mówi że do ściągnięcia jest 2GB
#ubuntu-pl 2017-06-30
<malutka> Jej
<marcin_> siema
<marcin_> kktoś żyjący i używa gnome-shell?
<Ashiren> za duzo warunkow do spelnienia
<marcin_> :)
<marcin_> mam problem z gnome-shell
<gjm> co to za dyskryminowanie nieżyjących?
<marcin_> dość dziwny i nie znalazłem bugreporta żadnego , no może jeden ale nie jestem pewny czy to jest zwiazane z problemem który mnie dotyka
<marcin_> otóż, gdy otwieram aplikację pierwszy raz gnomeshell gubi mi całkowicie dekoracje okien i tak jakby się restartuje
<marcin_> w najgorszym ywypadku po otwarciu aplikacji gnome wraca mi do okna logowania (GDM)
<marcin_> po zalogowaniu i odpaaleniu aplikacji znowu to samo
<marcin_> tak np miałem z tteam viewer
<marcin_> wczoraj np odpaliłem pierwszy raz smplayer i znowu crash wszystkiego ale za drugim razem aplikacja odpala się poprawnie
<marcin_> i teraz ch*j wie z czym jest problem, na unity ctakich komedii nie było
<Ashiren> jakie gpu? sterowniki
<gjm> zasilacz
<marcin_> nvidia z960gtnvidia gtx960
<marcin_> driver  z ppa drivers
<marcin_> zasilacz ojj chwila
<marcin_> zasilacz XFX 550W bronze 8 jakis
<marcin_> nie pamietam dokładnie jaki
<marcin_> problem jest na pewno w gnome-shell bo komputer mam od lutego ub. r. i dotychczas korzystałem z unity
<Ashiren> moze problem z akceleracja sprzetowa, dekodowaniem
<marcin_> i było wszystko dobrze
<marcin_> jak tylko przesiadłem się na gnome-shell problem się pojawił
<marcin_> stwierdziłem że to może problem doinstalowania gnome-shell
<marcin_> więc format i zainstalowalem czyste ubuntu-gnome
<marcin_> ale bez rezultatów
<marcin_> rozumiem więc że nikt z Was czegoś podobnego nie doświadczył :/
<gjm> Tu nikt nie ma Ubuntu.
<marcin_> a kanał ubuntu-pl :P
<marcin_> no to ładnie
<marcin_> szpiedzy czy co :)
<Dread> eh, masz nvidie z driverami z ppa i sie pytasz co nie dziala.
<Dread> ppa to raque
<gjm> noVideo
<Dread> ya
<marcin_> dokładnie to
<marcin_> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<marcin_> co to ma za znaczenie skoro na unity jest ok xubuntu jest ok
<marcin_> gnom się rozjeżrza jak tirówka w lesie
<Dread> bo to gnom
<marcin_> no włąśnie w pozostałych DE czegoś mi brakuje
<marcin_> Gnome po doinstalowaniu paru rozszerzeń jest wygone :D
<Dread> a gnome ci sie przypadkiem nie odpala na waylandzie?
<marcin_> raczraczej nie ale ręki nie dam sobie uciąć
<Dread> to sprawdz
<Dread> bo jak tak to masz przyczyne ;p
<marcin_> wydaje mi się że domyślnie w ubuntu-gnome startuje na xorgu
<marcin_> ale sprawdzę jak będę w domu
<marcin_> chyba że jakieś rozchyba że jakieś rozszerzenie powoduje taki błąd ?;:P
<Dread> moze
<gjm> jeden rabin powie tak
<gjm> drugi rabin powie nie
<marcin_> no nic w wolnej chwili założę nowego juzka i sprawdzę
<marcin_> hehe
<marcin_> coś podobnego znalazłem tutaj ale nie jestem pewny czy to ten sam błąd
<marcin_> https://github.com/timbertson/shellshape/issues/190
<marcin_> najgorsze jest to że brak logów ot że się wysypało i tyle
<marcin_> exit with error 0
<marcin_> tyle to ja sam rozumiem że się wysypało
<marcin_> ,dzięki za podpowiedzi.
<marcin_> dużo nie pomogliście :P
<drathir> tem optimus czy jak mu tam moze wyklada ?
<drathir> ciekawe czy glxgears za kazdym razem by wykladalo...
<drathir> bry...
<Dread> no za pozno
<malutka> :>
<malutka> dobranoc
<malutka> i dziś sobota <3
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-01
<Simas> Siemka, pisałem wczoraj w sprawie problemu z gnome-shell, chodziło o gubienie dekoracji i restart shella przy otwieraniu pierwszy raz aplikacji.
<Simas> znalazłem problem czyszcząc wszystkie ustawienia gnoma choć praktycznie nie musiałem tego robić.
<Simas> błąd powodował styl United :( i choć jest świetny niestety to on był winowajcą
<gjm> Cześć!
<Simas> no witka
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/SARXzuAoLtYMDmCqlI68NCaug-sgLf9mbvWInt26MA8.jpg?w=432&s=680d3224fc78dd19a39c31b031cad5bb
<Simas> na wycieczke jedzie
<malutka> Hello
<malutka> http://i.imgur.com/AyNSfiE.jpg
<Simas> https://imagemacros.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/flounce2.jpg
<Ashiren> https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/ayxpeQX_460sv.mp4
<Simas> dobrze zrobił, ten badziew tylko do kosza :)
<Simas> jakby to powiedział Rewiński "Gdzie mnie z tym szpinerem gamoniu"
<Simas> narka
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/j2SvSzhbkOzYn1aKyKR8LT3HPWJCkzodV8QQx_8UNiw.jpg?w=432&s=8d86af6be38b8259e0cf3d9217fbbe84
<malutka> http://img5.demotywatoryfb.pl//uploads/201703/1490025953_wrl3ep_600.jpg
<blabs> czesc znalazlem fajny script do 'wyciagania' bitlocker security code'u zapisanego na dysku win7 ale po jego uzyciu wywala mi ze taki kod nie jest na moim dysku przechowywany, nie znam sie na bitlocker, to dla mnei nowosc, bo dostalem laptopa sluzbowego, pomozecie w tym temacie?
<Ashiren> hm?
<drathir> ta uruchamianie randomowych scryptow wannacry prawie..
<blabs> czesc znalazlem fajny script do 'wyciagania' bitlocker security code'u zapisanego na dysku win7 ale po jego uzyciu wywala mi ze taki kod nie jest na moim dysku przechowywany, nie znam sie na bitlocker, to dla mnei nowosc, bo dostalem laptopa sluzbowego, pomozecie w tym temacie?
<malutka> Próbowałeś wyłączyć i włączyć komputer blabs?
<blabs> malutka: tak, probowalem tego na Twoim atari jak bylas siku
<malutka> ...ale mi pojechał. Atari było spoko przecież :>
<drathir> niegrzeczna australia...
<malutka> dzisiaj jest sobota - imieniny kota! <jupi>
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/hcvFJMU.jpg
<malutka> jaki ładny <3
<drathir> a tak psie swieto dzisiaj to moze Ashiren cos mieszanego with peace ?
<Ashiren> psie swieto?
<drathir> Ashiren: nom chyba... ?
<drathir> Ashiren: czy wczoraj?
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/YlZFJHOJZPop5Erb9sj9h96WI1bEsZM9SqeFgcRvVBY.jpg?w=576&s=602ef72895e96675299812714f4a436f
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/kfOW13OEYUsFiG9jLyRYjUvZu3sDglgpH4ocqLo45os.jpg?w=768&s=71d79c22e235837f88f83085eeb9370e
<malutka> Śliczny :)
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/hgm3k-KRA5nuqju0fZj90tAtmuwDiAsOMSlUZuwPpA4.jpg?w=576&s=53a57067acfb17b35169d56eb2e4d721
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/9GFToas.jpg
<Ashiren> o.o http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3o698OfHC1rtuomto1_500.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2017-07-02
<bartek> hiho
<malutka> Śliczniusie kotki były wczoraj <3
<d42> kanał z najlepszymi kotami
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-25
<malutka> o/
<gjm> Ashiren: bgc?
<Ashiren> ?
<gjm> 12:56 < Ashiren> bonus
<Ashiren> co to bgc
<Dread> bonus bgc
<Dread> raz popatrz w internet, a nie tylko te koty
<Dread> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lkRAoJLaOQ
<Ashiren> ech
<gjm> szanuj bonusa plebie
<dweller> spotkałem kiedys bonusa w piotrze i pawle
<dweller> wykładał towar :v
<gjm> z całej epy?
<dweller> hum
<gjm> http://bgcstreetwear.90.pl/luj-z-calej-epy-bluza-rozpinana-czarna,p-144873.html
<gjm> xD
<Bodzioslaw> dweller: przynajmniej pracuje
<dweller> ano
<gjm> na łazarskim rejonie nie jest kolorowo
<gjm> towar trzeba wykładać więc czuję się hcujowo
<Dread> :D
<dweller> to już nie te czasy
<dweller> teraz łatwiej dostać hummus niż wpierdol ;f
<xdudi> to zależy jeszcze od tego w jakim rejonie jakiego miasta i kiedy
<dweller> mówimy o Poznaniu
<xdudi> nie bywam ale domniemywam, że jest bezpiecznie, może poza okresem kiedy są derby
<malutka> najbezpieczniej na Wildzie :>
<jacekowski> to chyba kwestia kryzysu
<jacekowski> ze za darmo juz sie nic nie da dostac
<xdudi> za darmo można dostać przecież wpier**ol :)
<jacekowski> gdzie?
<jacekowski> wpierdolu nawet za darmo juz nie rozdzja
<xdudi> na pewno w wielu miastach można coś takiego "zarobić" za darmo
<TheNumb> w miastach raczej nie
<TheNumb> po wsiach prędzej
<xdudi> na wioskach jest względnie bezpiecznie bo tam wszyscy się znają, stawiałbym raczej na małe miasteczka, tam gdzie jest dostatecznie dużo ludzi aby trafiały się głąby i na tyle małe aby nie mieli monitoringów, patroli policyjnych itd
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-26
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<franek> to żyje? :O
<malutka> :]\
<malutka> wiadomix
<gjm> asterix
<franek> myślalem  że dawno umarło śmiercią tragiczną ;)
<dfgg> gjm: astersik
<drathir> bry...
<jacekowski> w ogole tu nie ma tych ludzi co tu byli 10 lat temu
<gjm> kiedyś to było kurła
<gjm> nie to co teraz
<d42> kurła
<Spass> a gdzie teraz są? na #arch-pl czy #gentoo-pl?
<malutka> na #windows
<gjm> Na cmentarzu.
<d42> F
<Voldenet> po prostu teraz idlują gdzie indziej
<Spass> to pewnie na #dziecipracazonabrakczasunapierdoly
<Voldenet> nie no, na cmentarzu, tak jak kolega powiedział
<gjm> o, np. Wizard
<gjm> 16:47 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Last seen  : now
<gjm> Za to qermit: 16:47 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Last seen  : Jul 12 14:19:11 2016 (1y 49w 6d ago)
<Voldenet> ale serio, często tak bywa, że ludzie giną i po prostu ich sesja wisi jakiś czas
<Voldenet> jak masz farta i ktoś mu bliski był kiedyś z nim na kanale, to może przyjdzie i powie
<dfgg> mówisz o Fluxidzie?
<Voldenet> nie
<Spass> skoro już na takie tory zeszła rozmowa, to ja przygotowałem dla rodziny plik PDF z rozpiską co gdzie jak i dlaczego w razie jakby coś, żeby było im łatwiej, hasła loginy itp. sprawy, uważam, że to dość rozsądne
<Voldenet> Spass: gorzej, jak ktoś taki plik dostanie poza rodziną
<Voldenet> wtedy to niezbyt rozsądne
<Spass> no, w sensie im wydrukowałem i schowali głęboko
<Spass> a plik mam u siebie, na szyfrowanym dysku itd.
<dfgg> za trzema firewallami
<malutka> mogą też posłużyć się twoim aktem zgonu
<malutka> np w banku
<Spass> ano, ale takie sprawy jak proste odblokowanie telefonu, dostęp do głównego maila na pewno pomagają
<malutka> a po co im dostęp do tego? nie są Tobą
<malutka> do nieboszczyka też nikt dzwonić nie będzie
<malutka> operatorzy są przygotowani na takie akcje
<malutka> a złodziej wejdzie i porwie hasła i klops
<Spass> cóż, co kto uważa, ja tam myślę, że to nie zaszkodzi, a często pomoże
<malutka> w niczym nie pomoże, bardziej zaszkodzi
<malutka> nie żyjesz, nie istniejesz, nie ma Cię
<Spass> ...
<malutka> ile masz lat? Spass
<Spass> 33
<malutka> xD kek, aha, myślałam, że z 63
<malutka> zapisz im też koniecznie hasła do konta blizzard i xbox xD
<Spass> do Steama zapisałem :P
<malutka> otóż to!
<malutka> :]
<Spass> ponad 500 gier piechotą nie chodzi! ...ale napisałem dopisek dla brata, że może to olać i zapomnieć
<Spass> no dobra, do blizzarda też tam chyba hasełko trafiło...
<Spass> ale żeby nie było - w osobnym dziale "Mało istotne, można zapomnieć" :P
<Spass> a co to xbox... tfu, konsole
<jacekowski> 406 u mnie
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-27
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-28
<malutka> o/
<Spass> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-29
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2018-06-30
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/jHiA8w0w5dhKnSYl7OL0y_EbhwUJEbYLnruF-HRjmG8.jpg?s=370b17122dd71e8556f56b73671bc470
<malutka> o/
<malutka> <3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/5XIXX5OLZNPaueIPZTMeMFfFsVBs4LNLLJnxPbWBBcI.jpg?s=43a3b881162cae6b1a0b656623d164cf
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/MSCchCG8eopsyOD5acYj-su4IZutHymdzqOzrudvXCI.jpg?s=332bea3fdf34a01bb23c4a0f8f8603b2
<malutka> :*
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/9a2c6o8hr2711.jpg
<malutka> *o*
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/seQxUKD.jpg
<malutka> :]
<Spass> widzę, że preferujesz rude
<malutka> kiedys mialam ;<
<Spass> w ostatnich 4-5 latach przewinęło się u mnie w domu z 12 kotów (tak, aż tyle), ani jednego rudego, ale jeden taki ostatnio odwiedza moje podwórko
<Ashiren> :6 https://i.redd.it/4bqjmcc5d5711.jpg
<malutka> aawwwww :3
#ubuntu-pl 2018-07-01
<malutka> o/
<Mhrok> hej
<drathir> witam...
<Spass> drathir, cześć
<drathir> Spass: \o
<drathir> Spass: dobrze kojarze ? jak ipv6 sie miewa?
<Spass> dobrze kojarzysz, miewa się świetnie od tej pory jak mi pomogłeś z konfiguracją, praktycznie nie pamiętam kiedy ostatnio mnie z IRCa wyrzuciło
<Spass> moje dość częste wejścia/wyjścia widoczne pewnie na kanale są spowodowane teraz tym, że zmieniam kompy
<Spass> ale samo połączenie miodzio, dzięki raz jeszcze za podpowiedź
<drathir> Spass: uff to dobrze, ze sprzet nie dogorywal smiercia naturalna ^^
<Spass> ano
<drathir> Spass: nie ma za co od tego irc w koncu jest ^^ ;p
<Spass> no, tak z tym rozłączaniem żyłem chyba z rok, aż tu pewnego dnia ktoś pomógł i spokój
<drathir> Spass: to teraz jeszcze male pipi na siec domowa i sesje w tmuxie postawic mozesz ^^ ale czesto proste tricki sie potrafia sprawdzac ^^
<drathir> Spass: za + mozna uznac ze ewidentnie do cierpliwych osob sie zaliczasz ^^
<Spass> oj, to co napisałeś to już ponad moje siły i wiedzę :) nigdy się w sieciach nie czułem mocny
<drathir> Spass: ogolnie metoda dzialania zamiast duzego kompa taka mala puszka wielkosci mydelniczki 24/7 chodzi w domu podlaczona do routera i ona Ci trzyma sesje irc ;p oczywiscie jak pradu zabraknie to i tak lipa ^^
<Spass> to chyba był jeden z powodów, dla którego jakoś płynnie przeszedłem na Ubuntu z Debiana, społeczność Debiana jest dość mocno skupiona wokół sieci i czułem się tam obco
<Spass> w ubu jest więcej "dekstopowców" :)
<Spass> a, kumam
<Spass> pewnie na raspberry pi coś takiego można postawic?
<Spass> a "pipi" to pewnie to...
<drathir> Spass: dokladni ^^
<drathir> Spass: no chyba ze ktos z kompa server chce zrobic, albo z routera tez bedzie dzialac ;p
<Spass> wiem, że jest raspbian, a jest jakaś wersja ubu na pi?
<drathir> Spass: lapki bez matrycy tez swietnie sie nadaja ^^ wbudowane zasilanie awaryjne ;p
<Spass> w sumie mam koło siebie jakiegoś starego PC, działającego, brakuje mu tylko hdd, może keidys warto go do czegoś wykorzystać
<drathir> Spass: a nawet nie wiem czy ubuntu arm-a supporci...
<drathir> Spass: w sumie to nawet z pendraka moze chodzic ;p
<drathir> Spass: niby cos jest https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/arm
<Spass> widzę nawet ubu MATE robi swoją dedykowaną wersję dla Pi 2/3
<Spass> kurde, ten flavour ma prężnie działających devów
<drathir> Spass: czy ja wiem... ogolnie podebrac debianowi i przebrandowac... ^^
<Spass> niby tak, ale "smaki" rzadko się w to bawią z racji ograniczonych zasobów ludzkich
<Spass> to chyba jest jedyny
<drathir> Spass: w sumie pod arma tylko maemo i ALARM-a uzywalem....
<drathir> Spass: no i lede ale to taki bardziej routerowy os...
<Mhrok> Ja próbowałem ustawić IPv6 w domu, potem ustawiłem, potem działało, potem przestało. W sumie jedyną usługą korzystającą z IPv6 był apt do pobierania repo.
<midse> czesf
<drathir> to cos nowego ^^
